# Biken in den Haßbergen, Steigerwald und Umgebung - Teil 2



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi @all,

ein neuer Thread für alle Biker/innen aus *Haßfurt und Umgebung *  

Gesucht werden Biker und Bikerinnen aus Haßfurt und der näheren Umgebung für leichte, mittlere und schwere MTB-Touren in den Steigerwald, Wässernach und Umgebung.

Gerne auch Single-Trails und anspruchsvolle Touren  

Das Motto lautet:  nichts muss - alles kann  

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit unter der Woche am Abend eine Tour von 2-3 Std. zu unternehmen?

Ich hoffe auf sehr viele Meldungen - auch Anfänger sind natürlich recht herzlich willkommen! 

Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja durch diesen Thread möglichst viele Biker zu motivieren um regelmäßig aufs Radl zu steigen.

Also, auf gehts!!



Viele Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 89054 (1. Dezember 2009)

Tach zusammen!
--Wie? Den gibt's noch?!?--
Erstmal SchöndassduwiederdabistundAustralienüberlebthast an Georg! (Und ich hab immer noch kein Känguruh-Bild!)
Dann wollte ich dem Christian zu seinem genialen Singlespeed (Stahl, starr, 1gang und Ritchey Z-Max-Reifen) beglückwünschen, aber das is ja jetz nix Gscheits mehr, fällt also aus. 
Dann noch das schicke Klein vom Thilo! Die schreienden Farben der frühen 90er! Schickschickschick! (Im Ernst, jetzt! Beneidenswert)
Ansonsten fahr ich z.Zt. mehr für mich alleine. Muß wohl aweng mei Ruh ham 

Warum ich mich eigentlich melde: Hat vielleicht jemand eine XT Doppelkolbenscheibenbremse von 1999/2000 und die alte, ursprüngliche Bremsscheibe dazu? Die waren innen noch nicht so massiv wie die späteren Versionen (die 6 Speichen der Scheibe gingen direkt auf die 6 Schrauben). Ich brauche nur die Scheibe und könnte wahrscheinlich recht ansprechenden Ersatz bieten.


----------



## Deleted 89054 (1. Dezember 2009)

Habbich jetzt den Thread gesprengt?!? 
Da meldet man sich einmal in 5 Jahren und schon bricht alles z'amm'!
Aber es sind ja immer dieselben, die alles kaputtmachen


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Dezember 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Habbich jetzt den Thread gesprengt?!?
> Da meldet man sich einmal in 5 Jahren und schon bricht alles z'amm'!
> Aber es sind ja immer dieselben, die alles kaputtmachen



 Ja ja Du warst das 

Jetzt fangen wir wieder von vorne an


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2009)

so ein scheiß den ganzen mist nochmal schreiben 

und der Christian  hat schon wieder auf schaltung umgebaut 
diel lusche


----------



## Steevens91 (1. Dezember 2009)

^^ hallo alles neu


----------



## kobiZ (1. Dezember 2009)

is ja ma geil


----------



## brndch (1. Dezember 2009)

Da hat wohl der Hausmeister weng aufgeräumt.


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2009)

...kann nur nicht verstehen warum???


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2009)

is normal bei den freeride hardtails haben er das auch grad gemacht

so ich hab mein nächstes projekt    
pulcro no remorse
so in die richtung wirds mal aussehen    und vorallem stahl




das ist es aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (1. Dezember 2009)

Des Oberrohr von dem Teil schaut ziemlich lang aus. 
Die lyrik is aber schön.

Fährt morgen jmnd. iwo?


----------



## bikepoli (1. Dezember 2009)

schau doch mal ins Lastminute-biken

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php


----------



## brndch (2. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...kann nur nicht verstehen warum???



Wird eigendlich immer bei so 3000 Antworten ein neuer Thread eröffnet um die performence im Forum zu erhalten. Sonst wird des Forum wohl weng lamgsam.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Dezember 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Des Oberrohr von dem Teil schaut ziemlich lang aus.



is ja ein cc rad bei 180mm federweg hinten 
das täuscht der rahmen den ich bekomm wird umgeschweißt 
sowas hab ich schon lange gesucht stahlfully


----------



## brndch (2. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> is ja ein cc rad bei 180mm federweg hinten
> das täuscht der rahmen den ich bekomm wird umgeschweißt
> sowas hab ich schon lange gesucht stahlfully



Wie Herr Wolf doch en neues bike?
-Is des Weihnachtsgeld doch größer ausgefallen wie gedacht wah.


----------



## bikepoli (2. Dezember 2009)

@ eberhard - bike-oldie

die tourdaten zum nightride vom 02.12.09

km 24,45
zeit: 01:58:01 Std.
hm: 551
durchschnitt: 12;4
max: 52,2


alles nur statistik - schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (3. Dezember 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wie Herr Wolf doch en neues bike?
> -Is des Weihnachtsgeld doch größer ausgefallen wie gedacht wah.



ne der rahmen is gebraucht  weil  der herr keine neuen mehr baut


----------



## Bymike (3. Dezember 2009)

Ab Januar werde ich mich auch bei der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen. Bin im Moment leider Radlos und warte auf mein Cube Stereo.
Freu mich drauf, weil alleine rumeiern ging mir sowieso schon auf den Senkel 
Den ein oder anderen von euch kenne ich ja schon


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja...bin momentan weng arg im Stress - in alle Richtungen

RummerjammerGruß 

aber ich werd mich baldmöglichst wieder mal ner Ausfahrt oder ner Season anschließen...hab schon Entzugserscheinungen - aber momentan geht f... echt nix


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

Die Arbeit ist fordernder und die Nacht bricht schneller herein, also wird der abendliche Ausritt schon zur Nachtfahrt.
Der Herbst ist wirklich angekommen, kaltes und oft auch nasses Wetter sind eingetroffen und die Abende sind, besonders nach dem Ende der Sommerzeit, sehr kurz geworden. Aber um diesen Widrigkeiten zu begegnen gibt es ja die entsprechende Kleidung und Fahrradleuchten von Setfan. Die goldenen, herbstlichen Farben des Waldes entschädigen auch für vieles.
Was ist mit euch los, man hör und man sieht von euch nichts mehr. Neu ja vielleicht seid ihr in Winterschlaf, wir von unserer Seite Radln halt mal durch den Winter so weiter. Macht schon Spaß, haben bereits schon wieder eine Nachtfahrt hinter uns. Mit dabei waren.

Werner und Sandro Rausch, Thomas und Mathias Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.


Bis zum nächsten Nahit - reit. 



 




Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Dezember 2009)

Betreff   150 Hitzetage im Jahr      



 Prof. Paeth, ein führender Klimaforscher, sagt in einem Bericht der Main-Post vom 28.11.09, zum schnellen Klimawandel:

Wenn bis 2100 der Temperaturanstieg nicht unter 2 Grad C unter dem Niveau vor der Industrialisierung gehalten wird, dürften "die Folgen des Klimawandels unbeherrschbar werden und dramatische Schäden drohen, das ist wissenschaftlicher Konsens. Es gibt natürlich völlig unterschiedliche Aspekte. Die Artenvielfalt beispielsweise wird wahrscheinlich erheblich weniger Erwärmung vertragen."

Zum Tempo des Temperaturanstiegs sagte er: "Alles was wir in den vergangenen zehn Jahren beobachtet haben, deutet darauf hin, dass sich die Erwärmung stärker entwickelt, als im schlimmsten Szenario des Weltklimaberichts angenommen."

Prof. Paeth sagt also, dass die Artenvielfalt auch bei größtem Optimismus bezüglich des Tempos des Klimawandels verloren gehen wird. Wieso wollen dann gewisse Naturschützer den klima- und umweltfreundlichsten Rohstoff - Holz aus heimischen Wäldern - der Nutzung entziehen?

So genannte Naturschützer die meinen, man könnte mit Regeln von gestern die Artenvielfalt in die Zukunft retten, haben das noch nicht verstanden:


Der Rohstoff Holz ist unentbehrlich für die gewaltigen Leistungen, die wir zum Klimaschutz vollbringen müssen. Klimaschutz ist der beste Artenschutz!!! 

80 Prozent weniger Treibhausgas möglich
Bericht vom 01.12.09 in der Main-Post

Europa kann seine klimaschädlichen Treibhausgase bis Mitte des Jahrhunderts um 80 Prozent senken. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt eine Studie der Fraunhofer- Gesellschaft im Auftrag der EU-Kommission.

Vor dem Hintergrund seiner hohen Wirtschaftsleistung müsse Deutschland die CO2-Emissionen, die pro erwirtschaftetem Bruttoinlandsprodukt anfallen («Carbon Intensity»), bis 2050 um fast 90 Prozent senken. Damit stehe die deutsche Wirtschaft vor größeren Herausforderungen als die meisten anderen Volkswirtschaften der G20. Im Durchschnitt müssten die 20 größten Industriestaaten ihren CO2- Ausstoß in Relation zur Wirtschaftsleistung um 85 Prozent senken.

Eine globale Erwärmung um durchschnittlich zwei Grad gilt nach dem jüngsten Weltklimabericht gerade noch als beherrschbar. Die ADAM-Europa-Studie bettet Europa in die weltweite Strategie zur Begrenzung des Klimawandels auf diesen Wert ein. Alle für Treibhausgase verantwortlichen Sektoren müssen demnach in die Pflicht genommen werden. Industrie und Transport sollten ihren CO2-Ausstoß - diesmal gemessen an 2005 - um 40 Prozent bis 2050 reduzieren. Haushalte, Dienstleistung und Stromerzeugung sogar um fast 90 Prozent. Schwerpunkte seien der Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien, bessere Isolierung von Gebäuden und der Einsatz von energie-effizienten Technologien.

Die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung würde von solchen Strategien nicht verändert, sondern manchmal sogar verbessert, betonen die Studienautoren. Das Konzept des «Green New Deal» kombiniere wirtschaftliche Stimulierung mit «grüner» Technologie. «Man erzeugt Wirtschaftswachstum, indem man auf Material- und Energieeffizienz sowie Klimaschutz setzt - eine win-win-Situation», erläuterte Schade. Auf wirtschaftlicher Seite entstünden neue Arbeits- und Absatzmärkte, auf ökologischer Seite nütze der «Green New Deal» dem Klimaschutz.

www.unser-steigerwald.de


----------



## fromanck (4. Dezember 2009)

Samstag fahren wir ne kleine Schwedenrunde
13:15 Uhr is Treffpunkt am unterem  Schwedenschanzenparkplatz


----------



## bikepoli (5. Dezember 2009)

hallo @ all   

am kommenden Sonntag, also morgen,  fahren wir ja wie gewohnt unsere Steigerwaldbiker-Tour. 

Aber nachdem ja am Sonntag Nikolaus ist erwarten wir natürlich neben unserm Helm 
auch eine _ NIKOLAUSMÜTZE  _- ich hoffe das geht klar!!!!!!!!!!!

gruß

thomas


----------



## bikepoli (6. Dezember 2009)

@ bike-oldie
hallo eberhard - hier mal wieder was für die statistik  

Nikolaustour --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Datum:   06.12.2009   
km         30,23   
zeit        2:12:13 
hm         569
durch     13,7 
max       56,5   
Wetter   +5 C kühl naß   dunstig  

Das wars erst mal - bis demnächst


----------



## brndch (6. Dezember 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> ^^  alles neu



Hey, wenns dir nicht gefällt, mach neu.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute 

Leiter konnte ich an der Nicolaustour nicht teilnehmen, habe trotzdem einige Bilder von Nicolaus geschossen. 


Nikolaus ist auf die Erde gekommen. Er trifft Fritzchen und fragt ihn: "Was wünscht du dir zu Weihnachten?"
Fritzchen sagt: "Das sag ich nicht!"
"Ich weiß es aber trotzdem.", antwortet der Nikolaus, "Du wünscht Dir ein Feuerwehrauto!"
Fritzchen ist ganz erstaunt und fragt: "Woher weißt du denn das?"
Nikolaus reibt Fritzchen die Nase zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und sagt: "Das hab ich an deiner Nasenspitze gesehen. Ich weiß auch das du dir noch ein Fahrrad wünscht!"
Fritzchen wieder ganz erstaunt: "Woher weißt du das?"
Nikolaus reibt wieder Fritzchens Nase zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und sagt: "Ich weiß auch Deinen größten Wunsch: eine Eisenbahn!"
Fritzchen ist schon ganz aus dem Häuschen und fragt wieder "Woher weißt du das?"
Nikolaus reibt wieder die Nase zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und sagt: "Das hab ich an deiner Nasenspitze gesehn."
Da sagt Fritzchen: "Gell Nikolaus, die Engel haben im Himmel keine Höschen an!"
Diesmal ist der Nikolaus ganz erstaunt: "Woher weißt Du das, hast du es auch an meiner Nasenspitze gesehn?"
Da antwortet Fritzchen: "Nein, ich habs an Deinen Fingern gerochen!!"


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,
geht an diesem Mittwoch was zusammen?

So weng fahren und ggf. anschließend


----------



## brndch (7. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> geht an diesem Mittwoch was zusammen?
> 
> So weng fahren und ggf. anschließend


ich wäre dabei!


----------



## bikepoli (7. Dezember 2009)

hallo Leute

ich für mich muss den Mittwoch absagen - Geb-Feier meines Patenkindes.
Das gleiche gilt für slowupfstdown - der gibt nämlich die Geb-Feier.

Weitere Planungen sind aus der Fraktion der Steigerwaldbiker noch nicht und aktuell aus besonderem Anlass nicht wirklich planbar!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Holger

Muß auch wieder was dun. Hast du was Bestimmtes vor, wäre eventuell auch dabei. Sprich mal Klartext, welche Route, welche Uhrzeit, welches Lokal. 


  Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es in diesem Jahr wieder eine "Weihnachtsfeier"???


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Holger 

Immer eins nach dem andern, wie sagt man so schön. Erst die Arbeit dan das Sp.. halt Feiern. Wie schaut`s mit Morgen jetzt aus, kommt da was zusammen oder nicht. Wen nicht, drehe ich selber eine kleine Abendliche Nachtrunde. 
Wir Planen wie in jeden Jahr, also am letzten Tag des Jahres eine kleine Bikerunde. Also eine Abschluss Fahrt zum Zenglein nach Oberschleichach. 


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2009)

na klar gibts ne weihnachtsfeier  jetzt am samstag  bei uns den triebtretern 
glühwein umsonst   (spenden für die bike-unit nehmen wir nartürlich  an)
start 14uhr am laden
würd mich freuen wenn ihr zahlreich kommt 
evt mach mer davor noch einen ausritt


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na klar gibts ne weihnachtsfeier  jetzt am samstag  bei uns den triebtretern
> glühwein umsonst   (spenden für die bike-unit nehmen wir nartürlich  an)
> start 14uhr am laden
> würd mich freuen wenn ihr zahlreich kommt
> evt mach mer davor noch einen ausritt



Hi Walter bin dabei , allerdings werde ich wenn das Wetter passt mit dem Bike nach SW fahren und deshalb nicht am gemeinsamen Ausritt teilnehmen.


----------



## bikepoli (9. Dezember 2009)

@ bike-oldie / Eberhard

Wie mir scheint will keiner mit dir Fahren oder man versteht deine Fragen einfach nicht! 

Aber wie gestern schon gesagt, kann ich heute abend nicht "Night-Riden" - ich würde morgen Abend also am Donnerstag schon eine kleine Runde anpeilen !

Schau mer` mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2009)

also ich würd morgen ne sw runde anführen


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Dezember 2009)

....und ich armer Wicht kann an beiden Tagen nicht 


P.S. das reimt sich sogar


----------



## brndch (9. Dezember 2009)

huhu,

wer hat heut abend bock irrgend wo zu fahren?!?
so gegen halb 7 ???
wegen mit auch am Zabelstein is mir aber eigendlich egal!

Gruß

@Walter: morgen abend is gut


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....und ich armer Wicht kann an beiden Tagen nicht
> 
> 
> P.S. das reimt sich sogar



Mir geht's wie Holger, ich kann weder heute noch morgen


----------



## brndch (9. Dezember 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Mir geht's wie Holger, ich kann weder heute noch morgen



sei froh, wenn ma nix zu tun hat is doch a doof


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Dezember 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> sei froh wenn ma nix zu tun hat is a doof



Stimmt auch wieder, ich hoffe dass das Wetter am Samstag passt, dann kann ich da wenigstens etwas fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (10. Dezember 2009)

hallo jungs ich wär heut gern mitgefahren abr ich bin grad a weng im streß

mir gehts scho ganz elend (wo ist der brech smiley)

ich versuch jetzt zu schlafen bis demnächst


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Dezember 2009)

so gestern war mal nix 

anyway wer hat lust morgen mittag ne runde zu drehen inc
glühwein for free bei uns 
fahrzeit ca 1,5stunden 

und hier zusagen  treffen so 12uhr am laden 
meldet euch mal kurz zwecks planung


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so gestern war mal nix
> 
> anyway wer hat lust morgen mittag ne runde zu drehen inc
> glühwein for free bei uns
> ...



Hi Walter,
wenns mit dem Wetter hinhaut werde ich direkt von OC aus nach Schweinfurt zum Glühwein trinken fahren. Muß Vormittags/Mittags einiges erledigen, deswegen wirds mit Sicherheit nix mit einer Runde vorher, aber so gegen 14:00-15:00 sollte ich in Schweinfurt sein.


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

So Männers,
hier kommt die ultimative Motivationsspritze für kalte Tage und schlechtes Wetter 

Darf ich Euch kurz meine neue Trainingspartnerin vorstellen:






und noch ein kleines Bildchen:





So, ich geh jetzt ma bisschen trainieren


----------



## brndch (11. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> So Männers,
> hier kommt die ultimative Motivationsspritze für kalte Tage und schlechtes Wetter
> 
> Darf ich Euch kurz meine neue Trainingspartnerin vorstellen:
> ...



So lange du ned mit der *Rachel Atherton *trainierst hab ich da keine Bedenken.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiYknIFEayw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Rachel Atherton Road Biking Accident Interview[/ame]

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute 

War bei der Weihnachtsfeier der Triebtreter in Schweinfurt, hier verbrachte ich Heute eine gemÃ¼tliche Zeit bei GlÃ¼hwein â Pizza und Bier. Man muÃ nicht einen Nadelbaum dazu verwenden, ein Fahrradrammen reicht auch. Hier wurden die letzten KrÃ¤fte des Jahres verbraten. Siehe Bilder. MÃ¶chte mich nachtrÃ¤glich bei den Triebtreter fÃ¼r die Speisen und GetrÃ¤nke bedanken, und WÃ¼nsche allen Biker auch deren Familien ein besinnlich frohe Weihnachtszeit. 

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## slowup-fastdown (12. Dezember 2009)

hallo biker melde mich aus dem krankenstand,

hab gar nicht gewußt das sich der erwin so ins zeug legen kann.
was habt ihr da eigentlich schönes gespielt?

bei mir is die bike saison gelaufen, ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens am JAB
Jahresabschlußbier am silvestermorgen teilnehmen, die zengleinbiere und die currywurst gingen mir schon ab.

na mal sehen, schöne grüße, frohe weihnachten und nen guten rutsch in neue jahr, und immer locker sitzen bleiben  auf dem rad.

gruß mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

erst einmal Gute Besserung 

Ja das war heute ein schönen Glühwein trinken mit den Triebtretern, dem Joscha fällt doch immer was zum Spielen ein .


----------



## bikepoli (13. Dezember 2009)

hallo leute 

habt der denn  anständig gekurbelt oder doch blos nach dem glühwein gelinzt???

hab mer erzählen lassen dass die erfahrenen "profs" net ganz so gut gekurbelt ham. also wahrscheinlich doch mehr fest gehalten
aber haupt sache der rest war gut!



aber immer schön üben:

@ eberhard - bike-oldie

heute -> Schneefall und -3 Grad war zum schluss ordentlich kalt
          km 34,08 
          hm 487
         zeit 02:12:22
  durchsch 15,40 km/h
         max 40,8

und zum Abschluss noch einene schönen 3. Advent


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Hiermit Ergänze ich den Bericht von Thomas  
Mit dabei waren Klaus Wippich, Klaus Bermann, Stefan Rippstein, Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

An diesen Sonntag waren nix mehr wie sonst, denn mit diesem Tag sind wir offiziell mit dem ersten Schneefall im Winter eingefahren. Man muss sich aber nicht gleich ins Extreme stürzen, nur um auch im Winter  Mountainbiken zu dürfen. Forststraßen oder Trails, die man im Sommer schon gefahren ist, werden im Winter zur neuen Herausforderung. Dabei ist eine geeignete Ausrüstung natürlich wichtig. Habe erst kürzlich neue Winterreifen Montiert. Wie beim Auto sollte man auch beim Rad auf gute Reifen setzen. Je mehr Profil sie haben und je breiter diese sind, desto weniger kommt man auf dem Schnee ins Rutschen. Somit haben wir  die offizielle Bikeride Saison der Steigerwaldbiker im Steigerwald eröffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Zu der Veranstaltung des Bund Naturschutz und der GEO-L in Gerolzhofen hat uns folgende Pressemitteilung der CSU-Ortsgruppe erreicht: 

Es bleibt noch anzumerken, dass der Bund Naturschutz und seine Unterstützer, nicht wir, ein Geschäft mit der Angst  machen wollen. Der BN behauptet unablässig, dass der Wald, die Artenvielfalt, die Natur trotz einer nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung gefährdet seien, ohne dass dafür objektive Belege angeführt werden könnten. Das sind platte Behauptungen, das Schüren unterschweliger Ängste, auf die leider viele hereinfallen.

www.unser-steigerwald.de 

Umweltschutz verkehrt



Der Bund Naturschutz scheut offensichtlich keine Mühen und Kosten, um im Steigerwald einen Nationalpark gegen den Willen der dortigen Bevölkerung durchzudrücken.

Nur so ist der Besuch des Bundesvorsitzenden in Gerolzhofen zu verstehen. Dieser berichtet von einem Klima der Angst unter den dortigen Waldbesitzern. Spricht es nicht für diese Bewohner, dass sie Ihren Wald, wie Ihre Väter auch, weiterhin ökonomisch/ökologisch bewirtschaften wollen? 

In dem Bericht über die Versammlung wird mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass in dem zergliederten Gebiet des geforderten Nationalparks  2400 ha Privatwald liegen. Darunter der Bürgerwald von Gerolzhofen - Dingolshausen. Ein Blick auf die Landkarte zeigt, dass diese vielen kleinen  Wälder, umgeben von einer nötigen Schutzzone, das Einrichten eines in sich geschlossenen Nationalparks unmöglich machen. 

Auch von dem vielen Holz, welches in einem Nationalpark verrotten würde, wird nicht gesprochen. Das gespeicherte CO 2 ginge nutzlos in die Atmosphäre über und die fossilen Ersatzbrennstoffe würden alleine beim Brennholz die Umwelt zusätzlich mit 18.000 to CO 2 im Jahr belasten. Das Kyoto - Protokoll zum Klimaschutz lässt grüßen.

Ein Nationalpark im Steigerwald soll den Tourismus beleben. Dazu sei nur gesagt, nach offiziellen Statistiken ist die Zahl der Urlauber im Bayerischen Wald seit der Einrichtung des Nationalparks stark rückläufig. Kein Wunder, wenn man die abgestorbenen Wälder am Rachel oder Lusen sieht.  Man kann hier leider nur noch von Katastrophen Tourismus reden.

Eines zeigt die Versammlung des Bundes Naturschutz in Gerolzhofen wiederum: Viele  vermeintlich kluge Leute - die selbst keinen Wald besitzen - reisen aus der gesamten Bundesrepublik in den Steigerwald, um der hiesigen Bevölkerung zu sagen, dass der Wald nicht mehr wie ein Naturpark bewirtschaftet werden sollte. Gerade durch die bisherige nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung ist doch der Steigerwald zu einem Kleinod herangewachsen.

Der Natur und dem Klimaschutz ist auf jeden Fall mehr gedient, wenn man unseren schönen Naturpark so belässt wie der ist. 

Das sollte endlich auch der Bund Naturschutz einsehen.



Werner Ach, Waldpflege Bürgerwald Gerolzhofen - Dingolshausen


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Dezember 2009)

ja hallo und ein danke von den triebtretern fürs erscheinen am samstag 

ich konnt gestern nicht fahrn weil nach der triebtreter feier hat ich dann noch firmen feier 

und am so mußte der körper geschont werden 

wer hat hat bock am 24.12 mittags ne runde zu drehn 

fahrrad fahrn gegen den konsum


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Dezember 2009)

....bis zum 24.Dezember ist doch noch ewig lang hin 


Was ist denn mit der "vereinsinternen" Weihnachtfeier und Riesenschnitzel fassen??
Geht da dieses Jahr nix  ??


----------



## brndch (14. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....bis zum 24.Dezember ist doch noch ewig lang hin
> 
> 
> Was ist denn mit der "vereinsinternen" Weihnachtfeier und Riesenschnitzel fassen??
> Geht da dieses Jahr nix  ??



Ich denke es sind jetz alle im Winterschlaf und tanken Energie fürs Frühjahr;-)


----------



## brndch (14. Dezember 2009)

ne wie schauts diesen Mittwoch,Donnerstag aus?
Gibts Vorschläge?
a bissl hoffnung hab ich ja noch!
Aber eigendlich isses mir zu kalt.


----------



## bikepoli (14. Dezember 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ich denke es sind jetz alle im Winterschlaf und tanken Energie fürs Frühjahr;-)


 
hallo christian 

ich glaube du hast recht mit deiner Vermutung  -> Winter- oder Weihnachtsschlaf  ist angesagt!

So lange noch winter ist - momentan Saukalt  - Wocheende noch viel kälter   und dann solls wieder warm und nass werden

aber schau mer erst mal


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und servus an alle.

Wie der ein oder andere vielleicht weiß habe ich mich Selbständig gemacht.

So nun seit Heute ist auch mein Shop scharf.

Viellicht klickt ja der ein oder andere mal hin, für Hinweise auf Fehler (Produkt in falscher Kategorie, fehlende Größen, Farbauswahl oder sonstiges)
wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße

Thilo


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. Dezember 2009)

ach ja die adresse ist:

www.speedwareshop.de

So ich geh glaube ich jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## brndch (15. Dezember 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> ach ja die adresse ist:
> 
> www.speedwareshop.de
> 
> So ich geh glaube ich jetzt ins Bett.



OK man kann sich an den Braunen Hindergrund ja gewöhnen.
Des Speedware Logo oben links könnt man vll noch bissle "modernisieren".
Des passt ned so zum rest des shops.(is aber nur meine meinung)
Sonst aber sehr ansprechend.
Und die Auswahl is ja doch sehr Exclusiv.
Viel Erfolg

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit 9. Januar bei euch aus?
Ich sag nur Eisbär.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. Dezember 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> OK man kann sich an den Braunen Hindergrund ja gewöhnen.
> Des Speedware Logo oben links könnt man vll noch bissle "modernisieren".
> Des passt ned so zum rest des shops.(is aber nur meine meinung)
> Sonst aber sehr ansprechend.
> ...



Danke

Vielleicht kann ja jemand einen Link auf seiner Homepage plazieren.


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Dezember 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit 9. Januar bei euch aus?
> Ich sag nur Eisbär.
> ...



Hi Michi,

der fällt für mich aus, bin momentan nicht gut drauf und werde für dieses Jahr erst einmal mein Bike in den Winterschlaf schicken.


----------



## brndch (15. Dezember 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit 9. Januar bei euch aus?
> Ich sag nur EisbÃ¤r.
> ...



naja schlecht wars net.
Kommt drauf an wer mitgeht.

pro/contra:

pro 
- strecke recht gut ausgeschildert
- gute verpflegung
- wÃ¤re ne mÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶ne Grundlagenrunde

contra
-langweillige strecke (ehr was fÃ¼rn Crosser)
-recht teuer (der kuppenritt hat nur 10â¬ gekostet)

hmm jetz stehts 3:2


----------



## Steevens91 (15. Dezember 2009)

contra: der stefan kommt warscheins net weil er arbeiten muss.


----------



## brndch (15. Dezember 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> contra: der stefan kommt warscheins net weil er arbeiten muss.



dann stehts ja scho 3:3 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Dezember 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> contra: der stefan kommt warscheins net weil er arbeiten muss.




Hi Steve,
sprichst Du von dir oder dem    Stefan??


----------



## Steevens91 (15. Dezember 2009)

ich sprech von mir


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2009)

....also ich könnte rein theoretisch auch auf den Eisbär verzichten


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht such der eine oder andere noch ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk für sich 

Hätte da folgendes anzubieten:

wind- und wasserdichte Handschuhe von SealSkinz mit Merinowolle,
super geniale Teile,
Größe ist L





Weitere Fotos in meinem Album


----------



## brndch (16. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> vielleicht such der eine oder andere noch ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk für sich
> 
> Hätte da folgendes anzubieten:
> ...



bist du die teile mal gefahren?
sind die wirklich wasserdicht?


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Christian,
ich bin die Teile noch nicht gefahren, hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben:

Die Handschuhe sind nagelneu und unbenutzt 
Aber *garantiert wasserdicht* dank Porelle-Membran.

Solche Teile gibts sogar als Socken für Angler ect.


----------



## brndch (16. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> ich bin die Teile noch nicht gefahren, hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben:
> 
> Die Handschuhe sind nagelneu und unbenutzt
> ...



Ja die socken fahr ich selbst scho die ganze zeit mit meinem Sommerschuhen.
Die Kombi geht bis 5° ganz gut.
Hätt mich halt ma interessiert ob die a wirklich Wasser- und Winddicht  sind.


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2009)

Und hier habe ich noch ein nettes Helmcap anzubieten:

*GORE BIKE WEAR  N2S  Windstopper/Softshell  Helmcap oder Unterziehmütze*

Dieses Teil ist aber nur etwas für "Großköpferte" 
Die Größe ist mit 62/64 angegeben.


Hier das Bildchen:





Und auch hierfür gibt es noch weitere Bilder im Album


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hätt mich halt ma interessiert ob die a wirklich Wasserdicht sind.



Kannst mir ruhig glauben, das sind sie


----------



## brndch (16. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Und hier habe ich noch ein nettes Helmcap anzubieten:
> 
> *GORE BIKE WEAR  N2S  Windstopper/Softshell  Helmcap oder Unterziehmütze*
> 
> ...



Des ding geht ja ma gar net.
Wenn´s um Mützen geht hier des einzig ware:
http://www.eisbaer.info/eisbaer_web/

Wer darin friert dem is nich mehr zu helfen.
Die sind echt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab die socken  da kannste dich in die badewanne stellen und alles bleibt trocken 
passt


----------



## Cyclomaster (17. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also ich hab die socken  da kannste dich in die badewanne stellen und alles bleibt trocken
> passt



Die Socken sind dicht und die Handschuhe auch!


----------



## brndch (17. Dezember 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei Handschuhe sind!
Hat jemand einen Tipp welche bei den jetzigen Temperaturen warm sind man aber in der Bewegung ned eingeschränkt ist!
Wasserdicht müssen se ned sein!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute

Eine echte Winterfahrt, als Ãberschrift ein Traum in weiÃ.

Ein echter MTBâFahrer lÃ¤sst sich bekanntlich durch kein Wetter abschrecken,
damit er seinem Hobby frÃ¶nen kann, die Natur mit dem Fahrrad zu erleben.
Ergo, warum seine Kondition nicht auch im Winter fit halten?
Dazu braucht es nicht viel. Kaltes Wetter, gute Kleidung, Motivation, Kondition
und schon kann man sich in den WÃ¤ldern unsere Heimat im Steigerwald austoben.
Wenn dann als KrÃ¶nung frisch gefallener Schnee dazukommt, MTBâ
Herz, was willst du mehr? 

Mit dabei waren Heute Thomas Rottmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder.

Tageskilometer: 27.6
Fahrzeit            : 02:47
Durchschnittge.: 9.9
HÃ¶henmeter     : 496
Temperaturen: 12 auf hÃ¶hern lagen wie Schustermarke, oberhalb Fabrikschleichach 14 grad. Schneetiefe 5-8 cm.









GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Walter 

Wahre Gestern in deiner Heimat unterwegs, wie im Weihnachtsdorf Sommerhausen oder in Mainbernheim. Mit diesen Schönen Bilder die ich hier geschossen habe, Wünsche ich allen Biker im Forum eine Schöne und Frohe Weihnachtszeit.  

Somit habe ich mit diesen letzten Bildern die Marke von 150,00 MB in meinen Speicher von IBC Forum erreicht. 










Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

wollte mal fragen wann euere Jahresabschlussfahrt stattfindet?
Ist hier im Forum schon etwas geplant?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Dezember 2009)

so nach 5tagen dino show super:kotz:

wie schaute es am 24ten aus runde in sw gegen mittag??


----------



## brndch (21. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so nach 5tagen dino show super:kotz:
> 
> wie schaute es am 24ten aus runde in sw gegen mittag??



dino show! hört sich sehr spannend an.

Wenn die Sonne scheint wäre ich dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Michi

Traditionell wie alle Jahre an Silvester fahren wir um 9 Uhr Rückfahrt offen, über eine kleine Runde durch den Wald zum Zenglein nach Oberschleichach. Hier angekommen verbringen wir einigen gemütliche Zeit zum Jahreswechsel, um über das vergangene und neue Jahr zureden. Das Highlight an diesen Tag ist die Gurrywurst die Mathias schon angesprochen hat.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du jederzeit dazu stoßen.   

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (22. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen
auch 2010 wird es einen hassbergritt geben!  
der  3.Hassbergritt findet am Samstag den 8.Mai statt!
start wie immer um 14 uhr marktplatz hofheim
es werden zwei runden angboten!
da wir letztes jahr ein paar problem mit den staatsforst hatten (kurz vor dem rennen mussten wir ein paar schmackerl heraus streichen und durch forst autobahnen ersetzen......
gibt es fuer 2010 ein komplette neue streckenführung, die wir gerade erarbeiten. nur soviel die strecke wird sich zwischen eichelsdorf und königsberg befinden (kein staatsforst sondern stadtwald hofheim > danke an den bürgermeister borst)
also wir werden euch auf den laufenden halten und der eine oder andere wird uns sicher im wald treffen.......
hier könnt ihr euch schon mal eure starnummer sichern
www.tria-hofheim.de/ausschreibung-hassberg.htm

frohes fest und einen guten rutsch 
ps:tipps zur strecke immer gern gesehen....


----------



## bikepoli (23. Dezember 2009)

@ all

Hallo Leute ich wünsche Euch allen
Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen Guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich unfallfreie Neue Jahr 2010,  dazu Gesundheit, Glück undvor allem Zufriedenheit!

Der Bikepoli


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!
Die Vorstandschaft bedankt sich recht herzlich für die Treue und die Unterstützung im vergangenen Jahr. Wir wünschen allen Mitgliedern Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr! 

Pressemitteilung zur Vorstandssitzung vom 17.12.09 des Vereins Unser Steigerwald 

Untersteinbach: In einer außerordentlichen Sitzung  befasste sich die Vorstandschaft des Vereins Unser Steigerwald mit den jüngsten Aktivitäten des Bund Naturschutz und anderer Umweltorganisationen hinsichtlich einer Ausweisung eines Nationalparks im Steigerwald. 

Vor allem die Werbeaktion des Bund Naturschutz mit dem Steiger-Män, einem ungekämmten Hinterwäldler (Zitat aus FT v. 24.11.2009), barfuß und ohne Hemd, dafür mit oberbayerischer Lederhose sei eine Beleidigung für alle Menschen im Steigerwald, so hieß es. 

Es wäre sicher gut, wenn sich Werbefachleute des BN zuerst einmal über den Sinn einer nachhaltigen Waldbewirtschaftung informieren würden, bevor sie diese Witzfigur, die sich zwischen die Steigerwaldbuchen und die Motorsägen wirft auf ihren Internetseiten präsentieren. Dass sich ein Herr Prof. Dr. Weiger, 1. Vorsitzender des Bund Naturschutz, mit seinem Steiger-Män ablichten lässt, stellt seine Seriosität und seine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht nur bei den Bewohnern im Steigerwald sehr in Frage. 

Es klinge sehr seltsam, so stellvertr. Vors.  Oskar Ebert,  wenn man Seitens des BN einerseits zur sachlichen Diskussion aufruft und andererseits Menschen, die sich für ihre Heimat einsetzen,  derart verunglimpft. Eine sachliche Diskussion sehe anders aus.

Erfreut zeigte sich stellvertr. Vors. Heinrich Thaler, dass gerade durch diese Aktion des BN die Mitgliederzahl des Vereins wieder deutlich zugenommen habe. Mittlerweile sei die Mitgliederzahl auf 2500 angestiegen. Fast jeden Tag kämen aus der ganzen Region Menschen und wollen durch ihre Mitgliedschaft deutlich machen, dass der Steigerwald als Naturpark weiter entwickelt werden soll. Diese große Solidarität der Menschen und ihre Verbundenheit mit dem Steigerwald sei ein deutliches Signal gegenüber der Politik, dass der Steigerwald Naturpark bleiben solle.

Vorsitzender Gerhard Eck kündigte für die nächsten Monate eine intensive Arbeit des Vereins an.

Zusammen mit dem Forstbetrieb Ebrach will der Verein Unser Steigerwald das sog. Trittsteinkonzept des Forstbetriebs Ebrach umsetzen und so eine echte Alternative bieten. 

Der Leiter des Forstbetriebs Ebrach, Ulrich Mergner stellte die bisherigen Planungen des Forstbetriebs Ebrach vor. 

Die bestehenden Naturwaldreservate sollen in Obersteinbach (Kleinengelein) und in Zell (Böhlgrund) großzügig erweitert werden. Durch sog. Trittsteine wird eine Vernetzung dieser Strukturen erreicht . Auf einer Fläche von insgesamt 1000 ha in diesen Waldgebieten wird die Nutzung eingestellt, damit eine natürliche und ungestörte Entwicklung im Lebensraum Wald möglich ist. Damit wäre das Zielsetzung eines integrativen Naturschutzes im Steigerwald optimal erreicht. Eine nachhaltige Waldnutzung in den anderen Waldgebieten wäre weiterhin möglich. Schutz trotz Nutzung sei die Zielsetzung des Forstbetriebs. 

Die Vorstandschaft sprach sich für die Unterstützung dieses Trittsteinkonzeptes aus. Zusammen mit dem Forstbetrieb will man in den nächsten Monaten ein Erholungskonzept erarbeiten. Es ist gedacht, die hohe Artenvielfalt des Steigerwaldes umweltpädagogisch zu erschließen und darzustellen. Mit besonderen Themenwanderwegen soll Einheimischen und Gästen die einzigartige Vielfalt des Steigerwaldes dargestellt werden.

Der Verein Unser Steigerwald erwartet dadurch positive Impulse für den Tourismus im Nördlichen Steigerwald. 

Auch Vorstandsmitglied Dr. Otto Hünnerkopf  sprach für diesen Weg aus. Der Verein müsse sich aktiv in die Weiterentwicklung des Steigerwaldes einbringen. 

In Informationsversammlungen in den nächsten Monaten soll intensive Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet werden, um möglichst alle Gemeinden des Nördlichen Steigerwaldes in dieses Projekt einzubinden. 

Damit, so Vorsitzender Eck,  können die berechtigten Interessen der Menschen im Steigerwald und die Anforderungen eines optimierten Naturschutzes beispielhaft umgesetzt werden. 



Oskar Ebert


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. Dezember 2009)

hallo biker,

bin jetzt wieder online und möchte euch allen noch ein frohes weihnachtsfest und schon mal einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünschen!

den einen oder anderen sieht man ja bestimmt noch, also immer schön locker bleiben und bis demnächst

ein frohes fest

gruß mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich wünsche Euch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, viele nützliche Geschenke und für das kommende Bikejahr natürlich viele unfall- und sturzfreie Kilometer.


Beste Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Steevens91 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Dezember 2009)

jo frohe weihnachten 
an alle


----------



## brndch (24. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,

auch von mir noch ein Frohes Fest und paar besinnliche Feiertage.
Ich hoffe die Geschenke und das Essen waren reichlich.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## bikepoli (25. Dezember 2009)

hallo bike-oldie  --> Eberhard

Wie schauts denn morgen früh so aus  - geht was oder kann die Weihnachtsgans sich morgen noch nicht bewegen 

Mein Vorschlag wären so lockere 2 Stunden - Platz schaffen für das nächste Mittagessesn -> Start wie immer bei dir um 09:00 Uhr  

Wie geben wir die Info noch an die Anderern + Steigerwäldler weiter ??


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Tomas 

Ist auch meine Meinung. Das Rumpsteak von Heiligenabend war so riesig, habe da schon schlecht geschlafen. Die Gans von Heute gab mir den rest, es reicht ich muß auch einwenig raus. Also bis Morgen 9 Uhr.

Gruß Eberhard


Arbeit Macht frei


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute

so wieder aus Südtirol zurück.
Ich wünsche allen

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2010


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Unsere Heutigen Tourentaten vom Samstag den 2 Weihnachtsfeiertag.
Tageskilometer: 26.9
Fahrzeit :            02:20
Durchschnittge.: 11,5
Höhenmeter      : 609

Biketeilnehmer: Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Hier für den einen oder andern, eine kleine Info für den Winter.

Mit Spikes oder weniger Luftdruck: Radfahren bei Glätte
Bei Kälte, Eis und Schnee ist vielen Radlern das Fahrradfahren zu ungemütlich und zu unsicher. Doch mit der richtigen Ausrüstung und mit vorsichtiger Fahrweise lässt sich auch der widrigste Winter auf zwei Rädern meistern.
«Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter; es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung», heißt es beim Deutschen Verkehrssicherheitsrat (DVR) in Bonn. Da der Körper beim Radfahren genügend Eigenwärme produziert, sollten sich Radfahrer im Winter nach dem «Zwiebelprinzip» anziehen: mehrere dünne Kleidungsschichten übereinander statt einer dicken. Wichtig ist außerdem eine gute Sichtbarkeit für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer - so sollte die Jacke Reflektoren besitzen. Damit der Helm trotz Mütze passt, müssen die Riemen neu eingestellt werden, sagt DVR-Experte Welf Stankowitz. Er sollte in jedem Fall fest sitzen.
Sommer- gegen Winterreifen auszutauschen, hat sich bei Fahrradfahrern noch nicht durchgesetzt. Für das Velo gibt es spezielle Winterreifen, die für Autofahrer längst Geschichte sind: Spike-Reifen, die für mehr Grip auf Eis und Schnee in der Lauffläche Nägel haben. Nach Angaben des Zweirad-Industrie-Verbands (ZIV) im hessischen Bad Soden ist diese Reifen-Konstruktion für Autos in Deutschland verboten, für Fahrräder nicht.
Einen solchen Winterspezialisten hat beispielsweise der Hersteller Ralf Bohle aus Reichshof in Nordrhein-Westfalen für die Marathon-Serie seiner Reifenmarke Schwalbe auf den Markt gebracht. Der «Marathon Winter» besitzt wie ein Auto-Winterreifen Profilblöcke mit Quer-Lamellen - und Spikes. Bei schneefreier Straße werde der Reifen einfach stramm aufgepumpt - dann berühren die Spikes laut Ralf Bohle kaum mehr die Fahrbahn und der Spike-Reifen rollt wie ein gewöhnlicher Trekking-Reifen.
«Ich halte diese Reifen für sinnvoll», sagt DVR-Experte Stankowitz. Das Fahren auf Eis und Schnee werde damit sicherer. Allerdings seien sie eher etwas für Extremfahrer, die auch bei geschlossener Schneedecke zur Mountain-Bike-Tour starten.
Ähnlich sieht es Christoph Rasch, Zweiradexperte vom Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Club (ADFC) in Bremen: «Man muss sie nicht aufziehen - Alltagsradler brauchen keine Spike-Reifen.» Fahrradbesitzer könnten auch normalen Reifen zu mehr Grip auf winterlichen Straßen verhelfen, indem sie einfach etwas Luftdruck ablassen. Rasch empfiehlt, dabei je nach Straßenverhältnissen bis auf den Minimaldruck herunter zu gehen. Dieser ist in der Regel auf der Reifenflanke angegeben.
Ebenfalls im Winter zu empfehlen ist es laut Rasch, die Sattelstütze etwas niedriger einzustellen - und zwar so, dass Radfahrer bequem mit beiden Füßen auf den Boden gelangen können. Kommen sie auf Glatteis unfreiwillig ins Rutschen und droht Sturzgefahr, können sie laut DVR mit abgespreizten Beinen am Boden bremsend versuchen, sich und das Fahrrad aufrecht zu halten.
Der DVR rät, beim Bremsen eher die Hinterrad- statt die Vorderradbremse zu benutzen: «Das Vorderrad blockiert bei geringer Bodenhaftung schneller - was einen Sturz zur Folge haben kann.» Lenken und Bremsen müsse «mit Gefühl» erfolgen, so Rasch. «Wenn es einen auf einer Eisfläche wirklich erwischt, hat man kaum noch die Möglichkeit zu reagieren.»
Gruß Eberhard











_Arbeit Macht frei_


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Zu der Veranstaltung des Bund Naturschutz und der GEO-L in Gerolzhofen hat uns folgende Pressemitteilung der CSU-Ortsgruppe erreicht: 

Es bleibt noch anzumerken, dass der Bund Naturschutz und seine Unterstützer, nicht wir, ein Geschäft mit der Angst  machen wollen. Der BN behauptet unablässig, dass der Wald, die Artenvielfalt, die Natur trotz einer nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung gefährdet seien, ohne dass dafür objektive Belege angeführt werden könnten. Das sind platte Behauptungen, das Schüren unterschweliger Ängste, auf die leider viele hereinfallen.

www.unser-steigerwald.de 

Umweltschutz verkehrt



Der Bund Naturschutz scheut offensichtlich keine Mühen und Kosten, um im Steigerwald einen Nationalpark gegen den Willen der dortigen Bevölkerung durchzudrücken.

Nur so ist der Besuch des Bundesvorsitzenden in Gerolzhofen zu verstehen. Dieser berichtet von einem Klima der Angst unter den dortigen Waldbesitzern. Spricht es nicht für diese Bewohner, dass sie Ihren Wald, wie Ihre Väter auch, weiterhin ökonomisch/ökologisch bewirtschaften wollen? 

In dem Bericht über die Versammlung wird mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass in dem zergliederten Gebiet des geforderten Nationalparks  2400 ha Privatwald liegen. Darunter der Bürgerwald von Gerolzhofen - Dingolshausen. Ein Blick auf die Landkarte zeigt, dass diese vielen kleinen  Wälder, umgeben von einer nötigen Schutzzone, das Einrichten eines in sich geschlossenen Nationalparks unmöglich machen. 

Auch von dem vielen Holz, welches in einem Nationalpark verrotten würde, wird nicht gesprochen. Das gespeicherte CO 2 ginge nutzlos in die Atmosphäre über und die fossilen Ersatzbrennstoffe würden alleine beim Brennholz die Umwelt zusätzlich mit 18.000 to CO 2 im Jahr belasten. Das Kyoto - Protokoll zum Klimaschutz lässt grüßen.

Ein Nationalpark im Steigerwald soll den Tourismus beleben. Dazu sei nur gesagt, nach offiziellen Statistiken ist die Zahl der Urlauber im Bayerischen Wald seit der Einrichtung des Nationalparks stark rückläufig. Kein Wunder, wenn man die abgestorbenen Wälder am Rachel oder Lusen sieht.  Man kann hier leider nur noch von Katastrophen Tourismus reden.

Eines zeigt die Versammlung des Bundes Naturschutz in Gerolzhofen wiederum: Viele  vermeintlich kluge Leute - die selbst keinen Wald besitzen - reisen aus der gesamten Bundesrepublik in den Steigerwald, um der hiesigen Bevölkerung zu sagen, dass der Wald nicht mehr wie ein Naturpark bewirtschaftet werden sollte. Gerade durch die bisherige nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung ist doch der Steigerwald zu einem Kleinod herangewachsen.

Der Natur und dem Klimaschutz ist auf jeden Fall mehr gedient, wenn man unseren schönen Naturpark so belässt wie der ist. 

Das sollte endlich auch der Bund Naturschutz einsehen.



Werner Ach, Waldpflege Bürgerwald Gerolzhofen - Dingolshausen


----------



## bikepoli (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen
die Weihnachtsfeiertage sind nun vorbei  - heute waren wir wieder auf  Tour 

HIer vorne weg mal die Daten - für Eberhard und auch für andere 

  Datum: 27.12.2009   -4C kalt,   eisige Wege/Spikes
km33,82   
Zeit: 2:28:01   
hm: 533   
Durch: 13,7   
Max 37,5   


Das wars erst mal - 
ach noch für die weitere Planung: am kommenden Dienstag, 29.12.09 wollen wir Nach Neubrunnfahren - dort findet die alljährliche Ausstellung beim Peter stretz statt - da gibts auch Bratwurst, Bier und Glühwein
Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit werden wir wieder heimwärts radeln.
Abfaht ist am Dienstag um 13:30 Uhr beim Eberhard geplant.

Also immer schön geschmeidig bleiben -> bis Dienstag.  LICHTER nicht vergessen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

Hier die Biketeilnehmer an diesen vereisten doch schönen Sonntag, bei anfangs minus 4 grad.

Stefan Rippstein, Klaus Bergmann, Werner und Sandro Rausch, Thomas und Matias Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder










Fahrrad-Spikes
Im Sattel durch den Winter nageln
Von Martin Brinkmann

Die Skischanze überlässt man besser Autos. Aber mit dem Rad die Rodelbahn hoch, das ist für Moutainbike-Athleten kein Problem - dank Spikes. Inzwischen gibt es die Stahlstift-Reifen auch für normale Tourenräder. Die perfekte Winterausrüstung für Allwetterradler.

 Radtour im Schnee: Bei Mountainbikes gehören Spikes im Reifen schon lange zur Winterausrüstung 
Spikes? Sind die in Deutschland nicht verboten? Ja, sind sie. Aber nur für Autos, nicht für Fahrräder. Trotzdem ist jahrzehntelang keiner auf die Idee gekommen, Fahrradreifen mit den kleinen Stahlstiften zu bestücken, die auf Eis das einzige Rezept für guten Grip sind. Und das aus gutem Grund, denn ohne Eis, auf nacktem Asphalt, bewirken Spikes genau das Gegenteil: Der Kurvenhalt geht gegen null, und der Bremsweg erreicht neue Dimensionen. 

Erst mit dem Mountainbike-Boom Anfang der neunziger Jahre war der Nagelreifen plötzlich auch am Rad gefragt, denn im Gelände wirkt er im Winter wahre Wunder und macht auch Rodelbahnen radelbar. Das Maß der Dinge ist hier bis heute der finnische Hersteller Nokian, dessen Reifen Nokian Hakka WXC 300 zum Beispiel die Zeitschrift "Mountainbike" mit "überragend" bewertet. Die Zahl 300 steht übrigens für die Zahl der Spikes im Reifen.


 Fahrradreifen Schwalbe SnowStud: Nägel am Rand sorgen für guten Grip und Seitenhalt bei Tourenrädern 
Mit deutlich weniger Stahlstiften kommen die Winterreifen für Tourenräder aus. Denn es war die Kunst der Beschränkung, die Nägel im Radreifen straßentauglich machte. Exakt 100 Stück sind es zum Beispiel im Snow Stud von Schwalbe, dem größten Reifenhersteller im deutschen Markt mit rund 50 Prozent Marktanteil und Sitz in Reichshof bei Gummersbach. 

Anders als die sogenannten Voll-Spikes ist dieser Reifen nur an den Rändern mit Stiften bestückt. Die Mitte der Lauffläche ist metallfreie Zone, was eine hohe Haftung auch bei eisfreier Fahrbahn ermöglicht. Die Spikes kommen erst zum Einsatz, wenn der Reifen entweder etwas einsinkt - zum Beispiel auf einer festgefahrenen Schneedecke - oder wenn der Fahrer sich in die Kurve legt. Mit einem Handgriff lässt sich der Spike-Grip aber auch bei Geradeausfahrt auf eisigem Untergrund aktivieren: Indem man etwas Luft aus dem Reifen lässt, wodurch auch die Ränder der Lauffläche Bodenkontakt erhalten.


 Winter-Fahrradreifen: Sogar auf zugefrorenen Seen kommt man mit Spikes nicht ins Rutschen 
Markus Hachmeyer, als Produkt-Manager bei Schwalbe für die Entwicklung zuständig, hat den Snow Stud mitkonzipiert. "Wir sind regelmäßig auf die Kunsteisbahn hier in der Nähe gefahren, um zu testen, ob die Spikes richtig positioniert sind", sagt der aktive Radsportler, der 2004 nordrhein-westfälischer Mountainbike-Meister war. 

Die größte Herausforderung sei allerdings die Verankerung der Spikes gewesen - die übrigens aus derselben Schmiede stammen wie die meisten Auto-Spikes: vom Weltmarktführer Sitek aus Baden-Württemberg. Hachmeyer: "Damit der Spike dauerhaft fest sitzt, muss die Gummimischung eine gewisse Härte haben, andererseits aber auch einen guten Grip bei Kälte und Nässe." Und auch in die andere Richtung sollte sich der Spike, der aus einem Hartmetallstift in einer Hülle aus normalem Stahl besteht, nicht bewegen. "Damit er keinen Plattfuß verursacht, muss der Unterbau des Reifens besonders stabil sein."

Theoretisch, so Hachmeyer, könne man den Snow Stud das ganze Jahr durch fahren. Er sei zwar etwas lauter, aber bei der Bodenhaftung gebe es keine Nachteile. Praktisch macht das aber wohl keiner. Im Gegenteil: Selbst im Winter sieht man die Spikes bisher nur an einem verschwindenden Bruchteil der insgesamt 66 Millionen Fahrräder in Deutschland. Dass Schwalbe bei Spike-Reifen auf immerhin fünfstellige Absatzzahlen komme, liege vor allem daran, dass die Nachfrage im Norden, in Skandinavien und auch in Russland, stetig steige.


 Spikefreier Winterreifen: Der Continental Twister hat bei Matsch und Schnee guten Grip 
Für Ganzjahres- und Allwetter-Radler sind Reifen wie der Snow Stud oder der Nordic Spike 120 von Continental - der Nummer zwei im deutschen Markt - allerdings auch in unseren Breiten eine echte Alternative zur allwinterlichen Rutschpartie. Der Gelegenheitsfahrer kommt aber auch ohne Stahlstifte durch den Winter. Bei Schnee oder Matsch kann er zum Beispiel auf einen Ganzjahresreifen mit grobem, kantigen Profil wie den Continental Twister vertrauen. Und bei Glatteis lässt er das Rad lieber gleich im Keller.

Bettina Cibulski vom ADFC (Allgemeiner Deutscher Fahrrad-Club) sieht vor allem Mountainbiker in der Spike-Pflicht. "Denen würde ich diese Reifen unbedingt empfehlen." Straßenfahrer, die das Fahrrad im Winter kaum benutzen, seien auch mit klassischen Ganzjahresreifen wie Schwalbe Marathon oder Continental Contact gut bedient, vorausgesetzt, das Profil sei gut. Außerdem empfiehlt Cibulski noch eine Maßnahme zur besseren Bodenhaftung - des Fahrers. "Im Winter sollte der Sattel etwas tiefer gestellt werden, damit man bei Bedarf schnell mit beiden Füßen fest auf der Erde steht." 

Social Networks

www.steigerwaldbiker.de


----------



## Speedbone (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

Wer kann uns Tipps für den Hassbergritt 2010 geben, genauer suchen wir trails im Bereich Sulsbach-Üscherdorf-Ditterswind. Für die lange Schleife wollen wir evt. in diesen Bereich fahren!
Besten Dank im voraus


hallo zusammen
auch 2010 wird es einen hassbergritt geben! 
der 3.Hassbergritt findet am Samstag den 8.Mai statt!
start wie immer um 14 uhr marktplatz hofheim
es werden zwei runden angboten!
da wir letztes jahr ein paar problem mit den staatsforst hatten (kurz vor dem rennen mussten wir ein paar schmackerl heraus streichen und durch forst autobahnen ersetzen......
gibt es fuer 2010 ein komplette neue streckenführung, die wir gerade erarbeiten. nur soviel die strecke wird sich zwischen eichelsdorf und königsberg befinden (kein staatsforst sondern stadtwald hofheim > danke an den bürgermeister borst)
also wir werden euch auf den laufenden halten und der eine oder andere wird uns sicher im wald treffen.......
hier könnt ihr euch schon mal eure starnummer sichern
www.tria-hofheim.de/ausschreibung-hassberg.htm

frohes fest und einen guten rutsch 
ps:tipps zur strecke immer gern gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. Dezember 2009)

Speedbone schrieb:


> h Sulsbach-Üscherdorf-Ditterswind.



is des noch in franken

für die sw`ler und den rest
ähm schießhaustrail ist zur zeit nicht befahrbar da wird holz gemacht


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> is des noch in franken
> 
> für die sw`ler und den rest
> ähm schießhaustrail ist zur zeit nicht befahrbar da wird holz gemacht



Hi Walter,
Danke für den Hinweis, was ist sonst noch gesperrt, wollte möglicherweise im neuen Jahr wieder mal ein paar Runden im SW-Wald drehen (Dianenlust, Lindenbrunnen,..)


----------



## Michi83 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

für ne Ausfahrt währe ich immer zu haben?
Wie siehts mal mit nem Nightride aus?

Gruß

PS. Hab mich mal für den Eisbär angemeldet


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Dezember 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> 
> für ne Ausfahrt währe ich immer zu haben?
> Wie siehts mal mit nem Nightride aus?
> ...



Hi Michi,
dieses Jahr geht nichts mehr, aber im neuen Jahr will ich wieder was machen. 
Den Eisbären lasse ich ausfallen bin zur Zeit nicht so gut drauf.


----------



## brndch (28. Dezember 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> 
> für ne Ausfahrt währe ich immer zu haben?
> 
> Gruß



hast zur zeit frei?
dann könnt ma ja mittwoch vormittag was machen.
vorrausgesetzt des Wetter geht in ordnung.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo MtB-ler


Wie bereits angekündigt wollen wir am Dienstag 29.12.09, 13:30 Uhr nach Neubrunn radeln.

#

Dort findet beim Peter die alljährliche Winterausstellung statt. Hier könnt ihr mal eben euren anderen Fuhrpark aufrüsten.

Wie schon oben erwähnt starten wir um 13:30 Uhr bei unserem Bike-Oldi Eberhard  Also Treffpunkt wie gewohnt J

Da die Rückkehr sicherlich im Dunkeln statt findet wird  wird natürlich ausreichend Licht erforderlich 

Also Lampen mit nehmen. 




Thomas Rottmann


----------



## Michi83 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Christian,

hab Frei  noch bis 11.01
hmm Mittwoch könnte klappen.
wann,wie weit?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (28. Dezember 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> hab Frei  noch bis 11.01
> hmm Mittwoch könnte klappen.
> ...



so um 11
wie lang? je nach laune


----------



## Michi83 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Christian,

wegen morgen sieht gut aus, aber mal das Wetter abwarten.
Wollen wir morgen gegen 10 was genaus ausmachen, per PM oder so?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

So wider zurück von unser Tour, sie führte uns Heute über vereiste Waldweg von Zeil nach Neubrunn zu unser Peter Stretz der hier seinen Landmaschinenbetrieb hat. Das Wetter war bei der hinfahrt okay, während der Besichtigung der Ausstellung schwenkte es um. Von Schneefall ging es zum Regen über, die Rückfahrt war alles andere als schön. Wenn man es aussprechen möchte, könnte man sagen Beschie 

So noch hier unsere Tourdaten  

Tageskilometer:30,4
Fahrzeit            : 02:27
Durchschnittge.: 12,3
Höhenmeter      : 573

Tages Temperaturen plus 2 grad, in der Nacht der Rückfahrt gefühlte feuchte kalte 0 grad.










Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Jetzt ist es soweit - der Jahresabschluss steht vor der Tür und es gibt für uns nur noch *eine* Chance  in diesem Jahr Rad zu fahren.
Wir werden wie schon in den Jahren vorher zu unserer JAB-Tour (*J*ahres*a*bschluss*b*ier-Tour) aufbrechen.
>>>>>>>> Aktuelle Startzeit:*Donnerstag 31.12.2009 09:30 Uhr *bei unserem Eberhard *"bike-oldie" *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Nach einer kurzen schmerzfreien Runde werden wir zur Gaststätte Zenglein fahren und dort so 1, 2, 3 ... Bierchen  trinken und dazu das obligatorische Menue zu uns nehmen  
Allso morgen letzte Chance 2009  sein MTB oder auch anderes Gefährt zu bewegen!
Wer nicht radeln kann od. will darf auch so dazu kommen - ich denke wir (die Radler) werden so um 11:00 / 11:15 Uhr dort eintreffen !!!!!!!!!!!

*Also immer schön locker bleiben - der Abend kommt noch früh genug*

*All denen die es nicht übers Herz bringen mitzuradeln wünsche ich einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!*


----------



## Speedbone (30. Dezember 2009)

hallo

hier mal schon vorab der erste entwurf des hassbergrittes 2010
viel spass beim erkunden.....


----------



## Steevens91 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
kann morgen leider nicht, die arbeit ruft. 

aber viel spaß und einen guten rutsch an alle!  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. Dezember 2009)

@ all
jeb ein JAB!!!!!!!!!!!

das is ja super!

Bis morgen
mathias

einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, mit vielen unfallfreien kilometern und immer genug luft in den reifen 
und einfach a bisserl glück und gesundheit


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Mountenbike-Abschlussfahrt
 2009

10 Mountenbiker trafen sich zur letzten Herausforderung der ausklingenden Radsaison

Die Abschlusstour zog sich über einer kleinen Strecke von 23 km zum Hermannsberg nach Limbach und über einen langen Anstieg auf der Ebersberger Höhe nach Oberschleichach zum Zenglein, und nach einem größeren Aufenthalt wieder nach Sand. 

Biketeilnehmer:

Alfons Schanz, Klaus Bermann, Thomas und Mathias Rottmann, Werner und Sandro Rausch, Klaus Wippich, Rainer Dippolt, Gerhard Langer, Eberhard Mühlfelder,

Tageskilometer: 23
Fahrzeit            : 02:59
Höhenmeter     : 504
Durchschnittge: 8,9

Wünsche allen Biker und Bikerinnen in diesem Forum ein Gesundes Sturzfreies neues Jahr 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Fans,
ich wünsche Euch allen ein 

*gesundes, neues und sturzfreies Bikejahr 2010*

mit vielen Kilometern und noch mehr Höhenmetern!
Und hoffentlich ein paar mehr gemeinsame Touren wie im letzten Jahr   (gilt speziell für mich)

Lasst es Euch gut gehen.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2010)

hey gutes neues für euch pappnasen   ähmm holger wie schaust du noch mal aus klein und dick oder


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute

auch von mir ein 
Gute neues Jahr 2010


----------



## Michi83 (1. Januar 2010)

Halllo,

schließe mich dann auch mal an:
Gute neues Jahr 2010 

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Januar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ........ähmm holger wie schaust du noch mal aus klein und dick oder




......neeeee, zur Zeit groß und dick


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Januar 2010)

So Freunde,
kleiner Bericht des heutigen Tages.

Die ersten *Trails des Jahres 2010* sind gefallen, und das bereits am 02. Januar 
War heute ein bisschen im Wässernachtstal unterwegs und bin mal den Sailershäuser Trail und den Trail von Buch aus in Richtung Wülflingen gefahren.
Mann hat das Spaß gemacht 
Untergrund ganz leicht angefroren und alles schön weiß gepudert.

So kann das Jahr ruhig weiter gehen!


Schönes Wochenende, Jungs!!


----------



## bikepoli (3. Januar 2010)

@ all hier im netz 

auch bei den Steigerwaldbikern hat das Projetk 2010 begonnen. 
Heute fand die erste Sonntagstour statt.
Wetter und Temp fast optimal - herrlich winterlich  bei leichten bis mäßigem Schneefall!

@ bike oldi -> Eberhard für die LogBuch 2010 die Daten

Datum: 03.01.2010   
km 31,79   km
zeit: 2:23:07   
hm: 572,00   
durch: 13,30   km/h
max 47,50   km/h
sonst: -2 C Schneefall


----------



## Cyclomaster (3. Januar 2010)

Ich muss jettz langsamm auch ein wenig mehr fahren.

Aber leider hat 2010 bei erstmal mit einer fetten Krankheit angefangen.

Ich muss erstmal wieder gesund werden.


----------



## brndch (3. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich muss jettz langsamm auch ein wenig mehr fahren.



Des dacht ich mir auch bis ich heut morgen aus dem Fenster schaute.
Möcht mich dieses Jahr mal an nem Marathon wagen.


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Des dacht ich mir auch bis ich heut morgen aus dem Fenster schaute.
> Möcht mich dieses Jahr mal an nem Marathon wagen.



Fahrn mehr zamm zum Gardasee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Thomas 

Wie wäre es wenn man an drei Könige eine kleine Runde drehen würde, man könnte auch zum Beispiel an diesen Tag eine Abendrunde fahren. Wäre mir egal, müsste man nur noch abklären.

Man hat ja um diese Jahreszeit doch jede menge Zeit, und die letzten Pfunde müssen auch noch weg. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eberhard,

klingt interessant.
Brauch noch weng Training für den Eisbär.
Also morgens hätte ich Zeit. Abends halt bedingt durchs Licht, wirds für mich schwer auf Trails.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (4. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Fahrn mehr zamm zum Gardasee?



bin dabei!


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Fahrn mehr zamm zum Gardasee?



jo bin auch dabei 
lass mich von euch bergauf schleppen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Michi


Da hast du ja gleich im neuen Jahr was Großes vor.
Morgen sieht es führ mich und andere wahrscheinlich Schlecht aus. Die Drei Könige wäre der Mittwoch, aber da möchtest du ja auf den Eisbären Reiten. Dieser ist ein Feitag mal schauen vielleicht könnten wir da in der Früh fahren, Helmut Schneiderbanger aus Knetzgau hätte hier auch Zeit. Vielleicht klappt mit uns ja mal ein anders mal, das neue Jahr hat ja erst begonnen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (5. Januar 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn man an drei Könige eine kleine Runde drehen würde, man könnte auch zum Beispiel an diesen Tag eine Abendrunde fahren. Wäre mir egal, müsste man nur noch abklären.
> 
> ...


 

*Hallo Eberhard*

Über den Dreikönigstag haben wir am Sonntag auch geredet.
Wir waren der Meinung,  dass wir Morgens - also so wie jeden Sonntag ab 09:00 Uhr fahren möchten. So kann jeder dann am Nachmittag bzw. Abend des Feiertags machen was er will.

Also jetzt amtlich 3König-Fahren um 09.00 Uhr  
                           -> Treffpunkt wie immer bei DIR . 

 

Das Ganze gilt natürlich auch für all die Anderen die sich anschließen wollen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Fahrn mehr zamm zum Gardasee?



Hi Thilo,
wann ist denn da der genaue Termin?

Ich bin ab Pfingsten für 2 Wochen am Gardasee


----------



## Michi83 (5. Januar 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> *Hallo Eberhard*
> 
> Über den Dreikönigstag haben wir am Sonntag auch geredet.
> Wir waren der Meinung,  dass wir Morgens - also so wie jeden Sonntag ab 09:00 Uhr fahren möchten. So kann jeder dann am Nachmittag bzw. Abend des Feiertags machen was er will.
> ...


 
Bis wann geht das ganze ca.?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Thilo,
> wann ist denn da der genaue Termin?
> 
> Ich bin ab Pfingsten für 2 Wochen am Gardasee



wo gehts da genau hin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Michi


Das ganze dauert so bis halb 12 Uhr, denke ich mal.


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Januar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wo gehts da genau hin??



Hi Walter,
wir sind in Malcesine - also etwas entfernt von den TOP-Bikerevieren.

Aber da komm ich schon hin 



Kennst Du ein paar gute Karten oder Routen??


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> *Hallo Eberhard*
> 
> Über den Dreikönigstag haben wir am Sonntag auch geredet.
> Wir waren der Meinung,  dass wir Morgens - also so wie jeden Sonntag ab 09:00 Uhr fahren möchten. So kann jeder dann am Nachmittag bzw. Abend des Feiertags machen was er will.
> ...


Hi Thomas, Hi Eberhard

habs leider nicht geschaft, wenn ich mich aufraffen kann drehe ich heute eine kleine OC Runde mit Kreuzbergabfahrt bei Schonungen 
Bin zur Zeit total unmotiviert  aber bis zum Mai (Hassbergritt/sprint) wird wieder besser


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2010)

Apropo Haßbergritt speedbone hat schon etwas über die Strecke verraten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438636 schaut mal hier, das ist doch was


----------



## bikepoli (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Erwin

beidiesem absolut schönen Winterwetter  fällt es schon schwer sich morgens aus dem Federn zu schälen. 
Aber wenn du dann mal unterwegs bist - ja dann machts sogar richtig Spaß - trotz der Kälte.

noch für Eberhard die Daten für die 3Königstour:
KM:      34,79
Zeit:     02:27:03
durch:  14,20 km/h
max:     37 km/h
hm:      547 m

Also das wars erst mal - bis demnächst - jetz kommt ja erst mal richtig der Winter mit viel SCHNEE!!


----------



## skateson (6. Januar 2010)

So nun erste Tour 2010 gemeistert!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Erwin bist heute wieder auf den Geschmack bekommen und hast neue Modivation geschöpft??
Hätte evt. Sonntag ein wenig Zeit 
Hab weng ne neue Route im Schweinfurter Wald, Üchtelhausen, Mainberg. 

@Eberhard
War heut ne klasse tour
Und schöne Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Erwin bist heute wieder auf den Geschmack bekommen und hast neue Modivation geschöpft??
> Hätte evt. Sonntag ein wenig Zeit
> ...


Hi Michi,
Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht, da bin ich fußballtechnisch unterwegs, aber demnächst geht sicher wieder was


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2010)

skateson schrieb:


> So nun erste Tour 2010 gemeistert!!!!!



Hi Sven
Du lebst ja auch noch  
Wo warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Januar 2010)

Moin die Herrschaften!

Ich werd jetzt um 09.00 Uhr dann mal zu ner frostigen Schwedenschanzenrunde starten 


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## skateson (7. Januar 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven
> Du lebst ja auch noch
> Wo warst Du unterwegs?



Schwedenschanze


----------



## Michi83 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

für den ein oder anderen vielleicht noch interessant:

Samstag, 09.01 Ride - Der Eisbär

Gruß


----------



## Speedbone (9. Januar 2010)

hier der hassbergritt fleyer....


----------



## brndch (9. Januar 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> hier der hassbergritt fleyer....



habt ihr die flyer schon gedruckt?
Finde die Farbwahl der schrift zum Hintergrundbild passt ned wirklich!
Und Irrgendwie fehlt da drauf was.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute 

Für diejenigen die sie nicht besitzen.

Sind hier für den einen oder anderen einige kleine Intresande Info aus der bike.


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2010)

Na welchen Panorama Kick meinen denn die da 

So Eisbär 2010 bestens bewältigt.
Was steht für morgen bei euch so an?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Michi 

Wie war dein EisbÃ¤rrennen? MÃ¶chtest du dich nicht erstmal nach den Strabatzen ausruhen.
Wir fahren selbstverstÃ¤ndlich, kommt halt aufs Wetter an.
Hab da mal in den Morgigen Wetternachrichten nachgeschaut, der Metrologen meinte. 
Wenn der Hahn krÃ¤ht auf dem Mist, Ã¤ndert sich`s Wetter, oder es bleibt wie es ist -  krÃ¤ht der Hahn doch auf dem Huhn, hat das mit dem Wetter nichts zu tunâ¦ Das ist doch keine aussage Ã¼bers Wetter, dies ist doch ne Frechheit, oder.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo 

Heute an diesen Sonntag war das Biken mit den vielen Schnee wieder eine Herausforderung für Mensch und Maschine.

Mit dabei waren Klaus Wippich, Klaus Bergmann, Tomas und Mathias Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder. Unterwegs trafen wir auf unsern Bikerkollegen Helmut Schneiderbanger aus Knetzgau.

Tageskilometer: 20
Fahrzeit            : 02:12
Durchschnittge.: 10
Höhenmeter      : 494
Temperaturen 4 grad minus

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

herrlichstes Winterwetter.
War heute auch fleißig und bin 17,85 km im Schnee gelaufen. 
Der Schnee macht das ganze ein wenig schwieriger und die Zeit lag somit bei 1Std.40Min.

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2010)

moin ich war gestern auch ca 2stunden im wald unterwegs 
ich finds klasse bei dem wetter 
da kann mann nach herzenslust driften und rutschen 
is nur gut für die fahrtechnik
sattel runter und gut rutsch 
also nieder mit den spikes 
einfahrt zum lindenbrunenpfädle    (pfädle klingt besser als trail)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Januar 2010)

Zugegeben, Bikes spielen bei diesem Kunstwerk nicht die wichtigste Rolle. Stattdessen versÃ¼Ãen knapp bekleidete Profi-Bikerinnen dem Kalender Cyclepassion wie
die amtierende Olympiasiegerin Sabine Spitz, die siebenfache Weltcup-Gewinnerin Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesja oder Cyclo-Cross-Weltmeisterin Hanka Kupfernagel sind nur drei von insgesamt sieben Profis, die Daniel Geiger vors Objektiv genommen hat.
Da drehst du am Rad! Top-Stars der Radsport-Szene zeigen sich im Kalender ganz ohne Arbeitskleidung.
Viel nackte Haut, ganz wenig WÃ¤sche. Habe mir Heuer den neue Cyclepassion-Kalender 2010 gekauftâ und ab sofort sehen ich den Mountainbike-Sport mit ganz anderen Augen! 
 Habe hier mal einen kleinen Auszug aus dem Kalender. 












gruÃ Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (12. Januar 2010)

*Hallo Winterbiker - Hallo Eberhard *

Jetzt gehts wieder los. Das Jahr 2010 ist bereits 12 Tage alt und noch keine Nachtfahrt.
Das soll sich ändern - morgen - Mittwoch. 

Also jetzt amtlich angekündigt.
1. Nightride 2010 der Steigerwaldbiker
Termin: *13.01.2010, 18:30* Uhr 
-> Treffpunkt wie immer bei  bikeoldie!  


Das Ganze gilt natürlich auch für all die Anderen die sich anschließen wollen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*nicht vergessen: Lampen Laden*


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Januar 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> *Hallo Winterbiker - Hallo Eberhard *
> 
> Jetzt gehts wieder los. Das Jahr 2010 ist bereits 12 Tage alt und noch keine Nachtfahrt.
> Das soll sich ändern - morgen - Mittwoch.
> ...



Hi Leute,

leider geht's bei mir Mittwoch nicht bin in HZA.
Diesen Monat wird nicht mehr viel mit fahren, entweder ich bin am Feiern oder ich bin privat unterwegs (allerdings nicht mit dem Bike)
Ende Januar Anfang Februar gehts dann ab nach Dubai  auf die Aida Diva man wir nur einmal 50zig


----------



## bikepoli (12. Januar 2010)

hallo leute hier im netz 

hier noch ein link bzw. Tip zum  einem offiziellen Nightride-2010

veranstaltet von Noel Schöltens - "bike-emotion" der Radladen in HAS (ehem Peters bikeshop)
Da gibts auch lichter zum gucken!!!!!

Aber ihr werdets ja schon wissen - denke ich

aber hier mal der link: http://www.nightride2010.de/


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Januar 2010)

So ich hab jetzt auch einen twitter account: 
Follow me on twitter: Speedwareshop

oder weitere Infos gibt es auch unter  Bike Blog
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (14. Januar 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf den nightride am Samstag! 
Vor allem wird's bei mir die erste Fahrt im neuen Jahr mit dem neuen Bike und das auch noch bei Nacht mit 2 neuen Selbstbaulampen.

Dann lernt man auch mal den ein oder anderen von hier persönlich kennen!
Werde mich im Frühjahr dann wohl auch abundzu bei den Ausfahrten blicken lassen!

Gute Fahrt 
Michael


----------



## Cyclomaster (14. Januar 2010)

So ich geh jetzt ins bett, ich muss morgen früh raus zum biken .

gut nacht


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Januar 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo leute hier im netz
> 
> hier noch ein link bzw. Tip zum  einem offiziellen Nightride-2010
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,
habe auch eine Einladung bekommen, allerdings kann ich nicht daran teilnehmen, da mein Schwiegervater seine 75sten feiert.
Ist morgen eigentlich Stammtisch oder war der schon letzte Woche?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute 


Das gesterliche Nachtbiken war diesmal mit viel Körperlichen Einsatz verbunden, die Temperaturen waren da erträglicher bei dieser Ausfahrt mit minus 4grad.
Mit dabei waren diesmal Mathias und Thomas Rothmann, Alfons Schanz, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Nachtkilometer: 13.40
Fahrzeit            : 02:00
Durchschnittge.: 8
Höhenmeter      : 310

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Januar 2010)

Als "Normalsterblicher" und "Nichtkunde" beim Noel kann ich mich ja gar nicht anmelden??!!


----------



## Cyclomaster (14. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Als "Normalsterblicher" und "Nichtkunde" beim Noel kann ich mich ja gar nicht anmelden??!!



Hmm mir kommt da grad o ein Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hmm mir kommt da grad o ein Gedanke



....what you mean????


----------



## Cyclomaster (14. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....what you mean????



Wie wärs den im sommer mit einem speedwareshop night ride?

Mit Übernachtung dann auf einer Hütte?

Nur mal laut gedacht

Man könnte ja auch Lupine fragen wegen Test Lamperl.

Vielleicht ergibt sich was.

Wenn Interesse besteht bei so 8-10 Leuten könnte man das in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Steevens91 (14. Januar 2010)

Wenn wir dann auch als VIP - Kunden behandelt werden bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Cyclomaster (14. Januar 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann auch als VIP - Kunden behandelt werden bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei



Na klar !


----------



## brndch (15. Januar 2010)

Sers,

der nightride mit n noel is halt ehr für die gedacht wos radln  im dunkeln  noch unbekannt ist. Die Strecke ist auch ehr autobahn.
Von daher würde keiner was verpassen.


----------



## brndch (15. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Wie wärs den im sommer mit einem speedwareshop night ride?
> 
> Mit Übernachtung dann auf einer Hütte?
> 
> ...



Des hättest jetz ned schreiben dürfen.
Nightride im Sommer mit kurzer kleidung.
a traum


----------



## Bymike (15. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf den Nightride morgen Abend. Mal sehen, was die Lampen so Taugen. Sollen ca. 20 Testlampen von den verschiedensten Herstellern dabei sein. 

Weis nicht, ob ich überhaupt ne Lampe brauche, mein Setup für morgen:

Nagelneues 2010er Stereo (morgen natürlich mit anderen Pedalen)




und die Duftlampe:



(ja, der Akku ist schwer )


----------



## Bymike (15. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Steevens91 (15. Januar 2010)

schickes rad und schicke lampe


----------



## Bymike (15. Januar 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> schickes rad und schicke lampe



Danke 
aber die Lampe ist mehr zweckmäßig. Ich wollte und brauchte eine. Alles was ich gebraucht hab, lag daheim rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (17. Januar 2010)

Gestern war ja der Nightride. 
Ein kleiner Bericht darüber:

Los gings in Fatschenbrunn beim Weingut Scholtens. 
Jeder konnte sich einer der 20 Testlampen aussuchen. 




dann gings auch schon los:




der tiefe Schnee machte das Fahren an Bergauf-Passagen nahezu unmöglich.
Einen Großen Teil des Waldweges wurde per Fuß zurückgelegt:




Berg ab war viel geschicklichkeit gefragt:




In Zell angekommen gabs dann Glühwein, Tee und Powerbars.
Jeder hat sich darüber gefreut, nach den anstrengenden Waldstrecken, etwas Warmes zu bekommen:




War ne wirklich tolle Aktion. Aber wie wir spüren durften: Man kommt mit dem Bike doch nicht überall voran 
Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht und man konnte die verschiedensten Lampen testen. Durch den Schnee und über 20 Lampen wars dann auch taghell im Wald. 
Meine Duftlampe (ein paar Posts weiter oben) hat auch einen guten Dienst verrichtet. Abstrahlwinkel ist zwar noch nicht perfekt, dafür gabs dann bei der Rast eine schöne Ausleuchtung nachdem die Fackeln ihren Dienst eingestellt haben.


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Januar 2010)

Schöner Bericht mit guten Bildern!!
Super gemacht


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs

Habe hier von einem Bikerkollege aus Sand einen Tipp bekommen über den Längsten Trail Deutschland mit 48 km an einen Stück. Er hat in schon mal abgefahren, sein Eindruck war so Überwältigt das er in jedenfalls noch mal ansteuere. 

gebe hier auf diesen Weg die Info weiter.  


http://www.bikeparkhostel.de/



gruß Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (18. Januar 2010)

Da währe ich für 2 ÜF dabei, wenns mit dem Urlaub klappt!


----------



## brndch (18. Januar 2010)

Ja so langsam kommen se drauf das mtb ned aus 2 meter breiten wegen besteht.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Januar 2010)

pfälzerwald  passt  da gibts genug zu spielen


----------



## Michi83 (20. Januar 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Habe hier von einem Bikerkollege aus Sand einen Tipp bekommen über den Längsten Trail Deutschland mit 48 km an einen Stück. Er hat in schon mal abgefahren, sein Eindruck war so Überwältigt das er in jedenfalls noch mal ansteuere.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

das klingt doch eigentlich ganz gut.
Wer hätte denn alles interesse?
Ich währe dabei, wenn es an einem Wochenende in der Ferienzeit stattfinden würde, so im August??

Gruß


----------



## bikepoli (20. Januar 2010)

@ Bike-Oldie --> Hallo Eberhard 

erst mal auf diesem Wege alles, Alles Gute zum heutigen Festtag!!

Weiterhin Gesundheit und viele unfallfreie KM


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Januar 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> @ Bike-Oldie --> Hallo Eberhard
> 
> erst mal auf diesem Wege alles, Alles Gute zum heutigen Festtag!!
> 
> Weiterhin Gesundheit und viele unfallfreie KM



Natürlich auch von mir

Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. Januar 2010)

servus eberhard,

alles gute zu deinem geburtstag !!!!

ich wünsche dir nur das beste.

 

bis bald 
      mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eberhard,

auch von mir 
*  alles gute zum Geburtstag *

Viele schöne Stunden mit dem Rad und natürlich unfall- und sturzfreie Kilometer.


Beste Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs 

Ich möchte mich Herzlich für euere Glückwünsche bei euch bedanken, und hoffe ich halte noch einige Kilometer mit euch durch. Bin zurzeit Gesundheitlich einwenig angeschlagen, und fahre auch kein Fahrrad. In Biker Sprache, er läuft nicht ganz in der Spur. Wenn es wieder Bergauf geht mit mir, lade ich euch nach einer Nightride Runde bei mir ein. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute Eberhard!! 

 


Und schnell wieder fit werden, na - dann kanns wieder heißen "Ride on"


----------



## brndch (23. Januar 2010)

Sers,

was n hier los so ruhig geworden in 
letzter zeit?

Mal was anderes.
Bin gerade mit Linux online( Windows gestern abgeschossen);
Die Werbung hier in dem Forum is ja ma voll übel.


----------



## Steevens91 (23. Januar 2010)

für den firefox gibts doch werbeblocker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (23. Januar 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> für den firefox gibts doch werbeblocker



Ich weiß hab jetz wieder platz aufn bildschirm


----------



## Steevens91 (24. Januar 2010)

feine sache


----------



## bikepoli (24. Januar 2010)

hallo eberhard

alles wieder im lot? -> feierlichkeiten beendet??

hier was für deine statistik 

24.01.2010 
km 25,20   
zeit  2:06:53   
hm  538
durchsch 11,80 km7h   #max  42,50   
temp/ wetter -4 C viel   Schnee u. Eis


----------



## Cyclomaster (24. Januar 2010)

Eberhard auch von mir meine Glückwünsche!

Und Grüße an alle 



brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> was n hier los so ruhig geworden in
> letzter zeit?
> ...



brndch falls du Hilfe in Sachen Linux brauchst einfach melden.

ich hab seit einigen Jahren kein Windoof mehr.


----------



## brndch (25. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> brndch falls du Hilfe in Sachen Linux brauchst einfach melden.
> 
> ich hab seit einigen Jahren kein Windoof mehr.



hab linux nur als zweitsystem. 
fürs inet office... auch weltklasse.

Aber da ich a weng games zock will komm ich um windoof ned rum.


Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (25. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> hab linux nur als zweitsystem.
> fürs inet office... auch weltklasse.
> 
> Aber da ich a weng games zock will komm ich um windoof ned rum.
> ...



selbst das geht frag ruhig!

Wine ist mittlerweile so gut


----------



## brndch (25. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> selbst das geht frag ruhig!
> 
> Wine ist mittlerweile so gut



Ich seh scho ich muss mich wieder weng mit Linux auseinander setzen.
Hab übrigens Ubuntu die suse war mir zu anstrengend.

Vorher muss ich aber erst meine neue kiste zamstecken.
Die wird dann wohl mit Windoof 7 laufen.
Bei dem Wetter muss ma sich halt anders beschäftigen.


----------



## Cyclomaster (26. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Ich seh scho ich muss mich wieder weng mit Linux auseinander setzen.
> Hab übrigens Ubuntu die suse war mir zu anstrengend.
> 
> Vorher muss ich aber erst meine neue kiste zamstecken.
> ...



Hab hier 4 Rechner mit versch. Ubuntu distris 

auf meinem Netbook Lauft der Ubuntu Netbook remix auf Gnome Basis


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hab hier 4 Rechner mit versch. Ubuntu distris
> 
> auf meinem Netbook Lauft der Ubuntu Netbook remix auf Gnome Basis



Ja, ja - sonst ist aber noch alles in Ordnung bei dir??


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Januar 2010)

Ein herzliches Hallo nach 
*SAND am Main !!*



Ich wollte mal ganz vorsichtig nachfragen ob es dieses Jahr wieder einen

*E I S R I D E*
geben wird???


Eberhard, wie schaut's aus?
Geht was bzw. trägt das Eis????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo nach
> *SAND am Main !!*
> 
> 
> ...




Wie weit ist den schon deine Entscheidung bezüglich RR


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Januar 2010)

Es gibt noch nichts konkretes.
Warum fragts Du?
Hast was "Schönes" gefunden?


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja, ja - sonst ist aber noch alles in Ordnung bei dir??



Ich weiß net


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Holger

Super Idee


Habe aber zurzeit die Grippe, sie ist schon auf dem Rückzug. So möchte ich mich noch diese Woche schonen, wie gesagt Fahrradfahren ist auch nicht drin. Denk mal die Temperaturen der Winter hält noch bis nächste Woche, da könnte man was Planen. 
Ich behalte auf jedem fall mal das ganze im Auge, und gebe rechtzeitig bescheid.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (27. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo nach
> *SAND am Main !!*
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Holger

Grüße aus dem eisigen Sand - unsere Seen sind noch nicht ganz tragfähig -  das ist das eine!!
Unser Guide -  also der - bikeoldie - der schwächelt etwas. Wir haben  hier ein paar kranke Nasen.

Oder liegts vielleicht doch am Alter - Feiern nicht vertragen -

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das herrliche Winterwetter zu geniesen.

Wird scho wern' - nciht wahr eberhard??


----------



## brndch (28. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo nach
> *SAND am Main !!*
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wollt ihr den radfahren?
Am zabelstein liegen ordenliche 30cm Schnee.
Weiß ich aber nur aus 2. hand.

Würd  a gern wieder weng fahrn aber bei dem Schnee ned wirklich


----------



## brndch (28. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Es gibt noch nichts konkretes.
> Warum fragts Du?
> Hast was "Schönes" gefunden?



In welcher Preisklasse suchst du denn?


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr den radfahren?
> 
> Würd  a gern wieder weng fahrn aber bei dem Schnee ned wirklich




Jetzt stell dich doch net so an 
Ich war gestern Abend wieder 1 Std. 15min draussen.
Am Main entlang bis Obertheres, von Obertheres hinten rum wieder nach Wülflingen, von Wülflingen den "Schleichweg" in Richtung Sailershausen/Haßfurt, am Naturstein Ott vorbei und anschließend den Radweg von Sylbach nach Haßfurt. 

Das was richtig geil sag ich dir >>> sozusagen ein *SNOW-NIGHTRIDE* der allerersten Güte.
Man wird halt auch ein klein wenig durchgeschüttelt 

Gestern hab ich nicht mal nen Hasen gesehen 

Also Jungs, raus auf's BIKE!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> In welcher Preisklasse suchst du denn?



In einer "galaktischen" 


P.S. ich hab dich schon versucht ein paar Mal anzurufen - ohne Erfolg, nur die Mailbox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

so heute geht's für eine Woche in den Urlaub  Damit ihr auch alle schön neidisch seit  
ich fahre nach Dubai  und werde dort mit der Aida Diva eine Woche im Golf rum shippern 

Das gönnt man sich nur einmal  
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Eis-/Snow Ride in den Haßbergen oder im Steigerwald.


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Januar 2010)

Hi Erwin,

viel Spaß bei den Scheichs.
Wenn Du Zeit findest stell mal ein schönes Bild hier rein.
Sind ja dann krasse Gegensätze  (wettertechnisch gesehen)


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2010)

viel spaß erwin

biken is imo sehr lustig 

drum leg ich grad 
meine eisenhaufen auseinander
baustelle 1   2souls  neues pulver  CHROMAT 
baustelle 2 pulcro gestern vom umschweissen zurück heut schon beim pulvern


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Januar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> viel spaß erwin
> 
> biken is imo sehr lustig
> 
> ...



Besten Dank Walter 

was machen die Stützen?? Habt ihr schon neue geordert?
Viel SPaß bei Deinen Baustellen


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2010)

kind shox kommt noch nicht so richtig in die gänge

aber wird schon noch ich wart ja selber


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Januar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> kind shox kommt noch nicht so richtig in die gänge
> 
> aber wird schon noch ich wart ja selber



Nicht vergessen ich bracu auch eine + reduzier hülse !

Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser, denn mit fahren war bei mir nicht viel bis jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo Erwin 

Ich freue mich schon auf ein neues Mitglied in der fünfziger Runde. Frage? Wann hast du deinen großen Runden, bist du da schon auf der Aida. 



Habe hier schon mal in voraus ein Gedicht für deinen 50. Geburtstag.

Geburtstage kennen wir viele im Leben,
doch nur einen Besonderen kann es geben.
Den Fünfzigsten, eine magische Zahl,
er steht mitten im Leben - ein ragendes Mal.
Dieses Denk-Mal, was will es uns eigentlich sagen,
vielleicht meint jetzt einer, es würde uns fragen:
Was hast Du die Jahre, die bisher vergangen,
geschafft oder auch schon angefangen.
Was war gut und was denn schlecht?
Was ist Dir gelungen, was nicht so recht?
Was würdest Du, wenns ginge anders machen,
sind es viele Dinge oder nur ein paar Sachen?
Auf all diese Fragen Antwort zu geben,
gelingt wohl keinem, denn ein halbes Leben,
das ist vorüber, endgültig vorbei,
zu ändern ist nichts mehr, was es auch sei.
Wer glaubt, die Erfahrungen, die er gemacht,
hätten ihm den Stein der Weisen gebracht,
so dass er die kommende Zeit des Lebens
ohne Fehler verbringt, der hofft vergebens.
Viel sinnvoller ist, statt Gegessenes zu kauen
und kaffeesatzlesend nach vorne zu schauen,
jeden Tag zu leben, so gut man es kann,
etwas arbeiten, ausruhen dann und wann.
Viel Freundlichkeit schenken, die Stunden genießen,
bemüht sein, dass Sorgen uns nicht verdrießen.
Sich einfach nur freuen, gesund zu sein,
und danken, daß man nicht völlig allein.
Die Familie und Freundschaften nicht vergessen,
spazieren gehen, lachen und gerne gut essen.
Gespräche führen, sich um andere kümmern,
gute Bücher lesen, bei Wehwehchen nicht wimmern.
Auch bei Schicksalsschlägen Stärke bewahren,
so wirst Du auch in den kommenden Jahren
das Leben meistern, egal was es auch bringt,
wollen wir hoffen, daß es Dir so gelingt.
Dieser Wunsch, der soll sich Dir ganz erfüllen,
auch wenn wir nicht "Hoch" und "Prösterchen" brüllen,
sondern Dir nur leise zu verstehen geben:
Viel Glück, alles Liebe und ein langes Leben.



Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eberhard,

der ist am 01.02, da bin ich schon unterwegs .
Besten Dank für das Gedicht, ich hoffe Dir gehts auch wieder besser


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Januar 2010)

Hi Erwin

Bin Heute beim Stöbern gewesen und habe dieses Bild entdeckt, Erwin das muß ich dir doch zeigen oder. 
So schaut ein echter 50 er aus, habe dieses Bild von meinen Steigerwaldbiker zu meinen Runden Geburtstag bekommen das war geil.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (29. Januar 2010)

Mann freu ich mich aufn Frühling!


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. Januar 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Mann freu ich mich aufn Frühling!



Warum,
ich finds zur Zeit richtig geil draussen!!!
Hab jetzt sogar extra noch meine Mäntel gewechselt um im Schnee noch etwas mehr Grip zu bekommen


----------



## bikepoli (29. Januar 2010)

hallo ERwin

ich wünsche dir eine unvergessliche Reise - ich hoffe du bringst ein paar ordentliche Bilder mit. so. z.B. vom höchsten Gebäude und so ...  -> ein Bild von oben nach unten natürlich. 
... auch wenn du nacherher ein Jahr reifer bist!

*@ Eberhard:*

auch mich hat es erwischt - liege zur Zeit mit einer Magen- Darminfektion flach. Also werde ich am Sonntag nicht fahren!

Nun zum 'Abschluss noch allen die "kränkeln" eine Gute und zuügige Besserung.
Wenn wir wieder fit sind dann ist auch der viele Schnee etwas zusammen gesackt und das biken geht wieder problemloser !


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. Januar 2010)

Allen Kranken und Leidenden - gute Besserung!

Schoenes unfallfreies Wochende 
Holger


----------



## superwolfi (30. Januar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Warum,
> ich finds zur Zeit richtig geil draussen!!!
> Hab jetzt sogar extra noch meine Mäntel gewechselt um im Schnee noch etwas mehr Grip zu bekommen




Hi,
was fährst Du jetzt für Mäntel bei deser Schneelage?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Januar 2010)

Schwalbe - Fat Albert in 26 x 2,4 Zoll


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. Januar 2010)

hallo @ all,

auch von mir eine GUTE BESSERUNG .

ich selbst bin auch nicht so recht auf den dampfer,

weder krank, noch gesund, mal schaun was ich morgen mache.

schneeschaufeln oder biken oder beides.

lass mer mal ganz locker auf uns zukommen.
so wie die schneeflocken, endlich wieder mal ein gscheider winter

also evtl bis morgen und gute besserung und ein ruhigs nächtle .

sers

mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (31. Januar 2010)

hallo,

schneeschieben und vorallem eiskrazen:kotz: hat gereicht heute morgen.

bei der schneehöhe macht des biken eh keinen spaß.

gruß 

mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute

Bin jetzt beim überlegen mit dem Schnee, Fahrrad fahren ist ja nicht mehr möglich bei so viel Schnee. Holger mit Fat Albert ist da auch nichts mehr. Hab da jetzt das richte Entdeckt, und habe mal ein paar Snowbikes angeschaut. Was haltet ihr von den verschiedenen Modellen. Da ist doch bestimmt was richtiges dabei.















http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Januar 2010)

Ja Eberhard,
da hast Du völlig recht.
Heute ging ja mal gar nix, ausser "Extremtiefschneewaten" 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von heute morgen!!
Und ein Bildchen von meiner treuen Begleiterin


----------



## Steevens91 (31. Januar 2010)

is dem hundchen kalt?


----------



## Cyclomaster (31. Januar 2010)

Was habter denn ich war heut über 3h unterwegs


----------



## brndch (31. Januar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Was habter denn ich war heut über 3h unterwegs


Lass mich raten!
auf LL skiern


----------



## Cyclomaster (31. Januar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Lass mich raten!
> auf LL skiern


Hmm


----------



## Steevens91 (31. Januar 2010)

schicke farbe!


----------



## Cyclomaster (31. Januar 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> schicke farbe!



Ja gell wer hat der hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (31. Januar 2010)

www.speedwareshop.de/blog


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Erwin,

auch wenn Du heute an deinem "50igsten" Geburtstag nicht im Lande bist, sondern dir die heiße Wüstensonne auf den Wanst scheinen lässt denken wir an dich.

Ich wünsche dir heute an deinem Ehrentag alles, alles Gute, vor allem viel Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit und natürlich viele schöne Stunden mit uns allen, deinen Bikekollegen aus der Heimat.

 *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag* 

Lass dich reichlich  und  mal eins oder zwei auf dein Wohl.

Komm wieder gesund und munter nach Hause!!


Beste Güße an dich und eine Frau
Holger


----------



## slowup-fastdown (1. Februar 2010)

hallo erwin,

alles gute zum GEBURTSTAG !!!

pass auf, nicht dass dir deine frau jetzt noch ein camel schenkt.

dann musst du noch umsatteln, damit du nicht immer so kaput von der tour kommst.

wieviel camele kriegt man eigentlich für ein supersuttle?

einen schönen tag noch und einen schönen urlaub!!!

herzliche grüße

mathias

PS                 in der wüste muß es ja sauglatt sein,
                    die fahren wohl alle spikes?
                    warum ? na schau mal wieviel sand die gestreut haben


----------



## Cyclomaster (1. Februar 2010)

auch von mir meine *Glückwünsche!!*


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Februar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hmm





Hi Thilo,
wo bist Du denn da wieder "rumgebeust"??

Du konntest doch bestimmt nicht mehr schalten, so wie der Crosser ausschaut, oder?


----------



## Cyclomaster (2. Februar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Thilo,
> wo bist Du denn da wieder "rumgebeust"??
> 
> Du konntest doch bestimmt nicht mehr schalten, so wie der Crosser ausschaut, oder?



Am Schluss nicht mehr richtig, die Züge waren eingefroren.
Beim Umwerfer musste ich ab und zu gegentreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (2. Februar 2010)

Nachträglich alles Gute an unseren Erwin!!   

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Februar 2010)

*Na - ob unser Erwin seinen 50igsten wohl überlebt hat?*


----------



## Steevens91 (2. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir nachträglich Alles Gute, Erwin!


----------



## Michi83 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

war heut auch ein wenig Biken, soweit das möglich war.
Wie sieht es eigentlich so im SW-Wald aus?
Bei Ottendorf ist so gut wie nichts fahrbar. Teilweiße bis zu 50 cm Schnee.
Bin dann ein wenig auf den Radwegen rumgecruist.

Gruß


----------



## bikepoli (2. Februar 2010)

hallo erwin 

Auch von mir alles, alles gute zum Geburtstag  aus der tief verschneiten  unterfränkischen Heimat.

kleiner tipp am rande: leg doch mal ein paar einheiten ein - wenn de zurück kommst gibts vielleicht doch noch einiges an schnee zu schipppen!!


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2010)

so ich meld mich auch mal wieder 
nachdem ich auch noch die nasennebenhölen pest hatte 
wars nix mit biken 

naja hab ich mal an meinem stahschrott weiter gebaut 

guckst du


----------



## Steevens91 (3. Februar 2010)

nice one!


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so ich meld mich auch mal wieder
> nachdem ich auch noch die nasennebenhölen pest hatte
> wars nix mit biken
> 
> ...




Hi Walter,
hast Du das Teil schon mal an die Waage gehängt?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2010)

ja hab ich  

wieso  willste wissen wieviel 

imo 14,8 
wenn ich fertig bin sub 16
geht aber klar bei 18cm hinten 16vorn und rohloff


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Februar 2010)

...na, das ist für dieses "Gerät" doch nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (3. Februar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...na, das ist für dieses "Gerät" doch nicht sooo schlecht



Hab heut meine XTR Pedale mit Titan-Achsen gepimt


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2010)

für mich absolut ok 
leichtbau lass ich euch 
macht für mich keinen sinn


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Februar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hab heut meine XTR Pedale mit Titan-Achsen gepimt




Und - wieviel Gewichtseinsparung?
Mach mal ein Bild mit Waage!!


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Februar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Und - wieviel Gewichtseinsparung?
> Mach mal ein Bild mit Waage!!



Meine XTR Pedale wiegen jetzt 287gr.

Die Achsen bringen 38 - 39 gr.


----------



## brndch (4. Februar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Meine XTR Pedale wiegen jetzt 287gr.
> 
> Die Achsen bringen 38 - 39 gr.



aus welchem material sind den die Laufflächen (auf der das lager läuft) der achse?

@Walter: rad schaut so schön "aufgeräumt" aus- gefällt


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Februar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> aus welchem material sind den die Laufflächen (auf der das lager läuft) der achse?
> 
> @Walter: rad schaut so schön "aufgeräumt" aus- gefällt



Aus Stahl bzw. Titan.


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr sie jetzt den Winter gar, dann werden sie nochmal vermessen.

Wenn es Probleme geben sollte kommt noch eine Laufbuchse aus Stahl rein.


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2010)

also holger 
fahrfertig 15,65kilo
mit variostütze die noch kommt  so15,9
sub16 war der plan


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute
so bin wieder da 
Erst einmal besten Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Ein muß ich sagen das war ein super Reise würde ich wieder machen. Aber jetzt muß ich eine Menge Kilos abtrainieren vom vielen  und  

Bilder gibts später muß mich erst einmal etwas erhohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (5. Februar 2010)

Willkommen zurück Erwin. Wo warst den eigentlich? 
Gruß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Februar 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück Erwin. Wo warst den eigentlich?
> Gruß Andi



Hi Andi,
ich war eine Woche mit der AIDA in Dabai, Oman, Abu Dhabi und Bachrain unterwegs.


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Februar 2010)

DakönntmanjafastbissleneidischwerdenGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Februar 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> DakönntmanjafastbissleneidischwerdenGruß



dafür muß ich jetzt aber die Kilos wieder weg trainieren 
Natürlich war ich auch in Fitness Studio auf der Aida han etwas Am Ergobike oder den Geräten getan, aber das Essen war doch zu gut


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

so hier ein paar Bilder



 

 

 

 



Auf dem Turm "Bursh Khalifa" waren wir nicht, das kostet 80  um 30 Minuten da oben zu stehen, das war mir zu teuer da gönne ich mir lieber was anderes. Im Hotel Atlantis auf der Palmen Insel waren wir aber. Auch die  Rennstreck von Bahrain war super, wenn das Rennen demnächst läuft, dann schaut mal auf den Turm des Scheichs, da oben habe ich gestanden


----------



## Mephato (6. Februar 2010)

Da hast dir was feines gegönnt! =) Schaut echt super aus. 
Und viel Spaß beim Abtrainieren der überschüssigen Kilos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Eberhard

was ist denn los, wo bleibst du bloß ....

Alles eingefroren oder was - kein Bild keine Meldung . Computer kaputt???

was ist mit biken ??

Unnütze Frage - sitze hier gerade auf der Dienststelle und muss heute leider arbeiten!!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Februar 2010)

hallo @ all,

ja wir waren heute biken. im wald da fahren nur die spinner, und mir halt.

schnee, schnee, eis und kaum spuren machen aus dem biken einen
echt anstrengenten trip. nur auf die 185 reifenspur schauen trampeln,
rauf wie runter und hoffen das man nicht rausfliegt.

einzig das geile wetter hat heute richtig spaß gemacht.

aber mtb im wald ist für die nächsten wochen noch ein balanceakt.

grüße

mathias

27,8 km, 348 hm, 2:25 h


----------



## brndch (7. Februar 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> 
> ja wir waren heute biken. im wald da fahren nur die spinner, und mir halt.
> 
> ...



mtb bei dem Wetter müsst ich jetz ned haben aber jedem das seine.
wobei meins eh ned fahrbereit ist.
Dafür hat heute bei dem geilen wetter des rennrad herhalten müssen.


----------



## Michi83 (7. Februar 2010)

christian, 
wo warst denn so? bekomm mein neues rennrad erst so im april. 
dafür war ich heut mountainbike zweckentfremden.

Was hast denn mit deinem MTB gemacht?


----------



## Bymike (7. Februar 2010)

Da das Biken bei uns in der Gegend ja wirklich nicht der Bringer ist, bin ich auf den Snowscoot umgestiegen und richtung Ochsenkopf gefahren 

Heute war ein traumhaftes Wetter, ich wär am liebsten gar nicht mehr gegangen.





















Geil war's! Macht richtig laune! Da kann der Winter ruhig noch ein bisschen bleiben!


----------



## Cyclomaster (7. Februar 2010)

@ Eltmenner

Wir haben doch erst über die Blööden gesprochen.

Da schau mal was ich mir im Sommer für eine Kette gönne.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Februar 2010)

Snowscoot   das wär auch mal ne idee
dein eigener oder geliehen?
ich hab gestern den nachmittag in der kletterhalle verbracht auch net schlecht


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. Februar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> @ Eltmenner
> 
> Wir haben doch erst über die Blööden gesprochen.
> 
> Da schau mal was ich mir im Sommer für eine Kette gönne.




Sieht weng komisch aus, aber mein Posting bezieht sich nicht auf diese Snowscoots oder deren Fahrer!

Sondern auf die Verwendung der Yumeya Teile.

Geile Bilder übrigens.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute

Biketeilnehmer an diesen Sonntag den 07.02. waren Helmut Schneiderbanger, Klaus Wippich, Mathias Rottmann, und Eberhard Mühlfelder.


Tagesklometer: 26,5
Fahrzeit           : 02:06
Durchschnittge.: 13,6
Höhenmeter      : 369







http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/


----------



## Bymike (8. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Snowscoot   das wär auch mal ne idee
> dein eigener oder geliehen?
> ich hab gestern den nachmittag in der kletterhalle verbracht auch net schlecht



War ein geliehener. Was mich erstaunt hat, dass sich das Fahren im Vergleich zu Skiern richtig schnell erlernen lässt.

In der Kletterhalle war ich auch vor 2 Wochen. Das gab vielleicht einen Muskelkater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (8. Februar 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> @ Eltmenner
> 
> Wir haben doch erst über die Blööden gesprochen.
> 
> Da schau mal was ich mir im Sommer für eine Kette gönne.


Ich seh Dich schon mit dem Tuningkit für die XTR durch die Gegend fahren!
Spinner halt!

Gruß


----------



## brndch (8. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> War ein geliehener. Was mich erstaunt hat, dass sich das Fahren im Vergleich zu Skiern richtig schnell erlernen lässt.



lag vll auch mit daran das der ochsenkopf ehr einfach zu befahren ist.Aber für Anfänger perfekt.Und im Lift kann man sich lange ausruhen.
war bestimmt ordendlich was los.


----------



## Bymike (9. Februar 2010)

Ja, die Wartezeiten waren leider auch viel zu lange, aber war trotzdem genial. 
In steileren Gegenden hätte ich wirklich nicht so gerne angefangen.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2010)

so mal was neues aus sw city 
der bike park kommt 
die bike unit hatt endlich die freigabe lest selbst

klick


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> In der Kletterhalle war ich auch vor 2 Wochen. Das gab vielleicht einen Muskelkater



macht dicke unterarme 
hilft im bike park beim bremsen 

ich finds geil 
so. in ner woche wieder


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (10. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ja, die Wartezeiten waren leider auch viel zu lange, aber war trotzdem genial.
> In steileren Gegenden hätte ich wirklich nicht so gerne angefangen.



Am Feuerberg waren am Sonntag auch einige mit Snowscoots.Waren das bekannte von dir?? Hatten jedenfalls HAS Kennzeichen.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Februar 2010)

und weiter gehts mit dem bike umbauen


----------



## skateson (11. Februar 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Am Feuerberg waren am Sonntag auch einige mit Snowscoots.Waren das bekannte von dir?? Hatten jedenfalls HAS Kennzeichen.
> Gruß Ernie




Das waren wir.


----------



## brndch (11. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und weiter gehts mit dem bike umbauen



Was geht´n?
Mal gespannt was da noch so kommt!
Der Winter hat wohl noch weng ausdauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (16. Februar 2010)

so 2 mal stahl


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. Februar 2010)

hallo walter,

schöne bikes hast du da auf die speichen gestellt.

ich komme gerade aus dem Wald (zu Fuß) und ich muß dir sagen, jede menge schnee. 25- 35cm in oberschleich am ebersberg südseite.

da mußt du noch ein bisschen warten bis du die netten bikes auf den trailsmal so richtig her nehmen kannst.

aber ohne dreck sind sie wirklich auch sehr hübsch.


gruß
mathias


----------



## brndch (17. Februar 2010)

guten abend,

kann mir jemand sagen ob der mainradweg Hassfurt viereth frei ist.

Danke


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Februar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> guten abend,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob der mainradweg Hassfurt viereth frei ist.
> 
> Danke




Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich heute Abend mal schauen.
Zumindest für den Haßfurter Bereich


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Februar 2010)

und ich werd wahrscheinlich aus dem schweinfurter wald berichten 
ich muß mal das pulcro testen

ich glaub das nächste mal wenn wir zusammen fahren 
sollt mer namensschilder tragen damit mer uns wieder erkennen


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, denn zur Zeit geht gar nichts zusammen.
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser damit ich mal wieder aufs bike komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (18. Februar 2010)

He Zander für Dich gibt es einen kleinen Leckerbissen im Blog.

Ich glaube darauf hast du schon ein halbes Jahr gewartet


----------



## brndch (18. Februar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich heute Abend mal schauen.
> Zumindest für den Haßfurter Bereich



ja tu das sollte aber denk ich gehn.
mir fehlt nur gerade irrgendwie die motivation.


----------



## brndch (18. Februar 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich heute Abend mal schauen.
> Zumindest für den Haßfurter Bereich


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Februar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> ja tu das sollte aben denk ich gehn.
> mir fehlt nur gerade irrgendwie die motivation.



da bist du nicht der einzige, wenn ich raus schaue habe ich schon gar keine Lust aufs bike zu steigen, obwohl es bitter nötig wäre; Kondition im A.... und Gewicht steigt weiter


----------



## brndch (18. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und ich werd wahrscheinlich aus dem schweinfurter wald berichten
> ich muß mal das pulcro testen
> 
> ich glaub das nächste mal wenn wir zusammen fahren
> sollt mer namensschilder tragen damit mer uns wieder erkennen


jawohl namesschildchen am Rad wie toll.
und mein bike könnt jetz auch wieder rollen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (18. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und ich werd wahrscheinlich aus dem schweinfurter wald berichten
> ich muß mal das pulcro testen
> 
> ich glaub das nächste mal wenn wir zusammen fahren
> sollt mer namensschilder tragen damit mer uns wieder erkennen


 

Servus Walter, weißt du wer bei uns in der Gegend Titanrahmen schweißT?? Der Georg macht es ( noch) nicht.Ich habe bei uns in der Fa. auch keine Schweißzusätze für Titan.
Gruß Erich


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Februar 2010)

gute frage keine antwort sorry titan wüßt ich niemand
ne reperatur oder neubau?

http://www.rewel.com
http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/

die fallen mir mal spontan ein zwecks rahmenbau 
aber ob die auch rep. keine ahnung


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Februar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> jawohl namesschildchen am Rad wie toll.
> und mein bike könnt jetz auch wieder rollen.



gabel wieder ok??

meins hat schon n schild


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> gute frage keine antwort sorry titan wüßt ich niemand
> ne reperatur oder neubau?
> 
> http://www.rewel.com
> ...




... es wäre eine reparatur am Sitzrohr.
na ich muss mal an der FH in SW nachfragen, die haben ein Schweißlabor.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Eltmenner (18. Februar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> guten abend,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob der mainradweg Hassfurt viereth frei ist.
> 
> Danke


Eltmann bis Viereth ist meist frei, stellenweise leicht bedeckte Schneedecke, aber alles fahrbar.
Anders schauts auf den Flurwegen aus.
Und ohne Schutzblech hast ruck zuck nen nassen Arsch, wie ich heut.

Greetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (18. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> gabel wieder ok??
> 
> meins hat schon n schild



Jo Gabel und Laufräder wie neu!
Und mit neuer bereifung jetz so bei 10kg


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute

wers noch nicht gesehen hat ein kleiner Bericht von SRAM

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446896


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Februar 2010)

schöner bericht
nur is der pumptrack nich für uns normalos zu befahrn
da haben die srams ne change verpasst 
leider


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Februar 2010)

Zitat:
"Whatâs next?" Der Film von Aaron LaRocques gratis online
Der talentierte Filmemacher aus Kanada erfreut sich seit lÃ¤ngerem einer groÃen Fan-Gemeinde im Internet, die er mit seinen hochwertigen Kurz-Videos regelmÃ¤Ãig begeistert. Nun kann man seinen ersten langen Film gratis downloaden.

Im Web anschauen: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whats-Next3F---Watch-free-Now21.html

Runterladen: http://www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnext.zip (Rechtsklick "Ziel speichern unter")  


...die Trailer:





http://www.pinkbike.com/news/whats-next-teaser-2009.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/90186/ 



Viel SpaÃ!Auf geht's ans Laden - 45 Minuten Bikeaction wollen gesehen werden --> KLICKT DEN LINK ZUM FILM

Ein Meer aus bislang weitestgehend unbekannten Fahrern macht bei stimmigem Licht und toller BildqualitÃ¤t einiges her und das Niveau ist hoch.

Die Fahrerliste:

Alan Hepburn, Andrew Sherry, Brendan Howey, Casey Groves, Dustin Greenall, Dylan Dunkerton, Dylan Sherrard, Eric Lawrenuk, Frankie Vass, Jarrett Moore, Logan Peat, Luke Fulton, Mark Matthews, Matt Brooks, Strahan Loken, Taylor Leigh, Wink Grant.

NatÃ¼rlich wurde bei den Dreharbeiten auch ordentlich gecrashed, das ganze findet sich in einer kleinen Crash Reel:



__________________
RIDEFIRST - Fahrtechnik-Kurse in NRW // Termine 2010 jetzt online Partner: bike-X-Perts   

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/


----------



## Mephato (23. Februar 2010)

Hej vielen Dank =). Der Film schaut vielversprechend aus. Mal schaun ob er an "Seasons" rankommt.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Februar 2010)

Hi Andi

Frage wie komme ich an "Seasons" ran.

Danke

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Steevens91 (24. Februar 2010)

Hey,

also eigentlich könnten wir jetzt wos abtaut schon wiedermal zusammen fahren oder?
so mittwochs oder so?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## brndch (25. Februar 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also eigentlich könnten wir jetzt wos abtaut schon wiedermal zusammen fahren oder?
> so mittwochs oder so?
> ...



woll ma für nächsten mittwoch mal was festhalten?
Am Zabelstein kann man zur zeit noch Langlaufen aber des wird scho!
Gruß


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. Februar 2010)

@ all,

morgen werd ich mal den ebersberg und evtl. das rennerkreuz testen.

mal schauen was schnee und eis machen, spikes sind noch montiert.

guck mer mal dann sehmer scho.

mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Matias 

MÃ¶chte auch wieder mal, aber die Aussichten sind doch noch schlecht. Wardmer mal ab, Pissâ¦.auf weiters.





Unbetingt ins Fotoalbum reinschaun

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
so hoff mer mal das am WE was geht  Ab Juli wird bei mir wieder etwas weniger mit fahren da bin ich wieder Fußballtrainer 
Da kann ich dann auch Donnerstags nimmer, da werd ich wohl wieder öfters Montags mit dem Walter unterwegs sein.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Möchte hier mein neues Bike vorstellen, Super oder.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Februar 2010)

Halt nein ich möcht das?


----------



## Bymike (26. Februar 2010)

War denn inzwischen schon jemand mal auf hermannsberg, ebersberg und Co.?
Wollen morgen mal ne Kleine Runde dort drehen.

Und auf die schlammschlacht auf dem Schlangenweg hab ich auch richtig Lust


----------



## brndch (26. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> War denn inzwischen schon jemand mal auf hermannsberg, ebersberg und Co.?
> Wollen morgen mal ne Kleine Runde dort drehen.
> 
> Und auf die schlammschlacht auf dem Schlangenweg hab ich auch richtig Lust



Ich mach morgen mit dem Rennrad ma ne erkundungsfahrt.
Dann gibts am Sonntag evtl ne Schlammschlacht.

Ebersberg hat von der Autobahn aus recht grün ausgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (27. Februar 2010)

@all

der ebersberg ist soweit schnee- und eisfrei.

allerdings ist in der kammerstraße noch so ein eis-schnee-wasser-pampe.

spikes ade , matschreifen 

nichts desto trotz !

sonntag 9:00 Uhr bei den steigerwaldbikern.

gruß mathias


----------



## brndch (27. Februar 2010)




----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Februar 2010)

Na also - wird ja langsam wieder!!!


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Februar 2010)

swc   feucht biotope wohin das auge reicht 
lindenbrunnen ein bachlauf  lustig lustig 
dianenlust teilweise vereist und jede menge wasser

jep es wird


----------



## Bymike (27. Februar 2010)

Also war echt TOP heut!
Sand - Hermannsberg war gut fahrbar, bis auf die Stellen, an denen immer Matsch ist. 
Ebersberg war hoch gut fahrbar - Abgesehen von dieser verdammten Hunde.s.c.h.e.i.ß.e, die ich schön auf dem Vorderrad verteilt hatte... 
Und der Trail vom Ebersberg runter war auch super. Nur unter dem Laub ist's noch ziemlich rutschig. 
Aber der Böhlgrund ist noch eine einzige Eisschicht. Schlangenweg selbst war dann nur ein kleines bissl matschiger als sonst. 

Also alles super fahrbar 
Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (28. Februar 2010)

@all,

freitag der sprint mit 20km und ca. 430 hm > ziemlich kaputt

sonntag, die tour mit 30km und ca. 620 hm > total erledigt


junge junge, wie schnell die kondition beim teufel ist



mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Hier einige Bilder von unserer Sonntagstour. 



Piss...auf weiteres


----------



## The_Ralle (1. März 2010)

Guten Tach die Herrschaften!

Paar Postings vorher war was angekündigt von wegen "übermorgen [Mittwoch] zusammen fahren - mal was festhalten"...
Also ich bin dabei! Wann und wo?! 


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. März 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Guten Tach die Herrschaften!
> 
> Paar Postings vorher war was angekündigt von wegen "übermorgen [Mittwoch] zusammen fahren - mal was festhalten"...
> Also ich bin dabei! Wann und wo?!
> ...


Hi Ralf,
du lebst ja auch noch 

Bei mir siehts die nächsten 3 Wochen schlecht aus und ab wie ich schon geschrieben habe ab Anfang Juli gehts wieder auf den Fußballplatz als Trainer  Da werde ich wohl öfters Montags mit den Treibtretern unterwegs sein.


----------



## brndch (1. März 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Guten Tach die Herrschaften!
> 
> Paar Postings vorher war was angekündigt von wegen "übermorgen [Mittwoch] zusammen fahren - mal was festhalten"...
> Also ich bin dabei! Wann und wo?!
> ...



Wer hat denn noch bock?
Wetter is gut, der Schnee is weg!
bin für alles offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. März 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch bock?
> Wetter is gut, der Schnee is weg!
> bin für alles offen



bock schon, aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## The_Ralle (1. März 2010)

Der Stefan S.  hat mitm Holger O. scho tel. und die wollten irgendwas abchecken... aber genaueres gibt sich noch denk ich.

Also mir wärs wurscht - ob Zabelstein oder Schweden...

Langsam is wieder bissle Konditionsaufbau Richtung Haßbergritt angesagt


----------



## brndch (1. März 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Der Stefan S.  hat mitm Holger O. scho tel. und die wollten irgendwas abchecken... aber genaueres gibt sich noch denk ich.
> 
> Also mir wärs wurscht - ob Zabelstein oder Schweden...
> 
> Langsam is wieder bissle Konditionsaufbau Richtung Haßbergritt angesagt



  kondition is bei mir a voll  im sack!


----------



## böser_wolf (1. März 2010)

kondition was isn des
mittwoch könnt ich auch zu 90%


hehe neues projekt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6892507#post6892507


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> kondition was isn des
> mittwoch könnt ich auch zu 90%
> 
> 
> ...



Kondition 25% mehr ist nicht da


----------



## brndch (1. März 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Kondition 25% mehr ist nicht da


  5 platzrunden aber schnell....


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ,
> 
> hehe neues projekt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6892507#post6892507



Hi Walter

mein neues Projekt geliefert letzte Woche, Abholung Ende März


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. März 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> 5 platzrunden aber schnell....



Erst ab Juli gibts Runden auf Platz und im Wald


----------



## Steevens91 (1. März 2010)

Ich will auch!!  
bin morgen ab 18. uhr zuhause telefonisch zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. März 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> kondition is bei mir a voll  im sack!



Is des jetzt gut oder eher schlecht??


----------



## Akkuschrauber (2. März 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Kondition 25% mehr ist nicht da


 
ich hätte noch ein paar restbestände Kondition von 2009 
würde ich billisch hergeben

Gruß Ernie


----------



## GEORGEDD (2. März 2010)

Hallo Kameraden

So nun lös ich mein Versprechen ein 

EXTRA FÜR DICH MARKUS!!!



 

 






Diese posierlichen Tierchen wirken auf Fotos und aus der Ferne immer so niedlich. Wenn die aber dann vor einem stehen und plötzlich einen Kopf größer sind als du selbst sieht die Sache plötzlich ganz anders aus 

Ich hab mich extrem gewundert warum ich keine Emailsinfos mehr vom MTB-Forum bekomm...dann hab ich das mit dem Haßberge-Fred Neuanfang mitbekommen. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut in die Saison 2010 gestartet und wir sehen uns mal auf der Piste!

Gruß Georg



snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> --Wie? Den gibt's noch?!?--
> Erstmal SchöndassduwiederdabistundAustralienüberlebthast an Georg! (Und ich hab immer noch kein Känguruh-Bild!)
> Dann wollte ich dem Christian zu seinem genialen Singlespeed (Stahl, starr, 1gang und Ritchey Z-Max-Reifen) beglückwünschen, aber das is ja jetz nix Gscheits mehr, fällt also aus.
> ...


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. März 2010)

erwin

kauft sich erwin sein auto jetzt passend zum bike ?

alter kalaauer:    mit nem ford fort und mit nem supershuttle heim

aber beim erwin gilt dann

mit nem weißen fahrzeug ford und nem weißen fahrzeug heim.

fragt sich nur welches günstiger war.


mathias


----------



## GEORGEDD (2. März 2010)

Da hätt ich den A3 aber lieber behalten  aber fahren tun sie ja alle.

Gruß Georg (Der jetzt auch ford fährt...und hoffentlich nicht heim läuft  )



Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter
> 
> mein neues Projekt geliefert letzte Woche, Abholung Ende März


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2010)

der vorteil  von dem ford ist das er höher ist 
weil wenn der erwin mal wieder vergißt das rad oben richtig fest zumachen 
kanns nach unten klappen ohne das die griffe abgeschliffen werden

oder will er mit dem 4rad antrieb(hat das ding sowas?)
uns durch den wald jagen

ah ich habs des wird das neue shuttelfahrzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> der vorteil  von dem ford ist das er höher ist
> weil wenn der erwin mal wieder vergißt das rad oben richtig fest zumachen
> kanns nach unten klappen ohne das die griffe abgeschliffen werden
> 
> ...



Ja das ist es shuttlefahrzeg für mein Supershuttle 

4x4 mit abnehmbarer Anhängerkupplung, mir kommt kein Supershuttle mehr aufs Dach oder hoch über den Kofferraum. 
Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe kann ich dann auch mal wieder in den Wald zum Biken


----------



## Deleted 89054 (2. März 2010)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Hallo Kameraden
> 
> So nun lös ich mein Versprechen ein
> 
> EXTRA FÜR DICH MARKUS!!!



Meine Känguruhbilder! 
ENDLICH!
Daß ich das noch erleben darf!

Mit fahren unter der Woche sieht's bei mir allerdings schon seit längerem leider ziemlich mau aus: Wenn's mir gut geht muß ich möglichst bis ganz spät arbeiten und wenn's mir dann mal nicht gut geht und ich deswegen früher gehe, kann ich nich fahren 
Am Wochenende gehe bzw. fahre ich dann meine Kondition suchen


----------



## GEORGEDD (2. März 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> erwin
> 
> alter kalaauer:    mit nem ford fort und mit nem supershuttle heim
> 
> mathias



Zur Ehrenrettung von Ford muss man sagen das die zwei Ford die ich mein Eigen nennen durfte/darf bislang durch Unauffälligkeit in Sachen Mängel glänzten. 
!!!Ganz im Gegensatz zu den beiden VAG-Schleudern!!!
Aber das kann (wie immer) auch nur ein blöder Zufall sein...

Gruß Georg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs 

Der Schnee ist weg, ist das nicht Super. Somit möchte ich hiermit die Bike-Jagt-Saison eröffnet. Ihr seit sicherlich damit Einverstanden.






. 






Gruß Eberhard


----------



## brndch (2. März 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Der Stefan S.  hat mitm Holger O. scho tel. und die wollten irgendwas abchecken... aber genaueres gibt sich noch denk ich.
> 
> Also mir wärs wurscht - ob Zabelstein oder Schweden...
> 
> Langsam is wieder bissle Konditionsaufbau Richtung Haßbergritt angesagt



Gibts was neues wegen morgen???


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. März 2010)

Ne, noch nicht.
Ich wollte was reinschreiben, entweder Schwedenschanze oder Zabelstein.
Bei mir klappt es diese Woche aber noch nicht.

Wenn ihr fahren möchtet, müsste das jemand anderes in die Hand nehmen.
*Ralle - wie schauts bei dir aus??*
Machst Du den Guide an der Schwedenschanze?

Die Jungs sind heiß


----------



## The_Ralle (3. März 2010)

Ja von mir aus gern!
Schweden wär okay. Die meisten Trails gehen 
Könnt mer scho machen...
Bitte um Rückmeldung der anderen Biker für heut Abends 

Ich könnts ja mal ins Last-Minute-Biken eintragen...

Gruß
Ralle

p.s. Uhrzeit - mein Vorschlag wäre so 18.30 Uhr als Treffpunkt unten am Parkplatz!!

p.p.s.: ich habs jetzt mal ins LMB eingetragen!


----------



## brndch (3. März 2010)

Guten Abend,

möchte jemand was bei Bike-mailorder mitbestellen?
bekomme die 100 ned alleine hin um die versandkosten zu sparen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mephato (4. März 2010)

Wär mal ne geile Idee fürn Event in unserem Shopping Center in SW xD
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/123268/
Wann denkt ihr den das die Trails wieder richtig befahrbar sind? Noch im März oder eher im Anfang April? Wie warsn die letzen Jahre?
@ bike oldi: hatte die letzen Tage keine Zeit sorry, such dir den Link am Wochenende dann raus.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2010)

Hi Andi,
letztes Jahr bin ich schon im Januar und Februar und auch im März den Kreuzbergtrail runter gefahrn . AUch die SW-Trails war da schon gut befahrbar, dieses Jahr werde ich wohl nicht vor Ende März/Anfang April Trails abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. März 2010)

dianenlust geht schon mal bis auf 10m schlamm
am schießhaus liegt jede menge holz
im lindenbrunnen fließt immer noch ein bach
das ist der stand gestern

und morgen schau ich mir den schwanberg an


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> dianenlust geht schon mal bis auf 10m schlamm
> am schießhaus liegt jede menge holz
> im lindenbrunnen fließt immer noch ein bach
> das ist der stand gestern
> ...



Da geht also gar nichts außer Waldautobahnen und am WE solls wieder schneien.


----------



## Michi83 (5. März 2010)

Grüßt euch.

Erwin, wann geht denn wieder mal was?
Würde gern mal was mit dir abfahren Richtung Drei-Eichen, Üchtelhausen.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2010)

Hi Michi,
momentan bi ich richtig im Stress und abends habe ich dann meist keine Lust mehr zum Fahren . Ich hoffe ab Ostern wirds dann wieder etwas ruhiger. Bist Du was neues abgefahren (Üchtelhausen??)


----------



## Michi83 (5. März 2010)

Erwin, weiß eben nicht genau ob es was neues ist.
Sind es zumindest noch nicht zusammengefahren.
Geht zum Schluß von Üchtelhausen Richtung Mainberg/Turm.


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Erwin, weiß eben nicht genau ob es was neues ist.
> Sind es zumindest noch nicht zusammengefahren.
> Geht zum Schluß von Üchtelhausen Richtung Mainberg/Turm.



Ja das könnte der Brennesseltrail sein  und etwas unterhalb gibts ein paar "alte" Sprügen.


----------



## Michi83 (5. März 2010)

War auf jedenfall richtig flowig. Hoffe ich find das wieder.
Werd heute wenn es klappt mal den Rentertrail und dann Richtung Schonungen fahren.

Walter, wann bist du nächste Woche erreichbar. Hab meist bis 16 Uhr Schule.


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> War auf jedenfall richtig flowig. Hoffe ich find das wieder.
> Werd heute wenn es klappt mal den Rentertrail und dann Richtung Schonungen fahren.
> 
> Walter, wann bist du nächste Woche erreichbar. Hab meist bis 16 Uhr Schule.



Das könnte auch der Dianenlusttrail sein, wenn es Richtung Peterstirn ging, ist aber laut Walter zur Zeit nicht unbedingt befahrbar (Schlamm).


----------



## brndch (6. März 2010)

Was soll den des jetz?
Da steht ma extra um 10 mal auf und dann so was!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. März 2010)

wieso hat doch gestern abend/nacht schon schnee gehabt 

also ich fahr morgen am schwanberg ca 2-2,5stunden je nachdem 
start zeit ca 13:30
falls jemand bock hat
melden


----------



## The_Ralle (6. März 2010)

@all

heute 14.45 Uhr Schweden. Treffpunkt unterer Parkplatz


----------



## Michi83 (7. März 2010)

hallo,

einer lust weng in SW-Wald zufahren?
Jetzt so gegen 11:30??

Gruß


----------



## brndch (7. März 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> einer lust weng in SW-Wald zufahren?
> Jetzt so gegen 11:30??
> ...



fahr heut nur weng RR hab kenn bock auf reifen wechseln und rad putzen


----------



## böser_wolf (7. März 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> einer lust weng in SW-Wald zufahren?
> Jetzt so gegen 11:30??
> ...




wenn ich in sw wär  würd ich mitfahrn 
werd mich aber um 12 in iphofen einfinden zur schwanbergsbefahrung


----------



## Michi83 (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

brech jetzt dann mal auf um den SW-Wald zutesten.
Erwin, hast nicht Lust. Bin gleich in OC. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (7. März 2010)

Hi Michi
11:30 geht net, muß noch was erledigen.
kann frühestens 12:30, aber auch nicht so lange, da heute voraussichtlich Fußball ist


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. März 2010)

Werde wohl nur eine kleine Dorfrunde drehen, für mehr reichts momentan nicht


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. März 2010)

Hallo 


Schade, bei so einem schönen Sonntag wollte keiner mit mir fahren. Warum weiß ich nicht,  so trete ich Heute meine Runde bei kalten 7 grad minus allein. Die Schneeverhältnisse waren Super, die Rolleigenschaften bei den 4 bis 5 cm nochmals gefallenen neu Schnee waren auch gut.
So habe ich an diesen Sonntag meine

Tageskilometer: 27,4
Fahrzeit            : 02:32
Höhenmeter     : 633

Gefahren.

Piss... Demnächst 





Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

Eberhard - schöne Bilder.

So hab meine Ausfahrt für heute beendet.
Fazit: Singlespeed und Schnee ist schön anstrengend.

Waren heute 33.5km und 2Std.45min.
OC-Rentertrail nicht fahrbar (Gibts den überhaupt noch?)
Abfahrt von den Windkrafträdern fast nicht fahrbar, Abfahrt nach Schonungen nur unterer Teil des Trails noch vorhanden.
Dianeslust ist eigentlich gut fahrbar.
Üchtelhäuser Grund fahrbar.
Üchtelhausen Richtung Turm fahrbar.
Stellenweise liegt doch tatsächlich noch gut 50 cm Schnee.

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (7. März 2010)

schwanberg war auch sehr lecker heut 
schöne mischung aus sonne schnee und schlamm


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. März 2010)

eberhard,

kränkelnter weise habe ich heute "geschwänzt"

es war mir nach meiner erkältung heute einfach zu kalt.

 mathias

evtl bis mittwoch ????   nigthrigth ????


----------



## scary.master (7. März 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> Wär mal ne geile Idee fürn Event in unserem Shopping Center in SW xD
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/123268/
> Wann denkt ihr den das die Trails wieder richtig befahrbar sind? Noch im März oder eher im Anfang April? Wie warsn die letzen Jahre?
> @ bike oldi: hatte die letzen Tage keine Zeit sorry, such dir den Link am Wochenende dann raus.
> ...



NA NA NA 

wer klaut denn da meine idee die ich seit der eröffnung von dem ECE teil da mir mir rum trage... nur schaut meine idee so aus,
parkaus hochschleichen, ganz oben rein und eifach runterbrettern und raus, je nach dem wie schnell der wachdienst is vlt noch einmal quer durch...
mitfahrer erwünscht 

@michi83:
kann sein das du mich schonmal gesehn hast ? meine stammstrecke um einfach mal so zu fahren führt mitten durch u-heim
komme selber aus gochsheim, von da sind ja sonst keine anwesend oder ?


----------



## Michi83 (8. März 2010)

Guten Morgen scary.master,

könnte schon sein das wir uns mal gesehen haben.
Was fährst du so?
Alter usw. erzähl mal mehr.

Kennst den "MiniTrail" bei Weyer?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. März 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eberhard - schöne Bilder.
> 
> ...


Hi Michi,

der "Rentnertrail" ist momentan wegen Holzfällarbeiten im vorderen Teil überhaupt und im hinteren Teil eigeschränkt befahrbar , ich hoffe die Kollgen von der Gemeinde beseitigen die gefällten Bäume bald aus dem Trail.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs

Heute schon euere Zeitung gelesen.

Piss... Demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. März 2010)

so  die umbau aktion 2010 nähert sich dem ende 
einmal 2gang


----------



## Steevens91 (11. März 2010)

Jmnd. Interesse am Sonntag in SW zu fahren? 

Gruß


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so  die umbau aktion 2010 nähert sich dem ende
> einmal 2gang



Sehr cleanes Bike!  Duomatik oder Automatik?  Ich hätte da jemand der händeringend nach einer halbwegs neuen Automatiknabe sucht! Gib mal bescheid wenn du sowas besorgen könntest!

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (12. März 2010)

@all  bock hätte ich schon bin aber leider nicht in sw am sonntag
@georg
duomatic  36loch 
da könnt ich noch was besorgen evt
automatic  kann ich mal fragen 
du meinst die mit dem fliehkraft schalter 
die gibts in 2 versionen  blau und rot 
sind ca 5kmh unterschied für den schaltpunkt  

mal nen tip http://scheunenfun.de/
der dürfte wohl alles haben ruft aber auch gut 150euro für ne überholte automatic auf 

wobei ich die duo besser find weil ich mir nicht von der nabe bestimmen lassen will wann geschaltet wird


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. März 2010)

Hi Walter was hältst du von diesen Bike`s









gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. März 2010)

Da muss ein "alter Mann" aber ganz schön treten


----------



## Steevens91 (15. März 2010)

Wo wird denn am Mittwoch gefahren?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2010)

ich fahr nach mannheim 
also nix biken


----------



## Mephato (15. März 2010)

Sers Leute, wie schauts auf den Strecken aus? Wirds langsam besser oder fährt man immer noch durch mehr Matsch/kleine Bäche als auf festem Boden?
gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich fahr nach mannheim
> also nix biken



ich fahre nach Österreich SKIFAHREN 
also nix mit biken


----------



## The_Ralle (16. März 2010)

Ich bin die Tage auch raus:

Anzug kaufen
Tanzen
DV
Filmvorführung

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. März 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ich fahre nach Österreich SKIFAHER
> also nix mit biken


 

wo gehst du hin in A?? Ich war am WE in Ischgl zum Snowboarden- war nur geil.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> wo gehst du hin in A?? Ich war am WE in Ischgl zum Snowboarden- war nur geil.
> Gruß Ernie


Hi Ernie

es geht  nach Altenmarkt - Zauchensee;

letztes Skifahren für diese Saison. Muß ehrlich sagen mir reicht der Schnee jetzt auch.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. März 2010)

Es war auch für mich der Saison-Abschluss. Jetzt wird sich wieder verstärkt aufs Biken konzentriert.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin die Tage auch raus:
> 
> Anzug kaufen
> Tanzen
> ...



Hi 
Ralle

was hast DU denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Es war auch für mich der Saison-Abschluss. Jetzt wird sich wieder verstärkt aufs Biken konzentriert.
> Gruß Ernie



Ja ich hoffe dass es mit dem Biken jetzt wieder aufwärts geht, dieses Jahr war ich noch recht wenig unterwegs.


----------



## The_Ralle (16. März 2010)

@Erwin:

das is mein wöchentliches Abendprogramm bis einschließlich Donnerstag.


----------



## brndch (16. März 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn am Mittwoch gefahren?



Ich hätt zeit
schauplatz egal


----------



## Michi83 (16. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte nur kurz mitteilen das ich umgezogen bin, wohne jetzt in Zeilitzheim.
Werde dann demnächst wieder bereit zum fahren sein, wenn alles Private geklärt ist.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wollte nur kurz mitteilen das ich umgezogen bin, wohne jetzt in Zeilitzheim.
> Werde dann demnächst wieder bereit zum fahren sein, wenn alles Private geklärt ist.
> ...


Hi Michi,

dann kannst jetzt nicht mehr den OC Rentnertrail fahren 
Also auf gehts neue Gegend neue Trails 
Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## Steevens91 (16. März 2010)

wie wärs morgen mit haßbergen?
da sin die trails wenigstens befahrbar, ohne dass man einsinkt, net wie in sw 

Gruß


----------



## brndch (19. März 2010)

fahr morgen gegen 13uhr  3h im steigerwald spazieren, wenn jemand bock hat kann er ja mit. (vorrausgesetzt es pisst ned aus eimern)

Gruß


----------



## fromanck (20. März 2010)

Sontag 13 Uhr Treffen am unteren Schweden Parkplatz
Langsame Tour..


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. März 2010)

Hi Leute 

Hier unsere Tourentaten von unsern Bike Sonntag den 21.03.10.

Tageskilometer: 31.7
Fahrzeit            : 02:28
Schnitt              : 12,8
Höhenmeter      : 639









gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. März 2010)

Hallo Biker,

anbei mal etwas anderes vom Alten Gut, 

vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust auf eine kulinarische Weinprobe mit Marcus Schmachtenberger vom Weingut Schmachtenberger in Randersacker.

Ansonsten einen guten Start in die neue Radsaison und hoffentlich bis zu unserem Bikeday am 10.10.10


Mit freundlichen Grüßen







Piss...auf weiteres

Monika Bauer

Landgasthof "Zum Alten Gut"           
Berner Str. 25
97084 Würzburg
Telefon: +49 (0)931 6677588
Telefax: +49 (0)931 6677589
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.zum-alten-gut.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (23. März 2010)

wie schauts in sw aus, sind die strecken befahrbar oder liegen da gefällte bäume usw im weg die die strecke versperren


----------



## bikepoli (23. März 2010)

Hallo bike-oldie

Heute leider nicht geklappt mit dem NIghtride - ich war im Wald und war dann echt k.o.

*Ach ja nicht vergessen:
Morgen 19:00** Uhr Pechta* --> Ausschusssitzung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> wie schauts in sw aus, sind die strecken befahrbar oder liegen da gefällte bäume usw im weg die die strecke versperren


guten morgen 

befahrbar ne net wirklich war gestern unterwegs 
immer noch viel matsch und bäume hats auch noch zum teil 
kartoffelbett lindenbrunnen usw würd ich eh lassen da machste mehr kaputt als das es spaß macht


----------



## brndch (26. März 2010)

wasn hier los alle schon im Urlaub ?


----------



## Mephato (26. März 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> wie schauts in sw aus, sind die strecken befahrbar oder liegen da gefällte bäume usw im weg die die strecke versperren



Waren heute unterwegs. Lindenbrunnenweg ist anfangs dicht und später eher nen Bach als nen Weg. Die kleine Strecke neben dran ist gut befahrbar. Dianenlust geht eigntl auch. Kartoffelfeld waren beide Strecken auch gut befahrbar, teils bissl beschädigt aber es hält sich in Grenzen. Mainberger Strecke ist auch ok.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. März 2010)

Hallo 

Hier die Bike Daten fÃ¼r diesen Sonntag 

Tageskilometer: 33.9
Fahrzeit            : 02:13
Durchschnittge.: 15,8
HÃ¶henmeter      : 546
Temperatur          7 grad mit teilweisen leiten Niederschlag.

Biketeilnehmer: Werner Rausch, Gerhard Langer, Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder.

Getreu dem Motto : âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du SauâGruÃ Eberhard


----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte über Ostern mal wieder in der alten Heimat (Bad Kissingen)  vorbeischauen und eigentlich den Ostersamstag nutzen, um mal wieder von  Bad Kissingen-Garitz aus zum Kreuzberg und zurück zu fahren.

Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen? Meine ursprünglich eingeplante  Begleitung hat mich leider hängenlassen.


----------



## bikepoli (29. März 2010)

Hallo Bike-Oldie   --> hallo Eberhard

wie schauts denn so aus - morgen Abend 19:00 Uhr könnte wir doch eine Runde fahren !

Ich werde morgen hier mal nachlesen - falls ich hier nichts finde ruf ich dich mal an 


Mit Licht natürlich!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. März 2010)

Hallo Thomas 

Mit Morgen gehtâs klar, richte mich auf jeden Fall darauf ein. Weist Training zwecks Alpencross und so, habe eventuell schon eine Rute.

Wetterochs
FÃ¼r Dienstagabend wird eine Kaltfront erwartet, die Ã¤hnlich scharf ausgeprÃ¤gt
ist wie die am vergangenen Freitag. Vor der Kaltfront ist es am Dienstag heiter
bis wolkig bei maximal 18 Grad. Am Abend jedoch kommen Schauer und Gewitter auf
mit der Gefahr von SturmbÃ¶en aus West. AnschlieÃend gibt es in der Nacht zum
Mittwoch noch zeitweise NiederschlÃ¤ge, die gegen Morgen abklingen, zuvor aber
bis ins Regnitztal in Schnee Ã¼bergehen!

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. März 2010)

Betreff   Weltnaturerbe-GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che      



 Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds,

es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie die Redakteure des FrÃ¤nkischen Tag, die Herren Flegel und Wehner, getrieben von persÃ¶nlichen Neigungen und leider unterstÃ¼tzt von den LandrÃ¤ten Handwerker und Denzler, die Diskussion um einen Nationalpark am Kochen halten. Keine Tatsache ist diesen Herren gesichert genug, als dass sie sie nicht doch noch in Frage stellen wÃ¼rden. 

Der Herr Flegel verbreitet in seinen Artikeln die Meinung, ein Nationalpark sei ein finanzieller Segen und untermauert das mit einseitigen Argumenten. Auch Halbwahrheiten sind LÃ¼gen! Er  Ã¼bersieht bei seinen Argumenten vÃ¶llig, dass Subventionen kein erwirtschaftetes sondern nur umverteiltes VolksvermÃ¶gen sind. Bei seiner Logik ist es klar, dass ihm der sichere Verlust von wirtschaftlichen Profiten durch den Wegfall der Holznutzung, keine ErwÃ¤hnung wert ist. AuÃerdem ignoriert er vÃ¶llig die Tatsache, dass in den Nationalparkregionen die Ã¤rmsten Kommunen zu finden sind und die geringsten Einkommen erzielt werden. Bei so viel Einseitigkeit in seiner Berichterstattung weiÃ man nicht mehr, wo man mit der Klarstellung anfangen soll.

Die KrÃ¶nung war allerdings die Behauptung des Herrn Flegel, es wÃ¤re von den Diskussionsparteien bislang Ã¼bersehen worden, dass ein Weltnaturerbe auch beim derzeitigen Schutzstatus im Steigerwald beantragt werden kÃ¶nne. "Unser Steigerwald" hat dies schon ganz am Anfang der Diskussion (vor 2 Jahren) geprÃ¼ft und am Ergebnis hat sich nichts geÃ¤ndert: den Weltnaturerbetitel bekommen wir nur mit einem Status der auf groÃer FlÃ¤che eine Holznutzung ausschlieÃt und weitere Restriktionen beinhaltet. Dazu gehÃ¶rt u.a. auch, dass eine "Verwaltung die Schutzbestimmungen Ã¼berwacht". Das bedeutet das selbe wie in einem Nationalpark: keine Holznutzung und Verlust der Selbstbestimmung durch restriktive Vorschriften, die von einer eigens eingesetzten Verwaltung Ã¼berwacht werden. Beides wollen wir nicht!!! 

Das sollten die Herren LandrÃ¤te Handwerker und Denzler und Redakteure Wehner und Flegel endlich mal zur Kenntnis nehmen und sich von der Einbildung verabschieden, sie kÃ¶nnten mit Halbwahrheiten und GerÃ¼chten die BevÃ¶lkerung einer ganzen Region Ã¼ber den Tisch ziehen.Sie sind es, die eine fruchtbare Diskussion aller Beteiligter Ã¼ber die Weiterentwicklung der Region Steigerwald unnÃ¶tig behindern. 

Siggi StÃ¤ndecke, SchriftfÃ¼hrer 

Es geht auch anders; hier ein objektiver Bericht aus der Main-Post:

Weltnaturerbe ohne restriktiven Schutz ist nicht mÃ¶glich
In diesem Punkt sind sich BefÃ¼rworter und Gegner des Nationalparks einig â Bund Naturschutz hÃ¤lt an seiner Position fest 

Die momentan diskutierte MÃ¶glichkeit, den nÃ¶rdlichen Steigerwald mit seinen einzigartigen BuchenbestÃ¤nden zum Weltnaturerbe werden zu lassen, ohne ihn aber dabei als Nationalpark oder BiosphÃ¤renreservat auszuweisen, wird von Skeptikern als wenig realistisch eingeschÃ¤tzt.

Wie sein Michelauer Kollege Siegfried StÃ¤ndecke sieht auch das Rauhenebracher Ortsoberhaupt Oskar Ebert in dem jÃ¼ngsten VorstoÃ der LandrÃ¤te GÃ¼nther Denzler (Bamberg) und Rudolf Handwerker (HaÃberge) eine Mogelpackung. Ebert ist gleichzeitig 2. Vorsitzender des Vereins âUnser Steigerwaldâ, der sich vehement gegen einen Nationalpark einsetzt.

Dass die 11 000 Hektar im nÃ¶rdlichen Steigerwald fÃ¼r das Weltnaturerbe unter starken Schutz gestellt werden mÃ¼ssten, auch wenn die FlÃ¤che nicht unter dem Namen Nationalpark firmieren sollte, ist fÃ¼r Ebert klar. Ebert fÃ¼hlt sich von den LandrÃ¤ten Denzler und Handwerker abermals Ã¼berrumpelt. Wieder, wie schon zu Beginn der Diskussion vor etwa drei Jahren, haben die Betroffenen im Steigerwald nichts Ã¼ber die neue Facette in der Nationalpark-Diskussion auf direktem Weg, sondern Ã¼ber die Presse erfahren, Ã¤rgert sich der BÃ¼rgermeister.

Landrat Rudolf Handwerker brachte am Donnerstag einen neuen Aspekt in die Diskussion. Dabei geht es um die Verwaltung in einem potenziellen Schutzgebiet. Zu Ã¼berlegen wÃ¤re, ob hier Ã¼berhaupt ein eigenes Verwaltungsgebilde wie im Nationalpark oder im BiosphÃ¤renreservat nÃ¶tig ist oder ob nicht der Staat dort eine eigene Verwaltung einrichten kÃ¶nnte, ohne dass das Gebiet Nationalpark oder Reservat wird. Es gelte nun zu analysieren, ob der Weg gangbar wÃ¤re. Eine derartige Untersuchung laufe allerdings zurzeit im Umweltministerium nicht, hat Handwerker aus MÃ¼nchen erfahren. Dort sei die Fragestellung noch gar nicht bekannt.

Dazu BÃ¼rgermeister Oskar Ebert: In den Bestimmungen der UNESCO heiÃe es eindeutig, dass fÃ¼r groÃe Schutzgebiete eine eigene Verwaltung nÃ¶tig sei. Ebert sieht bei der Entscheidung Ã¼ber ein Weltnaturerbe die Felle fÃ¼r die Region noch mehr davonschwimmen, denn hier hÃ¤tte selbst der Freistaat Bayern â anders als beim Nationalpark â nichts mehr zu sagen.

FÃ¼r âblauÃ¤ugigâ hÃ¤lt der Rauhenebracher die Denkweise von Denzler und Handwerker. âEs wird doch niemand glauben, dass man ein Weltnaturnaturerbe einfach anmeldet und schon hat man es â ohne weitere Bedingungen.â

Wie es scheint, hat sich durch den Weltnaturerbe-VorstoÃ der LandrÃ¤te am Grundkonflikt nichts verÃ¤ndert. Denn auch der Bund Naturschutz (BN) und der Freundeskreis Nationalpark Steigerwald halten unverÃ¤ndert an ihrer Forderung nach einem Nationalpark Steigerwald fest. âWir unterstÃ¼tzen eine Meldung des Nordsteigerwaldes als Weltnaturerbe und sehen fÃ¼r eine erfolgreiche Bewerbung in einem Nationalpark die beste Voraussetzungâ, so Hubert Weiger, Vorsitzender des BN.

Obwohl sie aus ganz anderen Richtungen kommen, Ã¼berschneidet sich Weigers Ansicht in einem Punkt mit der von Oskar Ebert. Weiger: âEin Weltnaturerbe zum Nulltarif beziehungsweise ohne deutlich besseren Schutz der BuchenwÃ¤lder im Steigerwald wird es nicht geben.â UnerlÃ¤sslich fÃ¼r Weiger ist fÃ¼r ein Schutzgebiet Steigerwald auch eine eigene Verwaltung. Alle anderen bereits fÃ¼r das Weltnaturerbe nominieren deutschen BuchenwÃ¤lder liegen in GroÃschutzgebieten ohne Nutzung, in Nationalparken oder einer ungenutzten Kernzone eines BiosphÃ¤renreservats.

Die CSU im Landkreis Bamberg wird die Idee Nationalpark Steigerwald nicht weiter verfolgen. Wie der CSU-Kreisvorsitzender, MdB Thomas Silberhorn, erlÃ¤utert, sehe man dafÃ¼r keine Realisierungschance. Darauf hat sich laut Pressemitteilung der CSU-Kreisvorstand, dem sowohl BefÃ¼rworter wie Gegner eines Nationalparks angehÃ¶ren, einvernehmlich verstÃ¤ndigt.

Die Bamberger Land-CSU will stattdessen ein neues Zukunftskonzept fÃ¼r den Steigerwald erarbeiten. Das soll gemeinsam mit den BÃ¼rgern vor Ort geschehen. âDie heftig gefÃ¼hrte Debatte um einen Nationalpark hat gezeigt, dass sich die BevÃ¶lkerung mit den Perspektiven ihrer Heimat intensiv auseinandersetztâ, sagte Silberhorn.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2010)

so der winterpokal is rum 

und wir sind 223 geworden   das passt würd ich sagen 

was is mit den anderen 30 oder wie 
ne ich les grad 95ter  nene ich hätte gedacht die engen sachen bringen mehr


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so der winterpokal is rum
> 
> und wir sind 223 geworden   das passt würd ich sagen
> 
> ...



Super dafür dass ich fast nicht gefahren bin 

@Walter wie sieht mit den bestellten Sachen aus?


----------



## brndch (30. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so der winterpokal is rum
> 
> und wir sind 223 geworden   das passt würd ich sagen
> 
> ...


was mich angeht ich bin über den Winter zum schön wetterfahrer mutiert!
Ohne sonne mag der innere motor ned anspringen-


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2010)

ganz gut erwin 
so wies imo ausschaut machen wir den sa nach ostern
so ne saisonstart ausfahrt evt mit grillen 
und übergabe der heißen ware

genaues folgt noch 

so den ersten überschlag des jahres hab ich hinter mir 
zwei speichen ab  
vr krumm 
ego/knie/gesicht angekratzt 
tja der liebe schwanberg


----------



## brndch (30. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so den ersten überschlag des jahres hab ich hinter mir
> zwei speichen ab
> vr krumm
> ego/knie/gesicht angekratzt
> tja der liebe schwanberg



mich hats letzte woche a zerlegt nur leider hab ich den schaden abbekommen und ned des rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (30. März 2010)

Was macht ihr den immer?


----------



## Bymike (31. März 2010)

einen schlimmeren Sturz gabs bis jetzt noch nicht mit dem neuen Bike.
Die Knie sind das erste mal von den Platform-Klickie-Kombipedalen aufgeschlagen und die Federgabel ist im Eimer.

1,5 Monate hat sie gehalten... 
Wenn mir das am Gardasee passiert, dreh ich sprichwörtlich am Rad...


----------



## The_Ralle (31. März 2010)

Termin vormerken:

*Haßbergritt, Samstag, 08.05.2010*

auf gehts - anmelden 

http://www.tria-hofheim.de/Haßbergritt.htm

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ganz gut erwin
> so wies imo ausschaut machen wir den sa nach ostern
> so ne saisonstart ausfahrt evt mit grillen
> und übergabe der heißen ware
> ...



Hi Walter,
und wo sind die Bilder vom Sturz 

Wegen Samstag nach Ostern, da gehts bei mir leider nicht, private Feier am späten Nachmittag.


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Termin vormerken:
> 
> *Haßbergritt, Samstag, 08.05.2010*
> 
> ...



Hi Ralle,

das  	HAGA - MTB Team ist ja stark vertreten 
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs schaffe bin in dieser Woche in Oberhaching zum Trainerlehrgang. Möglicherweise komme ich nur zum Anfeuern


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. April 2010)

Hi Leute 


Habt ihr Heute schon euere Zeitung gelesen. Was sagt ihr zu solch einem Objekt, das in Sand auf dem Spitzhügel entstehen soll.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> Habt ihr Heute schon euere Zeitung gelesen. Was sagt ihr zu solch einem Objekt, das in Sand auf dem Spitzhügel entstehen soll.
> ...



Hi Hi 
ich habe heute auch schon die Zeitungen nach den "Ente" durchgeschaut  den das heutige Datum lautet 01.04.2010 !!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs 

Tragisches Ende einer Nachttour, mitten im Wald muten wir bei Gewitter einige Kilometer ur Straße Laufen. Zum Schluss  kam auch noch ein Gewitter dazu.

Tageskilometer. 23
Fahrzeit             : 01:36
Höhenmeter      : 444
Temperaturen   : 16 grad


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. April 2010)

Hallo Biker 

Das kann doch nicht war sein, jetzt Siedeln sich auch schon Wölfe in unsere Gegend an.
Wie sollen wir Biker uns da Schützen, hat da einer vielleicht eine Ide.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (2. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Biker,

wer fährt heute wo?
Hat einer Lust eine langsame Runde mit mir zu drehen.
Ort noch offen, Zeit so gegen 12:00 Uhr?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. April 2010)

moin ich werd fahrn aber erst so gegen 14uhr 
muß erst mal diverse speichen wechseln und achter grad machen 

ach ja gestern gabs noch ein angebot von sportsnut 
weil die lenker ja immer breiter werden
hat spank was neues


----------



## scary.master (2. April 2010)

april april... wobei der lenker ja wcht geil ausschaut


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. April 2010)

Hallo 

Hier die Daten zur Tour am Ostersonntag Biketeilnehmer: Werner Rausch, Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder. Tageskilometer: 33.7 Fahrzeit : 02:26 Höhenmeter : 743 Durchschnittge.: 14.8 Zur Tour sie ging über den Steinbruchtrail zur Hochstr nach Tretzendorf über den Dachsbau in die Kammerst. und zuletzt auf die Höhe von Ebersberg Richtung Motocross nach Sand. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. April 2010)

Hi Leute 
war heute wieder mal unterwegs 
Buchertrails Postbotenweg gut befahrbar und Josefweg  ist im mittleren Teil nicht so toll.


----------



## Michi83 (7. April 2010)

Hi Erwin,

schön das du wieder mal fährst.
Hast mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour mit mir?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. April 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> 
> schön das du wieder mal fährst.
> Hast mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour mit mir?
> ...



Hi Michi,

diese Woche geht nichts mehr, am Wochenende ist Familienfeier und Fußball.
Mal schauen was das Wetter nächste Woche macht. 
Hab mich allerdings heute ganz schön quällen müssen bis ich in Buch oben war  . Zur Zeit hab ich absolute keine Kondition

Hast Du schon neue Trails in deiner neuen Heimat gefunden


----------



## Michi83 (7. April 2010)

Hi,

ja einen Trail hab ich gefunden.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. April 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja einen Trail hab ich gefunden.
> 
> ...



Den mußt Du mir dann mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen, allerdings brauche ich erst einmal mehr Kondition und Kraft und auch noch einen Fahrradträger.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ab nächste Woche einmal in der Woche fahren kann.


----------



## brndch (7. April 2010)

wahnsinn der thread lebt ja noch; 
Wollt scho paar kerzen aufstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (7. April 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> wahnsinn der thread lebt ja noch;
> Wollt scho paar kerzen aufstellen.



Aber klar lebt der Thread noch, aber die meisten lesen nur noch, denen gehts wie mir fast keine Zeit mehr. Im Job geht die Post ab und dann spiele ich wieder Fußball, demnächst bin ich wieder Trainer d. h. im bin gerade am Planen der Vorbereitung.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. April 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> wahnsinn der thread lebt ja noch;
> Wollt scho paar kerzen aufstellen.


jep 

wie schauts aus heut 
18uhr sw wald 
kurze runde 
ca 1,5stunden 
ohne licht 
spassstrecke


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep
> 
> wie schauts aus heut
> 18uhr sw wald
> ...



Muß heute zum Zahnarzt; Vorbereitung für eine Krone, danach habe ich mit Sicherheit keine "Lust" mehr auf fahren


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. April 2010)

Hallo 

Erwin was hälst du von diesem Spruch.











gruß Eberhard


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. April 2010)

Hallo ich hab mal was leckeres für euch 

Giant Trance Carbon


----------



## brndch (11. April 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab mal was leckeres für euch
> 
> Giant Trance Carbon



Schaut sehr leicht und sehr teuer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (11. April 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Schaut sehr leicht und sehr teuer aus.



Ja das Rad ist für ein Fully schon angenehm leicht.

9,5Kg


----------



## Eltmenner (11. April 2010)

Hi,

war Freitag mal in Wülflingen Wässernachla, oder wie das heisst,  unterwegs und teils erschrocken.
Der eine Trail wo letztes Jahr die Bäume im weg lagen, den gibts jetzt  nimmer, und auch keine Bäume mehr. Die haben das eine Stück total  abgeholzt.
Die spinnen die Römer!
Finde ich echt schade wie der Wald und die schönen Trails und Wanderwege einfach so zerstört werden.

Gruß

P.S: Schönes Radl Thilo! Ist aber ned für Dich, oder?

Edith: Dachte ich mir doch, als eingefleischter Hardtailer.


----------



## Steevens91 (11. April 2010)

Dein Rad, Thilo?
oder für jmnd. aufgebaut?


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. April 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Dein Rad, Thilo?
> oder für jmnd. aufgebaut?



Ich fahr doch keine Fullys 

Nein ist für einen Kunden gewesen.

Als der das Rad zum ersten mal fertig gesehen hat war er hin und wech.


----------



## brndch (11. April 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich fahr doch keine Fullys
> 
> Nein ist für einen Kunden gewesen.
> 
> Als der das Rad zum ersten mal fertig gesehen hat war er hin und wech.



stell doch dein rad ach mit in die gallerie


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. April 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> stell doch dein rad ach mit in die gallerie



Ich muss noch zwei Schrauben tauschen und einen Bremssatteladapter

Dann ist es fertig fürs erste.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. April 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Erwin was hälst du von diesem Spruch.
> ...
> ...


Hi Eberhard
nicht schlecht.

Man ist das wieder ein sch.... Wetter , wollte diese Woche ein paar Trails abfahren, aber bei diesem Wetter mag ich nicht.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (14. April 2010)

Hallo,

wir fahren heute wieder einmal................


Gemütliche Tour  am Kronberg - Ebersberg

Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr beim BIKE-OLDIE

Sand - Finkenweg 5

Gruß Mathias


----------



## The_Ralle (14. April 2010)

Sorry ich bin raus.
Heute bissle Hochzeitseinladungen ausfahren und morgen Abend Generalprobe fürs große Konzert am Sonntag in der Kirche in Knetzgau

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## bikepoli (14. April 2010)

Hallo Leute - ich bin auch mal wieder da!

Heute abend ist ein guter Abend zum radeln - also ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (15. April 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Heute bissle Hochzeitseinladungen ausfahren


Hi Ralle,

kann ich daraus schließen dass Du heiratest? Gut überlegt?
Danach sollen sich die Frauen ja um 180° drehen.
Mein Arbeitskollege fragt sich seit Jahren wer die Frau in seiner Wohnung ist. Denn die, so wie sie jetzt ist, hat er nicht geheiratet.
Und noch schlimmer solls werden wenn sie Kinder bekommen haben. Dann ists total vorbei. 
Ich selbst kann nicht mitreden, ich nehme die Warnungen an.

Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und viel Glück!

Gruß Ralf

P.S. Und jetzt zum eigentlichen Beitrag.
Morgen soll die Sonne zurück kommen, dann aufs Bike und treten was die Beinchen her geben.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. April 2010)

Einladung zur Jahresversammlung des Vereins Unser Steigerwald 
am 7. Mai 2010 um 19.30 Uhr
im Gasthaus Michel in Untersteinbach, Gemeinde Rauhenebrach

Tagesordnung:

Begrüßung                        3. Vors. Thaler
Rechenschaftsbericht                 1. Vors. Eck
Jahresrückblick                     2. Vors. Ebert
Kassenbericht                    Kassier  Ruß
Bericht der Kassenprüfer    
Satzungsänderung        
Referat Der Steigerwald                Prof. Dr. Müller
Grußworte                         
Sonstiges


Verehrte Vereinsmitglieder,
die Diskussion im Steigerwald geht heftig weiter.
Nach wie vor fordern die Umweltverbände einen Nationalpark im Steigerwald. Einige politische Parteien haben sich mittlerweile klar für diese Richtung ausgesprochen und sich damit eindeutig gegen die Interessen der Menschen im Steigerwald gestellt.
Mit den Stimmen der CSU, der FDP und der Freien Wähler wurde im letzten Jahr der Antrag Grünen auf Durchführung einer Machbarkeitsstudie  zurück gewiesen, gleichzeitig aber beschlossen, Untersuchungen über die ökologische und ökonomische Weiterentwicklung des Steigerwaldes in Auftrag gegeben. Mit den Ergebnissen dieser Untersuchungen ist in den nächsten Wochen zu rechnen. 
Wir im Verein haben im letzten Jahr eine gute Arbeit geleistet. In vielen Versammlungen haben wir mit den Menschen in der Region diskutiert und haben die Argumente der Befürworter eines Nationalparks im Steigerwald widerlegt. 
Viele unserer Mitglieder haben uns dabei mit großem Einsatz unterstützt. Viele neue Mitglieder konnten dabei gewonnen werden. 
Bitte überlegen Sie auch die Möglichkeit einer Familienmitgliedschaft. Für nur 6.- / können alle Mitglieder einer Familie, die im gleichen Haus wohnen Mitglieder des Vereins werden.  

Gerhard Eck            Oskar Ebert            Heinrich Thaler
1. Vorsitzender         2. Vorsitzender        3. Vorsitzender

Termin: Sternwanderung des Vereins am 16. Mai 2010 von verschiedenen Ausgangspunkten mit Kundgebung am Zabelstein.


----------



## The_Ralle (16. April 2010)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Heute 14.00 Uhr Trainingsausfahrt MTB Team HAGA & Friends
Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr unterer Schwedenschanzenparkplatz mit anschließender Einkehr (ca. 17.30 / 18.00 Uhr) beim Gasthaus Kirchner in Eichelsdorf.


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2010)

hey guten morgen 

also morgen um 12 tour in sw 
mit grillen ab 13uhr bei den triebtretern
wie immer für lau 
spenden für die bike-unit werden aber angenommen 


wer bock hat melden 
hab da auch was neues zum fahren für euch 


MALOJA IST AUCH DA (FAST ALLES)


----------



## The_Ralle (16. April 2010)

@ Walter
zum Ausritt schaff ich´s sicher nicht - aber evtl. Nachmittag mal nen Sprung vorbeischaun werd ich mir mal offen halten 


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2010)

ralle das is traurig wie kannst du jetzt schon im hochzeitstress sein nene
ralles loch is auch dabei 

wer von euch kommt morgen???

und für die dies nicht mehr wissen das ding mit den 2 rädern und stollenprofil 
ist das bergfahrrad

ps das ding ohne motor


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ralle das is traurig wie kannst du jetzt schon im hochzeitstress sein nene
> ralles loch is auch dabei
> 
> wer von euch kommt morgen???
> ...



Wi Walter,
zum grillen komm ich vorbei, zum fahren klappts leider net.


----------



## scary.master (16. April 2010)

also ich denck ich werd mal vorbeikommen morgen aber leider nur zum grillen fahren darf ich ja nich :/


----------



## brndch (16. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ralle das is traurig wie kannst du jetzt schon im hochzeitstress sein nene
> ralles loch is auch dabei
> 
> wer von euch kommt morgen???
> ...



Würde sehr gerne kann nur leider ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (16. April 2010)

Hi,

ich hab heute leider meinen Foto (Sony Cybershot, blau-schwarz) im Wald verloren. Er ist in einer schwarzen Tagoss Tasche. Muss irgendwo zwischen Üchtelhausen-Dianenlusttrail passiert sein 

Wenn jemand was findet bei mir melden 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. April 2010)

Hi Leute
so mein Projekt Supershuttle meets Kuga ist fast fertig 



 

 

es fehlt nur nach das Nummernschild.
So das Triebtreter angrillen war wieder super


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. April 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> so mein Projekt Supershuttle meets Kuga ist fast fertig
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus, Erwin 
Du sollst aber doch selbst treten und dein Rad nicht mit dem Auto durch die Gegend fahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. April 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, Erwin
> Du sollst aber doch selbst treten und dein Rad nicht mit dem Auto durch die Gegend fahren



Wenn ich Zeit habe mach ich das sogar , war gestern in Buch und am Fuchsweg unterwegs war ne super Tour von 2,5 Stunden. Da hab ich gemerkt das ich überhaupt keine Kondition und Ausdauer gescheige denn Kraft mehr habe.


----------



## Bymike (19. April 2010)

Nachdem ich am Wochenende mal wieder eine kleine Schlammschlacht aufm Schlangenweg gemacht hab: 

Sobald die ganzen Bäume weg sind, sagt doch bitte mal bescheid. 
Das war vielleicht eine Heberei 

Geil ist's dort trotzdem immer wieder 


Seid ihr im Moment eigentlich noch eher auf Waldwegen unterwegs oder nehmt ihr auch die schlammigen Waldstücke mit?


----------



## brndch (20. April 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Nachdem ich am Wochenende mal wieder eine kleine Schlammschlacht aufm Schlangenweg gemacht hab:
> 
> Sobald die ganzen Bäume weg sind, sagt doch bitte mal bescheid.
> Das war vielleicht eine Heberei
> ...



Naja der Schlangenweg is a im Hochsommer ne schlammschlacht.Bin des Teil noch ned oft trocken gefahren.
Haste´n Ebersberg wenigstens noch mitgenommen?
Am Sonntag werd ich wohl auch ma wieder ne ausgedehnte Runde drehen.

http://www.scrschnaittach.de/t3/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (20. April 2010)

Klar, den Ebersberg nehm ich jedes mal mit. Der Trail ist ja zum Glück (bis auf das Laub) meist super befahrbar 
Hermannsberg-Ebersberg-Schlangenweg fahr ich meistens ab, leider kenn ich mich beim Rest des Steigerwaldes noch gar nicht aus, muss einfach mal mit euch auf Tour.

Ja, den Schlangenweg bin ich letztes Jahr genau ein einziges mal im relativ "trockenen" Zustand gefahren. Spaß machts trotzdem immer wieder.


----------



## brndch (21. April 2010)

sers,
hat eigendlich irrgendjemand vor des Hasenrennen in Hofheim zu fahren?


----------



## The_Ralle (21. April 2010)

jep - ich hab mich schon über die Firma mit anmelden lassen.
wird bestimmt net sooo schlecht - sofern es relativ trocken bleibt


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. April 2010)

*So, Männers der gepflegten Trailrunde *


Heute ist es mal wieder so weit, es wird an und um die Schwedenschanze bei Eichelsdorf eine schöne Trailrunde geben.

Treffpunk ist um 17.30 Uhr am Schwedenschanzenparkplatz.
Für diejenigen, die um 17.30 Uhr noch nicht können, ist auch ein späterer Treffpunkt möglich.

Wer kann, möge sich bitte im LMB eintragen.

Als Guides fungieren die beiden Stefan's


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. April 2010)

Zwei Veranstaltungen für Wanderfreunde:
am 1. Mai 2010, wird die Wandersaison am Steigerwald-Panorama-Weg  am Zabelstein eröffnet.

und

am So., 16. Mai 2010, wiederholen wir die Sternwanderung vom vergangenen Jahr:

von den Treffpunkten Hundelshausen, Eschenau, Falkenstein, Wohnau oder Parkplatz am Zabelstein, finden wir uns um 14 Uhr ein. Von dort wandern wir zum Zabelstein.

Um 15.30 h haben wir dort eine Kundgebung geplant.

Für Bewirtung ist gesorgt.

Der Aussichtsturm wurde - nach erfolgreicher Sicherheitsprüfung - wieder geöffnet.

Auch der Steigerwald-Club Gerolzhofen lädt herzlich zu den Veranstaltungen ein.



Die Jahreshauptversammlung von Unser Steigerwald e.V.  findet am 

Freitag, 7. Mai 2010, um 19.30 Uhr, 

im Gasthaus Michel, Untersteinbach, statt.


----------



## brndch (24. April 2010)

Guten abend,

Wenn morgen jemand bei dem Wetter langeweile haben sollte.
Treff mich morgen mit en Ralf (Eltmann) um 13°° uhr in Oberschwabbach am Schloß zu einer moderaten ausfahrt ( ca. 3h).

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
hab heute wieder mal eine schöne Runde gedreht
Leider war die Kreuzbergabfahrt (Schonungen) wegen Holzarbeiten im oberen Teil fast nicht befahrbar. Dafür war aber die Dianenlustabfahr inklusive Turmabfahrt ein Traum. Am Turm habe ich einen MTBler mit einem Litevile getroffen , wieder ein neuer in der Schweinfurter Runde, der Kollege war neu hier und ist die Turmabfahrt nach oben gefahren. Mal schauen ob er das Forum findet er hat sich zumindest notiert
So jetzt gibt ein kühles Erdinger alkoholfrei 
Morgen habe ich dann Sportheimdienst, da ist dann  nix mit fahren


----------



## The_Ralle (29. April 2010)

Wie is die allgemeine Stimmung - am 08. Mai in Hofheim aufm Marktplatz wird man sich hoffentlich wieder mal sehen 
einige haben sich ja schon angekündigt 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Wie is die allgemeine Stimmung - am 08. Mai in Hofheim aufm Marktplatz wird man sich hoffentlich wieder mal sehen
> einige haben sich ja schon angekündigt
> 
> Gruß
> Ralle



Ich werde als Zuschauer anwesend sein, leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren da ich erst am Freitag Abend aus Oberhaching (Trainerlehrgang) zurückkomme.


----------



## bikepoli (4. Mai 2010)

hallo Leute  

hier geht ja gar nichts mehr - sind schon alle im Urlaub oder traut sich bei dem kalten Maiwetter keiner mehr aufs Rad???


@ bikeoldie

wie siehts denn mit der Digitalkamera aus  - hat die Meute an Naturschützer etwas gefunden??

Morgen abend - das  biken  muss ich absagen - habe einen anderen Termin -

evtl wäre für mich der Donnerstag möglich!!
Aber dann erst um 19:00 Uhr

Melde dich doch einfach noch mal!


Also morgen bin ich definitiv nicht dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (4. Mai 2010)

ka was zur zeit los ist, war gestern bei den triebtretern da war keiner da ? bin dann allein ne runde gefahren

wo soll´s den am donnerstag hingehen ? würde evtl. auch mitfahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Mai 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> ka was zur zeit los ist, war gestern bei den triebtretern da war keiner da ? bin dann allein ne runde gefahren
> 
> wo soll´s den am donnerstag hingehen ? würde evtl. auch mitfahren



am Montag ging bei den Triebtretern nicht weil Joscha keine Zeit und der Walter im Krankenhaus liegt.

Ich bin dann auch für ein paar Tage weg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Thomas müsste erst mal meine Schaltung durchschauen, du weist ja die springt wie sie will. So wie es für Morgen Donnerstag ausschaut, ist Regen gemeldet. 

Schecke auf jedem fall die Nächsten Tage die Übernachtungen für die zwei Tages tour ab.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. Mai 2010)

@all,
@steigerwaldbiker,

endlich wieder mal pfützen und ich habe keine zeit

wegen schulveranstaltung

sonntag ist muttertag, da weiß ich noch nicht ob ich fahre.

den da möchte ich meine mutter   verwöhnen.

gruß mathias

aber freitag abend wäre ein guter tag ???  wie schauits bei euch aus???


----------



## bikepoli (6. Mai 2010)

hallo mathias und eberhard

wie ist das zu verstehen - fährt von euch heute abend keiner ????

Wohl auch noch wegen dem bisschen Regen - der möglicherweise fällt ??

Also ich werds doch mal versuchen - ansonsten könnte ich auch morgen am Freitag bei mathias mitfahren !


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2010)

*so ich bin wieder aus dem krankenhaus 
werd aber noch eine ganze weile aufs biken verzichten 
und erstmal wieder  fit werden 
danke für die guten besserungs wünsche
ich bin jetzt wieder zu erreichen falls jemand was braucht


ps am we is die ehb messe in schwäbisch gemünd   sehr interesannt für denn nicht mainstream bikebau    
*


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. Mai 2010)

hallo walter,

ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung, damit du bald wieder auf's Bike kommst.

Paß aber auf nicht daß Du dem EXTREAMCOUCHING verfällst.

Gute Besserung !!!

mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Walter 

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung. Bin zurzeit in Schweinfurt Tätig. Frage? Kann ich mal bei dir vorbei Schauen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Mai 2010)

moin  heut is schlecht einige termine
wenn du was ausm laden brauchst 
bitte den joscha anrufen 
für den laden bin ich net fit genug 

gruß walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (20. Mai 2010)

*Sonntag = Bikepark-Ausflug*


----------



## Mephato (20. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung Walter. Wirst hoffentlich schnell wieder fit.
@ Ralle klingt doch gut =) wohin gehts genau?

Gruß Andi


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Mai 2010)

Destination?! - Müssen wir erst noch die Tage genau absprechen...
Momentaner Favorit wäre Geisskopf...
aber schau mer halt mal, na!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Bymike (23. Mai 2010)

So, kurzer Zwischenstopp in München und jetzt geht's weiter zum Lago!


----------



## The_Ralle (25. Mai 2010)

Jawolll - mein Neid sei Dir sicher 
Viel Spaß!!!

p.s. Tagestrip zum Geisskopf war auch sehr sehr erfolgreich!


----------



## The_Ralle (25. Mai 2010)

Sodala - die ersten Pic´s sind hochgeladen.
Wie gesagt - sind recht nette Sachen dabei 
Album nennt sich "Geisskopf Mai 2010"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. Mai 2010)

so mal was von der ehbe[ame="http://vimeo.com/11962351"] http://vimeo.com/11962351[/ame]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lecadre/sets/72157623992818179/
so mal bilder von mir vorher


nacher 

  tja so is das leben


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi Walter,
schön wieder von DIr zu hören
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung damit wir bald mal wieder ein Runde drehen können


----------



## Steevens91 (28. Mai 2010)

gute besserung walther, hab mir in bischofsmais den mittelhandknochen 2x gebrochen


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Mai 2010)

Respekt der Herr!
Hast die Pfote jetzt gegipst, geschient oder sonst was oder garnix?
Hast meine SMS bekommen? Rückmeldung hab ich auf jedenfall net gekriegt


----------



## brndch (28. Mai 2010)

Was macht ihr denn immer??
Dann habts ja jetzt weng zeit zum nachdenken.
Und trinken kann ma ja a mit links.
Gruß
Ich hatte mir meine Auszeit bereits Ostern gegönnt;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Mai 2010)

alter nachmacher gutebesserung


----------



## Steevens91 (28. Mai 2010)

ja sms hab ich bekommen  kann aber schlecht schreibrén  kohle kriegst du bei gelegenheit.
bin eingeschient für 4-5 wochen.

danke, dir auch walther 
jetz kann ich mir in ruhe überlegen, was fürn bike ich dir demnächst abnehm


----------



## Mephato (28. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung Walter und auch den anderen Verletzen  Wird hoffentlich schnell wieder.


----------



## nightrider91 (31. Mai 2010)

Man muss Verletzungen positiv sehen
Zum Beispiel hab ich es jetzt geschafft durch das plus an Zeit dass ich jetzt zu Hause verbringen darf diesen Thread hier zu finden. Und ich habs geschafft ausgemustert zu werden.
Ansonsten ist es aber eher nicht so toll.
An dieser Stelle auch noch mal von mir gute Besserung an Walter und all die anderen Invaliden, werdet bald wieder fit.


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Mai 2010)

echt lorenz  ausgemustert
war'/bin ich auch 


so die damen ab mi bin ich 4wochen in kg auf reha 
falls einer in der nähe is kann er sich gerne melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrider91 (31. Mai 2010)

ja mit Kreuzbandriss ist man zur Zeit raus. Aber ich hätt auch gern drauf verzichtet vora allem weil ich sowiso plan ein Fsj zu machen. Musst jetzt schon 6 Wochen aufs Radfahren verzichten zum Glück bin ich ab Morgen warscheinlich die Krücken wieder los.


----------



## brndch (1. Juni 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> echt lorenz  ausgemustert
> war'/bin ich auch



Mich wollten se auch ned haben.
Bin nie gemustert worden.
Und ich kenn auch keinen in meinem Jahrgang der dort war:

@Walter: in welche reha bude ham se dich den gesteckt?

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (1. Juni 2010)

puh,hoffentlich darf ich noch als halb-krüppel zur musterung, oder ich mach halt die schiene für die paar stunden wieder hin


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Juni 2010)

bavaria klink in kg 
ich denk mal ich bin der jüngste da


----------



## brndch (1. Juni 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bavaria klink in kg
> ich denk mal ich bin der jüngste da



da war ich a!
bin ab do aber erst ma in N!


----------



## Steevens91 (2. Juni 2010)

was hastn du dort getrieben,christian?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Juni 2010)

walter,
 @all,

na walter, daß hat ja nicht so lustig ausgesehen.

weiterhin eine gute besserung, auch an alle anderen die besten grüße.

erhole dich dich gut auf der reha, und laß die mädels......


also biker, a bisserl aufgepaßt - dann paßt des scho.

servus

mathias


----------



## bikepoli (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute hier im thread

Erst mal allen Kranken , Verletzten und sonst vom Schicksal geprügelten Jungs und Mädels alles alles Gute und eine baldige Genesung.

_*@ all - die morgen früh noch ein offenes Zeitfenster haben ...*_

... wir, d.h. die Steigerwaldbiker werden morgen früh eine kleine Runde drehen.

Treffpunkt wie immer bei unserm bike-oldie --> Eberhard 

Zeit: 03.06.2010 um 09:00 Uhr 

-->  eine kleine Tour durch den Steigerwald - bis gegen Mittag


----------



## scary.master (3. Juni 2010)

fährt heut noch jemand ne runde in sw ?
am besten jemand der sich auskennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
da staunt Ihr was?
Ja - mich gibt es auch noch 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen wo ich mich in der letzten Zeit rumgetrieben habe.
Vielleicht kommt Ihr ja drauf, ist nicht sooooo schwer


----------



## scary.master (9. Juni 2010)

gardasee, steht im bildnamen


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juni 2010)

jawoll - einwandfrei - da möcht ich irgendwann auch mal hin...


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Juni 2010)

Was geht denn bei uns so in der Gegend.
Wird noch gemeinsam gefahren?


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2010)

holger is des die alte ponale richtung tremalzo??

gruß aus der reha


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juni 2010)

Zur Zeit nicht soweit ich weiss..........
- Walter ist auf Reha
- die Steigerwaldbiker drehen ihre Runden
- meinereiner tendiert momentan mehr zur Bergab-Freireit-Fraktion (siehe 
  neuestes Fotoalbum mit Bikepark-Schnappschüssen vom Geisskopf )
- Stefan  fährt immer dort wo´s grad passt - also SW-Wald oder
  mit uns Schweden und Umgebung...
- der Stefan aus Lauring kuriert auch grad noch ne Verletzung aus

Soweit in Kürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Juni 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> holger is des die alte ponale richtung tremalzo??
> 
> gruß aus der reha




Hallo Walter,
erst mal von mir noch gute Besserung.
Was ist denn dir passiert?

Zu deiner Frage: ja, das ist die alte Ponalestrasse von Riva aus hoch zum Tremalzo.
Hat riesig Spaß gemacht da mal wieder zu fahren!!



The_Ralle schrieb:


> Zur Zeit nicht soweit ich weiss..........
> - Walter ist auf Reha
> - die Steigerwaldbiker drehen ihre Runden
> - meinereiner tendiert momentan mehr zur Bergab-Freireit-Fraktion (siehe
> ...



Hi Ralle,
hab schon gelesen, das der eine Stefan auch krank ist und sich auskuriert.

Ich bin leider auch krank, hab mir aus Italien ne schöne Erkältung mitgebracht 

Denke mal das es nächste Woche wieder geht


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. Juni 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Zur Zeit nicht soweit ich weiss..........
> - Walter ist auf Reha
> - die Steigerwaldbiker drehen ihre Runden
> - meinereiner tendiert momentan mehr zur Bergab-Freireit-Fraktion (siehe
> ...


 

Bergab iss immer gut.War am 3.6. mit meinen Jungs in Winterberg.Ausser einer gebrochenen Hand eines Spezl`s wars richtig geil.
Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2010)

_*danke holger
tja motoradunfall
fakt is schädelhirn trauma
bänder im nacken ab
und nerven im arm defekt
das heißt..keine bizeps und delta muskel funktion
also auf deutsch ich kann den arm nicht heben
:kotz:
und unklar was wird
aber ich geb net auf
*_


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juni 2010)

Mensch Walter,
das tut mir sehr Leid für dich.

Deine Einstellung ist aber genau die Richtige, nie aufgeben 
Das ist auch meine Devise für's Leben.
Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall alles was ich habe, das Du wie ganz der "Alte" wirst 

Meld dich doch ab und zu mal.
Wie lange biste denn jetzt noch auf Reha?


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juni 2010)

*so die erste reha woche is rum da macht mer lustige sachen
ps es is zwar noch etwas schwierig aber ich fahr wieder
heut so an der saale lang 



*


----------



## scary.master (13. Juni 2010)

sehr schön das es dir schon wieder weng besser geht,
weiterhin gute besserung (danke nochma für den tipp mit der bremse, da wär ich nie selbst drauf gekommen)


----------



## brndch (14. Juni 2010)

Ja da schau her der Walter kanns einfach ned lassen;
Nur der Blick ist mir rätselhaft;

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Juni 2010)

Jawoll!!! 
Weiter so!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Walter,
so ist es richtig!!!
Immer weiter kämpfen - so muss das sein 

Hast Du dein Handy mit auf der Reha?


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juni 2010)

moin ich schau immer so blöd auf fotos
naja fahrn is scho seltsam wenn du den arm net heben kannst
aber geht scho
jep handy notebook ipod gps bike alles da
 schönen tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juni 2010)

Super Walter  weiter so und dann wird wieder:daumen


----------



## Michi83 (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich lebe auch noch.
Hab einiges in meinem Leben geändert und wollt mich mal wieder bei euch melden.
Was geht denn hier so ab?

Wer fährt denn wann?
Erwin? Eberhart?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Steevens91 (14. Juni 2010)

was hast du denn geändert?^^

gute besserung walther, echt respekt vor deinem kämpfergeist


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juni 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich lebe auch noch.
> Hab einiges in meinem Leben geändert und wollt mich mal wieder bei euch melden.
> ...



Hi Michi,

schön von Dir zuhören. Ich fahre zur Zeit nur sehr spontan da ich gerade die Vorbereitung meiner Fußballmannschaft plane.


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. Juni 2010)

Warum war eigentlich keiner von euch in Kleinmünster?


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juni 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Warum war eigentlich keiner von euch in Kleinmünster?



Weil ich es leider vergessen hatte.
Glückwunsch zum Sieg


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. Juni 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Weil ich es leider vergessen hatte.
> Glückwunsch zum Sieg



Danke.

Die hätten noch ein paar Starter gebrauchen können.

Ist eine gute Veranstaltung!


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juni 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Die hätten noch ein paar Starter gebrauchen können.
> 
> Ist eine gute Veranstaltung!



Ja ich weiß, aber ich bin erst am Samstag früh um 4:00 Uhr aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen und habs dann total verpennt, erst als ich heute früh ins HT schaut hab ichs entdeckt dass das Rennen war.

Nächstes Mal machen wir hier auch Werbung dafür, dann sollte es keiner mehr vergessen.


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juni 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil war net wirklich fit - also rein körperlich mein ich.
Als nächstes evtl. Burning Bike in Hausen?
Aber erstmal schaun - ich weiß ja nicht wann der Jungesellen-Abschied ansteht 

Hier nochmal herzliche Einladung zum Polterabend am 25.08.2010, ab 19.30 Uhr, Hauptstrasse 42, 97488 Stadtlauringen-Sulzdorf.


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juni 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Warum war eigentlich keiner von euch in Kleinmünster?



Ich hatte das Haus voller Leute!
Geburtstag von meiner "Kleinen" 
Das Rennen von Kleinmünster ist aber auch jedes Mal an dem Tag wo ich nicht kann, so ein Mist auch


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. Juni 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil war net wirklich fit - also rein körperlich mein ich.
> Als nächstes evtl. Burning Bike in Hausen?
> Aber erstmal schaun - ich weiß ja nicht wann der Jungesellen-Abschied ansteht
> 
> ...


 

... wann ist denn Burning Hill?? 
Gruß ernie


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juni 2010)

ääähhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm???????????????
Sobald ichs weiß geb ich hier Meldung


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juni 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier nochmal herzliche Einladung zum Polterabend am 25.08.2010, ab 19.30 Uhr, Hauptstrasse 42, 97488 Stadtlauringen-Sulzdorf.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank ist notiert , das lassen wir uns doch nicht entgehen


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juni 2010)

Man ist das ein sch... Wetter gestern wollte ich eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen, aber da war so eine Gegenwind, da hatte ich gleich keine Lust mehr und hab dann lieber Fußball geschaut .
Mal schauen ob heute Abend eine kleine Wässernach- oder Schonunger Runde möglich ist.


----------



## brndch (20. Juni 2010)

Sers,

Wie schauts am kommenden Donnerstag aus?
Jemand da für ne gepflegte Trailrunde?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (20. Juni 2010)

kommt drauf an um wieviel uhr, & wo ? , bis 17 uhr überbetriebliche bis ich daheim bin und fahrfertig wirds halb 8 (vorausgesetzt mein knie gibt bis dahin wieder ruhe)


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Juni 2010)

War heute unterweg OC -> Schonunger Trail + Bachdruchfahrt -> Dianenlusttrail + Turmabfahrt  . Di eJungs habe die Turmabfahrt super hergerichtet !!


----------



## brndch (20. Juni 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> kommt drauf an um wieviel uhr, & wo ? , bis 17 uhr überbetriebliche bis ich daheim bin und fahrfertig wirds halb 8 (vorausgesetzt mein knie gibt bis dahin wieder ruhe)



Uhrzeit und Location hab ich bewusst weggelassen da ich flexibel bin und die hügelchen vor meiner Haustür eh nix mehr sehen kann.
Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen!


----------



## Steevens91 (20. Juni 2010)

ich meld mich mal, wenn die hand wieder einsatzfähig ist


----------



## scary.master (20. Juni 2010)

wielang wirds denn noch ca. dauern bis du wieder darfst steffan ?

also ich kann nur in sw fahren, alles andere ist zu weit weg
fährt noch jemand mit ?


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Juni 2010)

Am Mittwoch ist ja bekanntlich wieder Fußball 
Da fällt der Tag schon mal raus, oder?

Wie wär es denn, sich mal wieder in Haßfurt an der Schule zu treffen um dann in der Wässernach und in Richtung Buch ein paar schöne Trails abzufahren?

Ich wäre mal wieder bereit 

Uhrzeit wie in alten Tagen, so gegen 18.15 - 18.30 Uhr?


----------



## brndch (20. Juni 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> ich meld mich mal, wenn die hand wieder einsatzfähig ist



Bei mir hats 6 wochen gedauert bis ich meine Hand schmerzfrei belasten konnte und da war nix gebrochen.Wird scho wieder!

@Zander: Vorschlag von meiner seite aus angenommen und hassfurt is ja ned aus der Welt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs 

Wie gehtâs euch da drauÃen, die SteigerwÃ¤ldler Leben auch noch.

gruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michi

Habe aus Zeitgründen schon lange hier ins Forum nicht mehr reingeschaut,  Gerstern am Samstag haben wir eine lange Tagestour mit Werner, Gerhard und Klaus gefahren. Die Tour ging mit 111 km und 2100 hm nach Heldburg.

Plane jetzt bereits die nächste Tour fürs Wochenente mit 120 km und 2000 hm 







Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Steevens91 (20. Juni 2010)

naja, nächste woche oder so schiene offiziell ab, und dann mal gucken, so gehts schon einigermaßen wieder, aber fahrn wär glaub ich noch zuviel des Guten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juni 2010)

*jammer net 
ich bin fürs ganze jahr raus
evt nochmal op

naja keine sprünge oder hardcore abfahrten 
ich werd wohl meine zoni verkaufen 

aber sonst fahr ich hier meine waldautobahnen in kg 
und mach geocaches


grüß aus dem rehaknast
*


----------



## Steevens91 (20. Juni 2010)

des is halt jammenr auf hohem niveau, können wir deutschen gut.
gute besserung dir!


----------



## Michi83 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Eberhart,

wann soll die lange Tour steigen?

Und schöne Grüße an die Sünkels in Sand, kennst die?

Michi

PS. War heute im SW Wald unterwegs und habs geschafft das das Rad 10m durch die Luft fliegt und wieder auf den Rädern zum stehen kommt.


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. Juni 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> *so die erste reha woche is rum da macht mer lustige sachen
> ps es is zwar noch etwas schwierig aber ich fahr wieder
> heut so an der saale lang
> 
> ...



Mensch Wolfi du machst Sachen!

Erst rutscht einen ja mal ein kleiner Stein vom Herzen wenn man dich wieder in der Nähe eines Fahrrades sieht!  Du schaffst das. Bloß weil die Halbgötter in weiß grad keinen richtigen Plan haben wie sie dir helfen ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend. Das passt jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema aber...meinem Opa haben sie mal wegen Krebs 2 Jahre zum Leben gegeben...das war vor über 10 Jahren
Kopf hoch...und durch



zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> da staunt Ihr was?
> Ja - mich gibt es auch noch
> 
> ...



Mensch Holger, wars du in der Pfingstwoche unten?

Gruß an alle GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2010)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Mensch Holger, wars du in der Pfingstwoche unten?
> 
> Gruß an alle GB



Hallo Georg,
ich war sogar für zwei Wochen am Lago di Garda 
Es war einfach nur geil 

Warum fragst Du?
Warst Du etwa zu der Zeit auch da gewesen?


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Juni 2010)

So ein Mist  - ich war auch am Lago vom 22.05 - 29.05. Da hätten wir echt mal ne Runde drehen können! Wo habt ihr denn genächtigt? Wir waren in Torbole beim Camping Maroadi (direkt zwischen Monte Brione und See)
Das Wetter war ja der Oberhammer! Leider bin ich nur drei mal zum Radfahren gekommen weil wir einige einzigartige Kletterrouten in Angriff genommen haben.

Gruß GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2010)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> So ein Mist  - ich war auch am Lago vom 22.05 - 29.05. Da hätten wir echt mal ne Runde drehen können! Wo habt ihr denn genächtigt? Wir waren in Torbole beim Camping Maroadi (direkt zwischen Monte Brione und See)
> Das Wetter war ja der Oberhammer! Leider bin ich nur drei mal zum Radfahren gekommen weil wir einige einzigartige Kletterrouten in Angriff genommen haben.
> 
> Gruß GB



Wir hatten unsere Unterkunft in Malcesine.
Immer den Monte Baldo im Rücken.
Mann, das wäre ja ein Hammer gewesen, wenn wir uns dort über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren wären.
Rad gefahren bin ich in den zwei Wochen jeden Tag - uns wenn es manchmal nur zum "Brötchen holen" war.
Das waren aber auch jeden Tag über 8km und 240hm vor dem Frühstück 

Ich war dort sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal 

Ach ja - was das Wetter angeht >>>>>>  *ein Traum!!*


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmals zur Erinnerung!!



zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn, sich mal wieder in Haßfurt an der Schule zu treffen um dann in der Wässernach und in Richtung Buch ein paar schöne Trails abzufahren?
> 
> Ich wäre mal wieder bereit
> 
> Uhrzeit wie in alten Tagen, so gegen 18.15 - 18.30 Uhr?




Wer hat denn Zeit und Lust??


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Juni 2010)

Moin die Herrschaften!
Lust hab ich immer!

Aber diese Woche bin ich bis auf evtl. Freitag nachmittag voll raus.
Heute Termin beim Pfarrer
Morgen - angucken wie wir triumphierend ins Achtelfinale einziehen 
Donnerstag - Versicherungsmenschtermin

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Lust hab ich immer!



Ich auch


----------



## brndch (22. Juni 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hier nochmals zur Erinnerung!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit!


----------



## Eltmenner (22. Juni 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit!



Wenns ned aus Eimern regnet bin ich auch zu 70% dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Bymike (22. Juni 2010)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> So ein Mist  - ich war auch am Lago vom 22.05 - 29.05. Da hätten wir echt mal ne Runde drehen können! Wo habt ihr denn genächtigt? Wir waren in Torbole beim Camping Maroadi (direkt zwischen Monte Brione und See)
> Das Wetter war ja der Oberhammer! Leider bin ich nur drei mal zum Radfahren gekommen weil wir einige einzigartige Kletterrouten in Angriff genommen haben.
> 
> Gruß GB




Genau da waren wir auch. An Pfingsten. Wir hatten so nen alten weinroten verbeulten toyota previa und den wohl unordentlichsten stellplatz. Konnte man fast nicht übersehen 

Das Wetter war echt der Hammer





und in 6 Wochen gehts endlich wieder hin.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michi 

Am kommenden Sonntag also den 27.06. um 7:30 fahren wir die nÃ¤chste Tagestour, wenn du dabei sein willst schreibe einfach mal. Zugesagt haben bis jetzt Werner, Martin, wahrscheinlich auch Gerhard und ich, an alle die das Lesen mitfahren kann ein jeder den die Tour zusagt.

Die Tour bin ich schon mehrere male gefahren, sie ist einfach Super. Sie geht haubt sÃ¤chlich auf Wanderwege Ã¼ber den Main Donau Weg â Jakobs Weg â Friedrichs Weg â Burgen Weg, wie auch durch die Ortschaften Dankenfeld â SchÃ¶nbrunn - Burgebrach â SchlÃ¼sselfeld â Friedrichsberg â Ebrach â Handthal â Michelau und mit 111 km und 1800 hm Ã¼ber Zabelstein und BÃ¶hlgrund wider zurÃ¼ck nach Sand.

Hier noch einige Bilder von der letzten Tour.








gruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (23. Juni 2010)

Wo ist denn überhaupt in Haßfurt die Schule?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (23. Juni 2010)

Hab mal vorgesorgt für den langen Winter:


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. Juni 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Wo ist denn überhaupt in Haßfurt die Schule?



Hi

Die ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2010)

Treffpunkt heute Abend um 18.00 Uhr in Haßfurt an der Grundschule "Nassachtal".


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Juni 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Treffpunkt heute Abend um 18.00 Uhr in Haßfurt an der Grundschule "Nassachtal".



Bin wahrscheinlich auch im Wässernachtal unterwegs, allerdings fahre ich direkt von OC aus Richtung Buch. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Juni 2010)

Fährt eigentlich einer den Keiler Bike Marathon in Wombach??

Gruß Ernie


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich einer den Keiler Bike Marathon in Wombach??
> 
> Gruß Ernie



Wann findet der denn statt?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Juni 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wann findet der denn statt?


 
1. August, Teilnehmerzahl auf 1200 beschränkt.
Ernie


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2010)

Wär ja mal ne Überlegung wert 
Der Ralle war dort schon ein paar Mal am Start.
Muss ne gute Veranstaltung sein


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Juni 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wär ja mal ne Überlegung wert
> Der Ralle war dort schon ein paar Mal am Start.
> Muss ne gute Veranstaltung sein


 
ich bin sie auch schon 3x gefahren, ist echt ne geile Veranstaltung.Ausserdem recht Anspruchsvoll - vor allen bei Nässe.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## The_Ralle (24. Juni 2010)

Jawoll - das ist das beste Rennen, das ich bisher gefahren bin.
2008 die Kurzstrecke  (Starterfeld ca. 300 Mann Massenstart)
2009 die Mittelstrecke (Starterfeld ca. 800 Mann Massenstart)
total top.
Streckenführung supi - sind sehr schöne Sachen dabei im Spessart-Wald.
Teilnahmegebühr 40 Euro / Person.
Im Preis dabei ein schickes Trikot, Essensgutschein etc.
Verpflegung an der Strecke und im Zielbereich wahnsinnig üppig und alles for free.
Bionade, Keiler Hefe, Jukius Echter alkfrei, Obst, Kuchen, belegte Brötchen, Isotonische Getränke, Riegel in verschiedenen Variationen - unvergleichbar.

Ich werde dieses Jahr allerdings nicht an den Start gehen, da mir geraten wude, mich die nächste Zeit nirgends anzumelden, da ich ja nie wissen kann, wann der Junggesellen-Abschied zuschlägt 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (24. Juni 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich einer den Keiler Bike Marathon in Wombach??
> 
> Gruß Ernie



Keiler bin icha  wieder am start sofern nix dazwischen kommt!
Alls anspruchsvoll würd ichs jetz aber ned einstufen;
gibt aber noch mehr gute veranstaltungen im spessart.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Keiler bin icha  wieder am start sofern nix dazwischen kommt!
> Alls anspruchsvoll würd ichs jetz aber ned einstufen;
> gibt aber noch mehr gute veranstaltungen im spessart.
> 
> Gruß



Bist heute Abend mit dabei?


----------



## brndch (24. Juni 2010)

jo


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> jo


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2010)

War mal wieder ne richtig schöne Tour heute 

Daten: 22,59 km, 436 hm, 1h 32min, viele Trails 
Mit dabei waren: Thilo, Stefan, Christian, Ralf und ich.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Juni 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> War mal wieder ne richtig schöne Tour heute
> 
> Daten: 22,59 km, 436 hm, 1h 32min, viele Trails
> Mit dabei waren: Thilo, Stefan, Christian, Ralf und ich.



und unterwegs dreimal mich getroffen 
ich hatte ca. 28 km 600 hms und war 2,5 Stunden unterwegs


----------



## Eltmenner (26. Juni 2010)

Hat Morgen Jemand Lust sich mit mir zu quälen, bei der Affenhitze. Sollen 30° werden.

Meine Vorstellung ist, gegen halb zwei los fahren, min.50 Km, RR oder MTB.

Weiteres ergibt sich auf der Fahrt!

Gruß

P.S. Den Marathonisten viel Glück Morgen!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Eltmenner 

Fahr doch bei uns mit, mir quellen uns auch bei der Hitze rum. Allerdings fahren wir 111 km und 2000hm, wir fahren aber schon um 7:30 los. Mit dabei ist auch einer aus Eltmann der Werner Rausch, andere wie der Martin aus Neuschleichach und der Gerhard aus Westheim und ich. Hierbei gehtâs um eine vorbereitungs- Tour fÃ¼r die Alpen die wir heute in drei     
Wochen Starten. Heuer fahren wir mit der gleichen Manschaft wie vor zwei Jahren die einmalige Heckmeier Route Ã¼ber die Alpen. Also bis Morgen.





GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (26. Juni 2010)

Puhh!

07.30 Uhr Abfahrt ist mir nach 6 Tagen Frühschicht etwas zu heftig.

Ich will schon lange mal bei Euch mitfahren, aber Eure Startzeit ist nicht die Zeit die ich mir vorstelle.

Dennoch Danke für die Einladung.

Irgendwann werd ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden, um 7 Uhr aufstehen, und Sonntags vor Deiner Tür stehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (26. Juni 2010)

ui die Daltons verkehren jetz in den Alpen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo brndch

Mit dir Spielt keiner, bist wohl neidisch.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## brndch (28. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend,

am Donnerstag wieder a kleine Runde wie schauts aus?

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (28. Juni 2010)

donnerstag oder mittwoch in 2 wochen sitz ich wieder auf der schüssel!


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juni 2010)

so mal einen biergruß vom wittelsbacher turm

vom  ralle stefan und mir


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (28. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung Walter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (28. Juni 2010)

Hej Walter, wie gehts bei dir mit der Genesung voran? 
@ Thema: Wer hat den bitte auf dem Dianenlusttrail nen größeren Sprung gebaut? Die Idee is ja garnet mal so schlecht nur man sollte die Position vllt mal überdenken. Da man von dem 3. Sprung genau in den neuen springt... Oder hab ich das vorhin falsch gesehn?
Gruß Andi


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juni 2010)

geht voran noch 2tage reha
also ich hab nix gebaut
da war aber schon mal einer
den wir zurück gebaut haben
wegen den cclern


----------



## nightrider91 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch endlich wieder zurück aufm Bike 
Die 2,5 Monate ohne waren aber auch ne echt harte Zeit

All den anderen Invaliden wünsch ich weiterhin eine gute besserung.


----------



## Mephato (28. Juni 2010)

@ Walter freut mich zu hören das es dir wieder besser geht =)
Der Sprung an sich is schon ganz nett, das Problem ist halt nur, dass er mitten im Weg ist, was den Wanderen sicher gefällt, und das er zu nahe an dem 3. Sprung ist. Naja mal abwarten. Der war am Samstag glaub ich noch nicht da.
Kannst dann eigntl auch wieder MTB oder Downhill fahren? Hattest doch mal was geschrieben das des anscheinend leider nix mehr wird.
gruß


----------



## slowup-fastdown (29. Juni 2010)

hallo walter,

ja von mir auch noch mal gute besserung.

freut mich daß du schon wider auf dem drahtesel sitzt.

wert scho wern sagt frau kern, is scho allwei wider worn........

aber die sprüch gibts wahrscheinlich ausreichend....

ich hoffe die reha hat dich ein gutes stück weiter gebracht, dann gilt es halt zu hause dran zu bleiben, aber du schaffts daß!!! 
da bin ich mir sicher.

gruß auch an alle

sers mathias


----------



## Michi83 (29. Juni 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> @ Walter freut mich zu hören das es dir wieder besser geht =)
> Der Sprung an sich is schon ganz nett, das Problem ist halt nur, dass er mitten im Weg ist, was den Wanderen sicher gefällt, und das er zu nahe an dem 3. Sprung ist. Naja mal abwarten. Der war am Samstag glaub ich noch nicht da.
> Kannst dann eigntl auch wieder MTB oder Downhill fahren? Hattest doch mal was geschrieben das des anscheinend leider nix mehr wird.
> gruß


 
Hi,

ja der Sprung.
Da waren 2 am Werk.

Hab mein Fahrrad beim Test 10 Meter weit geschmissen an dem Tag 

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Eltmenner (5. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,

wie schauts denn am Donnerstag aus? Geht hier in der Nähe was?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (5. Juli 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wie schauts denn am Donnerstag aus? Geht hier in der Nähe was?
> 
> Gruß



Hab die Woche frei, wenn ich zeit hab schauts gut aus.


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Juli 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Hab die Woche frei, *wenn ich zeit hab *schauts gut aus.



Good posting ----->


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Juli 2010)

*A C H T U N G ! ! !* 
*Heute Abend um 18.00 Uhr ist Treffpunkt am unteren Parkplatz an der Schwedenschanze*

*Lets Rock the Trails *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (8. Juli 2010)

Jep - aber Obacht - mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen...
Ein Teil der Herrschaften (die Konditionsfraktion) wird mit "normalen"
Bikes antreten, die andere Teil (die Freireitfraktion) bringt die
"Dicken" mit.
Also keinesfalls auf eine schnelle Runde einstellen.
Schnell wirds nur bergab 

ich hab meins schon im Auto liegen - aber bei mir entscheidet sich das leider
kurzfristig, ob ich heut dabei bin.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Juli 2010)

*ALSO ICH BIN HEUT ABENDS DABEI!!* 
FREU


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Juli 2010)

na dann viel spaß
ich fahr zwar wieder  
aber auto darf ich noch net 

naja nächste woche mal ne sw runde mit schießhaus abschlußbier!?


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juli 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß
> ich fahr zwar wieder
> aber auto darf ich noch net
> 
> naja nächste woche mal ne sw runde mit schießhaus abschlußbier!?



Hi Walter,
super 
Wann willst Du in SWE fahren ?


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Walter

jep kann man prinzipiell mal festhalten. Klingt gut.
Aber da kaspern wir uns nächste Woche genauer aus würd ich sagen


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Juli 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß
> ich fahr zwar wieder
> aber auto darf ich noch net
> 
> naja nächste woche mal ne sw runde mit schießhaus abschlußbier!?



Hallo Walter,
wie geht's dir denn jetzt - "alte Kuhhaut" 
Von der Reha bist Du ja schon wieder daheim.
Hattest Du den Termin bei dem Spezialisten wegen, da Du weißt schon was ich meine??
Ich hoffe sehr, das Sie dich wieder vollständig und ohne Einschränkung hinkriegen


----------



## scary.master (8. Juli 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß
> ich fahr zwar wieder
> aber auto darf ich noch net
> 
> naja nächste woche mal ne sw runde mit schießhaus abschlußbier!?



wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei, ist eh schon viel zu lange überfällig das ich mal wieder richtig isn gelände komme 
nur das abschlußbier tausch ich gegen was anderes, von bier wird mir schlecht


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Juli 2010)

Schön war's an der Schwedenschanze!!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Juli 2010)

der termin is noch  wird scho
fahrn hat ich am mi abend im sinn
do/fr/sa  häng ich auf konzerten rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (8. Juli 2010)

mittwoch, wär glaubich ganz gut da ham wir frühs zwischenprüfung danach kann ich warscheinlich wirklich ablenkung gebrauchen,


----------



## Mephato (11. Juli 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/148105/ Hab mir ne gopro hd hero geholt.Is nen kurzer Testlauf, falls es jemand sehn will ^^. War jetzt eher nen schlechter Lauf und hab das eine mal mitm Lenker nen Baum erwischt. Also net wundern 
Bei der Hitze kann man einfach net lang fahren =(
Kann mir bitte jemand die Koordinaten von den 2 Schonungentrails schicken oder mir beschreiben wie ich da am besten hinkomm? Hab ich mir schon ewig vorgenommen die mal zu fahren aber es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft.
Gruß Andi


----------



## scary.master (11. Juli 2010)

ich hasse dich -.- ich sitz da mit nem kaputtem knie, und du zeigst ein video von dem trail da, und ich kann nicht fahren -.-
ich glaub morgen fress ich echt ne schmertzablette und fahr mit...


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. Juli 2010)

Ich war heut mal wieder in Burgeberach.

Ich hatte Magenkrämpfe, habe gekotzt und noch ein paar andere Nettigkeiten.

Ich bin für die Hitze einfach zu wenig trainiert.


----------



## Mephato (11. Juli 2010)

Sorry wollt dich damit jetzt net provozieren oder so. Glaub dir gern wie sehr das aufregt wenn man net fahren kann =( musst dieses Jahr auch schon einige male aussetzen. Gute Besserung! =) das wird schon wieder =)

Wielang bistn heut gefahren das es dir sooo schlecht ging? Genug getrunken? Is halt immer nicht ganz ungefährlich bei fast 40°.


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. Juli 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> Sorry wollt dich damit jetzt net provozieren oder so. Glaub dir gern wie sehr das aufregt wenn man net fahren kann =( musst dieses Jahr auch schon einige male aussetzen. Gute Besserung! =) das wird schon wieder =)
> 
> Wielang bistn heut gefahren das es dir sooo schlecht ging? Genug getrunken? Is halt immer nicht ganz ungefährlich bei fast 40°.



Meinst du mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrider91 (11. Juli 2010)

2 Schonungentrails??
Also ich kenn leider nur einen, den würd ich dir bei gelegenheit aber gerne zeigen.


----------



## Mephato (11. Juli 2010)

@ clonemaster Wielang bistn heut gefahren das es dir sooo schlecht ging? Genug getrunken? Is halt immer nicht ganz ungefährlich bei fast 40°. damit schon.
@night hab von 2 gehört dies da geben soll. ka. bin sonst immer bei mainberg runter gefahren wenn ich in der gegend war und hab nicht nach den trails gesucht.


----------



## scary.master (11. Juli 2010)

passd schon, konntest ja nichts wissen von meinen knie problemen 
was mich am meisten nervt, ich weiß nichtmal was es ist und termin hab ich erst für donnerstag bekommen -.-
ich glaub morgen ist es besser ich setzt nochmal aus, das ich mittwoch wenigstens als ausgleich für die abschlussprüfung die runde abends mitfahren kann


----------



## Mephato (11. Juli 2010)

wär ne idee ja. halt uns mal aufm laufenden. is hoffentlich nix schlimmes! =)


----------



## brndch (12. Juli 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich war heut mal wieder in Burgeberach.
> 
> Ich hatte Magenkrämpfe, habe gekotzt und noch ein paar andere Nettigkeiten.
> 
> Ich bin für die Hitze einfach zu wenig trainiert.



War ja doch ordentlich warm!
War die Strckenführung wieder so doof?
Ich habs mir erspart und war lieber auf Weinfest.


----------



## Cyclomaster (12. Juli 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> @ clonemaster Wielang bistn heut gefahren das es dir sooo schlecht ging? Genug getrunken? Is halt immer nicht ganz ungefährlich bei fast 40°. damit schon.
> .



Waren nur 25km von 75. Aber die Streckenführung war in Ordnung, nichts weltbewegendes aber OK.

Am trinken lag es glaube ich nicht ich hatte schon am Morgen flotten Otto.


----------



## Bymike (16. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal, was macht ihr eigentlich gegen das ganze Insektenzeug im Wald?
Die Dinger sind so penetrant, dass man kaum atmen kann...
Mir ist mittlerweile schon die Lust vergangen, in den Wald zu fahren.

Ach ja, ist zufällig jemand vom 7.-16.08. In torbole auf nem Campingplatz und hat einen viel zu groß Stellplatz, wo noch 3 Leute draufpassen? Natürlich ist jetzt - wo ich endlich mal von allen eine klare Aussage bekommen habe, ob sie mitgehen - alles ausgebucht. 
Wir werden wohl wieder mal auf gut Glück runterfahren müssen.


----------



## Mephato (16. Juli 2010)

Gegen die Insekten nutz ich Autan Protection Plus. Hilft recht gut dagegen, zumindest wirste dann net gestochen, an dir rumfliegen tun sie oft trotzdem. Die 100ml Flasche kostet halt ca 10â¬ hÃ¤lt aber schon lange.


----------



## Eltmenner (16. Juli 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was macht ihr eigentlich gegen das ganze Insektenzeug im Wald?
> Die Dinger sind so penetrant, dass man kaum atmen kann...
> Mir ist mittlerweile schon die Lust vergangen, in den Wald zu fahren.


Rennrad fahren!


----------



## Bymike (17. Juli 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> Gegen die Insekten nutz ich Autan Protection Plus. Hilft recht gut dagegen, zumindest wirste dann net gestochen, an dir rumfliegen tun sie oft trotzdem. Die 100ml Flasche kostet halt ca 10 hält aber schon lange.



Ja, das Zeug ist mittlerweile Standard!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (17. Juli 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ja, das Zeug ist mittlerweile Standard!


Ansonsten kann ich dir da leider auch net helfen. Da muss man halt durch


----------



## Mephato (19. Juli 2010)

Morgen gehts für eine Woche nach Rom. Machts gut und wenn ihr Zeit habt schaut mal bitte http://www.pinkbike.com/video/149281/ an und gebt Kritik von euch 

Gruß Andi


----------



## The_Ralle (19. Juli 2010)

Heute 19.00 Uhr Triebtreten - Treffpunkt Cramerstrasse 16, SW-City


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Juli 2010)

Ich meld mich Bike-mäßig erstmal kurz ab.
Bin dem "Verletzten-Club" beigetreten (seit Dienstag abends)

Der Doc. in der Unfallaufnahme hat den besten Kommentar losgelassen:
"es wundert mich ja jetzt schon, dass ihr Schlüsselbein nicht gebrochen ist"

Fazit: Schlüsselbein geprellt, Schulterbänder ordentlich gedehnt.

Wieder mal Glück gehabt 


Ride-On-Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Ralle,
Hauptsache die Hochzeit ist nicht in Gefahr


----------



## Steevens91 (22. Juli 2010)

was hastn getrieben ralle?


----------



## brndch (22. Juli 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> was hastn getrieben ralle?



Ich Tipp ma das der Herr nen abgang übern lenker gemacht hat, und sich die noch Freundin riesig gefreud hat.
Aber Prellung is leider a richtig doof.


----------



## skateson (22. Juli 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Ich Tipp ma das der Herr nen abgang übern lenker gemacht hat, und sich die noch Freundin riesig gefreud hat.
> Aber Prellung is leider a richtig doof.




das ist glaube ich fast so richtig.


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Juli 2010)

Korrekt!
Sturz schräg übern Lenker mit gestrektem Arm.
Schulter hat ziehmlich viel abgefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (23. Juli 2010)

tzz alles nachmachen ohne worte
gute besserung


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Juli 2010)

DANKE !!


----------



## Fritzzla (27. Juli 2010)

Servus zusammen!

Ist hier jemand ab und zu auf der "hohen Straße" (Neudorf-Steinernes Kreuz-Murrleinsnest) unterwegs?
Hab mir am Sonntag zum zweiten mal, innerhalb von 10 Tagen, 2(!) Platte geholt.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich einfach nur Pech hatte, oder es ausser mir noch jemanden erwischt hat.
Die Löcher im Schlauch sind auffällig groß und im Mantel hab ich keine Rückstande von Dornen oder ähnlichem gefunden...

Nicht dass da jemand was gegen Radfahrer hat...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## brndch (27. Juli 2010)

Fritzzla schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Ist hier jemand ab und zu auf der "hohen Straße" (Neudorf-Steinernes Kreuz-Murrleinsnest) unterwegs?
> Hab mir am Sonntag zum zweiten mal, innerhalb von 10 Tagen, 2(!) Platte geholt.
> ...



Sers,
nein du hattest kein pech da hatte jemand bewusst nägel in die Wurzeln geschlagen und die köpfe mit einer zange entferrnt.


----------



## brndch (27. Juli 2010)

Hier der  Eintrag aus einem Lokalforum

*Achtung Nägel* 
 

da Ihr ja auch ab und dann mal am Steinernen Kreuz unterwegs seit, hier ein Eintrag aus unserem Forum.











Zitat so, das mit den Löchern in den Reifen ist geklärt.
Vor allem sind wohl Biker betroffen die wissen was eine Ideallinie ist.
Weil auf eben dieser Linie waren/sind die kleinen fiesen Nägel versteckt.

Wenn ich den .....sohn erwische, nagel ich ihn an den nächsten Baum.

Ich war heute mit .... in Wald und wir sind den Blauen Schlüssel ab Anfang Trail bis zur Abzweigung nach Ebrach abgelaufen.
Insgesamt  haben wir 21 Nägel gefunden, die immer einzeln in Wurzeln geschlagen  waren, die Köpfe sind mit einer Zange abgeknipps worden und waren  entsprechend scharf.

Wir haben die Dinger soweit wir sie gefunden haben natürlich entfernt.
Eine Anzeige wird morgen bei der Polsterei gemacht.

So also weiterhin Augen auf, wer weiß wo der ....lose Depp sonst noch unterwegs war.
Teilt auf jeden Fall hier weitere Fälle von wenig Luft im Reifen mit, dann können wir auch noch andere Wege absuchen.

So long

Hampi

The Sky is the limit!!


----------



## Eltmenner (28. Juli 2010)

_*Am Sack gehören die aufgehängt.

Vollidioten!!!*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzla (28. Juli 2010)

Also doch... 
Danke für die Info!

Vielleicht kannst du mich auf dem Laufenden halten,  wenn der Penner erwischt wurde, bzw. die Lust verloren hat und die Strecke wieder befahrbar ist...
Ich werd sie die nächsten Tage auch mal ablaufen und nach Nägeln ausschau halten.

@Eltmenner - bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung...


----------



## brndch (28. Juli 2010)

Fritzzla schrieb:


> Also doch...
> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mich auf dem Laufenden halten,  wenn der Penner erwischt wurde, bzw. die Lust verloren hat und die Strecke wieder befahrbar ist...
> ...



Aus aktuellem anlass,
zwischen steinernem Kreuz und dem Abzweig nach Geusfeld  14 Nägel an sehr durchdachten Stellen. Also vorsicht in der Gegend.

Gruß


----------



## hampi (29. Juli 2010)

So, wenn ich hier schon zitiert werde.....

der Stand ist folgender:

Wir haben bislang 35 Nägel auf einer Strecke von 5km aus dem Weg entfernt.
Es hilft wahrscheinlich nichts, aber wir haben Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet. 
Leider können wir nicht den ganzen Wald absuchen und wer sagt das der Depp nicht nächste Woche wieder aktiv wird.
Und wo ist die Spitze des Übels? am ende spannt er noch etwas über den Weg...und dann ????
ich hoffe er wird erwischt, und wünsche Ihm das es keiner von uns ist.......


----------



## Eltmenner (1. August 2010)

Hallo,

da ich mich zur Zeit nicht all zu arg anstrengen darf, bin ich bei langsamer Fahrt den Höhenweg gefahren.
Kann nichts nageliges berichten, scheinen alle weg sein.
Wir waren zu zweit, und keiner hatte einen Plattfuß.

Danke an A L L E die die Nägel entfernten, und auch bei der Polizei waren.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (2. August 2010)

Hi,

jemand interesse an einer Feierabendrunde diese Woche?

Gruß


----------



## Alperer (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte morgen auch vom Murrleinsnest über den Höhenweg Richtung Ebrach fahren. Gibt's was neues vom bekloppten Nagler? 

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## brndch (3. August 2010)

Alperer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte morgen auch vom Murrleinsnest über den Höhenweg Richtung Ebrach fahren. Gibt's was neues vom bekloppten Nagler?
> 
> ...



im moment schauts gut aus.
Hab zumindest nix negatives gelesen.
Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (4. August 2010)

Ich werd mich am Freitag Richtung Waging am See begeben und da wieder
meine ersten Runden drehen.
Schulter geht wieder einigermaßen. Aber von "einwandfrei" scho noch n guten Zacken entfernt.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Sveni112 (4. August 2010)

Hey leute 

ich hab mal ne frage  
hat jemand von euch schonmal in richtung friedrichsberg geschaut ob man da auch nägel findet? Vor kurzer zeit waren pro tour 1 platter dabei kann auch sein, dass das immer pech war aber komisch fand ichs schon... 
war ein ganzschöner verschleiß...
Nun ja ich werd mich dann am we mal aufmachen und schauen ob ich etwas in die richtung finde 
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden 

lg sven


----------



## Cyclomaster (7. August 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mich zur Zeit nicht all zu arg anstrengen darf, bin ich bei langsamer Fahrt den Höhenweg gefahren.
> Kann nichts nageliges berichten, scheinen alle weg sein.
> ...



Ich hätt auch noch ein paar Liter Milch 

Das mit den Nägeln ist schon eine Sauerei!

Ist mir mal bei einem Rennen passiert! Das ganze Feld stand da mit zwei Platten meine neuen Reifen und Schläuche waren hin, Rennen vorbei-> hat mich viel Geld gekostet der Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritz_ (8. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem auch mit dem mountainbiken angefangen und bin auf der Suche nach paar netten Mitfahrern. Ich komme selber aus Eltmann (zw. Bamberg und Haßfurt an der A70) und kenne aber keine guten Touren/Trails. Habe eine gute Kondition und lerne schnell  , kann auch mit dem Zug Richtung Haßfurt/Schweinfurt zwecks Treffpunkten.

Gruß 
fritz


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. August 2010)

fritz_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor kurzem auch mit dem mountainbiken angefangen und bin auf der Suche nach paar netten Mitfahrern. Ich komme selber aus Eltmann (zw. Bamberg und Haßfurt an der A70) und kenne aber keine guten Touren/Trails. Habe eine gute Kondition und lerne schnell  , kann auch mit dem Zug Richtung Haßfurt/Schweinfurt zwecks Treffpunkten.
> 
> Gruß
> fritz



Servus Fritz ich komme auch aus Haßfurt!

Willkommen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. August 2010)

So Melde mich wider von unserer Alpenüberquerung 2010 zurück. Bin erst vor kurzen meine Strecke Schönbrunn-Burgebrach-Schlüsselfeld-Fridrichsfeld-Ebrach-Handthal-Michelau-Zabelstein-Böhlgrund-und wider nach Sand mit 120 km und 1800 hm gefahren, habe hier keine Nägel oder so was Ähnliches in der art gesehen. Wann ich so einen Kerl erwische Nagle ich in an seine Eier mit seinen eigenen Hammer und Nägel an den nächsten Baum. 

gruß Eberhard


http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/


----------



## Speedbone (8. August 2010)

hallo auch kurze frage zu den single trail bau rund um die schwedenschanze, habe ein paar gefunden sind aber wohl nicht alle, hat jemand gps daten????


----------



## Eltmenner (9. August 2010)

fritz_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor kurzem auch mit dem mountainbiken angefangen und bin auf der Suche nach paar netten Mitfahrern. Ich komme selber aus Eltmann (zw. Bamberg und Haßfurt an der A70) und kenne aber keine guten Touren/Trails. Habe eine gute Kondition und lerne schnell  , kann auch mit dem Zug Richtung Haßfurt/Schweinfurt zwecks Treffpunkten.
> 
> Gruß
> fritz


Hi,

ich bin auch aus Eltmann, und vielleicht kommen wir mal zamm zum biken.

Diese Woche ists bei mir schlecht, hab Spätschicht und da fahr ich immer Vormittags so ne Kiga-Runde!

Gruß

P.S. Nett bin ich aber ned gell!


----------



## brndch (10. August 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> P.S. Nett bin ich aber ned gell!



Tolle ansage, jetze hab ich angst!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. August 2010)

hallo fritz,

wenn du lust hast kannst nach sand kommen.
wir fahren immer am Sonntag früh um 8:30 Uhr bis ca. 12:00 uhr.
meist fahren wir im steigerwald, ab und auch die haßberge.
auch der eltmänner wald macht vor uns nicht halt.

schau doch mal vorbei

treff: eberhard mühlfelder
       finkenweg 5
       97522 sand am main

www.steigerwaldbiker.de

bis den gruß

mathias


----------



## fritz_ (10. August 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch aus Eltmann, und vielleicht kommen wir mal zamm zum biken.
> 
> ...



Soso ich muss die restliche Woche auch spät von 14-20Uhr arbeiten. Wenn du mal den Drang nach Gesellschaft spüren solltest kannst du ja mal melden.



slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo fritz,
> 
> wenn du lust hast kannst nach sand kommen.
> wir fahren immer am Sonntag früh um 8:30 Uhr bis ca. 12:00 uhr.
> ...


 
Müsste eigentlich klappen. Kann ich da einfach unangemeldet vorbeikommen oder soll ich bescheid sagen sobald ich definitiv kommen kann?

Grüße 
fritz


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> hallo auch kurze frage zu den single trail bau rund um die schwedenschanze, habe ein paar gefunden sind aber wohl nicht alle, hat jemand gps daten????



Hi Speedbone,
sorry bin noch nicht dazu gekommen GBS-Daten aufzuzeichnen. Da ich wieder Fußballtrainer bin komme ich zur Zeit nicht dazu und außerdem kenne ich die neuen noch gar nicht alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> So Melde mich wider von unserer Alpenüberquerung 2010 zurück. Bin erst vor kurzen meine Strecke Schönbrunn-Burgebrach-Schlüsselfeld-Fridrichsfeld-Ebrach-Handthal-Michelau-Zabelstein-Böhlgrund-und wider nach Sand mit 120 km und 1800 hm gefahren, habe hier keine Nägel oder so was Ähnliches in der art gesehen. Wann ich so einen Kerl erwische Nagle ich in an seine Eier mit seinen eigenen Hammer und Nägel an den nächsten Baum.
> 
> gruß Eberhard
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,
super das ihr wieder da seit und wie war, gibts Bilder


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2010)

fritz_ schrieb:


> Soso ich muss die restliche Woche auch spät von 14-20Uhr arbeiten. Wenn du mal den Drang nach Gesellschaft spüren solltest kannst du ja mal melden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalerweise reicht wenn Du dort vorbeikommst, aber zur Sicherheit schreib einfach hier rein, der Eberhard oder Matthias schauen immer mal rein


----------



## böser_wolf (11. August 2010)

so jungens
nachdem ich gestern mal wieder ne runde mit dem christian gedreht hab

wir sollten ne wir müssen vor dem ralle seiner hochzeit mal wieder ne runde drehn
bevor der schwanger wird usw

ich würd mal den mo oder di den 23/24 .8  vorschlagen 
fahrn in sw  inc.schießhaus schnitzel und bier 

gilt auch für den fußballfutzi
bei uns hat jeder ein rad und es müßen net 22 hinter einem herrennen


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. August 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so jungens
> nachdem ich gestern mal wieder ne runde mit dem christian gedreht hab
> 
> wir sollten ne wir müssen vor dem ralle seiner hochzeit mal wieder ne runde drehn
> ...



Hi Walter
schön von Dir zu hören.
Beim Fußballfutzi gehts aber Di und Do nie.

Werde wohl heute, wenn es nicht regnet wieder eine Runde drehen, letzte Woche war ich zwei mal im Wässernachtal unterwegs, war noch recht naß aber alles fahrbar (wenn man die Absperrbänder ignoriert )


----------



## slowup-fastdown (11. August 2010)

hallo fritz,

wer am sonntag in aller herrgottsfrüh (8:30Uhr) am start steht wird gezählt.

keine anmeldung erforderlich, aber wenn du mailst warten wir auf dich.

 gruß mathias

gruß auch an alle hier im thread


----------



## fritz_ (11. August 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo fritz,
> 
> wer am sonntag in aller herrgottsfrüh (8:30Uhr) am start steht wird gezählt.
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Findet eure Ausfahrt bei allen Wetterbedingungen statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (11. August 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so jungens
> nachdem ich gestern mal wieder ne runde mit dem christian gedreht hab
> 
> wir sollten ne wir müssen vor dem ralle seiner hochzeit mal wieder ne runde drehn
> ...



ich wäre für 23ten, 24ten hatt die freundin b-day und die erzählt mir was wenn ich da abends zum biken geh 
ich hoff ich schaffs nächsten montag auch mal wieder mitzufahren


----------



## Eltmenner (11. August 2010)

fritz_ schrieb:


> Soso ich muss die restliche Woche auch spät von 14-20Uhr arbeiten. Wenn du mal den Drang nach Gesellschaft spüren solltest kannst du ja mal melden.



Hi,

wenns Morgen früh ned wieder recht regnet dreh ich evtl. ne Runde.
Wennste mit möchtest währe Deine Handynummer oder ähnliches ned schlecht. So können wir uns kurzfristig zammrufen.
Nummer kannst per PN senden!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Eltmenner (13. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

schaut Euch das http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3511 mal an.

Ich glaub die fangen echt alle zum spinnen an.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. August 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> schaut Euch das http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3511 mal an.
> 
> ...



Spinner halt mit zu viel Freizeit.


----------



## The_Ralle (16. August 2010)

Moin Herrschaften!

Mal schaun - vielleicht geht am Donnerstag diese Woche was mit ner Runde
im Schweinfurter Wald. 
Entscheidet sich bei mir erst noch die Tage.
Momentan bissl arg hektisch - jetzt gehts in die Vorbereitungs-Endphase.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Rider2010 (18. August 2010)

Hi Leute hier noch ein Biker aus Zeil vieleicht komm ich ja mal mit einbar leuten zusammen zum Fahren ! Grüße


----------



## Cyclomaster (18. August 2010)

Rider2010 schrieb:


> Hi Leute hier noch ein Biker aus Zeil vieleicht komm ich ja mal mit einbar leuten zusammen zum Fahren ! Grüße



Hier gibts sogar Sander!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. August 2010)

hallo rider aus zeil,

was für den fritz aus eltmann gilt gilt für rider aus zeil

sonntag in aller herrgottsfrüh um 8:30 Uhr in sand, bei den

www.steigerwaldbiker.de

Eberhard, finkenweg 5, in sand

bei jedem wetter, um halt ein bisschen fit zu bleiben.

gruß mathias

ätsch, fahre morgen in urlaub.


----------



## The_Ralle (19. August 2010)

Hey Triebtreter / Steigerwaldbiker usw...

*nochmal Einladung zum Polterabend am 25.08.2010, ab 18.00 Uhr *bei uns in Sulzdorf, 97488 im Hof. Nicht zu verfehlen.
Aus Richtung Aidhausen anreisend. 100m nachm Ortsschild auf der linken Seite. 
Aus Richtung Schweinfurt / Lauring anreisend. 100m vorm Ortsende auf der 
rechten Seite.

Gruß
Ralle 

p.s. wer was mitbringen möchte
http://www.touristik-und-meer-service.de/
      einfach dort anrufen. Inhaberin Julia weiß Bescheid.
      Postversand ist möglich!
p.p.s.: so wird vermieden, dass man "1Million Schüsseln und Handtücher bekommt" 


DAS MIT DER AUSFAHRT HEUT IM SW-FOREST WIRD VON MEINER SEITE AUS LEIDER NIX.
Ich muss hier noch weng reinhaun, damit mein Arbeitsplatz bis Freitag clean wird :-/


----------



## böser_wolf (19. August 2010)

ja nu was mach ich jetzt mit den handtüchern für dich?????

bei mir geht heut auch nix 
fahr gen osten zum highfield open air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider2010 (19. August 2010)

Ja evtl. werd ich mich euch anschließen und ne runde mit Fahren 
hoffentlich reicht meine kondition aus um bei euch mit zu halten. 
Danke für die Einladung 

Grüße


----------



## brndch (19. August 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ja nu was mach ich jetzt mit den handtüchern für dich?????
> 
> bei mir geht heut auch nix
> fahr gen osten zum highfield open air



is des zusammen mit´m Area4?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. August 2010)

jo ähnliche bands und zuschauer
nur is das highfield jetzt bei leipzig

war net schlecht


----------



## GEORGEDD (27. August 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Hey Triebtreter / Steigerwaldbiker usw...
> 
> *nochmal Einladung zum Polterabend am 25.08.2010, ab 18.00 Uhr *bei uns in Sulzdorf, 97488 im Hof. Nicht zu verfehlen.
> .....



Moin Ralle!

Leider konnt ich nicht kommen da ich dienstlich unterwegs war. Ich hoffe ihr habt ordentlich auf den Putz gehauen!!

@all: Da unsere eigentliche Alpencrosstour durch Wettervorhesagen ala "3 bis 0 Grad + Regen" wohl in der Form so nicht stattfinden wird müssen wir umplanen! Kennt jemand eine gute günsige Ferienwohnung in der Nähe vom Gardasee (Nago, Torbole, Malcesine, Riva, Sarchetal) oder vielleicht auch etwas weiter oben (Molvenosee, Levicosee ...) für 4 Personen. Ein Bikegarage brauchen wir nicht...das kommt alles ins Auto!

Danke...Gruß vom EX-Schweinfurter


----------



## Cyclomaster (1. September 2010)

Wie sind eigentlich die Planungen für diverse Nightrides?

Ist da schon was im Busch?


----------



## Kuensberger (1. September 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier und
wollt mal fragen wer aus der gegen um Königsberg komm  such nämlich jemanden mit dem ich biken könnte weil immer alleine macht auch keinen großen Spaß und mit jemanden anderes Lehrt man dann doch noch mal ein paar neue Wege Trails oder andere sachen kennen würd mich freuen wenn es sich da was er gibt =) 
Mfg Kuensberger


----------



## Eltmenner (2. September 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Planungen für diverse Nightrides?
> 
> Ist da schon was im Busch?



Ich bin dabei.
Organisier mal was Cyclomaster!

Greetz!


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2010)

Ja genau,
ab 20.00 Uhr wirds z. Zt. schon zapfig??


----------



## scary.master (3. September 2010)

wie schauts eig. die nächsde woche aus ? ich hab urlaub da schaff ich´s dann auch mal wieder mitzufahren. (nightride aber ehr nicht, da fehlt mir das licht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> wie schauts eig. die nächsde woche aus ? ich hab urlaub da schaff ich´s dann auch mal wieder mitzufahren. (nightride aber ehr nicht, da fehlt mir das licht)



Dein *Klick* funzt nicht!!


----------



## scary.master (3. September 2010)

you fail


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2010)

so wieder da von der eurobike 

was gibts neues nix die räder bleiben rund 

hey erwin was für dich
bionicon reed




und sattelstützen 27,2


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so wieder da von der eurobike
> 
> was gibts neues nix die räder bleiben rund
> 
> ...



Hi Walter,
na aber klar doch, geht auch eine Rohloff rein 
das mit der Sattelstütze ist gut aber fürs Supershuttle brauch ich eine 30er  oder die 27er mit Reduzierhülse, da müssen wir doch bald mal was machen.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2010)

jo meld dich mal mo/di 
27,2 in schwarz mit roten elox teilen +hülse

sind bald lieferbar


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo meld dich mal mo/di
> 27,2 in schwarz mit roten elox teilen +hülse
> 
> sind bald lieferbar


Mach ich, scharz/rot wäre wirklich was für mein Supershuttle 

Hast Du schon eine Preis für das Reed gehört??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (6. September 2010)

wie schaut´s aus, wird heut abend wida gefahren in sw ?


----------



## böser_wolf (6. September 2010)

ne 
ich geh jetzt fahrn
der boss hat vaterschafts urlaub
und die buchaltung ist auf hochzeitsreise


----------



## brndch (6. September 2010)

sers,

diese Woche jemand zeit für a Runde?
gerne auch nachmittags!

Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (6. September 2010)

Ahoi!

Ich währe dabei, wenns zeitlich passt und ned regnet.

Hab im Urlaub mehr Stress als auf Arbeit.

Gruß

P.S. Mittwoch bin ich aber mit den Ebelsbachern unterwegs.


----------



## scary.master (6. September 2010)

hab auch urlaub, könnte nachmittags auch mal ne runde in sw mitfahren muss nur schaun wie´s zeitlich hinhaut, und was meine hand spricht, bin heut draufgefallen...


----------



## The_Ralle (7. September 2010)

Ich klink mich demnächst auch wieder mal ein.
Hab zur Zeit aber noch viel um die Ohren.
Nach-Hochzeits-Stress sozusagen...

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. September 2010)

heute heißt es Daumen drücken für Walter , denn heute ist die Untersuchung wegen seinem Arm.


----------



## scary.master (8. September 2010)

alles gute, ich hoff sie bekommen den arm wieder hin,
ich dachte die untersuchung war gestern schon ? und war da nur die anreise zu der klinik, kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. September 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> alles gute, ich hoff sie bekommen den arm wieder hin,
> ich dachte die untersuchung war gestern schon ? und war da nur die anreise zu der klinik, kann natürlich auch sein



Heute ist die Untersuchung. Wir drück mal fest alle Daumen


----------



## scary.master (8. September 2010)

auf jeden fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wir hoffen das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2010)

heute anreise 
heute untersuchung 
und jetzt warten auf fr 
da ist dann  die op


http://www.facebook.com/?tid=1496535986031&sk=messages#!/profile.php?id=100000545839555

wer bei facebook ist da post ich meinen status


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. September 2010)

Leute wie schaut es aus bei Euch?
Wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust für den ersten *NIGTRIDE der Saison*??
Morgen ab 19.00 Uhr schöne gepflegte 2 Stunden durch Wald und Flur.

Wäre das nix??

Location müsste man noch festlegen.
Vielleicht liest ja der eine oder andere von den Steigerwaldbikern noch mit und erklärt sich bereit als Guide zu fungieren  

Also, hier melden und posten


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. September 2010)

Berner Str. 25             97084 Würzburg                        Telefon: +49 (0)931 6677588     www.zum-alten-gut.de 























Hallo Liebe Bikerinen,

Hallo Liebe Biker,







jetzt ist es wieder soweit am 10.10.2010 gibt es die vierte Auflage unseres





kulinarischen Bikeday´s



Alle weiteren Infos könnt Ihr unserem Fleyer im Anhang entnehmen.



Wenn Ihr Lust habt meldet euch bitte auf unsrer Internet Seite



www.zum-alten-gut.de an.



eine Kinder bzw. Jugendgruppe ist auch geplant













Liebe Grüsse



Moni + Hannes


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. September 2010)

Erst wird mal ein bisschen Rad gefahren bevor schon wieder geföllert wird 

Hi Eberhard,
wie schauts für morgen Abend aus?
Hast Du Zeit und Lust uns mal wieder ein bisschen im Wald rum zu scheuchen


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. September 2010)

Ist das Forum schon tot?


----------



## Eltmenner (9. September 2010)

Hi Zander,

schaut so aus als ob alle schon in den Winterschlaf fallen.
Habs aber auch grad erst gelesen.
Sonst währe ich dabei gewesen. 
Ist halt a immer so a Sache mit dem geilen Wetter das wir dieses Jahr haben. Bin schon oft nass geworden heuer.
Wollte Gestern Abend mit den Ebelsbachern fahren, dann hat sichs voll eingeregnet.
Da geh ich natürlich nicht außer Haus.

Hoffe da kommt wieder mal was zamm!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. September 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ist das Forum schon tot?



ne nur wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite bin ich auf dem Fußballplatz 

Aber demnächst wird wieder etwas besser, dann muß ich nicht mehr so lange arbeiten.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. September 2010)

Heckmeiers Alpentour 2010

Hallo Holger werde mal am Sonntag beim Biken die Sache mit der Nachtfahrt ansprechen.
Wenn da was zusammen geht gebe ich bescheid, dann könnten wir mal wider Abends mit unserm Discolicht so richtig Abrocken.

Bis demnächst

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. September 2010)

Heckmeiers Alpentour 2010 ihn Obersdorf

Hallo Holger werde mal am Sonntag beim Biken die Sache mit der Nachtfahrt ansprechen.
Wenn da was zusammen geht gebe ich bescheid, dann könnten wir mal wider Abends mit unserm Discolicht so richtig Abrocken.





Bis demnächst

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. September 2010)

Hi Leute
so war mal wieder unterwegs, da ich mal kein Fußball habe 

Schön wars Matschig wars und richtig anstrengend


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. September 2010)

Hallo Erwin ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem Matsch, möchte Morgen einen Trail  Sonntag Planen.


----------



## brndch (11. September 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem Matsch, möchte Morgen einen Trail  Sonntag Planen.



nun ja die schattenseiten sind noch nass.
da wo die sonne hinkommt gehts aber recht gut.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. September 2010)

Hi Eberhard,
war schon recht nass in der Schlange auch die Eberhardtrails (3 und 2) waren matschig. 
Aber Spaß hats gemacht 
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. September 2010)

Hi Leute

hier mal ein paar Infos von Walter

Walter Wolf  (Sonntag)
so mi gehts heim mit 3 neuen narben
und im ocktober
gehts wieder hierin zum nächsten aufschneidenn
soweit bin ich wieder fit

Walter Wolf (Donnerstag)
so meine damen und herren
ich meld mich mal für ein paar tage ab
morgen früh um 7.30
zieh ich mein scharfes ophemd an
und las mich runter schieben
...um dann für bis zu 12stunden aus geschaltet zu werden


----------



## scary.master (14. September 2010)

ich find op´s immer beängstigend, ist n komisches gefühl so nen absoluten filmriss zu haben, man sieht den raum in dem man die narkose bekommt, und dann auf einmal ist man im aufwachraum 
und was in der zwischenzeit war, wo man war & wie lange, obs jetz ne stunde, n tag oder wochen waren bekommt man garnciht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (14. September 2010)

Das mit der Narkose stimmt allerdings. Is nix feines. Ma abgesehn von den Risiken.
Hoffentlich geht die OP gut von statten und Walter wird wieder! 
@Erwin wo warst du den auf den Bildern unterwegs? Schaut nicht schlecht aus.
Hast immer noch Interesse nem Kumpel und mir beim Filmen zuzuschaun? Mein Kollege kommt bald wieder ausm Urlaub und wenns Wetter sich mal wieder von der besseren Seite zeigen sollte, sind wir wieder am Start. Diesmal mit ner super tollen Cam und paar netten Ideen in der Tasche  Werden wahrscheinlich mal Lindenbrunnen abfilmen. Geht recht flott, schaut gut aus und ich komm da mittlerweile doch einigermaßen flott runter 

lg Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. September 2010)

Hi Andi,

das war im Steigerwald, das sind zwei von den Eberhardtrails . Die sind traumhaft, allerdings auch schwer zu fahren !!

Wenn es mir meine Zeit zuläßt dann komme ich gerne vorbei wenn ihr wieder ein Filmchen dreht In diesem Sommer war ich kaum in SWE unterwegs meist nur bis Schonungen und dann noch Dianenlust mit Turmabfahrt, aber Lindenbrunnen oder Kartoffelbeet oder Brenneseltrail bin ich gar nicht gefahren.


----------



## Mephato (14. September 2010)

Ja sieht auch nicht so einfach aus. Macht aber bestimmt nen Haufen Freude 
Hmm ich hab mich meistens an den Trails hier ausgetobt. Gibt ja auch bissl was neues =) Nur ausm Bikeparkbesuch wurds leider mal wieder nix... Drecks Wetter...
Wegem Aufnehmen geb ich dir dann halt bescheid.
Gruß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. September 2010)

Mephato schrieb:


> Ja sieht auch nicht so einfach aus. Macht aber bestimmt nen Haufen Freude
> Hmm ich hab mich meistens an den Trails hier ausgetobt. Gibt ja auch bissl was neues =) Nur ausm Bikeparkbesuch wurds leider mal wieder nix... Drecks Wetter...
> Wegem Aufnehmen geb ich dir dann halt bescheid.
> Gruß Andi



stimmt gibt ein paar neue Trails, ein paar an der Schwendenschanze und einen in der Nähe vom Kartoffelbeet  bin ich aber leider alle noch nicht gefahren


----------



## nightrider91 (14. September 2010)

Hi Ich wollte nächstes Wochenende mal  nach Osternohe fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wenn jemand mit will, soll er sich einfach bei mir melden.

@ Andi wann gehst du denn Filmen, weil ich hab mir scho vor längerer Zeit ne Cabelcam gebastelt und würd die mal ganz gerne testen.

Lorenz


----------



## Mephato (14. September 2010)

@ Erwin na dann wirds mal höchste Zeit!  Wenns Wetter schön is und ich Zeit hab(die Schule hat ja seit heute wieder angefangen und haben nen Haufen zutun. Super G8 halt. Naja was solls ich machs ja freiwillig ^^)lad ich dich mal zu ner Runde hier ein =)

@ Lorenz klingt super, aber wie gesagt ein genauer Termin steht noch nicht. Mein "Kameramann" ist grad noch in Ägypten, das Schwein!  und wenn er wieder hier is und das Wetter passt legen wir los. Kann dir ja vorher auch bescheid geben. Eine Cabelcam geht bei Lindenbrunnen bestimmt auch super, aber hast du auch ne Cam dazu? Da er seine dafür sicher net hergibt. Is weng zu gefährlich wenn da was schiefgehen sollte.

Gruß Andi


----------



## böser_wolf (15. September 2010)

so wieder daheim 
nerven flicken die erste
am 7.10 gehts weiter


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. September 2010)

Hi Walter,
super das Du wieder hier bist, jetzt hoffen wir mal das es hilft !!!!


----------



## Mephato (15. September 2010)

ja hoffentlich wirkt es !
Schaut ja richtig bös aus was die mit dir veranstaltet haben =(


----------



## Eltmenner (15. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so wieder daheim
> nerven flicken die erste
> am 7.10 gehts weiter


Alter, Du machst ganz schön was mit.
Bist echt nicht zu beneiden.
Ich währ wahrscheinlich schon lang gestorben.
Solltest doch mal über nen Seniorenteller nachdeken.
Von meiner Seite, Gute Besserung!

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxPaulxxx (16. September 2010)

Hi,
ich bin neue nach Oberaurach gezogen und habe mir hier so schon mal die Wälder und Berge per Bike angeguckt. Wäre auch interessiert an einer Mountainbike Gruppe oder ähnlichem. Vom Fahrerischen kein Profi aber doch ganz gut.
Paul


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. September 2010)

xxxPaulxxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neue nach Oberaurach gezogen und habe mir hier so schon mal die Wälder und Berge per Bike angeguckt. Wäre auch interessiert an einer Mountainbike Gruppe oder ähnlichem. Vom Fahrerischen kein Profi aber doch ganz gut.
> Paul



Hi Paul,
für dich wären die Steigerwald Biker die nähesten, die Kollegen starten immer Sonntag Vormittag 
der Rest von uns fährt immer mal wieder zusammen oder auch alleine durch die Wälder 

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home/index.htm


----------



## xxxPaulxxx (16. September 2010)

Sonntag morgen ist nicht so unbedingt meine Zeit . Jedoch danke für den Hinweis! 
Ansonsten  paar gute Tips für Strecken, mittel bis schwer? Kann auch im größeren Umkreis sein.


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. September 2010)

xxxPaulxxx schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen ist nicht so unbedingt meine Zeit . Jedoch danke für den Hinweis!
> Ansonsten  paar gute Tips für Strecken, mittel bis schwer? Kann auch im größeren Umkreis sein.



falls Du GPS hast, dann such mal hier in diesem und dem vorgänger Thread ich habe eine Menge Tracks hoch geladen z. Bsp. hier (Schlangenweg und Eberhard Trails (1 und 2) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7550761&postcount=712

Du kannst die Tracks natürlich auch in Google Earth anzeigen lassen und versuchen sie ohne Navi zufinden.  
In Schweinfurt fahren die Triebtreter meist am Montag um 19:00 Uhr, aber hier siehts momentan etwas schlecht aus weil der Walter verletzt und der Joscha im Urlaub ist/war.


----------



## xxxPaulxxx (16. September 2010)

Alles klar...werde ich mir mal angucken. Vielen Dank für die Infos .


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. September 2010)

hallo @ all, hallo walter,

jetzt mußt du dir schon die fahrradketten einnähen lassen, übertreibst du da nicht?  

spaß beiseite, das ganze ist gar nicht lustig, ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall gute besserung und des wird scho wieder !!! Alles gute!!!

Kurzfristig gibts es heute abend Donnerstag 16.09.2010 einen 

Nightride:

Sand , Finkenweg 5 - beim Eberhard

Start 19:00 Uhr und des Lämpchen nicht vergessen.

gruß
mathias
stiegerwaldbiker.de


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2010)

@slowup-fastdown: 
Ich welche richtung gehen euere touren? 

Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (18. September 2010)

@mathias

naja montag kommen die klammern wieder raus

und dann anfang oktober kommen neue rein 

aber anfang november werd ich wieder aufs bike steigen dürfen 

und falls meine nerven beschließen wieder zusammen zu wachsen

kann ich ab mitte nächstes jahr wieder härter fahrn 

@Eltmenner
nie den seniorenteller
golfen geht auch net mit einem arm
also bleib ich beim biken


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2010)

Hi Walter,
ich drück dir ganz fest beide Daumen. 
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und bleib hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (19. September 2010)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> Hi Ich wollte nächstes Wochenende mal  nach Osternohe fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wenn jemand mit will, soll er sich einfach bei mir melden.
> 
> @ Andi wann gehst du denn Filmen, weil ich hab mir scho vor längerer Zeit ne Cabelcam gebastelt und würd die mal ganz gerne testen.
> 
> Lorenz



Wann hast denn vor, nach Osternohe zu fahren? Das Wetter verspricht mittlerweile ja gutes! Wollte mein Stereo auch nochmal artgerecht ausführen, dass die Federelemente geschmeidig bleiben.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @mathias
> 
> naja montag kommen die klammern wieder raus
> 
> ...


----------



## böser_wolf (20. September 2010)

da red mer mal nächstes jahr drüber 
mein bergab rad ist verkauft erstmal schluß damit


----------



## rewoX (20. September 2010)

gestern habe ich leider mal wieder gesehen, dass im Hardtwald n paar Kicker zerstört wurden...kommt jemand hier günstig an Beton ran?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. September 2010)

an der hardt
kicker?
beton im wald gehts noch???


----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> @slowup-fastdown:
> Ich welche richtung gehen euere touren?
> 
> Grüße



hallo, hallo @ all, 

start in sand,  (als www.steigerwaldbiker.de logisch )

wir fahren meist im raum >>>  

Sand - Eltmann - Untersteinbach - Zabelstein

Sonntags um 8:30 Uhr ab Oktober 9:00 uhr

Nightride wir meist kurzfristig bekannt gegeben, als richtpunkt haben wir uns den donnerstag 19:00 uhr ausgeguckt.

 mathias

PS     Beste grüße an Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rewoX (20. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> an der hardt
> kicker?
> beton im wald gehts noch???



Hardtwald = nördlicher Wald des nördlichen Stadtteil Hardt SW
Kicker = kleine Schanzen über die man drüber fahren kann.
und JAAAAA das mit dem Beton war natürlich ernst gemeint!  

Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es mich ankozt, dass mal wieder irgendwer einen Kicker kaputt machen musste, welcher wirklich niemanden gestört hat. Selbst als Spaziergänger, hätte man einfach drüberlaufen können, da er ins Gelände "eingearbeitet" wurde.

Aber ich werde ihn wieder aufbauen...und wieder...und wieder

Und das sollten wir alle machen. Am Lindenbrunnen, sieht man ja, dass man lange seinen Spaß haben kann, bis wieder irgendwer kommt und meint man muss da jetzt alle Bäume der Welt reinschmeißen.

Ich denke eigentlich nicht, dass ich mit dieser Meinung alleine da stehe, aber mich würde dennoch eure Meinung hier intressieren.


----------



## nightrider91 (20. September 2010)

rewoX schrieb:


> Hardtwald = nördlicher Wald des nördlichen Stadtteil Hardt SW
> Kicker = kleine Schanzen über die man drüber fahren kann.
> und JAAAAA das mit dem Beton war natürlich ernst gemeint!
> 
> ...



Ich denke der Walter (an dieser stelle noch mal gute besserung von mir) weiß schon wo der Hardtwald ist bzw. was ein kicker ist. Die Frage war wohl eher so gemeint, dass er nicht weis wo an der Hardt also in der gegend ums Schießhaus irgendwelche Kikcker stehen sollen.
Und Beton im Wald halte ich für eine ganz schlechte idee, denn wie du sicher weißt sind die ganzen sachen im Wald keinesfalls legal, sondern lediglich geduldet. Das heißt, dass wir auf jedenfall aufpasen müssen niemanden zu Verärgern und ich kann dir Versichern, dass Beton wohl genau das Gegenteil davon bewirken würde. Das gilt übrigens auch im Bezug auf Anzahl und größe von gebauten Kickern, Trails und sonstigen Baumaßnahmen. Außerdem sollte es auch selbstverständlich sein keinen Müll im Wald zu hinterlassen (Ich hab letztens erst ne weggeworfene Dose Red Bull am Traileinstieg oben am Lindenbrunnen gefunden), bzw. Mülll den andere Hinterlassen haben zu beseitigen.


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo, hallo @ all,
> 
> start in sand,  (als www.steigerwaldbiker.de logisch )
> 
> ...



Wetterabhängig?  "Später" fahrt ihr nicht ma? Um 8:30 schlaf ich doch noch *fg


----------



## rewoX (21. September 2010)

Also nochmal: Das mit dem Beton war IRONIE, das war nicht ernst gemeint!!!(Sagt mal gibt es wirklich so viele Dummköpfe bei uns die Beton in den Wald kippen würden, dass hier schon mindestens zwei Leute denken, dass ich das ernst gemeint habe?)

Also nochmal: Ich würde niemals Beton in den Wald schütten!

Das was du mit dem Müll ansprichst sehe ich genauso. Insbesondere am Lindenbrunnen, oder auch beim Kartoffelacker lassen (leider meist die Biker) oft Ihren Müll liegen. 
So machen wir uns natürlich keine Freunde.

Ja ich weiß auch, dass es nur geduldet wird und nicht legal ist.
Deswegen baue ich auch nur Sachen an denen sich keiner stören dürfte. Entweder, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, dass man noch als älterer Spaziergänger drüberlaufen kann, also einen schön langgezogenen Hüggel, oder nur klein neben dem Weg, so dass man dran vorbei laufen kann. 

Ich denke auch gar nicht, dass das der Waldbesitzer war, sondern einfach nur irgendwelche Leute die auf Biker ihren Hass haben. Und der kommt eben oft daher, dass es leider genügend von uns gibt, die mit Vollgas an Leuten, ohne vorheriges Bemerkbar machen oder Grüßen, vorbeischießen. Oder eben ihren Müll in den Wald schmeißen.

Wenn sich der ein oder andere von uns mal ein bisschen bemühen würde, freundlich auch zu dem mitten im Weg laufendem Spaziergänger zu sein, dann käme es oft gar nicht zu solchen mutwilligen Zerstörungen.

Aber nochmal: ich würde  keinen Beton in den Wald kippen!


----------



## böser_wolf (21. September 2010)

nach all den jahren in sw würde mich nix mehr wundern 
auch kein beton

anyway wir wollen im prinzip das gleiche 

aber leider gibts immer solche deppen die baumstämme reinlegen
sachen kaputt machen 

oder versuchen  den wanderstock in die speichen zu stecken 
ist mir neulich passiert


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2010)

Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust am Donnerstag mit nach Sand zum Nightriden zu gehen/fahren?
Man kann sich auch im LMB eintragen


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. September 2010)

Donnerstag geht bei mir gar net, da ist Fußballtraining angesagt


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2010)

O.K. - Erwin ist raus.
Sonst noch wer mit dabei??


----------



## Mephato (21. September 2010)

Unser neustes Werk: [ame="http://vimeo.com/15134611"]a little bit of downhilling at lindenbrunnen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nightrider91 (21. September 2010)

geiler Film und richtig gut gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## Mephato (21. September 2010)

Na das freut mich zu hören =)
Wenn ihr irgendwelche Ideen für Kameraeinstellungen oder was auch immer habt, würd ich mich auch sehr freuen =)
Ansonsten -> war nicht das letzte Video von Benny und mir. Haben uns vorgenommen alle SW Strecken mal abzufilmen und wenn wir damit fertig sind einen schönen Mix zu erstellen. Wird wohl dieses Jahr aber leider nix.

Lg Andi und nochmal Danke für die positive Kritik =)


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (21. September 2010)

Cooles Video, lustige Szene am Schluss


----------



## rebirth (22. September 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust am Donnerstag mit nach Sand zum Nightriden zu gehen/fahren?
> Man kann sich auch im LMB eintragen



Wenn Ihr mir den Weg leuchtet bin ich dabei *g Hab nur so ne Funzel am rad


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mir den Weg leuchtet bin ich dabei *g Hab nur so ne Funzel am rad



Das sollte kein Problem sein, sind genug Biker mit Lampen dabei


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2010)

Hi Andi,

schönes Video 
bis demnächst mal auf einem Trail


----------



## Eltmenner (22. September 2010)

Hi!

Vielleicht komm ich Morgen auch nach Sand.
Mal schaun wie ich gelaunt bin usw.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

das Wetter war heute so schön, dass ich am frühen Nachmittag Feierabend gemacht habe um wieder mal im SW-Wald zu fahren 



 

 

 

Lindenbrunnen, Kartoffelbeet und Dianenlust mit Turmabfahrt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. September 2010)

Hallo Mountainbiker,
 wir wiederholen es:

Donnerstag den  23 .09.2010 findet statt:

ein   Nightride 2010 um 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist beim Eberhard Mühlfelder, im Finkenweg 5 Sand am Main

Also Licht ans Rad und ab aufs Bike und ab in den Wald >> it's FUN  



!!!   Achtung noch was  >>>>   Ab dem 3.Oktober starten unsere Sonntagstouren wieder um 9:00 Uhr   !!! 

                                 Na endlich können wir wieder ausschlafen, hihi.................



An Klaus Wippich:  Bitte im Internet verbreiten.



Für euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank.

Bis denn, Gruß.Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2010)

Ich bin morgen Abend dabei  und freu mich euch Pappnasen mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2010)

Hoi, wie muss ich mir "ab in den wald" nachts vorstellen?  hab heute feststellen müssen das meine "Slicks" echt fürn popo sind sobald sie nen Waldboden erahnen  Die Suche nach (Winter-,Wald-)Reifen beginnt ^^


----------



## böser_wolf (23. September 2010)

naja sag mer mal so 
auf den trails anwärts wirst du mit deinen slicks 
neue dimensionen der fahrtechnik kennenlernen 
drifts an vorder und hinterrad


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2010)

Heute noch mal bestes Wetter zum Biken 
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf den Nightride.
Und Vollmond ist auch noch, genial


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2010)

Hmmm, das ist blöd  Hab mir gestern Reifen mit Profil und nen Helm bestellt  Wie "steil" gehts denn da hoch/runter? ^^ 

Grüße


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmmm, das ist blöd  Hab mir gestern Reifen mit Profil und nen Helm bestellt  Wie "steil" gehts denn da hoch/runter? ^^
> 
> Grüße



Na ja, so pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten.
Wie es halt im Steigerwald so rauf und runter geht 
Aber da es ziemlich trocken ist solltest Du keine größeren Probleme haben.
Und falls doch, es wird auch gewartet bis der letzte den Berg oben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hoi, wie muss ich mir "ab in den wald" nachts vorstellen?  hab heute feststellen müssen das meine *"Slicks"* echt fürn popo sind sobald sie nen Waldboden erahnen  Die Suche nach (Winter-,Wald-)Reifen beginnt ^^



Was hast Du denn für Pellen im Moment drauf?


----------



## The_Ralle (23. September 2010)

soweit ich gesehen hab - NIX berühmtes - eher suboptimal - da geb ich Walter recht 
Holger: wenn du neugierig bist, dann schau mal auf seinen "Fotos" nach.
Da siehst Du n Pic von dem Bike

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2010)

Ah, danke!
Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## böser_wolf (23. September 2010)

wirst auch älter holger

wär auch gern am start aber vor ende oktober 
wirds bei mir nix mehr mit radfahrn 
net mal die stadtschlampe

naja evt gibts dieses jahr noch nen neuen untersatz
so wie es ausschaut bekomm ich eins der ersten 10

alutech fanes


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2010)

Nix berühmtes? Hmm.. Das sind Schwalbe Supreme... Straßenreifen halt.


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wirst auch älter holger
> 
> wär auch gern am start aber vor ende oktober
> wirds bei mir nix mehr mit radfahrn
> ...



Hi Walter,
ja, das Hirn 
Schickes Rähmchen, hast wieder ordentlich Federweg mit dem Teil.
Bist Du z.Zt. wieder in Schweinfurt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2010)

jo sw city
am 7.10 gehts wieder nach günzburg 
dann hab ich die krankenhäuser durch erstmal

jo das alutech hat 160-170mm hinten 
wobei  ich wahrscheinlich einen kürzeren dämpfer fahr 
so140-150mm

mal schaun


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo sw city
> am 7.10 gehts wieder nach günzburg
> dann hab ich die krankenhäuser durch erstmal
> 
> ...



Hi Walter,

schöner Rahmen  Wenns Wetter morgen paßt bin ich in Deiner Heimat, eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2010)

laut wetterbericht brauchst ein schlauchboot


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> laut wetterbericht brauchst ein schlauchboot


Ja stimmt leider ist fürs Wochenende sch... Wetter angesagt, aber warten wir mal ab vielleicht erwische ich ja 2-3 Stunden ohne Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2010)

So, gestern Abend war es mal wieder so weit.
Ich habe mit den Sander Kollegen (Eberhard, Thomas und Gerhard) einen wunderschönen lauen Bikeabend erlebt.
Treffpunkt war um 19.00 Uhr bei Eberhard.
Ein wunderbares Erlebnis, das mir wieder sehr lange im Gedächtnis bleiben wird.
Höhepunkt des *Nightrides* war die Befahrung des "Schlangenweges" mit Einstieg von oben.
Einfach herrlich mal wieder so richtig im Schlamm zu spielen 
Da was wieder einmal mehr das fahrerische Können und ein geschultes Auge gefragt.
In der Nacht fährt es sich halt gleich bedeutend schwieriger als bei Tage.
Aber um es vorneweg zu nehmen, es gab keine Stürze!

Mit An- und Abfahrt standen bei mir zum Schluss fast 46km und 660hm auf dem Tacho.
Teilweise hat uns sogar der Vollmond den Weg ausgeleuchtet 
Kurz gesagt - es war ein genialer Abend 


Bis demnächst mal wieder!


----------



## rewoX (24. September 2010)

@zanderschnapper
bin am überlegen bei euch mal mit zu fahren. Bin nur nicht sooo fit! Welchen Schnitt habt ihr gestern gemacht?


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2010)

peep    falsche frage   
ich antwort mal für den holger
es gibt keine schnitt frage 
bisher ist jeder mit gekommen 
und es wird gewartet 
damit jeder spaß hat
das gemeinsame erleben is das ziel 
und nicht irgend ein schnitt

also fahr einfach mal mit hab spaß 
und erfreu dich an unser fränkischen heimat
und an schönen strecken


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> peep    falsche frage
> ich antwort mal für den holger
> es gibt keine schnitt frage
> bisher ist jeder mit gekommen
> ...



Ich  kann mich Walter und anschließen, denn ich war meist der letzte der den Berg rauf kam und die anderen haben ohne murren auf mich gewartet


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> peep    falsche frage
> ich antwort mal für den holger
> es gibt keine schnitt frage
> bisher ist jeder mit gekommen
> ...



Dem gibt es fast nichts mehr zuzufügen 
Aber trotzdem häng ich den ca. Schnitt noch dran >> ca. 15km/h


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2010)

hi, wie lange fahrt ihr schon Rad?  Würd mich ma Interessieren


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> hi, wie lange fahrt ihr schon Rad?  Würd mich ma Interessieren



nicht so lange  
erst ein paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar Jahre


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2010)

mtb 19jahre

räder mit motor 31jahre
rennrad nie im leben


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2010)

Aahja. Glaub das ist nicht sehr weise bzw. ratsam als ANFÄNGER mit euch zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Aahja. Glaub das ist nicht sehr weise bzw. ratsam als ANFÄNGER mit euch zu fahren



Jeder kann bei uns mitfahren, auch ich steige ab und zu ab und schiebe


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Aahja. Glaub das ist nicht sehr weise bzw. ratsam als ANFÄNGER mit euch zu fahren



Komm am besten Mal am Sonntag früh um 8.30 Uhr nach Sand.
Dort wird sehr moderat gefahren.
Geht halt im Steigerwald immer rauf und runter.
Probiers doch ganz einfach mal aus, bisher haben alle überlebt


----------



## rebirth (26. September 2010)

Wenn meine Reifen und Bremsen da sind und aufgezogen fahr ich ma mit


----------



## bikepoli (27. September 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Komm am besten Mal am Sonntag früh um 8.30 Uhr nach Sand.
> Dort wird sehr moderat gefahren.
> Geht halt im Steigerwald immer rauf und runter.
> Probiers doch ganz einfach mal aus, bisher haben alle überlebt



Also überlebt haben alle - 
wieder gekommen sind auch einige und andere wieder brauchen noch eine größere Herausforderung.

Aber wie schon so oft geschrieben - einfach kommen gucken - mitfahren und genießen - danach entscheiden!!

Gruß 

thomas


----------



## pinguin (27. September 2010)

Hat Sand eigentlich nen Bahnhof?


----------



## Eltmenner (28. September 2010)

pinguin schrieb:


> Hat Sand eigentlich nen Bahnhof?


Zeil hat nen Bahnhof, ist ca. 1Km entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (28. September 2010)

pinguin schrieb:


> Hat Sand eigentlich nen Bahnhof?



Bist Du derjenige welche?? 
Sei gegrüßt mein Freund


----------



## pinguin (28. September 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Zeil hat nen Bahnhof, ist ca. 1Km entfernt.



Ich Dummchen, das. War gedanklich auf der falschen Seite des Stromes


----------



## pinguin (28. September 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Bist Du derjenige welche??
> Sei gegrüßt mein Freund



Joha. Wenn Licht und Kettenblatt da, schau' ich mal des Nächtens bei euch vorbei. Kann sich nur noch um wenige Wochen handeln


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. September 2010)

Mache er das


----------



## pinguin (29. September 2010)

Kettenblatt gestern bestellt. Es geht voran. Muss mir nur noch einer erklären, wie ich mit'm ICE von SW nach Zeil komme und ob Fahrradmitnahme möglich.


----------



## The_Ralle (29. September 2010)

Für diese Woche schon irgend ne "abendliche Ausfahrt" angedacht?
Vielleicht morgen irgendwas im Busch.
Macht mal Meldung die Herrschaften!!
Muchas Gracias Amigos


----------



## bikepoli (29. September 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Für diese Woche schon irgend ne "abendliche Ausfahrt" angedacht?
> Vielleicht morgen irgendwas im Busch.
> Macht mal Meldung die Herrschaften!!
> Muchas Gracias Amigos


 

gucktst du unter Last Minute Biking

geplant und eingetragen für Do. 30.09. 19:00 Uhr bei den Steigerwaldbikern - Treffpunkt bei Bike-Oldie Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Für diese Woche schon irgend ne "abendliche Ausfahrt" angedacht?
> Vielleicht morgen irgendwas im Busch.
> Macht mal Meldung die Herrschaften!!
> Muchas Gracias Amigos



Mensch Ralle,
Augen auf beim Fahrradkauf 




bikepoli schrieb:


> gucktst du unter Last Minute Biking
> 
> geplant und eingetragen für Do. 30.09. 19:00 Uhr bei den Steigerwaldbikern - Treffpunkt bei Bike-Oldie Eberhard



Thomas,
supi - werde heute mal abchecken ob ich kommen kann


----------



## The_Ralle (29. September 2010)

Ich kontaktier mal den Stefan  ob der Zeit hat und ich denk, bei mir müsste das morgen Abend auch klappen.
Wäre auf jeden Fall wieder mal schön.

Nachträglich @all Steigerwaldbikers: Anschiss - war ehrlich gesagt scho bissl enttäuscht, dass von euch niemand bei uns aufm Polterabend war - trotz 2facher Einladung...naja - geile Feier verpasst sag ich dazu nur 

also ich check das mal ab und wenns klar geht, wird ins LMB eingetragen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2010)

Bei mir klappt es morgen Abend!
Ich bin dabei und hab mich auch, so wie sich das gehört, im LMB eingetragen 

Piss morschää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2010)

Kommt niemand mehr zum Nightriden??
Gibbet doch gar nicht


----------



## Eltmenner (29. September 2010)

Ich bin heut lieber mal leise.

Letztes mal war ich Nachmittags RR fahren, da war ich zu platt um Abends....

Kränkeln tu ich auch weng!

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Ich bin heut lieber mal leise.
> 
> Letztes mal war ich Nachmittags RR fahren, da war ich zu platt um Abends....
> 
> ...



Weichei 
Ne, war nur ein Späßle - gute Bessererung wünsch ich dir


----------



## The_Ralle (29. September 2010)

Wir sind morgen Abend dabei 
Hab jetzt mal im Namen von Stefan mitgeschrieben 

Bis denn dann!
Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Deleted 89054 (30. September 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Nachträglich @all Steigerwaldbikers: Anschiss - war ehrlich gesagt scho bissl enttäuscht, dass von euch niemand bei uns aufm Polterabend war - trotz 2facher Einladung...naja - geile Feier verpasst sag ich dazu nur



Tut mir echt leid, Ralle, waere ja gerne gekommen. War nur etwas weit von hier aus. Google versagt leider bei der Routenberechnung uebern Ozean, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen wie weit. Freut mich, dass es auch (oder vielleicht gerade ) ohne mich gut war!
Mir fehlen die Baeume und der Matsch. Auf den Regen kann ich allerdings verzichten.


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. September 2010)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid, Ralle, waere ja gerne gekommen. War nur etwas weit von hier aus. Google versagt leider bei der Routenberechnung uebern Ozean, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen wie weit. Freut mich, dass es auch (oder vielleicht gerade ) ohne mich gut war!
> Mir fehlen die Baeume und der Matsch. Auf den Regen kann ich allerdings verzichten.



Hi,
dich gibts ja auch noch - sei gegrüßt Fremder 
Wohin hat es dich denn verschlagen?
Neuseeland??


----------



## Deleted 89054 (1. Oktober 2010)

Nee, in Neuseeland gibt's doch massig Matsch.
Gerade jetzt im Fruehling da unten.
Ist doch nicht umsonst von den Englaendern kolonisiert worden. 
Aber englische Tastatur ist schon mal richtig.
Hier scheint jeden Tag die Sonne .
Noch'n Tip:  ist nicht weit weg.
Und jetzt duerft ihr raten  ,
ausser Ralle, der weiss es naemlich schon.


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Oktober 2010)

"nicht weit weg" is relativ 

KaffeeGruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi kennt sich von euch jemand mit einem Garmin Erex aus?

Supi wäre es noch jemand eine Zabelsteinrunde von ca 3h aufspielen könnte:

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2010)

meinst du ein garmin etrex   weil erex kenn ich net
hast du garmin map source   auf deinem pc
dann dir ne tour laden aus dem weltweitem netz 
dein gps anschließen gut is 

an freeware gibts noch easy gps 

oder das hier klick
das müßte dein garmin erkennen und du kannst touren draufladen


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hi kennt sich von euch jemand mit einem Garmin Erex aus?
> 
> Supi wäre es noch jemand eine Zabelsteinrunde von ca 3h aufspielen könnte:
> 
> Danke



Frag doch mal beim Christian an, der hat am Zabelstein schon so ziemlich alles abgefahren. Nick: brndch


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meinst du ein garmin etrex   weil erex kenn ich net
> hast du garmin map source   auf deinem pc
> dann dir ne tour laden aus dem weltweitem netz
> dein gps anschließen gut is
> ...



Hi Walter,
wie geht's dir denn?
Hat deine letzte OP schon eine Verbesserung bzw. einen Erfolg gebracht?


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2010)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Nee, in Neuseeland gibt's doch massig Matsch.
> Gerade jetzt im Fruehling da unten.
> Ist doch nicht umsonst von den Englaendern kolonisiert worden.
> Aber englische Tastatur ist schon mal richtig.
> ...



Dann tippe ich mal auf Taiwan


----------



## Cyclomaster (1. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meinst du ein garmin etrex   weil erex kenn ich net
> hast du garmin map source   auf deinem pc
> dann dir ne tour laden aus dem weltweitem netz
> dein gps anschließen gut is
> ...



Ich bin nu müd!

Ich hba keine Ahnung das Garmin gehört mir nicht.

Ich brauch halt eine Route drauf und dann start.


----------



## Cyclomaster (1. Oktober 2010)

Will ht keiner mit zum Zabelstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (1. Oktober 2010)

Höhö... Kettenblatt montiert, kann jetzt 33/14 fahren und tret' mich net tot beim Weg nach Nirgendwo.

ND-Laufrad kam auch und es Lamperl auch. Ich fürchte, nun muss ich im Dunkeln biken.


----------



## brndch (1. Oktober 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Will ht keiner mit zum Zabelstein?



Hatte heute leider 2.Schicht aber Wetter is eh.....
Hier is ne sinnvolle Runde um en Z-stein:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.45600.html
Ist denk ich auch nachbearbeitet.
Langt aber ned für 3h.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 89054 (2. Oktober 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Dann tippe ich mal auf Taiwan


Da regnet's doch öfters. Soviel Regen und so volle Flüsse wie in Taiwan bei Taifun hab ich noch nirgends sonst gesehen. Da führen dann die Bäche auf einmal mehr Wasser als der Rhein. 
Und  ist doch ziemlich weit weg von Taiwan.


----------



## Deleted 89054 (2. Oktober 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> "nicht weit weg" is relativ
> 
> KaffeeGruß


Stimmt. Ist gleich daneben...


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2010)

jemand spontan bock ne nachttour zu fahren? Mein Ziel 100-150km is aber variabel!


----------



## bikepoli (2. Oktober 2010)

hallo eb erhard
ich bin morgen nicht dabei - LEIDER 
Morgen früh sindfür mich / uns  leichte Winzertätigkeiten angesagt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi Eltmenner wie war`s heute nachdem wir uns getroffen haben mit euer Zabelstein Tour, vor allem wo seit ihr da gefahren. Und wie hat es deinem Kollegen gefallen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wir haben dann die Straße Richtung Unterschleichach überquert, bei diesem kleinen Haus rein. Von da seid Ihr glaub ich gekommen, hab Eure Reifenspuren gesehen.
Dann Eberbergtrails runter, Böhlgrund bis rauf, über die Straße und dann den weiten Weg außen herum gewählt. Zablsteinturm rauf, Aussicht und Sonne genossen, den Trail runter, wo man am Waldsee und Spielplatz raus kommt, Zabelstein wieder hoch, den Trail runter in Richtung Heimat. Wieder über Zell, den Trail der hinten oben beim Sportplatz ist, gehört zum Steigerwald Panorama Weg. Weisst bestimmt welchen ich meine.
Dem Kollegen hats gut gefallen, es ist landschaftlich ja auch a super Strecke da rauf. Schöner Wald, schöne Wege usw.
Endlich hat er jetzt auch mal den Zablsta gsehn, meinte er.
Fast genau 60Km, 870Hm, 3,23h.
Ich hätt noch paar Trails mitgenommen, Knetzberg oder so, doch leider war die Zeit begrenzt.
Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder bei ner schönen Runde.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bikepoli (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute hier im Netz!

Die Sander, also die Steigerwaldbiker , wollen in dieser Wochen natürlich auch wieder einen Nightride fahren!

*Aber *in dieser Woche soll das ganze schon am *Mittwoch*, 06.10.2010 stattfinden.

Also hier die amtliche Mitteilung:

Nightride in Sand a. Main_
*Termin: 06.10.2010 -> 19:00 Uhr *
*Treffpunkt*: bei unserem bike oldie - Eberhard 

für die Ortsunkundigen  Treffpunkt:* 97522 Sand, Finkenweg 5*

Also den Spruch der letzten Woche aufgreifen - frei nach dem Motto.

Lampen laden und auf Radl - den Steigerwald einfach mal anders genießen


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht 
Bin unterwegs um komme erst spät heim, Mist aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (5. Oktober 2010)

Mei Akku ist heut gekommen


----------



## pinguin (6. Oktober 2010)

Vermutl. radl ich mal rüber nach Sand, wenn nicht noch irgendein Termin dazwischen springt.


----------



## pinguin (6. Oktober 2010)

N'Abend. Bin gut heim gekommen, etwas Rückenwind hatte mich geschoben. Danke für die Tour, muss mir mal in Ruhe anschauen, wo wir da rumgeflizt sind. Hat mir gut gefallen.

85 km und 850 hm in 4:11 h netto sinds für mich gewesen.


----------



## bikepoli (7. Oktober 2010)

pinguin schrieb:


> N'Abend. Bin gut heim gekommen, etwas Rückenwind hatte mich geschoben. Danke für die Tour, muss mir mal in Ruhe anschauen, wo wir da rumgeflizt sind. Hat mir gut gefallen.
> 
> 85 km und 850 hm in 4:11 h netto sinds für mich gewesen.


 
Guten Morgen 

schön dass du wieder heim gefunden hast.
Freut uns dass dir die Tour so gefallen hat - auch wenn ich euch vielleicht den Schnitt etwas gesenkt habe!
Aber wie schon beim Start bemerkt bei uns gehts halt doch gemütlich zu.
Daten für die Sander Fraktion: 28,5 km bei ca. 550 hm und 1:49 h netto - für uns eine normal Nightride-Tour


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
hab das Wetter heute ausgenutzt und bin mal wieder etwas gefahren
Silberstattel -E3 - und dann noch die Schlange



 

 

 

Spaß hats gemacht


----------



## Eltmenner (9. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Wetter heut auch richtig genutzt.
Bin Rennrad gefahren!
Mann könnte fast denken der Frühling kommt zurück.
Leider gehts genau anders rum.

Schönes WE an Alle.

Gruß Eltmenner


----------



## Mephato (9. Oktober 2010)

Gut so  wer dieses Wochenende nicht zum Biken nutzt is selber Schuld 
Schönes Wochenende euch noch. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich weiÃ nicht wo unsere andern Biker-Kollegen waren, vielleicht noch in den Federn oderâ¦â¦.. wir der Thomas und ich waren Heute wie ihr bei dem schÃ¶nen Wetter in unseren Trails unterwegs. Sie waren trocken und Super fahr paar.

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

war heut im LIF Raum mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Sind in Unterbrunn gestartet und dann hinten über Felder und heilige Länder zum Staffelberg hoch.
Dort ist auch eine super schöne Gegend die ich nur jedem empfehlen kann.
Natürlich wurde ich geführt, kenn mich da auch nicht aus.
Jedenfalls haben die im LIF Landkreis auch ganz schön viele Berge.
Wetter hat super gapasst, von daher wars ein geiler Tag.

Gruß Eltmenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (10. Oktober 2010)

Hat nächste woche jemand frei?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Oktober 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Hat nächste woche jemand frei?
> 
> Gruß



Bikefrei???


----------



## brndch (10. Oktober 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Bikefrei???


versteh ich ned!
Bin heut verwirrrrrt;


----------



## Eltmenner (10. Oktober 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> versteh ich ned!



Des is bestimmt wieder der Entzug!
Ich denke er meint, dass er keine Zeit zum fahren hat, und somit Bikefrei hat.
Also nix mit Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## rewoX (11. Oktober 2010)

@ Eberhard:

Hast du von deiner gestrigen Tour zufällig einen Track für mich. Die Bilder schauen ja echt gut aus. 

Grüße Rene


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2010)

rewoX schrieb:


> @ Eberhard:
> 
> Hast du von deiner gestrigen Tour zufällig einen Track für mich. Die Bilder schauen ja echt gut aus.
> 
> Grüße Rene



Hi Rene,

schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7550761&postcount=712

von den Bildern her vermute ich das Eberhard und Thomas die Trails E1 und E2 gefahren sind, bin die selbe Strecke vor 4 Wochen gefahren. Am Samstag war ich dann im E3 unterwegs, da wars auch richtig super. Alle Tracks findest Du übrings auf der Seite der Seigerwaldbiker
http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rewoX (11. Oktober 2010)

ja vielen Dank...mal schauen wann ich dazu komme.
Ich nehme an, das die bezeichnung E1 - E3 zu sehen sind, wenn ich das gpx einlese, oder?

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2010)

rewoX schrieb:


> ja vielen Dank...mal schauen wann ich dazu komme.
> Ich nehme an, das die bezeichnung E1 - E3 zu sehen sind, wenn ich das gpx einlese, oder?
> 
> Grüße und Danke!



Nein, da kannst Du leider nichts lesen, da muß man mal mit den Steigerwaldbikern gefahren sein  aber vielleicht hilft Dir das 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/327660]
	
[/URL]

AUf der Seite der Steigerwaldbiker mußt Du nach Trailrunde (große Trailrunde) suchen.
Ich habe hier im Thread auch schon mal alle Tracks mit den Trails abgelegt.


----------



## rewoX (11. Oktober 2010)

ohhh sehr schön!!!
nochmals VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Eingänge zu den Trails finden mal nicht so einfach wenn man die Trails das erste mal fährt. 
Also immer langsam anfahren !!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich war am WE am Geißkopf, war richtig was los.
Haben eine neue Strecke dort, Flow Country. Kann man richtig gut fahren, um die durchgeschüttelten Knochen vom DH oder Fr zu regenerieren.
Leider hat der Heli auch wieder seinen Einsatz erhalten.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## rewoX (11. Oktober 2010)

@Ernie
wenn du das nächste mal da hingehst, kannste mir gerne bescheid geben...ich kenne niemanden von hier, der sowas fährt


----------



## brndch (11. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Die Eingänge zu den Trails finden mal nicht so einfach wenn man die Trails das erste mal fährt.
> Also immer langsam anfahren !!



Hatte den Einstieg zum E1 heute durch mehr oder weniger zufall mal gefunden. Wie ich durch den Irrgarten gefunden gabe ist mir im nachhinein allerdings ein Rätsel. Und ab und an mit  vorsicht zu genießen.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> Hatte den Einstieg zum E1 heute durch mehr oder weniger zufall mal gefunden. Wie ich durch den Irrgarten gefunden gabe ist mir im nachhinein allerdings ein Rätsel. Und ab und an mit  vorsicht zu genießen.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Christian,
die Einstiege findet man nur wenn man die Trails ein paar mal mit den Steigerwaldbikern gefahren ist oder wenn man ein GBS hat und beim Einstieg langsam anfährt und genau auf den Track achtet.


----------



## bikepoli (12. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> die Einstiege findet man nur wenn man die Trails ein paar mal mit den Steigerwaldbikern gefahren ist oder wenn man ein GBS hat und beim Einstieg langsam anfährt und genau auf den Track achtet.


 

hallo Erwin 

-> kleine Korrektur - wir waren Am Sonntag im E 3


----------



## bikepoli (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute hier im Netz!

Ja ja  ist es denn schon wieder so weit?? 

Die Sander, also die Steigerwaldbiker , wollen auch in dieser Wochen, wieder einen Nightride fahren!

*Auch in dieser Woche am **Mittwoch *den 13.10.2010 

Also hier die amtliche Mitteilung:

Nightride in Sand a. Main 
*Termin: 13.10.2010 -> 19:00 Uhr *
*Treffpunkt*: bei unserem bike oldie - Eberhard 

für die Ortsunkundigen  Treffpunkt:* 97522 Sand, Finkenweg 5*

Licht an Rad od. Helm und ..... dann genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thilo,
an dieser Stelle hier im Forum:

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag*    

Lass dich heute schön feiern und hau rein


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Oktober 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo Erwin
> 
> -> kleine Korrektur - wir waren Am Sonntag im E 3



Hi Thomas,

hab ich die Nummer wieder mal durch einander gebracht.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/327660]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thilo

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Eltmenner (12. Oktober 2010)

Hm!

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und Dir auch gratulieren, lieber Thilo!
Hehehe!

Hoffe Du bekommst viele Laufräder mit Carbonfelgen, Carbonlenker unter 60g, hauchdünne Carbonsättel, die Ultraleichtkurbel und alles was ein SchwerelosBiker noch so alles braucht. 

Gruß Ralf

P.S. Happy Birthday!


----------



## bikepoli (13. Oktober 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hm!
> 
> Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und Dir auch gratulieren, lieber Thilo!
> Hehehe!
> ...


 

Also auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Glück, Gesundheit und möglichst viele unfallfreie und pannenfreie KM auf dem wohl gewichtsoptimierten Bike. 

Dazu viele leichte und ultraleichte Geschenke  --> aber was wiegt was  - und am wenigsten wiegt nichts !


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Oktober 2010)

Und, hat ein Nightride stattgefunden?
Man liest und hört nichts


----------



## rewoX (14. Oktober 2010)

hier was für Superspontane:

ich habe heute früh mein Bike ins Auto geschmissen und werde direkt nach der Arbeit versuchen die drei Trails, welche Gandalf gepostet hat abzufahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat,
ich bin um 16:45 am Pendlerparkplatz bei Knetzgau und werde so um 16:55Uhr los fahren.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand so spontan Lust und Zeit.
(Licht nicht vergessen!)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Holger
Die Nachtfahrt hat Stattgefunden, die Biker bestanden aus Thomas, Alfons, Gerhard, Christian, und meine Wenigkeit. Wir sind so um die 30 km gefahren. Zu die Nacht - Temperaturen die waren ampfang ja ganz in Ordnung, aber zum Schluss hin ganz schÃ¶n kâ¦â¦ So Steuern wir halt langsam hin zum Winter, in den Bergen ist am Wochenente auch Schneefall angesagt, da kommt freute auf. Die Vorstellung von Mountenbiken im Winter oder bei der Nacht erfordert vom Ausstehenden viel Phantasie. Und Mountenbiken im Winter oder bei der Nacht ist sicherlich extrem, und noch extremer ist die Kombination von Winter und Nacht, doch sind wir ja sowieso verrÃ¼ckte Spinner, vor denen MÃ¼tter ihre TÃ¶chter schon immer gewarnt hatten. Und wer zu Hause bleibt und schmollen will, kann das ja gerne tun. Umso besser, hat man dann in den verschneiden Wald seine Ruh.
Doch egal wie man das Biken sieht, mit Jahreszeit â spezifischer sorgfÃ¤ltige zusammengestellter AusrÃ¼stung am Bike und der passenden Bekleidung dazu gestaltet sich Winter nicht schwieriger oder HÃ¤rter als ein Rodel â Ausflug oder ein Skitag. Immer mehr Biker wie auch bei uns in der nÃ¤heren Umgebung fahren so denke ich gerade an die  Ebelsbacher, wo ich auch schon einige male eingladen wurde, zeigt doch dass das nicht so schwierig ist. In Punkto BelastungsintensitÃ¤t, Rhythmus, Naturerlebnis oder Feeling. So ist man beim Fahren schnell im Rhythmus und genieÃt intensiv die Natur und die Bewegung an der frischen Luft. Also bis zum nÃ¤chsten Nightride   


GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Oktober 2010)

so in 4wochen werd ich mich auch wieder mal anschliessen 
zwar dezent aber hauptsache rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (14. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so in 4wochen werd ich mich auch wieder mal anschliessen
> zwar dezent aber hauptsache rollen



wenndudezentbergabrollstkommtdochtrotzdemkeinerhinterher ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Oktober 2010)

ich muß echt locker machen  
damit das alles gut zusammen wächst 
aber im dec bekomm ich mein neues spielzeug


----------



## brndch (14. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich muß echt locker machen
> damit das alles gut zusammen wächst
> aber im dec bekomm ich mein neues spielzeug



Welches Rad willst du den schlachten für die Sau?
Oder wirds komplett neu?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Oktober 2010)

naja 
es wird schwarz
der  rohlofflaufradsatz kommtt rein
die 160 mz all m 1 
ein pearl 216/63mm
teile vom zoni vorbau lenker kurbel stütze sattel
evt nächstes jahr variostütze mit fernbedienung
(kabelhalter sind am rahmen)

beim pulcro wird der hinterbau umgeschweßt
lenkwinkel flacher tretlager tiefer
1mal9  reicht für hier
und ne mz z1 sport 160mm

meine hardtails leg ich mal still 
weil eingang  geht grad gar net


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2010)

rewoX schrieb:


> hier was für Superspontane:
> 
> ich habe heute früh mein Bike ins Auto geschmissen und werde direkt nach der Arbeit versuchen die drei Trails, welche Gandalf gepostet hat abzufahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat,
> ich bin um 16:45 am Pendlerparkplatz bei Knetzgau und werde so um 16:55Uhr los fahren.
> ...



Un wie wars, hast Du alles gefunden


----------



## rewoX (15. Oktober 2010)

ja ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es etwas zu spät war für meine Ansage.

Am ersten Trail bin ich erst mal vorbei geheizt, aber dank GPS hab ich´s nach 100m gemerkt. Ja die Strecke ist echt der Hammer! Allerdings als es dann so richtig Nacht war, und ich mir vor Schiss fast in die Hosen gemacht habe, bin ich den Schlangentrail nicht mehr gefahren. 

Über drei der 5 fünf Brücklein habe ich allerdings geschoben, dass mit den Längslöchern war mir so alleine dann doch zu risky.

Und beim nächsten mal nehme ich eine Kettensäge mit, damit ich die ganzen Querliegenden Bäume beseitige, über die man definitiv nicht drüber kommt, wenn man nicht gerade die Gimmiks von Rayn Leach hat.  (kleiner Scherz)

Was mir auch noch en Rätsel ist, wie man auf so einer Tour nen 15er Schnitt hinbekommen soll. Meiner lag bei kläglichen 11km/h  

Werde das ganze nochmal am Tag wiederholen, weils echt Bock gemacht hat.
Danke nochmal für den Post mit den Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Rene

Besten Dank für die Blumen, aber die gebührt den Steigerwald Bikern, die hegen, pflegen und bauen die Trails immer weiter aus.
Die Tracks sind auch auf deren Seite veröffentlicht.
Ich/wir fahren öfterns mal zusammen mit Eberhard, Thomas, Matthias, Gerhard,..... da lernt man viele neue Wege im Steigerwald kennen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Erwin wie geht es dir, schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wie geht so?

Da hätte ich noch eine kleine Frage an den Rene, du sprichst querliegende Bäume an, in welchen Trailstück sollen die sein. Wir sind die Trails erst die letzte Woche gefahren, da lagen keine rum, sonst wären wir nicht auf so einen Schnitt gekommen. Oder möchtest du vielleicht mit deiner Motorsäge einen neuen Schnitzen. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin wie geht es dir, schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wie geht so?
> 
> Da hätte ich noch eine kleine Frage an den Rene, du sprichst querliegende Bäume an, in welchen Trailstück sollen die sein. Wir sind die Trails erst die letzte Woche gefahren, da lagen keine rum, sonst wären wir nicht auf so einen Schnitt gekommen. Oder möchtest du vielleicht mit deiner Motorsäge einen neuen Schnitzen.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,

mir gehts gut, hab nur wenig Zeit zum Fahren, wie Du weißt bin ich ja wieder Fußballtrainer 
Die quer liegenden Bäume waren im E3 (wenns der ist) unterhalb Silberstattel, da waren mindestens 3-4 große Baumstämme drinnen.


----------



## rewoX (16. Oktober 2010)

joup genau...im E3 war das. Aber wären die Bäume nicht da gewesen, hätte ich auch keinen 15er Schnitt gepackt


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Oktober 2010)

rewoX schrieb:


> joup genau...im E3 war das. Aber wären die Bäume nicht da gewesen, hätte ich auch keinen 15er Schnitt gepackt



den 15er Schnitt schafft man nur wenn man es öfters gefahren ist und vorallem mit Eberhard und den Steigerwald Bikern fährt! 
Das macht richtig Spaß ist aber auch anstrengend


----------



## Eltmenner (16. Oktober 2010)

Hey Steigerwald Bikers,

wenns Wetter Morgen passt komm ich zu nem kleinen Ausflug nach Sand.
Start ist 9 Uhr wie immer, oder?
Wenn es regnet oder nieselt wirds natürlich nichts.
Will ja ned noch krank werden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ralf 

Unser Ausfahrt findet wie immer in der Winterzeit um 9 Uhr bei jedem Wetter statt, aus man ist krank, da ist es besser man bleibt daheim. Und nicht so man könnte vielleicht, es gibt ja dem Wetter entsprechend die Bekleidung.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## brndch (16. Oktober 2010)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hey Steigerwald Bikers,
> 
> wenns Wetter Morgen passt komm ich zu nem kleinen Ausflug nach Sand.
> Start ist 9 Uhr wie immer, oder?
> ...



Vll komm ich a nach dem mir heute so viele steine in den weg gelegt wurden.
Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2010)

jaja geht nur fahrn
ich hock mich in den keller schau mir meine stahlrösser an 
und heul dann etwas das ich net mit zum spielen darf


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jaja geht nur fahrn
> ich hock mich in den keller schau mir meine stahlrösser an
> und heul dann etwas das ich net mit zum spielen darf



Hi Walter,
das wird schon wieder Wir müssen demnächst mal auf Tour gehen, damit ich auch wieder fit werden . 
Mal was anderes dieses Jahr sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder eine Weihnachtstour mit abschließenden  und  machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2010)

jo das machen wir 
nightride in sw start am schießhaus ende schießhaus
mit schnitzel und bier vernichtung

müss mer mal nen termin klären 
und wer alles mit will zwecks tisch res.


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo das machen wir
> nightride in sw start am schießhaus ende schießhaus
> mit schnitzel und bier vernichtung
> 
> ...



Auf geht's Leute
Abschlußfahren am Schießhaus mit Schitzel und Bier
Terminabstimmung ist angesagt!!!

Nicht das es wie letztes Jahr ausfällt

Als kleine Erinnerung ein paar Bilder von 2008


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Erwin

Das mit der Abschlussfahrt verstehe ich jetzt nicht Richtig, wir Fahren doch wie immer dem Winter durch. Ach ja du meinst eine Jahresabschlussfahrt, wie Dumm von mir. Selbstverständlich dass wäre Super, bin dabei. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

das mit dem Schießhaus klingt ja ganz gut - also wenn das ganze für mich terminlich zum händeln ist bin ich dabei!

So ein "Schießhausschnitzel" geht schon mal - nach nem Nightride


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> 
> Das mit der Abschlussfahrt verstehe ich jetzt nicht Richtig, wir Fahren doch wie immer dem Winter durch. Ach ja du meinst eine Jahresabschlussfahrt, wie Dumm von mir. Selbstverständlich dass wäre Super, bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,

Stimmt Jahresabschlussfahrt mit Weihnachtsessen sollte es heißen.
Also auf geht's her mit den Terminvorschlägen


----------



## pinguin (18. Oktober 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> So ein "Schießhausschnitzel" geht schon mal - nach nem Nightride



Es empfiehlt sich die Seniorenportion zu ordern. Oder Alufolie mitzuführen. Wir essen gerne mal zu dritt an einem Schnitzel und Beilagen (zwei Erwachsene, ein Kleinkind).

Ansonsten, ja freilich, ich täte auch mitfahren/essen wollen, wenn Termin passt.

Da letztes Jahr Singlespeed und Starkbierfest (i.d.R. der Samstag um den 10. Nov rum, also heuer wohl eher der 13. Nov) auch ausgefallen ist und mir nicht klar ist, ob heuer wieder was zammgeht, ja da wäre das hier auch ne nette Alternative.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo @ all,

melde mich auch schon mal für das schnitzelchen an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(unter vorbehalt)

als termin würde ich zwecks den vielen weihnachtsfeieren etc. den termin nicht so spät auswählen.

mein vorschlag, wenn sich schon keiner traut:

Mittwoch, den 1. dezember 2010 oder 
Donnerstag den 2. dezember 2010

Uhr zeit jeweils um 18:15 Uhr am 
Schießhaus Schweinfurt, An der oberen Haardt, 97422 Schweinfurt.
www.schiesshaus-schweinfurt.de

ich hoffe mein navi kennt sich aus.

so nun fallt mal über meinen vorschlag her, und entscheidet euch für einen tag.

 gruß @ all

mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> 
> melde mich auch schon mal für das schnitzelchen an.
> 
> ...


Hi Mathias

dann fange ich gleich mal an Donnerstag geht bei mir bis einschließlich 02.12 wegen Fußballtraining nicht.

01.12 geht bis jetzt 
Wegen mir auch mal eine einem Freitag Abend Ende November


----------



## bikepoli (18. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Mathias
> 
> dann fange ich gleich mal an Donnerstag geht bei mir bis einschließlich 02.12 wegen Fußballtraining nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Also um mal den Gedanken fortzuführen, würde ich doch einfach mal ohne viel BlaBla  den Mittwoch den 01.12.2010 vormerken. 

Da gehts bei mir sicherlich auch (bisher jedenfalls) 
Mach' mer' doch gleich mal fix - oder ??

Also für mich 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" am 01.12.2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Also um mal den Gedanken fortzuführen, würde ich doch einfach mal ohne viel BlaBla  den Mittwoch den 01.12.2010 vormerken.
> 
> Da gehts bei mir sicherlich auch (bisher jedenfalls)
> Mach' mer' doch gleich mal fix - oder ??
> ...



Mittwoch 01.12.2010
bikepoli  1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Gandalf  1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" oder "Pizza"


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. Oktober 2010)

[email protected], hallo Erwin,

na also:

Machen wir doch den Mittwoch den 1. Dezember 2010 klar !!
                 Uhrzeit 18:15 Uhr am Schießhaus Schweinfurt

Mathias:   1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier 
                                (Das Familienessen für den Leichtgewichtsbiker)

so daß ist schon mal fix und ab jetzt heißt es anmelden jungs&mädels.

danke und sers

mathias

PS         erwin bestellt den tisch


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Oktober 2010)

klingt für mich auch gut 
da müßt ich wieder in der lage sein 
euch durch den wald zu führn


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> klingt für mich auch gut
> da müßt ich wieder in der lage sein
> euch durch den wald zu führn


Super Walter,
ohne Dich würden wir den Weg sowieso nicht finden ---> Nur Schnitzel und Bier


----------



## pinguin (18. Oktober 2010)

Jo, basst. Steht im Kalender. Helau.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. Oktober 2010)

[email protected],


die STEIGERWALDBIKER prÃ¤sentieren::hÃ¼pf:
am *Donnerstag den 21.10.2010  *findet statt:
ein *  Nightride 
*
*" Da brennt der Wald"*
*um  19:00 Uhr*


Treffpunkt ist beim Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder, im Finkenweg 5 Sand am  Main
*
*
*Also Licht ans Rad und ab aufs Bike und ab in den Wald >> it's FUN  *

  ã
 FÃ¼r euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank.


 Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (19. Oktober 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> 
> die STEIGERWALDBIKER prÃ¤sentieren::hÃ¼pf:
> ...


 

steht jetzt auch im Last-Minute Biken


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt 6

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" oder "Pizza"
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: ???


Wo ist der Rest aus SWE, Steigerwald und den Haßbergen
zanderschnapper, The_Ralle, La-Le-Lu (Stefan), brndch, Mephato, rewoX, Akkuschrauber, Cyclomaster, Steevens91, Haibike94, Michi83 (wo stecks Du denn überhaupt??), Bymike, scary.master, skateson, SpeedFox, fromanck, snuffleupagus, mehr fallen mir jetzt nicht ein ich hab mit Sicherheit die Hälfte vergessen 
das gilt auch für die anderen die sonst noch mitlesen 

Bitte anmelden und erweitern


----------



## scary.master (19. Oktober 2010)

rein von der sache würd ich sehr gerne mitfahren kommen, nur ich denke mal mit meiner powerled + fenix TA21 komm ich da nicht wirklich weit :/
beim essen wäre ich aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## nightrider91 (19. Oktober 2010)

Lampe kaufen oder selber basteln 
meine bastellÃ¶sung hat nur ca. 30â¬ bzw. mit LadegerÃ¤t 50â¬ gekostet und macht ordentlich Licht (20 W Hallogenlampe).
Wenn ich am 1.12. Zeit hab (ich mÃ¼sst noch mal auf meinen Klausurenplan schauen ) wÃ¤r ich auch dabei.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2010)

quatsch powerled + fenix TA21  reichen  da  
die anderen herren fahrn mit einer  leuchtkraft da kannste normal auch ohne licht mit!


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. Oktober 2010)

Fährt heut Nacht jemand?


----------



## pinguin (20. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Mittwoch 01.12.2010
> pinguin: ???



Ja, bin da - wenn nix geschäftl. dazwischen kommt.
Was ich esse wird kurzfristigst vor Ort entschieden.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (20. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus
> 
> ...



Hallo Erwin, ich werde auch kommen( so es die arbeit zulässt).


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt 10

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" oder "Pizza"
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: ???
Schwabenpfeil: ??
scary.master: ??
nightrider91:??
La-Le-Lu (Stefan) 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder DU ???


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> SIZE="6"]Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus[/SIZE]
> 
> bis jetzt 10
> 
> ...



Der 1te 12te ist zwar noch hin aber ich hab auch Bock auf ein Schnitzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja freilich ess' ich was. Wäre ja noch schöner.


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt 11

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" oder "Pizza"
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: ??
scary.master: ??
nightrider91:??
La-Le-Lu: (Stefan) 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (21. Oktober 2010)

Geht auch Schnitzel ohne Nightride??
Schwabenpfeil will auch ein Schanitzel.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Oktober 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Geht auch Schnitzel ohne Nightride??
> Schwabenpfeil will auch ein Schanitzel.
> Gruß Ernie



Hi Ernie

es geht alles  auch nur Essen ohne den Nightride


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Geht auch Schnitzel ohne Nightride??
> Schwabenpfeil will auch ein Schanitzel.
> Gruß Ernie



nene der schwabenpfeil muß seinen mit seinem panzer mitfahrn


----------



## Akkuschrauber (21. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> nene der schwabenpfeil muß seinen mit seinem panzer mitfahrn


 
Nene Walter, der Panzer iss schon im Winterschlaf. Der hatte am 9-10 Okt.seinen letzen Einsatz am Geißkopf.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## scary.master (21. Oktober 2010)

was soll´s bin dabei, lichtmäßig werd ich schon irgendwie zurrecht kommen,
wenn nicht zum essen bin ich dann auf jeden fall dabei

die rolle des panzer´s geht dann wohl an mich oder ? ^^


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Oktober 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Der 1te 12te ist zwar noch hin aber ich hab auch Bock auf ein Schnitzel.



Ich auch


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *13*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"


Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 89054 (21. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Wo ist der Rest aus SWE, Steigerwald und den Haßbergen
> zanderschnapper, The_Ralle, La-Le-Lu (Stefan), brndch, Mephato, rewoX, Akkuschrauber, Cyclomaster, Steevens91, Haibike94, Michi83 (wo stecks Du denn überhaupt??), Bymike, scary.master, skateson, SpeedFox, fromanck, snuffleupagus, mehr fallen mir jetzt nicht ein ich hab mit Sicherheit die Hälfte vergessen
> das gilt auch für die anderen die sonst noch mitlesen



Ich schaff's nicht 
Bin nur ganz kurz ueber Weihnachten verfuegbar (und eigentlich auch nicht in SW) und danach wieder ganzweitweg.
Feiert schoen und trinkt eins fuer mich mit!


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Oktober 2010)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Ich schaff's nicht
> Bin nur ganz kurz ueber Weihnachten verfuegbar (und eigentlich auch nicht in SW) und danach wieder ganzweitweg.
> Feiert schoen und trinkt eins fuer mich mit!



Schade, na dann werd ich mal ein Bier für Dich mittrinken .
Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> die rolle des panzer´s geht dann wohl an mich oder ? ^^



ähm ja!!!


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. Oktober 2010)

War gestern übrigens ein guter Nightride.

Die letzte Abfahrt bei ders mir den Stecker aus der Lampe gezogen hat war voll geil!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Oktober 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> War gestern übrigens ein guter Nightride.
> 
> Die letzte Abfahrt bei ders mir den Stecker aus der Lampe gezogen hat war voll geil!!



Wer ist denn wo gefahren?
Hab ich da was verpasst?
Die Sander sind doch schon am Mittwoch gefahren, oder?


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. Oktober 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wer ist denn wo gefahren?
> Hab ich da was verpasst?
> Die Sander sind doch schon am Mittwoch gefahren, oder?



Nö gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (22. Oktober 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Nö gestern


 
Hallo  Thilo

hast du noch mal den Namen des Kollegen in Bamberg parat - der ebenfalls in Sachen Leichtbau und Triathlon aktiv ist!

ich hab da noch was mit Seitz Markus in Erinnerung aber ich weiß es eben nicht mehr genau!


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Oktober 2010)

Schaizzendreck, 
da habe ich doch glatt gepennt 
War auf Mittwoch fixiert und konnte dann nicht, sonst wäre ich wohl alleine in Sand gestanden


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Oktober 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo  Thilo
> 
> hast du noch mal den Namen des Kollegen in Bamberg parat - der ebenfalls in Sachen Leichtbau und Triathlon aktiv ist!
> 
> ich hab da noch was mit Seitz Markus in Erinnerung aber ich weiß es eben nicht mehr genau!



Du meinst wohl den Sebastian Wetz


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. Oktober 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo  Thilo
> 
> hast du noch mal den Namen des Kollegen in Bamberg parat - der ebenfalls in Sachen Leichtbau und Triathlon aktiv ist!
> 
> ich hab da noch was mit Seitz Markus in Erinnerung aber ich weiß es eben nicht mehr genau!



Wetz Sebastian


----------



## bikepoli (22. Oktober 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Schaizzendreck,
> da habe ich doch glatt gepennt
> War auf Mittwoch fixiert und konnte dann nicht, sonst wäre ich wohl alleine in Sand gestanden


 

ja,ja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Steevens91 (24. Oktober 2010)

Erwin du hast mich vergessen!


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Oktober 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Erwin du hast mich vergessen!



Wußte ich es doch, aber Du bist mit im Sicherheit nicht der einzige 
Un bist DU dabei!!!


----------



## Steevens91 (24. Oktober 2010)

klar


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *14*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. Oktober 2010)

@ all,

am * Mittwoch den  27.10.2010   *findet statt:

ein *  Nightride2010 um 19:00 Uhr*





Treffpunkt ist beim Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder, im Finkenweg 5 in Sand;


Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfÃ¤higes Mountainbike.
!!!  LICHT !!!    und    !!! Helm !!!
Wir fahren ca. 2 - 3  Stunden in und um den Steigerwald.
Die Trails einfach je nach Wetterlage und das Tempo bestimmt der  Langsamste. 
Schlechtes Wetter ist kein Grund nicht zu fahren.
Jeder fÃ¤hrt auf eigenes Risiko!!!!
 
*Also Licht ans Rad und ab aufs Bike und ab in den Wald >>  it's FUN *




 ã
 FÃ¼r euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank, und nicht vergessen:  

 *AKKU aufladen  !!!*




mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (26. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

so meld mich a mal zur Jahresabschlussfahrt an  
natürlich mit Schnitzel (wie sichs halt ghört  )

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *14*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du


----------



## bikepoli (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo Erwin

das Schießhaus füllt sich ja so langsam 
kleine korrektur: wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sinds denn schon 15


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Oktober 2010)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo Erwin
> 
> das Schießhaus füllt sich ja so langsam
> kleine korrektur: wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sinds denn schon 15



Stimmt sind schon 15 !!!
werde es beim nächsten mal berücksichtigen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Holger 
 Und wie war deine Heimfahrt, bis du gut heimgekommen.


Hallo Erwin, habe gestern mit dem Gerhard gesprochen, in müsstest auch noch auf der Liste setzten, der wäre auch dabei.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *17*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das fast 20 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Holger
> Und wie war deine Heimfahrt, bis du gut heimgekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard, 
habs aufgenommen wie Du siehst. 
Wo seit ihr gestern gefahren?


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlussfahrt incl. Schnitzel!
Ralle is dabei


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Oktober 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Jahresabschlussfahrt incl. Schnitzel!
> Ralle is dabei



Bist in der Liste dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Holger
> Und wie war deine Heimfahrt, bis du gut heimgekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,
danke der Nachfrage - ja, bin gut nach Hause gerollt


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *20*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *über *20 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Oktober 2010)

*ich sag nur die nacht der blinden rehe   
*


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Walter,
wie gehts dir denn?
Machts'e schön Fortschritte?


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Oktober 2010)

öhm ne
dauert noch wir reden von 6-24monate

aber sonst werd ich wieder nach und nach


----------



## scary.master (28. Oktober 2010)

ohweh 20 biker xD flashmob ?

und ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen mir nicht doch schnell ma ne lampe zusammen zu löten, es wissen und die technick sind ja da nur am mateiral scheiterts :/ (lampengehäuse, soll irgendwas in richtung 4-6 Qree Q5 LED´s werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Erwin

 Biker waren an diesen Abend: Werner, Holger, Mathias, Thomas, Gerhard, Alfons, und meine Wenigkeit.  

Zuerst sind wir ohne geringste Höhenmeter zumachen den Altmain hochgefahren, der Weg führte uns so an der Limbacher Kappel vorbei. An Hermannsberger Hohlgraben gingen wir in die ersten Höhenmeter. An rande der Weinberge vorbei, ab da geht der Weg a prupt in die Fall  Linie des Sander Steinbruch zur Autobahnbrücke, über der groben Schotterpiste im Wald ging das Night Reit Abenteuer in die nächste Höhenmeter und so wurden wir schnell warm, mit gemischten Gefühlen holpern wir mit unsern flutlicht durch die kurven - Kombinationen des Ebersberger Trail. Der  jungfräulicher Trail zog sich um der Bergflange, in engen Kehren und trickreichen Wurzelpasssagen machte das herunter Spulen der Kilometer so richtig Spaß. Höhenmeter für Höhenmeter treten wir jetzt unsere Bikes in der Nacht die Steigung zum Renner Kreuz hoch. In Downhill  Spaß und gut dosierten Bremsmanöver ging es Bergab zur Kammerstraße. Über den Schotterbelag der Kammerstraße fuhren wir in den Marswald, nun Schlingert sich der Reifen auf einen Bodenweg nach Zell hinunter und so in Richtung Heimat.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
schöne Tour heute 
der Start war hier das müßten die meisten kennen, die schon mit uns gefahren sind  


 


mein Ziel war hier das sollten zummindest alle Schweinfurter Biker kennen 




Start --> Höllental --> Lindenbrunnen --> Ziel --> ein paar Trails abfahren --> und wieder rückwärts

Schön war, jetzt wird geduscht und dann gehts zum Fußball.


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Oktober 2010)

*wasn eigentlich mit winterpokal?
noch keine teams morgen gehts los 
ich mein ich bin raus
bzw mach ich ein einzelteam 
schlammspringers reha *


----------



## Michi83 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Biker,

war lang nicht mehr hier 

War heute in Osternohe. Geil wars.

Erwin, darf ich auch mit zum Abschlussessen?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Oktober 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> war lang nicht mehr hier
> 
> ...



Hi Mich aber klar doch  

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *21*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Michi83: Michi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *über *20 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei, ist für die Tischreservierung notwendig.  Walter das übernimmst wieder Du


----------



## GEORGEDD (1. November 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Mich aber klar doch
> 
> Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus
> 
> ...




Moinmoin Bikers

leider kann ich nicht zum Saisonabschluss/Auftakt  kommen. Der Weg ist selbst für einen Massenneitreit und das Riesenschnitzel zu weit.

Allerdings würd ich mal den Vorschlag vom Walter aufgreifen. Wo sind denn die Winterpokalteams? Ich würde mich nat. als Fahrer anbieten . Die ersten Fahrer haben jetzt schon (10:00) die ersten 4 Stunden aufm Sattel weg  da müssen wir doch mithalten! 

Gruß aus DD...Georg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. November 2010)

Hi Walter 

Da gehtâs ja ganz schÃ¶n zur Sache, bei so vielen Biker die sich nachts an diesen Tag in Wald rum treiben, mÃ¼sste man ja Ã¼ber gewisse Sicherheit MaÃnamen  nachdenken

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## nightrider91 (1. November 2010)

So lange alle die vom Joscha eingeführte 15 m Regel ( alle Fahrer entweder 15 m vor oder 15 m hinter mir) beachten, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Oder gibt aussser mir noch Kamikazen für die man ne zusätzliche 15 m Regel einführen sollte?


----------



## scary.master (1. November 2010)

denke mal, nicht rumheizen wie blöde <-- eig eh klar oder ?
abstand natürlich auch groß genug, wenn der erste daliegt liegen am ende noch 5 andere mit drauf bis dann der rest zum stehen gekommen ist
und vorallem, rotes rücklicht für jeden ?


----------



## böser_wolf (1. November 2010)

@Eberhard   jo da werd ich mir was überlegen evt 2rudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (1. November 2010)

Hi,

Walter, glaub ich brauch nen besseren Freerider 

Was ist denn momentan so an Nightrides geplant?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. November 2010)

Einige EindrÃ¼cke und Bilder unserer Heutigen Tour des Tages

Diese Tour heute war das krasse Gegenteil zu einer Sonntagstour. Auf den Nivo einer kleinen Tages Alpentour mit einigen Tragepassagen haben wir hier Heute an Montag eine Tour gefahren. Man hatte bei gewissen Abschnitten jeden Moment den Eindruck, dass Winnetou um die Ecke gebogen kommt und uns sein Indianerland zeigt. Anfangs ging es heute durch unseren Steinbruchtrail -abschnitt den wir heuer noch nicht so oft gefahren haben, der Trail windet sich durch steiniges GelÃ¤nde kleine Schluchten â steile Drops und Felspassagen, die sich wie ein Ziegenpfad in die Flanke des Berges mit der Zeit gefressen haben. Ãber den Schotterweg fuhren wir wider auf die HÃ¶he des Ebersberg, nun geht der Singeltrailritt in gegen gesetzter Richtung die wir sonst fahren. Ãber den langgestreckten Hangpfad ging es Ã¼ber eine Steilpassage zum Schotterweg und so zum Zeller Spielplatz.  
Am Eingangstor des Marswald liegt der Spielplatz, hier Probierte Gerhard erstmal seine FahrkÃ¼nste aus, bevor wir heut zu unser kleinen Abenteuer in den Marswald fuhren. Ãber die Stufen fuhren wir zur nÃ¤chsten Schikane, hier ist fahrtechnik gefragt. In eine wild zerklÃ¼ftete Landschaft mit scharfkantigen schroffen Steinen, die mit einem Pflanzenteppich Ã¼berwuchert war, greifen die Reifen nur widerwillig im nassen, schweren Boden. Hier folgten wir den ungezÃ¤hmten Marsbach in seiner engen Schlucht bis hinunter nach Zell.


















GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. November 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *21*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Michi83: Michi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *über *20 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei

*Tischreservierung für 25 Personen ab 19:30*


----------



## slowup-fastdown (3. November 2010)

@ all,

 zur Abwechslung wieder ein mal am 
Donnerstag den 04.11.2010  findet statt:
 ein Nightride2010 um 19:00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt ist beim Eberhard Mühlfelder, Finkenweg 5, 97522 Sand am Main
 Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike.
!!! LICHT !!!  und !!! Helm !!!
Wir fahren ca. 2 - 3 Stunden in und um den Steigerwald.
 Die Trails einfach je nach Wetterlage und das Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste.  
Schlechtes Wetter ist kein Grund nicht zu fahren.
Jeder fährt auf eigenes  Risiko!!!!
 Also Licht ans Rad und ab aufs Bike und ab in den Wald >> it's FUN  
 Für euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank, und nicht vergessen: 
_AKKU aufladen_ !!!









 mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. November 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## slowup-fastdown (4. November 2010)

bin raus, bzw. drin im büro.






mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. November 2010)

Ich war dabei 
Schön war's wieder mit Euch, auch wenn wir nur zu viert waren.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. November 2010)

Hi Holger 

Ich sehe das einwenig anders, was ist eine Zahl ob vier, zwei oder Mehrere. Mir hat das Biken Gestern mit euch zu jeden Zeitpunkt Spaß gemacht. Die Voraussetzungen zum Fahren waren doch berfegt.  

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Cyclomaster (7. November 2010)

ACHTUNG jetzt auf BR Alpha!!!!!!!!!!

Sportsfreund Lötsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anschauen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. November 2010)

Hi Leute

EindrÃ¼cke von heutigen Sonntagsbiken

 Biker: Thomas und Eberhard

Biketaten:
Tageskilometer:38,6
HÃ¶hemeter     : 752


Zugegeben hatte ich Heute keine so richtige Lust bei so einem ScheiÃ Wetter zufahren, habe mir das eigentlich aus dem Kopf geschlagen. So trank ich gemÃ¼tlich meinen Kaffe und las meine neue Mountenbike, die mir gestern die Post zugestellt hatte. Es wurde langsam 9 Uhr, beim rausschauen wurde der Regen auch nicht weniger, und dachte in mir das ist ja auch mal nicht schlecht wenn man den Sonntag frÃ¼h daheim verbringt. Das gewisse BikegefÃ¼ll drÃ¼cke um 9 Uhr, und so schaute ich mal aus dem Fenster in der Hoffnung dass keiner kÃ¤mme. Ja denkste, da stand einer. Es war kein anderer wie der verrÃ¼ckte Thomas der mich gleich anstichelte, was ist los mit dir Warmduscher hopp auf wir drehen eine Runde, waren seine Worte. So blieb mir nichts anders Ã¼brig und kramte die RegeausrÃ¼stung hervor.
Angesichts der kappt Zeit die wir in diesem Jahr noch haben, die beste Gelegenheit um das Thema Regen und Mountenbiken etwas detaillierter zu betrachten, dacht ich.      
Bekanntlich gibt es ja kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte AusrÃ¼stung. FÃ¼r Regen habe ich zuerst mal eine Regenjacke. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses Modell schon als Regenjacke zÃ¤hlt, oder noch unter Windjacke lÃ¤uft. Theoretische Angaben wie WassersÃ¤ulen haben mich heute beim Praxistest im strÃ¶menden Regen auch nicht interessiert. Die Jacke ist gut geschnitten und das knalle orange mit den Reflektoren ist bei regengrauem Wetter sicher eine gute Idee. Mir gefÃ¤llt, dass die Jacke einen hohen Kragen hat. Negativ fÃ¤llt mir mein kurzer RÃ¼cken auf. Die Jacke kÃ¶nnt durchaus noch einige Zentimeter lÃ¤nger sein.
Vom einen andern Hersteller habe ich die Regenhosen. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sie ist sehr leicht, hat aber innen noch ein angenehmes Netz. Ein langer ReiÃverschluss erlaubt es die Hosen auch Ã¼ber die Schuhe anzuziehen. Sehr sinnvoll bei einem plÃ¶tzlichen Wolkenbruch. Am Knie ist die Hose Ã¼berlappend geschlitzt und lÃ¤sst eine gute Bewegung sowie eine LÃ¼ftung zu. Mit Klettriemen kann man die Hose eng ans Bein anlegen, damit sich nichts in der Kette wiederfindet. Weiter Regentools ist ein HelmÃ¼berzug. FÃ¼r die Schuhe hatte bis vor eine Jahr meine Winter-NeoprenÃ¼berzÃ¼ge angezogen, heute Testete ich mein neuen SH-MT 91 MTB Gore-Tex halbhohen Turing â Wanderschuh, der bei diesen Wetter gut abschnitt.
Fazit: Trotz umfassender RegenausrÃ¼stung bleibt man bei starkem Regen wie dem heutigen nicht wirklich trocken. Diese Erkenntnis ist aber nicht neu. Die moderne Kleidung reicht hÃ¶chstens dazu, um einen Ã¼berraschenden Regen fÃ¼r 1-2 Stunden auszuhalten. Wer wirklich stundenlang im Regen Biken will, muss wohl sehr tief in die Tasche greifen und dÃ¼rfte erheblich in der Bewegung eingeschrÃ¤nkt sein. Zudem weiÃ man trotz aller atmungsaktiver Kleidung auch heute noch nie so genau, ob die NÃ¤sse von innen oder von auÃen kommt. Lustig war es trotzdem und wenn es bis  Donnerstag zum Nachtbiken alles wieder trocken ist, geht es vielleicht nochmals auf Regentour!
GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. November 2010)

Hallo,

hier eine interessante Begebenheit:

Darf eine Behörde Betrunkenem das Radfahren verbieten!
JA !!!!!!!!!

Behörde darf Betrunkenem das Radfahren verbieten
Neustadt/Weinstraße (dpa) - Wer betrunken auf seinem Rad erwischt wird,
kann mit einem Radelverbot belegt werden. Das geht aus einer Entscheidung
des Verwaltungsgerichtes Neustadt/Weinstraße hervor. Ein Mann war von der
Polizei mit 1,67 Promille erwischt worden, als er in Schlangenlinien und
ohne Licht nachts Rad fuhr. Weil er danach kein medizinisch-psychologisches
Gutachten vorgelegt hatte, untersagte ihm die Straßenverkehrsbehörde das
Radfahren. Einen Eilantrag des Mannes, er könne sich das Gutachten nicht
leisten, lehnte das Gericht ab.

Also, dann im Biergarten höchstens Radlen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## pinguin (8. November 2010)

Wäre mir grad' wurscht. Dann einfach so nen flotten Roller kaufen (vorne 28", hinten erheblich kleiner) und die Beinmuskulatur so auf Trab bringen. Ich tät' mir da von niemandem irgendwas verbieten lassen. Da bin ich eigen.


----------



## The_Ralle (8. November 2010)

Hey Erwin!

Wann wollen wir uns denn dann wo zur Abfahrt treffen.
Um 18.30 Uhr am Schießhaus oder wie?!
Und dann bis 20.00 Uhr durch den Wald igeln?
Wie habt ihr euch das gedacht?!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (8. November 2010)

18:00 abfahrt!!
also spätestens 17:45 da sein   so wegen bla bla und hasten nicht gesehn 
fahren ca 1,5 stunden 
die nur zum essen kommen denn tisch besetzen 19:30
hat der herr sperber res.lassen 

wir kommen dann dazu 
und um 20uhr seh ich ein schnitzel vor mir


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. November 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 18:00 abfahrt!!
> also spätestens 17:45 da sein   so wegen bla bla und hasten nicht gesehn
> fahren ca 1,5 stunden
> die nur zum essen kommen denn tisch besetzen 19:30
> ...



 Kann nur zustimmen 
Treffpunkt 17:45 Abfahrt 18:00 möglicherweise in 2 Gruppen,
so gegen 19:30 - 19:45 wollte ich/wir wieder zurück sein, möglicherweise umziehen je nach Wetter notwendig und dann SCHNITZEL oder PIZZA oder... mit etwas  und viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (8. November 2010)

Klare Empfehlung: Schießhaus-Pizza, zwar 8,5 Euro, aber m.E. nach jeden ct wert


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. November 2010)

pinguin schrieb:


> Klare Empfehlung: Schießhaus-Pizza, zwar 8,5 Euro, aber m.E. nach jeden ct wert



Oder erst ein Schnitzel und dann die Pizza, oder umgekehrt.
Ach, is grad wurscht - hauptsache es schmeckt


----------



## böser_wolf (9. November 2010)

na des will ich sehn


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. November 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Oder erst ein Schnitzel und dann die Pizza, oder umgekehrt.
> Ach, is grad wurscht - hauptsache es schmeckt


 

..... wie jetzt, erst ne Pizza od. Schnitzel und dann einen fahren lassen???
wie seid ihr denn drauf !
Gruß Ernie


----------



## pinguin (9. November 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na des will ich sehn



Ich auch. Seitdem ein 150-Kilo-Mann vor nem Schnitzel verzweifelt ist und etwa ein Viertel zurückgehen ließ.

Ach ja, dort gibt es viel Alufolie


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. November 2010)

@ all,

Donnerstag den 11.11.2010  starten wir zum
Nightride2010 um 19:00 Uhr;   HELLAU !
Treffpunkt ist beim Eberhard Mühlfelder, Finkenweg 5, 97522 Sand am Main
 Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike.
!!! LICHT !!!  und !!! Helm !!!
Wir fahren ca. 2 - 3 Stunden in und um den Steigerwald.
 Die Trails einfach je nach Wetterlage und das Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste.  
Schlechtes Wetter ist kein Grund nicht zu fahren.
Jeder fährt auf eigenes  Risiko!!!!
 Also Licht ans Rad und ab aufs Bike und ab in den Wald >> it's FUN  
 Für euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank, und nicht vergessen: 
_AKKU aufladen_ !!!








 mathias
bin aber nicht dabei, muß aufs konzert


----------



## rewoX (9. November 2010)

@bikeoldi
hast du eure Tour vom 1.11. getrackt und würdest mir den Track schicken...wäre voll cool


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. November 2010)

Hi Leute 

Für Donnerstag bin ich raus, muß da am Abend anwesen sein. Am 11.11. hat mein Frau Geburtstag. Muß an diesen Tag für die Gäste den Pausenclown machen. Super Sache was?...

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. November 2010)

Dann musst Du wohl für einen Ersatzguide sorgen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (11. November 2010)

@ all, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 holger,

wahrscheinlich leuchtet euch der bikepoli mit dem blaulicht.

viel spaß euch, ich geh auf konzert.






mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (11. November 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo @ all

es ist richtig, ich möchte heute schon eine kleine entspannende Runde drehen.

Hab aber vorher noch einen wichtigen Termin und hoffe dass ich rechtzeitig wieder einstazklar bin.

Also ich denke mal dass es schon klappt -


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2010)

Mir war das Wetter zu unsicher, deshalb hab ich ausfallen lassen.
Seid ihr dennoch gefahren?


----------



## bikepoli (12. November 2010)

Pünklich zum Treffen hat es mit einem leichten Regen begonnen.
Dem zum Trotz sind wir, also der Gehard Langer und ich gestartet. 
Aber das Wetter wollte nicht wie wir wollten und es hat einfach nicht aufgehört zu regenen.
Wir sind dann lediglich über Zell, Böhlgrund nach Eschenau -> Westheim (Gerhard abgeliefert) und wieder zurück nach Sand.
Waren dann doch 21 km bei einer guten Std Fahrzeit.
Aber letztlich ein Schei...-Wetter - es wollte einfach nicht aufhören.

Erst später so. gegen 22:30 Uhr war der regen vorbei


----------



## Hilldown (12. November 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> ..... wie jetzt, erst ne Pizza od. Schnitzel und dann einen fahren lassen???
> wie seid ihr denn drauf !
> Gruß Ernie


 

zum Schnitzeln komm ich auch 
Maxi


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. November 2010)

Hilldown schrieb:


> zum Schnitzeln komm ich auch
> Maxi



und was ist mit fahren ???


----------



## Hilldown (12. November 2010)

Erwin, lies meine Signatur.Da langt es nur zum Essen. 

Gruß Maxi


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (12. November 2010)

...ja ja die Jugend, gibt immer ihren Gelüsten nach.  
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (12. November 2010)

hat er des von seinem altem herren ?


----------



## Hilldown (13. November 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hat er des von seinem altem herren ?


 

......?????? neeeeiiiin. Ich bin ein Anständiger Mensch.

Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2010)

wers glaubt 

hey mal was anderes 

ich hab nix gelesen von euch mit winterpokal 
keiner am start 

so ich hab noch 4plätze frei 
wer will http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/383
mit begründung warum ich ihn nehmen sollte   
strumpfhosen sind raus

gestern 2einhalb stunden schlammspiele 
danach kaffe und kuchen in der sonne


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. November 2010)

Hi Walter, ich hab Gestern auch ne Fango-Packung genossen.
Wenigstens haben die Temperaturen mitgespielt.
Wo hast du Kaffee u. Kuchen genossen.Wir waren am Natalino, da hab ich dich mit deiner besseren Hälfte vorbeidüsen gesehen.
Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2010)

wir waren ehr rustikal am marktplatz in der sonne gessen 
kaffe und kuchen to go

aber hey euere räder waren recht sauber 
ich hätt mich da net hinsetzen können


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. November 2010)

naja sauber ist relativ.Die Grundfarbe war teilweise noch sichtbar.
Ernie


----------



## lord24 (15. November 2010)

Hallo Erwin 
wir sind auch bei der Abschlußfahrt dabei (Werner Steigerwaldbiker und Theo Weipoltshausen), mit Schnitzel.
Kannst du noch genaue Abfahrtsdaten durchgeben.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. November 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *23*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Michi83: Michi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
lord24: Werner Steigerwaldbiker und Theo Weipoltshausen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *über *20 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei

*Tischreservierung für 25 Personen ab 19:30*



lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> wir sind auch bei der Abschlußfahrt dabei (Werner Steigerwaldbiker und Theo Weipoltshausen), mit Schnitzel.
> Kannst du noch genaue Abfahrtsdaten durchgeben.
> 
> Gruß Werner





böser_wolf schrieb:


> 18:00 abfahrt!!
> also spätestens 17:45 da sein   so wegen bla bla und hasten nicht gesehn
> fahren ca 1,5 stunden
> die nur zum essen kommen denn tisch besetzen 19:30
> ...





Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Kann nur zustimmen
> Treffpunkt 17:45 Abfahrt 18:00 möglicherweise in 2 Gruppen,
> so gegen 19:30 - 19:45 wollte ich/wir wieder zurück sein, möglicherweise umziehen je nach Wetter notwendig und dann SCHNITZEL oder PIZZA oder... mit etwas  und viel



*Treffpunkt um 17:45 am Parkplatz Schießhaus Schweinfurt Abfahrt 18:00 Rückkehr ca. 19:30*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (15. November 2010)

Wann ist denn diese Woche der Nightride?
Mittwoch würde mir persönlich besser passen


----------



## rockstar71 (15. November 2010)

nightride, da bin ich auch dabei......und auch beim schnitzel.......martin


----------



## DH. (15. November 2010)

Beim Nightride bin ich dabei, und beim Schnitzel natürlich auch


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. November 2010)

Hi Sven, mach dir nen Gepäckträger ans Bike, damit du das Schnitzel unterkriegst.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. November 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus
> 
> bis jetzt *25*
> 
> ...





rockstar71 schrieb:


> nightride, da bin ich auch dabei......und auch beim schnitzel.......martin






DH. schrieb:


> Beim Nightride bin ich dabei, und beim Schnitzel natürlich auch



Was wie wo wer  noch eine paar Schweinfurter, ich glaube wenn es so weiter geht muß ich noch ein paar Plätze mehr bestellen 
oder seid ihr schon bei den Triebtretern mitgezählt


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. November 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Was wie wo wer  noch eine paar Schweinfurter, ich glaube wenn es so weiter geht muß ich noch ein paar Plätze mehr bestellen
> oder seid ihr schon bei den Triebtretern mitgezählt


 

Nein, hat mit den Triebtretern nix zu tun.
Nenn sie einfach >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 
Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. November 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Nein, hat mit den Triebtretern nix zu tun.
> Nenn sie einfach >>MTB- Desaster Group<<
> Ernie



konnte es mir nicht entgehen lassen und das gleich oben einzutragen


----------



## SpeedFox (16. November 2010)

Hi Jungs manche kenn mich vielleicht noch zum Biken kann ich leider nicht kommen...aber evtl. nach der Arbeit zum Schnitzel-vernichten! Der Hacken is nur, dass i warscheinlich dann erst so um 20:45 uhr oben Schießhaus aufkreuzen werd  ja ma schau wies zeitlich hi haut...wollt ma wieder die ganzen bike kollegen von früher seh ....die sach hat sich nämlich weng verlaufen...oder habs ich mich nur


----------



## DH. (16. November 2010)

Naja, immer gerne


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. November 2010)

Was los Jungs?
Gibbet keinen *Nightride* heute oder morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH. (17. November 2010)

Ich hab Gestern schon einen Nightride gemacht 
Das war ein Spaß!


----------



## pinguin (17. November 2010)

Und ich heute.


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. November 2010)

Saubande


----------



## rockstar71 (17. November 2010)

morgen wieder


----------



## Hilldown (17. November 2010)

rockstar71 schrieb:


> morgen wieder


 
Na klar


----------



## Akkuschrauber (17. November 2010)

Diesmal aber ohne Beleuchtung, macht viel mehr spass.
Ernie


----------



## rockstar71 (17. November 2010)

klar.....Akku ist eh leer


----------



## DH. (18. November 2010)

*Maxi, kannst du überhaupt heute mitfahren?
**Weil letztes Jahr hattest du doch garkein licht oder? 
*​


----------



## Hilldown (18. November 2010)

Na Klar hab ich ein Licht, bloß des is ned so hell wir deins.
Und wenn ich das Licht ned find fahr ich halt ganz hinten.
Außerdem ohne Licht is es viel lustiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrider91 (18. November 2010)

wann und wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## DH. (18. November 2010)

Ja, das stimmt Maxi.

nightrider91 wir sind heute mal in Üchelhausen ne Runde gefahren


----------



## lord24 (19. November 2010)

Hallo Erwin

möchte noch 1 weitere Person mit anmelden, natürlich auch mit Schnitzel.
Der Rohloff-Markus aus Maßbach fährt mit.


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. November 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *26*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Michi83: Michi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
lord24: Werner Steigerwaldbiker und Theo Weipoltshausen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
rockstar71: >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
DH.: >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Rohloff-Markus aus Maßbach 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *fast* 30 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei

*Tischreservierung für 30 Personen ab 19:30*







*Treffpunkt um 17:45 am Parkplatz Schießhaus Schweinfurt Abfahrt 18:00 Rückkehr ca. 19:30*



lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> 
> möchte noch 1 weitere Person mit anmelden, natürlich auch mit Schnitzel.
> Der Rohloff-Markus aus Maßbach fährt mit.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. November 2010)

@ all,

ich würde mal sagen:      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




der 31te zahlt ne Runde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. November 2010)

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *knapp über 30*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Michi83: Michi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
lord24: Werner Steigerwaldbiker und Theo Weipoltshausen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
rockstar71: >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
DH.: >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Rohloff-Markus aus Maßbach 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Noch ein paar Nachmeldungen aus Schweinfurt, damit haben wir die 30er Marke geknackt !


Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *über* 30 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei

*Tischreservierung für 30 Personen ab 19:30*







*Treffpunkt um 17:45 am Parkplatz Schießhaus Schweinfurt Abfahrt 18:00 Rückkehr ca. 19:30*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (22. November 2010)

@ all,

Mittwoch den 24.11.2010  starten wir zum
Nightride um 19:00 Uhr;
Schlechtes Wetter ist kein Grund nicht zu fahren.
 
Treffpunkt ist beim Eberhard Mühlfelder, Finkenweg 5, 97522 Sand am Main
 Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike.
!!! LICHT !!!  und !!! Helm !!!
Wir fahren ca. 2 - 3 Stunden in und um den Steigerwald.
 Die Trails einfach je nach Wetterlage und das Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste.  

Jeder fährt auf eigenes  Risiko!!!!
 Also Licht ans Rad und ab aufs Bike und ab in den Wald >> it's FUN  
 Für euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank, und nicht vergessen: 
_AKKU aufladen_ !!!








 mathias

PS auch wenn es uncool aussieht, sollte man vielleicht schutzbleche montieren


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. November 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> Mittwoch den 24.11.2010  starten wir zum
> Nightride um 19:00 Uhr;
> ...


----------



## Mephato (22. November 2010)

Viel Spaß beim Nightride am 1.12! Wird bestimmt genial mit über 30 Mann =)  Bitte einige Bilder machen. Videos werden auch gern gesehn  

http://www.m55-bike.com/en/home habt ihr schon mal was von dem "Hybritbike" gehört oder gesehn? Schaut irgendwie krank aus


----------



## Hilldown (22. November 2010)

Find ich auch


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. November 2010)

Fährt jemand aus dem Forum hier am Sonntag 28.11.2010 in Kühlsheim das Weißwurstrennen mit??
Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.
Ernie


----------



## Cyclomaster (24. November 2010)

Hässlich und unfahrbar ist wohl der richtige Ausdruck


----------



## Hilldown (24. November 2010)

Ja ich fahr mit 
Maxi


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. November 2010)

@ all,

Mittwoch den 24.11.2010  starten wir zum
Nightride um 19:00 Uhr;
Schlechtes Wetter ist kein Grund nicht zu fahren.

Fällt AUS !!!  >>> es ist ja kein schlechtes Wetter mehr,
sondern Scheißwetter.

Oder wie die Norweger sagen:
Scheißwetter ist wenn die Schafe von der Wiese schwimmen,
und bei uns ist es gerade soweit.
 
Bis nächste Woche zum Nightride in SW.
Hoffen wir mal das die Schafe bis dahin zurückgeschwommen sind.







 mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. November 2010)

Hi Mathias 

Von unsere Seite war die Absage in Ordnung, unser Buschtrommeln allerdings drangen nicht bis nach Eltmann vor, so stand Punkt 19 Uhr der Werner vor der TÃ¼r und wollte bei den ScheiÃ Wetter eine Night â Reit Tour fahren. Frage? Mathias gehÃ¶rt der Werner auch zu den Schafen die du da beschrieben hast "upps". Auf jeden fall musste ich wider einiges von in anhÃ¶ren, wie zum Beispiel ihr Warmduscher und anders.







Frage an die Organisatoren der nÃ¤chsten geplanten Nigthreit - Abschluss - Tour, die am nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch in Schweinfurt Statt finden soll. Wenn da auch so ein Wetter harscht wie Heute, gehen wir da gleich zum Schnitzel Essen Ã¼ber, oder wird das ganze verschoben.

Bitte um eine Nachricht

Danke

GrÃ¼sse


----------



## scary.master (24. November 2010)

baloonreifen drauf und bikerafting 
wenns so weitergeht werd ich wohl für nächsde woche doch auf muddy mary wechseln müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (24. November 2010)

Hi Eberhard,

solange es nicht zu stark regnet oder schneit drehen wir auf jeden Fall ein Runde um dann anschließend ein "Schnitzel" oder eine Pizza oder was auch immer zu essen und etwas  zu trinken.
Aber warten wir mal das Wetter ab, ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und werde mal mit Walter reden und möglicherweise auch ein paar Trail/Wege abfahren damit wir wissen was wir machen können.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. November 2010)

@ all,

ich würde nach einem blick in den wetterbericht sagen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

- spikes aufziehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- 1 1/2 stunden biken im schnee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- bier und schnitzel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bis mittwoch







mathias


----------



## bikepoli (24. November 2010)

Hallo Leute und Schafe

das mit dem wetter heute war wohl der volle flop  - einfach ein richtiges Sauwetter, da schickste normaler weise nicht mal 'nen eltmänner vor die Tür.
Aber na ja auch schafe wollen mal rad-fahren oder halt auf der Wiese schwimmen!

Ich für mich hatte vor 14 tagen schon ne kalte Dusche - deshalb hab ich heute mal wie auch der Eberhard warm geduscht!

Also bis demnächst spätestens in SW zum "Ride the schnitzel"


----------



## rockstar71 (24. November 2010)

kühlsheim geht immer


----------



## pinguin (25. November 2010)

Nächster Mittwoch: Ich geh' radfahren. Dann Essen. Unabhängig, wie weich oder hart ihr an dem Abend seid


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. November 2010)

Hallo, Habe hier mal von Wetterochs den Wetterbericht der nächsten Tage.

bis einschließlich Freitag stark bewölkt bis bedeckt mit leichten Niederschlägen, die ab der
Nacht zum Freitag überall als Schnee fallen. Am Donnerstag bis +3, am Freitag nur noch bis maximal 0
Grad. Der schwache bis mäßige Wind weht am Donnerstag aus Süd und am Freitag aus West. Am
Freitagmorgen könnte es im Berufsverkehr zu Behinderungen durch Neuschnee kommen.

In der Nacht zum Samstag und am Samstag wechselnd wolkig mit unergiebigen Schneefällen oder
Schneeschauern. In der Nacht um -6, am Tag bis maximal -1 Grad. Schwacher Wind aus wechselnden Richtungen. In
der zeitweise klaren Nacht zum Sonntag kann es sogar bis -10 Grad abkühlen.

Ab Sonntag ist es vorbei mit der Einigkeit bei den Wettermodellen. Das ECMWF-Modell erwartet für Sonntag
zunächst entlang des Mains Schneefälle. Am Abend und in der Nacht Montag sollen dann von
Südosten her länger anhaltende Schneefälle aufkommen, mit Schwerpunkt über Oberfranken und
dem östlichen Mittelfranken. In der Folge dann in der nächsten Woche sehr kaltes Winterwetter (am
Tag um -4, nachts unter -10 Grad). Ganz anders soll sich das entwickeln, wenn es nach den Wettermodelle GFS
oder NOGAPS geht: Am Sonntag heiter und trocken. Maximal -1 Grad. In der Nacht zum Montag und am Montag wolkig
mit gelegentlichem, leichten Schneefall. Tagsüber bei -2, nachts bei -5 Grad. Am Dienstag erfolgt dann
von Süden her der Vorstoß deutlich milderer Luft, wobei es anfangs gefährlichen Glatteisregen
geben kann. In der Folge dann Temperaturen am Tag bei +2 und nachts bei -1 Grad. Nun haben aber die
Wettermodelle die Rollen in den letzten Tagen schon mehrfach getauscht. Zuerst kam ECMWF mit der Idee der
deutlichen Milderung am Dienstag, während GFS nur mit einer leichten Milderung am Montag rechnete, sodann
verwarf ECMWF seine Idee wieder, die dann aber nicht verschwand, sondern von GFS übernommen wurde. Wenn
man sich die Ensemble-Prognosen ansieht, wird die scheinbar verworrene Situation klarer. Bei den
Ensemble-Prognosen handelt es sich um eine Schar von Prognoseläufen, die auf ganz leicht variierten
Ausgangsparametern beruhen. Hier zeigt sich, dass in den Ensembles auch die Lösungen der jeweils anderen
Wettermodelle vorkommen. D.h. die Entwicklung steht auf der Kippe, schon geringste Änderungen der
Ausgangsparameter unterhalb der Messgenauigkeit bzw. die Unterschiede in den Algorithmen der verschiedenen
Modelle führen mal zu dem einen und mal zu dem anderen Ergebnis. Es ist eben die berühmte Situation,
bei der der Flügelschlag eines Schmetterlings von entscheidender Bedeutung sein kann


----------



## brndch (25. November 2010)

Der Votec Rahmen is geil


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. November 2010)

Hallo 

Mir würde dieser Rahmen - Bau... gefallen


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. November 2010)

Nur noch 4 Tage !! 

Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus

bis jetzt *knapp über 30*

Mittwoch 01.12.2010
böser_wolf: Walter 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"  ??? wird auf jeden Fall als Guide benötigt!!
Bike-Oldie: Eberhard 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
bikepoli: Thomas 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Gandalf: Erwin 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
slowup-fastdown: Mathias 1 x Nightride und 1 x Schnitzel und X x Bier
pinguin: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Schwabenpfeil: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
scary.master: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Akkuschrauber: Ernie 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
nightrider91: 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
La-Le-Lu: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Cyclomaster: Thilo 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
zanderschnapper: Holger 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steevens91: Stefan 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel" 
Haibike94: Kobi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Steigerwald Biker: Gerhard L. 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
The_Ralle: Ralf 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Triebtreter: Joscha+2-3 Kollegen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Michi83: Michi 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
lord24: Werner Steigerwaldbiker und Theo Weipoltshausen 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
rockstar71: >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
DH.: >>MTB- Desaster Group<< 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"
Rohloff-Markus aus Maßbach 1 x Nightride mit "Schnitzel"

Noch ein paar Nachmeldungen aus Schweinfurt, damit haben wir die 30er Marke geknackt !


Das wird eine lustige Ausfahrt wenn das *über* 30 Biker durch den Wald rasen    

Als kleine Anmerkung "mit Schnitzel" heißt beim anschließenden Essen auch dabei

*Tischreservierung für 30 Personen ab 19:30*







*Treffpunkt um 17:45 am Parkplatz Schießhaus Schweinfurt Abfahrt 18:00 Rückkehr ca. 19:30*]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. November 2010)

Eindrücke von der Sonntagtour

Heute konnten wir auf unserer Steigerwald Tour ein paar schöne Bilder zum Thema Schneebiken machen, und die möchte ich euch hier nicht vorenthalten. Die Fahreigenschaften und die Beschaffenheit des ersten Schnees waren Heute ein Super Erlebnis. Die Fahrt ging Heute über verschneite Feldwege und offenes Gelände, bei den Abfahrten füllten sich schon mal die Reifen mit ersten Schnee, so merkt man schnell das das Mehrgewicht eine rotierende Masse eine große Auswirkung auf die Räder hat. Die Beine waren beim ersten Schneebiken gefordert, zudem brauchten wir eine Gewisse Geschwindigkeit um einen runden Tritt zuhalten, damit der Hinterbau den Gripp behält. So war das Schneebiken  Heute in der zugeschneiten Landschaft echt schön, einfach Natur pur, schult die Fahrtechnik und die Kondition.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. November 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Nur noch 4 Tage !!
> 
> Jahresabschlußfahrt am Schießhaus
> 
> ...





Besteht eigentlich Winterreifen Pflicht für den neidreid???

Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2010)

och du kannst auch mit slicks fahrn


----------



## scary.master (29. November 2010)

ich frag mich grade, ob meine big betty im schnee so die richtige lösung sind :/
aber wirklich lust die muddy mary 2.5 aufzuziehen hab ich auch nicht, zumal die glaubich durch den leichten achter hinten warscheinlich schleifen

wie sind eig. die streckenverhältnisse im wald bei dem wetter ?


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. November 2010)

@ böser Wolf
Walter, das hab ich schon am Sonntag in Kühlsheim probiert - war richtig geil.
Mal dahin zu fahren, wo das VR hin will.War ne richtige Schlammschlacht.
@ scary master
 Die Streckenverhältnisse sind richtig gut.Man verletzt sich nicht, wenn man stürzt - der Boden ist viel zu weich.  
Ernie


----------



## pinguin (29. November 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> wie sind eig. die streckenverhältnisse im wald bei dem wetter ?



Es liegen etwa 10 cm Schnee, der Boden ist recht weich, teilweise saftig, der letzte ergiebige Regen ist ja noch nicht lange her. Zudem trägt das Eis auf den Pfützen noch nicht, ab und an darf man Eisbrecher spielen. Stöckchen liegen auch reichlich rum usw. Alles wie immer, nur schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (30. November 2010)

Die Tischreservierung ist aber im Biergarten, oder???

Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. November 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Die Tischreservierung ist aber im Biergarten, oder???
> 
> Ernie



Nix da wir sitzen drinnen  

noch etwas über 27 Stunden. Es werden keine Absagen angenommen !


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. November 2010)

Ich geh heute Abend schon mal hin - zum Schnitzelklopfen


----------



## The_Ralle (30. November 2010)

Das wird gut. Freu mich schon auf morgen Abend 
Wieder mal die ganzen verhauten Typen (je nach dem, wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt ) treffen - zu ner schicken Winterrunde.

Bis dann!!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. November 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich geh heute Abend schon mal hin - zum Schnitzelklopfen



Hi Leute

ich war vorhin schon mal oben



 

 

 

 

 

 

war super. Es liegen ca. 5-10 cm Schnee. Die Wanderwege sind schon gut befahrbar, allerdings würde ich in der Dunkelheit keinen Trail finden.
Also auf gehts man sieht sich morgen.


----------



## nightrider91 (30. November 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich in der Dunkelheit keinen Trail finden.



andererseits wirds morgen aber auch nicht dunkel, wenn der Schnee das Licht von 30 Helmlampen reflektiert.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. November 2010)

@ erwin, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ all,

uphill auf schneeschotterpisten ok

downhill auf schneetrail sind doch viel interesanter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

ein paar singleschneetrail gehören schon ins programm

sers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis morgen






mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. November 2010)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ erwin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Mathias,

das Guiden übernimmt der Walter bzw. der Joscha, die kennen sich dort auch im Dunkel aus  .
Ich habe mir nur heute mal die Verhältnisse angeschaut.
Dann bis morgen !


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. November 2010)

Piss morgähn


----------



## scary.master (30. November 2010)

ich hoff ich pack´s noch rechtzeitig bis hinzukommen... soweit ichs in erinerung habe is der berg darauf ziemlich lange gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2010)

Der Countdown läuft


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Dezember 2010)

Hey Holger - alte HaMu 

bist du noch in Besitz deiner Lenkerwärmer? LÜ dazu?
Ich hab für heut Abend mal das "Überland-Bike" eingepackt.
Das "Dicke" wartet auf die WetScreams.

Zeitlich bekomm ichs hin denk ich - werd mich direkt im Leo umziehen,
nachdem ich meiner Frau nen Besuch abgestattet habe.

So long!
505 minutes till Snow-Ride


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Dezember 2010)

Nix die dicken Räder werden genommen. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit dem Supershuttle, auch wenn ich dann nicht hinterher komme. 
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Hey Holger - alte *HaMu*
> 
> bist du noch in Besitz deiner Lenkerwärmer? *LÜ* dazu?
> Ich hab für heut Abend mal das "Überland-Bike" eingepackt.
> ...



Du sprichst in Rätseln


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss jetzt erstmal schaun, ob ich nachher überhaupt mitfahre oder wie.

Hab gerade erfahren, dass meine Frau die nächsten 4 Wochen im Krankenhaus verbringen werden muss


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Dezember 2010)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt erstmal schaun, ob ich nachher überhaupt mitfahre oder wie.
> 
> Hab gerade erfahren, dass meine Frau die nächsten 4 Wochen im Krankenhaus verbringen werden muss



Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes. Auf jeden Fall schon mal gute Besserung.
Kommst Du dann zum "Schnitzel" und


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2010)

Gibts schon ein paar Bildchen von gestern Abend?


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Dezember 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Gibts schon ein paar Bildchen von gestern Abend?



ne noch net
Walter und Eberhard haben fotografiert.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Dezember 2010)

*guten morgähn
ich hoffe alle sind gut heimgekommen 
und noch mal danke 
so die bilder 


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Dezember 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> *guten morgähn
> ich hoffe alle sind gut heimgekommen
> und noch mal danke
> so die bilder
> ...



Morgen Walter,


war eine super Tour .
30 Biker im Schweinfurter Wald das war "Die Nacht der blinden Rehe" 

Ich hoffe Du hast Dein Schnitzel noch aufgegesen sonst wirds Wetter wieder schlechter


----------



## Cyclomaster (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnt mich so in den Arsch beissen!!


Idch depp habs verpennt!


Ich weiß momentan nicht mehr wo mir der Kopf steht!

Sorry Leute jetzt hab ich ein scheixx schlechtes Gewissen.

Ich habe Getsren bis heute Morgen um 2 gearbeitet.

Ich verliere schon jegliches Zeitgefühl.


----------



## DH. (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fand das Wetter Gestern richtig geil! 

Aber ich hatte meine Brille vergessen


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. Dezember 2010)

Bei so viel Licht hätte sogar Stevie Wonder den Weg gefunden.

Geil wars.
Ernie


----------



## pinguin (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das war ein aussergewöhnliches Erlebnis.


----------



## Michi83 (2. Dezember 2010)

Geil wars.

Wann ist der nächste NightRide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (3. Dezember 2010)

mal was bewegtes


----------



## slowup-fastdown (4. Dezember 2010)

walter,

schönes filmchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, cooles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 event !

@ all beste grüße






mathias


----------



## rockstar71 (4. Dezember 2010)

war super.......können wir mal wieder machen


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. Dezember 2010)

Auch was mit Schnee, und das bei Kaiserwetter.( - 16°C )
Tagesfahrt nach Ischgl.
War richtig geil.
Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Auch was mit Schnee, und das bei Kaiserwetter.( - 16°C )
> Tagesfahrt nach Ischgl.
> War richtig geil.
> Ernie



Super 
Das wäre auch was für mich


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Erwin, solche Trips machen wir öfters im Winter.
Das ist aber auch ziemlich stressig, Abfahrt früh um 2°° Uhr
ab 9°° - 16°° Piste und dann wieder nach Hause.
Den Junior freuts.
 Aber man macht es ja gerne
Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin, solche Trips machen wir öfters im Winter.
> Das ist aber auch ziemlich stressig, Abfahrt früh um 2°° Uhr
> ab 9°° - 16°° Piste und dann wieder nach Hause.
> Den Junior freuts.
> ...


Hi Ernie,
wir machen das auch manchmal aber mehr verängerte Wochenenden mit dem Bus.
Jetzt gehts aber erstmal über Weihnachten eine Woche nach Südtirol  und möglicherweise im Januar nochmal ein Kurztripp ins Salzburgland  bevor es dann wieder mit Fußball losgeht


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem der BFV eh alle Plätze gesperrt hat,( hatten noch ein nachholspiel), muss man sich mit Wintersport( Biken?? ) fit halten, bis die Hallen - Saison losgeht.
Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Nachdem der BFV eh alle Plätze gesperrt hat,( hatten noch ein nachholspiel), muss man sich mit Wintersport( Biken?? ) fit halten, bis die Hallen - Saison losgeht.
> Ernie



Na wir habe 3 Nachholspiel :-(, wenns schlecht läuft dann schon am Faschingssamstag. Ich werde mich wohl auch mit etwas mehr biken über den Winter fit halten, allerdings werde ich mir ein Studio zum Spinning suchen.


----------



## rockstar71 (5. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Auch was mit Schnee, und das bei Kaiserwetter.( - 16°C )
> Tagesfahrt nach Ischgl.
> War richtig geil.
> Ernie



geile bilder......das nächste mal sind wir auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilldown (5. Dezember 2010)

rockstar71 schrieb:


> geile bilder......das nächste mal sind wir auch wieder dabei


 


... das hoffe ich doch, dass ihr das nächste mal wieder dabei seid.

das war so geil, im Powder zu shredden. 

Gruß Maxi


----------



## DH. (7. Dezember 2010)

ja klaro


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (8. Dezember 2010)

Haaaalllooo........ jemand zu Hause??
Oder ist schon Winterschlaf angesagt.
bei Snowride unbedingt beachten: Don`t eat Yellow snow.

Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Haaaalllooo........ jemand zu Hause??
> Oder ist schon Winterschlaf angesagt.
> bei Snowride unbedingt beachten: Don`t eat Yellow snow.
> 
> Ernie



Ne noch da nur momentan etwas im Weihnachtsstress


----------



## rockstar71 (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie siehts aus? Freitag wieder Snowride?


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2010)

rockstar71 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Freitag wieder Snowride?



Ne dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Mein Bike ist beim Walter zur Wartung


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute habe diesen Bericht bei der Zeitung abgegeben, leider konnten sie in noch nicht verÃ¶ffentlichen. So Stelle ich in erst mal in Forum, wie findet ihr in den, ist er zu lang, oder was kÃ¶nnte man daran noch anders machen?

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganze fÃ¼r den Nightreit berfegt. 
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten, gefahren wurde im ruhigen Tempo nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  
TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die JahresabschluÃtour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten so einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdige Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck, und versuchten unseren Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingen


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Eberhard
schöner Bericht, bin mal gespannt wan er im Fränkischen Tag oder im Haßfurter Tagblatt ist 
Un wie immer ich vorne drann beim Essen und natürlich mit Werbung "Triebtreter" für Joscha und Walter


----------



## scary.master (9. Dezember 2010)

sehr schöner bericht,

wirds im schweinfurter tagblatt auch irgendwo auftauchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Schaut mal rein

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10623/h


----------



## rockstar71 (12. Dezember 2010)

war voll dreckig heut.......aber geil
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797884


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (16. Dezember 2010)

.... schade, ich bekomme nur ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.
damit muss ich dann wohl leben.
Ernie


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Dezember 2010)

Die Fans werden schon sehnsÃ¼chtig darauf gewartet haben - wer ihn noch nicht kennt, sollte sich ihn unbedingt holen: den Cyclepassion-Kalender 2011. Insgesamt acht Profi-Ladys aus der Mountainbike- und Rennradszene hat RoadBIKE-Fotograf Daniel Geiger diesmal abgelichtet. Auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen wurde der Kalender offiziell vorgestellt.

Neben den deutschen Top-Bikerinnen wie Hanka Kupfernagel und Mona Eiberweiser sind die US-Girls Heather Irmiger, Willow Koerber und Liz Hatch mit dabei â auÃerdem die FranzÃ¶sin Julie Krasniak, Veronica Andreasson aus Schwedin und die Schweizerin Fabienne Heinzmann.

FÃ¼r Heinzmann war es das erste Cyclepassion-Shooting. Und die Schweizerin hat es gleich auf das Kalender-Cover geschafft. âRadschuhe sind definitiv bequemer als High Heelsâ, so Heinzmanns Fazit nach dem Shooting. Trotzdem hat es ihr riesigen SpaÃ gemacht.

Was die Schweizerin dazu angetrieben hat, sich fÃ¼r den Kalender ablichten zu lassen, verrÃ¤t sie RB-Redakteur Holger Schwarz im Video-Interview. AuÃerdem: Cyclepassion-Herausgeberin Anke Wilken und Fotograf Daniel zum neuen Kalender.

Den Cyclepasion-Kalender 2011 gibt's ab sofort unter www.cyclepassion.com


----------



## scary.master (19. Dezember 2010)

hätte eig. jemand mal ein bild von dem zeitungsartikel ?


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Dezember 2010)

Fährt im Moment noch jemand?
Nightrides in Sand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (23. Dezember 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Fährt im Moment noch jemand?
> Nightrides in Sand?


 
Hallo Holger!

Die letzen Versuche einen Nightride zu Fahren scheiterten allesamt am Schnee  - einfach zuviel um vom Radfahren sprechen zu können!

Aber es wird scho` wieder wer`n 


*@ all *

*wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest , guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011 und eine allzeit unfallfreie FAHRT*!


Bis demnächst


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2010)

@all   mal nen whynachts ride?????


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> .... schade, ich bekomme nur ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.
> damit muss ich dann wohl leben.
> Ernie



Das hast'e aber nicht viel zum Auspacken


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2010)

oh doch wenns das ist was ich denk is da einiges dran zum auspacken 

lass mich raten aus der gattung der wildscheine???

ich muss noch bis feb warten


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (23. Dezember 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Das hast'e aber nicht viel zum Auspacken



... naja, mit zunehmenden Alter wird man bescheiden.
Da muss nicht mehr alles festlich verpackt sein. 
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Dezember 2010)

so frohes fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 
so mal eins meiner 2 projekte 2011
radwegbike


----------



## Mephato (24. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest an alle! =) Lasst euch schön beschenken und genießt die Feiertage =)
Gruß Andi


----------



## scary.master (24. Dezember 2010)

*Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!  *


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Dezember 2010)

Nachgedacht


Alle Jahre wieder	

Von Karl H. Gries


Schenken macht glücklich. Doch der Mensch nimmt lieber als er gibt. Lösen lässt sich das Problem nur durch Verzicht, gerechtes Teilen und freudiges Geben, denn Geben ist seliger als das Nehmen, sagt die Bibel. Wer also haben will, der muss zuerst geben. Nicht nur Gut und Geld, auch Aufmerksamkeit, Zeit, Arbeitskraft, Freude, Wissen und alles, was man hat. Geben ist praktizierte Liebe, und zwar in der Familie, gegenüber dem Partner, Freunden, Nachbarn und Kollegen. Jede Gemeinschaft hat nur im Teilen und Geben Bestand.
Hilfsbereitschaft, Führsorge und Wohltätigkeiten sind Kennzeichen gelebter Nächstenliebe. Geben oder Abgeben kann man trainieren. Fünfzehntausend Mal am Tag, so oft wir atmen. Beim Ausatmen müssen wir verbrauchte Luft hergeben, um neuen Sauerstoff zu bekommen. Versuchen wir den Atem anzuhalten, bei uns zu behalten, bekommen wir keine Luft und drohen zu ersticken. Das widerfährt dem Geizigen. Die Angst, Geld und Besitz zu verlieren, schnürt ihm die Seele zu. Wie viele sind schon vor Gier erstickt.
Geben, das heißt freudiges Geben, ist eine Tugend. Auch die kann man lernen. Geben macht selig, also glücklich, frei und reich. Und es entscheidet sich nicht daran, wie viel Geld man hat, sondern im Herzen.
Das Christuskind kommt nicht alle Jahre wieder auf die Erde, wie es Jahr führ Jahr gesungen wird. Einzig die Feier seiner Geburt. Sie wird uns alle Jahre wieder auf leider oft auch geschmacklose Art und Weise nahe gebracht. Nicht zuletzt als Geschäft, das vielen Leuten wichtiger ist als die Ursache. Schon damals in Bethlehem hatten die Menschen für den Sohn Gottes keinen Platz. Mit dem Weihnachtsfest ist es wie mit unserm Leben: ohne Jesus Christus bleibt beides leer und kalt! Selbst wenn wir hundert Mal Weihnachten feiern, nützt uns nichts, wenn uns Christus nicht im Herzen geboren wird. Dann feiern wir nicht nur einmal im Jahr Weihnachten, sondern alle Tage. Mit einer bleibenden Freude im Herzen über das Geschenk Gottes, das er uns mit Jesus gemacht hat. Dann regiert die Liebe und der Friede Gottes von innen heraus und strömt von Herzen zu Herzen. Möge uns Gott von aller falschen Weihnachtsseligkeit frei machen und auf den richtigen Weg bringen!     




Im diesem Sinne Wünscht euch Eberhard Mühlfelder mit Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit mit Gottes Segen im neuen Jahr.


----------



## rockstar71 (25. Dezember 2010)

wünsche euch allen
FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich schließe mich den guten Wünschen gleich mal an 

*FROHE WEIHNACHTEN EUCH ALLEN!!!*


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Dezember 2010)

http://www.biking-hiking.at/2010/11/2010-film-the-b-team/


http://www.rkuswolf.de/


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

so bin wieder zuhause und was sehe ich da im Haßfurter Tagblatt




Besten Dank an Eberhard und die Steigerwald Biker


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Dezember 2010)

Was macht ihr eigentlich in der (mehr od. weniger)Bike-freien Zeit.
Wir waren am 2. Weih.Feiertag biken, oder besser gesagt schieben.
Ernie


----------



## Cyclomaster (29. Dezember 2010)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich in der (mehr od. weniger)Bike-freien Zeit.
> Wir waren am 2. Weih.Feiertag biken, oder besser gesagt schieben.
> Ernie



Arbeiten


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2010)

bikeschieben war ich auch 

muckibude und schneewandern 

demnächst werd ich mal schneeschuhwandern testen


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich war Skifahren und den Rest vom Jahr gehts ins Studio.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Dezember 2010)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Arbeiten



...Arbeiten darf ich auch, hatte nur am 27 & 28. frei.

ansonsten geh ich Snowboarden in der Rhön .
hat ja gut Schnee dahinten.
Ernie


----------



## bikepoli (30. Dezember 2010)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich war Skifahren und den Rest vom Jahr gehts ins Studio.


 
Na ja; der REST des Jahres ist ja überschaubar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilldown (31. Dezember 2010)

Hahahaha,
ich hab Schulfrei. 
Zum Glück. 

Gruß Maxi


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Dezember 2010)

so alle hier  einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 

ich hätte nen guten vorsatz fürs neue jahr das wieder mehr zusammen geht


----------



## scary.master (31. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr,
dem guten vorsatz von walter schlies ich mich mal an

in dem zeitungsartikel ist doch auch ein böser vertipper drinnen oder ?


----------



## Mephato (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich schöne Jahr 2011 !
Gegen Walters Vorsatz hat wohl keiner was zu sagen  
Gruß Andi


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch einen *"Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011" *


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so alle hier  einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr
> 
> ich hätte nen guten vorsatz fürs neue jahr das wieder mehr zusammen geht



Auch von mir 
Eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Und ich aknn mich Walter nur anschließen und hoffe dass nächstes Jahr etwas mehr geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite:
Einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Gruß Ernie​


----------



## Mephato (31. Dezember 2010)

Ein 10 Minuten langer Zusammenschnitt von meinen Aufnahmen dieses Jahres  Viel Spaß damit und vielleicht sicht sich ja der eine oder andere drauf. 

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Andi
super Aufnahmen, ich hoffe wir schaffen es nächstes Jahr mal in Schonungen oder Schweinfurt zusammen zufahren 
Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011 und viele Trails im nächsten Jahr !!


----------



## rockstar71 (31. Dezember 2010)

auch von mir nen 
GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Auch ich möchte mich bei den vielen glückwünschen zum neuen Jahr anschließen, und wünsche euch somit einen guten Rutsch in 2011. 

Hier die Letzten Bike Bilder zu unser Silvester Tour 2010, dabei waren Heute Gerhard, Werner und Sohn Sandro, Alfons, Mathias, Thomas, Klaus, Eberhard,


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo habe heute eine Intresande Seite im Forum des Peter Metz entdeckt, er fährt so wie ich es sehe hauptsächlich in der  Fränkischen Schweiz. Er führt unter andern Touren die man sich eventuell mal anschließen könnte, werde versuche mit im Kontakt aufzunehmen  
war heut mal kurz aweng in der fränkischen aufm brotzeittrail und oswaldhöle, wetter war top, und da dort die rotsocken gut gelaufen sind, war der trail komplett fahrbar















Oswaldhöle


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2011)

grüss euch, wenn ihr wollt könn mer schon mal ne tour in der fränkischen fahren, aber momentan geht da gar nix, einfach zuviel vom weissen müll. ihr müsst mer dann bloss noch sagn was ihr so fahren wollt, wie lang, km und hm, und ob die trails schwer oder eher leicht sein solln, nur eins nicht, schotter rauf und schotter runter touren mach ich ned, also so cc-touren sind ned mei ding, weil da fehlt mer aweng kontie, glaub ich zumintest.
aber da werd mer scho was finden was euch gefällt.


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Januar 2011)

Wollte nur mal kurz

*"PROST NEUJAHR"*

wünschen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Peter 

Ich Denke mal so wen das mit dem Wetter im Frühjahr wieder passt, könnte man so eine Tour wie die Fahren, so wie du sie hier in dein Thema/Autor beschrieben hast.
also start in behringersmühle, auf trail nach tüchersfeld,dann übers pferdeloch nach weidmansgeses, der strasse nach pottenstein, in pottenstein auf der hochebene (blick ins mariental), trail runter und weiter in den ort, den püttlachtal hinter und hoch nach elbersberg, dann richt autobahn auf trails, weiter richt hollerberg mit extraschleife zurück nach pottenst. dann auf trail zur bährenschlucht unt hoch nch weidmansgeses usw.

gruß Eberhard


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2011)

ja, die tour ist ok, hat so ca 45km und 800-1000hm je nachdem wie man sie abkürzt oder verlängert, hat nen hohen singeltrail anteil, einen abschnitt für die mutigen unter euch , landschaftlich auch top ( püttlachtal) und zum schluss noch ne gute kneipe, danach nur ca 4km zum parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Januar 2011)

@ all,

Prost Neujahr !!!!!!!!

und immer genug luft in den reifen und der lunge.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 mathias

PS wir warten auf die schneeschmelze


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. Januar 2011)

Schneeschmelze?? Quatsch, es macht auch so richtig spass zu biken.
Wir haben heute eine Tour gemacht, Temp. war OK und zu fahren war auch fast alles.
Also Schluss mit den ausreden wie Schneeschmelze. Das einzige was schmilzt ist der Winterspeck.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (4. Januar 2011)

@ Rockstar 71
Hallo Martin, ich hab für euch zwei Plätze für den 22.01.2011 reserviert.
Weist scho: Am Freitag auf `d Nacht, montier ich die Schier...
Melde dich mal bei mir.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## nightrider91 (6. Januar 2011)

So dann wünsch ich auch mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr und schließe mich den Neujahrsweünschen vom Walter an. Das ganze kommt zwar ein bisschen spät, aber im Hotel in Rio war das Internet einfach zu teuer.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Januar 2011)

ach war des ein schweisstreibender spaß heut

aber schön


----------



## Mephato (8. Januar 2011)

Walter, is das der Weg von Üchtelhausen nach SW? Schaut ja mal genial aus . Vorallem das 1. Bild is top =)


----------



## scary.master (8. Januar 2011)

schade das das erste bild so eine schlechte auflösung hatt, wär ein schönes wandbild


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Januar 2011)

jup üchtelhausen richtung sw

beide bilder sind mit meinem handy gemacht
trotzdem ein gutes ergebnis


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo hier einige Bilder von unsere Heutigen gemischten Sonntagtour. Sie verläuft wie das Tauwetter das wir zurzeit haben, von Schnee in Wasser übergehend sogar fuhren wir regerecht auf Eisschollen. Man konnte die Heutige tour unter Eisschollen Reiten einstufen.


















Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. Januar 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo hier einige Bilder von unsere Heutigen gemischten Sonntagtour. Sie verläuft wie das Tauwetter das wir zurzeit haben, von Schnee in Wasser übergehend sogar fuhren wir regerecht auf Eisschollen. Man konnte die Heutige tour unter Eisschollen Reiten einstufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo Eberhard, eure Bikes waren ja ganz schön versifft,- wenn ich mir das Wasser so anschaue.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ernie
Kinder die das machen würden Schimpfen man, wie sagt man so schön kleine Kinder kleine sorgen, große Kinder große Sorgen. Aber was macht man nicht alles um ein bisschen Spaß zu haben.
War auf jeden Fall Schön.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bymike (10. Januar 2011)

Ja selbst wenn ich bei dem Mistwetter heut im Steigerwald ne Runde drehen hätte wollen, dann wär wohl erst ne Schwimmeinlage fällig gewesen, um von Zeil nach Sand zu kommen. 

Jetzt muss man ja schon eher Sand im Main sagen! Ich hoff mal zu den Häusern ist noch bissl Land dazwischen.


----------



## boulderro (12. Januar 2011)

Also Trails um Ebersberg rum gehn alle allerdings net naufwärts, außer Hohlweg am Ende von Zell Li hoch.


----------



## brndch (12. Januar 2011)

Wie schauts den zur zeit im wald aus? Is des weiße zeuch alles weg?
Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Christian 

Wir werden es am Sonntag merken, wenn nicht fahren wir wieder auf Eisschollen. Das ganze ist nicht schlecht, man versucht auf eine Eisscholle zu fahren. Wen das ganze gelungen ist, hält man das Gleichgewicht und läst sich einige Meter in der Strömung treiben. Aber nur soweit das man noch rechtseitig abspringen kann, sonst musst du einen Tauchgang absalvieren. Das ganze Passiert nur unter Aufsicht der Örtlichen Wasserwacht die mit einem Bot vor Ort ist.






Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2011)

servus christian 
ich war heut in sw unterwegs 
schnee is meist wech 
überall wo viele menschen gelaufen sind gibts lustige eisplatten 
ansonsten matsch und wasser ohne ende
hab am schluß ausgeschaut als hätt ich flitzekacke

am lindenbrünnle kannste jetzt am lindenbach nennen 

ansonsten schießhaus trail ging ganz gut 
bis auf so rotweißes band


----------



## scary.master (14. Januar 2011)

wie schauts die nächste zeit mit fahren aus ? ich will den saissonstart nicht wieder verpassen, so wie letztes jahr (da hatte es zwar andere gründe aber egal)


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2011)

start ende??? versteh ich net 
ich fahr das ganze jahr


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Das Biken an diesen Sonntag mit diesem Wetter war echt Super, hier einiger Bilder dazu.

Stopp eines noch hierzu, unser Gerhard hat sich auch in die 50 er eingereiht siehe Bild.


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Gerhard,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag.
Alles Gute wünsch ich dir und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Eltmenner (17. Januar 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag.
> Alles Gute wünsch ich dir und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Fahrrad.



Ja mei,

do schliess ich mich doch gleich an.

Happy Birthday! ! !


----------



## mpk1501 (18. Januar 2011)

hey leute wer von euch issn diese woche oder am wochenende in den schweinfurtern wälder unterwegs?schreibt mir bitte ne naricht!würde mich vieleicht mal anschliessen!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs es gibt auch noch andere

Schon verrück wie manche in Fichtelgebirge sich im Winter beschäftigen, da denk ich doch gleich mal an mich so bin ich nicht  der einzige verrückte im Wald der die trails auf forder Man bringt. Find ich schon klasse was die Jungs da machen.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2011)

des war nicht im fichtelgebirge , sondern fränkische schweiz


----------



## bikepoli (19. Januar 2011)

hi       *bike-oldie*        und auch       hi  *slowup fast**down*

wie siehts denn so aus in unseren Wäldern ??

Geht was mit einem Nightride - so spontan morgen abend z.B

Bin heut unterwegs - auf `ner Feier - bin Morgen aber wieder auf Arbeit zu erreichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Peter, ich hoffe ihr hab nichts dagegen wen ich ab und zu mal bei euch in eueren  Bildern herum Stöbere.

Allen Respekt davor was ihr so macht. Fichtelgebirge  oder fränkische schweiz, egal Ich weis auf jedem Fall das zu Schätzen, wen man sich so eine Arbeit in den Trails macht. Bin auch in deren Sache unterwegs, nicht in Winter aber in Sommer. 




Hallo Thomas Morgen gehts leiter nicht bei mir, habe Morgen Abend jede Menge Leute bei mir.


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (20. Januar 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, ich hoffe ihr hab nichts dagegen wen ich ab und zu mal bei euch in eueren Bildern herum Stöbere.
> 
> Allen Respekt davor was ihr so macht. Fichtelgebirge oder fränkische schweiz, egal Ich weis auf jedem Fall das zu Schätzen, wen man sich so eine Arbeit in den Trails macht. Bin auch in deren Sache unterwegs, nicht in Winter aber in Sommer.
> 
> ...


 
@ Eberhard / Bike-Oldie

Stimmt hab ich völlig Vergessen - aber jetzt wo du es sagtst !

Also dann erst mal der übliche Spruch:

 Ich wünsche Dir zu deinem *heutigen Geburtstag* alles Gute, Gesundheit und allzeit gute Fahrt 
(mit all deinen Fahrzeugen )


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Januar 2011)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwaldes,

uns hat die nachfolgenden Nachricht erreicht, die wir gleich an Euch weitergeben wollen:

Als bayerisches Vorbildprojekt mit bundesweiter Ausstrahlung will Bayerns Landwirtschaftsminister Helmut Brunner im Steigerwald ein "Zentrum Nachhaltigkeit Wald" in enger Kooperation mit verschiedenen Trägern errichten. Hier sollen Informations- und Bildungsangebote gebündelt werden, um alles Wissenswerte über die nachhaltige Waldnutzung zu vermitteln. 

Rund 3 Mio. Euro stellt der Freistaat für das Projekt zur Verfügung. Bis Ende Mai will Brunner dem Ministerrat ein inhaltliches und organisatorisches Konzept in Abstimmung mit den beteiligten Ressorts vorlegen, wie die Bayerische Staatskanzlei heute mitteilt.


----------



## boulderro (20. Januar 2011)

Und was genau hat das für Auswirkungen aufs Biken im Wald - müssen wir dann zu Kriminellen werden?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2011)

sind wir doch eh schon

aber trotzdem ne gute frage


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. Januar 2011)

eberhard,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bleib so wie de bist und noch viele kilometer auf dem bike.

bis sonntag






mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Januar 2011)

Hi Eberhard
auch von mir nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Januar 2011)

die sonne scheint jeah biken heut


----------



## scary.master (22. Januar 2011)

ich will auch >.<
möcht echt mal wissen was der scherz mit dem magen darm infekt jetz soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpk1501 (22. Januar 2011)

ich war heut kartoffelbeet und morgen bin ich wieder dort!^^


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo möchte mich nachträglich nochmals für die Glückwünsche bedangen. Sind Heute Trails gefahren, hierbei stellten wir fest das jede menge Arbeit demnächst auf uns wartet.










Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Januar 2011)

Ich schließe mich den guten Wünschen auch noch an 

  Alles Gute noch zum Geburtstag lieber Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute hier im Netz!!

nun ist der erste Monat schon fast vorbei - Schnee ist so gut wie weg.

Jetzt geht`s wieder los - am kommenden Mittwoch ist wieder Nightride angesagt.

Also Leute AKKU`s an die Dose und auf gehts zum *Nightride *am

Mittwoch: 26.01.2011 um 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist wie immer beim Bike-Oldie "Eberhard" Finkenweg 5, Sand/Main

Aufgemerkt -> guckst du auch im LastMinute biken


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Januar 2011)

wenn mein körper das zuläßt 
meld ich mal an dafür 
aber ich glaub mitm rohloff rad und net mit dem singlespeed


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn angedacht zu fahren?
Mehr Trailanteil oder aufgrund der Witterung noch Wald und Schotterwege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (25. Januar 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Was ist denn angedacht zu fahren?
> Mehr Trailanteil oder aufgrund der Witterung noch Wald und Schotterwege?



Am Sonntag waren die Trails recht gut befahrbar.
Nur die Forstnasen haben wieder schwere geschütze aufgefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Super, das mit dem Weiß könnte langsam mal auf hören, habe mich eigentlich von den Temperaturen bei 10 grad plus mit Wolkenlosen Himmel den mir schon manchmal hatten auf den Frühling eingestellt. War Heute am Ebersberg im Trail unterwegs, da liegen bis zu 8 cm Neuschnee.
Wir sind am Sonntag auch Trails gefahren, außer der quer liegenden Bäumen war das fahren Super. Das Problem habe ich Heute aber gelöst.
Die Nachtfahrt für Morgen dürfte man deshalb nur auf Schotterwege fahren, bis zu eine Höhe von 300 hm. das wäre einigermaßen fahrbar.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Januar 2011)

Wer ist denn bis jetzt heute Abend in Sand mit dabei?


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Januar 2011)

ich bin raus


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Januar 2011)

....ich auch


----------



## slowup-fastdown (27. Januar 2011)

@ all,

schön war es gestern im schnee.

im maintal war noch alles braun und grün, je höher wir kamen
desto mehr schnee lag da rum.

am ebersberg waren es 8 - 10 cm.






 mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Januar 2011)

Ohh ha - dann wären ja Spikes angebracht gewesen, oder?


----------



## pinguin (28. Januar 2011)

Im Bereich um den Ellertshäuser See liegt soviel, dass ich gestern Früh auch wieder Langlaufspuren gesehen habe. Ski und Rodel gut, sozusagen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo habe wieder mal bei den Lauterbachern - Fränkischen reingeschaut, und habe diese geilen Räder entdeckt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Januar 2011)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Wir laden wieder einmal zu einer Info-Veranstaltung ein, am
Donnerstag. 10.02. 2011,   19.30 Uhr
im
Gasthaus Dellermann Oberharnsbach.

Wie wichtig die Fortführung der Info-Veranstaltungen ist, wurde mir wieder einmal bei einem Vortrag von Prof. Job, am Donnerstag, an der Uni in Bamberg bestätigt. Er hat den interessierten Zuhörern, vor allem denen vom Bund Naturschutz erklärt, dass es im Durchschnitt 7 Jahre dauere, bis ein Nationalpark eingerichtet sei. Er hat sie zur Geduld und nicht nachlassende Bemühungen aufgefordert. Er hofft auf die nächste Wahl, die andere politische  Entscheidungsträger hervorbringen möge und dann auf lukrative Forschungsaufträge. 
Seine Forschungsaufgabe zum Thema "Wieviel Nationalparks braucht Deutschland", über das er auch referiert hat, hat nach seinen Aussagen 1 Mio. Euro gekostet. 

Das Resümee seines Vortrags - den ich jetzt schon zweimal angehört habe: über die Vor- und Nachteile eines Nationalparks im Steigerwald kann er eigentlich gar nichts sagen. Die von Gegnern vorgetragenen Bedenken scheinen ihm nicht unberechtigt, aber es sprächen wohl auch Argumente dafür.  Man solle doch bitte die Wissenschaftler (vor allem ihn als ach so unabhängigen Professor) fragen und entsprechende Forschungsaufträge erteilen.

Auf die Idee, dass es in der menschlichen Steigerwaldgesellschaft bereits einschlägige Vereine,  kundige Verwaltungs- u. Wirtschaftsfachleute und Kommunalpolitiker gibt, die ihr Wissen austauschen und deshalb schon verstanden haben, was Herr Job für viel Geld noch erforschen will, kommt er nicht. 

Ein anwesender bekannter Funktionär des Bund Naturschutz äußerte, dass er nicht nachvollziehen könne, wieso die Bürger im Steigerwald und sogar die Landespolitiker auf ihre (ja wohl demokratisch gewählten) Kommunalvertreter hören. Er meinte auch, dass es sein könnte, dass die "Deutschen wegen ihrer nationalsozialistischen Vergangenheit ein Problem mit dem Begriff NATIONAL im Titel Nationalpark haben". Bei so viel geistigen Verschlingungen verschlug es mir glatt die Worte.  

Viele der vorgetragenen Forschungsergebnisse des Prof. Job haben jedenfalls wieder meine Meinung bekräftigt, dass ein Nationalpark im Steigerwald am wenigsten den Menschen die hier leben nützen wird. Bei der Klimafrage ist der Nutzen zumindest umstritten - sicher ist nur, dass sich auf lange Sicht die Artenzusammensetzung ändern würde (Zum Schlechteren oder Besseren!? Ob es dann eine wertvollere oder weniger wertvolle, eine größere oder kleinere Artenvielfalt geben würde, kann niemand ernsthaft beurteilen!).

Der K(r)ampf geht also weiter ;-)
Unterstützt bitte weiterhin durch Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen, Leserbriefen und Weitergabe von Argumenten unsere Bemühungen, unsere Heimat davor zu bewahren, von einem aufgezwungenen Strukturwandel überrollt zu werden.

"Unser Steigerwald" hat bisher schon sehr viel erreicht! Ohne den starken Rückhalt, den der Verein hat, wäre das nicht möglich gewesen. Haltet uns deshalb bitte die Treue und werbt noch weitere Mitglieder. Aufnahmeanträge sind auf www.unser-steigerwald.de  (siehe Titelzeile) zu finden.

Viele Grüße, 

Siggi Ständecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (29. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9134803"]Cornering Clinic with Lars Sternberg on Vimeo[/ame] bringt vielleicht jemandem was. Find die Erklärungen ganz nett 
Hoff das ihr auch alle die letzten 2 schönen Tage genutzt habt 
Gruß Andi


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Februar 2011)

Moin,
alles tote Hose hier, oder was?
Nix Nightride o.ä?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Februar 2011)




----------



## boulderro (5. Februar 2011)

Danke wem auch immer für das Durchschneiden des Stammes aufm Weg links am Häuschen (Ebeberg)vorbei. Bin nämlich einmal beim direkt rechts runterfahren übern Lenker gflogen.


----------



## DH. (5. Februar 2011)

servus.

Wir waren heute mal hinten am kartoffelbeet 

War richtig GEIL schlammig.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo hier einige Bilder von unsere Heutigen Tour, es hatte Heute irgendwie wieder so Richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Februar 2011)

Ach ja da werden Erinnerungen wach:
Bei dem Video "Buck Dreier" sieht man bei 47sec. ganz gut wo ich mir letztes 
Jahr fast das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab, als ich das Bike in der Luft 
verrissen hab. :kotz:


----------



## bikepoli (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle Forum-Leser und -Schwarzleser (also auch die im Hintergrund) !!






Die Wälder werden schon fast wieder grün
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - na ja auf jeden Fall mal matschig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Wir in Sand werden in dieser Woche wieder mals abends aufbrechen und uns mit unseren Lämpchen im Steigerwald herumtreiben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Geplant sind gemütlcihe 1,5 - 2 Stunden je nach Lust und Laune und Untergrund
Also Leute AKKU`s laden, ans Bike und auf gehts zum *Nightride *am

Donnerstag: 10.02.2011 um 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist wie immer beim *Bike-Oldie "Eberhard*", Finkenweg 5, Sand/Main

Aufgemerkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-> guckst du auch im LastMinute biken


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Februar 2011)

Ist noch jemand mit dabei heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würd mitfahrn(bin der aus Eltmann den du mal mit Söhnchen beim Sander DH getroffen hast). Werner kennt mich gut.


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. Februar 2011)

ICh muss heut abend wieder an RW weiter Basteln!!


----------



## brndch (10. Februar 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand mit dabei heute Abend?



Gut bin dabei.


----------



## boulderro (15. Februar 2011)

Servus, habt ihr eure Akkus schon wieder geladen. Do. abend wie letzte Woche? Gruß aus Eltmann


----------



## bikepoli (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo *@all*     (Leser und -Schwarzleser) 


Kurzfristig wird auch in dieser Woche ein Nightride geplant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allerdings wollen wir diesmal am Mittwoch fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Strecke und Zeit richtet sich grundsätzlich mal nach den Teilnehmern.
Geplant sind wie immer die gemütlichen    1,5 - 2 Stunden --> je nach Lust, Laune sowie Wetter- / Untergrundverhältnisse !

Zusammenfassung: AKKU`s laden, ran ans Bike und auf gehts zum *Nightride *am

Mittwoch: 16.02.2011 um 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist wie immer beim *Bike-Oldie "Eberhard*", Finkenweg 5, Sand/Main

Aufgemerkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-> guckst du auch im LastMinute biken


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch klappt bei mir diesmal zeitlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (15. Februar 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mittwoch klappt bei mir diesmal zeitlich nicht


 
Wir haben am DO eine Ausschusssitzung vom Verein - deshalb Mi !!!

Schade


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. Februar 2011)

....hab heut früh meinen Nightride gemacht, hab noch nicht mal Licht gebraucht. Muuuaaahhh 

Ernie


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Februar 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Wir haben am DO eine Ausschusssitzung vom Verein - deshalb Mi !!!
> 
> Schade



Na ja - macht ja nix.
Das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt


----------



## boulderro (15. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch hat mein größtes Töchterlein 10-ten Geburtstag. Naja dann bis übernächstesmal. War heut 2.15Std unterwegs und es war megamatsch, normale Waldwege gehn. Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Hilldown (18. Februar 2011)

Ich war heut auch im Wald.
War ne richtige Schlammschlacht.


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Februar 2011)

Geht diese Woche am Abend was zusammen?
Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## bikepoli (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir schauts diese Woche eigentlich schlecht aus.
Hab morgen abend noch was zu erledigen und am Do. will ich Holz im Wald holen - das streßt auch ganz schön!

Wenn dann wertde ich mich nur ganz kurzfristig anschließen - wenn was geht.
Bike Oldie hält sich bedeckt - wollte aber evtl. eine Tour fahren !!


----------



## boulderro (23. Februar 2011)

War gestern 3Std. unterwegs und zum Schluß vor Kälte fast gestorben. Boden is super. Warte jetzt erstmal wieder auf wenigstens 0°C.


----------



## brndch (23. Februar 2011)

Hey Schweinfurt bekommt einen neuen Radladen.
Bike Emotions eröffnet am 3.März 2011 einen bikeshop in der Bauerngasse


----------



## scary.master (24. Februar 2011)

irgendeine hausmarke ? welchen bikesektor speziell ? 

werd warscheinlich mal vorbeischauen  hab da eh grade berufschule und bin in sw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. Februar 2011)

Iàm shocked,
Am Kartoffelbeet waren wohl die Timbersport Weltmeisterschaften.
Die Ur-Strecke ist ziemlich im A****.
Mal sehen, was die bei den Holzfäll-Arbeiten noch so alles zerstören.
Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Februar 2011)

ich habs mir schon fast gedacht das da was kommt 
in der ecke machen sie ja die ganze zeit schon rum 

shit na mal warten bis die herren fertig sind


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. Februar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich habs mir schon fast gedacht das da was kommt
> in der ecke machen sie ja die ganze zeit schon rum
> 
> shit na mal warten bis die herren fertig sind



Guten Morgen Walter,
ich werd heut mal rausfahren und unser Werkzeug umsiedeln.
Ich hoffe, sie haben`s noch nicht gefunden.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## rockstar71 (27. Februar 2011)

na dann bauen wirs wieder auf


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. März 2011)

Geht diese Woche mal wieder was zusammen?


----------



## bikepoli (1. März 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Geht diese Woche mal wieder was zusammen?


ja holger wie ham`er den Zeit - is ja schlie´lich Fasching gell!


----------



## bikepoli (1. März 2011)

Hallo *@all*





    (Narren und sonst. Volk) 


Kurzfristig wird auch in dieser Woche (trotz Fasching) ein Nightride geplant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angesagt ist der MIttwoch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Strecke und Zeit richtet sich grundsätzlich mal nach den Teilnehmern.
Geplant sind wie immer die gemütlichen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  1,5 - 2 Stunden --> je nach Lust, Laune sowie Wetter- / Untergrundverhältnisse !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




letzte Order: Licht  ans Bike - AKKU`s laden, und auf gehts zum *Nightride *am

Mittwoch: 02.03.2011 um 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist wie immer beim *Bike-Oldie "Eberhard*", Finkenweg 5, Sand/Main


----------



## scary.master (2. März 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Hey Schweinfurt bekommt einen neuen Radladen.
> Bike Emotions eröffnet am 3.März 2011 einen bikeshop in der Bauerngasse



bin heut mal zufällig vorbei gelaufen, schöne lage und vorallem gleich am roßmarkt 

zweirad steger wird sich freuen, den habt ihr ja schräg gegenüber 

werd wohl morgen nach der schule mal bei der eröffnung vorbeischauen


----------



## lubbi2701 (2. März 2011)

Halli hallo Mountainbiker!

Ich suche Leute die in der Gegend Enduro oder Sachen in die Richtung fahren.
Ich bin mittlerweile schon paar mal den Schlangentrail bei Eltmann und auch schon den Wurzeltrail ( ich nenn ihn einfach mal so) bei Hassfurt gefahren.

Die Gegend da unten is ja echt total schön.

In bamberg find ich irgend nicht so richtig was, das dem Enduro gerecht werden könnte.

Wie schauts da bei euch aus??

Gibts hier Leute die sowas fahren??

Wäre cool wenn da mal was zusammen kommen würde

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (3. März 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ja holger wie ham`er den Zeit - is ja schlie´lich Fasching gell!



Schitt Happens 
Mittwoch war ich beruflich unterwegs, von daher hat es nicht gepasst.
Schade


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. März 2011)

EICHELSDORF
Radfahrer (50) tot aufgefunden 
Kein Fremdverschulden (gh) Am Sonntagvormittag haben zwei Spaziergängerinnen einen Radfahrer leblos im Straßengraben liegend aufgefunden. Nach ersten Erkenntnissen war der Verstorbene mit seinem Mountainbike gestürzt und erlitt hierbei Kopfverletzungen. Der Leichnam wurde auf Anordnung der Staatsanwaltschaft Schweinfurt beschlagnahmt. Die Ermittlungen zum Unfallhergang und zur Klärung der Todesursache dauern an.

Gegen 11.15 Uhr bemerkten die Fußgängerinnen, dass auf dem Ortsverbindungsweg zwischen Eichelsdorf und Goßmannsdorf, in der Nähe der Kläranlage ein Mann leblos in einem wasserführenden Straßengraben lag. Die sofort alarmierte Notärztin konnte nur noch den Tod des Radfahrers feststellen. Die bislang vorliegenden Erkenntnissen deuten daraufhin, dass der 50-jähriger Mann ohne Fremdverschulden von seinem Mountainbike gestürzt ist.

Beamte der Polizeiinspektion Haßfurt nahmen die Ermittlungen auf. Zur Klärung des Unfallherganges wurde auf Anordnung der Staatsanwaltschaft Schweinfurt ein Sachverständiger hinzugezogen. Der Leichnam wurde zudem beschlagnahmt.

Zur Klärung des Unfallherganges richtet sich der Sachbearbeiter auch an die Bevölkerung.

Wem der 50-jährige Fahrradfahrer von Samstag auf Sonntag auf der Strecke von Eichelsdorf und Goßmannsdorf aufgefallen ist und möglicherweise Angaben zum Unfallhergang machen kann, wird gebeten, sich unter Tel. 09521/927-130 zu melden.

Traurige Geschichte.
Ernie


----------



## slowup-fastdown (11. März 2011)

tragisch, einfach nur tragisch.

mathias


----------



## bikepoli (14. März 2011)

Hallo *@all*





  es ist Fastenzeit - aber nicht beim Radeln


Für diese Woche wird wieder mal ein Nightride geplant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angesagt ist der Donnerstag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Strecke und Zeit richtet sich grundsätzlich mal nach den Teilnehmern.
Geplant sind wie immer die gemütlichen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  1,5 - 2 Stunden --> je nach Lust, Laune sowie Wetter- / Untergrundverhältnisse !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




letzte Order: AKKU`s laden und Licht  ans Bike -> auf gehts zum *Nightride *am

Donnerstag: 17.03.2011 um 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt wie immer beim *Bike-Oldie "Eberhard*", Finkenweg 5, Sand/Main

guckst du auch > Lastminutebiken!


----------



## bikepoli (14. März 2011)

@ bike-oldie - Eberhard

am Sonntag wars doch zuviel - mich hats jetzt erst richtig erwischt - ich liege flach und werde selbst am Nightride nicht teilnehmen!


----------



## DirtKing (17. März 2011)

Den Bikern wird's mal wieder mehr als schwergemacht:
nicht nur das Kartoffelbeet aka Wurzelabfahrt, sondern fast der gesamte Hang dort ist plattgemacht. Endlos viele gefällte Bäume - man kann nur hoffen, daß die Buben diese auch rausholen, ansonsten sieht es in diesem Gebiet mit biken oder Wiederaufbau sehr duster aus. Ich frag mich, ob diese Aktion gezielt gegen Biker gerichtet war.

- Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rewoX (17. März 2011)

Das war sicherlich gegen die Biker. Die Kicker sind gezielt zerstört worden. Das ist mir letzte Woche leider auch aufgefallen.
Manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob wir wirklich so verhasst sind, oder ob da einfach einer den Dicken markieren will.

******* von uns allen ist halt definitiv, dass jeder unten über die Wiese brettert. Und der ein oder andere Idiot muss dann noch das Rad blockieren lassen...so macht man sich leider keine Freunde.

- RENE


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (18. März 2011)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass die Kicker der Ur-Linie zerstört wurden. Der erste große Sprung war immer ein ganz schöner Nervenkitzel am Anfang der Saison!


----------



## Eltmenner (25. März 2011)

Sorry,

hat erst auf den zweiten Versuch geklappt, siehe unten.




Gruß Ralf


----------



## Eltmenner (25. März 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte Euch mein neues Bike vorstellen.

Neue Saison, neues Bike. Das läuft jetzt immer so. 

Alles powered by http://www.speedwareshop.de/ @ Thilo Klinner.


















Ich wollte eigentlich unter 8 Kilo, oder grad so 8 schaffen. Leider liegts bei 8,5 Kilo. Bin günstig an die Gabel gekommen, und die ist halt mit 1.5 Kg doch recht schwer. Aber die DT Swiss mit 1100g ist nicht wirklich rentabel für mich, geschweige bezahlbar. Des Gramm an Euro.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2011)

also da mich der eberhard mal auf de schwanberg angesprochen hat
sollten wir doch mal ne tour machen 

im april?!
im mai ??(bin ich die ersten 2wochen nicht da )
sa oder so ??
macht mal vorschläge 

he Eltmenner 
schickes leichtgewicht  
zwar nicht meine welt 
aber respekt


----------



## brndch (26. März 2011)

Hi ralf, dich gibts ja auch noch was für ein wunder;-)
Schönes rad würde mir auch gefallen.
Jetz musste nur noch fahren das es a schnell wird! haha

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## Eltmenner (26. März 2011)

Wow,

des ist ja auch ein schickes Teil.

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Zum Thema schnell werden. Du glaubst nicht was die Geometrie ausmacht. Mit dem Bike fahr ich ganz anders, die Kraft wird viel besser übertragen. Einfach was ganz anderes.
Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder auf ne Runde.

Gruß


----------



## Ben.K (27. März 2011)

Hey ho, ich bin dann wohl der Neue.
Unfassbar, es gibt/gab doch tatsächlich sowas wie ne downhillstrecke in schweinfurt, wenn ich des jetz richtig gelesen hab. 
Wenn ichs richtig mitbekommen hab, is die aber im Moment wohl "außer betrieb". 
Wie groß is wohl ungefähr die Chance, dass die wieder befahrbar wird, oder umgezogen wird?
Wenn was geiles draus wird unterstütz ich euch da natürlich. 
Ich komm ausm Raum Schweinfurt, und würd mich da ma dreist mit dranhängen


----------



## scary.master (28. März 2011)

Edit: nochma neu, hatte heute früh vom handy aus gepostet war glaubich nicht besonders verständlich 

ich würde mal sagen sobald die waldarbeiter sich fertig ausgetobt haben, werden wieder einige in den wald maschieren und die strecke wieder herrichten.
sagt einfach mal bescheid, würde mich auch gerne beteiligen


----------



## Ben.K (28. März 2011)

Könntet ihr mir mal erklären, wie ihr da immer hin fahrt? Ich war gradeben mal da, und bin am Parkplatz mit dem Schild "Jägerwiese" ganz am Ende mitm Roller hoch in den Wald gefahren. Bin dort dann ma ne Viertelstunde von Schweinfurt weg, und wieder Richtung Schweinfurt bis zu den Wohnhäusern gefahren , aber außer ner seltsamen Straße (wohl ne Heeresstraße) die im Nirgendwo anfängt, und im Nirgendwo endet, hab ich nix interessantes gefunden.
Irgendwo im Forum hab ich ma was von nem Parkplatz mitm Holzschild "Lindenbrunnen" gelesen, aber son Schild hab ich nirgends gesehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (28. März 2011)

das findest du wenn dann nur durch zufall, wenns dir keiner gezeigt hatt findest du´s ehr nicht
ich bin schon ein paarmal mitgehfahren und ich tue mir immernoch sehr schwer da alleine hinzufinden


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. März 2011)

hallo hier ein schönes Video, mit tollen Aktsionen aus unsere Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Ben.K (29. März 2011)

Übrigens
ich hatt gestern n Flyer am Roller, dass n Bike-Laden im Lindenbrunnenweg ungefähr gegenüber Leimeister wohl zu macht, und ab 4.4. bei nem Ausverkauf die Reste rausklopft. Ich kenn den Laden zwar net, aber vielleicht gibts da ja irgendwas sinnvolles.
Was würdet ihr eigentlich sagen: FALTSCHLOSS oder PANZERKABEL?
Darüber grübel ich jetz scho seit Wochen...


----------



## scary.master (29. März 2011)

hab das abus bordo granit x, hängt seit nich ganz nem jahr immer am bike und macht selbst im winter keinerlei mucken
vlt etwas teuer in der anschaffung aber ein schloss kauft man ja nicht alle 3 tage


----------



## pinguin (30. März 2011)

Ben.K schrieb:


> Übrigens
> ich hatt gestern n Flyer am Roller, dass n Bike-Laden im Lindenbrunnenweg ungefähr gegenüber Leimeister wohl zu macht, und ab 4.4. bei nem Ausverkauf die Reste rausklopft.



Da geht es um Motorräder.


----------



## Ben.K (30. März 2011)

Jup, aber der Gedanke war, dass mer da vll auch n Schloss bekommt. Ma kuckn


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2011)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Euere Mithilfe ist jetzt nötiger denn je! Schreibt und sprecht mit Eueren politischen Vertretern im Ort, Land und Bund, schreibt Leserbriefe und gebt Euer Missfallen kund: 

Was am Montag in Ebrach stattfand, dürfte im Bereich der Kommunalpolitik ein einmaliger Vorgang sein. 

Seht und hört selbst unter
http://video.tvo.de/nachrichten/

Hier im Steigerwald,
- wo der ländlichen Bevölkerung droht, ein Bauernopfer des schlechten Umweltgewissens der Bewohner städtischer Gebiete zu werden (wenn ich für einen Nationalpark im Steigerwald bin, ist doch der Verbrauch meines Autos auch wurscht),
- wo die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der hiesigen Bevölkerung gegen die der Umweltverbände und akademischen Biologen und Geologen stehen,
- wo jahrhundertalte bewährte Forstwirtschaft gegen die Ideologien grauhaariger Umweltpäbste stehen,
- wo die Kultur der Menschen untrennbar mit einem bewirtschafteten und frei zugänglichen Wald verbunden ist,
- wo die Bevölkerung auf demokratischen Weg ihre eindeutige Meinung kund tat, verbrüdern sich Landrat Denzler und Bügermeister Schneider mit den Führungen der Naturschutzverbände WWF, Bund Naturschutz und Landesbund für Vogelschutz gegen ihre eigene Bevölkerung

Nachdem alle Argumente für und wider einem Nationalpark auf dem Tisch liegen, ist es an der Zeit darüber nachzudenken, ob es den beiden Herren überhaupt noch um die Sache geht, wie sie natürlich vorgeben, oder ob ihre Reaktionen nur noch von verletztem Stolz geleitet sind. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich die beiden Machthaber ihrer Meinung so vollkommen sicher sind, dass sie meinen, nicht mehr auf ihre Bürger/innen hören zu müssen. In der Weltpolitik gibt es bekanntlich genug solcher Beispiele - in der Kommunalpolitik einer Demokratie wie Deutschland sollte so etwas eigentlich nicht passieren. 

Wenn ein CSU-Landrat das Wahlergebnis in Baden-Würtemberg bejubelt, weil ihm jetzt sein Nationalpark bzw. sein Weltkulturerbe in den Schoß fällt. Wenn er die Atom-Katastrophe in Japan als Begründung dafür her nimmt, noch mehr regenerative Energieträger (Holz) aus der Nutzung zu nehmen, dann muss ich mich fragen, was treibt diesen Herren?

Herr Denzler, der als verantwortlicher Landrat den Umweltskandal am Main zwischen Roßstadt und Eltmann mit zu verantworten hat, stilisiert sich jetzt als der große Naturschützer heraus - mehr Unglaubwürdigkeit kann ich mir kaum noch vorstellen. 

Siggi Ständecke
Schriftführer Unser Steigerwald


----------



## boulderro (3. April 2011)

Also bis gestern war ich auch ein Gegner eines Nationalparkes Steigerwald, und bin es eigentlich immer noch. Nur heut bin ich mitm Lauffreund (Befürworter)30km durchn Wald gerannt und seh das alles nun mit ein wenig anderen Augen. Der Wald wird in ein paar Jahren wenn die Ausholzung so weitergeht nicht mehr der Gleiche sein. Früher sind keine 40Tonner und Holzprozessoren durch den Wald gefahren. Alle 20m eine Rückegasse und saubergemacht bis zum letzten Schnipsel. Wo kriegt der Boden denn in Zukunft seine Nährstoffe her. Schau dir mal den Wald am Ende der Loch an, kein Baum mehr über 10cm Durchmesser. Scheiß Profitgeier. Für mich wärs auch eine Katastrophe nicht mehr die schönen Trails zu fahren. Aber vielleicht gibts ja da eine Lösung die fürn Wald und für die Waldnutzer zufriedenstellend ist. Erschreckend für mich sind die absolut dichten Scheuklappen die beide Parteien übergezogen haben - jeder sieht nur seinen persönlichen Vorteil


----------



## böser_wolf (4. April 2011)

so ich gehöre wieder zum arbeiten teil der bevölkerung
drum hab ich mir n arbeitswegfixie gebaut 
sub10 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. April 2011)

Moin Gemeinde, kann mir einer sagen wenn der Hassbergritt stattfindet??
Gruß Ernie


----------



## brndch (6. April 2011)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde, kann mir einer sagen wenn der Hassbergritt stattfindet??
> Gruß Ernie



Am Samstag den 7. mai
siehe auch:
www.tria-hofheim.de/

Gruß


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. April 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Am Samstag den 7. mai
> siehe auch:
> www.tria-hofheim.de/
> 
> Gruß



Danke für die Info
Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
so bin wieder aus dem Urlaub (Kreuzfahrt in der Karibik) zurück.

Und hab dann gleich mal mein Supershuttle beim Joscha besichtigt  so sieht es nach dem Frühjahrsputz und klein Umbauten jetzt aus  





Ich hoffe ich komme jetzt bald mal wieder zum fahren.
Besten Dank noch mal an Joscha und Walter von den Triebtretern super Arbeit!


----------



## Hilldown (8. April 2011)

Die 2 Sprünge an der Ur- Strecke sind wieder aufgebaut und jemand hat fast die ganze Strecke frei gemacht. Endlich kann man da wieder fahren.


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. April 2011)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde, kann mir einer sagen wenn der Hassbergritt stattfindet??
> Gruß Ernie





brndch schrieb:


> Am Samstag den 7. mai
> siehe auch:
> www.tria-hofheim.de/
> 
> Gruß



Fährt da jemand von Euch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. April 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Fährt da jemand von Euch mit?



Ich nicht, keine Kondition


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (11. April 2011)

mal sehen, wenn`s irgendwie geht werd da mitfahren.
Ernie


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. April 2011)

Die Startpreis haben die aber auch sehr hochgeschraubt!
Ist das in den letzten beiden Jahren immer teurer geworden?


----------



## cubefuzzy (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Schweinfurter u Umgebung vereint euch bei Facebook:
einfach   Mountainbiker Schweinfurt  bei Facebook eingeben.
Dort werden Touren (auch eigene) und Infos rund ums MTB hochgeladen.
Gruß Wolfi


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. April 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> so bin wieder aus dem Urlaub (Kreuzfahrt in der Karibik) zurück.
> 
> Und hab dann gleich mal mein Supershuttle beim Joscha besichtigt  so sieht es nach dem Frühjahrsputz und klein Umbauten jetzt aus
> ...





Hi Erwin,
da fehlt das "so hat mein Bike vorher ausgesehen" Bild


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. April 2011)

[email protected], [email protected],

das ist ja praktisch, dass du dein supershuttle gleich nach deinem rücktritt als trainer aus der werkstatt bekommen hast.




so erwin, ab jetzt gibt es keine ausreden mehr !!
rauf auf den schaukelstuhl und ab in den wald.

bis bald mal wieder






mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. April 2011)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> [email protected], [email protected],
> 
> das ist ja praktisch, dass du dein supershuttle gleich nach deinem rücktritt als trainer aus der werkstatt bekommen hast.
> 
> ...



Hi Mathias, das Bike habe ich einen Tag vorher abgeholt. Allerdings fehlt mir trotzdem die Zeit zum Biken.
Am Montag bin ich dann Abend mal aufs Bike aber nur ca. 1 KM weit gekommen und schon war das Hinterrad platt (sche.. Dornen  )
Irgendwie will es nicht so, mal schauen was am Wochenende geht.



zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> da fehlt das "so hat mein Bike vorher ausgesehen" Bild



Das erkennt man nur wenn man es genau anschaut. Neu sind höhenverstellbare Stattelstütze; Kettenführung, Pedalle, usw...)


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. April 2011)

cubefuzzy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Schweinfurter u Umgebung vereint euch bei Facebook:
> einfach   Mountainbiker Schweinfurt  bei Facebook eingeben.
> Dort werden Touren (auch eigene) und Infos rund ums MTB hochgeladen.
> Gruß Wolfi



Bin ich schon dabei


----------



## scary.master (13. April 2011)

cubefuzzy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Schweinfurter u Umgebung vereint euch bei Facebook:
> einfach   Mountainbiker Schweinfurt  bei Facebook eingeben.
> Dort werden Touren (auch eigene) und Infos rund ums MTB hochgeladen.
> Gruß Wolfi



hab mich auch eingetragen


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
war am Wochende mal wieder im Steigerwald unterwegs. Bin den E1 und den Schlangenweg abgefahren, das hat richtig Spaß gemacht

E1 war trocken aber der Schlangenweg war wie immer leicht nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (19. April 2011)

[FONT="]Hallo Mountainbiker in und rund um SAND[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=blue][FONT="]Die Steigerwaldbiker wollen nun auch zusätzlich unter der Wochen einen [/FONT]*[FONT="]festen [/FONT][/COLOR][/U][/B][COLOR=blue][FONT="]Radl-Termin setzen. So wird das ganze für jeden etwas planbarer und man kann sich Woche für Woche darauf einstellen.[/FONT]

[FONT="]Wir wollen in dieser Wochen schon mal damit beginnen. Also ab sofort (für den Terminkalender)  folgender Termin:[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [B][COLOR=blue][FONT="]Wann:  [/FONT][FONT="][COLOR=Red]ab jetzt immer Mittwochs: [/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=Red][FONT="]Start um 18:30 Uhr !! [/FONT]*

*[FONT="]Wo:     [/FONT][/COLOR][SIZE=4][U][I][COLOR=blue][FONT="]wie immer - Treffen bei bikeoldie Eberhard, [/FONT][/I]**[/SIZE]*

[FONT="]Zur Beachtung und Tourenplanung nur  für diesen Mittwoch -> der Peter ruft um HILFE  Gartenhaustransport[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=blue][FONT="]Wir sollten unsere Tour so fahren, dass wir gegen 18:30 Uhr (nach dem aufwärmen) beim Julius vorbeifahren und das Ding heben  ODER ???????????[/FONT]
[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Eltmenner (20. April 2011)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Fährt da jemand von Euch mit?



Also ich währe dabei!
Christian bestimmt auch, oder?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (21. April 2011)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Also ich währe dabei!
> Christian bestimmt auch, oder?
> 
> Gruß



ja ich hab es vor.
Wetter macht ja auch einen guten eindruck;-)


----------



## brndch (23. April 2011)

Sersn,

ich hab am mittwoch vor mit nem bakannten mit dem rennrad zum kreuzberg hoch zu fahren. Vll mag sich ja jemand anschließen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## scary.master (24. April 2011)

bin heute/gestern den almrößel trail gefahren, da hatte irgedwer ne wurzel auf den weg gelegt, warscheinlich wieder irgend ein biker hassender fußänger
hab sie gleich wieder runtergeschmissen alsp passt besser etwas genauer auf was da so auf den wegen rumliegt, nicht das euch was passiert
(bin einen tag vorher da schon gefahren kann also nur mutwillig hingelegt worden sein)


----------



## böser_wolf (24. April 2011)

scary.master schrieb:


> bin heute/gestern den almrößel trail gefahren, da hatte irgedwer ne wurzel auf den weg gelegt, warscheinlich wieder irgend ein biker hassender fußänger
> hab sie gleich wieder runtergeschmissen alsp passt besser etwas genauer auf was da so auf den wegen rumliegt, nicht das euch was passiert
> (bin einen tag vorher da schon gefahren kann also nur mutwillig hingelegt worden sein)



das kommt da immer wieder vor 
auch im hohlweg nach den 2kleinen sprüngen 

es gibt wirlklich menschen die uns nicht leiden können 

mitwoch kreuzberg  mit dem fixie    coole idee 

gott sei dank muss ich da arbeiten


----------



## Mephato (26. April 2011)

grad mal schnell gemacht


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

Nettes Video 
Geiles Morewood ;-)


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

mal ein kleiner Eindruck von unserer Strecke. Noch mit dem alten Bike, vids von den neuen Obstacles lade ich noch hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (26. April 2011)

wo ist die strecke ? schaut gut aus

@schweinfurter wann wird mal wieder gefahren ?


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

Im Steigerwald bei Geo, kann gerne mal den Guide spielen 

Vid vom neuen Kroko


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. April 2011)

Mephato schrieb:


> ... grad mal schnell gemacht



Hi Andi 

schönes Video, wo seit ihr denn da überall gefahren. 
Dianenlust, Kartoffelbeet, Kreuzbergtrail???

@Krautrider

schöne Strecke wär mal was neues


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

und der "Hip Jump"


----------



## scary.master (26. April 2011)

Krautrider schrieb:


> Im Steigerwald bei Geo, kann gerne mal den Guide spielen
> 
> Vid vom neuen Kroko



wie weit fährt man da so ca. von geo aus zur strecke ?
wenns nicht alzu weit ist muss ich wohl das nächsde mal wenn ich meine oma besuchen gehe mein bike mitnehmen


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

Ich nehm mal an du kommst mit dem Auto? Am bequemsten isses wenn wir mitm Auto hochfahren und den rest schieben. Ich fahr eigentlich nie mitm Rad hoch, wenn du allerdings von geo aus hochwillst brauchste ungefähr ne dreiviertel stunde.
Wenn wirklich jemand interesse hat die strecke zu fahren einfach PN an mich. Das das ganze trotzdem nicht publik werden soll versteht sich von selbst denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (26. April 2011)

wenn dann würde ich mal mit dem bike nach geo fahren und dann mit selbigen auch gleich hoch, wenns ich mal in geo bin meld ich mich vorher mal


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

scary.master schrieb:


> wenn dann würde ich mal mit dem bike nach geo fahren und dann mit selbigen auch gleich hoch, wenns ich mal in geo bin meld ich mich vorher mal



Mach das


----------



## böser_wolf (26. April 2011)

geo 
des is doch da wo früher schon mal was war oder 
seh ich des falsch


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> geo
> des is doch da wo früher schon mal was war oder
> seh ich des falsch



Jup, die alten sachen haben wir in stand gesetzt und ein paar neue hinzugefügt


----------



## böser_wolf (26. April 2011)

schön


----------



## Mephato (28. April 2011)

@ Erwin
Danke. Im Video sieht man paar neue Sachen. (Sprünge secret) Rest eigentlich am Beet. Dianenlust sind wir auch lang, wollt ich aber nicht schon wieder ins Video packen. Fand den Bremsvorgang von meinem Kumpel mitm Baumarktrad nur so genial ^^ Wie er so konzentriert nach vorne starrt.

Werd bald mit Benny u Co, mach nen gescheites Video machen. Das war eigntl nur für die Beteiligten gedacht, da es paar lustige Szenen gab =)

Viel Spaß beim Radln euch allen


----------



## The_Ralle (28. April 2011)

Moin Herrschaften!
Geht u. U. am kommenden Montag was im SW-Forest?!


Gruß
Ralle

p.s. @walter and others interests - ich werd dann mal paar Pic´s von Finale Ligure hochladen


----------



## böser_wolf (28. April 2011)

so neues einsatz fahrzeug

alutech fanes 
rohloff kommt noch rein


----------



## The_Ralle (28. April 2011)

kleines Album mit paar Einblicken zum Finale Ligure Trip fertich.

@walter: SEHR FEINES TEIL


----------



## Krautrider (29. April 2011)

Nice, wasn das für ne Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. April 2011)

2007 mz all mountain 1  mafe in italy
160mm  2100gr


----------



## Krautrider (29. April 2011)

Mafe, hmmmm lecker.


----------



## kobiZ (1. Mai 2011)

@ all,

Bin gestern Lindenbrunnen gefahren und hab mir nach der 3 Abfahrt nen Platten geholt trotz DH-Schläuchen (Komplette Luft innerhalb von paar Sekunden raus).
Daheim hab ich dann bemerkt, dass en schöner Nagel im Reifen steckt und zudem der Mantel an etlichen anderen Stellen ziemlich lang und relative tiefe Schlitze besitzt!

Ich frag mich halt jetzt nur ob sowas sich rein zufällig rein fährt odda mutwillig in den Trail gelegt wird?

Also passt demnächst mal auf wann und wo ihr euch evtl. Platte hohlt...

Gruß Kobi


P.S. Bilder folgen


----------



## scary.master (1. Mai 2011)

ich weis noch genau wo´s passiert ist, aber mein BigBetty am HR hatt seitlich auch nen 3cm langen schlitz quer zur laufrichtung... (durch einen kompletten stollen durch


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Mai 2011)

So war gestern wieder mal im Wässernachtal unterwegs, war super zufahren


----------



## benz82 (6. Mai 2011)

Servus zusammen,

muss hier mal meinen echten Respekt an die Trailerbauer aussprechen!!!
Bin gestern zum ersten Mal den Eberhardt 3 gefahren....(leckst mich...) wie geil ist das denn. 
Aber ein bischen krank müßt ihr schon sein für die Brücken die da drin sind. alles in allem schreit die Tour aber nach Wiederholung

gruß benz


----------



## AlexRedBull (6. Mai 2011)

Wollt mal schnell hier Hallo sagen, bin ein neuer hier aus unserer Ecke.

Gruß von der Mainschleife vom Alex


----------



## Krautrider (6. Mai 2011)

benz82 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> muss hier mal meinen echten Respekt an die Trailerbauer aussprechen!!!
> Bin gestern zum ersten Mal den Eberhardt 3 gefahren....(leckst mich...) wie geil ist das denn.
> ...




Den was? Wo?


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Mai 2011)

E1, E2, E2 - die "sog. Eberhard-Trails - benannt nach Ihrem Schöpfer .
Trails im Steigerwald beginnend Nähe Zell am Ebersberg. Siehe auch
http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (7. Mai 2011)

Schöne Schei.ße... Ich kenn leider nicht die genaue Bezeichnung des Trails in Schweinfurt, aber es ist echt zum kotzen, dass die zwei geilen Sprünge dort (großer und kleiner nebeneinander) weggerissen wurden. 
Warn heut nach 2 Wochen mal wieder dort, und als wir schön schnell auf die Sprünge zugefahren sind, half nur noch bremsen.

Ich frag mich, wer immer wieder solche Probleme damit hat...


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs möchte mich auch wieder mal bei euch melden, waren Heute mit 70km und 1300 hm im Handthal an der Stollburg Unterwegs haben so da einige Trails mit mehreren km am Stück gefahren. Zurzeit bereiten wir uns wieder auf eine kleine Tour in den Alpen vor, so wollen wir das Berühmte Eisjöchl auf 3000 hm knacken.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Krautrider (8. Mai 2011)

@Ralle, Danke
Joa nach Handtal fahr ich heut a, schön die Single trails rocken und ne neue Kamera-einstellung ausprobieren. Erfolge präsentiere ich euch heit abend 
Ich freu mich schon auf das Radler auf der Stollburg Terasse


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Mai 2011)

Krautrider schrieb:


> @Ralle, Danke
> Joa nach Handtal fahr ich heut a, schön die Single trails rocken und ne neue Kamera-einstellung ausprobieren. Erfolge präsentiere ich euch heit abend
> Ich freu mich schon auf das Radler auf der Stollburg Terasse



Hallo und wie war deine außfahrt an der Stollburg


----------



## rewoX (9. Mai 2011)

@bike-oldie
kannst du mir mal den Track von eurer Tour im Handthal schicken? Klingt nach vielen Trails...wüde ich gerne nachfahren.
ThX


----------



## Krautrider (9. Mai 2011)

Danke, klasse wie immer. keine Wanderer im weg und die Piste Furztrocken. Bin fast krepiert beim hochschieben zur Wirtschaft aber es hat sich gelohnt  Video lad ich hoch und stells dann hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (9. Mai 2011)

Krautrider schrieb:


> Danke, klasse wie immer. keine Wanderer im weg und die Piste Furztrocken. Bin fast krepiert beim hochschieben zur Wirtschaft aber es hat sich gelohnt  Video lad ich hoch und stells dann hier ein.



Wieso fährst denn da auch nicht hoch?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Mai 2011)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Wieso fährst denn da auch nicht hoch?



Neuja, man kann das scho fahrn, es kommt ganz darauf an mit welchem Rad man unterwegs ist, und welche Kondition man hat. Wir sind den Berg auch hochgefahren. Fakt ist wir sind an diesen schönen Samstag in dieser Ecke rund 17 km am Stück Trail gefahren, am Schluss waren wir wie in einen Trail Rausch.


----------



## superwolfi (10. Mai 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs möchte mich auch wieder mal bei euch melden, waren Heute mit 70km und 1300 hm im Handthal an der Stollburg Unterwegs haben so da einige Trails mit mehreren km am Stück gefahren. Zurzeit bereiten wir uns wieder auf eine kleine Tour in den Alpen vor, so wollen wir das Berühmte Eisjöchl auf 3000 hm knacken.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hallo Bike-Oldie, hallo Eberhard,

kannst du mir den Track von dieser Tour zukommen lassen?

Danke und Gruß
Wolfi


----------



## Krautrider (14. Mai 2011)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Wieso fährst denn da auch nicht hoch?




LoL war mit dem Downhill Bike unterwegs. Das will ich sehn wie du mitm 17Kg Rad da hochstrampelst


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Mai 2011)

krautrider  der eltmenner müßte 2 von seinen kisten nehmen dafür 

so wieder da 
hab mal mein alutech 
in frankreich ausgeführt


----------



## Krautrider (15. Mai 2011)

Neidisch bin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Mai 2011)

An all, wir möchten die Handthal Tour mit den Super Trails an kommenden Sonntag nochmals Fahren, wer möchte könnte sich jeder Zeit anschließen. Gefahren wird nur bei Schönen Wetter.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Mai 2011)

wann früh um 9


----------



## rewoX (17. Mai 2011)

@bike-oldi
da ich am Sonntag nicht da bin, fände ich es immer noch toll, wenn du mir den track schicken könntest...oder ist der zu geheim?
Grüße
Rene


----------



## brndch (17. Mai 2011)

rewoX schrieb:


> @bike-oldi
> da ich am Sonntag nicht da bin, fände ich es immer noch toll, wenn du mir den track schicken könntest...oder ist der zu geheim?
> Grüße
> Rene



Bei interesse Email an mich hab irrgendwo in den tiefen meiner Festplatte a noch paar tracks.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Mai 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wann früh um 9



Hallo Walter kläre die Uhrzeit Morgen bei der all wöchentlichen Abendfahrt ab und gebe nochmals hier bescheid


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Mai 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Walter kläre die Uhrzeit Morgen bei der all wöchentlichen Abendfahrt ab und gebe nochmals hier bescheid



Hallo, also wer lust hat am Sonntag zu fahren 9 Uhr bei mir. Die Tour beträgt ca. 70 km und 1300 hm


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Mai 2011)

so pappnasen aufgemerkt 
do abend treffen an der höll 18 uhr

wieder mal das schweinfurt trail zeugs abfahrn 

mich würds echt mal freun die alte truppe zam zu bringen 

also   ralle  erwin stefan  zander usw 

ich bitte um meldung      

biergarten danach is eh klar


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo hier eineige Bilder von unsere Tagestour


----------



## Krautrider (23. Mai 2011)

War schon bissl früher oben so gegen halb zehn. Sieht gemütlich aus, aber warum seit ihr die Treppe hoch? Ich schieb immer hinten rum nauf


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Mai 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so pappnasen aufgemerkt
> do abend treffen an der höll 18 uhr
> 
> wieder mal das schweinfurt trail zeugs abfahrn
> ...



Hi Walter,

müßte klappen. Wird Zeit dass wir wieder mal zusammen fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## La-Le-Lu (25. Mai 2011)

Hy Walter,bin dabei am Donnerstag

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Mai 2011)

Bei mir klappt es heute leider nicht


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Mai 2011)

schade schade zander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. Mai 2011)

so ich bin raus für heut 
sorry aber mein körper macht net mit


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Mai 2011)

Schade, schade, Walter 

Gute Besserung, dir


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo die Heutige Tour am Veitenstein mit der Super trailabfahrt war wider einmal so richtig Schön. Hier einige Bilder davon. 











An all wer Lust auf einer Tagestour hat, wir fahren am Donnerstag eine Vatertagstour. Die Tour geht über Schönbrunn in Steigerwald nach Schlüsselfeld Richtung Friedrichsberg und führt über Ebrach nach Handthal und Michelau  Zabelstein mit 110 km und 1800 hm wider nach Sand zurück.

Wer Lust hat auf der Tour kann jederzeit mit uns mitfahren


----------



## SpeedFox (31. Mai 2011)

hi leut, na alles fit bei euch 
ja da hat der Walter wirklich recht...es wird mal wieder zeit mit der alten truppe zu fahren! an der Hölle war ich scho ewig nix mehr....wir müssen echt mal nen termin fix machen!!! 

*Für alle die gern nein bikepark gehen...ein kleiner trupp von uns DH-juckern geht am 05.06 nach Osternohe!*


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Juni 2011)

Vatertagstour
Das Bild täuscht, so gemütlich war die Cappuccino Tour nicht. Immerhin sind wir an diesen Tag auf fast 1900 hm gekommen. Das schwierige dabei war wohl, dass diese Höhenmeter fast auf der ganzen Tour sich summierten, so das sie langsam die Kräfte aus dem Körber gezogen hatte. Bei diesem Ritt waren wir von 11 Std. 7,5 Std. in Sattel. Am Ende waren wir Glücklich und geschafft zu Hause angekommen.   



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/4/2/1/0/_/medium/Schlsselfeld-Handthal-
02.06.11.005.jpg

Friedrichsberg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Hier einige Eintrüge und Bilder einer Trailtour der Besonderen Art 

Eine fahrtechnische und konditionelle Herausforderung der besonderen Art war an diesen Sonntag unser Trailtour. Die Tour war mit technisch anspruchsvollen Trails gespickt, dabei waren Knackige steile Anstiege und interessante Abfahrten, dazu brauchte man eine robuste Kondition und technisch muss man auch auf der Höhe der Zeit sein, die aber auch am Ende eine Lächeln auf die Gesichter gezaubert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_elber (9. Juni 2011)

Cool wo ist denn das? Wenn das nicht so weit von Iphofen weg ist, dann werde ich mal mit meinem Kleinen dahin aufbrechen...

Gerald


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo hier unsere Heutige Pfingsttour

Heute waren wir auf Historischen Wegen Unterwegs. Unsere Gegend ist ja ideal fÃ¼rs Biken gemacht, der Burenweg in unsere NÃ¤heren Umgebung stand auf dem Programm. So fuhren wir Ã¼ber die Hochstrasse einen FrÃ¼heren alten Postweg im Steigerwald er fÃ¼hrt in Richtung Bamberg, auf HÃ¶he von Eltmann bogen wir in den Edeka Trail und kamen so nach Eltmann, 



nach der MainbrÃ¼cke bogen wir auf einen Asphalten Flurweg nach Ebelsbach und Biken so durch das 1548. Erbaute Gleisenauer Schloss Ã¼ber den âHeiligen LÃ¤nderâ in die HaÃberge. 



Egal, ob im Steigewald, in den HaÃbergen oder in den sogenannten â Heiligen LÃ¤ndernâ . Hier waren wir immer auf der richtigen Route des Burgenweges. Der Burgenweg fÃ¼hrte uns von Gleisenau auf die HÃ¶he von Golfplatz 



bei Steinbach an SchÃ¶nbach vorbei in Richtung Schmachtenburg. Nicht weit vom Zeiler KÃ¤ppele entfernt versteckt sich die groÃe Burganlage im Wald, mit zum teil erhalten Turm- und Mauerresten aus dem 15 Jahrhundert, von hier machten wir einen herrlichen Rundumblick Ã¼ber das Maintal bis hinÃ¼ber zum Steigerwald. 



Der nÃ¤chste Anlaufpunkt der Tour war das Zeiler KÃ¤ppele, die steht weithin sichtbar Ã¼ber dem Maintal mit seiner Doppel-turmfassade im Stil franzÃ¶sischer Kathedralen. 



Ãber den Stufen des Kreuzweges gelangten wir zum Abschluss der Tour in die Altstadt hinunter nach Zeil und von hier wieder zum Ende der Tour zum 

Ausgangspunkt wieder nach Sand


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juni 2011)

Das Eisjöchl unsere dies Jährige Highlight Tour
So jetzt ist es bald so weit noch zweimal Schlafen dann Starten wir am Donnerstag unser langersehnte Eisjöchltour dies ist unser Herausforderung, wo man die letzten Monate sich daraufhin trainiert hat. Für die Einen besteht die Herrausforderung darin bis zum Jöchl zu fahren ohne abzusteigen, für uns ist das Erreichen des Eisjöchls bereits ein Lebensziel. 
Diese Tour nehmen wir als 3-Tagestour in angriff, so hat man Zeit, die Bergwelt im Naturpark Texelgruppe zu genießen.

Das ist wider eine echte Herausforderung für uns: Eine Tagestour von Naturns zum Eisjöchl und über Meran wieder nach Naturns zurück. Ausgehend von Naturns führt die Strecke durch das Schnals- und Pfossental bis zum Eishof (2070 m). Auf einem technisch anspruchsvollen, aber fahrbaren Trail gelangt man zum Eisjöchl (2910 m) ? auf den letzten 30 Höhenmetern muss das Rad allerdings geschultert werden. Die Abfahrt verläuft abenteuerlich zur Lazinser Alm in Passeier, weiter nach Pfelders und Platt. Über St. Leonhard erreicht man Meran, Algund und Plars, von wo der Radweg ?Via Claudia Augusta? wieder zurück nach Naturns führt.

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 



Blick von Eisjöchl
POSSENTAL



Weitere Info nach der Tour

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## 0815p (21. Juni 2011)

viel spassund gutes wetter


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Juni 2011)

Danke Peter  ich hoffe es klapp mal irgentwan in Fichtelgebirge mit deiner Tour


Wetter Entwicklung
Am Donnerstag überwiegen die Wolken mit Sonne nur mehr zwischendurch. Nach und nach entstehen verbreitet Regenschauer und Gewitter. Am Freitag bleibt es noch wechselhaft, im Vergleich zum Donnerstag werden die Regenschauer aber schon weniger. Beständiger wird es am Wochenende und mit Nordföhn scheint nach Süden hin länger die Sonne. Von Norden ziehen zeitweise noch Wolken durch. Für Ende Juni bleibt es noch eher kühl, nächste Woche wird es sommerlich heiß mit weit über 30°.

Donnerstag 23.06 Freitag 24.06 Samstag 25.06 

Temp. min.: 12° Temp. min.: 10° Temp. min.: 5° 
Temp. max.: 26° Temp. max.: 25° Temp. max.: 26°


----------



## 0815p (21. Juni 2011)

klappt scho noch, aber ned fichtelgeb, sondern fränkische schweitz


----------



## SpeedFox (27. Juni 2011)

Moin leut hab ihr schon nen termin fürs Donnerstags biken am 30.06?!?
Es wurde ja mehrfach der Wunsch geäußert, dass wieder mal unsere alte truppen ne runde drehen sollte! 

da ich leider in letzter Zeit nicht die zeit gefunden hab mit euch eine DO - rund zu drehen is jetzt meine frage an euch>>>>

Um wie viel uhr trefft ihr euch ca am Donnerstags abend wenn ihr biken wollt 


hier mein Vorschlag für den 30.06: 

Schwedenschanze / Treffpunkt unterer Parkplatz

uhrzeit???? Dachte in den zeitraum von  17:30uhr oder is des zu früh?! Mir is es wurst wir können a 18 uhr draus machen! 

Bitte um Rückmeldungen 
und um zahlreiche zusagen 

Speedy


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Juni 2011)

Hi Frank,

an der Schwendenschanze bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren, ich hoffe das ich schaffe, denn am Freitag geht's Fußballtraining wieder los.
Mir persönlich wäre 18:00 Uhr lieber.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (27. Juni 2011)

okay, dann mach mer einfach 18uhr!

ich schreibs a gleich nein LAST-MINUTE-Biking!


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Juni 2011)

Schweden!!
Bin dabei. Werd mich allerdings ab 17.00 Uhr schon dort rumtreiben tun 


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juni 2011)

*ich nehms mir vor 
ist aber ohne gewähr 
weil von gut und fit bin ich noch weit wech*


----------



## rewoX (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
war hier nicht erst jemand am Eisjöchl? Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das schon schneefrei ist, so dass man die Nord-Ost-Abfahrt (also im Urzeigersinn) machen kann?
Danke!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Juni 2011)

Las dir zeit, wann willst du übers Eisjöchl. Leider muß ich dich enddeutschen, das Eisjöchel hängt voll mit Schnee. Hier hoben ist tragen und Schieben mit zirka 4 Std. über Schneefelder angesagt und es war auf jedenfalls sehr Gefährlich. Wie uns die Wanderer am Aufstieg die uns entgegen kamen immer wider zusagten, was mit Räder wollt ihr übers Eisjöchl ihr seit doch verrückt, da oben liegt Schnee ohne End. Wenn man jetzt die Schneefelder im nachhinein zusammen Rechnet, denk ich mal waren es ein paar Kilometer. Sind von St. Leonard gestattet dann über Platt Lazinser Alm und Stettiner Hütte zum Eis Hof, hier haben wir Übernachtet. Die Tour können wir auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2011)

Was mit Ski geht, sollte ja auch mit dem Bike gehen.
Hat schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, die Alpspitze (Ostwand) mit dem Bike abzufahren ?


----------



## rewoX (30. Juni 2011)

@Bike-Oldie
Danke für die Auskunft! Auch wenn es nicht das war, was ich hören wollte   Eigentlich wollten wir nächste Woche Donnerstag drüber, aber da ich Schnee lieber mit meinen Freeride-Latten als mit Freeride-Bike fahre, werden wir das jetzt verschieben....muss aber diesen Sommer noch sein!


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2011)

SpeedFox schrieb:


> okay, dann mach mer einfach 18uhr!
> 
> ich schreibs a gleich nein LAST-MINUTE-Biking!



Hi Frank,
ich schaffe es leider nicht, habe noch einen Termin 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (30. Juni 2011)

ja dacht ich mir scho....hab nämlich gesehen, dass du dich ausn last-min. biking ausgetragen hast...naja dann ein andermal


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Juli 2011)

Hier habe ich mal einige EindrÃ¼cke unsere Tour zusammengefasst. 

Transalp - Mountainbike - AlpenÃ¼berquerung als einzigartiges Erlebnis!

Die Steigerwaldbiker Werner, Gerhard, Theo und Eberhard haben das EisjÃ¶chl auf fast 3000hm Ãberquerung  

Wer einmal die PÃ¤sse dieser Tour bewÃ¤ltigt und die SchÃ¶nheit dieser Landschaften in sich aufgesaugt hat, den wird das Transalp-Fieber nie mehr loslassen. Erlebnisse wie am Similaunglescher, in den Dolomiti di Brenta, oder das EisjÃ¶chl prÃ¤gen jetzt die Steigewaltbiker ihr Leben lang. Sie beflÃ¼geln immer wieder zu TrÃ¤umen von weiteren Touren Ã¼ber die Alpen.
Nach gutem Schlaf und bestem FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck bestiegen wir von St. Leonard in Passeier Tal unsere Alu-RÃ¶sser und trieben sie Richtung EisjÃ¶chl. Auf den ersten 200 Hm, vorbei am Lazinser Hof bis zur Lazinser Alm, hat man gute MÃ¶glichkeiten, die schweren Beine von der Anfahrt mit dem Auto am Vortag wieder etwas an das Fahrradfahren zu gewÃ¶hnen. 
FÃ¼r diesen Tag versprach das HÃ¶henprofil einen reinen Uphill, derâs in sich hat. Gut nur, wenn man vorher weiÃ, worauf man sich hier eingelassen hatte. Erst ist es eine schmale AsphaltstraÃe nach Pfelders, dann ein schÃ¶ner Schotterweg zur Lazinsalm, 
 Auf der Latizer Alm StÃ¤rkten wir uns das letzte Mal, nun heiÃt es sich Sputen, laut aussage des HÃ¼ttenwirts gibt es auf die letzten 500 hm Richtung EisjÃ¶chl immer noch Schneefelder. So empfahl er uns diese TeilstÃ¼cke noch in der FrÃ¼h zumachen, wenn die Schneedecke noch gefroren ist.  Was allerdings nach der Lazinser Alm folgt, hat mit Radlfahren nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. Denn ab hier kann man sich getrost darauf einstellen, sein Bike auf den folgenden gut 1000 Hm zu schieben bzw. zu tragen. Was diese Schwerstarbeit aber dann doch etwas rechtfertigt, ist der faszinierende Ausblick, den man genieÃen kann, wenn man es schafft, seine Zunge aus den Speichen zu befreien und einen Rundumblick wagt.
 Denn der weitere Anstieg war mÃ¼hsam. Die alte MilitÃ¤rstraÃe beeindruckt durch ihre 15 â 18 % Steilheit. Selbst wer das fahren kann, wird durch Steinplatten als Wasserablaufrinnen immer wieder zum Absteigen gezwungen. Weiter oben, wo die StraÃe wieder befahrbar erscheint, zwingt einen die dÃ¼nne Luft oder Schneefelder zum Absteigen. Also mussten wir uns je nach Form auf drei bis vier Stunden Schieben oder Tragen einstellen. 
Da es uns etwas unter den NÃ¤geln brannte und wir unbedingt die JochhÃ¶he erreichen wollten, passierten wir die Stettiner HÃ¼tte mit einer kurzen Pause und nahmen die letzten 30 hm vorsichtig Ã¼ber ein groÃes Schneefeld bis zum EisjÃ¶chl hinauf und freunden uns auf eine lange Abfahrt ins Schnalstal â angeblich eine der besten und lÃ¤ngsten Trailabfahrten Europas. Der breite Pfad fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber fast sieben Kilometer und etwa 1000 hm zum Eishof hinunter.  
Trotz kleinerer Pannen (2 leichte Abstiege ohne Folgen) erreichten wir unseren anvisierten Punkt (den Eishof 2070m) nahezu problemlos. Hier wurde das zweite Mal Ãbernachtet. Weiter fÃ¼hrte uns der Meraner HÃ¶henweg am zweiten Tag, vorbei an der Rableidalm und der Mitterkaser Alm, bis nach Vorderkaser. Ab hier ging es dann mit Asphalt unter unseren Pneus weiter talabwÃ¤rts bis nach Karthaus
Von Altratheis im Schnalstal auf der rechten Talseite fÃ¼hrt uns der Weg anfangs der Tour durch einen prÃ¤chtigen Nadelwald auf dem Schnalswaalweg in einen Super Trail, hier im verlauf folgten wir ein Waal, eine frÃ¼here Art zur Sicherstellung der BewÃ¤sserung. So folgten wir in, bis hin zum Schloss Juval, den Wohnsitz von Reinholt Messner.
Auf Asphalt gelangten wir ins Ultental nach St. Gertaut, hier erwartet uns die Herausforderung des heutigen Tages, das Rappijoch. Das Rappijoch auf 2500 hm ist der Ãbergang ins Val di Sole. Anfangs bis zur ersten Alp ging es auf Schotter mit ca. 10 % Steigung recht angenehm zu fahren, nach 4,5 km ist mal wieder Schluss, denn es geht mit jetzt durchschnittlich 16 % steil nach oben. Hier wird der Weg so Steil, dass wir ca. 400 hm schieben und teilweise Tragen musten. Hier in Rappijoch Haus auf 2500 hm wurde das Nachtquartier aufgeschlagen. Was nun am nÃ¤chsten Morgen folgt ist eine der beeindrucksten Abfahrten im gesamten Alpenraum, ein Traum-Trail den wir nie wider vergessen werden. Der geniale Singeltrail von Rappijoch runder fÃ¼hrte uns anfangs an einem steilen Hang entlang und fÃ¼hrte spÃ¤ter in ein recht steiler Downhilwansinn Ã¼ber verblockte AbsÃ¤tze, Spitzgehren und Treppen hinab ins Val di Sole. Die letzten Kilometer der Tour fuhren wir Ã¼ber mehrere Asphalt - PÃ¤sse von Male bis nach Meran und wider zum Ausgangspunkt nach St. Leonard zurÃ¼ckt, wo man hier am SpÃ¤ten Abend die Heinreise wieder antrat.


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juli 2011)

Super Bericht, Eberhard 

Hast Du noch ein paar schöne Bilder zum Träumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (4. Juli 2011)

Kurzer Themawechsel (überigens - Hi Holger - lange nicht gehört / gesehen)

Terminansage:

Übermorgen (Mittwoch, ab 17.00 Uhr) Schwedenschanzen-Trailrunde.
Alle offiziellen sowohl auch alle "inkognito-Leser" sind herzlich willkommen.

Whats up? Walter, Erwin,usw........


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2011)

bin raus mein bulli ist in der werkstatt 
bremsen tüv und so


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Ralle, geht net da ist Fußball Totopokal, es müßte sich herum gesprochen haben, dass ich wieder Trainer bin 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (5. Juli 2011)

bei mir is a noch nett sicher obs bei mir funktioniert....wenn ich komm, kann i a nett so lang bleib!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Juli 2011)

hallo @ all,

am wochenende ist ja weinfest in sand.






arbeit, arbeit und net mountainbike

naja..........................






mathias

ps         eberhard, du mußt mir mein rv-adler hemd bringen


----------



## edelstoff (8. Juli 2011)

weinfest ist gut, aber leider gibts kein gutes bier und 12 euro für ne billigpulle wein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo; Wahre als normale Sander Bürger, was eigentlich zum Pflichtprogramm gehört die vergangenen tage am Weinfest, möchte deine Aussage über die Weinsorten entkräften. So habe ich auch manche Flasche vernichtet, Stelle fest der Sander Wein läuft wie öl hinunter.

Geiler Stoff


----------



## Bymike (10. Juli 2011)

Und macht Kopfschmerzen wie n Presslufthammer...


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Juli 2011)

Achtung Achtung !! 

http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/bikepark-oberammergau-wir-wollen-ihn-zurueck/447

Is ne gute Sache! Also mitmachen! 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juli 2011)

jo unterschreiben für ogau


----------



## scary.master (11. Juli 2011)

bin dabei,
garnicht mitbekommen das es den nichtmehr gibt  kurz davor selber ne mÃ¶glichkeit zu haben mal zu nem park fahren zu kÃ¶nnen, und schon ist keiner mehr in der nÃ¤heren umgebungâ¦


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. Juli 2011)

scary.master schrieb:


> bin dabei,
> garnicht mitbekommen das es den nichtmehr gibt  kurz davor selber ne möglichkeit zu haben mal zu nem park fahren zu können, und schon ist keiner mehr in der näheren umgebung





..... na , da sind schon einige Parks:Osternohe, Steinach, Ochsenkopf,
Beerfelden, alles nicht so weit weg.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo an all; Wer von euch fährt am Wochenende in der Rhön zum Kuppenritt


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Eberhard!

Ich bin mit einigen Arbeitskollegen am Start.
Wir treffen uns um 09.00 Uhr in Brendlorenzen.
Werden höchstwahrscheinlich die 60km-MTB-Tour in Angriff nehmen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen mal 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## brndch (16. Juli 2011)

Bei den Wetterbedingungen bin ich da ehr verhalten!
http://www.wetteronline.de/Deutschland/Rhoen.htm


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Juli 2011)

Rhöner Kuppenritt feiert Jubiläum, und die Steigerwaldbiker waren dabei

Der Rhöner Kuppenritt feierte an dieses Wochenende seiner 20 Auflagen ein rundes Jubiläum, und wir der harte Kern der Steigerwaldbiker Gerhard und Eberhard konnte es mitfeiern. Es war wieder einmal Top Mountainbiking mit maximalem Fahrspaß abseits der Massen die bei diesem Wetter gefehlt hatten im Trail-Paradies Kreuzberg.
So standen drei Mountenbiketouren zur Auswahl 46 km mit 560 hm zwar nach Bischofsheim, aber nicht zum Kreuzberg. Bei der mittleren tour über 60 km und 1040 zu bewältigenden Höhenmeter war der Heiliger Berg der Franken schon dabei, die wir Heute mit Längre Überlegung bei diesem Wetter auch fuhren. Die wenigen Biker die es Heute extremer wollten nahmen die 97 km lange und über 2030 hm führende Strecke über das Rote Moor in weitem Bogen um Gersfeld herum über den Arnsberg und den Kreuzberg in Angriff. 

Hier einige Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. Juli 2011)

prost jungs, 

habt ihr gut gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
besonders freut mich das bild zwei, mit die zwa seidla
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.







mathias


----------



## bikepoli (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Zwei 

habt  `er mal feucht rausgewischt ??

groß "L" und kleines "ob" --> also mein Lob an euch!









Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Rhöner Kuppenritt feiert Jubiläum, und die Steigerwaldbiker waren dabei
> 
> Der Rhöner Kuppenritt feierte an dieses Wochenende seiner 20 Auflagen ein rundes Jubiläum, und wir der harte Kern der Steigerwaldbiker Gerhard und Eberhard konnte es mitfeiern. Es war wieder einmal Top Mountainbiking mit maximalem Fahrspaß abseits der Massen die bei diesem Wetter gefehlt hatten im Trail-Paradies Kreuzberg.
> So standen drei Mountenbiketouren zur Auswahl 46 km mit 560 hm zwar nach Bischofsheim, aber nicht zum Kreuzberg. Bei der mittleren tour über 60 km und 1040 zu bewältigenden Höhenmeter war der Heiliger Berg der Franken schon dabei, die wir Heute mit Längre Überlegung bei diesem Wetter auch fuhren. Die wenigen Biker die es Heute extremer wollten nahmen die 97 km lange und über 2030 hm führende Strecke über das Rote Moor in weitem Bogen um Gersfeld herum über den Arnsberg und den Kreuzberg in Angriff.
> ...


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Juli 2011)

....... da bin ich ja froh, dass ich am Samstag das 12 Stunden-Rennen in Kühlsheim mitgemacht habe. Grandioses Wetter( um 25°) und eine Top Organisation von den Kühlsheimern.Diesen Event kann ich jeden empfehlen.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## bikepoli (18. Juli 2011)

hallo Leute

nach so einer Ausfahrt bei dem Sch...wetter könnten wir am Mittwoch erneut üben den Regentropfen auszuweichen! 

Also jetz mal im Ernst - wie schauts aus Leute - geht am Mittwoch abend ab 19:00 Uhr wieder was zusammen??

Termin steht eigentlich (stillschweigend) fest -     wer fährt mit ??


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2011)

ich zieh den hut 

12stunden auf dem bike   ähmm ne danke 

mittwoch abend 
was steht da an bzw wieviel ca??


----------



## SpeedFox (19. Juli 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich zieh den hut
> 
> 12stunden auf dem bike   ähmm ne danke
> 
> ...




Oha da hab i wohl was verpasst...wo und und welche Uhrzeit wird denn am MITTWOCH ABEND GEFAHREN?

Frank


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (19. Juli 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich zieh den hut
> 
> 12stunden auf dem bike   ähmm ne danke
> 
> ...



Morgen walter, so schlimm wars nicht.
Wir waren mit nem 4er- Team unterwegs.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## bikepoli (19. Juli 2011)

mittwoch abend ist in sand die feierabendrunde  angesagt  
-> wobei akt. Wetterberichte mit bis zu 60 L   Regen nicht gerade einladend sind


----------



## bikepoli (26. Juli 2011)

hallo leute hier im netz!

Morgen Abend, mittwoch, 27.07.11 um 18:30 Uhr werden wir, die steigerwaldbiker wieder aufbrechen und eine kleine Feierabendrund drehen!

Ausgangspunkt wie immer bei unserem bike oldie EBERHARD!

Das Wetter dürfte ja diese Woche etwas besser sein - zumindest nicht ganz so feucht!  

bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (26. Juli 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo leute hier im netz!
> 
> Morgen Abend, mittwoch, 27.07.11 um 18:30 Uhr werden wir, die steigerwaldbiker wieder aufbrechen und eine kleine Feierabendrund drehen!
> 
> ...



Ja da schau ich doch ma wieder vorbei sofern des Wetter hält.
Grüße


----------



## bikepoli (27. Juli 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Ja da schau ich doch ma wieder vorbei sofern des Wetter hält.
> Grüße




hallo christian 

das wetter hat gehalten


----------



## brndch (27. Juli 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo christian
> 
> das wetter hat gehalten



Ja, am Wetter lags auch ned.
Wäre nur von der zeit sehr knapp geworden.
Gruß


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2011)

An den heutigen Fränkische Schweiz Trupp.
Ich hoffe wir haben euch nicht so sehr ausgebremst, ich bin glaube ich noch nie so schnell durch die fränkische gefahren. Ich kam mir ja richtig gehetzt vor.
War ein super Trupp, ich glaube wir waren ja alle im gleichen Alter.

Roland


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2011)

hoffe ihr seids gut heim kommen, war schön euch kennen gelernt zu haben und  hat spass gmacht
@eberhart danke nochmal (schäuferle)
bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## lord24 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo 
Peter, Roland und Alexander
wir sind gut heimgekommen, hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht vor allem die Technik Trails.
 Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Juli 2011)

Ein Technik - Bikeseminar in der Fränkischen Schweiz
Hallo Roland allen Respekt, das was ihr mit eueren Rädern geleistet und gezeigt habt war erste Sahne. Du war doch Super, schon wie du am Schluss der Tour den langen Anstieg hoch hochgeschossen bist. Ob das Kondition oder Technik war, mit dem gehetzt denk ich mal ist doch leicht übertrieben wie immer bei dir. Ich möchte mich in Namen allen von uns nochmals bedanken, uns hatz großen Spaß mit euch gemacht. Vor allem möchte ich mich bei Peter für die hervorragente Tourenarbeit und Planung der Tour Bedangen, die Trail in der Fränkischen waren einfach Genial.

Danke Peter, Roland und Alexander  

Gruß Eberhard









 Alexander


 Roland


 Matina













 Technikfreak Peter einzigartig auf seiner art, in der Fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## slowup-fastdown (1. August 2011)

hallo eberhard,werner, alfons, gerhard, ..............

nimm mal die bilder aus dem netz,
sonst ärgert es mich noch mehr daß ich nicht dabei war.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schaut ja geil aus. respekt jungs, bin stolz auf euch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schreit nach wiederholung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mathias

gruß auch an die guide's


----------



## bikepoli (3. August 2011)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo eberhard,werner, alfons, gerhard, ..............
> 
> nimm mal die bilder aus dem netz,
> sonst ärgert es mich noch mehr daß ich nicht dabei war.
> ...


 
Ich schließe mich der Aussage vom Mathias an - schaut ja richtig gewagt aus!!!!


----------



## bikepoli (3. August 2011)

Ach ja hab ich vergessen

auch hier an alle die lesen können!

Heute ist Mittwoch und da findet um 18:30 Uhr wieder unsere Feierabendrunde statt.

Also Termin vormerken - Radl aufpumpen und ab in den Wald!

Treffpunkt - wie gehabt: beim --> Bike Oldie


----------



## slowup-fastdown (4. August 2011)

@all,

war ne schöne schlammschlacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach dem gewitter im schlangenweg.

total geil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sers




mathias

danke für bier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alfons


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2011)

Fahrt ihr auch einsteiger/anfänger runden?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. August 2011)

Hallo wir haben keine Probleme mit Anfänger, wir sind immer mal froh wenn ein Neues Gesicht auftaucht. Gestern durch den Schlangenweg war ein Neuling sprich eine Anfänger dabei, in hat die Sauerei sogar gefallen.


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2011)

Mit sauerei hab ich kein problem. Ich hab nur "leichte" defizite im uphill


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

hab mal am Samstag 2-3 Trails bei uns gefahren die zum Grossteil aus Treppen bestehen. Wir haben sogar mal gefilmt, waren dann aber wieder 4 Stunden unterwegs.
Langes Wochenende sind wir im Zillertal, werd auch dort die Gopro mitnehmen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27405746"]Treppentrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bikepoli (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute - hier im / am Steigerwald und rundum!

Auch in dieser Woche wird am Mittwoch Abend unsere nun doch schon zur Gewohnheit gewordene "Feierabendrunde" stattfinden.

Hierzu ist Treffpunkt wie gehabt 
--> immer Mittwochs 18:30 Uhr bei unserem _Bike-Oldie_ Eberhard, Sand/Main, Finkenweg 5


Anmerkung: Die beiden Rottmänner, also 

 und 

 sind am Mittwoch (10.08.2011) aus familiären Gründen verhindert und nehmen deshalb nicht teil... 

... aber -> wir zwei werden morgen also bereits am Dienstag um 19:00 Uhr für uns eine kleine Alternativ-Feierabend-Tour fahren - damit wir *nicht* aus`m Tritt kommen - wer am echten Mittwochstermin keine Zeit hat darf sich auch bei uns am Alternativtermin anschließen - Treffen bei mir: "bikepoli"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. August 2011)

Hallo Roland deine Gabel hat ja am vergangenen Wochenende Schwerstarbeit geleistet. 
Fährst du vielleicht am Wochenente zu Martina und Peter, wen ja muß man dich ja beneiden.
Richte auf jedem Fall von uns schöne Grüße aus. Wie kannst du dir das als Unternehmer von der Zeit her leisten. So wie ich auf euere Seite lese, hast du ab Freitagnachmittag schon Zeit fürs Radfahren. Ist ja Super, andere müssen da noch Arbeiten.   

Die Gopro von dir ist das eine HD








http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...8&goto=newpost


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

sind heut doch wieder nach hause gekommen, war super, fotos auf der leutenbach seite


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Roland deine Gabel hat ja am vergangenen Wochenende Schwerstarbeit geleistet.
> Fährst du vielleicht am Wochenente zu Martina und Peter, wen ja muß man dich ja beneiden.
> Richte auf jedem Fall von uns schöne Grüße aus. Wie kannst du dir das als Unternehmer von der Zeit her leisten. So wie ich auf euere Seite lese, hast du ab Freitagnachmittag schon Zeit fürs Radfahren. Ist ja Super, andere müssen da noch Arbeiten.
> 
> Die Gopro von dir ist das eine HD



Hi Eberhard,
Ja die Gopro ist eine HD. Das mit der Zeit ist ganz einfach, je mehr ich Fahrrad fahre, desto weniger verdiene ich. Aber Geld alleine macht nicht glücklich, also lieber mal ausspannen und radeln.
Wochenende fahre ich mit dem Jochen 3 Übernachtungen ins Zillertal, 2 Trails sind identisch mit den Bildern.
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Hi Eberhard,
Ja die Gopro ist eine HD. Das mit der Zeit ist ganz einfach, je mehr ich Fahrrad fahre, desto weniger verdiene ich. Aber Geld alleine macht nicht glücklich, also lieber mal ausspannen und radeln.
Wochenende fahre ich mit dem Jochen 3 Übernachtungen ins Zillertal, 2 Trails sind identisch mit den Bildern.

p.s. Bist du das auf dem Geländer!? 
Roland


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. August 2011)

Währe Schön, könntest du das? 

Sind ja Geile Bilder von Peter, wen ich die Bilder so betrachte möchte ich ja sofort mit euch fahren.

Roland wie wäre es wen du die Tour mit deinem GPS aufzeichnen würdest, vielleicht könnte ich von unsern Jungs ein paar überreden an eine anderen Wochenente dahin zufahren.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&goto=newpost


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Währe Schön, könntest du das?
> 
> Sind ja Geile Bilder von Peter, wen ich die Bilder so betrachte möchte ich ja sofort mit euch fahren.
> 
> Roland wie wäre es wen du die Tour mit deinem GPS aufzeichnen würdest, vielleicht könnte ich von unsern Jungs ein paar überreden an eine anderen Wochenente dahin zufahren.



Ja ich werds mal versuchen, Roland und GPS sind so eine Sache Meine letzte Tour hab ich nach einem viertel aus versehen das GPS ausgeschaltet. Die bei uns rum klappen immer wunderbar.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. August 2011)

dat wärs mal wieder 
treppen abfahrten umsetzen usw 
**** mit meiner gelähmten schulter/arm muskulatur is des net drin 

aber immer gut sowas an zuschauen 

@eberhard     
schwanberg hab ich noch im kopf  wird aber anfang/mitte septemper
weil ich jetzt noch 2open-airs hab und dann euro bike


----------



## brndch (9. August 2011)

weil ich jetzt noch 2open-airs hab 

hey walter ich hoffe du hast guades wetter  und sonne gebucht


----------



## böser_wolf (9. August 2011)

fürs we  taubertal schauts gut aus bis sonntag
fürs highfield   müss mer mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. August 2011)

Hallo Walter das mit dem Schwanberg ist nicht Schlecht, denke darüber genauso wie du.
Wann du deine Äkt abgeschlossen hast, denken wir mal drüber nach. Wär Schön wenn der alte Truppe mal wieder zusamm komm könnt.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (10. August 2011)

Stimmt - ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt wär wieder mal toll.
Rechtzeitig Bescheid geben 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. August 2011)

Hallo an all, wer hat am Sonntag Lust eine größer Tour zufahren. Wir fahren auf dem Amtsboten Weg über Seßlach nach Coburg, und über Asphalt mit 130 km und 1500 hm nach Baunach Stetfeld wieder zurück.

Hier einige Bilder von der letzten Fahrt auf dem Amtsboteweg nach Coburg


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. August 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo an all, wer hat am Sonntag Lust eine größer Tour zufahren. Wir fahren auf dem Amtsboten Weg über Seßlach nach Coburg, und über Asphalt mit 130 km und 1500 hm nach Baunach Stetfeld wieder zurück.
> 
> Hier einige Bilder von der letzten Fahrt auf dem Amtsboteweg nach Coburg





..... na, wenn das mal nicht vorbildlich ist.
Ohne Helm Treppen runter,das macht man doch nicht.

Gruß Ernie


----------



## scary.master (14. August 2011)

helm wär doch nur nötig wenn er den ersten absatz übersprungen hätte


----------



## benz82 (15. August 2011)

Moin,

hier mal die ersten Bilder von gestern.
Erste Pause am Freibad in Altenstein. 
Die war nach dem Aufstieg da hoch auch nötig.

Insgesamt ne super Tour, wenn auch nicht ohne. Nach rund 150 km war ich doch froh endlich zuhause zu sein.

Ach ja: nächstes Mal bitte mehr Raucherpausen


gruß Benz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. August 2011)

Die Steigerwaldbiker auf Historischen Wegen 

Bei wolkenlosen Himmel und Strahlendem Sonnenschein zumindest bis spÃ¤t nachmittags bis dorthin wo uns auf den letzten kilometern ein Gewitter Ã¼berraschte, machten sich 8 Biker aus Knetzgau, Westheim, Eltmann und Sand auf eine Anstrengente Tagestour mit ca. 150 km und 1600 hm Ã¼ber dem Amtsbotenweg von Knetzgau nach KÃ¶nigsberg und Ã¼ber SeÃlach nach Coburg, zurÃ¼ck ging es im Itzgrund durch Busensorf, Rattelsdord, BreitengÃ¼stbach, Hallstadt, Unterhaid, Viereth, Trunstadt, Eltmann und mit ca. 320 hm von Coburg aus wider zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt. Im Wechsel von Wald, offener Landschaft und WiesentÃ¤ler kamen wir auf einer Fahrzeit der Tour von 8: 38 Std. dazu kamen 4:34 Pausen, so waren wir insgesamt an diesem Tag mit 12,72 Std. und einer Durchschnitt von 17,4 unterwegs. 
Die durchweg, stets befahrbaren Trails des Amtsbotenweg variierten in ihrer Wegebeschaffenheit â von Single-Grastrails, Ã¼ber Pfade und Schotterwege, bis hin zu Asphaltstrecken boten sie uns ein abwechslungsreiches und spannendes Terrain.
Nicht jeder Wanderweg ist eine Erfindung cleverer Touristiker oder eine wohlkalkulierte Marketing-Aktion. So Wanderten schon vor hunderten, manchmal sogar etlichen tausend Jahren VolksstÃ¤mme wie die Walser durch die Alpen oder zogen Salzkarawanen mit Eseln durch den Spessart. Zum GlÃ¼ck sind etliche dieser Routen wie der Amtsbotenweg mit der Pickelhabe in ihrem Verlauf noch heute bekannt, wo immer noch am Wegesrand hochinteressante Spuren Zeugnise ablegen von der bewegten Vergangenheit dieser altgedienten Pfade. Zur Geschichte, Die Amtsstadt KÃ¶nigsberg gehÃ¶rte von 1826 bis 1920 zum Herzogtum  Sachsen-Coburg und Cotha. Die Amtsboten stellte die regelmÃ¤Ãige Verbindung zur Residenzstadt Coburg Ã¼ber diesem Weg her. DarÃ¼ber war der Amtsbotenweg eine wichtige Verkehrsader. Bauern brachten Weintrauben, Eier, KÃ¤se und Landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse zum Verkauf Ã¼ber diesen Weg nach Coburg. 
FÃ¼r uns Biker war diese Tour konditionell gesehen wider eine mittlere Herausforderung, fahrtechnisch jedoch ein Legerbissen. Die Trails waren etwas fÃ¼r GeÃ¼bete Mountenbiker, jedoch sollte man sich nicht gleich abschrecken lassen. Wo nicht gefahren werden konnte, wurde halt das Fahrrad geschoben. Belohnt wurden wir von den Impressionen der grandiosen Naturlandschaften  der HaÃberge, so kamen wir wider an diesem Tag voll auf unsere kosten.


----------



## bikepoli (16. August 2011)

Hallo Leute hier im NETZ 

mal soeben am Rande bemerkt 

Morgen (17.08.2011) ist wieder Mittwoch und da gibts wie schon mehrfach  hier erwähnt immer eine Feierabendrunde.

GEstartet wird wie gehabt um 18:30 Uhr beim *"Bike Oldie".*

Also rechtzeitig den Hammer schmeisen und dann ab aufs Rad`l!

bis morgen


----------



## bergschreck (17. August 2011)

Hallo,

bin vor kurzem nach Wonfurt gezogen und bin noch auf der Suche nach Bikepartnern.

Kann man sich eurer Gruppe einfach anschließen?

Wo finde ich denn den Treffpunkt Bike-Oldie?

Danke und Gruß

Robert


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. August 2011)

bergschreck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin vor kurzem nach Wonfurt gezogen und bin noch auf der Suche nach Bikepartnern.
> 
> ...



Hi Robert,

den Eberhard findest Du hier

>>>Eberhard Mühlfelder Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5


Die Kollegen nehmen gerne Biker mit auf super Touren in unserer Gegend, leider habe ich momentan wenig Zeit zum Fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (17. August 2011)

Sorry vAdresse  hab ich dieses mal nicht vermerkt - Adresse  --> finkenweg 5, Sand/main <--  wie Gandalf geschrieben hat ist natürlich richtig.
Hab das ganze natürlcih erst heute nach unserer Tour gelesen!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. August 2011)

Hallo Roland, Peter und Martina habt ihr gut gemacht. Müsste man halt auch so können wie ihr.


----------



## Sveni112 (17. August 2011)

Servus leute,

meinem Kumpel wurde heute Nacht sein MTB von KTM gestohlen ich hab einen thread dazu eröffnet, wäre super wenn ihr euch meldet falls ihr was mitbekommt 

hier der link zum thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8631038#post8631038

Danke jetzt schon mal 

MFG Sven


----------



## bergschreck (18. August 2011)

Hallo Erwin und Thomas,

vielen Dank für die Info und die Adresse. 

Gibt´s denn einen Tag, an dem ihr regelmäßig fahrt, ohne vorher groß zu fragen wer mit will und wird das hier regelmäßig bekanntgegeben, wenn ihr fahrt.

Danke und Gruß

Robert


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2011)

bergschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin und Thomas,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info und die Adresse.
> 
> ...



Hi Robert,

die Steigerwaldbiker habe eine festen Termin

Start ist jeden Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr bei  Eberhard Mühlfelder  in Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5

zusätzlich gibts dann noch den Mittwoch,und da gibts immer eine Feierabendrunde  
Treffpunkt ebenfalls bei Eberhard

Unsere Donnerstagrunde gibts es momentan nicht mehr, da die meisten leider keine Zeit mehr haben. Ich hoffe das ändert sich demnächst wieder wen die Nightrides losgehen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2011)

Hallöchen! Ich bekomme morgen ein Fully zum testen. Ich hole es um 15:15 vom Händler ab. Habe es dann bis Dienstag abend. Ich möchte gern durch den Wald damit, schließlich soll ich es DRECKIG abgeben  Jemand lust was zu Guiden? Bzw. Irgendwo ein Grüppchen unterwegs dem ich mich anschließen könnte? Ich checke gegen mittag meine Mails/Antworten, gegebenenfalls kann ich auch meine Nummer rausgeben zwecks Treffen ausmachen usw... 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (23. August 2011)

Hallo bikende Männer und Frauen 

Es ist mal wieder so weit - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - es naht der Mittwoch - und was ist da ? ....

... da findet wieder unsere Feierabendrunde statt !!

Also vormerken: Morgen, Mittwoch, 24.08.2011, 18:30 Uhr starten wir wieder bei unserem Bike-Oldie "Eberhard" zu unserer Feierabendrunde. 
Wir fahren so wie immer im Steigerwald ca. 20 - ? Km 
Ach ja die Adresse für Fremde und Schwarzleser : *Treffpunkt: 97522 Sand, Finkenweg 5 *

Morgen wird sicherlich richtig warm - eine verkürzte Tour mit anschließender Zufuhr von hopfenhaltigen Elektrolydgetränken ist nicht ausgeschlossen 

Also rechtzeitig den Hammer schmeisen - EUROnen in den Säckel und dann ab aufs Rad`l!


----------



## rebirth (23. August 2011)

Auch auf die gefahr hin das ich wiederhole; was genau fahrt ihr bei so einer runde? Und wie schnell? 
Grüsse


----------



## bikepoli (23. August 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Auch auf die gefahr hin das ich wiederhole; was genau fahrt ihr bei so einer runde? Und wie schnell?
> Grüsse


 
Hallo kein Problem - ich meine deine Nachfrage

Bei unserer Feierabendrunde sind es meist um die 20 KM bei etwa 450 hm und einem Schnitt von etwa 13+X

Also eigentlich ganz normal und zudem bestimmt letztendlich der "Schwächste" das Tempo!

Die Daten sind reiner Durchschnitt und immer abhängig von der Strecke (Schotter/Trail etc) oder auch mal Panne(n)


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2011)

Sind die strecken hardtail tauglich?  ich muss ma guggn was maine waden machen morgen, die hab ich etwas hergerichtet bei der testfahrt :/ wenn se nimmer so weh tun komm ich runter.


----------



## bikepoli (24. August 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sind die strecken hardtail tauglich?  ich muss ma guggn was maine waden machen morgen, die hab ich etwas hergerichtet bei der testfahrt :/ wenn se nimmer so weh tun komm ich runter.


 
Ich würde sagen im Steigerwald ist alles Hardtail-tauglich


----------



## bergschreck (24. August 2011)

Bin dabei und freu´mich. 

Bin seit Wochen keinen Meter mehr gefahren.

Gruß Robert


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2011)

Ich komm auch. Falls es doch net geht mit den waden brech ich halt einfach ab


----------



## böser_wolf (24. August 2011)

*ha freu ich mich auf die eurobike 
tot der kettenschaltung
und warum pinion P1 18
getriebe aus d-land in rahmen aus d-land   schick
*


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2011)

Sieht (zu) teuer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> *ha freu ich mich auf die eurobike
> tot der kettenschaltung
> und warum pinion P1 18
> getriebe aus d-land in rahmen aus d-land   schick
> *


Hi Walter,
so könnte mein nächstes Bike aussehen, einen Pinion und ein alutech Rahmen allerdings müßte ich mir dann überlegen was ich mit meinen Supershuttle mache 

Ich nehme an Du fährst zur Eurobike, dann bring auf jeden Fall Infos von Pinion mit!!!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2011)

*erwin du lebst ja noch 
eurobike sowieso
pinion ist beim joscha und mir auf jedenfall ein thema 

hey gestern war ich mal wieder (seit ewigen zeiten) mit dem eberhard und dem rest biken

sollt ich echt öfters machen   und du auch!
*


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> *erwin du lebst ja noch
> eurobike sowieso
> pinion ist beim joscha und mir auf jedenfall ein thema
> 
> ...



Hi Walter,
ja ich lebe noch 
Ich bin gestern auch gefahren allerdings nur eine Kurze Strecke (Ottendorf --> Schonunger Trail) --> Gädheim (Fußball)   -->> Ottendorf.
Am Samstag habe ich ein paar Schweinfurter Trails abgefahren (Bilder sind ja in Facebook)

Mit euch kann ich momentan nicht mithalten, da ich keine Zeit zum Biken hatte. 
Ich versuche in nächster Zeit wenigsten 2mal in der Woche auf Bike zu kommen.

Also an Pinion bin ich auch interesiert !! Bringt auf jeden Fall Infos mit.


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Mit euch kann ich momentan nicht mithalten


  ist doch wurst, ich konnte/kanns auch net =)


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2011)

warst doch gut dabei 
ach ja zu teuer is relativ


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. August 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> ist doch wurst, ich konnte/kanns auch net =)



ich bin schon früher mit den Jungs gefahern, die mußten immer auf mich warten  das wird sich in nächster Zeit auch nicht ändern, da mir die Zeit zum Biken fehlt.

Nächste Woche werde ich mal wieder E1-E3 abfahre mal schauen wie sie jetzt so sind, im Frühjahr waren sie doch teilweise sehr "weich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (26. August 2011)

Wichtig ist doch nur das gemeinsame Ankommen.

Was zwischendrin passiert, ist völlig schnuppe. 

Ich fand´s gut am Mittwoch und werde sicher öfter dabei sein. 

Robert


----------



## bikepoli (26. August 2011)

bergschreck schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch nur das gemeinsame Ankommen.
> 
> Was zwischendrin passiert, ist völlig schnuppe.
> 
> ...


 
Also Gandalf01 (Erwin) 

nimm dir doch einfach mal ein Beispiel und dazu ein Stündchen und lass dich mal wieder sehen  - Gemeinsam machts doch einfach mehr her


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. August 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Also Gandalf01 (Erwin)
> 
> nimm dir doch einfach mal ein Beispiel und dazu ein Stündchen und lass dich mal wieder sehen  - Gemeinsam machts doch einfach mehr her



Hi Thomas,
vielleicht klappts ja demnächst, wenns mit den Nightrides losgeht 

Momentan steht mal wieder Fußball an zweiter Stelle nach der Familie und wenn dann noch Zeit ist gehts Biken.


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2011)

Tach! Hab dank der sandkerwa meinen wecker heute morgen nicht "gehört"... Hoff es klappt am mittwoch wieder


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. August 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> *erwin du lebst ja noch
> eurobike sowieso
> pinion ist beim joscha und mir auf jedenfall ein thema
> 
> ...



Und hier noch ein schöner Bericht

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/23/nicolai-helius-am-pinion-fahrbericht-vom-ersten-mountainbike-mit-pinion-getriebe/


----------



## bikepoli (30. August 2011)

@ all 

es ist wieder soweit - hier die INFO kurz und schmerzlos:

Morgen ist Mittwoch, da findet wieder die Feierabendrunde statt!

Treffpunkt: bei bikeoldie 31.08.2011 um 18:30 Uhr (Sand, Finkenweg 5)

P.S. ob es bei mir klappt weiß ich heute noch nicht genau - werde mich aber bemühen :


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ob es bei mir klappt weiß ich heute noch nicht genau


  Hoff mers mal


----------



## Sveni112 (30. August 2011)

Moin 

ich war vorgestern in Sand Angeln, kann es sein, dass da so manch einer von euch an mir vorbei gefahren ist? ;D
ein paar MTBler hab ich gesehen 

Lg Sven


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2011)

Kommst morgen abend zum oldi, dann erkennst vielleicht den ein oder anderen?!


----------



## FreerideBasti (31. August 2011)

Moin,

habe da mal so ne frage an euch alle 
Wo gibt es noch solche Freeride Strecken wie Bei Wiebelsberg im Wald abseitz des Weges ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (31. August 2011)

moin 

@rebirth: ich glaub es ist fast ein bisschen weit der weg von Wiesentheid nach Sand nur um eine MTB tour mit zu fahren  Sind ja "nur" knapp 40 km 

da fahr ich doch dann lieber Morgen mal ne runde auf dem Friedrichsberg 

lg sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
war gestern auch mal wieder im Steigerwald unterwegs.
E1 und Schlange waren super zu fahren


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. September 2011)

Hallo Erwin gestern  hast du die fahrt durch den E1 noch genießen können, weiß Gott ob man das nächste Jahr die Trails überhabt noch fahren kann. Das Forstamt Rückt uns jetzt auf die Belle, sie haben schon angefangen den E3 teilweise zu zerstören.   

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin gestern  hast du die fahrt durch den E1 noch genießen können, weiß Gott ob man das nächste Jahr die Trails überhabt noch fahren kann. Das Forstamt Rückt uns jetzt auf die Belle, sie haben schon angefangen den E3 teilweise zu zerstören.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,
wäre schad um die Trails  
Hab mir gestern noch überlegt ob ich ganz bis rauf fahre und den E3 und E2 auch noch machen.

So heute war ich mal wieder im SW-Wald unterwegs
War super, hier gibts nicht nur Schotterwege


----------



## FreerideBasti (1. September 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Eberhard,
> wäre schad um die Trails
> Hab mir gestern noch überlegt ob ich ganz bis rauf fahre und den E3 und E2 auch noch machen.
> 
> ...



Servus Gandalf

wo genau warst du da im Schweinfurterwald wo diese Bilder gemacht worden sind ?


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2011)

FreerideBasti schrieb:


> Servus Gandalf
> 
> wo genau warst du da im Schweinfurterwald wo diese Bilder gemacht worden sind ?



Hi 

das war am Lindenbrunnentrail


wenn Du hier bist findest Du ihn


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2011)

Falls ihr ma vor habt trail technisch fremd zu gehen, ich bin dabei *gg


----------



## RudiIV (1. September 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin gestern  hast du die fahrt durch den E1 noch genießen können, weiß Gott ob man das nächste Jahr die Trails überhabt noch fahren kann. Das Forstamt Rückt uns jetzt auf die Belle, sie haben schon angefangen den E3 teilweise zu zerstören.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi, da rückt das Forstamt aber nicht nur den Bikern auf die Pelle, ich hab letztens im E1 mal ne Gruppe Nordic Walker überholt. Die waren ganz erstaunt als ich von hinten mit dem Bike gekommen bin. Anscheinend will auch diese Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht immer nur Schotterhighways walken. 

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. September 2011)

Ja, ja Erwin Streben nach Größe ist verboten, aber jedes Großprojekt wird sofort abgesegnet wenn es regnet. 
Die Verantwortlich sind und profitabel erscheinen. Rollt der Rubel werden selbst Kain und Abel vereint. 
Wird stapelweise pures Gold eingenommen, dann scheint, erlaubt zu sein, was uns verboten ist und obendrein 
moralisch verwerflich, aber ich habe gelernt man darf sich nicht mit Regeln aufhalten, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. September 2011)




----------



## The_Kat (6. September 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin gestern  hast du die fahrt durch den E1 noch genießen können, weiß Gott ob man das nächste Jahr die Trails überhabt noch fahren kann. Das Forstamt Rückt uns jetzt auf die Belle, sie haben schon angefangen den E3 teilweise zu zerstören.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard




Stimmt das also doch, sehr sehr schade!


----------



## benz82 (8. September 2011)

Hallo,
leider habe ich gestern den Artikel von der Coburg Tour im Hassfurter Tagblatt verpasst!!!

Hat den zufällig jemand und kann mir den eingescannt zukommen lassen. wäre super.
Bitte PN


gruß benz


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. September 2011)

Berner Str. 25             97084 Würzburg                        Telefon: +49 (0)931 6677588     www.zum-alten-gut.de 















Hallo Liebe Bikerinen,

Hallo Liebe Biker,







jetzt ist es wieder soweit am 09.10.2011 gibt es die fünfte Auflage unseres





kulinarischen Bikeday´s



Alle weiteren Infos könnt Ihr unserem Fleyer im Anhang entnehmen.



Wenn Ihr Lust habt meldet euch bitte auf unsrer Internet Seite



www.zum-alten-gut.de an.



eine Kinder bzw. Jugendgruppe ist auch geplant













Liebe Grüsse



Moni + Hannes


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. September 2011)

hallo @ all,

ich hab das was für euch, ihr müßt euch nur ein bisschen schicken.

folgt dem link:

http://www.worldgames.at/de/ueber_WGoM.asp?MenuId=2





und viel spaß






mro


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. September 2011)

und noch was:  RED BULL District-Ride 2011

http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/de_DE/Sport/Radsport/Red-Bull-District-Ride-2011/001243035097792


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. September 2011)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> und noch was:  RED BULL District-Ride 2011
> 
> http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/de_DE/Sport/Radsport/Red-Bull-District-Ride-2011/001243035097792



*    Die Übertragung    *

 		Live ab 15 Uhr live im Webcast auf der Internetseite  des Red Bull District Rides. Eine Zusammenfassung im Fernsehen gibt es  am 11. September 2011 ab 16 Uhr auf Servus TV. Als finaler Event der  Freeride-Mountain-Bike-World-Tour wird der Red Bull District Ride  weltweit übertragen.



 				Red Bull District Ride



 				Servus TV


----------



## böser_wolf (9. September 2011)

hehe da bin ich dabei 
is in echt und farbe noch krasser


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2011)

Tach auch.. Was ist mit Biken am Sonntag?


----------



## kobiZ (9. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hehe da bin ich dabei
> is in echt und farbe noch krasser




so is es  

auch am start


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. September 2011)

Hallo hier nochmals ein kleiner Nachschlag von der Coburgtour














Die Sonntagstour fällt diesmal aus, unser Radverein fährt mit dem Zug nach Kulmbach um ein oder zwei zu hebenhier erwartet uns eine Kellerführung und die Plasenburg.


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Die Sonntagstour fällt diesmal aus



Hab ich schonma gefragt wieso "ihr" eigentlich immer FRÜH am sonntag fahrt?

Viel spaß in Kulmbach und bis Mittwoch!!


----------



## böser_wolf (10. September 2011)

na weil die alt sind und keinen schlaf brauchen 
und oder: weil sie dann ne ausrede haben nicht in die kirche zu müssen


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2011)

ahja *gg ...wer issn am Mittwoch dabei?

@böser_wolf: wie war die eurobike?


----------



## bergschreck (11. September 2011)

ich bin Mittwoch auch wieder dabei


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2011)

Top! 17 grad sollns werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (11. September 2011)

dabei könnt´ ich locker des doppelte vertragen ;-)


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2011)

Net nur du...


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. September 2011)

Hallo 

Eine Ãberraschungs - Tour fÃ¼r Gerhard und Werner

Hiermit mÃ¶chte ich mich nachtrÃ¤glich fÃ¼r die Heutige Tourenbekleidung und UnterstÃ¼tzung betanken, das ganze war fÃ¼r Gerhard und Werner Ãberraschend und nicht wie sonst eine Ã¼bliche Tour an diesen Sonntag. Vor eine Woche hat Thomas aus Coburg mich Angerufen und Angesprochen ob die Steigerwaltbiker mit in eine Tour Planen und Fahren kÃ¶nnte, die er zu einen SpÃ¤ter Zeitpunkt mit seinen Bikern aus Coburg dann fÃ¤hrt. Ich denke Tomas hatâs mal mit uns Steigerwaldbiker zu fahren groÃen SpaÃ gemach so in unser Gegend durchzuheizen, er von Alpenverein wurde als Scout von andern Biker aus seiner Region Angesprochen ob er in unsern Steigerwald und Weingegend eine Tour machen kÃ¶nnte. So hatte er uns Kontaktiert, was ich beinahe verschwitz hÃ¤tte. NatÃ¼rlich fiel dann fÃ¼r mich der Kulmbach  Ausflug mit unsern Radverein flach, was auch Schade war, aber versprochen ist versprochen und wird nicht gebrochen.

Die Tagesleistung der Tour war so um die 60 km und 1300 hm, sie ging Ã¼ber unser Steinbruch und Ebersberg Trail durch den Marswald in den Schlangenweg, Ã¼ber einige HÃ¶henmeter ging es zum GroÃen Knetzberg hoch, von oben her ging es Ã¼ber einigen schÃ¶ne Trails nach Eschenau Ã¼ber Flurwege gelangten wir so nach Wohnau zum Falkenstein in den Weinbergen, nach einer kleinen StÃ¤rkung mit Weintrauben ( die allerdings leger waren ) fuhren wir mit den nÃ¤chsten HÃ¶henmeter zum Zabelstein, nach einer kleinen Rast mit Bratwurst und Radler ging es in nÃ¤chsten Trail Abenteuer von Gangolfsberg bis hin zum Hollachertrail der in ein Hollweg zu Zell hinunter fÃ¼hrte, zum Schluss machten wir die letzten HÃ¶henmeter Ã¼bern Schlossberg nach Sand zum unsern Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## böser_wolf (12. September 2011)

@rebirth

eurobike    hmm alles neu und schön   das erschlägt einem immer 
meine persönlichen highlights   
pinion getriebe 
break force one 
einige stahl sachen 
tripple 2 anziehsachen  
es kommen halt viel inovationen aus d-land

und alte freunde getroffen aus rennzeiten 
und vorallem meine rohloffausfallenden bekommen am alutech stand 

red bull destrikt ride war auch der hammer am sa.
und am so trails in nbg (tiergarten usw) gefahrn
und am we gehts nach davos schweiz lift rauf und runter trails


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @rebirth
> 
> eurobike    hmm alles neu und schön   das erschlägt einem immer
> meine persönlichen highlights
> ...


Hier bin ich mal gespannt  Ich schätze mein nächstes wird eines mit diesem Getriebe


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. September 2011)

Hallo Walter wo wahrst du in Nürnberg, ich war auch da habt dich aber nicht gesehen. Naja bei 70 tausend Leute, währe fast wie ein sechser in Lotto gewesen


War schon Hammermäßig das ganze, habe hierzu einige Bilder.


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2011)

irgendwie war da JEDER


----------



## bergschreck (14. September 2011)

ich hab´ euch garnet gsehn.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. September 2011)

also ich war unten am hauptmarkt 
genau vor der ledwand

schon seltsam das mer sich nicht trifft bei den paar leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (14. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also ich war unten am hauptmarkt
> genau vor der ledwand
> 
> schon seltsam das mer sich nicht trifft bei den paar leuten



ach du warst des


----------



## The_Ralle (14. September 2011)

District Ride war vom allerfeinsten. 
Konnte mir aber leider nur am Freitag das Spektakel gönnen.
Best-Trick-Contest war kurz und schick 

Allgemein:

Morgen (Do., 15.09.2011), 17.45 Uhr Treffpunkt SW Höllentalbiergarten.
Ausfahrt ca. 2,5 h dann gemütliche Einkehr entweder Hölle od. Schießhaus.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## bergschreck (14. September 2011)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> District Ride war vom allerfeinsten.
> Konnte mir aber leider nur am Freitag das Spektakel gönnen.
> Best-Trick-Contest war kurz und schick
> 
> ...



Hi,

wo ist in Schweinfurt der Höllentalbiergarten? 
Welche Räder nehmt ihr? Eher abfahrtsorientiert oder reicht ein Hardtail?

Würde mich evtl. gern anschließen, wenn´s die Arbeit zulässt.

Gruß Robert


----------



## The_Ralle (14. September 2011)

Also ich nehm mein Enduro.
Der Rest ist auch mehr Richtung Enduro-Freeride-World orientiert.
Aber hey - mitm Hardtail kannst ja prinzipiell auch alles fahren 

Der Höllentalbiergarten: Vom Marienbach kommend über die große Kreuzung rüber - Polizei rechts liegen lassen - dann über die nächste Kreuzung gerade drüber an der Shell-Tanke vorbei bis fast Ortsausgang Schweinfurt. An der letzen (Fußgänger)ampel links abbiegen - da steht auch links ein Schild mit dem Hinweis "Höllental". Dann immer der Strasse folgend.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2011)

bergschreck schrieb:


> ich bin Mittwoch auch wieder dabei



Hast dich verfahren?


----------



## bergschreck (15. September 2011)

@rebirth: Ja, total verfahren. Stand noch bissl auf der A3 im Stau. Ich hoffe jetzt mal auf nächste Woche. ;-)

@Ralle: ist´s ok, wenn ich mich euch anschließe? Dann versuch ich heute pünktlich da zusein. 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (15. September 2011)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> District Ride war vom allerfeinsten.
> Konnte mir aber leider nur am Freitag das Spektakel gönnen.
> Best-Trick-Contest war kurz und schick
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

ich komm auch vorbei obwohl ich auf fahren eigendlich ned so lust hab.
Aber Schießhaus hört sich gut an;-)

Grüße


----------



## brndch (15. September 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder der vergangenen 10 Tagen





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978867]
	
[/URL]




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/3/7/9/2/_/large/DSCN0227.jpg


----------



## The_Ralle (15. September 2011)

@rebirth
klar sei dabei. Bis nachher 

@christian
Respekt - wo hast Dich denn rumgetrieben?!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. September 2011)

So war heute mal wieder im Steigerwald unterweg 
Strecke heute
 Zell --> Schlangenweg --> E3 --> E2 --> Silbersattel-> E1 --> Zell


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (15. September 2011)

Hallo,
wo ist denn der Einstieg zum Schlangenweg? Würde den gerne mal selber fahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. September 2011)

l0rd0fthe1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo ist denn der Einstieg zum Schlangenweg? Würde den gerne mal selber fahren



Schau mal hier 
Am Ende von Zell Richtung Oberschleichach gehts rechts rein zum Böhlgrund !! Nach Ca. 100 m steht  ein Schild Schlagenweg (geht Links rauf)


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2011)

Kommt jemand am sonntag zum eberhard?? Er selber wird net fahren.. Nicht das ich allein dort steh


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kommt jemand am sonntag zum eberhard?? Er selber wird net fahren.. Nicht das ich allein dort steh



Auch wenn Eberhard nicht da ist oder nicht fährt, es sind immer ein paar Steigerwald Biker die dort starten (Thomas oder Matthias oder Gerhard oder ...)  Ich habe leider Sonntag früh nie Zeit, aber irgendwann klappt bei mir sicher auch mal wieder


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2011)

Und mittwoch abends?


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2011)

http://www2.cube.eu/service/rockrufe/sting-super-hpc-2010/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (16. September 2011)

weil mers gestern von bildern hatte:
hier ein paar aus livigno 08/11 




















mehr im album


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (16. September 2011)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> weil mers gestern von bildern hatte:
> hier ein paar aus livigno 08/11
> 
> 
> ...




geile pics, da wollen wir nächstes Jahr mal biken.
Sieben verschiedene Park`s dieserSaison ist genug, wobei es beiden Bildern wieder kräftig kribbelt.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## kobiZ (16. September 2011)

wenn ich nacher daheim bin kommen noch paar schicke dazu... 

is aufjedenfall en geiler park...mir hatter sau gut gfallen...aufjedenfall widda ma...

noch zu empfehlen is der trailfox im flims und der nerver end in laxx â richtig geil


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2011)

Hi, werd morgen nicht mitfahren... Vorrausgesagt sind 50L/m2 regen für morgen  umsonst gefreut seit mittwoch *kotz*

*EDIT*  Grad was gefunden... glaub der kann was 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&feature=related"]Extreme MTB Stunts!!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bikepoli (20. September 2011)

hallo Leute 

-->  wie schauts denn morgen - also mit  Mittwoch so aus???

geht hier noch was mit der Feierabendrunde ??????????????


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2011)

bin dabei!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. September 2011)

hallo,

na der urlauber is ja a wieder da.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bei mir wird's heut net klappn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- U11-Fußballspiel






ade
mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. September 2011)

Hi Leute

der erste Nightride der Saison 2011 ist gemacht 

Hölle (Parkplatz) -> Peterstirn -> Kartoffelbeet -> Dianenlust -> Turmabfahrt -> Parkplatz


----------



## rebirth (22. September 2011)

Fährst da alleine rum? 

Jemand lust am sonntag zum "bullhead" zu fahren? Will ein bike mieten/probefahren.. Allein ist nur halb so spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (22. September 2011)

alter mann allein im wald 


@all:
wie schauts am 1.2.3 /10 aus 
an einem der tage  
eine schwanbergs tour


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> alter mann allein im wald
> 
> 
> @all:
> ...



Hi Walter 

Schwanberg Tour  

1.10 und 3.10 da hab ich Fußball da geht nix 02.10 wäre möglich, ich werde am Samstag die Strecke schon mal kurz antesten. Hab mir den Track der letzten Tour mit Dir schon aufs Navi geladen damit ich mich nicht verfahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fährst da alleine rum?
> 
> Jemand lust am sonntag zum "bullhead" zu fahren? Will ein bike mieten/probefahren.. Allein ist nur halb so spaßig




Das war spontan, weil dich die Sachen vorbereitet habe. Da hab ich alles ins Auto gepackt und bin ein paar SWE-Trails abgefahren.

Sonntag kann ich nie, da habe ich Fußball


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. September 2011)

Hallo Walter, am Wochenende wird  das Wetter Schön, wir wollten doch mal am Schwanberg eine runde drehen.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. September 2011)

dieses we  leider nein

ich komm grad aus dem sw wald  
is einfach a traum bei dem wetter


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> dieses we  leider nein
> 
> ich komm grad aus dem sw wald
> is einfach a traum bei dem wetter


stimmt ich war am Mittwoch unterwegs das war traumhaft 



Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, am Wochenende wird  das Wetter Schön, wir wollten doch mal am Schwanberg eine runde drehen.


ich bin morgen am Schwanberg unterwegs mal schau wie es so ist  bin och am überlegen ob ich die großer oder die mittlere Runde fahren werde. Der Abschluss sind auf jeden Fall die serpentinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. September 2011)

Huhu ;-) 
Suche nach wie vor noch einen mitfahrer für den Ochsenkopf morgen! Platz für ein Bike habe ich, ich muss ja meines nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2011)

Hi Leute 
ein herrlicher Tag heute am Schwanberg 
ich bin fast 4 Stunden die schönen Trails aus Walters "alter" Heimat abgefahren das hat richtig Spaßt gemacht  allerdings war ich am Ende nach ca. 40-45 KM und ca. 900hm richtig fertig. Man merkt das ich zur Zeit etwas aus der Übung bin





Und Kirchweih war in Iphofen auch noch


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. September 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> ein herrlicher Tag heute am Schwanberg
> ich bin fast 4 Stunden die schönen Trails aus Walters "alter" Heimat abgefahren das hat richtig Spaßt gemacht  allerdings war ich am Ende nach ca. 40-45 KM und ca. 900hm richtig fertig. Man merkt das ich zur Zeit etwas aus der Übung bin
> 
> ...





Hallo Erwin alter Spiel Verderber, bei so einen Ivent wie bei der Kirchweih.   Warum hast nichts gesagt, wäre auch mitgefahren, hab erst gestern hier geschrieben das wir mal in Iphofen eine tour fahren möchten.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter
> 
> Schwanberg Tour
> 
> 1.10 und 3.10 da hab ich Fußball da geht nix 02.10 wäre möglich, ich werde am Samstag die Strecke schon mal kurz antesten. Hab mir den Track der letzten Tour mit Dir schon aufs Navi geladen damit ich mich nicht verfahren





Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin alter Spiel Verderber, bei so einen Ivent wie bei der Kirchweih.   Warum hast nichts gesagt, wäre auch mitgefahren, hab erst gestern hier geschrieben das wir mal in Iphofen eine tour fahren möchten.



Hi Eberhard,
ich habs doch schon am Donnerstag rein geschrieben dass ich dieses Wochenende die Strecke schon mal abfahre, da ich am nächsten WE keinen Zeit habe. aber demnächst ergibts sich mit Sicherheit ma lwieder was, wobei ich sagen muß ich hab zur Zeit absolute keine Kondition und Kraft, da ich mehr auch dem Fußballplatz wie auf dem Bike bin.


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> absolute keine Kondition und Kraft



Das ist gut so... jemand der neben mir fährt


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das ist gut so... jemand der neben mir fährt


Ich bin bei meiner Kondition wahrscheinlich fünf Meter hinter DIr


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2011)

Nene! Frag ma den oldi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. September 2011)

Hallos Jungs waren heute in Eltmann an der Wallburg in Sachen Technik unterwegs.  

Hier einige Fotos von unserer Technik  Trailtour aus Eltmann


----------



## bergschreck (25. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> alter mann allein im wald
> 
> 
> @all:
> ...




Könnt´ ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## brndch (25. September 2011)

Guten Abend,

hat nächste woche jemand frei?
Möchte evtl. ma fichtelgebirge oder Fränkisch fahren!
Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (26. September 2011)

Moin Leute 

@ Gandalf: hätt ich das früher gelesen wär ich dabei gewesen  Schwanberg waren wir auch schon lange nicht mehr nur noch Friedrichsberg in letzter zeit  Wie sind die Serpentinen zu fahren gewesen? Das letzte mal als wir gefahren sind waren die auf den ersten 200m frisch geschottert und das mit ca 20cm schotter -.- 

Gestern wollte ich auch fahren wurde aber wegen Kirchweih dann doch nix  und am Samstag mussten wir ja den "Supertollen Kirchweihlauf" absperren 

LG Sven


----------



## rebirth (27. September 2011)

Tach leute  Kann noch net sagen ob ich am Mittwoch nach Sand zum fahren kommen kann. Hab mein Knie weng kaputt gemacht am Ochsenkopf  (hat sich aber gelohnt...)


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. September 2011)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> @ Gandalf: hätt ich das früher gelesen wär ich dabei gewesen  Schwanberg waren wir auch schon lange nicht mehr nur noch Friedrichsberg in letzter zeit  Wie sind die Serpentinen zu fahren gewesen? Das letzte mal als wir gefahren sind waren die auf den ersten 200m frisch geschottert und das mit ca 20cm schotter -.-
> 
> ...



Hi 
Schwanberg war wie immer super, das mit dem Schotter in der Serpentinen hat mich nicht weiter gestört ware recht gut zu fahren


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tach leute  Kann noch net sagen ob ich am Mittwoch nach Sand zum fahren kommen kann. Hab mein Knie weng kaputt gemacht am Ochsenkopf  (hat sich aber gelohnt...)





..... bist wohl im oberen Teil im Wald übern lenker gegangen.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. September 2011)

Kommendes WE (Samstag - Montag ) noch mal Geißkopf rocken und sich dann langsam auf`s Snowboarden konzentrieren.

Ernie


----------



## rebirth (27. September 2011)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> ..... bist wohl im oberen Teil im Wald übern lenker gegangen.
> Gruß Ernie



Ich war an nem absatz zu schnell um noch den lenker hoch zu reißen  da hat meine reaktion nimmer gereicht ^^


----------



## bikepoli (27. September 2011)

@ all 

hallo Leute ich bins mal wieder!

Mal was wieder für die Erinnerung  tun - Feierabendrunde ins Sand 

Treffpunkt wie gehabt bei Bikeoldie  - Sand/main, Finkenweg 5  

auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr  

... also nochmals Akkus tanken und dann an Rad`l 

Bis mogen und allen eine allzeit sturzfreie Zeit (zumindest verletzungsfrei)


----------



## rebirth (27. September 2011)

Bin heute mal 5 min gefahren. Ich denk das geht mit dem knie... Ma guggn


----------



## brndch (27. September 2011)

musste heute feststellen das man viele Trails im Steigerwald nur noch bergauf fahren darf !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. September 2011)

wie stehn da schilder "downhill verboten"


so wie schauts am we aus mit dem schwanberg   

wetter passt zeit hab ich   

meldet euch mal


----------



## bikepoli (28. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie stehn da schilder "downhill verboten"
> 
> 
> so wie schauts am we aus mit dem schwanberg
> ...


 

Hallo  Walter

wie in einigen Einträgen vorher (Gandalf01) zu lesen ist - hätte auch unser Erwin / Gandalf am So. 02.10.11 Zeit um am Schwanberg zu fahren. Die Strecke hat er sich schon angesehen und auch trainiert 
Auch der Eberhard hat schon starkes Interesse bekundet!!

Den bikeoldie treffe ich heute abend bei unserer Feierabendurnde und werde das ganze mit ihm besprechen - ich für mich wäre aktuell mit dem Sonntag auch einverstanden


----------



## bikepoli (28. September 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Eberhard,
> ich habs doch schon am Donnerstag rein geschrieben dass ich dieses Wochenende die Strecke schon mal abfahre, da ich am nächsten WE keinen Zeit habe. aber demnächst ergibts sich mit Sicherheit ma lwieder was, wobei ich sagen muß ich hab zur Zeit absolute keine Kondition und Kraft, da ich mehr auch dem Fußballplatz wie auf dem Bike bin.


 

Hallo Walter

hier der Eintrag vom Erwin. Wie zu lesen ist hat er am Sonntag 02.10. Zeit und hat wie schon geschrieben auch trainiert.

Der Eberhard / Bikeoldie soll dich doch einfach mal anposten - ich werd ihn dazu auffordern!


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2011)

Wassn das für ne tour?


----------



## böser_wolf (28. September 2011)

@rebirth    ne schöne    ca 30-40km und 700-800hm 


@all jo sonntag ginge auch 
evt fährt mein mädel auch mit


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2011)

Falls mein knie heut abend mitmacht bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (28. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wassn das für ne tour?



Eine Supertour  bin sie letztes Wochenende gefahren. War echt gut.
Bei der Abfahrt von der Ruine "Speckfeld" Richtung Birklingen muss man etwas aufpassen, da liegt ein großer Baum mitten im Trail.

Die Serpentinen waren recht gut befahrbar, allerdings waren sie teilweise mit neuen geschottert.

Der Weg runter durch die Weinberge ging leider auch nicht da die Weinernte im Gange war 





Das ist die kleinere Tour, am Samstag bin ich die große vom Walter abgefahren


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2011)

sind die 42km/h der durchschnitt?


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> sind die 42km/h der durchschnitt?



nein war damals die schnellste Geschwindigkeit 
Die Tour baut der Walter je nach Lust und Laune und Kondition immer anders auf


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. September 2011)

Tach zusammen,

mein Klarname ist Carsten, ich komm eigentlich von Niederhein
( unsere Touren gehen schon mal von der Haustür bis nach Holland)

Ich hab demnächst öfter mal Arbeiteinsätze in Schlüsselfeld.

Da es bei uns eher platt ist und man ja nicht jeden Tag 120 Km mit dem Auto in die Weinberge an die Ahr fahren kann,würde ich gern mein Rad mitbringen und bei euch dann ein wenig technischer fahren als bei uns möglich.

Am schönsten wärs ja, einfach mit den Einheimischen zu radeln. Nur leider wird mein Zeitfenster Wochentags/Vormittags liegen.

da kann hier in der Gegend auch nie einer 

Hättet ihr da nen paar Tipps für mich welche Gegend sich besonders lohnt, besonders unter technischen Gesichtspunkten Serpentine/ Treppen/steil/ wurzelig. Am liebsten natürlich mit GPS Track per PN unter dem Siegel der Verschwiegenheit, dass sie nie im Netz landen.

Die Tracks von der Steigerwaldbiker Seiter hab ich schon gesichtet, welche sind denn besonders technisch?

Freu mich schon auf Antworten und danke im Voraus


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. September 2011)

Hallo Walter packen wir`s an so lange wie das Wetter passt, von unserer Seite ist Sonntag okay wenn deine Tour steht. 

Nun brauchen wir nur noch von dir den Treffpunk die Uhrzeit und die Absteige für den Schluss der Tour. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2011)

@bikepoli:
hier der link zum "Bullhead House":
http://www.bullheadhouse.de/


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2011)

moin 
ja so um die mittags zeit  11:30-12:30

weil
a:um 9 h´geh ich net biken 
b:ich auf ner party bin am sa
c.wir zum kaffe fertig sind


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mein Klarname ist Carsten, ich komm eigentlich von Niederhein
> ( unsere Touren gehen schon mal von der Haustür bis nach Holland)
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

hier in der Gegend gibt es eine Menge guter Trails wie die der Steigerwald Biker  , deren Termine Mi. Abend und So. Vormittag hast Du ja sicher schon gelesen. Hier muss man ein paar mal mitfahren damit man alle Trails kennt. 
Im Schweinfurter Wald gibt es auch ein paar gute Sachen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Triebtreter zur Zeit fahren.
schau mal hier da sind ein paar gute dabei 
Schweinfurt: http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46477.html oder Schwanberg http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41521.html


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> moin
> ja so um die mittags zeit  11:30-12:30
> 
> weil
> ...



a: 
b: 
c:  

Wenn wir fahren sollten dann aber nur die "kurze" von 2,5 Stunden die hat auch 800 hm das reicht mir momentan vollkommen 
Ich bin letzten Samstag die "lange" vom Walter gefahren, die hat mehr als ca. 40 km und auch so um die 900-1000hm, danach war ich platt, das ist nichts für mein Supershuttle 

Ich war schon platt als ich oben bei der schönen Aussicht angekommen bin, dort habe ich auch das einzige Bild gemacht, danach ging's richtig rund Trails ohne Ende bis Birklingen, Rückweg war dann Waldweg und noch ein paar kleine Trails bis ich zum Abschluss bei den Serpentinen war


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2011)

Huhu. Also ICH würd lieber die 40 km fahren. 20 mit 800hm sind doch sooo steil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2011)

ne des is alles schön verteilt      


erwin sinds echt 800hm????

@all 13/14 uhr geht auch   also mal melden


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2011)

Egal wer jetzt mitgeht: bitte rechtzeitig bescheid geben damit wir ein auto besorgen können bzw. fahrgemeinschaften bilden.


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne des is alles schön verteilt
> 
> 
> erwin sinds echt 800hm????
> ...


Hallo Walter,
ja die "kurze" die wir mit Dir gefahren sind sind 795 hm, auf 2 Geräten angezeigt. Einmal Navi (siehe Track) und auch meine "alte" Tachoeinheit von Polar sagt 800 hms.
Die "lange" die wir auch mit dir und ich auch schon zweimal alleine gefahren bin ist länger aber nicht unbedingt mehr HMs wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe waren es knapp 1000.

@rebirth
die HMs sind schön verteilt lange flowige Abfahrten, allerdings gehts am Anfang von Iphofen durch die Weinberge bis zum Aussichtspunkt schon richtig rauf.

Wenn ich heute noch mal Zeit habe schau ich nach den Tracks und lese die HMs aus.
EDIT:
bis zum Aussichtpunkt waren es immer s0 220-250 HMs
von Birklingen (Straße) bis wieder rauf zur Kirche sind es ca. 350 HMs (bei der kurzen Strecke)
die restlichen sind die auf und ab's in den Trails und Wegen oder die Anfahrt Blindeiche ca. 2 km zur Ruine Speckfeld sind auch schon wieder fast 90 HMs rauf und 50 HMs runter 
Abfahrt Ruine Speckfeld --> Birklingen ca. 2km 90 HMs runter 
usw.


----------



## brndch (29. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie stehn da schilder "downhill verboten"



Jo so in der Art


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. September 2011)

Danke Gandalf,
 das hilft mir für den Anfang schon mal weiter.
Werd ich mir Mitte nächster Woche mal zu Gemüte führen.

Werde berichten,


----------



## Sveni112 (29. September 2011)

Servus,

@Gandalf: Sprechen wir von den selben serpentinen? Es gibt welche bei castell den Berg runter und es gibt welche bei Iphofen den berg runter  die Zwischen birklingen und castell sind mit nem baum im letzten stück mit vorsicht zu genießen und die nach iphofen runter sind bzw. waren frisch geschottert 

ich hab hier mal unsere Touren in Google eingetragen 
>>KLICK<<

Alle von meinem Heimatort wiesentheid aus startend 

Die Rote tour Führt von Wiesentheid nach Abtswind, dort den Friedrichsberg über den Frankenblick rauf und führt dann über diverse waldwege zum Wurzelweg und dann nach Castell an die Ruine von dort aus kann man den Kniebrecher bzw. ein stück weiter hinten die serpentinen runterfahren und dann wieder nach Wiesentheid 

Die Blaue Tour ist noch nicht ganz richtig eingetragen die wird via GPS mit dem Handy noch "nachgetragen" 

Die Gelbe Tour ist wie die Rote von Wiesentheid bis Castell, von Castell gehts dann aber ohne abfahrt weiter richtung Schwanberg  Da gibt es dann ein paar schöne auffahrten jedoch auch coole abfahrten  und am ende kommt man am Aussichtspunkt (auf dem foto von gandalf zu sehen) raus da oben kann man nochmal schön Treppen und co fahren und dann gings bei uns über die Serpentinen richtung Iphofen nach unten und über die weinberge nach wiesenbronn und dann in die Heimat 

Dieses wochenende kann ich leider nicht  aber irgendwann schaffen wir das mal zusammen 

LG Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. September 2011)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @Gandalf: Sprechen wir von den selben serpentinen? Es gibt welche bei castell den Berg runter und es gibt welche bei Iphofen den berg runter  die Zwischen birklingen und castell sind mit nem baum im letzten stück mit vorsicht zu genießen und die nach iphofen runter sind bzw. waren frisch geschottert
> ...
> LG Sven



Wir fahren immer die Serpentinen bei Iphofen, diese sind frisch geschottert


----------



## bikepoli (30. September 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Jo so in der Art



Ja Hallo - wo steht` dieses Schild - hab ich da vielleicht schon mal was übersehen ???


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne des is alles schön verteilt
> 
> 
> erwin sinds echt 800hm????
> ...



Hi

wann geht's jetzt los? wer geht mit 

11:30
13:00
14:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider2010 (30. September 2011)

Das Schild steht doch beim Zabelstein - abfahrt Wohnau ! War da gestern tzzzzzzz
Ach ja und falls ihr mal die Schloßsteig in Zell runder fahrt AUFPASSEN da hat jemand schon zum 2-3 mal einen richtig üblen Steine reingelegt, ich hab diesen schon 2 mal entfernt aber anscheinend mag da jemand keine Biker ! 

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (30. September 2011)

Von motocross verbot steht nix drauf *gg

Ich bin dabei. Von der zeit ist mir später lieber...


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. September 2011)

Hi
mein Vorschlag Treffpunkt 14:00 in Iphofen am gewohnten Platz


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das das nix wird mit sonntag...


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Erwin trommle gerade einige Leute für Morgen zusammen, die Zeit mit    14:00 ist gut. So ist es nicht schlecht nach dem Mittagsesse eine Runde Biken, um den Braten zu verdauen.

Erwin sag, wo war das noch mit dem Parkplatz, ist doch schon lange her. 

Danke? 

Walter wie siehst du die Sache, hast du da schon Ausgeschlafen?

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi
das war am Busparkplatz gegenüber der Feuerwehr, wenn man von Birklingen kommt stößt man direkt drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2011)

_für mich is 14 uhr gut 
da ich ja auch schon unter seniler bettflucht leide

ok  also 14uhr am feuerwehrhaus iphofen 

_


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2011)

Oldi??? Erreichst du die anderen heut noch?? Ich hab keine nummern oder adressen... Nicht das die um 9 bei dir stehen!!!?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Stevens, habe alles abgeklärt. Mit uns kommen Alfons, Martin, Thomas, Tomas aus Coburg und natürlich  ich. Also wären wir mit dir 6 Leute.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2011)

Und wie mach mers mit dem fahren?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Oktober 2011)

Alles schon mit Thomas abgescheckt.


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2011)

würdest mir noch verraten was das für mich heißt?


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Oktober 2011)

ach schick wars heut 
danke fürs kommen


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach schick wars heut
> danke fürs kommen



Gern geschehen war eine super Tour 
Danke fürs guiden


----------



## brndch (3. Oktober 2011)

*Bike Emotions TRAILSPERRUNG AM ZABELSTEIN - UND DAS IST ERST DER ANFANG!!! 
 Am Samstag während unseres Fahrtechnikseminars wurde ich ziemlich  geschockt: Die geliebten Trails am Zabelstein, die ich schon seit meiner  Jugend unter die Stollen nehme sind für Mountainbiker nun gesperrt. Ich  wußte nichts von derlei Plänen, allerdings hab ich bereits vor einigen  Wochen von der geplanten Sperrung des S...chlangenwegs gehört. Die Begründung ist banal: Wanderer hätten sich über die Biker geärgert... 
 Ich hatte mich bereits mit dem Förster vor Ort unterhalten. Es war zwar  ein nettes Gespräch, die Anti-MTB-Einstellung wurde jedoch nicht  geleugnet. Angeblich seien auch weitere Sperrungen in Planung, damit die  Wanderer ihre Ruhe vor uns Mountainbiker haben und wir ja eh die ganzen  Wege kaputt machen und dadurch die Hänge abrutschen würden, was die  Sicherheit beträfe und für die Fortsbetriebe natürlich unverantwortlich  seie. 
 Leute, BITTE BITTE, lasst Euch das nicht gefallen und ruft  bei den Forstbetrieben an, um Euch zu beschweren!!! Es ist in eurem  eigenen Interesse! Aber bitte bleibt freundlich. Ich habe die  Mitarbeiter der Forstbetriebe bisher als nette, gesprächsbereite  Menschen kennengelernt und Mountainbiker sind schließlich keine Rüpel!  hier ist der Kontakt: http://www.baysf.de/de/startseite/standorte/standort_detailseiten/forstbetrieb_ebrach.html
 (Gepostet von: Noel - das Bild ist nur Symbolisch, die angebrachten Schilder schauen aber ähnlich aus.)*


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (3. Oktober 2011)

Wieder zurück vom Geißkopf, geiles Wochenende und geiles Wetter.
Besser kann ein Saisonausklang nicht sein.Mein kurzer im Downhill.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Oktober 2011)

Walter auch wir mÃ¶chten uns fÃ¼r die gelungene Trailtour an diesen SchÃ¶nen Tag Bedanken.
Einige eindrÃ¼cke mit Bildern der Walter Trail Tour in Iphofen.
Dieser Trailtour war wahrscheinlich nichts fÃ¼r Bergaufschieber (Erwin Entschuldige) und Bergabbremser. Knackig steile Anstiege und interessante Abfahrten prÃ¤gten die knapp 30 km lange Walter Trail Tour. Eine Mountainbike-Tour mit Ã¼berwiegend schÃ¶nen langen Flow â Trails  und knackigen Abfahrten wie auch an Schluss Ã¼ber die Serbendienen, die Abfahrten und diverse FlachstÃ¼cke waren geschmeidige Flowtrailpassagen mit Anliegern zum durchsurfen auf teilweise verwurzelten, steinigen Singletrails. Der weitaus grÃ¶Ãte Teil der Strecke fÃ¼hrt uns durch den dichten Wald des Schwanbergs, und war auch an diesen heiÃen Tag super zum fahren gewesen. Abgesehen vom FahrspaÃ bot die Runde auch interessante SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten und einige lohnenswerte Aussichtspunkte entlang der Strecke. So waren wir auf den Sonnenbalkon des Schwanberges wo einst eine Kirche stand. 
Die Tour war auf jeden Fall ein absoluter Traum. 




























GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (4. Oktober 2011)

@ all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Hallo erst mal!

Ich bin`s mal wieder --> Eure Erinnerung  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Morgen (05.10.11)  ist wieder MIttwoch und da findet wie ihr alle wisst unsere Feierabendrunde  statt!

Alles wie gehabt: Treffpunkt bei Bikeoldie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Sand/Main, Finkenweg 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lampen nicht vergessen -_ ihr Leuchten 
_
Time: 18:30 Uhr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... also nochmals Akkus tanken und dann an Rad`l 

Man sieht sich morgen


----------



## bergschreck (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

kommt da nachher was zusammen in Sand?

Könnts´ heute evtl. mal wieder schaffen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2011)

Immer!


----------



## bergschreck (5. Oktober 2011)

ok, bis gleich.


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2011)

@Erwin: http://www.facebook.com/popperklopper

@Robert: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100

Das ist meine. Gibts aber noch besser/schlechtere  Der Europreis stimmt nicht. Der wird dir dann richtig bei PayPal angezeigt. Bestellt hatte ich am 07.09. am 19.09. die benachrichtigung bekommen das ich se beim Zoll abholen kann. Es kommt dann noch Bla-steuer drauf, 19% halt... Falls du was bestellst am besten alles einzeln bestellen, dann zahlst net so viel Steuern (alles unter 22 Euro ist glaub ich Frei).


----------



## bergschreck (6. Oktober 2011)

@ Steve: danke


----------



## boulderro (7. Oktober 2011)

Betreff Schilder: "Wanderer beschweren sich". Selbst wenn sich mal ein Wanderer über uns MTB´ler ärgert kann ich mir net vorstellen dass dieser gleich zum Forstamt rennt und sich ausheult - also sind dies rein die Förster und natürlich die immer verständnisvollen Jäger. Denen gehört natürlich der Wald und es ist ein Wunder, dass sie überhaupt Wanderer in ihrem Wald dulden. Meine Begegnungen mit Wanderern waren immer freundlich, man sollte halt wenigstens grüßen und sich bedanken wenn sie auf Seite gehen - dann gehts auch miteinander. 
Betreff E-Trails: Wenn weiter zerstört wird muss was passieren, z.Zt. ist ja noch supi (Füllung is a bissl knapp). Gruß Ro


----------



## bergschreck (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich wurde am Sonntag am Zabelstein mit den Worten "für MTBer ist hier aber verboten" empfangen. Ich bin über den ganz normalen Radweg vom Parkplatz aus zur Ruine gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2011)

Frechheit...


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2011)

Diesen Sonntag ist KEIN Regen gemeldet!!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Tach zusammen, 

ich bins wieder. Ich möchte mich bei Gandalf für den Track am S-Berg bedanken, die Tour war klasse. Auf vielen von den obigen Bildern hab ich Stellen wiedererkannt, die ich am Mittwoch gesehen habe.

An dieser Stelle auch noch mal vielen dank an die Locals Katja? und Thomas, die ich unterwegs getroffen habe und die mich mitgeschleifft haben.

Ohne Thomas wäre ich nie so schnell in die Senke an der Ruine reingeknattert!

Falls ihr euch über die Verschlüsselung wundert, das ist Gewohnheit aus unserem Regional Forum von Niederrhein (Biker gesucht).

Ich/wir geben unsere Tracks nur per PN her und stellen sie auch nicht ins öffentliche Netz, um Probleme wie die oben geschilderten zu minimieren.

Als Einzelfahrer unter der Woche hab ich mit Wanderern kein Problem, die am Mittwoch waren ausgesprochen nett, ich natürlich auch.

Wenn allerdings am ausgerufenen letzten schönen Wochenende im Jahr Horden von Fremden einfallen und "nach mir die Sintflut" über die Trails donnern, bleiben Kollateralschäden nicht aus. Diese Konflikte werden Locals schon aus Eigeninterresse vermeiden.

Wenn einer Tracks aus dem Ahrtal (sehr technisch) haben will PN!


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich bins wieder. Ich möchte mich bei Gandalf für den Track am S-Berg bedanken, die Tour war klasse. Auf vielen von den obigen Bildern hab ich Stellen wiedererkannt, die ich am Mittwoch gesehen habe.
> .....


Hallo Carsten,
da die Tracks schon veröffentlicht waren ist das kein Problem, ich hoffe Du hast den Höhepunkt der Tour nicht verpasst, die Serpentinen  am Ende der Tour.

Die Schweinfurter Tour würde ich nicht auf einmal fahren sondern immer Abschnittsweise ausprobieren.


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Wann fahr mer denn wieder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wann fahr mer denn wieder?



Demnächst mal in Schweinfurt, wenn der Walter wieder da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Vorher keine zeit?


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Vorher keine zeit?



Zur Zeit gehts nur immer spontan, da ich Fußballtrainer bin. Also nicht am Sonntag. Leider habe ich heute auch keine Zeit sonst wäre ich eine Runde SWE-Wald gefahren


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Kannst ja auch spontan bescheid geben wenn du fährst, hab meistens um 15 uhr feierabend. ^^


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch spontan bescheid geben wenn du fährst, hab meistens um 15 uhr feierabend. ^^



Ja mach ich, bist Du schon mal die SWE-Trails gefahren?


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Was issn swe?


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was issn swe?



Dianenlust+Turmabfahrt; Kartoffelbeet; Brennnesseltrail ; Lindenbrunnen; Schießhaustrails; ...


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Ach du meintest schweinfurt? Sw und so?!  ne bin da noch net gefahren, bin aber gern dabei


----------



## benz82 (8. Oktober 2011)

nur mal so nebenbei ne blöde Frage:

Was passiert den wenn ich auf "verbotenen" Wegen radl???

Am Nummernschild kann mich keiner identifizieren und Punkte in Flensburg gibts von der Waldpolizei ja auch nicht

gruß benz


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Gute frage...


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

was ist mit fahren morgen früh???? Müsste dann langsam mal wissen was los ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es nicht aus Eimer Regnet wird Morgen gefahren


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Oder geht jrmand zum ochsenkopf beim rennen zuguggn??


----------



## Sveni112 (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Wir waren gestern auch am überlegen ob es wirklich Gesetzlich möglich ist einen Trail für MTBler zu sperren oder ob sich das Forstamt sich da in einer gesetzlichen grauzone bewegt.

Dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass in der BIKE 9/2010 dazu einiges stand.
Für Bayern stand dazu:

auf FELD und FLUR:
Auf geeigneten Wegen. Interne Auslegung des Staatsministeriums: zwei Meter Breite

Im WALD:
Auf allen Straßen und Wegen, außer wenn als "Verboten" gekennzeichnet.

Wenn jemand interesse zu den anderen Bundesländer hat dann kann ich das später noch mal posten  Aber anscheinend sind die Trailsperrungen rechtens....

MFG Sven
​


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. Oktober 2011)

@all,

zum thema wegesperrungen ein link aus der zeitschrift mountainbike:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...iden-sie-konflikte-auf-dem-trail.253690.2.htm

man kann rechtlich dagegen wenig tun. leider
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber wir können freundlich bleiben und auch ein wenig rücksicht nehmen.

dann klappt es auch in zukunft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sers


----------



## benz82 (10. Oktober 2011)

Zitat aus dem oben erwähnten Link:


Biken verboten! Mit ernstem Blick hält der Förster die MountainBIKE-Testmannschaft an und zückt seinen Notizblock. Nur nach langer Diskussion und dem Versprechen, Besserung zu geloben, kommen die Tester um ein Knöllchen herum. 


also abgesehen davon das ich prinzipiell nett und freundlich bin und sicherlich auch kein "Pistenrowdy", aber so ein Förster sollte mich mal anhalten. das is doch ein Witz.

Und selbst wenn: 1.Führerschein hat man beim Biken nicht dabei, wozu auch.
2.Braucht man zum Radeln keinen Führerschein.
3. hat man kein Nummerschild am Rad.
usw. usw. usw....

also wenn mich einer Anhalten sollte und nach meinen Personalien fragt geb ich Ihm Namen und Anschrift von meinem Nachbarn oder Arbeitskollegen den ich eh noch nie leiden konnte oder was...???

Meiner Meinung nach ist so ein Verbot vieleicht sogar rechtens, aber nicht durchführbar.

Sind die Verbotsschilder eigentlich offizielle Strassenschilder??? 
Also Durchfahrtsverbotschild oder selber geschnitzte Dinger?
Bisher kannte ich nur so komische selbstgemachte bzw. eben das Gegenteil für Wander.

gruß benz


----------



## rebirth (11. Oktober 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16941

Im normalen "alltag" ist die Strecke anspruchsvoller ;-)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Oktober 2011)

Vorsicht Wildwechsel 



Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa 






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bikepoli (12. Oktober 2011)

HAllo an ALLE ->  

Nach Rücksprache    mit BIKE-Oldie 

werden wir heute am Mittwoch - wetterbedingt - *nicht biken*!


Man weiß nicht wer das noch liest --> Bitte einfach etwas weitersagen!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Oktober 2011)

An all

Hallo Thomas wie wäre es wenn wir das ganze von Wetter her auf Morgen verschieben, und eine kleine Runde Drehen. Mathias, Werner und ich wären auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2011)

ha kaum regnet aweng   zucken sie zurück  die harten kerle


----------



## bergschreck (12. Oktober 2011)

W e i c h e i e r ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2011)

mal was anderes 

wie schauts dieses jahr mit dem winterpokal aus ?
nachdem ich mich letztes jahr als einmannteam durchgeschlagen hab 
könnt mer ja wieder mal n team machen


----------



## bikepoli (13. Oktober 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> An all
> 
> Hallo Thomas wie wäre es wenn wir das ganze von Wetter her auf Morgen verschieben, und eine kleine Runde Drehen. Mathias, Werner und ich wären auf jeden Fall dabei.


 

HI Eberhard und all die anderen 

Ich habe heute abend noch einen Vers.-Termin, weiß nicht wie lange das dauert:

Wenn es klappt und mein schmerzender Rücken auch will dann komme ich doch einfach mal vorbei - zur gewohnten Zeit natürlich !!


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> mal was anderes
> 
> wie schauts dieses jahr mit dem winterpokal aus ?
> nachdem ich mich letztes jahr als einmannteam durchgeschlagen hab
> könnt mer ja wieder mal n team machen



Wäre dieses Jahr wieder mal mit dabei, muß unbedingt was tun


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2011)

ab 7 könnt ich heute mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Mountainbike Vereinbarung in Bayern

Vereinbarung zur Koexistenz auf den gemeinsam genutzten Wegen
Miteinander statt gegeneinander â gemeinsam fÃ¼r die Natur
Wanderer und Mountainbiker haben die gleichen Wurzeln: Sie lieben die Berge und
die Natur. Viele Naturfreunde sind mit Wanderstiefel und Mountainbike unterwegs.
Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Konflikte zwischen den beiden Freizeitgruppen. Der
Raum fÃ¼r die FreizeitbeschÃ¤ftigung in der Natur lÃ¤sst sich nicht beliebig ausdehnen,
wÃ¤hrenddessen die Zahl der âNaturnutzerâ stÃ¤ndig zunimmt. Die VerbÃ¤nde setzen
sich deshalb fÃ¼r einen fairen Umgang zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern in
allen Regionen Bayerns ein. Als Vertretung der beiden Freizeitgruppen sind sich die
VerbÃ¤nde ihrer Verantwortung fÃ¼r Umwelt und Natur bewusst. Sie wollen mit dieser
Initiative bei ihren Mitgliedern fÃ¼r mehr Akzeptanz der jeweilig anderen
FreizeitbetÃ¤tigung werben und damit den AnstoÃ fÃ¼r faires Verhalten untereinander
geben. Die in der Initiative vertretenen VerbÃ¤nde vereinbaren weiter, Ã¼ber Presse
und durch Veranstaltungen fÃ¼r ein besseres VerstÃ¤ndnis untereinander und fÃ¼r einen
schonenden Umgang mit der Natur zu sorgen.


1. Fair miteinander umgehen
Freundlichkeit und gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme sind Voraussetzungen fÃ¼r den
richtigen Umgang miteinander. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich halten sich alle an gesetzliche
Vorschriften und an die vor Ort gÃ¼ltigen Regelungen. Auch die AnsprÃ¼che der
einheimischen BevÃ¶lkerung werden von Mountainbikern und Wanderern respektiert.
2. Dem SchwÃ¤cheren Vortritt lassen
Am Berg gilt das Vorrecht des SchwÃ¤cheren. Mountainbiker fahren immer mit
angemessener Geschwindigkeit und in ausreichendem Abstand an Wanderern,
Hunden und Mitradlern vorbei. Wo sich Kinder auf den Wegen befinden, gilt immer
Schritttempo!
3. Zeichen geben
Freundliche Deutlichkeit hilft UnfÃ¤lle und Konflikte zu vermeiden. Wanderer und
Mountainbiker nehmen am besten Blickkontakt auf und verstÃ¤ndigen sich durch
Zeichen. NÃ¤hert sich ein Mountainbiker einem FuÃgÃ¤nger von hinten, macht er durch
einen freundlichen GruÃ auf sich aufmerksam. Mountainbiker fahren erst vorbei,
wenn der Wanderer zu verstehen gibt, dass er auf den Ãberholvorgang gefasst ist.
Wanderer machen solchen Mountainbikern gerne Platz zur Vorbeifahrt.
Ansprechpartner in ADFC Landesverband: Vorstandsbeauftragter Jochen Heinke
An der Lehmgrube 15 97647 Stetten, [email protected]


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, das warten auf den nächsten Tag hat sich gelohnt, wie man sieht hatte sich der Regen verzogen. Es war wieder einmal ein schöner Nächtlicher Ausritt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2011)

Quelle: www.dimb.de (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Biking eV.)


steht für unsere Bestrebungen, alle Wege (dazu gehören für uns auch Pfade) für uns Biker nutzbar zu machen, soweit dies mit dem Naturschutz vereinbar und sozialverträglich ist. Regelungen über Wegbreiten lehnen wir ab, da diese einen normativen Unsinn darstellen! 
Die Forderung Open Trails ! lässt sich jedoch nur aufrecht erhalten, wenn wir BikerInnen uns an gewisse Spielregeln (s. Seite 2) halten, die ein vernünftiges Miteinander garantieren.
Mehr Infos zum Thema Open Trails ! findet Ihr in unseren Rubriken unter www.dimb.de/ OpenTrails!

Verhaltensregeln/ DIMB Trail Rules (ausführlich)	 



Trail Rules als pdf  unter www.dimb.de/ OpenTrails!
In fast allen Bundesländern gibt es per Gesetz oder Verordnung Einschränkungen und Verbote für Mountain Biker. Leider wird dabei vorwiegend auf die vermeintliche Eignung von Wegen Bezug genommen, statt auf das vernünftige Verhalten der Einzelnen abzuzielen. Nicht zuletzt waren Fehltritte von ein paar wenigen BikerInnen der Grund für pauschale Verbote. 
Die Beachtung dieser DIMB-Trailrules führt zu umwelt- und sozialverträglichem Mountain Biking und hilft, weitere pauschale Einschränkungen unserer Sportart zu vermeiden.
1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!
Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! (Amnerkung T. Sch.: solche die notwendig/ sinnvoll/ vertretbar sind und nicht die willkürlichen, s. Rechtslage ab Seite 3; vgl auch §14 BayNatSchG- Recht auf Erholung).  Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise, in der du fährst, bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!
Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise. 
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!
Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!
Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!

Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.
6. Plane im Voraus!
Beginne deine Tour möglichst direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst, entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet: denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine Lebensversicherung.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Beitrag wird zurzeit überarbeitet


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2571

@Oldi und co.: Das isses.

Oldi: Hast das schonma entdeckt? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12

Allgemeinheit: http://player.freecaster.com/FCPlayer.swf?id=dj0xMDA1MTQ0JmM9MTAwMDAwNg


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2011)

so mal wieder ein paar pfade gesucht   
wenn ich mal ne fertige tour hab lad ich wieder ein 
mir fehlen noch ein paar verbindungen 
und klar serpentinen und hinterrad umsetzten hab ich mit drin


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal wieder ein paar pfade gesucht
> wenn ich mal ne fertige tour hab lad ich wieder ein
> mir fehlen noch ein paar verbindungen
> und klar serpentinen und hinterrad umsetzten hab ich mit drin



Hi Walter,
wo bist Du da rum gefahren ?


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Oktober 2011)

na dawo du net hin kommen wolltest  
zum fanes testfahrn


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na dawo du net hin kommen wolltest
> zum fanes testfahrn



Das dachte ich mir schon  
Ich war am Wochenende im SW-Wald unterwegs. Am Kartoffelbeet bin ich auch mal kurz runter, aber das war viel zu nass  Dianenlust und Turmabfahrt gingen gut, Lindenbrunnen war auch OK und wie immer Abschluß im Viva Barista


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na dawo du net hin kommen wolltest
> zum fanes testfahrn



Hallo Walter wann ist das, wir sind schon ganz heiß. Aber Vorsicht mit deiner Trails das du nicht in einer Verbots Zone kommts, du weißt scho  Vielleicht könnte man am Sonntag eine Tour in Schweinfurter Wald fahren, vorausgesehen das Wetter Spielt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alperer (18. Oktober 2011)

Servus allerseits,

ich bin auch oft im Schweinfurter Wald unterwegs und frage mich inzwischen, ob ihr da ein paar schöne Trails kennt, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe.

1. Geht euer "Dianenslust" -Trail Richtung Almrösl oder Richtung Peterstirn?
2. Geht die "Turmabfahrt" vom Turm oberhalb des Höllentals erst ein Stück an einem Acker entlang und dann steil runter in das Höllental? 
3. "Lindenbrunnen" ist die Abfahrt im Graben Richtung Lindenbrunnen?
4. Aber wo ist "Kartoffelbeet"? Etwa nördlich von Mainberg runter in den Wiesengrund? Oder Richtung Kaltenhof und dann runter zum Bachlauf?
Oder ganz wo anders?

Mal gespannt ob ihr was neues für mich habt.
Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spaß im SW-Wald. 

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## rebirth (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd sagen das lässt sich auf ner gemeinsamen tour besser erklären!


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Oktober 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> ich bin auch oft im Schweinfurter Wald unterwegs und frage mich inzwischen, ob ihr da ein paar schöne Trails kennt, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe.
> 
> ...



1. Richtung Almrösl dann Peterstirn 
2. Richtig 
3. Richtig 
4. Richtig 
5. Richtung Kaltenhof und dann runter zum Bachlauf --> Brennesseltrail 

Es gibt noch eine Menge anderer Trails z. Bsp. am Schießhaus


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2011)

Was ist mit sonntag? Heut scheint ja net viel zu gehen bei dem wetter... Sonntag solls schön werden!! Vielleicht ne größere tour planen? Sw oder Co?!


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was ist mit sonntag? Heut scheint ja net viel zu gehen bei dem wetter... Sonntag solls schön werden!! Vielleicht ne größere tour planen? Sw oder Co?!



Sonntag geht bei mir nicht mehr, da wir Fußballspielen 
Aber das soll euch mal nicht abhalten zu fahren, ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag eine kleine Runde (SW- oder E-Trails) drehen


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Oktober 2011)

ich bin raus für so   nasennebenhölenpest  dreck auch 


@rebirth haste  das strive bestelllt? 
haben die ihre lager problem in den griff bekommen 
wo ich auch gespannt bin wieviel bar du in den fox pumpen mußt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute



Falls einer von euch noch ein Licht sucht für die Winterzeit hier ein echt cooles Licht



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UvO3QITwkU&feature=player_embedded"]revolights. join the revolution.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2011)

@W.W.: Jo, aber bin offen für besseres! Selbstbau fällt flach, mehr kann/will ich nimmer ausgeben.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2011)

verstehe 
frage was solls machen das rad  gelegentliche bikeparkbesuche touren usw
behälst du dein hardtail 
wenn ja würd ich auf jedenfall richtung 
colifahrwerk gehn oder mindestens vivid air hinten 
das mehrgewicht würd ich etwas ausgleichen 
durch weglassen der hammerschmitt  2mal9/10 +kefü reicht

weil ich einfach glaub bei deinem gewicht 
wird vorallem bergab der dämpfer an die grenzen oder drüberkommen 

cube hanzz
alutech fanes  (mein favorit  wenns direkt bei alutech kaufst kommst mit dem geld hin)
cheetah jgnition  

http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18&Itemid=10
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Komplettbike/Fanes-Enduro-Komplettbike::403.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2011)

mal was zum kucken


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus! Kurze Frage: Kann ich einen Schlauch mit Sclaverand/Presta-Ventil in ner Felge mit schrader Bohrung fahren? Oder reißt mir da das ventil ab? Hab versehentlich einen falschen Schlauch gekauft ^^


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2011)

jo dat geht


----------



## brndch (22. Oktober 2011)

*Guten Abend,

aus geo war jemand bereit kontakt mit dem forstamt aufzunehmen:
*
hatte gestern ein gespräch mit den leuten vom
forstamt ebrach. konnte keine abneigung gegen die biker erkennen,
sonder  eher das gegenteil, es wurde um eine gesprächsrunde mit den zuständigen  beamten, der revierleiterin, den verantwortlichen des panoramaweges und  uns bikern gebeten um über die sache mit den schildern und die  hintergründe dafür zu sprechen. gerne möchten sie eine lösung mit
der alle gut leben können und sind gerne zu kompromissen bereit.
weiter sagte der herr, das die lösung mit demn schilder nicht sehr 
glücklich ist und es besser gewesen wäre mit den bikern zu reden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber es eben nicht so leicht ist weil es keinen offiziellen verein oder ähnliches gibt.

ich habe gesagt ich werde das angebot publik machen und mich
wegen eines termins für den "info/diskusionsabend" wieder melden.

was meint ihr dazu?

gruß


----------



## Rider2010 (23. Oktober 2011)

Find das Super geb bescheid wenn du nen Termin hast damit möglichst viele Biker dahin kommen 


Grüße


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2011)

Joa... Die Steigerwälder sind bestimmt auch "alle" dabei! 

@Walter: Welchen Coil dämpfer würdest du empfehlen? Kann man die Alutech irgendwo Probefahren? 
Hab am Sa. ne schlechte erfahrung mit nem Cannondale gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Oktober 2011)

wieso ne schlechte erfahrung 

du kannst meins mal testen 


dämpfer zb für´s fanes 
 MZ rocco coil 
oderRS  vivid coil     
evt  nen vivid air  
da müßt mer aber mal mit dem jü(alutech chef) reden 
zwecks dem gewichts thema 


am besten du rufst mich mal an


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Christian wenn es meine Arbeit erlaubt bin ich Selbstverständig auch dabei, gebe rechtzeitig Bescheid 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Y-at6ONuCF8
Der hats drauf  

@oldi und Co.: Ich bin morgen/später nicht dabei. Mein Bike ist noch beim Händler, außerdem bin ich weng Krank.  
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!!

@Walter: Wann hastn ma zeit?


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Oktober 2011)

moin wie gesagt ruf mal an 
dann check mer was aus


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Walter hoffentlich klappt es mit dir am Sonntag zur Trailtour in Schweinfurt. Wenn ja, wäre es echt Super 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (28. Oktober 2011)

na super...


----------



## bergschreck (29. Oktober 2011)

Wann soll ich wo sein? ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2011)

genaues   kann ich heut sagen   
ich fahr ne runde mit dem erwin (altherren ausritt fanestestfahrt)
und dann sag ich bescheid ob ich witklich fit bin  
die drecks  nebenhölenpest ist zäh
wenn dann so 13-13:30 hölle    

wie gesagt ich  schreibs später


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2011)

Jemand ne idee wo ich ein rad für sonntag herbekomm?

*EDIT*: ich bekomm ein rad vom Robert. 
@robert: konnt grad net wircklich reden... Soll ich dann zu dir kommen? Oder treffen wir uns beim Eberhard? Falls du selbst fährst, und falls platz ist, würd ich gleich bei dir mitfahren..?!


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2011)

so zurück aus dem wald 
 ich bin raus für morgen 
ich werd zwar ne kleine tour in sw ca ne stunde 
aber für ne lange bin ich noch net fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2011)

und wennst einfach irgendwann "aufhörst"? 
Bin auch noch krank, eigentlich  

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2011)

Huhu!? Was ist jetzt mit morgen?


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Oktober 2011)

mit mir nix  
muckibude eisenwuchten 
thats it 

keine ausdauer sachen heut

morgen und di wieder


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Oktober 2011)

so winterpokal team gegründet

mitglieder 
1:ich(der esel nennt sich immer zuerst)
2:erwin (platz is reseviert)
3:.......
4:........
5:.........

so  casting
 nennt mir gründe warum ich euch aufnehmen sollte 
(geldgeschenke tuns auch)


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so winterpokal team gegründet
> 
> mitglieder
> 1:ich(der esel nennt sich immer zuerst)
> ...



Bin dabei 

Teambeschreibung
net schnell
net ausdauernd
net schön
net schlau
net reich

aber trotzdem spaß

 
Das trifft alles auf mich zu


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Oktober 2011)

So wieder zurück von der kleinen Tagestour mit 65 km und 1250 Hm


----------



## bergschreck (31. Oktober 2011)

schö war´s ;-)


----------



## bikepoli (31. Oktober 2011)

@ all  --> Allerheiligenrunde 



Hallo Leute

  Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines Einzelnen (Vorschlag vom Joachim) werden wir morgen Vormittag am *01.11.2011*  eine lockere Runde drehen!

  Treffen wie immer *um 09:00Uhr* beim _Bike-Oldie __à__ Eberhard_ (für die, die es noch nicht gemerkt haben à Winterzeit ist angebrochen)

  Wer das ganze noch rechtzeitig liest kann sich dann auch noch anschließen !


  Einfach mal spontan am Feiertag-Vormittag (sonst stehst daheim eh nur im Weg `rum) aufs Radl und in der Natur die Seele baumeln lassen J


----------



## bergschreck (31. Oktober 2011)

na, da wünsch´ ich euch mal viel spaß ;-) 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (31. Oktober 2011)

ich denk an euch wenn ich mich im bett nochmal rumdreh


----------



## Metzger2000 (1. November 2011)

Nabend,

gibt es in der Umgebung von Grettstadt paar gute Downhill/ Freeride Strecken ?

Steigerwald weiß ich aber das mir zu weit weg   Da müsste ich das Bike ins Auto packen. 



Wäre cool wenn ihr mir da paar aufsagen könnt.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. November 2011)

Hallo es war wider einmal eine Schöne Abendliche Feierabendrunde


----------



## rebirth (2. November 2011)

Also das der Eberhard net ans Handy geht stimmt schonmal..  Hatte die Blöde Kette auf der Straße vergessen. 

Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus? Bei 20° gehört normal weng was zusammengetrommelt (CO, SW, Sand, usw..)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. November 2011)

Hallo weiß vielleicht einer wie zurzeit der Trail in der Wässernach aussieht, Wetter passt. Wenn er Fahrbar ist, möchten wir in vielleicht am Sonntag fahren.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. November 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo weiß vielleicht einer wie zurzeit der Trail in der Wässernach aussieht, Wetter passt. Wenn er Fahrbar ist, möchten wir in vielleicht am Sonntag fahren.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,
ich fahre den heute Nachmittag ich sage Dir Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. November 2011)

Fahr lieber morgen mit!


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. November 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo weiß vielleicht einer wie zurzeit der Trail in der Wässernach aussieht, Wetter passt. Wenn er Fahrbar ist, möchten wir in vielleicht am Sonntag fahren.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,

 im oberen und im mittlerenTeil liegen jeweils 2 Bäume quer und man muß absteigen aber ansonsten ist alles fahrbar 




rebirth schrieb:


> Fahr lieber morgen mit!



Geht net Fußball


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. November 2011)

Hallo Erwin für deinen heutigen Scheck ab, besten Dank. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Sveni112 (6. November 2011)

Moin 

nach dem Gestrigen ausritt machen wir heute noch eine Tour  
Falls jemand interesse hat kann er sich ja mal bei mir melden 
Wir werden wohl von Wiesentheid aus über Untersambach, Ilmbach und über Gräfeneuses auf den Friedrichsberg und dann in Castell über die Serpentinen Runter und wieder nach Wiesentheid 

Hier mal ein link zu unser Tour (alles mit dem GPS auf dem Handy aufgenommen das interessante sind eigentlich nur die höhenmeter und die Distanz) ist etwas ungenau in den höhenmetern aber die Distanz stimmt mit der angabe auf meinem Tacho überein  Wenn ihr die anderen touren sehen wollt müsst ihr nur in den oktober klicken da findet ihr dann die restlichen  ich Benutze das Programm erst seit anfang Oktober 

Also hier der Link:
http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/Sven-Balke/sportaktivitaeten/6505777


mfg Sven

PS: Wir wollten gegen 13:30 losfahren


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. November 2011)

Kleiner Tourenbericht

Mountenbiking beginnt in diese Jahreszeit dort wo der Kiesweg endet. Wer jetzt schon sein Bike in den Keller gestellt hat, versäumt die schönste Jahreszeit

Unser Heutige Tour führte uns bei Wunder schönen Wetter mit geringen Höhenmeter über den Burgenweg an der Hohe Wann vorbei nach Prappach, am ersten Aussichtspunkt über Prappach fuhren wir a prupt in einer Fall-Linie von einen Trail der uns in der kleine Ortschaft wider ausspuckte. Über Unterhohenried und Uchenhofen ging unsere heutige Tour durch ein Waldstück nach Retnershof. Das Highlight des Tages war erreich, nun ist Fahrtechnik gefragt. Die ersten Meter gingen über eine feuchte Wiese zum Eingangstor der Wässernach, in ihren Pfad der teilweise über einen schmalen Grad den Bach entlang Taumelt und bis hin nach Wülflingen führt. Mit seiner vielen Verblockungen von Wurzeln auf 8km länge ist er Sicherlich der eindrucksvollste Wanderpfad der Region. Anfang ging es über rutschige Wurzeln die uns zum Absteigen zwangen, hier wurden einige Meter geschoben, aber die Strecke entwickelte sich von mal zu mal zum Tal in immer besser. So Schlängelten wir uns über den Trail bis nach Wülflingen. Hier schlugen wir unser Vorderrad wider in Richtung Heimat ein, und fuhren recht einfach die letzten Kilometer nach Haßfurt am Flugplatz vorbei nach Hause.


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

Servus. Geht der Link bei euch ohne Facebook Account? Könnte ne Interessante Tour werden. 

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=318448921504665


----------



## cubefuzzy (7. November 2011)

Nikolaustour in Schweinfurt
Samstag 03.12.2011    12Uhr Peterstirn/Unterführung
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/event.php?eid=318448921504665&view=wall&notif_t=event_wall

Gruß Wolfi


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

Du hast möglicherweise auf einen ungültigen Link geklickt oder die URL falsch eingegeben. Bei manchen Internetadressen wird zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterschieden.

...genau das probleme habe ich bei meinem link auch! 

@Eberhard: Liest der Joachim hier mit? Im Bikemarkt wär wieder was interessantes für ihn! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/434755/cat/74


----------



## bikepoli (8. November 2011)

Hallo Leute

ich muss mich für morgen abend aus terminlichen Gründen für unsere Feierabendrunde abmelden !

Sonntg wieder :-(


----------



## böser_wolf (8. November 2011)

@all   ich hab immer noch 3freie plätze im winterpokalteam 

@eberhard wo fahrt ihr morgen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (8. November 2011)

Bin morgen leider auch wieder nicht dabei. 

Hoffentlich Sonntag wieder.

@böser_wolf: was genau ist denn der Winterpokal? 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. November 2011)

Hallo Walter das wird manchmal Vorort entschieden, ich denk mal bei diesem Wetter das wir momentan haben sollte man auf jeden Fall ein oder zwei Trails in der Feierabendlichen Runde einbauen. Vielleicht könnte man den Schlangenweg ansteuern und dann anschließend auf dem Rückweg am Zenglein vorbeifahrn. Wäre jetzt Spontan mein Vorschlag?

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (8. November 2011)

winterpokal gibts im forum schon lang 

du trägst ein was du an sport machst 

zu gewinnen gibts nix  

nur um sich selber zu motivieren 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/267

eberhard   18:30 bei dir???   oder wann


----------



## rebirth (8. November 2011)

Jo 18:30


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. November 2011)

@ Nikolausradler,

hallo ihr SW-Nikolausradler, gibt es eure Einladung auch hier im Forum? DAnke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









@all

bin heute abend verhindert, daß mit dem Zenglein könne wir nächste Woche aber auch wieder machen.

sers mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. November 2011)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ Nikolausradler,
> 
> hallo ihr SW-Nikolausradler, gibt es eure Einladung auch hier im Forum? DAnke  ......
> 
> sers mathias



Ich kopiere es mal rein

Zeit: Samstag, 3. Dezember · 12:00 - 16:00
Ort: Schweinfurt
Erstellt von	 Wolfgang Hömer ()


Abfahrt:12Uhr Unterführung Peterstirn
...lockere Tour von ca.3h im SW-Stadtwald,danach kleiner Umtrunk mit GlÜhwEin uND SPekUlAtius
NIKOLAUSMÜTZE ERWÜNSCHT))


----------



## rebirth (9. November 2011)

Würd gern mitfahren..


----------



## cubefuzzy (9. November 2011)

hallo!
DANKE ERWIN FÜR DIE INFOWEITERLEITUNG

ist ja alles gesagt,hoffe ich seh den ein oder anderen

lg wolfi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. November 2011)

Hallo waren Heute im Eltmanner Wald unterwegs. Nach dem Edeka â Trail, der Super war, ging im nÃ¤chsten Trail gar nichts mehr. Hier hatten die HolzfÃ¤ller gewÃ¼tet. Heute sind wir mal auch einen Technig-Trail von Werner in Eltmann gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (10. November 2011)

hm wo sich diese trails wohl verstecken?


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2011)

Mitfahren, rausfinden


----------



## brndch (10. November 2011)

Winterprojekt 2012


----------



## bergschreck (10. November 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Winterprojekt 2012



haha, die haben doch glatt die Federung hinten vergessen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. November 2011)

Hallo Walter könnte man mit dir am Sonntag im Schweinfurter Wald eine Runde drehen.

Wetter passt, wäre Schön so oder so









Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (10. November 2011)

ähmm nö   bin am samstag in siegen auf beatseaks konzert 
und so in wü   
da werd ich fahren  
denk ich 
ich stell da grad net tour zusammen 
die ich euch nächstes jahr  vorstell


PS:noch 2 plätze frei im winterpokal team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. November 2011)

Wo könnte man denn noch so fahren?


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit friesner wart? Glaub Robert kennt sich da aus.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2011)

so noch ein platz frei
1.böser wolf
2.gandalf
3.cubefuzzy
4.brndch
5. ???  wer will 


imo teamwertung platz 237 von 521


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Winterprojekt 2012



was wiegt der kleine schwarze ?


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was wiegt der kleine schwarze ?



Ich rate mal: 1kg


----------



## bikepoli (11. November 2011)

hallo leute

leider muss ich mich krankheitsbedingt für die nächsten touren abmelden - meine rückenprobleme haben sich dramatisch verschlechtert - mittlerweile habe ich im linken bein schon leichte lähmungserscheinungen und dazu heftige rückenschmerzen
--> nun mal schauen was die spritzen so leisten


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

Hört sich nach nem bandscheibenvorfall an irgendwie?!


----------



## böser_wolf (12. November 2011)

Hey thomas
da ich ja leider experte bin mit lähmungen
sag ich dir net nur spritzen
lass des gscheit checken !
Weil die drecksspritzen nehmen nur den schmerz
und gehn net an die ursache
gute besserung 
gruß walter


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. November 2011)

Hallo Thomas ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wie der Walter es beschrieben hat, auch von mir alles Gute bis demnächst.

Hier noch einige Super Bilder aus dieser Woche von unseren Bike - freunden Peter aus Leutenbach in  der Fränkischen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. November 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> leider muss ich mich krankheitsbedingt für die nächsten touren abmelden - meine rückenprobleme haben sich dramatisch verschlechtert - mittlerweile habe ich im linken bein schon leichte lähmungserscheinungen und dazu heftige rückenschmerzen
> --> nun mal schauen was die spritzen so leisten


Hi Thomas
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und lass Dich gescheit durch checken !!!

Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

Eberhard: was is morgen geplant? Derwolf02 will auch kommen. Müsst dann sagen wegen dem treffpunkt und zeit. Wenn wir in bbg fahren zur friesner wart dann könnt man sich beim fuchs stadion treffen. Brauchen nur jemanden der sich auskennt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. November 2011)

Hallo Stev,  Gehe Morgen mit meiner Familie bis 12 Uhr zum Essen. Deswegen fahre ich von meiner Seite nicht solange, und breche die Tour einwenig eher ab.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

also normal um 9 bei dir?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. November 2011)

Ja


----------



## derwolf02 (13. November 2011)

Die Ausfahrt heute hat echt SpaÃ gemacht! Ich komme gerne mal wieder mit!

Wie versprochen hier das Video von vorhin:
http://youtu.be/8zFtS56yCr8

Ich hab eine GoPro HD Hero 960p. Das ist der kleine (und gÃ¼nstigere) Bruder der HD Hero. Seit ein paar Wochen ist die HD Hero 2 raus, weswegen es die HD Hero noch bis heute (13.11.) bei Camforpro fÃ¼r 199 â¬ gibt.
http://www.camforpro.com/GoPro-HD-Helmet-Hero_detail_47_238.html

Es gibt drei Ausstattungs-Varianten, wobei ich euch die "Helmet" empfehlen wÃ¼rde. Die Saugnapfhalter der Surf- bzw. Motorsport-Pakete bringt auf dem Bike nicht wirklich was.

Als ZubehÃ¶r empfehle ich auÃerdem:
- Speicherkarte 
Ich hab ne 32 Gb, aber 16 reichen auch. Je Minute kann man bis zu 150 Mb brauchen.
- Brustgurt
http://www.camforpro.com/GoPro-Chest-Mount-Brustgurt_detail_62_240.html
- den groÃen Schraubhalter fÃ¼r Rohre, z.B. Oberrohr.
http://www.camforpro.com/GoPro-Roll-Bar-Mount-3.5cm-6.35cm_detail_57_240.html
Es gibt auch einen fÃ¼r kleine Durchmesser, aber den groÃen kann man auch gut am Lenker oder der SattelstÃ¼tze befestigen, den kleinen braucht man nicht wirklich.

Hier noch ein paar Beispiele von mir:
Befestigung am Oberrohr und dann mit einem WinkelstÃ¼ck "hÃ¤ngend" montiert
http://youtu.be/abAZkL6wy6w

Helmbefestigung (wobei ich erst nachher gemerkt hab, dass sie nicht richtig festgezogen war. Ist also etwas verwackelt, aber noch OK)
http://youtu.be/Gq1Emv7r8HU

Es gibt einen Kletthalter fÃ¼r's Handgelenk, der aber auch an die Wade passt:
http://youtu.be/HsNjGpsUHRA
Ab 1:30 sieht man die Montage mit dem Schraubhalter an der SattelstÃ¼tze nach vorne und ab 1:53 nach hinten.

Das hier war beim Skifahren:
http://youtu.be/QA_TSds0VyY

Auch gut: Die Perspektive hinter der Gabel ab 1:17 und 2:45
http://youtu.be/ZkDNjRQwX5Y

Und das hier ist der Downhill von der Altenburg runter:
http://youtu.be/W04wgcE6Yjw

GrÃ¼Ãe und bis demnÃ¤chst mal!
Albrecht


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2011)

Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von SME enthält, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar. Die GEMA hat die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt. 

tztztz ^^


----------



## derwolf02 (13. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von SME enthält, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar. Die GEMA hat die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt.
> 
> tztztz ^^



Probier's mal damit:


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. November 2011)

Schönes Video!


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2011)

gut geworden das video 

Albrecht: http://www.hibike.de/artikel/86400011/GoPro HD Hero 960.html
ist das die gleiche cam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (13. November 2011)

in der tat sehr schön...


----------



## lord24 (13. November 2011)

Hey Steve das ist die gleiche und der große Bruder hat 1080p

Gruß Werner


----------



## derwolf02 (13. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> gut geworden das video
> 
> Albrecht: http://www.hibike.de/artikel/86400011/GoPro HD Hero 960.html
> ist das die gleiche cam?



Das ist die "HD Hero 960" - die hab ich. Bei Camforpro.com gibt's die "HD Hero" für denselben Preis wie bei Hibike. Die HD Hero hat eine höhere Auflösung als die HD Hero 960 und zusätzlich einen Slot, in den man einen Bildschirm nachrüsten kann (was man aber nicht unbedingt braucht). Was die ganz neue HD Hero 2 kann, weiß ich nicht. Ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2011)

mir gings nur ums zeitlassen. man muss ja nicht heute zuschlagen wenn das teil bei hibike "immer" 199 kostet  

Denkst du an die EBL vom Däpmfer? 

Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. November 2011)

Hallo Albrecht schönes Fillmchen von dir, hier noch einige Bildchen von mir. War Heut ein gelungener Ausritt bei diesem herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## brndch (14. November 2011)

Sersn,
hab diese woche frei vll findet sich ja der ein oder andere für eine Runde.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. November 2011)

Kommt auf die zeit an.

Übrigens hat mir derwolf02 verraten das er sich in SW auskennt, bzw. ein paar feierabend runden kennt. Eberhard das wär ne möglichkeit dieses jahr nochmal nach sw zu kommen falls erwin und walter keine zeit/lust/gesundheit/was auch immer haben.


----------



## rebirth (14. November 2011)

So ma eben zur Erinnerung den Text geklaut: 

Feierabendrunde in Sand am Mittwoch den 16.11.11.

Treffpunkt wie gehabt bei Bike-oldie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LICHT nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Rider2010 (15. November 2011)

Wie lang soll den die Feierabendrunde gehen ? 
Evtl. komm ich da auch mal vorbei !


----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> .............. falls erwin und walter keine zeit/lust/gesundheit/was auch immer haben.





tzzzz vorsicht kollege

sonntagfrüh um neun   fahr ich höchstens zum bäcker

nee mal ernst imo bastel ich an einer tour nähe würzburg 
und die wird schick
aber ein schweinfurter nightride mit schnitzel vernichtung im schießhaus 
geht auf jedenfall noch 
tradition verpflichtet

und da will ich auch so nasen wie denn zander ralle stefan usw sehn


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2011)

Rider2010 schrieb:


> Wie lang soll den die Feierabendrunde gehen ?



Hi, eigentlich kommt das immer auf die leute an die dabei sind  
Aber so um die zwei stunden werdens schon. Man kann ja immer noch weng länger machen, bzw. vorher abbrechen.


----------



## derwolf02 (15. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, eigentlich kommt das immer auf die leute an die dabei sind
> Aber so um die zwei stunden werdens schon. Man kann ja immer noch weng länger machen, bzw. vorher abbrechen.



Hängt vermutlich von den mAh ab...


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> tzzzz vorsicht kollege
> 
> sonntagfrüh um neun   fahr ich höchstens zum bäcker
> 
> ...





Jawohl Walter du alter Nasenbär, das Hört sich gut an, mit Schweinfurt und im Anschluss ein Schnitzel und ein Bier. Wann und Wo, und das wie Natürlich mit dem Bike


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2011)

Rider2010 komm einfach morgen und gut is.. ^^


----------



## pinguin (16. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und da will ich auch so nasen wie denn zander ralle stefan usw sehn



Komm' ich auch mit, wenn's recht ist


----------



## Alperer (16. November 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Probier's mal damit:



Echt klasse!

Gibt es solche Videos auch vom "Brennesseltrail"? 
Oder von "Kartoffelbeet",  "Dianenslust", "Turmabfahrt" und "Lindenbrunnen"?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf02 (16. November 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Echt klasse!
> 
> Gibt es solche Videos auch vom "Brennesseltrail"?
> Oder von "Kartoffelbeet",  "Dianenslust", "Turmabfahrt" und "Lindenbrunnen"?
> ...



Hi Alperer,
ich filme hauptsächlich um meinen Wohnort Bamberg rum (siehe Links weiter oben im Threat). In den schweifurter Wäldern fahr ich zwar ab und zu, aber selten mit Kamera.
Aber ich verkauf meine Gopro HD Hero 960. Also falls du Interesse hast, schick mir einfach ne Personal Note.


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2011)

Albrecht kommst heute auch wieder?


----------



## derwolf02 (16. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Albrecht kommst heute auch wieder?



Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne, aber ich schaff's zeitlich leider nicht. Außerdem hab ich bisher nur ne schalppe Stirnfunzel. Eine ordentliche Lampe ist aber bestellt und sollte die Woche kommen.
Kommende Woche geht's leider auch nicht, da ich verreist bin. Aber am 30. fahr ich mit!
Wegen Sonntag melde ich mich nochmal.

Wünsch' euch nachher viel Spaß!!


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2011)

Schade. ...und danke


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. November 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Echt klasse!
> 
> Gibt es solche Videos auch vom "Brennesseltrail"?
> Oder von "Kartoffelbeet",  "Dianenslust", "Turmabfahrt" und "Lindenbrunnen"?
> ...



Schau mal hier
http://youtu.be/v2yBfuYTkD8

http://youtu.be/q7FPhz_4BKE

http://youtu.be/-huShvhY7aI

http://youtu.be/ojpUGk4s-tc

http://youtu.be/kqfTwszQOUY

und Walter und Joscha am Lindenbrunnentrail !!!

http://youtu.be/j80mt323sDE


Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch eine Menge mehr


----------



## rebirth (17. November 2011)

hab grad noch ein paar andere SW videos geschaut... sieht echt interessant aus!


----------



## Fliege (18. November 2011)

'Große' Schweinfurt Runde

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32285479"]Golden Trails on Vimeo[/ame]

F.


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2011)

Was ist mit sonntag? Walter? Erwin? Albrecht? Stefan? Robert? Jemand lust/zeit ne tour in/um schweinfurt zu planen und zu leiten? 

Grüße


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was ist mit sonntag? Walter? Erwin? Albrecht? Stefan? Robert? Jemand lust/zeit ne tour in/um schweinfurt zu planen und zu leiten?
> 
> Grüße


Geht nicht auch wenn ich kein Trainer mehr bin, wir haben Kirchweih und da kann/will ich nicht biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (18. November 2011)

dieses Wochenende gehöre ich meinem Sohn ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2011)

ich bin in wü


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2011)

Bleiben noch Albrecht und Stefan... Wie siehts aus?  Fliege? Am Sonntag schon was vor?


----------



## brndch (18. November 2011)

An alle bastelfreude:
CRC "verschenkt" gerade Rahmen 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=625

Ich fahr morgen vormittag/mittag ne runde im steigerwald. Wenn jemand mitmöchte...

Grüße


----------



## derwolf02 (19. November 2011)

Ich kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht. Und am Wochenende drauf haben wir Besuch. Scheiß stressige Vorweihnachtszeit!


Falls jemand Intesse hat oder noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht: Ich verkauf meine GoPro HD Hero 960.
Die Kamera und das Gehäuse ist 7 Monate alt und funktionieren tadellos. Das Gehäuse hat leicht Anschleifspuren von den Zügen, aber die Linse ist makellos.
Der Rest des Zubehörs ist nagelneu und unbenutzt. Mit dabei sind:
 1 GoPro HD Hero 960
 1 schocksicheres und bis 60m wasserfestes Gehäuse
 1 offener Gehäusedeckel für bessere Soundaufnahmen
 2 flache 3M Klebeflächen für ebene Untergründe
 2 runde 3M Klebeflächen für runde Untergründe
 2 Schnellverschlüsse
 1 einstellbare Kopfhalterung im Stirnlampenstil
 1 Helmhalterung für belüftete Helme
 1 Drei-Wege-Arm
 1 Kombi-Kabel USB/RCA
+ 1 Component Video Kabel
+ 1 Analog Audio Out Kabel

Ich hab mir gestern eine HD Hero gekauft und verkauf deshalb meine HD Hero 960. Beispielvideos findet ihr weiter oben im Threat. Wer sie sich mal anschauen möchte: Ist nach vorheriger Vereinbarung in Bamberg möglich.
Die SD Speicherkarte ist nicht dabei. Als weiteres Zubehör empfehle ich das Brustgeschirr und den großen Schraubhalter für Oberrohrbefestigung etc.

Wer Interesse hat, einfach per PN melden.


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2011)

@Albrecht: Was möchtest du für die cam haben?

@Werner,Gerhard: Meine mail Adresse: [email protected]

@All: Jemand lust morgen weng rumzufahren? Hab urlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. November 2011)

Hallo hier einige Bilder von unser Heutigen Kreuzbergtour


----------



## böser_wolf (21. November 2011)

so 
mal n teil der wü runde 


so ungefähr 2drittel


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so
> mal n teil der wü runde
> 
> 
> so ungefähr 2drittel



Hi Walter, 
die Tour sieht gut aus  Hast Du ungefähre Daten Höhenmeter, Länge ??
Edit:
Habs gerade gefunden 
ca. 520 HMS
Länge ca. 20 KM


----------



## derwolf02 (21. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Albrecht: Was möchtest du für die cam haben?
> 
> @Werner,Gerhard: Meine mail Adresse: [email protected]
> 
> @All: Jemand lust morgen weng rumzufahren? Hab urlaub...



Hi rebirth,
ich hab leider schon einen Käufer gefunden. Sorry.


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2011)

top


----------



## böser_wolf (21. November 2011)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> die Tour sieht gut aus  Hast Du ungefähre Daten Höhenmeter, Länge ??
> Edit:
> Habs gerade gefunden
> ...




jo wie gesagt da fehlt noch einiges 
da gehts dann noch über die autobahn richtung lindelbach 
da sind noch ein paar leckereien dabei

startpunkt wird das hier

für das gepflegte bier danach


----------



## The_Ralle (21. November 2011)

ei fein!!

Freu Freu


----------



## rebirth (22. November 2011)

Huhu, Mittwoch steht vor der Tür! 

Feierabendrunde in Sand am 23.11.11

Treffpunkt bei Bike-oldie, Sand am Main - Finkenweg 5
Zeit wie immer: 18:30 Uhr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_LICHT_ nicht vergessen!!         

Ob ich selber kommen kann weiß ich noch nicht, bzw. ich weiß nicht ob ichs Rechtzeitig schaffe.. bin um 14 Uhr in BT unterwegs..


----------



## bikepoli (22. November 2011)

Hallo Leute - hallo steigerwaldbiker

wie es momentan so aus schaut- schauts schlecht aus - also für mich mit dem biken

meine ich - meine Rückenprobleme haben sich nicht wirklich gebessert!

Heute waren Orthopäde und Röhre angesagt 

Ergebnis - eigentlich schei....! 

Morgen nochmal Neurochirurg - und dabei fällt die Entscheidung --> OP or not OP

Also der Steve hält euch ja immer schön in Bewegung - die Erinnerungen funzen ja auch prächtig - denn mal viel Spaß beim BIKEN!


----------



## cubefuzzy (22. November 2011)

...na dann Daumen drücken für morgen und gute Besserung
lg aus Schweinfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (22. November 2011)

Hi Thomas,

alles gute und hoffentlich ist es doch nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht


----------



## rebirth (22. November 2011)

thomas aber nur bis du wieder fit bist 

Vielleicht kommt dein Rückenleiden von dem ollen (arbeits) Damenrad


----------



## Sveni112 (23. November 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hab vor am Sonntag wieder eine Tour zu fahren  Falls jemand Interesse hat  Geht wahrscheinlich über den Friedrichsberg entweder über Ilmbach rauf oder über Sambi  Werden wohl je nach Tour 25-35km werden. Die länge der Tour hängt vom Samstag abend ab . Da bin ich auf Geburtstagsfeier und jenachdem wann ich daheim bin .... 

Jetzt hab ich mal noch ne Frage:

Nachdem ihr ja am Winterpokal teilnehmt könnt ihr mir vll helfen  Wenn ich jetzt z.B. heute anfange und meine Trainingseinheiten eintrage, kommt das dann in die Wertung oder wie ist das? Anmelde schluss war ja am 21.11.? 

MFG Sven


----------



## böser_wolf (23. November 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Morgen nochmal Neurochirurg - und dabei fällt die Entscheidung --> OP or not OP



neurochirurgie war ich heut auch(bkk günzburg sehr zu empfehlen)   
und es schaut gut aus die herren doktoren waren sehr zufrieden 
wo die musken bei anderen nach einem jahr nur zucken is bei mir schon bewegung 
guter tag

hey thomas wird schon wieder 

@Sveni112   
einen platz hab ich noch im wpteam frei  
aber ich glaub die aufnahme zeit is rum


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2011)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> ich hab vor am Sonntag wieder eine Tour zu fahren  Falls jemand Interesse hat  Geht wahrscheinlich über den Friedrichsberg entweder über Ilmbach rauf oder über Sambi  Werden wohl je nach Tour 25-35km werden. Die länge der Tour hängt vom Samstag abend ab . Da bin ich auf Geburtstagsfeier und jenachdem wann ich daheim bin .... MFG Sven



Eberhard?!


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2011)

Hoff das mit dem nimmer fahren und nix schreiben hier bürgert sich nicht ein


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hoff das mit dem nimmer fahren und nix schreiben hier bürgert sich nicht ein



Hallo Steve, Was meinst du, komme da nicht ganz mit.

Für Sonntag ist Veitenstein angesagt mit 45 km und 750 hm


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2011)

Sveni? Bist auch dabei am Sonntag?

Eberhard ich mein das hier irgendwie zu wenig geschrieben wird..


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. November 2011)

.....Winterschlaf???
Fährt hier jemand aus dem Forum morgen in Kühlsheim beim Weißwurst-Rennen mit?
Ich ( wir ) werden mitfahren.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. November 2011)

weißwurstrennen   hä  
weißbierrennen würd ich verstehn

da ich heut weihnachtsfeier hab 
werd ich morgen so um 13uhr ne ausnüchterungsrunde fahrn 
mit einkehr am weihnachtsmarkt 
zwecks elektrolyte ausgleich

kommt jemand mit fahrzeit ca1,5stunden 
hm  egal 
km egal 
hauptsache bergab


----------



## Sveni112 (26. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sveni? Bist auch dabei am Sonntag?



Naja ich fahr hier bei uns in der gegend ne runde  bin Heute abend schon in Gochsheim auf geburtstag  und dann kann ich alleine ne runde drehen wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab  

lg sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> neurochirurgie war ich heut auch(bkk günzburg sehr zu empfehlen)
> und es schaut gut aus die herren doktoren waren sehr zufrieden
> wo die musken bei anderen nach einem jahr nur zucken is bei mir schon bewegung
> guter tag
> ...



Hallo Walter,
na das hört sich doch gut an!
Ich drück dir weiterhin beide Daumen


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2011)

Is doch kacke das jeder immer einzeln irgendwo rumgurckt..


----------



## Sveni112 (26. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Is doch kacke das jeder immer einzeln irgendwo rumgurckt..



naja ich sehs so, ich fahr nicht einfach so knappe 40km um MTB zu fahren, wenn ich daheim die berge 4km vor der haustür hab


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2011)

ich fahr lieber ein paar kilometer bevor ich alleine bin...  gott und die welt fährt mtb, und jeder fährt alleine. echt traurig irgendwie. geht ja net um dich,ist eher allgemein gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2011)

hey net so schwarz sehn 
wir sind doch keine sekte ala liteville 

wenns passt gut

ansonsten alleine fahrn macht den kopf frei


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> weißwurstrennen   hä
> weißbierrennen würd ich verstehn
> 
> da ich heut weihnachtsfeier hab
> ...



Hi Walter, wäre gerne gekommen ,aber ich kann mich kaum bewegen  mein Rücken macht mir unheimliche Probleme und das bei so einem schönen Wetter.


----------



## cubefuzzy (27. November 2011)

@rebirth; stimmt was du sagst,deswegen hab ich auf facebook mountainbiker schweinfurt gegründet.unterm strich ,hab dieses jahr schöne touren angeboten haben sich aber wenige oder gar keine gemeldet.für nächstes jahr wollte ich eigentlich zwei feste tage planen,unter der woche einen und am we einen.
ABER:
1.brauche auch einpaar helfer (bin schichtarbeiter)
2.ibc forum wird (noch) mehr geschrieben
3.dann sind solche leute wie du da,vordern aber noch nie was mitgefahren
anfang vom jahr hab ich zwei touren die woche angeboten,bin sie halt dann alleine gefahren,wenn das weiter so läuft wird die seite gelöscht


----------



## bergschreck (27. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hey net so schwarz sehn
> wir sind doch keine sekte ala liteville
> 
> wenns passt gut
> ...



bis auf die Bemerkung bzgl. liteville bin ich voll bei dir 

einige haben nen job, andere eine familie und ein paar haben beides. da ist es nicht immer einfach, zu festen zeiten biken zu gehen. 

wenn´s klappt, dann komm ich. wenn´s net geht, ist´s aber auch net schlimm und bevor ich garnet fahr, spring ich lieber allein auf den bock und hab spass. das geht gut.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2011)

lifecycles3


----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2011)

@erwin hmm der 2te mit rücken 

ich sach nur muckibude net nur beine sonder auch oben rum was tun tzz


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @erwin hmm der 2te mit rücken
> 
> ich sach nur muckibude net nur beine sonder auch oben rum was tun tzz



Hi Walter,
das mach ich ja auch meist nach den 60 min fahren, Armen, Brust Rücken Bauch, die Beine lasse ich in letzter Zeit immer weg da ich anschließend noch 30 Min laufen will.
Aber seit gestern geht fast nix mehr, früh war noch alles in Ordnung dann Mittag wars vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit und der Rücken hat sich gemeldet.
Und gerade heute müßte ich was tun ich war gestern beim Spanferkelessen und das war richtig lecker aber das müßte wieder abtrainiert werden 

Na vielleicht gehts ja nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> lifecycles3



Davon habe ich auch eine  DVD/Blueray 
Life Cycles 2010 

so zwischendurch anschauen ist TOP


----------



## bikepoli (27. November 2011)

@ erwin

ja ja der Rücken - hoffe doch mal dass es bei dir nur der Ischias ist - mal so Nervenentzündung schmerzt vergeht aber wieder - bei entsprechender Schonung und "Medizin" 

Ich für mich habe schlechte Nachrichten erhalten - meine Bandscheibe hat sich in den Rückenmarkskanal gedrückt und zudem noch das vorstehende Teil dann abgerissen. So ist bei mir quasi ein Stöpsel in den Rpückenmarkskanal "gefallen" und verschließt nun einen Nervenkanal Ri. linkes Bein (also leichte Lähmungen etc.)

Es gibt nun zwei Möglichkeiten weiter damit leben (mit Lähmung und permanenten mehr oder weniger starken Schmerzen! Alternativ auf eine lange Trockenperiode hoffen, dass das Teil eintrocknet und kleiner wird oder auf den Kopfstellen, mit den Füßen wackeln um so das Teil aus der Klemme zu holen!
Ach ja hier ein kleines Bildchen mit dem dunklen Stöpsel in der Mitte des Nervenkanals 

Einziger echter Ausweg ist nun eine OP die für mich auch schon geplant ist - in den nächsten Tagen wird geöffnet und entfernt!

Aber dann geht auch bestimmt wieder bergauf -aber sicher auch wieder mit dem Radl


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. November 2011)

Hallo Thomas drücke dir alle zwei Daumen für deine OP



War Heute Fahr Spaß pur bei so ein Schönen Wetter. Am Veitenstein war es einwenig Windig, bei 50 km und 995 hm war alles okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. November 2011)

Thomas mein dad hatte das auch! Nach der op wieder alles suppi!!


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2011)

Cubefuzzy: allein bis nach sw is halt weng weit. Aber zum "noch nie mitgefahren", schau mal wie lang ich in der gruppe bin  
Zur nikolausausfahrt will ich auf jedenfall kommen, hoff es geht noch jemand von den anderen mitlesern mit! 
Ich seh in fb soo viele die mtb fahren, wennst frägst ob jemand bock auf ne tour hat meldet sich keiner.. Geht also net nur dir so.
Man könnte ja noch andere tage ausmachen zum fahren, spätestens im sommer fahr ich wieder, zumindest ist das der plan, täglich.


----------



## Sveni112 (27. November 2011)

Moin,

während unserem schönen 2 Stündigen ausritt mit 27km und einer viertelstunde Pause hatten wir mal wieder ettliche Hindernisse auf dem Weg liegen. Das Krasseste hab ich mal fotografiert...

Am anfang lagen da nur äste schräg drin die hätten auch vom wind kommen können aber sowas wie auf den bildern kommt sicherlich nicht vom Wind 

Es ist jetzt schon das 3. mal, dass ich bei der Casteller Turmruine auf solche bauten gestoßen bin nur das war die krasseste. Letzte woche lagen da schon teile drin die haben wir aber weg und den Weg wieder frei gemacht 

Aber seht selbst:
IMAG0330.jpg
IMAG0331.jpg
IMAG0332.jpg
IMAG0333.jpg
Leider etwas unscharf geworden mit der Handycam aber ich denk mal man sieht das wichtigste darauf...

Was meint ihr, sollte man mal was dagegen unternehmen?

LG Sven


----------



## bergschreck (27. November 2011)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> während unserem schönen 2 Stündigen ausritt mit 27km und einer viertelstunde Pause hatten wir mal wieder ettliche Hindernisse auf dem Weg liegen. Das Krasseste hab ich mal fotografiert...
> 
> ...



1. was willst´ denn dagegen unternehmen?

2. das kleine hinternis hält dich doch nicht wirklich auf?


----------



## Sveni112 (27. November 2011)

bergschreck schrieb:


> 1. was willst´ denn dagegen unternehmen?
> 
> 2. das kleine hinternis hält dich doch nicht wirklich auf?



naja wenn aber das verbaute material in die bäume genagelt (ich weis eindeutig zweideutig -.-) wird hat da sicherlich auch der herr oberförster was dagegen

und nein das ist ein hindernis  links liegt ein rießen baum drin und rechts gehts den hang runter


----------



## brndch (27. November 2011)

Jetz bauen die Reiter auch scho Hindernisse neim Wald. sehr kreative


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. November 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> @ erwin
> 
> ja ja der Rücken - hoffe doch mal dass es bei dir nur der Ischias ist - mal so Nervenentzündung schmerzt vergeht aber wieder - bei entsprechender Schonung und "Medizin"
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas 
drücke Dir alle Daumen für die OP und wünsche Dir dann eine schnelle Genesung, damit wir wieder einmal zusammen fahren können 


Bei mir ist es nicht so schlimm, wahrscheinlich Verspannung oder Ischias oder Hexenschuss, das sollte in dieser Woche wieder vorbei sein sodass ich dann wieder in den Winterpokal einsteigen kann.


----------



## derwolf02 (28. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hey net so schwarz sehn
> wir sind doch *keine sekte ala liteville*



Was soll das denn bitte heißen?


----------



## pinguin (28. November 2011)

fb ist für mich nicht existent. Ich weiß, dass da rund um Schweini was läuft, fahre dennoch i.d.R. alleine. Hab' eh keine Ahnung, ob ich mit euren Boliden überhaupt mitfahren kann. Fahre XC und mir reichen die Trails im Stadtwald haufenweise aus. Irgendwohin anfahren halte ich auch für rel. sinnbefreit, kostet Zeit, Geld und umweltfreundlich ist auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. November 2011)

Sinnbefreit? Alles klar...


----------



## böser_wolf (28. November 2011)

@ der wolf 02
ich hab aufs liteville forum angespielt
das streckenweise sektenartig ist
also net persönlich nehmen;-)

@pinguin
  bisher konnte jeder mitfahrn
egal was für rad

das ist ja das gute hier


----------



## pinguin (28. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sinnbefreit? Alles klar...



Gibt nix, was mich dazu motivieren könnte, wg. MTB irgendwo hin mit'm Auto anzufahren. So sehe ich das. Entweder anradeln oder Zug fahren. Reicht schon, dass ich zwei, dreimal im Jahr wg. Sport und/oder Urlaub Richtung Alpen fahre. 

Ich weiß, der eine geht zum Heli-Skiing und lacht sich nen Ast, der andere übertreibt es vllt. in die andere Richtung 

Die letzten WE im Stadtwald waren im Prinzip voll mit Bikern. So, wie ich das akt. sehe, gibt es mind. drei Treffpunkte in SW, am Sonntag in der Früh, was am Sa. geht, weiß ich nicht - schätze aber, da ist auch irgendwo was im Angebot. 

Muss man sich halt was aussuchen. Ab und an mal ne Gruppenfahrt ist für mich auch OK, aber i.d.R. eben alleine. Zeitgründe, Spontaneität, Tageszeit, Lust usw. führen oft dazu, dass ich dann unterwegs bin, wenn andere noch oder schon wieder schlafen. Da gewöhnt man sich an Alleinfahrten und fängt an, es zu mögen.


----------



## pinguin (28. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @pinguin
> bisher konnte jeder mitfahrn
> egal was für rad



Bei dir weiß ich das, keine Frage.

So, jetzt wieder raus hier, ich glaube, mein Jahrespensum an Buchstaben, die für's IBC vorgesehen waren, ist aufgebraucht


----------



## cubefuzzy (28. November 2011)

So ihr Steigerwaldbiker! Wie schauts bei euch am Samstag aus!?
NIKOLAUSTOUR IN SCHWEINFURT!!!
Seit ihr dabei? 
Samstag  12Uhr Peterstirn/Unterführung
ca.40km  500hm  lockere Tour im SW Oberland (Glühweinstop in Madenhausen)
danach weiterfahrt nach SW mit gemütliches beisamensein in der Wirtschaft ZUR HÖLLE 
Gruß Cubefuzzy (Wolfi)


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2011)

weiß zwar (noch) nicht wo es genau ist, aber ich bin dabei!

Gibts Parkmöglichkeiten in der nähe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. November 2011)

jo du kannst auf dem parkplatz  
der höll  parken 
und die 200m hinrollen
also von der höll richtung main

ecke 
abt burkhardstr.---an der peterstirn


----------



## bergschreck (28. November 2011)

würde echt gern, aber ich mach mich da grad auf den weg richtung berlin zu den red hot chilli peppers ;-)


----------



## pinguin (28. November 2011)

cubefuzzy schrieb:


> NIKOLAUSTOUR IN SCHWEINFURT!!!



Danke für Einladung und Info, komme gerne. Walter L. hat mir schon davon berichtet, denke, da kommt ein ziemlicher Haufen Leute zusammen.


----------



## derwolf02 (28. November 2011)

Wenn meine Gabel rechtzeitig vom Service kommt, bin ich auch dabei.
@rebirth: Ich melde mich ggf. wegen Fahrgemeinschaft


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2011)

jo gern


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2011)

bergschreck schrieb:


> würde echt gern, aber ich mach mich da grad auf den weg richtung berlin zu den red hot chilli peppers ;-)


und ich zu den beatstaeks aus berlin


----------



## bergschreck (29. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und ich zu den beatstaeks aus berlin


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2011)

Wolfi trag doch dein event mal im last minute biking ein. Vielleicht findet sich noch der ein oder andere!


----------



## brndch (29. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und ich zu den beatstaeks aus berlin




beatsteakskarten hab ich auch noch wurde leider verschoben
hab da in letzter zeit kein Glück...


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2011)

für wo hattest du karten???
hmm am end wird des am sa auchverschoben

anyway ich geb ja kein geld aus dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (29. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> für wo hattest du karten???
> hmm am end wird des am sa auchverschoben
> 
> anyway ich geb ja kein geld aus dafür



wäre ende sept. im E-Werk Erlangen gewesen
wurde dann wegen studioaufnahmen verschoben
aber ich hab se ja scho 2x gesehen in dem jahr

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch In Extremo für diese Jahr


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand? Es soll regnen...


----------



## derwolf02 (29. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand? Es soll regnen...



Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Hab meine Gabel noch nicht zurück, mein Ersatzbike 'lahmt' und irgendwie bin ich auch etwas erkältet. Lieber nichts verzwingen.

Viel Spaß allen die fahren!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand? Es soll regnen...



Bei mir geht noch gar nichts, ist zwar nicht mehr so schlimm aber vor nächster Woche ist an Biken nicht zu denken.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. November 2011)

@all,

ich muß leider absagen für samstag, da ich am wochenende bereitschaft habe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
aber nikolausfahren ohne schnee geht doch eh net.

viel spaß euch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## bikepoli (1. Dezember 2011)

hallo Steigerwaldbiker, sonst. Biker, Bekannte,  und andere (Schwarz)Leser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich melde mich auch mal wieder - akt. aus dem LEO in SW

OP ist gut verlaufen es sind schon merkliche Verbesserungen i.S. Lähmung etc. spürbar!
Darf hier noch 3 - 4 Tage verbringen je nach Zustand und Besserung - da bin ich aber sehr zuversichtlich!
Wie es nun auch mit dem Biken weiter bzw. wieder los geht weiß ich noch nicht!
Für die Nikolaustour in SW muss ich jedenfalls mal absagen - ist ja zudem auch kein richtiges Nikolaus(Winter)Wetter. 
Die Hölle wäre ja hier gleich um die Ecke 
Gedanklich werde ich mich i.S. Biken mal mit der JAB-Tour der Steigerwaldbiker befassen. 





Ich hoffe und denke doch  das dieses Event auch heur wieder stattfindet - spricht ja grundsätzlich nichts dagegen oder????
Wen es noch interressiert - es wurde einige abgerissen Teile einer Bandscheibe aus dem Rückenmarkskanal entfernt- man glaubt nicht was da alleso rum liegt und entsprechende Schmerzen bereiten kann (werde mal ein Bildchen posten wenn ich digital habe)

@erwin -> gandalf01

ich wünsche Dir gute und schnelle Besserung

das wünsche ich auch all denen die auch irgend wie krank sind und aktuell nicht so können wie  sie  wollen!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi Thomas,
freut mich das Du alles gut überstanden hast.


Bei mir geht's auch schon wieder aufwärts, die Schmerzen sind fast weg, mal schauen ob ich am Samstag wieder ins Studio kann. für einen längeren Ausritt (Nikolaus-Tour) wird's noch nicht reichen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich dass ich nächste Woche mal wieder einen Nightright machen kann!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (1. Dezember 2011)

@all






dem großen bruder geht es schon wieder gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









find auch super prima
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









weiterhin GUTE BESSERUNG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






na das mit dem JAB werden wir auf jeden fall hinkriegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ist ja schon KULT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




falls wir beim herman nicht unterkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




müssen wir halt wieder zu göller ausweichen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fahrplan zum JAB am 31.12.2011 (Silvester)

abfahrt:    beim eberhard ( bikeoldie)  um 9:30 Uhr  
                                                   >> wie gehabt leichte MTB-tour




ankunft:    beim JAB ca. 10:45 Uhr - entweder beim Herman in Schleichi
                                                 - oder beim Göller in Zeil




rückfahrt:  einige Seidla Bier später 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und a currywurst
(spätestens 14:30Uhr - weil ich da nu a mol auf mei couch muss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
                                is ja schließlich Silvester
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






sers
mathias

translation:    JAB >> *J*ahres*A*bschluss*B*ier


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist jetzt heute irgendwer dabei in SW? 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (3. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist jetzt heute irgendwer dabei in SW?
> Grüße



sorry


----------



## Sveni112 (3. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin nicht dabei  
Ich fahr heute zuhause ne runde  Wenn ich die Nikolaustour mit fahr dann schaff ichs nicht mehr heim


----------



## derwolf02 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab keine Gabel aber dafür Erkältung. Sorry


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo Steigerwaldbiker, sonst. Biker, Bekannte,  und andere (Schwarz)Leser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Halt die Ohren steif, ja


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Hab keine Gabel aber dafür Erkältung. Sorry



Na wenigstens etwas


----------



## bikepoli (5. Dezember 2011)

@ all 

hallo leute, bin nun wieder zu Hause  und auch wieder online (also gelegentlich). Wie schon mal vermeldet, ist alles gut verlaufen und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. 
Für die die es dennoch interessiert  hab`ich mal ein Bildchen eingestellt. Darauf kann man ein paar Stücke einer nicht mehr ganz frischen Bandscheibe entdecken, die mir mal eben so in den Rückenmarkskanal gefallen waren. Was letztlich die Ursache für meine Beschwerden war - also Teilchen entfernen und gut ist!

Bei mir was jedenfalls so -  jetzt noch bisschen Reha und Aufbautraining für die durchtrennten Rückenmuckis - so kann man der kommenden Bikesaison 2012 wieder pos. entgegen sehen

Guckst du hier -->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist das alles von einer Bandscheibe


----------



## bikepoli (5. Dezember 2011)

Nein nein holger, 

mach dir mal keine Gedanken -> da sind schon noch ein paar reste (auch in dieser Lage) zurück geblieben.

Der Arzt sprach von etwa 5 - 6 % die nun fehlen bzw. weg genommen wurden.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Thomas alter Pizzabäcker  schön das du die OP so gut überstanden hast und jetzt schon nach so kurze Zeit zu Hause bist, das ist doch schonmal gut. Es ist schon Bewundernswert was die Medizin Heutzutage leisten kann. Nun ist Aufbautranig gefragt. Erwähnenswert sind hier auch die orthopädischen Sportarten, Schwimmen, Tanzen, Laufen (bzw. Joggen, Nordic Walking), Reiten und Radfahren. Ob nach einem Bandscheibenvorfall Sportarten wie etwa Reiten oder Laufen (auf asphaltiertem/zementiertem Untergrund) ebenso wie Radfahren in stark gebeugter Haltung unbedingt zu vermeiden sind, ist nach Erkenntnissen der modernen Sportmedizin stets vom individuellen Schadensbild abhängig.
Eine weitere Maßnahme zur Vorbeugung eines Bandscheibenvorfalls ist die richtige Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz. Das gilt neben den körperlichen Arbeiten auch für Tätigkeiten, die im Sitzen verrichtet werden. Heutzutage gibt es viele ergonomische Lösungen für die Arbeit am Bildschirm, am Schreibtisch und Arbeiten, welche lange statische Sitzpositionen erfordern. Also Thomas Schritt um Schritt und nicht gleich am Anfang übertreiben.

Thomas weiterhin alles Gute 


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub ich mach hier mal einen krüppel club auf 

1:walter       lähmung+einen an der waffel
2:thomas     kreuz
3:erwin         kreuz+lebensmittel schwangerschaft


----------



## bergschreck (5. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach hier mal einen krüppel club auf
> 
> 1:walter       lähmung+einen an der waffel
> 2:thomas     kreuz
> 3:erwin         kreuz+lebensmittel schwangerschaft



4:robert       rechts-links schwäche und schweißfüss


----------



## brndch (6. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach hier mal einen krüppel club auf
> 
> 1:walter       lähmung+einen an der waffel
> 2:thomas     kreuz
> 3:erwin         kreuz+lebensmittel schwangerschaft



ich trag auch 3 Titanschrauben mit mir rum;-)


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. Dezember 2011)

,

jetzt hat der scho leichtbauteile im körperbau





die spinnen die mountainbiker










mathias


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2011)

net nur der 
bei mir ist und bleibt das titan auch am jochbein 

trotzdem is der christian leichter    hmm grübel


----------



## pinguin (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist ne offizielle Rot-Grün-Schwäche auch OK?


----------



## bergschreck (6. Dezember 2011)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ist ne offizielle Rot-Grün-Schwäche auch OK?



ist das ein politisches statement?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmm also ich könnte da verschieden lange Beine mit in die Liste bringen  mein linkes bein ist 1cm kürzer als das rechte was zur schiefstellung meiner hüfte führt wodurch ich wiederum einen krummen rücken hab  und wenn mir sonst außer Asthma noch was einfällt lass ichs euch wissen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auch eine Rot GrÃ¼n schwÃ¤che

Thema - Wechsel  

MÃ¶chte euch in Sachen Aufbautranig etwas zeigen?

Cyclepassion-Kalender 2012: RoadBIKE zeigt alle Bilder - plus Videos vom Shooting
Die schÃ¶nsten MÃ¤dels, die der Radsport zu bieten hat: bei RoadBIKE gibtâs alle Bilder des Kult-Kalenders Cyclepassion zu sehen. 
Wichtigste Neuheit: Die 12 BlÃ¤tter des 2012er-Kalenders zeigen die prominenten Bike- und Rennrad-Ladys nicht nur in sexy Outfits.
FÃ¼r die neue Auflage hat Fotograf Daniel Geiger die MÃ¤dels auch in Rennmontur fotografiert bzw. auf ihre athletischen Beine draufgehalten â zu sehen als Schwarz-WeiÃ-Motive auf der RÃ¼ckseite jedes Monats-Blatts.
Unter anderem dabei im 2012er-Kalender: die MTB-Weltmeisterin aus dem Jahr 2010, Maja Wloszczowska, die Schwedin Veronica Andreasson, US-Girl Liz Hatch und die deutsche Top-Mountainbikerin Hanna Klein.
Zu kaufen gibtâs den Cyclepassion-Kalender 2012 fÃ¼r 36 Euro unter: www.cyclepassion.com

Das hintere Profil ist nicht schlecht â natÃ¼rlich das von Reifen.







Hanna Klein Weltmeisterin in Mountenbiken 2010


----------



## bikepoli (7. Dezember 2011)

@ rebirth

ich vermisse deine Erinnerungen - also die für die Nightrides der Steigerwaldbiker - du hast mal angekündigt, dass du das so lange tust bis ich wieder dabei bin ?

oder, ihr werdet doch wegen dem bisschen Sauwetter nicht gleich aufgeben??


----------



## pinguin (8. Dezember 2011)

Momentan im Wald unterwegs zu sein ist was für Freunde des gepflegten Selbstverstümmelns. Bei dem Holzverhau, von Hand/Maschine und vom Sturm gemacht - nee danke, ich bleib draussen aus'm Forst, bis sich das wieder beruhigt hat.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Dezember 2011)

na so schlimm is es ja net im wald


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (8. Dezember 2011)

...... naja, es hängen keine Blätter mehr an den Bäumen.
das ist schon gefährlich.
Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Dezember 2011)

hey facebook is doch zuwas gut  
lenker+t-shirt gewonnen


----------



## cubefuzzy (8. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch Walter


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2011)

zeich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (8. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na so schlimm is es ja net im wald



Da, wo ich heute mit'm CX unterwegs war (Maintalhänge zw. Garstadt und Wipfeld usw.), da war feinstes Mikado angesagt inklusive live an mir vorbei fallenden Ästen. Mehr muss ich nicht haben. War nämlich ohne Helm unterwegs


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2011)

pinguin schrieb:


> War nämlich ohne Helm unterwegs



ohne worte!

*EDIT* Wenn ich recht überlege.. mir egal


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> zeich ^^




noch net da 
muss noch meine adresse hinschicken 

des ding is glaub ich 800 breit 

edit 780


----------



## rebirth (9. Dezember 2011)

Damn! Geile sache


----------



## lord24 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Eberhard Bike-Oldie check mal deine email
Gruß Werner


----------



## lord24 (11. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo an alle*

habe mal einen kleinen Ausschnitt unserer diesjährigen Alpentour 2011 in youtube gestellt, zu finden unter Eisjöchl Aufstieg MTB 2011.
Der Film beginnt mit dem Aufstieg zum Eisjöchl ab der Lazinser Alm, ab hier ist fahren nicht mehr möglich,also eine Schiebe- und Tragepassage.
Gruß Werner   Steigerwaldbiker und Wallburgbiker

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKAu3QEnUsY&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Aufstieg MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Werner ein Dank und ein dickes Lob an deiner Filmarbeit, hast Super gemacht.

Wenn man das Filmchen so in Nachhinein betrachtet, war der Aufstieg schon Schwerstarbeit.
Schön das wir das ganze so Heil und Glücklich Überstanden haben 

Warte schon gespannt auf deine nächsten Filmausschnitte von unsern Alpencross 



Gruß Eberhard

Tourenbiker


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2011)

hey ihr hassberger-steigerwälder schöner film und tolle leistung hoff es gibt an film von der abfahrt
gruss peter


----------



## lord24 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Alpentour 2011 Fortsetzung


Eisjöchl Aufstieg  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKAu3QEnUsY&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Aufstieg MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 1 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ8Mm-4cMg8&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 2   [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V56yhwvDM9o&hd=1[/nomedia]

Gruß Werner


----------



## rebirth (12. Dezember 2011)

Eberhard bist die Tage mal kurz anzutreffen wegen dem Rucksack? 

Gruß


----------



## bikepoli (13. Dezember 2011)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Alpentour 2011 Fortsetzung
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## benz82 (13. Dezember 2011)

So der Weihnachtsmann kam dies Jahr etwas früher... und hatte was neues aus Schweinfurt im Gepäck.

Leider is das Wetter nix mehr und deshalb folgt nun langes Warten auf die nächste Saison nach dem Motto: Carbon statt Kondition.


Die erste kleine Ausfahrt im Dunkeln durch den Böhlgrund war bis auf die Sauerei aber schon mal gut.

gruß benz


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2011)

Geiles bike  wann hast denn die nächste tour geplant?


----------



## benz82 (14. Dezember 2011)

Naja des Jahr is eh gelaufen,
heut und morgen ist Sch...wetter
und ab Freitag hab die nächsten 4 Wochen Sonnenaufenthalt... 

gruß benz


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2011)

Na dann... Viel spaß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord24 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Alpentour 2011 Fortsetzung

So nun ist auch Teil 2 von der Eisjöchl Abfahrt online.
In diesen Teil sind auch ein paar Stürze mit dabei.







Eisjöchl Aufstieg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKAu3QEnUsY&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Aufstieg MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ8Mm-4cMg8&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]







Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 2 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu2pnplAYQE&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 2-2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Werner


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2011)

servus.. Abfahrt Teil 2 "404 NOT FOUND"

Grüße

@Eberhard: Wann bist du ma daheim? Würd gern den Rucksack holen. Oder kannst daheim bescheid geben?! Dann hol ich ihn die Tage nach der Arbeit.


----------



## lord24 (16. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> servus.. Abfahrt Teil 2 "404 NOT FOUND"
> 
> Grüße
> 
> @Eberhard: Wann bist du ma daheim? Würd gern den Rucksack holen. Oder kannst daheim bescheid geben?! Dann hol ich ihn die Tage nach der Arbeit.




Abfahrt Teil 2 ist berichtigt.


----------



## lord24 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alpentour 2011 Fortsetzung

  Ein weiter Film 2.Tag Schnalser Waalweg

Waalweg Nr. 3   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQlOcleEuYA&hd=1"]Waalweg Nr. 3 MTB      - YouTube[/nomedia]







Eisjöchl Aufstieg                [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKAu3QEnUsY&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Aufstieg MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 1   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ8Mm-4cMg8&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 1  2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 2  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu2pnplAYQE&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 2  2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Werner


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Dezember 2011)

So waren Heute am Dachsbau, Wetter war nicht so kalt nicht so Warm genau die Richtige Temperatur zu unsern gefahrenen 36 km und 850 hm


----------



## lord24 (18. Dezember 2011)

Super Eberhard
endlich mal wieder ein paar Bildchen von Dir. Es geht ja doch noch was.


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2011)

Fährt am Mittwoch jemand?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. Dezember 2011)

@ all,

keine ahnung ob des am mittwoch klappt ?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mal gucken wie aus der firma kom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

falls nicht:

wünsch ich allen eine frohe weihnachten,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

unfallfreie fahrten und luft in die reifen





.






mathias

JAB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




31.12.2011 -> 9:30uhr -> Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo; Also wen alle nicht mehr wollen, dann mag ich auch nicht mehr. Begeben mich jetzt in Winterschlaf, und hänge meine Räder ab diese Woche für die Winterzeit am Nagel, und jetzt tschüssikowski bis ins Führjahr 2012.



Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2011)

Gut das ich mir den ganzen Winterscheiß gekauft hab und mir ne ordentliche Jacke zu Weihnachten ausgesucht hab...

Vor zwei Wochen mittwoch, 18:30 alleine in Sand. Bin dann alleine gefahren, aber das kann ich hier auch, da brauch ich keine 40km fahren. 
Ich finds Kacke das weder zu, noch abgesagt wird!


----------



## pinguin (20. Dezember 2011)

Alleine fahren, das einzig senkrechte.

Heute wunderbare Winterstimmung im Wald. Hintenraus, Üchtelhausen usw. locker 5-10 cm Schnee und auf'm Heimweg dann Schneetreiben wie im tiefsten Winter. Grandios. Paar Spuren habe ich gesehen, aber weite Strecken hatte ich den Wald für mich alleine.


----------



## bikepoli (20. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir den ganzen Winterscheiß gekauft hab und mir ne ordentliche Jacke zu Weihnachten ausgesucht hab...
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen mittwoch, 18:30 alleine in Sand. Bin dann alleine gefahren, aber das kann ich hier auch, da brauch ich keine 40km fahren.
> Ich finds Kacke das weder zu, noch abgesagt wird!




Hallo rebirth und auch ein Hallo an die anderen!

Jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach - Deine Winterausrüstung wird schon noch gebraucht - jetzt gabs vielleicht auch ein bisschen 'Weihnachtsstreß" hier und da . .. und Winter gibts bestimmt auch noch  etwas - hoffe ich mal 
Ich denke das Ganze läuft auch bald mal wieder richtig rund - es war schon immer so, dass es mal nicht so klappt - und ältere Leute hängen nun mal nicht rund um die Uhr am Netz  
Für den Fall der Fälle gibt es ja noch das gute alte Telefon mit dem erreicht man machmal auch noch einiges (..mehr)

Aber ich geb dir recht es scheint so als ob die ganzen müden Krieger hier in der Vorweihnachtszeit das Radfahren völlig vergessen haben.
Zumindest liest man hier nicht mehr ganz so viel - es fehltcwchon mal der ein oder andere!

Ich für mich werde jetzt auch mal wieder die ersten Fahrversuche starten  - mit ärztlicher Genehmigung -


----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2011)

Na wenigstens eine Positive nachricht heute


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir den ganzen Winterscheiß gekauft hab und mir ne ordentliche Jacke zu Weihnachten ausgesucht hab...
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen mittwoch, 18:30 alleine in Sand. Bin dann alleine gefahren, aber das kann ich hier auch, da brauch ich keine 40km fahren.
> Ich finds Kacke das weder zu, noch abgesagt wird!









@ all,

ganz ruhig brauner, der winter is noch lang nicht vorbei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schön für dich daß du keinen weihnachtsstress hast.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





aber bei uns ticken die alle nicht mehr ganz richtig,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jetzt muß alles bis zum 23. Dez. fertig sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und dann ......
machen die urlaub bis mitte jannuar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da hätte man dann noch locker drei wochen den krempel zu erledigen,
aber jedes jahr der gleiche mist und jedes jahr schlimmer.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so bis jetzt schauts für heut nicht schlecht aus, aber versprechen du ich nichts

also schau mer mal




mathias


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2011)

Selbst wenn der ein, oder andere doch noch ab und zu mal fährt... Wo wollt ihr euch denn jetzt treffen?

Ich würde vorschlagen das derjenige, der sicher weiß das er fährt, es auch hier rein schreibt. Also das ich mal net kann kommt eigentlich net vor. Ich leg meine Termine so wie ich das will, also NICHT auf Mittwoch... Selbst wenn ich bis 18:00 Arbeiten muss, schaff ichs bis 18:30 nach Sand wenn ich mein Zeug schon dabeihab. 
Es braucht ja auch net jeder ständig schreiben das er nicht kommen kann. Anders wärs aber cool wenn derjenige dann schreibt das er sicher kommt. 
Mit mir wären das also schon 2 die sicher da sind. Wenn sich keiner meldet, komm ich auch net. Kann ja trotzdem sein das einige fahren, ich halt nicht in dem fall. 
Aufs grade wohl fahr ich nimmer nach Sand, das mit dem "eigentlich fährt immer jemand" klappt ja leider nicht.

Überlegts euch halt ma... Der Post hier ins Forum dauert keine 2 min. incl. PC booten  

Ich muss jetzt in die Stadt, mein Dad sein Weihnachtsgeschenk umtauschen, wenn ichs bis 18:00 heim schaff, und wenn einer zusagt für heute, komm ich auch wieder.


*edit*: Zeit hätt ich gehabt heute, bin seit ner stunde wieder daheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (21. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

lässt es sich bei euch überhaupt noch richtig fahren? Bei uns hier auf dem Friedrichsberg ist die "Holzernte" wieder im vollen gange und überall auf den trails liegen die bäume....
hochfahren sieht bei uns auch mieserabel aus durch die in den letzten 2 wochen gefallenen 77l auf den m² ist es so matschig da ist an keine auffahrt mehr zu denken...
Naja ich wollte dieses jahr zwar noch mal fahren mal schauen ob es was wird ich muss morgen erstmal zum Herrmann nach iphofen und das radl checken lassen...
Meine vorderbremse verliert leider immer mehr und mehr an zug ich muss mittlerweile die bremse bis auf anschlag durchdrücken das es wenigstens ein bisschen bremst und der pop-lock hebel macht mir da auch noch sorgen nachdem er nicht mehr raus geht.... Naja mal schauen was ich morgen gesagt bekomme  Vll ist ja auch alles halb so schlimm und der Bernd kanns gleich morgen schon machen 

So long  

Sven


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2011)

moin. hört sich an als ob die Bremse gewartet werden müsste. 

Ist übrigens schön das es doch so viele interessiert ob gefahren wird, oder nicht


----------



## slowup-fastdown (23. Dezember 2011)

@all






frohe weihnachten und so weiter und so fort...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









nicht vergessen JAB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ist ja schon KULT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beim zenglein schleichi werden wir erwartet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fahrplan zum JAB am 31.12.2011 (Silvester)

abfahrt:    beim eberhard ( bikeoldie)  um 9:30 Uhr  
                                                   >> wie gehabt leichte MTB-tour




ankunft:    beim JAB ca. 10:45 Uhr - entweder beim Herman in Schleichi
                                                 - oder beim Göller in Zeil




rückfahrt:  einige Seidla Bier später 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und a currywurst
(spätestens 14:30Uhr - weil ich da nu a mol auf mei couch muss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
                                is ja schließlich Silvester
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






sers
mathias

translation:    JAB >> *J*ahres*A*bschluss*B*ier

Spontan am Mittwoch dem 28.12.2011 fahren wir zum landmaschinen stretz nach Neubrunn
( Aspahlt und Schottertour, Lampen nicht vergessen)

WEITERE INFO's im Netz und per MAIL


----------



## brndch (23. Dezember 2011)

Der gelbe Weihnachtsmann stand heute mittag schon unter der Tür;-)


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2011)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> zum landmaschinen stretz nach Neubrunn



Darf ich fragen wieso das dein/euer ziel ist?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Dezember 2011)

Wahr am Sonntag auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt und Denkt Euch, ich hab das Christkind gesehen,
es kam aus der Kneipe und konnte kaum noch stehen.

Auf Geschenke braucht ihr nicht zu hoffen,
es hat das ganze Geld versoffen.

Es wankte hin zum Tannenwald
und hatte den Arsch voll Nadeln bald.

Gestern hab ich s wieder getroffen,
und denkt Euch, es war schon wieder besoffen.

Ich blieb gleich stehen und sprach es an:
Sag Christkind, wo ist der Weihnachtsmann?


Das Christkind sprach: Auf den brauchst du nicht zu hoffen, 
der liegt im Wald und ist besoffen.

Gemeinsam gingen wir zum Weihnachtsmann,
der sah uns mit glasigen Augen an

und lallte: "Tag lieber Bruder, Tag liebe Schwester,
leckt s mich am Arsch, bald ist Silvester!!!"



In diesen Sine Wünsche ich euch allen Biker und Lesern im Forum eine Besinnliche Frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## lord24 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Steve
das mit dem Rucksack kann ich machen, du kannst ihn aber auch bei Eberhard selbst abholen er ist wahrscheinlich bis Ende des Jahres daheim.

Wir fahren morgen um 9:00 Uhr eine Tour. Treffpunkt Eberhard.

Gruß Werner


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Dezember 2011)

x-fusion gabel     
was für eine????

frohes fest @all


früh um 9 fahrn      nää danke


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2011)

lord24 schrieb:


> das mit dem Rucksack kann ich machen



Danke dir, meld dich halt dann wenn du Ihn hast bzw. dann wenn ich ihn abholen kann. 

Frohe Weihnachten @ All


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Dezember 2011)

Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht...

Was macht man in der Zeit um Weihnachten und Silvester, am liebsten? Endlich mal zur Ruhe kommen! Zeit haben für die Liebsten, und mit Freunde zum Biken. 

Zu Hause funktioniert das meist nicht so gut. Also stand wie an allen Sonntagen auf unser Pflichtprogramm die allwöchentliche Sonntagstour durch unser Steigerwald, eine kleine Genuss-Tour um wieder Platz zuschaffen für die Weihnachtsente. So ließen wir unsere Seele baumeln und fuhren gemütlich unsere runde und machten so unser 30 km mit 500 hm  

Siehe Bild der eiserne kern der   Steigerwaldbiker von der Heutigen Tour möchte Euch im Forum  hiermit noch ein wunderschönes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest wünschen.








Danke Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Werner die Tour am Gardasee die du Planst, und wir im Mai für einige Tage dann da Fahren wollen ist Super.
Bin schon ganz Heiß drauf auf das Bike Festival in Riva und zwischen durch die Tour die wir fahren ist schon Klasse.


[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_WS4cGzImc&hd=1[/nomedia]


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## lord24 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Eberhard

hier der berichtigte Link

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_WS4cGzImc&hd=1"]Monte Baldo 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]   Das ist unser 1.Tag.

Der 2.Tag startet in Vesio, wir fahren den Bocca di Fobia bis zum Passo Nota und wieder über den Sentiero 106 zurück nach Vesio, am 3.Tag fahren wir zum Idrosee um die 136 Kehren am Monte Stino zu bezwingen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2011)

immer noch ne schöne tour 

aber ich würd euch raten   
nehmt schoner mit (knie elbogen)
kosten nicht die welt 
wiegen nicht viel 
macht aber das leben sicherer


----------



## bikepoli (26. Dezember 2011)

hallo Leute

 ich bin auch noch da; Habe jetzt über Weihnachten  meine ersten Radl-KM nach meiner OP gefahren. 
War ganz gut zu verkraften. Es waren ja nur 11,x km . aber immerhin.
Es war quasi die erste Trainingseinheit für die bevorstehende JAB-Tour !

Für die Fahrt nach Neubrunn am Mittwoch wirds noch nicht reichen -- zudem habe ich bis 16:00 Uhr Reha. Aber wenn ihr hochfahrt komme ich gerne auf das ein oder andere Getränk nach 

Also mal sehen was hier so noch geschrieben wird 

Das mit der Jahresabschlussfahrt geht, so denke ich, auf jeden Fall (zumindest ohne große Umwege)


----------



## slowup-fastdown (27. Dezember 2011)

Biker,​ ​ so Jungs uns Mädels morgen gibt es ne gemütliche  Weihnachtsentenverdauungsausfahrt,​ ​ Ne schöne entspannte Schottertour nach Neubrunn
zur Landmaschinenausstellung beim Peter Stretz.​ ​ Start um 14:15 Uhr beim Eberhard und das mit  der Rückfahrt haben wir auch immer irgendwie  geschafft.​ ​ Bitte Lichter nicht vergessen, da es sehr bald Dunkel  wird und der Glühwein als Beleuchtung nicht zählt.​ 




Mathias​ ​ 


 Silvester wie gehabt  >>>    



 *JAB*    Treff um 9:30 Uhr beim Eberhard     >>> heuer geht es wieder zum  Hermann nach Schleichi  ca. 10:45 Uhr​


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2011)

Hat für 14:15 schon jemand zugesagt? Hab erst um 3 aus. Ich will endlich wieder fahren


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2011)

Hmm.. Also falls heute abend jemand böcke hat zu fahren... Melden bitte


----------



## slowup-fastdown (28. Dezember 2011)

@steigerwaldbiker,

ich werde mal um 14:10 Uhr zum Treffpunkt gehen und der Dinge harren die da kommen.

Der Peter hat heute nur bis ca. 16:30 Uhr auf, da können wir nicht erst um 16.00 Uhr los biken.

mal gucken was sich ergibt, zur Not fahre ich alleine zum Peter.






mathias

PS  Wer das ließt könnte auch einmal antworten, biken oder nichtbiken.
      Da der Steven schon recht, lesen und antworten wäre schon schön.


----------



## brndch (28. Dezember 2011)

Schnellspanner festgerostet, hat jemand eine Idee ausser  neue Achse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> festgerostet



Übernacht einlegen in WD40!? Vielleicht bringts ja was!


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2011)

so mal heut um ca.15uhr schweinfurts wald befahrn

wer bock hat  melden 

@christian 

wd40 über nacht 
dann gscheit heiß machen 
in den schraubstock (schonbacken net vergessen)
ne gscheite rohrzange und hammer 
und gib ihm

die die gewinde achse geht drauf dabei
der rest kanns überleben


----------



## pinguin (29. Dezember 2011)

Cola hilft auch.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Dezember 2011)

pinguin schrieb:


> Cola hilft auch.



...... aber nur mit Havana Club.
Ernie


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wer bock hat  melden



*meld*  Bin leider eben erst heim gekommen vom worken 

Wie siehts aus mit dem JAB?? Wer geht mit? Wer hat KEINE zeit? 
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahren kann, wir haben Inventur und offiziell Arbeit ich am Samstag von 06:00-12:00. Ist aber nicht sicher ob wir Arbeiten müssen, könnte ja sein das wir morgen fertig werden...


----------



## bikepoli (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit - ob ich euer Tempo schon schaffe weiß ich nicht - dafür weiß ich aber wo der Zenglein ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, So Gestern hats mal wider so Richtig Spaß gemacht. Es wurde mit dem Rad zum Peter nach Neubrunn gefahren, er hatte wie in alle Jahren am Jahres End seine Ausstellung mit jeder menge Spielzeug für die großen genau das richtige für uns.   
Hier wurden allerlei  Maschinen getestet und einige Fachliche Gespräche geführt. Am Schluss war es wie immer Dunkel und fuhren auf dem schnellsten Weg über Asphalt nach Ebelsbach Eltmann, und so wollten wir auch nach Sand. Aber hier waren wir erstmal Platt und mussten bei Werner verschnaufen, das Hätten wir vielleicht nicht dun sollen. Hier wurden weiter Fachgespräche geführt, nicht über Maschinen, auch nicht Bike, sondern über Weine und die gabs reichlich bei Werner. So wurde es hier wider so richtig Spät, Später  am Spätersten, so das wir die letzten km mit dem Auto zurück legten mussten. 

Hallo Werner vielen Dank für Speis und Trank, ich hoffe wir haben noch ein paar Flaschen für Silvester über rich gelassen.

Tourenfahrer

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2011)

jaja     fachgespräche  
da hätt ich wohl in meinen bulli schlafen müssen 

ich bin eingängig unterwegs zur zeit


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2011)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ob ich euer Tempo schon schaffe weiß ich nicht



dann fahr mer zusammen (falls ich frei hab), ich kann (auch) nix mehr


----------



## lord24 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alpentour 2011 Fortsetzung

  Hallo pünktlich zum Jahresabschluß noch ein Filmchen

Abfahrt Rabbijoch  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RoNuDS1tg4&hd=1"]Rabbijoch Trail MTB      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Waalweg Nr. 3 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQlOcleEuYA&hd=1"]Waalweg Nr. 3 MTB      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Eisjöchl Aufstieg  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKAu3QEnUsY&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Aufstieg MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 1  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ8Mm-4cMg8&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 1  MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Eisjöchl Abfahrt Teil 2  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu2pnplAYQE&hd=1"]EisjÃ¶chl Abfahrt Teil 2  MTB 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Werner


----------



## Sveni112 (31. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,

hier mal unserem heutigen JAB  http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/Sven-Balke/sportaktivitaeten/7494913 
Es war eine Schlammige aber geniale tour  auch wenn es die ganze zeit durch geregnet hat  als wir auf dem friedrichsberg oben waren war es schnee  die fahrt dauer stimmt nicht ganz reine fahrtzeit waren es 2h und 3min.
Die dusche danach war das beste  nachdem auf dem rückweg doch das wasser auf der straße stand  als ich daheim angekommen war bis auf die haut durchnässt und das wasser lief mir vom rücken bis zu den füßen in flüssen runter  

Aber auf diesem weg will ich euch noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue jahr 2012 wünschen 7

MFG Sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Dezember 2011)

Liebe Bike-Freunde

Den letzten Tag des Jahres habe wir noch mal genutzt um etwas für unsere Fitness zu tun,
und fuhren die letzte MTB-Tour. So beendeten wir gemeinsam die Fahrradsaison 2011, dazu gehörte Natürlich eine zünftige Einkehr zu unserer Abschlusstour beim Zenglein in Oberschleichach. Nachdem es 2 Jahre Schnee und Eis gab, schmeckte auch im diesem Jahr bei 2 stelligen Plusgraden  wider das Bier. Nach einigen Bierchen und der Traditionelle Gurrywurst ging es wider am Nachmittag nach Hause.

Hiermit Wünsche wir allen Biker-in ein Sturzfreies Jahr 2012, und wie so schön heißt mit immer Luft in den Reifen.

Tourenbiker

 Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Januar 2012)

Prosit NeujahrEin Gutes Gesundes Neues Jahr 2012


Ich trinke auf gute Freunde, verlorene Liebe, auf alte Götter und auf neue Ziele, auf den ganz normalen Wahnsinn, auf das was einmal war. Darauf, dass alles endet, und auf ein neues Jahr


Steven Dankeschön für deine Mail 2012, möchte dich auch in meinen Sinne alles gute Wünschen und einige Sturzfreie km mit den Steigerwaldbiker

Allen Respekt Gerhard für deine Allgemein körperliche Fitness am Heutigen Tag, ich konnte mich nicht aufraffen bei seiner Tour mitzufahren.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2012)

so heut 3stunden wanderen am schwanberg 
der kopf ist wieder klar 

ein gutes unfallfreies jahr für alle


----------



## Sveni112 (1. Januar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so heut 3stunden wanderen am schwanberg
> der kopf ist wieder klar
> 
> ein gutes unfallfreies jahr für alle


Danke dir auch 

Ja wie du warst auf dem schwanberg wandern?! da is doch was falsch gelaufen^^ zum biken hin gefahren und dann gemerkt das du das bike vergessen hast oder wie ists dazu gekommen?


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2012)

naja ich mach halt manchmal seltsame sachen 
wander 
muckibude 
slackline 
geocachen
dicke mädels bei konzerten rauszerren (ok geht leider net mehr)


warst du heut mit dem bike oben ? 
ein paar jungs hab ich gesehn 
wir sind vom stadtsee hoch zu kalb
rüber zu bildeiche 
richtung schloß
dann naturlehrpfad runter zur grotte 
und ab zum start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (1. Januar 2012)

Ne du, heut war ich nicht unterwegs mit dem bike 
Die besuche bei den Omas und der Verwandtschaft standen heute im Vordergrund  aber die tour gestern hat mir auch irgendwie gereicht nachdem ich gesundheitlich auch etwas angeschlagen bin  am Samstag oder Sonntag wohl wieder 

lg sven


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2012)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> am Samstag oder Sonntag wohl wieder
> 
> lg sven



wo fährst denn da rum? 

Gesundes Neus an alle die ich gestern nicht erreichen konnte ;-)


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Januar 2012)

@ all,

Prost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neujahr !!!!!!!!!!!!

immer a weng luft in die reifen, und net schneller fahrn als des bike selber.











mathias


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2012)

guten morgen ;-) 
Wer fährt denn am Mittwoch mit mir rad?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (3. Januar 2012)

also ich habe bereitschaft und werde vermutlich nicht radeln.

Aber zu den FIX-terminen findet sich immer der eine oder andere biker ein!

Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr  und Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr beim bike-oldie.







mathias


----------



## Sveni112 (3. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wo fährst denn da rum?
> 
> Gesundes Neus an alle die ich gestern nicht erreichen konnte ;-)




Naja friedrichsberg oder schwanberg werden wir sehen auf was wir lustig sind 

Nachdem mir aufgefallen ist, dass am freitag feiertag ist fahren wir vll sogar 2x also freitag und sonntag


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2012)

evt bin ich da auch am schwanberg
sogar mit dem rad 

fahrt ihr auch sonntags zu so hmm seltsamen zeiten wie 9uhr früh?


hab heut mal mein 2gangrad ausgeführt


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2012)

wie wärs wenn wir uns ma "alle" treffen?


----------



## Yoshimura (4. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin noch Neuling und fahr noch nicht so lange.
Aber ich wäre auf jeden Fall mal dabei wenn man sich trifft 
Immer allein fahren ist doof 

lg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (4. Januar 2012)

Servus,

also um 9 uhr werd ich am sonntag früh wohl noch nicht unter den lebenden wandeln  ist mir dann doch dezent zu früh  wir werden wohl eher gegen 11 uhr losfahren  aber jetzt wird erstmal am Freitag gefahren und dann entscheiden wir ob wir am Sonntag auch fahren


----------



## rebirth (4. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr auch net (gern) alleine.. kotzt an ^^ Wie wärs mit nem Treffen am Freitag? 

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Get-Down Fahrtechnikseminare - von Bike Emotions first class bikeshop

http://www.get-down.de/ 

Wer macht mit???


----------



## Durchschnitte (5. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich bin Martin und wohne noch nicht so lange in Schweinfurt. Ein paar mal bin ich schon im Schweinfurter Wald unterwegs gewesen. Leider bisher immer alleine, deshalb würde ich mich freuen hier Mitfahrer zu finden.

Grüße, Martin


----------



## Durchschnitte (5. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Get-Down Fahrtechnikseminare - von Bike Emotions first class bikeshop
> 
> http://www.get-down.de/
> 
> Wer macht mit???



Hey, das hört sich gut an! Wäre am Start....


----------



## cubefuzzy (5. Januar 2012)

schau mal unter   Facebook: Mountainbiker Schweinfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Martin: Die bekannten Termine gehen aber an anfänger. Fortgeschrittenen kurse kommen glaub ich später. Willst trotzdem mitmachen?


----------



## Durchschnitte (5. Januar 2012)

Ja, genau deswegen möchte ich mitmachen. Schade das die ersten Termine erst im April sind. Du bist auch dabei? Meldest du dich jetzt schon an?


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bun auf jeden fall dabei. Muss noch viel lernen  wenn du bock hast kannst am sonntag in sand mitfahren. Da lernst vielleicht auch noch was von den anderen


----------



## Durchschnitte (5. Januar 2012)

Geht mir da ähnlich... gerne würde ich mitfahren, nur leider bin ich an diesem Sonntag leider nicht in der Gegend.


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

gefahren wird immer Mittwochs 18:30 und Sonntags um 09:00. Hast also noch genügend andere Gelegenheiten  Mittwochs bitte ne (anständige) Lampe mitbringen *gg


----------



## Sveni112 (5. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch net (gern) alleine.. kotzt an ^^ Wie wärs mit nem Treffen am Freitag?
> 
> Grüße



Naja ich werd mal schauen...
Nach dem riesen sturm heute wirds wohl morgen keine "leichte" tour da liegen bestimmt überall bäume  Morgen soll es bei uns hier auch stürmen deswegen entscheide ich je nach Windstärke.Es ist mir mit den abgebrochenen aber noch in den bäumen hängenden ästen zu gefährlich da hat mich schonmal fast einer getroffen 
Aber wenn ich fahr dann morgen früh 11 uhr abfahrt an der Steigerwaldhalle in Wiesentheid


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Bei vielleicht sind mir 100km zu viel


----------



## Sveni112 (6. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei vielleicht sind mir 100km zu viel


Kann ich Verstehen 
Also ich werde um 11 uhr fahren  es ist nur leicht windig im moment. 
Wir werden sehen ob wir heute Nass werden^^ der himmel ist ganz schön schwarz


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2012)

ich denk ich fahr sonntag am schwanberg 

heut wandern 

morgen is die prognose auch ehr schlecht


----------



## Sveni112 (6. Januar 2012)

Servus,
also nach unserer Heutigen, 43km langen tour über 3h und genau 1 minute bin ich erstmal ziemlich fertig^^ War alles schwer zu fahren heute durch den starkregen die letzten tage es war so schlammig, dass man kaum durch kam  aber spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht 

MFG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (7. Januar 2012)

Also mir hat unsere "drei Königs Feiertagsrunde" auf den Friedrichsberg auch großen Spaß gemacht 

Auch wenn der größte Teil der Tour aus mir noch unbekannten Trails bestand und diese durch steile, nasse und rutschige Wurzelpassagen sowie teilweiße extrem schlammige Auf- und Abfahrten auch nicht leicht zu fahren waren, hatte ich dank frühzeitigen Warnungen und guten Tipps meinens super Tourguides (danke Sven) keine heftigen Probleme mit der doch recht anspruchsvollen neuen Strecke 

lg
Thomas


----------



## rebirth (7. Januar 2012)

moin. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen fahren kann. Das "steinchen" in der vorderen Bremse ist dann doch eher "Eisen auf Eisen"  Mal schauen obs Taugt mit den alten Originalbelägen. 

@Eberhard: Mail bekommen?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Steven mal Schauen wie Morgen das Wetter wird. Wenn es so ist wie Heute denke ich mal fahrme net.


----------



## rebirth (7. Januar 2012)

rufst mich an wenn ihr fahrt? dann komm ich noch kurzfristig. mein zeug is gerichtet


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Januar 2012)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Servus,
> also nach unserer Heutigen, 43km langen tour über 3h und genau 1 minute bin ich erstmal ziemlich fertig^^ War alles schwer zu fahren heute durch den starkregen die letzten tage es war so schlammig, dass man kaum durch kam  aber spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht
> 
> MFG Sven




ich war am fr bei castell laufen 
schellenbergweg 

sven wir zwei setzen uns mal im frühjahr zusammen 
und bauen in meine schwanbergsrunde den casteller berg
und friedrichsberg ein 
da könnten so 60-70km mit über 1000hm zusammen kommen
und jagen die jungs aus diesem thread durch 
friedrichsberg  da kennst du dich ja gut aus 
schwanberg/speckfeld  auch?

gruß walter


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Eberhard seid ihr gefahren? Hab mein handy net gehört..


----------



## Sveni112 (8. Januar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich war am fr bei castell laufen
> schellenbergweg
> 
> sven wir zwei setzen uns mal im frühjahr zusammen
> ...



Ja des könnten wir Machen  ich hätte hier schon alleine auf ca 25km um die 800hm rauf zu machen  Allein von Untersambach bis nach abtswind den frankenblick rauf 
Also Schwanberg ist eher nicht soooo meine runde  Wir sind schon 2-3x den Steigerwaldpanoramaweg von Castell weiter bis auf den Schwanberg gefahren und haben dann die abfahrt über die Serpentinen richtung Iphofen gemacht aber wirklich oft bin ich da nicht unterwegs dann eher der Friedrichsberg 
Kann es sein, dass wir dich am freitag gesehen haben wenn du bei Castell gelaufen bist?^^ Wir hatten zwischendrin jemanden verloren und sind dann auf dem friedrichsberg fast verrückt geworden bis wir den wieder gefunden haben^^ Wir haben alle gefragt jogger wanderer und und und^^
Naja wir hatten ihn ja dann gefunden^^

Mfg Sven


----------



## bergschreck (8. Januar 2012)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Ja des könnten wir Machen  ich hätte hier schon alleine auf ca 25km um die 800hm rauf zu machen  Allein von Untersambach bis nach abtswind den frankenblick rauf
> Also Schwanberg ist eher nicht soooo meine runde  Wir sind schon 2-3x den Steigerwaldpanoramaweg von Castell weiter bis auf den Schwanberg gefahren und haben dann die abfahrt über die Serpentinen richtung Iphofen gemacht aber wirklich oft bin ich da nicht unterwegs dann eher der Friedrichsberg
> Kann es sein, dass wir dich am freitag gesehen haben wenn du bei Castell gelaufen bist?^^ Wir hatten zwischendrin jemanden verloren und sind dann auf dem friedrichsberg fast verrückt geworden bis wir den wieder gefunden haben^^ Wir haben alle gefragt jogger wanderer und und und^^
> Naja wir hatten ihn ja dann gefunden^^
> ...



ich wär´ dabei (wenn ihr net a so verrückt seid und sonntags um 9 Uhr losgeht) ;-)

gruß robert


----------



## Yoshimura (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich würd auch mitfahren. Sehr gern sogar 

im Sommer auch gern schon um neun uhr früh.

Im Winter is mir 11 oder noch besser 13 uhr aber doch auch vieeel lieber 

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Januar 2012)

Hi Steven habe dich in der Früh Angerufen, Handy war bei dir Tod wahrscheinlich warst du auch noch von Mittwoch Platt.
Mit Regen sind wir um 9 Uhr gestartet und somit  losgefahren, mit der Zeit ist zwischendurch den Regen die Luft ausgegangen. War dann Super zufahren, so hatte man nach der Fahrt doch wider einwenig Weihnachtsgewicht abgebaut.
INSGESAMT waren wir 4 Biker an diesen Sonntag


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Januar 2012)

bergschreck schrieb:


> ich wär´ dabei (wenn ihr net a so verrückt seid und sonntags um 9 Uhr losgeht) ;-)
> 
> gruß robert



robert bitte 
ich so früh um neun never

sven  jo das klingt gut 
lass uns da ein auf und ab monster basteln
biker hab ich keine gesehn

so heut war ich bei erlabrunn laufen
im grössten schwarzföhren wald
zum biken richtig geil


----------



## bergschreck (8. Januar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> robert bitte
> ich so früh um neun never



wer weiß, was du auf deine alten tage noch so flausen im kopf hast 

sag´ bescheid, wann´s losgeht. ich versuch´s einzurichten.

gruß robert


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Das mit 9 uhr will mir auch net so wirklich in den kopf, aber besser als garnet fahren.


----------



## pinguin (8. Januar 2012)

Ihr verpasst die schönsten (und momentan trockensten Stunden) des Tages. Käme mir nicht in den Sinn, um Neune noch auf nem Rad zu hocken


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Januar 2012)

Nachgedacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Geil  

Eberhard bekommst du meine mails?


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2012)

Zur Erinnerung:

Feierabendrunde in Sand am Main, am Mittwoch den 11.01.12.

Treffpunkt wie gehabt bei Bike-oldie - Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5

auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr

LICHT nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Yoshimura (12. Januar 2012)

Es ist so still geworden in dem Thread 

Fährt jemand hier am Wochenende im Bereich "Zabelstein, Stollberg, Friedrichsberg, Schwannberg usw."?

Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben. Ich hätte schon Lust auf ne kleine Tour.

Wer mich dabei haben will soll sich halt mal melden 

Ansonsten ist wieder allein radeln angesagt 
lg
Thomas


----------



## rebirth (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn du sonntag früh um 9 auf der matte stehst kannst gern in sand mitfahren!(?)


----------



## brndch (12. Januar 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Es ist so still geworden in dem Thread
> 
> Fährt jemand hier am Wochenende im Bereich "Zabelstein, Stollberg, Friedrichsberg, Schwannberg usw."?
> 
> ...



Mann könnte sich in geo treffen fall interesse besteht. Kleine Runde  im steigerwald. Ist halt recht nass im Wald.

Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Januar 2012)

ich bin raus 

ich"darf" zu dieter thomas kuhn 

aber egal gibt geld


----------



## brndch (12. Januar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich bin raus
> 
> ich"darf" zu dieter thomas kuhn
> 
> aber egal gibt geld



Mensch Walter, des ist doch genau Deine Musikrichtung!
Viel Spaß


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. Januar 2012)

@ gerhard,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
dem alten schwarz Leser

bis Sonntag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2012)

Heeey! Glückwunsch


----------



## brndch (15. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag,

wie sind den die wetterverhältnisse im Wald?
Immer noch nass oder einigermaßen abgetrocknet?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

Hai. Weng gefrohren


----------



## pinguin (15. Januar 2012)

Perfekte Bedingungen. MTB hat ja viel mit Dreck zu tun, von daher...


----------



## Yoshimura (15. Januar 2012)

Also dort wo ich unterwegs war, war's geil.
Traumhaftes Wetter. Boden hart gefroren.
Hat wieder mal fun gemacht... 

Ich liebe dieses Hobby *grins*


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

alleine unterwegs?


----------



## brndch (15. Januar 2012)

pinguin schrieb:


> Perfekte Bedingungen. MTB hat ja viel mit Dreck zu tun, von daher...



Seh ich auch so.Nach 3h Radweg noch mal einen abstecher zum Zabelstein gemacht. Alles trocken und gut fahrbar. Morgen gibts dann a Singletrailgewitter.

Grüße


----------



## Yoshimura (15. Januar 2012)

Ja... wieder allein unterwegs.

Diesmal aber ganz bewußt. 

Ich hab nen Proberitt auf meinem potentiellen neuen Spaßbringer gemacht und bin einen mir bekannte Runde gefahren um das neue Bike besser beurteilen bzw. mit meinem Reflex25 vergleichen zu können.

Fazit der 5 Stunden Probefahrt: 

Ich hab mich extrem schwer getan mit der Racing-Feile  

Is schon ne heftige Umstellung von meinem Anfänger Biker aus 2006 zu nem top aktuellen Racing-Fully der Oberklasse 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, was neues muss her ... oder für das gesparte Geld viel ins alte Investieren... Tuning hat ja auch nen gewissen Reiz 

Auch wenn ich weiß das es sich EIGENTLICH nicht lohnt.. 

lg
Thomas


----------



## brndch (15. Januar 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Ja... wieder allein unterwegs.
> 
> Diesmal aber ganz bewußt.
> 
> ...



Ich fahr meine _Komponenten meines Erstrades aus 2005 alle noch bis auf ein neues Rahmenset! Allerdings nur im Winter bzw bei schlechtem Wetter!  War halt noch qualität ;-)_


----------



## Yoshimura (15. Januar 2012)

Heheh.. Ich glaub wir müssten uns mal unterhalten..

Ich hätte da sooooo viel Fragen 

Ich mag nämlich mein Reflex25... würd mich echt ungern davon trennen.

Ach wärs doch nur 3-4 Kilo leichter 

Hab heute deutlich gemerkt wie geil ich mit der 10kg Rakete die Hügel hochgassen kann ohne müde zu werden 

lg 
Thomas


----------



## pinguin (15. Januar 2012)

Der Gewichtsvorteil geht irgendwann mal verloren. Du gewöhnst dich dran und fertig.

Ich bin vor längerer Zeit mit ca. 20 kg (Fahrrad zzgl. Selbstversorgerausrüstung usw.) 5 Tage lang auf derbstem Geläuf (Zustand des Bodens und Höhenmeter) ca. 800 km gefahren. Der erste Tag war vom Gewicht her spürbar. Danach war das Thema wegmeditiert. Meinem Kollegen gings genauso.

Keines meiner waldtauglichen Räder ist leichter als 10 Kilo. Und ob ich auf dem 10-Kilo-Crosser oder dem 14-Kilo-29er hocke, merke ich keine 5 Minuten lang.

Ne Probefahrt mit irgendso ner 8-Kilo-Feile, die ich mal machen konnte: Pffffft... ********gal. Null Habenwillreflex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (15. Januar 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Also dort wo ich unterwegs war, war's geil.
> Traumhaftes Wetter. Boden hart gefroren.
> Hat wieder mal fun gemacht...
> 
> Ich liebe dieses Hobby *grins*


Moin  

nächstes Wochenende machen wir wieder einen gemeinsamen "ausritt"  sofern ich wieder auf dem Damm bin  das Wetter dieses wochenende war zwar Perfekt zum MTB fahren aber ich konnte nicht  Mit Halschmerzen, zugesetzten Stirnhöhlen und dann noch Ohrenschmerzen wollte ichs nicht austesten... zumal ich ja noch 1 Woche Berufsschule habe und mir da eigentlich kurz vor der zwischenprüfung nicht unbedingt fehltage leisten kann. Der Georg konnte dieses Wochenende auch nicht der war im Krankenhaus...

Aber wie gesagt ich hoffe aufs nächste wochenende  Vll. bekommen wir ja eine größere gruppe wie das letzte mal zusammen  
Du musst mir aufjedenfall von deinem test ausritt erzählen Thomas 

LG Sven


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

Welches rad hast denn getestet?


----------



## Yoshimura (17. Januar 2012)

Hi Sven,

wünsch dir und Georg erstmal gute Besserung.

Hoffentlich klappt es trotzdem mit der Tour am weekend 

Ich hab diese Woche ein Merida zum Probefahren bekommen.... 

Wenn Georg noch Interesse an einem Fully hat könnte er ja die Tour ja dann mal mit meinem Reflex fahren um zu schauen ob es ihm gefällt 

Mit dem Verkauf von meinem alten Scott hab ich zwar keine Eile (ich mag das Teil echt) aber wenn's in gute Hände kommt geb ich es auch gerne ab 

lg
Thomas

@rebirth... von meiner Probefahrt mit dem neuen Scott Spark hab ich dir ja schon per E-Mail berichtet. Hoffentlich klappt es auch mal das wir zusammen fahren. Würd mich freuen...


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2012)

Feierabendrunde in Sand am Main, am Mittwoch den 18.01.12.

Treffpunkt wie immer - Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5

auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr

LICHT nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Yoshimura (18. Januar 2012)

Also ein Nightride würde mich ja definitiv auch mal reizen 

Leider hab ich immer noch keine gscheite Lampe und da ich unmittelbar vor der Entscheidung stehe mir endlich auch ein gutes Bike zu gönnen, muss ich finanziel erst mal vorsichtig sein bis ich genau weiß was mich der Spaß dann endgültig kosten wird 

Also heute Nachmittag hab ich das geile Wetter genutzt und eine vorgezogene Probefahrt mit dem Merida gemacht (war ja eig. erst für's WE geplant).

Muss sagen, das DINGENS geht ab wie Schmitts Katz

Hab mich glaub ich bissl verliebt....  

Aber andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Töchter... 

Allen NIGHTRIDERN heute Abend viel fun..... irgendwann bin ich auch dabei 

Sersen
Thomas


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

welches hast du denn gefahren? One-twenty?

Zur Lampe: 

Ich habe die:
*http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510*

und:
*http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100*

Kosten beide net die welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (19. Januar 2012)

10kilo räder  teufelszeuch  

ich bau jetzt ne MZ66 in mein alutech 
damit die kiste wieder 16kilo wiegt


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

HeHe


----------



## brndch (19. Januar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 10kilo räder  teufelszeuch



Stimmt nich Leicht aber auch ned schwer.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo, die Wetterbedingungen Gestern Abend waren fantastisch. Der Boden war Gefroren, die Räder liefen da wie auf Asphalt, dementsprechend Schnell waren wir auch unterwegs.
Gerhard möchte mich in Namen von allen die Gestern dabei waren für die Einkehr sprich Getränke bei der Mechthild in Neuschleichach bedanken.
Gruß Eberhard







 Gerhard 50 und eins, ist noch ein Geiles Alter

Wir wünsche, daß dein Glück sich jeden Tag erneue,
Daß eine gute Tat dich jede Stund´erfreue!
Und wenn nicht eine Tat, so doch ein gutes Wort,
Das selbst im guten wirkt, zu Taten fort.
Und wenn kein Wort, doch ein Gedanke schön und wahr,
Der dir die Seele mach´und rings die Schöpfung klar.


----------



## Yoshimura (19. Januar 2012)

@ rebirth - Ich bin ein Ninety six 3500 gefahren. 
Hab's danach auch mal auf unsere Waage in der Firma gestellt. Wiegt genau 10,5 kg 

Gegenüber meinem gewohnten Reflex fette 5 kg leichter 

Aber egal.. ob schwer oder leicht ... ist Geschmacks- bzw. Ansichtssache - aber fun machen sie ALLE !!!

Irgendwann hab ich eh mal von JEDER SORTE eins im Keller stehen.. *löl*

Die Lampen sind echt nicht teuer. Ich dachte ne gescheite kostet so ab 300 Euro aufwärts. Hmmmmm... wie bist den zufrieden?

lg
Thomas


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

Hi, die spotige hab ich aufm helm, die breitere am lenker. Ich bin voll zufrieden. Für das geld echt der hit, find ich.

Das ninety six is ein 100mm fully? Stimmt das?


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

Hey leude.. Was mach mer am sonntag? Es soll bis montag durchregnen


----------



## Yoshimura (20. Januar 2012)

@rebirth - Neeeee... das Merida hat doch keine 100mm Federweg hinten. 

Das wäre ja _ _ _ a b s o l u t e r _ _ _ LUXUS 

Das Race-Fuly hat 96mm (desderwegen = ninety six).... *grins* 

Keine Ahnung vll. hatte ich am Mittwoch einfach nur nen guten Tag, aber wenn ich an die Probefahrt mit dem 96er denke - fällt mir nur eins ein:

DAS TEIL HAT ECHT GEROCKT !!!!

PS: 
Das Wetter zum weekend kotzt mich auch an  
Ich mag net scho wieda im Regen fahren  (Heulsuse)


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2012)

also fährst auf jeden fall am WE?


----------



## bikepoli (20. Januar 2012)

ERst mal das wichtige heute vorne weg:

 @ BikeOldie 

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, weiterhin Gesundheit, Glück und immer genügend Luft in den Reifen (und im Kerl auch)

wünscht dir bikepoli --> Thomas


Ich hoffe du hast deine Feier   bis Sonntag wieder verarbeitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. Januar 2012)

@ eberhard,

die bestenWünsche zum Geburtstag!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




immer schön auf dem radl bleiben, genug luft in die reifen,
ausreichend zeit zum biken, und a weng a luft im "Oldie"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die besten güße aus der schweiz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aufwiederluga
mathias

PS mir gehts guat in Berg


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2012)

da schließ ich mich den gratulanten mal  an 

alles gute alte wurschthaut


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2012)

Dacht du hast am mittwoch?? Tztz  alles gute!!


----------



## Yoshimura (21. Januar 2012)

Soooooo.... nach mehreren Wochen grübeln und hin und her überlegen; Informationen sammeln, rechnen... alle Pläne wieder über den Haufen schmeißen und von vorne anfangen, hab ich mich jetzt entschieden und mir tatsächlich ein neues gebrauchtes bike gegönnt 

Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer von zwei Bikes:

1. Mein altes Scott Reflex 25 
2. Mein nicht ganz so altes Merida Ninety six

Musste ich einfach mal hier loswerden... *lach*.

PLAN A

Das Scott verkaufen (falls jmd Interesse hat kann er sich ja melden)

PLAN B

Beide Bikes behalten und langfristig durch gelegentlichen Teile-Tausch ihrer Bestimmung gemäß optimieren.

Also im Klartext - das Scott soll durch mehr Federweg vorne und geerbte Leichtbauteile aus dem Merida ein noch komfortableres All-Mountain bzw. Tourenfully werden und das Ninety Six mit der Zeit eine noch schärfere Renn-Feile 

lg
Thomas

PS: Da ich auch beim schrauben und tunen Anfänger bin freu ich mich natürlich über jede Unterstützung wenn's dann mal so weit ist !!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Januar 2012)

So habe ich Gestern gefeiert bis geht nicht mehr. 



 Hiermit möchte mich ich mich bei all für die Glückwünsche bedanken, Danke Danke..............


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2012)

Hey, wie siehts morgen aus? Eher schlecht, oder? Bei uns regnets am laufenden Band.

Thomas zeig doch hier mal den Bike.


----------



## Sveni112 (21. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hey, wie siehts morgen aus? Eher schlecht, oder? Bei uns regnets am laufenden Band



ja bei uns leider auch aber ich werde wohl trotzdem fahren ;D jetzt hab ichs letztes we schon nicht geschafft dann muss morgen ne kleine tour gemacht werden  werden dann halt keine 40km sondern eher 25^^ 
mal schauen wie es sich fahren lässt. Bei der letzten tour war da ja auch auf einmal ein see im weg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Werner und Steve ihr Warm â Duscher, es hat sich doch wider einmal heute gelohnt bei dem miesen Wetter das man sich aufgerappelt, so fuhren wir ohne euch unser 42 km und 620 hm zu dritt. Mein Pech war nur wider heute das ich bei dem Scheâ¦.. Wetter meine Regenablaufbleche vergessen hab, somit war bis zum Schluss mein Hosenboden durch bis auf dem Arsâ¦.


----------



## Sveni112 (22. Januar 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Werner und Steve ihr Warm  Duscher, es hat sich doch wider einmal heute gelohnt bei dem miesen Wetter das man sich aufgerappelt, so fuhren wir unser 42 km und 620 hm zu dritt. Mein Pech war nur wider heute das ich bei dem Sche.. Wetter meine Regenablaufbleche vergessen hab, somit war bis zum Schluss mein Hosenboden durch bis auf dem Ars.



Servus 

also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann wollte der steve heute mit mir fahren  bzw. er ist auch 8km mit mir gefahren und dann gings: "Satz mit X mit dem biken heute wirds wohl nix"  mir ist mitten in der Auffahrt die Kurbel auf der linken seite abgebrochen 
Morgen geh ich gleich zum Hermann weil das normal noch auf garantie laufen muss das bike hab ich ja erst seit juli 2011...  Naja wenn ich was weis meld ich mich mal^^

LG sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2012)

Ich "musste" gestern einjähriges Feiern mit meiner Freundin, da war 7:30 aufstehen zu bald  
War dann beim Sven, leider sehr kurz, aber immerhin ^^


----------



## Yoshimura (22. Januar 2012)

@ rebirt (steve) ... mein ninety six bekomm ich erst zum Ende der Woche, kann deswegen noch keine Fotos einstellen 

Ach du warst heute mit dem Sven unterwegs.... ich wär auch gern mitgefahren aber seine SMS hab ich erst heute früh gelesen und da hatte ich schon mit nem Kumpel ausgemacht, das wir ab 12.00 im GYM schwitzen und danach in der Sauna

Wennst wieda mal nach Wiesentheid kommst gib bescheid... 

@ sven.... tut mir leid mit deiner Kurbel. 

Hoffentlich läufts noch auf Garantie und hoffentlich wirds schnell erledigt, damit wir bald wieder mal auf Tour können.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich "musste" gestern einjähriges Feiern mit meiner Freundin, da war 7:30 aufstehen zu bald
> War dann beim Sven, leider sehr kurz, aber immerhin ^^



So ein Pech aber. Immer mit diesen Ausreden, wen ich das schon Höre. Wan du mal Spielen willst in der Früh, dann mach es und las das Radln Radln sein.


----------



## Sveni112 (22. Januar 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> @ sven.... tut mir leid mit deiner Kurbel.
> 
> Hoffentlich läufts noch auf Garantie und hoffentlich wirds schnell erledigt, damit wir bald wieder mal auf Tour können.




Naja also so wie ich den Herman kenn ist das ganze innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen gemacht jenachdem ob das teil da ist oder nicht. Der Zahnkranz der kurbel ist leider rund bzw. es sind auch zähne ausgebrochen und somit wird diese Welle Nabe verbindung nicht mehr halten... da brauch ich wahrscheinlich ne komplett neue kurbel aber mal schauen ich fahr morgen zum hermann  direkt nach der arbeit da werd ich sehen was der dazu sagt. Wenn was gemacht werden muss ist das mit der Garantie ja eig. pflicht.... Ich hab das bike erst seit ende Juli und es sind erst 940km drauf gefahren...

Naja wir werdens sehen 

Ich plane für nächstes we aufjedenfall schonmal ne tour 

LG Sven


----------



## pinguin (22. Januar 2012)

Mängelhaftung (gesetzliche Verpflichtung Händler zu Kunde), nicht Garantie (das ist ne freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, damit hat der Händler nix zu tun). 24 Monate Mängelhaftung gilt. In den ersten 6 Monaten hat der Händler die Beweispflicht, dass er nix falsches gemacht hat, danach du. Sollte aber bei nem Kurbelbruch wohl eher kein Thema sein, es sei denn, du hast die Kurbel mal im Rahmen eines Sturzes herb irgendwo an nen Fels/Stein gedengelt... 

Zum Sport: Perfekte Witterungsbedingungen im Stadtwald. Viel Wasser, aber auch viel warm. Nassen Hintern kann man trotz nicht vorhandener Schutzbleche (sowas kommt mir nicht an den Crosser) vermeiden. Alte, passend abgelängte, Aldi-Regenhose drüber oder drunter ziehen (je nach Schichtenmodell  )


----------



## slowup-fastdown (22. Januar 2012)

gruezzi mitereinand,

das sportprogramm in den schweizer bergen:

Auto frei schaufeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >> 80 cm Schnee  >> 1 1/2h
Winterwanterung durch den Schnee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  >> 1 1/2h

116cm Schnee am Freitag plus die 80 cm >>
echt geil hier das weiße Zeug   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eishocky DAVOS - GENF (2:3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           >> 3h passiv
Sauna             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                              >>  2h

dazwischen Essen und der sonstige Reha-Kram

aufwiederlugga





          mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (23. Januar 2012)

reha in der schweiz   tztzz beamte 
mich schicken sie bloß nach bad kissingen

update 
oros und ne mz 66sl   solide 16,3kilo


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Januar 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> gruezzi mitereinand,
> 
> das sportprogramm in den schweizer bergen:
> 
> ...






Hallo Mathias, ich hoffe dir gehts soweit gut, beste grüße nach Davos von den Steigerwaltbiker. Bei so viel Schnee sieht man wahrscheinlich keine Schneehasen mehr, oder?  

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2012)

[ame]http://vimeo.com/35545481[/ame]

heftig


----------



## Yoshimura (26. Januar 2012)

@ rebirth.... du wolltest doch mal Fotos von meinem neuem Bike sehen.

Hab heute vor meiner ersten Ausfahrt (von der Probefahrt am Wochenende abgesehen) mal schnell ein paar pix gemacht und gerade in mein Album hochgeladen.
Kannst ja mal nen Blick riskieren.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also am Bike wird sicherlich noch bissl was verändert in der nächsten Zeit. 
Außerdem hab ich heute während der Fahrt so einiges bemerkt wo noch ein wenig Feintuning und Einstellarbeit am Cockpit, Sattel, Fahrwerk-Setup, Reifen, Schaltung usw. nötig wäre.
Da kümmere ich mich morgen drum... bin zu fertig jetzt.

Hab mir zum neuen gebrauchten auch einen neuen Fahrradcomputer mit Höhenmessung gegönnt.

Hab den vor der Fahrt auch genau nach Anleitung eingestellt. Allerdings sind die Werte für mich schlecht einschätzbar.
Wie viele Höhenmeter fährt man den so bei ner 3 Stunden Tour im schönen Steigerwald gewöhnlich....
Meine erreichten Höhenmeter erscheinen mir unrealistisch. Vll. hab ich doch was falsch eingestellt.... ;(

Ansonsten freu ich mich wie Hund über mein neues Bike. Passt wie die FAUST auf's AUGE ... find ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG
Thomas


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2012)

Hi, lässt sich sehn das bike. Einzig den vorbau würd ICH tauschen  hast das hier im forum erstanden?
Welchen tacho hast du denn? 
Mein handy-gps zeicht auch zu viele HM an.. So ein scheiß


----------



## Yoshimura (29. Januar 2012)

thx... 

Joa... beim Vorbau bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig was ich machen soll. 

Entweder gegen nen schwarzen tauschen oder halt noch mehr WEISS am Bike verbauen damit es stimmiger wird. Evtl. Felgen, Sattel, Pedale in weiß.. sieht sicher auch schick aus 

Aber das wichtigste ist ja wie es fährt und net wie es aussieht... 

Heute meinen zweiten Ausritt mit dem "neuen" gemacht. 

Erst mit dem Sven auf den Friedrichsberg hoch... leider waren die TRAILS teilweiße unfahrbar (Forstarbeiten, vereist usw.) und dann bin ich noch weng allein mit Druck auf den Pedalen Waldautobahnen und Schotterwege gefahren  Das kann das Merida schon extrem geil... 

Bezüglich dem Tacho. Ist ein VDO MC 1.0. Glaub aber inzwischen schon das er ganz gut die Höhenmeter ermittel. Heute waren es nicht so viel.


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2012)

wolltest du nicht mal runter kommen?! 

Geht dem Sven sein rad wieder?


----------



## Sveni112 (29. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht mal runter kommen?!
> 
> Geht dem Sven sein rad wieder?



Jup mein radel funzt wieder *lachtot*

Naja also die tour war schon ganz lustig aber die beste abfahrt also der Wurzelweg liegt von oben bis unten komplett voll mit bäumen wir haben bestimmt 30 oder 40 min gebraucht unsere bikes die 3-400m runter zu tragen aber ich hoff mal, dass der Wurzelweg, da er ja auch ausgewiesener Wanderweg ist, wieder in den ursprünglichen zustand zurück versetzt wird. Ansonsten geh ich da mal auf die Barrikaden. So kann das ganze nicht bleiben  schaut da oben aus wie Sau   Ich hab aber zum glück bilder von vorher irgendwo und ich hab bilder von heute  vll post ich die später nochmal 

LG Sven


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2012)

jo mach ma. Was warn jetzt mit der kurbel? ne neue drauf?


----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2012)

bin mittwoch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (30. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend,

bei meinem selle italia slr ist der überzug hinüber. Gibts bei uns jemanden der sowas neu beziehen kann?

Gruß


----------



## pinguin (31. Januar 2012)

Da du nichts weiter verschlimmern kannst: Mach' den Schaumstoff abenfalls weg, verschleife die Kanten der Kunststoffschale und oben drauf noch den Gußansatz glätten. Dann fährste mal so, ohne Schaumstoff und Leder. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass du danach gar nicht mehr über einen Bezug nachdenkst.

Selber mache ich das seit vielen Jahren so, 2x SLR, 1x Flite und 1x NoName (Geierschnabel). Bequem, robust und sehr gut für Hintern, die gerne mal zu Problemstellen neigen.


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2012)

bequem ohne polsterung? muss man das verstehen?  machst mal ein Foto für uns? 

Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2012)

bin  ich auch ne zeitlang so gefahrn   alles gewohnheit


----------



## bikepoli (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute hier im Netz! 

Zur Erinnerung: Heute findet seit langem wieder mal ein Härtetest statt. 
Die Steigerwaldbiker starten eben heute zu gewohnter Zeit zur ihrer Mittwochs-Abendrunde, die sich heute zu einem Ice-Ride gemausert hat. 

Als heute könnt ihr mal elles so testen - Lampen  / Griffheizung (wenn vorhanden) Schuhheizung oder einfach mal eure Winterklamotten.

Als hier noch mal zusammengefasst:
Start wie gewohnt 18:30 Uhr  
Treff wie gewohnt beim bike-oldie


----------



## pinguin (1. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> bequem ohne polsterung? muss man das verstehen?  machst mal ein Foto für uns?
> 
> Grüße



Wozu ein Foto? Wie ein Sattel aussieht, weißt du doch. Kannst mir glauben, das ist bequem. Bzw. wenn der Chrtistian nach dem Abzug vom Leder sieht, dass zw. Leder und Plastikschale gerade mal 5 mm nicht druckstabiles "Polster" dazwischen ist, wird er eh für sich feststellen, dass er die ganze Zeit auf dem Plastik gesessen ist. Das "Polster" hat null Wirkung.


----------



## Fliege (1. Februar 2012)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> bei meinem selle italia slr ist der überzug hinüber. Gibts bei uns jemanden der sowas neu beziehen kann?
> 
> Gruß



Falls du nicht so ganz überzeugt vom Pingus Vorschlag bist:
Bei Ress in Schwebheim (Kutschen und Schlitten) gibt's 'ne Sattlerei, die sowas wohl auch machen...

F.


----------



## derwolf02 (1. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid wirklich hart, heute abend biken zu gehen!

Ich hatte mich ursprünglich für nach der Arbeit (18:30 nach Sand schaff ich nicht, weil ich in Schweinfurt arbeite und mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel anreisen müsste) mit einem Kollegen zum Nightride um Schweinfurt verabredet, aber gestern entschieden, dass wir das wegen Glätte und Kälte verschieben. Ich bin zwar viel draußen, fahre bei jedem Wetter Bike und geh einmal pro Winter Schneezelten - aber bei zweistelligen Minusgraden und dem Wind ist die Bikesaison irgendwann zu Ende.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und keine Erfrierungen! Lasst morgen mal hören, wie's war.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2012)

DAT geht schon 
ich fahr eh jeden tag mit dem rad zur arbeit 
hat auch was 
früh bei mondshein übern baggersee zurollen
aber noch geht das nicht

evt bin ich heut auch dabei wenn ich rechtzeitig vom doc rauskomm 
also net warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (1. Februar 2012)

wer den bisherigen Herbst/Winter ab Oktober aktiv draussen miterlebt hat, sollte Stand jetzt genug Erfahrung und Eingewöhnung haben, um auch bei -10° C nicht vor der Heizung sitzen bleiben zu müssen.

Wenn's mal weniger als -15° C hat, dann können wir ja mal über berechtigtes Hallenhalma diskutieren 

Gestern und heute, jeweils zw. 5 und 7 Uhr unterwegs gewesen, traumhaft. Und, wie der Wolf schon schreibt, Arbeitsweg dann noch übern Baggersee verlängert, die Stimmung dort ist immer wieder schön.

Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## brndch (1. Februar 2012)

Gut, dann schau ich heute abend auch mal wieder vorbei! Aber ned warten!

Grüße

Den Tipp mit dem sattel abziehen find ich ganz gut, Danke


----------



## bikepoli (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute 

cih hoffe man erreicht noch alle Verückten die hier bei uns heute fahren wollten

Der geplante ICE - Nightride fällt heute aus !!!!!!


----------



## bikepoli (1. Februar 2012)

@ christian --> brndch

ich hoffe du liest das noch 

melde dich doch bitte kurz - nicht dass du umsonst rumfährst !!

gib doch kurz laut


----------



## brndch (1. Februar 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> @ christian --> brndch
> 
> ich hoffe du liest das noch
> 
> ...



laut


----------



## Sveni112 (1. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich hab da gerade was gefunden, das euch auch interessieren könnte 
Da kommen eventuell ein paar trailsperrungen auf uns zu im bereich Iphöfer Wald was sich denk ich auch auf einen teil des Schwanbergs bezieht und uns damit bei touren beeinträchtigen könnte falls da was passiert 

aber lest den zeitungsartikel einfach selbst 

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Sperrschilder-fuer-Mountainbiker;art773,6592777

mfg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2012)

du musst nur schnell genug fahren, dann siehst auch keine schilder mehr 

@Thomas und Co.: War voll super heute zu fahren  War nicht kalt, nur der (gegen-)Wind war kacke


----------



## pinguin (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, war gestern auch noch ne gute Stunde den Heimweg von der Arbeit verlängern und es war schön. Wenn man's einigermaßen geschickt anstellt, kann man ja zum Glück einiges an freier Fläche durch Waldwege oder zumindest Heckenwindschutz bezüglich des Windes erträglich machen.

A bisserl was geht immer


----------



## bergschreck (2. Februar 2012)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ja, war gestern auch noch ne gute Stunde den Heimweg von der Arbeit verlängern und es war schön. Wenn man's einigermaßen geschickt anstellt, kann man ja zum Glück einiges an freier Fläche durch Waldwege oder zumindest Heckenwindschutz bezüglich des Windes erträglich machen.
> 
> A bisserl was geht immer



ihr seid ja eisenbereift 

ich war gestern ne std. laufen und mir hat´s bei der kälte alles zammgezogen  (war trotzdem geil)

ihr habt meinen höchsten Respekt verdient.


----------



## Sveni112 (3. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich hab vor morgen nach dem aufstehen mal ne tour zu drehen hat jemand lust?  
Wenn ja, einfach ne nachricht an micht 
ich schau mich gerade mal nach einem alternativen trail um nachdem der wurzelweg im moment einfach nur zerstört ist...


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2012)

Wann willst du fahren? Ich wär evtl dabei.


----------



## Sveni112 (3. Februar 2012)

Kommt drauf an wann ich aufsteh  Ich denk mal so gegen 11 halb 12 werd ich fahren. Aber ich muss mir noch einen neuen Weg suchen der Wurzelweg ist nicht befahrbar...

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...902719_100001223845391_994266_122792735_n.jpg

DAS war mal ne richtig geile Abfahrt aber da kannst du bis zur straße runter die 3-400m einfach nurnoch tragen... :kotz:


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2012)

Naja eigentlich weng blöd für mich morgen früh. Ich muss kurz nach regensburg driven.. Ich denk so um 14/15 uhr bin ich wieder im land.


----------



## Sveni112 (3. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich weng blöd für mich morgen früh. Ich muss kurz nach regensburg driven.. Ich denk so um 14/15 uhr bin ich wieder im land.



Hmm 14/15 uhr is mir eigentlich zu spät um loszufahren  Dann werd ich morgen wohl alleine ne runde drehen


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs wenn du und thomas am sonntag nach sand kommen würdet?


----------



## Yoshimura (4. Februar 2012)

@rebirt = Ich kann dieses Wochenende leider gar nicht biken. 
Hab mir beim Sport den Knöchel verletzt und muss das erstmal auskurieren bevor ich das wieder belaste 

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (4. Februar 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> @rebirt = Ich kann dieses Wochenende leider gar nicht biken.
> Hab mir beim Sport den Knöchel verletzt und muss das erstmal auskurieren bevor ich das wieder belaste
> 
> lg
> Thomas



Ich hab heute bei -15,6°C auch gekniffen  Nachdem ich schon nach 20 minuten gefroren hab in denen ich einladungen ausgeteilt hab. Aber ich hoffe nächstes we wirds besser  und Vll. ist dann auch der Wurzelweg wieder zum teil frei


----------



## rebirth (5. Februar 2012)

Eberhard ich hab den Wecker heute früh net gehört. 
Kotzt mich voll an bei dem Schönen Wetter.

Fährt jemand Mittwochs?


----------



## bergschreck (6. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Eberhard ich hab den Wecker heute früh net gehört.
> Kotzt mich voll an bei dem Schönen Wetter.
> 
> Fährt jemand Mittwochs?



hi steve,

hoffe du hast dich dann wenigstens allein auf deinen Bock gesetzt und hast das Wetter ausgenutzt. 

gruß robert


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. Februar 2012)

Grüezi,

mal so nen kleinen Abriß der REHA:

Freitag -25° früh; - 13° mittag; > 3 Std. Langlauf - schön aber zukalt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samstag -25° früh; - 17° mittag; > 4 Std. Wandern im Schnee - guat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonntag -27° früh; - 14° mittag;  >>  4 Std. Schneeschuhwandern 
im 2m tiefen Pulverschnee - geil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Montag -27° früh; - 17° mittag;  >> 7 Std. Skifahren - geil aber arschkalt;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Glück brennt die Sonne vom klaren Himmel und wärmt etwas.

Und nu darf ich wieder heim.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









aufwiederluaga
mathias


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2012)

bergschreck schrieb:


> hast das Wetter ausgenutzt



Ne... leider net. Alleine is immer so ne sache..


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Februar 2012)

hast angst alleine im wald 

ich war laufen am schwanberg und hab mir neue trails angeschaut


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

Nachts ja *gg

Is mir zu langweilig alleine 
Walter fährst du aktuell noch? Würd evtl ma runter kommen wenns net grad mittwoch/sonntag ist.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Februar 2012)

jeden tag früh und mittags/abends 

nightride geb ich mir grad nicht 
weil ich abends schmerzprobs hab die durch die kälte verstärkt werden 
aber hey so isses halt 

der frühling kommt


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

Mittags is etwas früh  könnt ma so um 16:30 in sw sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo Steve, Sorry habe leider Morgen Abend 18 Uhr einen Dringen Termin den ich leider nicht Absagen konnte. 

Auf jeden fall bin ich wieder am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## bikepoli (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute - hallo Steigerwaldbiker 

bin z. Zt etwas angeschlagen (Erkältung mit ordenticihem Schnupfen ) da bietet sich das Radeln bei der Eiseskälte *nicht *wirklich an,

Ich für mich muss für Morgen absagen - ich werde also in Sand beim Night-Ride _*nicht *_starten -  schade --> ich hoffe aber  dass ich am Sonntag wieder dabei sein kann !

Wollen will ich auf jeden Fall sonntags wieder


----------



## pinguin (8. Februar 2012)

Null Höhenmeter...


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2012)

Sauber 

Fährt heute "abend" jemand irgendwo?  ...hoffentlich hab ich Star Wars 3D nicht umsonst abgesagt


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2012)

@Eberhard: 







So kannst du ohne Flash player Bilder hochladen.. gerade selbst probiert ;-)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo, Temperaturen waren immer noch in zweistelligen Minusbereich so haben wir Gestern bei der Arsch-Kälte mal unsere Spikes getestet. Hier einige Bilder von der Eistour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (13. Februar 2012)

hallo rebirth --> steven 
hallo bike oldi --> eberhard

Ich habe heute noch zwei (alos für jeden eine) Wärmeschutzhaube erhalten - werde diese am Mittewoch abend mitbringen 

bis denn


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Top  

Wer ist dabei morgen abend?
   ...trails sind übrigens kein akt bei dem wetter.
War heut in Nbg, war alles fahrbar!


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/242018/

Schaut euch das mal an


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2012)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Werd mal den Roland besuchen.. Falls ichs überleb: bis Mittwoch!


----------



## pinguin (18. Februar 2012)

Zieht euch ordentlich Nässeschutz an. War grad' im Stadtwald... Kampftauchen ist ein Dreck dagegen.


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2012)

@Eberhard und Co.: Schönen Gruß vom Roland


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Miteinander! Ich verfolge das Forum schon seit längerem (leider nur passiv) und möchte meinen Fund Heute mal zum Anlass nehmen aktiv zu posten. Habe Heut Mittag auf dem Schlangenweg von Zell hoch im oberen Drittel (vor dem Flachstück) eine Minipumpe gefunden. Vor mir waren (denke 2) Leute unterwegs. Eventuell vermisst die ja einer davon...
Gruß

Helmut


----------



## bikepoli (21. Februar 2012)

hallo Leute 
@ all in und um Sand

muss euch leider mitteilen, dass ich morgen abend leider _*nicht *_mit radeln kann. Sollte es für mich doch irgend wie klappen werde ich rechtzeitig kommen - zum treffpunkt meine ich natürlich. Warten ist nicht angesagt :-(


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2012)

hey, das is ja blöd.. 

Habt "Ihr" interesse am Sonntag ne Tour von Leutenbach nach (ich glaube) Pottenstein zu fahren?


----------



## bergschreck (23. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hey, das is ja blöd..
> 
> Habt "Ihr" interesse am Sonntag ne Tour von Leutenbach nach (ich glaube) Pottenstein zu fahren?



d.h. dann, bike ins auto, nach leutenbach, mit dem bike nach pottenstein und zurück, bike ins auto, wieder heim?

och nö, gibt bei uns auch schöne Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (23. Februar 2012)

Moin 

ich komm gerade von ner Tour zurück und bin enttäuscht 
Nicht nur, dass sie den kompletten wurzelweg zerstört haben durch holzfällarbeiten, mittlerweile ist der komplette 3km lange singletrail bis dahin ebenfalls komplett gesperrt  Man kann gerade noch über 2 auffahrten hoch bzw. runter... Ich hoffe, dass sich da schleunigst was ändert so mach das ganze keinen spaß und die offenen auffahrten sind auch noch dermaßen zusammengefahren durch die holz LKW´s des is einfach nur zum heulen....


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Februar 2012)

locker  bleiben   sveni 

ist doch immer so im winter 
wird holzgerückt 

das regelt sich alles mit der zeit 


und die spuren sind von den bösen mtb´lern   
nie von den forstarbeitern die schweben über den waldboden


----------



## Sveni112 (23. Februar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> locker  bleiben   sveni
> 
> ist doch immer so im winter
> wird holzgerückt
> ...



JA aber SO dermaßen schlimm war der friedrichsberg die letzten jahre nicht zugerichtet  So machts wirklich keinen spaß mehr.... Insgesamt ist die beste abfahrt komplett zerstört und der ganze weg (singletrail) 6km einfach nur kaputt... 

Gibts auf dem Schwanberg im moment befahrbare wege? Ich hab/hatte diese woche urlaub und den wollte ich eigentlich nutzen...


----------



## brndch (23. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich bin zwar zur zeit ned im Wald anzutreffen, is mir einfach zu nass.

Heute morgen in der Zeitung:

*Greenpeace wirft Staatsforsten Abholzen vor *

  Greenpeace beschuldigt die Bayerischen  Forstbetriebe, die Buchenwälder im Freistaat systematisch auszubeuten  und zu vernichten. Die Umweltorganisation hat Beispiele ihrer Ansicht  nach illegaler Abholzungen präsentiert.


----------



## Sveni112 (24. Februar 2012)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich bin zwar zur zeit ned im Wald anzutreffen, is mir einfach zu nass.
> 
> Heute morgen in der Zeitung:
> ...



Moin,

ja, dass auf dem Friedrichsberg fast nurnoch Buchen gefällt werden stimmt. Unsere Trails gehen fast die ganze zeit durch wälder und egal wo gefällt wurde es waren immer die Laubwälder... und von den gefällten bäumen die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab waren es zu 95% Laubbäume also Eichen oder Buchen. Gerade mal 5% waren Tannenbäume. Ich muss mal bilder machen es schaut schrecklich aus. Die Fällen dieses jahr schon wieder an dem gleichen Hang auf dem sie letztes jahr schon fast alles mit dem Harvester geschmissen haben. von der Straße aus kann man rauf schauen da liegt fast alles...
Das der großteil der buchen fällt liegt an den Hohen preisen die dafür im moment gezahlt werden


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand in/um sand?  falls sich keiner meldet fahr ich beim roland um 10.

Grüße


----------



## bikepoli (25. Februar 2012)

also ich habs schon vor - ist ja schließlich sonntag


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Februar 2012)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich bin zwar zur zeit ned im Wald anzutreffen, is mir einfach zu nass.
> 
> Heute morgen in der Zeitung:
> ...





Hallo Christian das ganze geht nur ums Geld, nach der von Edmund Stoiber 2003 verabschiedeten Forstreform wird seit Anfang 2004 großflächiger Raubbau an den fränkischen Buchenbeständen betrieben. Im Visier stehen besonders die alten, dicken Stämme, die die leere Staatskasse wieder auffüllen sollen. Wer in den letzten Monaten regelmäßig Gebiket hat und durch die erwachte Natur im Steigerwald fuhr, konnte viele dicke Emmas, so die liebevolle Bezeichnung der Naturschützer, fein säuberlich portioniert und gestapelt an den Forststraßen liegen sehen: dicke Buchenstämme, die zum Export für den Weltmarkt bereit liegen. Denn der Markt für Buchenholz ist attraktiv wie nie. Die Käufer stehen inzwischen Schlange und zahlen Höchstpreise, denn in fast allen Industrieländern wurden Buchen und Eichen nahezu vollständig abgeholzt. Vor allem Chinesen und das Nachbarland Österreich, das seinen Holzhaus-Bauboom befriedigen will, sind dankbare Abnehmer für die fränkischen Reichtümer.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo hier eine kleine Info aus unsere Nachbar Gemeinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. März 2012)

Ist schon klasse Peter


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2012)

was sehen meine augen, zwei alte vids von mir, aber ich hab ja auch scho a video von jemand aus eurer gruppe gsehn, als lago 136 kehrentrail vorbereitung, und muss sagen des hat scho gut ausgschaut. wenns wetter im april so wird wie letzt johr, würd ich mich freuen wenn ihr wieder mal in die fränkischen kommt. märz gehts nemmer, weil ich erst zum lago fohr, und danach auf die kanaren
gruss peter


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. März 2012)

Die alten sind zum aufwärmen Peter, hier ist dein neues.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. März 2012)

Was ist bei der Arbeit mehr als 100 %?

Die Bedeutung von "mehr als 100%.. "
Wer mehr als 100 Prozent gibt - die Bedeutung ...
Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, aus dem
amerikanischen ins deutsche zu übersetzen und dabei mal
eine kleine Analyse dessen zu präsentieren, was es bedeutet,
wenn Menschen in Besprechungen und Meetings darüber
stöhnen, sie würden am Arbeitsplatz "mehr als 100
Prozent" geben. Denn rein mathematisch und physisch ist es
nicht möglich, mehr als eine volle Leistung zu geben, die ja
100 Prozent bedeutet.
Doch wir können, so ist es eben in der Mathematik, das
Ganze mathematisch aufdröseln und kommen zu einem
erstaunlichen Ergebnis:
Geben wir den Buchstaben des deutschen Alphabets Zahlen
in ihrer richtigen Reihenfolge, so ergeben sich für den
Buchstaben A = 1, B = 2, C = 3 usw. bis Z = 26.
Das sieht dann in Reihe so aus:
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
21 22 23 24 25 26
Setzen wir nun die unter Kollegen und Vorgesetzen gern
genutzten einfachen Worte in Zahlen um und addieren
diese, dann kommen wir zu folgenden prozentualen
Arbeitsleistungen:
A - R - B - E - I - T - E - N
1 + 18 + 2 + 5 + 9 + 20 + 5 + 14 = 74 Prozent
Erstaunlich, nicht wahr? Allein nur Arbeiten reicht also
nicht aus!
W- I - S - S - E - N
23 + 9 + 19 + 19 + 5 + 14 = 79 Prozent
Auch Wissen allein scheint nicht auszureichen, um mehr als
100 Prozent zu geben.
H - A - L - T - U - N - G
8 + 1 + 12 + 20 + 21 + 14 + 7 = 83 Prozent
Die Haltung zur Arbeit hat da schon deutlich mehr Punkte
vorzuweisen, doch auch sie reicht nicht aus, um das Alibi für
weniger Arbeit zu erschaffen.
Und hier haben wir sie, die wahre Bedeutung dessen, was es
bedeutet, mehr als 100 Prozent zu geben:
S - C - H - L - E - I - M - E - N
19 + 3 + 8 + 12 + 5 + 9 + 20 + 5 + 21 = 102 Prozent
Wobei das nun doch noch getoppt werden kann, nämlich
von den Kollegen, die es auf knapp 130 Prozent
"Arbeitsleistung" schaffen:
A - R - S - C - H - K - R - I - E - C - H - E - N
1 + 18 + 19 + 3 + 8 + 11 + 18 + 9 + 5 + 3 + 8 + 5 + 21 =
129 Prozent
In der nächsten Besprechung könnt Ihr Euch also nun
entspannt zurücklehnen und Euch eins Grinsen, wenn der
Kollege neben Euch wieder einmal über seine "mehr als 100
Prozent geben" spricht. Ihr wisst nun, was er damit meint...


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2012)




----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. März 2012)

Hallo Thomas-Gerhard-Werner-Mathias und Stiev, man könnte doch mal in dieser Woche das Radfahren am Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag verschieben. Den am Mittwoch Abend Überträgt der Bayrischer Rundfunk um 19:00 Uhr die 5. Jahreszeit, die Salvatorprobe am Nockherberg. Wie steht ihr dazu, machma ma eine ausnahmen oder. 

Bitte um eine Info

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas-Gerhard-Werner-Mathias und Stiev, man könnte doch mal in dieser Woche das Radfahren am Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag verschieben. Den am Mittwoch Abend Überträgt der Bayrischer Rundfunk um 19:00 Uhr die 5. Jahreszeit, die Salvatorprobe am Nockherberg. Wie steht ihr dazu, machma ma eine ausnahmen oder.
> 
> Bitte um eine Info
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,
ich hoffen, wenn mein Erkältung auskuriert ist kann ich auch wieder mal mitfahren . Allerdings ist mein Trainingsstand kleiner 0  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. März 2012)

@all,

super wäre am donnerstag auch dabei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




morgen bin ich auf geburtstag, da wäre donnerstag super !!!!!!!!!!

da können a wir wieder mal zum hermann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also von mir aus bis donnerstag, 18:30 Uhr






mathias


----------



## bikepoli (6. März 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas-Gerhard-Werner-Mathias und Stiev, man könnte doch mal in dieser Woche das Radfahren am Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag verschieben. Den am Mittwoch Abend Überträgt der Bayrischer Rundfunk um 19:00 Uhr die 5. Jahreszeit, die Salvatorprobe am Nockherberg. Wie steht ihr dazu, machma ma eine ausnahmen oder.
> 
> Bitte um eine Info
> 
> Gruß Eberhard


 

Hallo Eberhard

der Vorschlag ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht - ich wäre auch dabei 
Von mir aus gerne am Donnerstag

Also ich richte mich danach - Mittwoch kein Nightride --> dafür Donnerstag radeln


----------



## bikepoli (6. März 2012)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Eberhard,
> ich hoffen, wenn mein Erkältung auskuriert ist kann ich auch wieder mal mitfahren . Allerdings ist mein Trainingsstand kleiner 0
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin


 
Hallo Erwin

das mit deinem Trainingsstand ist doch kein Problem - wir bringen dich schon wieder auf einen positiven Wert; so +1,5


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2012)

ok, dann donnerstag. packt schonmal eure regenklamotten ein *gg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. März 2012)

Hier einige Bilder von unsere heutige Tour


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. März 2012)

Info über ein  Bike Event in Königsberg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. März 2012)

Hallo an all. 

Wir Starten Morgen Abend 10 Minuten Später, Stiev ist bis 18:00 in Arbeit, so wäre es mit unsere bisherige Startzeit aweng Knapp für in.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. März 2012)

Die Heutigen Nachrichten


----------



## Sveni112 (13. März 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo an all.
> 
> Wir Starten Morgen Abend 10 Minuten Später, Stiev ist bis 18:00 in Arbeit, so wäre es mit unsere bisherige Startzeit aweng Knapp für in.



Sind bei euch überhaupt die Wege befahrbar?
Bei uns hier auf dem Friedrichsberg ist nichts zu machen da liegt alles durch fällarbeiten und co....

Ausserdem ist mein radel mal wieder kaputt aber ich hoff, dass ich es morgen wieder abholen kann 

lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2012)

was hast wieder kaputt gemacht 

schwanberg is soweit ok

sw schaut auch gut aus 

würzburg -theilheim usw  geht auch gut 

und ich hab ne verkackte grippe 



kenn sich jemand um neustadt/salle aus 
bin da demnächst 4wochen auf reha

@oldie
aufm waldweg vom auto weggeräumt      des brauchts nicht


----------



## Sveni112 (13. März 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was hast wieder kaputt gemacht
> 
> schwanberg is soweit ok
> 
> ...



Naja kaputt gemacht hab ich eigentlich nix  
Nur ging mir das ständige knarzen im rahmen während dem fahren auf die Eier und die Vordere Hydraulische scheibenbremse ging mal wieder kaum (Ende Januar neue Beläge bekommen weil die alten ölgetränkt waren) Eventuell ist da die Zuleitung oder die Federgabel undicht ich weis es nicht. Vom "Federgabeldeo" kanns eigentlich nicht sein weil ich das ganze nur per lappen auf die Gabel und den Dämpfer aufbringe also irgendwas muss vorn an der Bremse undicht sein. Ich hab keine lust alle 1,5 monata neue bremsbeläge einzubauen kommt glaub ich auf die zeit weng teuer 

LG Sven


----------



## brndch (14. März 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo an all.
> 
> Wir Starten Morgen Abend 10 Minuten Später, Stiev ist bis 18:00 in Arbeit, so wäre es mit unsere bisherige Startzeit aweng Knapp für in.



Das heißt also 18:40. Ich komm auch vorbei...

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=related"]Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

gebt euch das mal


----------



## benz82 (16. März 2012)

und ich Depp hab mein Rennrad verkauft

Wenn ich das mal früher gewusst hätte


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. März 2012)

Dies war Heute eine Power-Runde über die schönsten Singletrails in unserem Gebiet. 
Landschaftlich war alles herausragend, aber konditionell wie fahrtechnisch fordernde uns diese Runden. Zunächst geht es bis auf dem Zeiler Berg. Hier beginnt das Trailvergnügen im Bergkamm. Zuletzt  erreicht man wieder den Grund, bevor es über Limbach zurück nach Sand geht. War Heute ein gelungener Trail Saisonstart Gerhard deine Vorarbeit war wieder einmal Super Danke.


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/487561/cat/24

2x NN in 2,35!


----------



## bergschreck (19. März 2012)

Die Bilder machen ja Lust auf mehr.

Hoffentlich klappt´s bei mir am Mittwoch mal wieder. ;-)

Gruß Robert


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

Morgen 19:00 nbg? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (19. März 2012)

da arbeite ich noch, aber Mittwoch könnte klappen.


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

Cool. Dann seh ich endlich dein neues bike


----------



## bergschreck (19. März 2012)

ne, leider nicht. da ist mir am Samstag das Schaltauge abgerissen. :-(


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

der in breitengüssbach hat keines rumliegen?


----------



## bergschreck (20. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> der in breitengüssbach hat keines rumliegen?



hat der Nicolai?


----------



## rebirth (20. März 2012)

Ruf halt mal an. Testfahren konnt man welche/eines. Weiß es auch nur vom hören sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. März 2012)

am schnellsten is es wenn du den kalle (nicolai)
anrufst   die sind schnell mit solchen e-teilen 

steve    was machen deine fully pläne?


----------



## bergschreck (21. März 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> am schnellsten is es wenn du den kalle (nicolai)
> anrufst   die sind schnell mit solchen e-teilen
> 
> steve    was machen deine fully pläne?



dankschön  
genauso hab ich's gestern gemacht. schaltauge ist unterwegs und wahrscheinlich heute schon in der Post


----------



## bergschreck (21. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ruf halt mal an. Testfahren konnt man welche/eines. Weiß es auch nur vom hören sagen



hat kein nicolai


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2012)

Komisch... Kommst mit deinem neuen wenn das schaltauge da ist? Wie hast das eigentlich kaputt bekommen?


----------



## bergschreck (21. März 2012)

wenn das Teil rechtzeitig kommt, bin ich klar mit dem neuen am Start.  
ein *********ast hat's mir abgerissen.


----------



## bergschreck (21. März 2012)

so, hat doch nicht geklappt und das Schaltauge ist auch noch nicht da :-(


----------



## Sveni112 (21. März 2012)

Na wie war eure tour heute? 

meine war zwar ziemlich spontan aber hats mal wieder richtig gebockt  Eigentlich wollte ich Joggen gehen aber da hab ich mir gedacht scheis drauf jetzt wird gefahren  
Nach 20km Trail war ich dann mangels licht wieder daheim  Ich durfte auch mal wieder über so ca 2km Trail mein bike tragen bzw. schieben aber Wayne  Das spassigste war die abfahrt über die hauptstraße^^
Ich wäre fast geblitzt worden  mit 69km/h im ort  aber das blitzer auto hatte schon abgebaut und war weg gefahren  

MFG Sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. März 2012)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Na wie war eure tour heute?
> 
> meine war zwar ziemlich spontan aber hats mal wieder richtig gebockt  Eigentlich wollte ich Joggen gehen aber da hab ich mir gedacht scheis drauf jetzt wird gefahren
> Nach 20km Trail war ich dann mangels licht wieder daheim  Ich durfte auch mal wieder über so ca 2km Trail mein bike tragen bzw. schieben aber Wayne  Das spassigste war die abfahrt über die hauptstraße^^
> ...





Hallo unsere tour war auch nicht schlecht wir sind Gestern wieder einmal seit langen die Schlange von oben nach unten gefahren, der Trail war Trocken, war echt Geil bis auf zwei Stürze von mir. Der eine war in einen tiefen Schlamloch mit Abroller übern Lenker, der andere Spielte sich auch so ähnlich ab, mit überschlag oder Salto übern Lenker weis auch nicht mehr es war ja dann alles dunkel, bin in vollem Tempo mit  meinen vorderem Rad in einem ca. 2 Meter langen Stecken reingebrettert. Die Felge war natürlich im Arsch.


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2012)

Hi Eberhard,
ich hoffe Dir ist nichts passiert ! Wie sehen die Trails aus, ich wollte morgen mal die Schlange rauf und dann E3 und E2 runter fahren 

Oder vielleicht doch zum Schwanberg, mal Walter fragen wie es dort aussieht


----------



## bikepoli (23. März 2012)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Eberhard,
> ich hoffe Dir ist nichts passiert ! Wie sehen die Trails aus, ich wollte morgen mal die Schlange rauf und dann E3 und E2 runter fahren
> 
> Oder vielleicht doch zum Schwanberg, mal Walter fragen wie es dort aussieht


 

Hallo Erwin 

du wirst doch nicht wieder radeln wollen!

So ganz alleine im Wald - das ist "gefährlich" wie beim bike oldie zu lesen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> 
> du wirst doch nicht wieder radeln wollen!
> 
> So ganz alleine im Wald - das ist "gefährlich" wie beim bike oldie zu lesen ist



Doch Doch ich radel wieder  ist schon die dritte Tour in den letzten Wochen. 

Ich fahre ja tagsüber (Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag), mal schauen was ich mache, entweder steht mein Auto in Zell oder Iphofen 
Wie sind die Trails in Zell ??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (23. März 2012)

wie gesagt   sa mittag schwanberg wär ich am start


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie gesagt   sa mittag schwanberg wär ich am start


ich melde mich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. März 2012)

Hallo Erwin spüre Heute noch mein Kreuz von letzen Sturz, war einfach viel zu schnell Nachts unterwegs man sollte im Dunkeln einfach aweng langsam fahrn.  Die Schlange ist in ersten drittel von unten her gesehen  mit einer riesigen Fichte Blockiert, am sonsten ist er super zum fahrn, die anderen Pfade sind oky.


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2012)

Moin. Ich bin für Sonntag früh raus. Ich fahr um 13:30 in SW mit. Zweimal am tag pack ich net ;-)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. März 2012)

Hallo, wenn da einer sagt das ist kein Wetter zum Biken, ja dann weiß ich nichts mehr. War Heut so richtig geil zum fahrn.


----------



## bergschreck (28. März 2012)

war ja doch wieder mal schö´ mit den Sandern ;-)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs das war doch  Heute eine Tailorgie von feinsten oder, was meint ihr dazu. Gerhard war so richtig in Top form, oder wie getobt. Steve du warst auch nicht schlecht, wen du so weiter machst wirst noch ein richtiger Techniker. Wahrscheinlich war alles an Techniker Robert gelegen, der alle hinterniese mit Bravur gemeistert hat.


----------



## Sveni112 (29. März 2012)

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kit...eber-Drahtseil-Schwer-verletzt;art773,6701703

Schon gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. März 2012)

Hallo, Mir ist das auch schon so ähnlich passiert, ist schon ne blöde Sache. Da war auch ein Weg versperrt, das war in den Alpen bei einer Weidekoppel. War da aber selber Schuld, war wie immer zu schnell unterwegs und bemerkte es zu spät. Bei deren Sache, wenn dies ein öffentlicher Weg ist, müsste der Winzer doch ein Warndreieck aufstellen oder, vielleicht kann unser Beamter Thomas zu diesen Thema was sagen


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2012)

Hi 
Walter und ich waren am Samstag auch am Schwanberg / Iphofen unterwegs, da ist uns aber nichts aufgefallen.
Es waren zwar einige Winzer in den Weinbergen unterwegs, allerdings "schweres" Geräte ist mir da nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## rebirth (30. März 2012)

Wart ihr zu zweit unterwegs? Hast dein rad mit pinion scho?


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wart ihr zu zweit unterwegs? Hast dein rad mit pinion scho?



Ja zu Zweit, Walter und ich 

Nein Alutech Fanes Enduro Pinion kommt frühesten Ende Mai Mitte Juni, Pinion hat Lieferschwierigkeiten


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2012)

das mit dem seil ist ne standartsache 
bei den weinbauern 

aber den ausleger sieht man eigentlich 

naja hoffe der typ wird gesund


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. April 2012)

Hallo Geile Tour und Geiles Wetter, sind Heute auf den Trails um das Steinerne Kreuz 
Gesurft.
Tour: BÃ¶hlgrund â Zabelstein â Heinachshof â PrÃ¼Ãberg â Michelau â Steinernes Kreuz â Geusfeld â BÃ¶hlgrund â Sand
Die Tour hatte die StÃ¤rke von 50 km 800 hm


Wie war euere Heutige Tour am Palm Sonntag

Oder habt ihr den schÃ¶nen Tag verpennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (1. April 2012)

Bin auch wieder im land und werde nächste woche mal die trails abrollen ;-) Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt jetz eine weile so, ist alles schön trocken. 

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

eberhard: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-AM-Laufradsatz-2012-schwarz-iron::27693.html

Das sind meine.. gibts allerdings noch als XC satz.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. April 2012)

fährste die am hardtail

so gestern wieder schwanberg  neue abfahrt angetestet

samstag e.h.b.e.

die andere bikemesse

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03/30/handmade-und-custom-messe-die-ehbe-findet-2012-wieder-statt/


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. April 2012)

Hallo Steve das ist ja Wahnsinn, du musst ja ganz viel Kohle haben.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2012)

Einzeln hätt ich se bestimmt net gekauft


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. April 2012)

bÃ¶ser_wolf schrieb:


> fÃ¤hrste die am hardtail
> 
> so gestern wieder schwanberg  neue abfahrt angetestet
> 
> ...





Hallo Walter wie wÃ¤râs wieder mal mit einer Tour am Schwanberg oder in Schweinfurt


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2012)

bitte erst wenn mein schnupfen vorbei ist


----------



## böser_wolf (3. April 2012)

ehr schwanberg oder wü

zur zeit bin ich auf reha 
und am we in wü

gruß w


----------



## bikepoli (3. April 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin dann mal weg ........... und melde mich für morgen, Mittwoch / Night ride, ab.
Werde mit dem WoMo mal ein paar Tage in der Operpfalz verbringen - bin wahrscheinlich OsterMontag wieder da.
Wann fahren wir am Oster-WE ? 
Findet die Tour wie immer Sonntags oder erst am Ostermontag statt????

Grüße an den Osterhasen und an alle Biker die ihm auf Feld und Flur auf den Fersen sind


----------



## Speedbone (5. April 2012)

Leute, war seit langen mal wieder auf den Trails um die Schwedenschanze (Eichelsdorf)unterwegs , alle noch da und im guten Zustand allerdings viel Laub auf der Spur. Bedarf viele Runs und ein bisschen ausfegen dann rockt es wieder!  Also ran an die Besen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. April 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich bin dann mal weg ........... und melde mich für morgen, Mittwoch / Night ride, ab.
> Werde mit dem WoMo mal ein paar Tage in der Operpfalz verbringen - bin wahrscheinlich OsterMontag wieder da.
> ...






Hallo Thomas wünsche dir ein paar schöne Tage in der Oberpfalz, wir waren  Heute zu fünft unterwegs und haben eine kleine Karfreitagstour am Zabelstein Unternommen. Laut Wetterbericht soll es am Sonntag schlechteres Wetter geben, so haben wir Heute beim Biken beschlossen, das wir am Montag eine Runde drehn. Also wenn du am Montag wieder im Lande bist steht dem nichts im Weg zu uns zu kommen.

Grüße von uns allen Daheimgebliebenen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. April 2012)

@all,

bin auch wieder heil vom skiurlaub zurück.

Montag ist prima, da will ich auf jeden fall wieder auf's bike
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

bis denn.






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. April 2012)

Roland ich hoffe dir ist nichts bei deinen Sturtz passiert


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2012)

hi, montag kann ich (leider) nicht. bin zum essen eingeladen um halb 12.


----------



## bergschreck (7. April 2012)

wann am montag fahrt ihr?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. April 2012)

Treff um 9, bei mir


----------



## bergschreck (7. April 2012)

schon wieder mitten in der nacht


----------



## böser_wolf (8. April 2012)

ich sags immer wieder senile bettflucht

ich denk ich fahr montag auch evt schwanberg oder hier in wü
aber ehr so um 13uhr


----------



## bergschreck (8. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aber ehr so um 13uhr



das is doch mal ne uhrzeit, zu der auch normalsterbliche am WE fit sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

nabend! 

Gerhard ich hab weng was rausgesucht für dich: 

Fritzz mit Reverb:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7967277&postcount=153

Kabelführung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8089396&postcount=13

Stereo mit Reverb ausstattung:
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpc/stereo-super-hpc-sl/

Reduzierhülse:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Satt...-316mm--3113.html?referer=froogle&language=de


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. April 2012)

Hallo, an all. Wie wars bei euch in Sachen Oster-biken


----------



## bergschreck (10. April 2012)

nix. ;-)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. April 2012)

bergschreck schrieb:


> nix. ;-)



Hallo Robert dann Schau mal da


feel free ... www.zabotrails.de


----------



## bergschreck (10. April 2012)

dankschön


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2012)

moin. hier geht irgendwie auch nix mehr...

Ich kann net fahren, mein Daumen is etwas im Eimer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2012)

was haste wieder gemacht 
daumen bremse

wenn ich von der reha+marokko zurück bin 
wirds mal wieder 
zeit für den schwanberg  bzw neuland für die meisten in wü


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was haste wieder gemacht
> daumen bremse
> 
> wenn ich von der reha+marokko zurück bin
> ...




Sers Walter, meinst du sowas mit Handbremse??

Geht nur mit Hope


----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2012)

aber net deine hand oder


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. April 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Sers Walter, meinst du sowas mit Handbremse??
> 
> Geht nur mit Hope



Die Hand Sieht ja echt krass aus


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was haste wieder gemacht
> daumen bremse
> 
> wenn ich von der reha+marokko zurück bin
> ...



Jawohl Walter, wen der Zeitpunkt passt bin dabei. Ich hoffe dir gehts soweit gut.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aber net deine hand oder



Nein, ist nicht meine Hand.
Ich darf am Dienstag mein Knie operieren lassen.
Da iss wohl für 2012 die Saison auch gelaufen
Gruß Ernie


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Roland ich hoffe dir ist nichts bei deinen Sturtz passiert
> 
> Hi Eberhard,
> Meine Rippen mussten etwas leiden, 3Tage später hats mich daheim bei uns über den Lenker gezogen dabei habe ich mich mit der rechten Hand Abgestützt. Jetzt sind die Bänder oder Muskeln in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden das tut noch mehr weh als


----------



## Sveni112 (15. April 2012)

Moin  

also wenns auf den Schwanberg geht und ich zeit hab dann wär ich dabei  ich will jetzt wieder mit dem Training anfangen  Leider hats die letzen 3 Wochen nicht wirklich bei mir geklappt  Erst ne verätzung dann drecks wetter mit gewitter und dann hatte ich noch die bänder dehnung am Handgelenk mit Bluterguss im Handgelenk  Schmerzhaft sowas -.-

Wie gesagt ich wäre dabei  und jetzt ist es ja länger Hell also kann man auch länger fahren 

MFG Sven


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2012)

Ich bin eh überall dabei...


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2012)

So war am Wochenende wieder mal unterwegs.
Die Schlange und E3 und E2 waren gut befahrbar! Allerdings war ich danach richtig kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

Mitn supershuttle?


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mitn supershuttle?



Na klar ich fahre die Touren alle mit dem Supershuttle


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

macht bergab auch mehr laune


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> macht bergab auch mehr laune



Ja aber dafür geht's bergauf etwas langsamer  und die Schlange ist ja 7,5 km lang   und das auf und ab in den Trails geht auch in die Beine


----------



## Yoshimura (16. April 2012)

Eine 7,5 km lange Schlange... hört sich ja spannend an.
Würd auch gern mal am Schwanberg fahren. Kenn mich da gar nicht aus ;(

lg

Thomas


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Eine 7,5 km lange Schlange... hört sich ja spannend an.
> Würd auch gern mal am Schwanberg fahren. Kenn mich da gar nicht aus ;(
> 
> lg
> ...


Das ist nich am Schwanberg sondern im Steigerwald Startpunkt Zeil a. E.


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

Yoshi da wirds eh langsam ma zeit!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (16. April 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Würd auch gern mal am Schwanberg fahren. Kenn mich da gar nicht aus



Schwanberg ist bei mir nahezu vor der Haustür. Ich bin bislang aber nur mal von Iphofen kommend durch die Weinberge hoch bis zur "Waldgrenze", dann ging ein schmaler und steiler, unwegsamer Trail bis aufs Plateau hoch (schieb, schieb ), dann kann man ne Weile von dort am Plateau nen schmalen Trail  fahren und kommt dann Richtung Funkanlagen und Park/Bebauung raus. Obs auf der anderen nördlichen Seite ne geile Abfahrt gibt, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Muß heuer echt wieder mal da ein wenig rumgurken.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2012)

wo kommst du her?

da gibts so einiges  auch was neues für die bergabgepolten 

waldgrenze rechts rum am hötte hott stein (waldgeist)links 
jo das ding ist steil 
fahr das nächste an der obersten straße links
und nach ca 100m rechts in den wald 

und immer gerade aus ist die fahrbarer variante 

der trail  am grad geht noch ne ganze ecke weiter und endet erst am 
keltenwall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

na hoffentlich gehts "trotzdem" mehr bergab als auf


----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2012)

hmm ein rollberg wie bei den kindern aus bullerbüh wäre gut 
runterfahrn rum rollen runterfahrn..............


frage hats schon jemand auf den flowtrail am kreuzberg geschaftt


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> runterfahrn rum rollen runterfahrn..............



das wär geil!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bike-Oldie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Roland ich hoffe dir ist nichts bei deinen Sturtz passiert
> ...


----------



## brndch (16. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hmm ein rollberg wie bei den kindern aus bullerbüh wäre gut
> runterfahrn rum rollen runterfahrn..............
> 
> 
> frage hats schon jemand auf den flowtrail am kreuzberg geschaftt



könnt ich mir demnächst mal anschaun hab noch paar ganz nette gps tracks fürn kreuzberg bzw. rhön


----------



## brndch (16. April 2012)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Eine 7,5 km lange Schlange... hört sich ja spannend an.
> Würd auch gern mal am Schwanberg fahren. Kenn mich da gar nicht aus ;(
> 
> lg
> ...



bist du mal mit den krautheimern aus geo gefahren ? die rollen auch des öfteres in die richtung! Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (17. April 2012)

Ne mit den aus GEO war ich noch nicht unterwegs. Ich fahr eigentlich immer allein. Nur zweimal hat mich der Sven aus Wiesentheid im Winter mal mit auf den Friedrichsberg genommen und mir ein paar coole Strecken gezeigt. 

Im Moment fahr ich leider eh nicht soviel, wird Zeit das es wieder los geht bevor ich komplett außer Form komm. 

Ich würde nämlich sehr gern mal meinen ersten Marathon mitmachen. Anfang Mai sind ja schon zwei - wie ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen hab .... 

lg Thomas


----------



## Sveni112 (17. April 2012)

So ich teste jetzt mal ob der anruf beim Förster vom Friedrichsberg was genützt hat und ob der Steigerwaldpanoramaweg wieder frei ist


----------



## xc9 (17. April 2012)

Aha , auf deinen Anruf waren die also mit dem riesen Gerät aufm Wurzeltrail, gut gemacht , sehr gut !


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

Und was ham se da gemacht... ?!


----------



## Sveni112 (17. April 2012)

xc9 schrieb:


> Aha , auf deinen Anruf waren die also mit dem riesen Gerät aufm Wurzeltrail, gut gemacht , sehr gut !



NEIN nicht auf meinem Anruf, sondern weil ein Kumpel von mir beim Förster angerufen hat wann der Steigerwaldpanoramaweg endlich wieder frei wird. Der Förster wusste nicht, dass es dort oben so böse ausschaut und hat sich deswegen dort oben mal umgeschaut. Weil es ein Privatwald war konnte er da oben nur mit dem Besitzer reden, dass der Weg frei werden muss. 

Schon allein die Unterstellung, dass wegen einem Anruf der Harvester unterwegs ist in einem waldstück in dem fast alles Gefällt wurde ist eine FRECHHEIT!!!


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

Find ich auch


----------



## Sveni112 (17. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Und was ham se da gemacht... ?!


 
Auf den etwa 3Km Singletrail wurden ettliche Bäume gefällt die seit November auf dem Steigerwaldpanoramaweg lagen so, dass man jetzt knapp 5 Monate nicht über den Trail Fahren konnte. Letzten Monat hat mein Kumpel dann eben mal Kontakt mit dem Förster aufgenommen, wann denn der Steigerwaldpanoramaweg endlich wieder Befahrbar ist. Dieser wusste nichts, dass dort oben irgendwas gesperrt bzw. nicht befahrbahr ist. Als er sich dort oben Umgesehen hat ging er zum Waldbesitzer und hat diesen darauf angesprochen, dass er den Weg sobald wie möglich frei machen muss. Als ich heute gefahren bin, war der schöne Single trail eine Autobahn weil eben mit Harvester und Trecker ordentlich zusammengefahren  Man kann jetzt zwar wieder fahren aber es liegen immer noch ettliche kronen und Co auf dem Wurzelweg der eben auch mit dem Harvester und Trecker auch teilweise befahren wurde. Wenn man sich da eventuell mal einen halben tag ran hält kann man die kronen auf seite schaffen.

Die wege sind jetzt zwar schlecht aber man kann wieder fahren. Das war das einzige was dieser anruf bringen sollte und das hat er auch gebracht. 

MFG Sven


----------



## bergschreck (18. April 2012)

war wieder schön heute mit den Steigerwaldbikern. hoffentlich klappts bald wieder mal.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. April 2012)

Das fand ich auch Robert, es war ein gelungener Trail- Abend.
Bis demnächst


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2012)

Fährt heut noch jemand irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. April 2012)

steve,

heut fährt niemand mehr.






aber mittwoch 18:30 uhr beim eberhard - wie gehabt







mathias



rebirth schrieb:


> Fährt heut noch jemand irgendwo?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. April 2012)

@all,

heut wird nicht geradelt, heute werden räder für die zukunft gesucht.

was haltet ihr davon. 





weder stahl, alu oder carbon  >>> HOLZ der nachwachsende baustoff

sau-geil





mathias


----------



## böser_wolf (25. April 2012)

die holzräder sind auch bei der E.H.B.E. meinem stand gewesen
und die sind auch aus franken/ansbach

so gestern mal den flowtrail am kreuzberg getestet
spassiges ding
leider hatt mich der regengott vertrieben
edit:bild dazu


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. April 2012)

@all,

bin raus heute abend >> elternabend in der Schule
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. April 2012)

Hallo möchten uns fürs Wochenende abmelden.  Sind mal kurz mit 6 Biker  zum BIKE Festival in Garda Trentino: So machen wir die nächsten vier Tage Mountainbike-Sport von seiner schönsten Seite.


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

@WW: Schönes Rad  

@Eberhard und Co: Viel Spaß und macht a Paar gescheite Videos!


----------



## bikepoli (27. April 2012)

Hallo Leute - Steigerwaldbiker und Co.

nachdem ja nun schon mal 6 Biker zum Garda-See unterwegs sind - oder jetzt schon dort sind - bleiben nicht mehr viele übrig 
--> für`n Sonntag.
Auch ich werde nicht da sein -> muss dann mal kurz weg 

Wäre am Mittwoch zum "Nightride" bzw. "DämmerungsRide" wieder da und einsatzklar !!


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2012)

Ich leider nicht, die freundin hat geburtstag. Da herrscht eine gewisse anwesenheitspflicht


----------



## mtb-freak123 (30. April 2012)

http://www.tria-hofheim.de/Haßbergritt.htm?PHPSESSID=537e3f64c60598f5b1eac1a935245ee2

wie siehts aus jungs, wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (30. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die holzräder sind auch bei der E.H.B.E. meinem stand gewesen
> und die sind auch aus franken/ansbach
> 
> so gestern mal den flowtrail am kreuzberg getestet
> ...



..sers walther, findet man den Trail gleich, bzw ist der direkt am Kreuzberg?
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (30. April 2012)

recht einfach
unterhalb vom neustäder haus 
direkt neben der teerstraße zum neustäder haus

aber keine ahnung ob der schon "auf" ist


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (30. April 2012)

Alles klar, da muss mich mal meinen Junior hinkarren.
Bei mir wird`s heuer eher nix mehr mit biken, da ich immer noch mit meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch und meinen kaputten knie rum laboriere.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (30. April 2012)

du bist halt auch net mehr der jüngste

aber hey ich war auch grad 4wochen auf reha 
und dh fahrn wird auch nix mehr bei mir 

muss ich mir halt doch n 29er bauen 

aber wenn dann n 2souls


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (30. April 2012)

Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluss.
Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich noch ein paar Jahre an ein Titan-Gelenk vorbei.Allerdings bei einen Knorpelschaden 4. Grades hat mir der Doc nicht viel hoffnung gemacht.
das 2 Souls ist ein schickes Teil - könnte mir auch gefallen .
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (30. April 2012)

wird scho

ich hab bei der e.h.b.e. 
das 2souls 29er probegerollt
auf jedenfall agiler
als die alle 29er die angetestet hab 

aber ich denk wenn dann 650b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Mai 2012)

Bike Saisonstart in Riva. 

Der Lago ruft. Wer ihn kennt, muss immer wieder hin. Und wer ihn kennenlernt, wird sofort gefesselt sein â vom Gardasee.  So fuhren die Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand und Waldburgbiker aus Eltmann  zwischen 26 April und 1. Mai nach Riva del Garda, wo sich weitere 20 000 Mountainbike-Fans zu dem alljÃ¤hrlichen Mekka-Event trafen.  
Die Stadt liegt in einem Tal zwischen den klangvollen Bergen Monte Brione und Monte Rochetta. Weitere Berge wie der Tremalzo, Monte Altissimo und Monte Baldo lassen den Puls jedes Mountainbikers hÃ¶her schlagen und liegen nur einen âSteinwurf weitâ von Riva entfernt. Deshalb kommen die Biker inzwischen in Scharen und genieÃen vom FrÃ¼hjahr bis in den spÃ¤ten Herbst hinein das traumhafte sÃ¼dlÃ¤ndische Klima, und die Gastfreundschaft der Ladiner.
Stress pur oder Touren-SpaÃ? Deshalb heiÃt es alle Jahre wieder â GriaÃ di, ihr WadelbeiÃer! 


Wer beim Bike-Festival dem kompletten Programm folgen will, kommt ganz schÃ¶n ins Schwitzen â¦ und verpasst das Beste: Die Selbsterfahrung. Klar, man kann natÃ¼rlich beim Mountainbike-Marathon oder dem Enduro-Ride selbst an den Start gehen. Aber damit fallen mindestens drei Tourentage weg. Unsere durchwachsene âsechs Generationenâ Reisegruppe mit Gerhard Langer (Westheim), Theo Wohlfahrt (Schweinfurt), Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder (Sand), Werner Rausch (Eltmann) Dieter Pflaum (Eltmann), und Thomas Berger Eltmann.   entscheidet sich da ganz klar fÃ¼r den Bike-SpaÃ, fÃ¼r die herrlichen Panorama Touren mit den Flowige Trail und hammerharte Dowonhills rund um den Gardasee.

Ein Dank zum SchluÃ geht von uns allen an unsern Werner der seine Aufgaben der Tourenplanung wieder voll erfÃ¼llt hat.


----------



## lord24 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ebi 
haste gut gemacht, schöne Bilder und guter Bericht. War ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende, mit einer super Truppe. So etwas schreit natürlich nach Wiederholung, müssen ja noch ein paar Touren ohne Schnee und Dauerregen fahren bzw. schieben oder tragen.
Gruß Werner





Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Bike Saisonstart in Riva.
> 
> Der Lago ruft. Wer ihn kennt, muss immer wieder hin. Und wer ihn kennenlernt, wird sofort gefesselt sein  vom Gardasee.  So fuhren die Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand und Waldburgbiker aus Eltmann  zwischen 26 April und 1. Mai nach Riva del Garda, wo sich weitere 20 000 Mountainbike-Fans zu dem alljährlichen Mekka-Event trafen.
> Die Stadt liegt in einem Tal zwischen den klangvollen Bergen Monte Brione und Monte Rochetta. Weitere Berge wie der Tremalzo, Monte Altissimo und Monte Baldo lassen den Puls jedes Mountainbikers höher schlagen und liegen nur einen Steinwurf weit von Riva entfernt. Deshalb kommen die Biker inzwischen in Scharen und genießen vom Frühjahr bis in den späten Herbst hinein das traumhafte südländische Klima, und die Gastfreundschaft der Ladiner.
> ...


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Mai 2012)

so vorerst keine touren mit mir 
hab mir auf dem weg von der arbeit heim mit dem fixie 
den linken daumen gebrochen nur blöd weg gerutscht 
kurve sand zack fertig 
und erst nach 2 tagen gemerkt
minimum 4wochen pause


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Walter, wie hast du dich plos wieder angstellt.  Der Daumen ist doch kein Hindernis, da kann man doch fohrn. Ich hoffe es geht bald wieder aufwärts mit dir, dann mach ma mal wieder ne Tour am Schwanberg oder vielleicht mo in Schweinfurt. Schweinfurt wär auch nicht schlecht, auf jedem Fall Wünsche ich dir mal vorerst eine gute Heilung.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Mai 2012)

nix mit fahrn 
gibs und mtb nee danke


----------



## Schwede... (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Eberhard

Cooler Bericht !!! Geile Bilder !!! Sau Geiles Wochenende !!!!

Trotz extremen Wetterbedingungen und körperlich grenzwertigen Anstrengungen ein erfolgreicher Trip würde ich sagen !!!!  

Gruß Schwede


----------



## Sveni112 (8. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,


schon gesehen?

----->  KLICK  <-------

Mfg Sven


----------



## brndch (8. Mai 2012)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> schon gesehen?
> ...



der letzte absatz im artikel liest sich gut. Was daraus wohl wird???


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. Mai 2012)

Da sind die GEO-Biker schön aussen vor. Die Rabauken kommen aus dem " Ausland".
Ernie


----------



## Sveni112 (9. Mai 2012)

> Und auch für die Ökologie ist der Trail nicht gut. Weil manch einem  Fahrer ein Hindernis zu schwer vorkommt, fährt er daran vorbei. Bis zu  30 Meter breit, sind solche Ausweichrouten schon. Wenn es dann regnet,  setzt die Erosion ein und der Waldboden wird davongeschwemmt.


Schon alleine so einen schwachsinn zu verzapfen und in der zeitung zu veröffentlichen... welcher mountainbiker braucht eine 30m breite abfahrt?! 

Ich glaub ich muss mal die bilder von unseren trails hier auf dem friedrichsberg suchen als der trail nur von Wanderern/MTBlern benutzt wurde und welche von nach der holzernte und diese direkt und anonym an die mainpost schicken  dann werden wohl solch blöde kommentare wie sie unter dem artikel stehen auch "bald" der vergangenheit angehören... 

MFG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Mai 2012)




----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Mai 2012)

Heute aus der Haßfurter Tageszeitung






Hallo: Da ich fast immer meine Camara da habe, habe ich so manche Bilder von den Vollerntemaschinen bei der Holzernte gemacht und was sie so in der Natur Wald niedergewalzt haben war schon Brutal. Aber nur auf die kleinen, die nur ein wenig Spaß haben wollen. Ich denke mal das ist nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver von dem Saustall im Wald was sie so treiben. Wenn sie uns Biker nicht leiten wollen im Wald, Plädiere  ich für den Nationalpark. Denn da geht keiner mehr rein, kein Waldarbeiter, und kein Förster.  

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo waren Heute in Sachen Technik unterwegs, dies gibt auf jeden Fall mehr Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem Fahrrad bzw. Mountainbike, ergo, es bedeutet mehr Spass auf Trails und Strecken. Sicher und entspannt über Wurzelwege und Trails zufahren? Kein Nervenflattern bei Downhills und Treppenstufen Surfen mehr.
Beobachtungen und Nachgedacht: Werner und  Gerhard wichtigstes Credo beim Mountainbiken lautet: «Mut tut gut!» Sie sind mutig, voller Selbstvertrauen und mit der richtigen Technik in den Downhilltrail sprich Treppenstufen unterwegs, sie erfahren Erfolgserlebnisse, fühlen sich wohl auf ihrem Bike und haben Lust nach weiteren Trails am Garda-See. Damit dies gelingt, ist eine regelmässige Atmung wichtig. Dies gehört bei ihnen dazu während der kritischen Trailpassagen laut und deutlich auszuatmen oder gar ein weinig Musik im Ohr zuhören, dies lenkt sie offensichtlich nicht nur von der Gefahr ab, sondern löst vor allem auch hemmende Muskelverspannungen und sie kriegen damit wieder genügend Sauerstoff ins Hirn.
Erst wer genügen Luft hat, kann seine Sinne bewusst einsetzen und fokussiert über heikle Trails. So stellt sich der Erfolg auf dem Biketrail gleich viel leichter ein. Und jedes noch so kleine Erfolgserlebnis hat zur Folge, dass der Körper Dopamin (ein Glückshormon) ausschüttet. Eine positive Spirale, die dazu führt, dass die innere und äussere Haltung auf dem Bike stimmt, der Fokus und die Sinne geschärft sind. So drängen sich Freude und Sicherheit beim Biken in den Vordergrund. Und Mountainbike macht richtig Spass!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2012)

bergab ist das bessere bergauf

bei dem zeitungsbericht würd mich mal interesieren was die mit
50 und 20km langen trails meinen 
vor allem für die downhiller


----------



## Schwede... (14. Mai 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo waren Heute in Sachen Technik unterwegs, dies gibt auf jeden Fall mehr Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem Fahrrad bzw. Mountainbike, ergo, es bedeutet mehr Spass auf Trails und Strecken. Sicher und entspannt über Wurzelwege und Trails zufahren? Kein Nervenflattern bei Downhills und Treppenstufen Surfen mehr.
> Beobachtungen und Nachgedacht: Werner und  Gerhard wichtigstes Credo beim Mountainbiken lautet: «Mut tut gut!» Sie sind mutig, voller Selbstvertrauen und mit der richtigen Technik in den Downhilltrail sprich Treppenstufen unterwegs, sie erfahren Erfolgserlebnisse, fühlen sich wohl auf ihrem Bike und haben Lust nach weiteren Trails am Garda-See. Damit dies gelingt, ist eine regelmässige Atmung wichtig. Dies gehört bei ihnen dazu während der kritischen Trailpassagen laut und deutlich auszuatmen oder gar ein weinig Musik im Ohr zuhören, dies lenkt sie offensichtlich nicht nur von der Gefahr ab, sondern löst vor allem auch hemmende Muskelverspannungen und sie kriegen damit wieder genügend Sauerstoff ins Hirn.
> Erst wer genügen Luft hat, kann seine Sinne bewusst einsetzen und fokussiert über heikle Trails. So stellt sich der Erfolg auf dem Biketrail gleich viel leichter ein. Und jedes noch so kleine Erfolgserlebnis hat zur Folge, dass der Körper Dopamin (ein Glückshormon) ausschüttet. Eine positive Spirale, die dazu führt, dass die innere und äussere Haltung auf dem Bike stimmt, der Fokus und die Sinne geschärft sind. So drängen sich Freude und Sicherheit beim Biken in den Vordergrund. Und Mountainbike macht richtig Spass!



Ey Cool ihr beide Eselsteigbezwinger !!!!! Respekt !!!!


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Mai 2012)

Treppen und andere Hindernisse kann man so, oder so überwinden


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Mai 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Treppen und andere Hindernisse kann man so, oder so überwinden



guckst du....


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Mai 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> guckst du....



Zu diesen äkt sind wir zu alt, da muss ja schwindelfrei sein. Coole Action. Was sind die größten Risiken und die häufigsten Fehler beim Downhill, worauf sollte man  gerade als Anfänger  achten? Gibt es bestimmte Basics mit denen man sich an diesen Sport herantasten kann.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Mai 2012)

An all, haben beim gestrigen Biken, also Sonntag überlegt ob wir das Mittwochs Biken ausfallen lassen, und stattessen am Donnerstag am Vatertag eine Ganztagstour fahren sollen. Wer hat an diesen Tage Lust und Zeit dazu.
Zu der Tour dachen wir vielleicht eine in die Fränkische Schweiz, oder vielleicht eine andere die ginge von Sand aus, eine Tour die wir fast schon alle Jahre gefahren sind? (Da müsste man nicht erst mit dem Auto fahren). Sie ginge von Sand über den Burgenweg nach Schönbrunn in Steigerwald von hier weiter übern Jakobsweg nach Schlüsselfeld und Friedrichsberg dann wieder über den Burgenweg nach Ebrach ins Handtahl und weiter übern Burgenweg nach Michelau  und Zabelstein zum Böhlgrund und zu guter Letzt wieder nach Sand. Also wie man sieht besteht die Tour größten Teils  nur aus Wanderwegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

ich bin donnerstag am ochenskopf


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. Mai 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Zu diesen äkt sind wir zu alt, da muss ja schwindelfrei sein. Coole Action. Was sind die größten Risiken und die häufigsten Fehler beim Downhill, worauf sollte man  gerade als Anfänger  achten? Gibt es bestimmte Basics mit denen man sich an diesen Sport herantasten kann.



Guten Morgen Eberhard, die größten Fehler sind selbstüberschätzung(gerade in der Gruppe).Mach nur das, was du dir auch zutraust, oder anders: Step by Step.Klein anfangen, Sicherheit auf den Bike, dann geht das schon.Ich brauch solche Action auch nicht mehr, bei meinen Junior siht das ganz anders aus.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

Gerade in der gruppe lernst aber sich mal was zu trauen.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gerade in der gruppe lernst aber dich mal was zu trauen.



Stimmt, ich hab mir in der Gruppe 2001 zwei Brustwirbel gebrochen.
Scheiß Gruppendynamik.
Ernie


----------



## cheakyboy (15. Mai 2012)

Hab mal eine kurze Frage an Bike-Oldie. 

ich fahre selbst ab und zu mal den Schlangenweg und die Trails um den Zabelstein herum, aber den Trail mit den Treppen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Könntest du mir kurz beschreiben wo dieser Trail bei uns in der Umgebung ist?


Vielen Dank und Schöne Grüße


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

apropos Oldie..: Hast die zwei Tütschengereuther erreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> apropos Oldie..: Hast die zwei Tütschengereuther erreicht?






Hallo Steve die beiden sind aus Viereht, ich habe bereits den Frank deine Adresse ge-Mailt.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

ok alles klar


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Mai 2012)

cheakyboy schrieb:


> Hab mal eine kurze Frage an Bike-Oldie.
> 
> ich fahre selbst ab und zu mal den Schlangenweg und die Trails um den Zabelstein herum, aber den Trail mit den Treppen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Könntest du mir kurz beschreiben wo dieser Trail bei uns in der Umgebung ist?
> 
> ...






Das mit der Treppe ist der Eselsteig, nähe Schmachtenburg bei Zeil. Schöner Trail, er führt runder nach Ziegelanger.


----------



## bikepoli (16. Mai 2012)

--> @ all

Leider  kann ich heute abend an unserer  Mittwochsrunde nicht teilnehmen!

Familien-Termin


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Da würdest eh weng alleine dastehen, oder?


----------



## bikepoli (16. Mai 2012)

warum - gibts keine feierabendrunde mehr ????


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Denke die tour ist auf morgen verschoben?!


----------



## bikepoli (16. Mai 2012)

aha - morgen muss ich leider arbeiten  :-(


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch net dabei


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Mai 2012)

Es war eine nicht so große Tour wie geplant, aber Schön, Mountainbiketour entlang des Maintals. 
Atemberaubende Mountainbiketour zwischen Main und Bergeshöhn. Knackige Anstiege wurden beim Biken mit atemberaubenden Landschaftseindrücken versüßt. So wurden immer wieder kleine  Pausen eingeräumt um unsere nächste Tour am Gardasee Terminlich zu Planen. Zum Schluss wurden nochmals Knifflige Single-und und abenteuerliche Gänsehaut-Trails angesteuert die sich mit ruhigen Waldpfaden paarten.  So wurde die Mountainbike Tour am Heutigen Vatertag zum sportlichen Genuss.
















 Für vier Tage, Gardasee wir kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2012)

Gut das ihrs wieder ausmacht wenn ich net dabei bin. Aber is voerst mal egal. Meine schulter hat den ochsenkopf nicht überlebt  bin die nächsten wochen nicht dabei...


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2012)

willkommen im invalidenclub
gute besserung

was gerissen oder "nur"geprellt?


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2012)

hehe  von 3 sind 1,5 bänder gerissen und das schlüsselbein steht etwas nach oben


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2012)

**** that 

op nötig oder ohne?


vielecht sollt mer nur noch am main entlang fahrn 

ach ne da is ja mei daumen gebrochen 

golf oder syncronschwimmen


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2012)

Das muss am montag geklärt werden.. 

Golf is mir zu gefährlich mit den schlägern


----------



## brndch (18. Mai 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> **** that
> 
> op nötig oder ohne?
> 
> ...




Am Main ist mir mal ein Hund ins Rad gelaufen. Auch nicht ungefährlich da unten...


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2012)

bei mir wars nur sand und zack daumen durch 


@steve    ich hab mir grad   zum fahren für meine kaputte schulter 

eine EVS SB04 Shoulder Brace geholt  

evt auch ne idee für dich wenns wieder los geht


----------



## benz82 (18. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gut das ihrs wieder ausmacht wenn ich net dabei bin. Aber is voerst mal egal. Meine schulter hat den ochsenkopf nicht überlebt  bin die nächsten wochen nicht dabei...




Moin Moin, mal ne frage zum ochsenkopf:

Kann man da auch als normal bikender Mensch runterfahren? 
Die Videos auf Youtube usw... Sind schon ziemlich krass, also jedenfalls mehr downhill.

Gibt es dort mehrere Routen je nach können zb. Wie auf ner skipiste? 

Will da unbedingt demnächst mal hin?

Gruß Benz


----------



## bergschreck (18. Mai 2012)

benz82 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, mal ne frage zum ochsenkopf:
> 
> Kann man da auch als normal bikender Mensch runterfahren?
> Die Videos auf Youtube usw... Sind schon ziemlich krass, also jedenfalls mehr downhill.
> ...



Hi, paar Abfahrtstunden sollteste schon hinter dir haben und Eier in der Hose braucht's auch. Wenn dann noch das Material und die Sicherheitsausrüstung passt, steht dem Spaß nix im Wege. Ich hab da allerdings auch schon Hardtailfahrer ohne Helm auf der Strecke gesehen, die ganz schnell an ihre Grenzen stießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Mai 2012)

Fränkischer - Tag


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2012)

bergschreck schrieb:


> Eier in der Hose braucht's auch





Gibt schon weng "umfahrmöglichkeiten", aber ohne ne technik erfahrung würd ichs nicht machen. Und vielleicht jemanden vorrausfahren lassen der sich auskennt und dir die strecke "erklärt".


----------



## Schwede... (19. Mai 2012)

Servus Eberhard

Der Zeitungsbericht im FT war klasse !!!  Ich würd sagen, da steht eine neue Runde Gardasee ja nix mehr im Weg !!!!


----------



## bergschreck (19. Mai 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Fränkischer - Tag



IHR SEID SO KRASS


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (19. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibt schon weng "umfahrmöglichkeiten", aber ohne ne technik erfahrung würd ichs nicht machen. Und vielleicht jemanden vorrausfahren lassen der sich auskennt und dir die strecke "erklärt".




Als " normalo" würde ich nicht gleich oben rein gehen. Ist technisch sehr Anspruchsvoll und man sollte schmerzerprobt sein.
Du kannst links und rechts am Waldstück fahren und dann im mittelteil rein in den Wald. Aber Vorsicht,- auch hier hats manche passage, die es in sich hat.

@ rebirth
hat´s dich oben drin zerlegt?
Gruß Ernie


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2012)

Ne. Ca. 100m vorm ziel auf ner passage wo irgendwie garnix ist außer paar kleinere wurzeln. Weiß noch immer nicht wie das abgelaufen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergschreck (19. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Weiß noch immer nicht wie das abgelaufen ist



wahrscheinlich "Augen zu und durch"


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Steve ich denke mal der Schaden bei dir ist bald wieder behoben, wie sagt man so schön Augen zu und durch. Bis bald und gute Besserung.


Gruß Eberhard

Hier ein kleines Video zum ein und warm fahren


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. Mai 2012)

@steve,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @all,

allen verletzten ne gute besserung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Werner schau dir mal das Video an, ich denk mal das müßte der Trail mit 136 Kehren sein, den wir fahren wollten.


Val d Uina sind wir schon gefahren, war eine Geile Tour.


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> EVS SB04 Shoulder Brace



Hast du dir das teil aus ammiland bestellt? was genau ist die funktion von dem teil?


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Mai 2012)

jep in d-land gibts/gabs den noch net 

es ist ne unterstützung 
wenn deine schulter draussen wahr
und oder bänder ab

bei mir gehts darum das die bänder geschont werden weil ja die schultermuskeln gelähmt sind

und beim sb 04  haste noch nen protektor


für dich würde auch der sb 03 reichen  denk ich 
von ortema gibts auch noch was 

wirste jetzt geschnitten?


----------



## rebirth (22. Mai 2012)

eigentlich ja. problem ist das der chirurg/orthopäde erst am 11.06. zeit hätte. Morgen telefonmarathon starten und schauen wer das machen kann....


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Mai 2012)

such dir einen der auf schultern fit ist 
da kann einiges schieflaufen 
und schulter ist ein ewiges thema

viel glück 

bei mir geht mit etwas glück heut der gibs weg 
und nur noch ne plaste daumenhülse


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Werner schau dir mal das Video an, ich denk mal das müßte der Trail mit 136 Kehren sein, den wir fahren wollten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> der 136 kehrentrail den ihr fahren wolltet



Peter gibts von dem Trail videos? 


Komm grad ausm Krankenhaus. Dienstag ist meine OP, bin danach 6 wochen raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Peter gibts von dem Trail videos?
> 
> 
> Komm grad ausm Krankenhaus. Dienstag ist meine OP, bin danach 6 wochen raus...



keine ahnung ob es videos über den 136 kehren trail gibt, musst halt such, du hast ja jetzt zeit


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob es videos über den 136 kehren trail gibt, musst halt such, du hast ja jetzt zeit



hehe  Hat das teil nen namen?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hehe  Hat das teil nen namen?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f0Lm5Q4OSI"]MTB Monte Stino 2011  Idrosee  136 Kehrentrail      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1mJUk-ISf4&feature=related"]Monte Stino MTB Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Mai 2012)

6wochen  
falls du das sholder brace mal anschauen willst sag bescheid

und alles gute für die op


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> MTB Monte Stino 2011  Idrosee  136 Kehrentrail      - YouTube
> Monte Stino MTB Tour      - YouTube




Hallo Roland, vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Der Film den du hier Reingestellt hast denk ich der müsste es sein, wir haben in bis zu den letzten 100 hm angefahren. Doch plötzlich fing es in Strömen an zu regnen, so brachen wir die Tour an diesen Tag ab. Die Folgen sind jetzt wir müssen das Ganze in drei Wochen wiederholen, hoffentlich ist in der Zeit das Wetter besser. 
Zwischenzeitlich Trainieren wir auf Teufel komm raus die Spitzkehren, und wollen sogar nochmals dazwischen durch an Christi Himmelfahrt  in die Fränkische. Und wollen so die Tour von letztem Jahr nachfahrn die führ uns Super war. Der Grundstein war da gelegt, das Fiber fürs Fahrn mit Technik hat uns hier angesteckt.


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Peter gibts von dem Trail videos?
> 
> 
> Komm grad ausm Krankenhaus. Dienstag ist meine OP, bin danach 6 wochen raus...



Gute Besserung und alles Gute für die OP


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2012)

Der 136 ist definitiv ein sehr schöner Trail mit Spitzkehren in allen Formen. Würde ihn auch nur bei Trockenheit fahren. Er würde sonst im Wald sehr rutschig werden.
Das Video das du gepostet hast ist auch ein sehr geiler Trail, sind wir jetzt schon 2 mal runter ist aber kein Vergleich mit dem 136er.

Roland 



Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Roland, vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Der Film den du hier Reingestellt hast denk ich der müsste es sein, wir haben in bis zu den letzten 100 hm angefahren. Doch plötzlich fing es in Strömen an zu regnen, so brachen wir die Tour an diesen Tag ab. Die Folgen sind jetzt wir müssen das Ganze in drei Wochen wiederholen, hoffentlich ist in der Zeit das Wetter besser.
> Zwischenzeitlich Trainieren wir auf Teufel komm raus die Spitzkehren, und wollen sogar nochmals dazwischen durch an Christi Himmelfahrt  in die Fränkische. Und wollen so die Tour von letztem Jahr nachfahrn die führ uns Super war. Der Grundstein war da gelegt, das Fiber fürs Fahrn mit Technik hat uns hier angesteckt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der 136 ist definitiv ein sehr schÃ¶ner Trail mit Spitzkehren in allen Formen. WÃ¼rde ihn auch nur bei Trockenheit fahren. Er wÃ¼rde sonst im Wald sehr rutschig werden.
> Das Video das du gepostet hast ist auch ein sehr geiler Trail, sind wir jetzt schon 2 mal runter ist aber kein Vergleich mit dem 136er.
> 
> Roland



Hallo Roland wie kann man den Trail auf den Video einstufen den du schon zweimal gefahren bis, S2 â S3 â S4 oder S5, ich denk mal ab S4 haben wir scho Schwierigkeiten. In welcher kante von Riva liegt er.


----------



## lord24 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Eberhard
ich würd sagen wir haben schon bei S3 Schwierigkeiten, leichte S3 Stellen könnten wir noch packen aber dann hört´s auf.
Gruß Werner

P.S. An Peter und Roland ihr kennt euch doch am Gardasee gut aus , wie ist der Sentiero della Pace Richtung Nago oder der 634 vom Monte Baldo nach Navene runter oder der Val Pura Trail nach Limone, diese wollen wir in 3 Wochen fahren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Vorschläge die unseren Fahrkönnen entsprechen. Den oberen Teil des 601'er bis zum Dosso dei Roverie nehmen wir auf alle Fälle mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard
> ich würd sagen wir haben schon bei S3 Schwierigkeiten, leichte S3 Stellen könnten wir noch packen aber dann hört´s auf.
> Gruß Werner
> 
> P.S. An Peter und Roland ihr kennt euch doch am Gardasee gut aus , wie ist der Sentiero della Pace Richtung Nago oder der 634 vom Monte Baldo nach Navene runter oder der Val Pura Trail nach Limone, diese wollen wir in 3 Wochen fahren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Vorschläge die unseren Fahrkönnen entsprechen. Den oberen Teil des 601'er bis zum Dosso dei Roverie nehmen wir auf alle Fälle mit.



hay werner, also della pace is super, hat eigendlich nur drei schwere stellen drinn, das sen 2 felsabsätze die man fahren kann und ne felskante auf der man fahren muss, und die is aweng schmal






[/url][/IMG]
der obere teil vom 601 gefällt mir pers ned  so, viel loses geröll usw, der untere ab kapelle is top, roverie trail is ziemlich leicht aber schön wenn man ihn ned kennt, navene trail is auch i.o, wann seid ihr unten


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard
> ich würd sagen wir haben schon bei S3 Schwierigkeiten, leichte S3 Stellen könnten wir noch packen aber dann hört´s auf.
> Gruß Werner
> 
> P.S. An Peter und Roland ihr kennt euch doch am Gardasee gut aus , wie ist der Sentiero della Pace Richtung Nago oder der 634 vom Monte Baldo nach Navene runter oder der Val Pura Trail nach Limone, diese wollen wir in 3 Wochen fahren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Vorschläge die unseren Fahrkönnen entsprechen. Den oberen Teil des 601'er bis zum Dosso dei Roverie nehmen wir auf alle Fälle mit.



Ich persönlich finde das wichtigste am Gardasee sind gescheite Reifen die man mit wenig Druck fahren kann. Am Gardasee sind sehr viele Trails voller grösserer Steine und Schotter z.B. Pace da schießt es dich von einem auf den anderen und in den Schotterrinnen bekommt man auch keinen Grip. Der 601er ab Altissimo ist bis auf das verblockte Stück nach der Hütte bis zur Kapelle recht unspektakulär. Ab der Kapelle (Achtung danach im Wald links abbiegen) ist es wirklich ein super Trail immer schön fordernd aber nie gefährlich oder ausgesetzt. Navene Trail war einer meiner ersten unten, der war damals auch toll.


----------



## lord24 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo Peter und Roland

Ihr zwei seit ja Top, danke für die Info. Wie Eberhard ja schon geschrieben hat wollen wir am Fronleichnam nochmal in die Fränkische fahren um unsere Technik zu verbessern.
Kurz darauf am 15.06 - 19.06.2012 fahren wir zum Gardasee.

Gruß Werner

P.S Übrigens Peter geiles Bild


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Mai 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard
> ich würd sagen wir haben schon bei S3 Schwierigkeiten, leichte S3 Stellen könnten wir noch packen aber dann hört´s auf.
> Gruß Werner
> 
> P.S. An Peter und Roland ihr kennt euch doch am Gardasee gut aus , wie ist der Sentiero della Pace Richtung Nago oder der 634 vom Monte Baldo nach Navene runter oder der Val Pura Trail nach Limone, diese wollen wir in 3 Wochen fahren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Vorschläge die unseren Fahrkönnen entsprechen. Den oberen Teil des 601'er bis zum Dosso dei Roverie nehmen wir auf alle Fälle mit.





Hallo Werner, bei S 3 oder vielleicht noch S 4, da würde ich mich natürlich ausschließen davon. Gedanklich ginge ich da von zwei Biker in unserer Gruppe aus, die wären natürlich Werner und Gerhard.   




  Ohne Bike fehlt dir war


----------



## The_Kat (29. Mai 2012)

Hab heute ne silberne ISOSTAR-Trinkflasche am Ebersberg gefunden (überrollt..). Falls sie jemand gehört, melden! Ansonsten landet sie im Restmüll....

Grüssle
Kat


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Mai 2012)

Bike -  Infos

http://www.hassberge.de/345.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=134&cHash=d2c2e37190d1c5f05b2bb768ecfb1d9b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwede... (30. Mai 2012)




----------



## bikepoli (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute hier im NETZ 

Kurzfristig und spontan auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen  wurde folgende Planung getroffen 

Die Mittwochabend-Runde der Steigerwaldbiker morgen fällt mal aus !!

Dafür wollen wir - also die Steigerwaldbiker oder eben nur ein Teil davon  - eine gemütliche Feiertagsrunde drehen.
Hierzu Treffen um 09:00 Uhr  (wie gewohnt) am Donnerstag beim Bike-Oldie EBERHARD.
Ein kleines fleißiges Grüppchen will evtl. in die Fränkische zu einem Sondertraining (Rum-Hupfen  ) fahren - was dann eine Tagetour wäre!
Wer sich da anschließen will muss sich direkt mit Eberhard od. Werner in Verbindung setzen!

Für all die anderen die nur mal so am Vormittag fahren - wie immer halt - nochmal: --> Treffpunkt bei Bikeoldie Do. 07.07.2012 um 09:00 Uhr

So alles KLAR   !!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas was ist mit dir, warum fährst du nicht mit in die Fränkische. Wen das Wetter passt fahren wir dort, wen nicht fahren wir hier mit den übriechen Steigerwaldbiker eine Runde. Was meinst du eigentlich mit Hupfen, wir wollen doch fahren und nicht Hupfen.


----------



## bikepoli (6. Juni 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas was ist mit dir, warum fährst du nicht mit in die Fränkische. Wen das Wetter passt fahren wir dort, wen nicht fahren wir hier mit den übriechen Steigerwaldbiker eine Runde. Was meinst du eigentlich mit Hupfen, wir wollen doch fahren und nicht Hupfen.


 
Fränkische dauert mir zu lang - ich hab morgen noch Besuch - ein langjähriger Kollege kommt zu mir 

Ja und das Hupfen  - schau dich mal um - bei jede Pause hupfen die Räder wie Gummibälle auf der Stelle


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Juni 2012)

so heut die erste runde gedreht
fazit: daumen ok  
neuer protector für die schulter ok
kondition so lala
biergarten am schwanberg auf


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2012)

moin leute. ich wundere mich etwas das niemand was über den heutigen tag gesagt hat... war irgendwas?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> moin leute. ich wundere mich etwas das niemand was über den heutigen tag gesagt hat... war irgendwas?



Hallo Steve was macht deine Verletzung


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2012)

Ich denke die Tour war schon O.K. für euch. Mir hat es sehr Spass gemacht. 4,5 Stunden unterwegs und Fahrzeit ca. 1,40 Std. das war genau nach meinem Geschmack. Bilder hab ich gesichtet sind aber bis auf 4-5 Stück alle verwackelt. Hab mir gleich einen neuen gekauft, damit das nicht noch mal passiert.
Werd sie mal bei Gelegenheit hier reinstellen. Euch viel Spass am Lago.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2012)

Eberhard geht aufwärts.. Tut aber trotzdem noch ab und zu weh. Nächste woche gehts an mit krankengymnastik. Hoff ich kann bald mal fahren...


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juni 2012)

Bike Fahrtechnik in der Fränkischen: Basics, Balance und bergauf. Sicher um die Kurve. Stufen und Steilabfahrten. Singletrack und Spitzkehren alles war dabei.



Hallo Roland das gleiche würd ich auch Sagen. Deine Tour war Super, Technik Pur. Mehr Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem Fahrrad bzw. Mountainbike bedeutet mehr Spass auf Trails und Strecken Wir sind voll auf unsere kosten gekommen, und haben  noch so einiges dazu gelernt. Deine Leute waren erste Sahne, so denke ich mal an Christian der mit seinen Scott  alles aus seinem Fahrrad geholt hat. 
Wir waren fast einen ganzen Tag mit euch unterwegs, und haben von euch die besten Fahr und Technik Tipps sowie gute Kniffe bekommen. Deshalb möchte ich mich von uns allen bei euch allen Bedanken, und  hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen in der Fränkischen.

Gruß Eberhard

Hier noch einige Bilder von der Tour.





















Christian auf seinen Scott80mm Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. Juni 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas was ist mit dir, warum fährst du nicht mit in die Fränkische. Wen das Wetter passt fahren wir dort, wen nicht fahren wir hier mit den übriechen Steigerwaldbiker eine Runde. Was meinst du eigentlich mit Hupfen, wir wollen doch fahren und nicht Hupfen.




Vielleicht meint er mit Hupfen sowas:
Wir waren von Montag bis Freitag in Leogang und mein Jun. ist da rumgehupft.
Den Park kann ich jedem empfehlen, der sich imFreeride. - u. Dh verbessern will.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Juni 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er mit Hupfen sowas:
> Wir waren von Montag bis Freitag in Leogang und mein Jun. ist da rumgehupft.
> Den Park kann ich jedem empfehlen, der sich imFreeride. - u. Dh verbessern will.
> Gruß Ernie



Hallo Ernie, dieses hupfen von deinen Sohn ist auch nicht ganz ohne. Das Ziel ist bei dieser Sportart, eine abgesperrte Strecke schnellstmöglich zu fahren. Oftmals  werden Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 80 km/h erreicht, für mein Alter ist das aweng zu Schnell. Die Strecken sind gespickt mit natürlichen Hindernissen. 
Trotzdem ist bei Downhill eine gute körperliche Fitness unbedingt vonnöten. Es wirken physikalische Belastungen in Form von Stößen, man braucht Durchhaltevermögen, da eine Abfahrt keine Sekundensache ist, außerdem Koordination, Feinmotorik und Reaktionsvermögen wegen der hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Spannend ist das Spiel mit dem Gelände und die entsprechende Reaktion des Downhill- Fahrers darauf. Bodenwellen, lose Steine, Wurzeln, sowie fester und loser Untergrund sind kein Hindernis, sondern machen erst das Vergnügen aus. Dies ist schon eine Sportart für jüngere, da wachsen die Konchen noch Schneller zahm. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (13. Juni 2012)

hallo Leute

für die Mittwochsrunde der Steigerwaldbiker melde ich mich für heute abend ab.

Neben dem anstehenden Fussballspiel habe ich vorher noch einige unaufschiebbare Termine zu erledigen -leider 

 Sollte ich es doch noch wider erwarten schaffen werde ich zur gewohnten Zeit antreten - aber max. 1 1/2 Stunden radeln


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. Juni 2012)

@ all,

bin heut abend auch raus - leider
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

sonntag will ich wieder angreifen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
wenn ich nicht verschlafe wie letzten sonntag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sers mathias

PS mein tipp     Deutschland - Holland  2 : 2


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mathias wir sind leider für Sonntag raus,
 sind schon vor langer Zeit aufgestanden 
und Fahren mal kurz übers Wochenende nach Riva 
um dort unsere Runden zu drehen. 

Gruß Eberhard

Hier ein schönes Video von Peter aus der Fränkischen


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2012)

ja, der kann schon was, der peter. schaut gut aus


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juni 2012)

ihr in riva 
ich am grüntensee im allgäu
ab heut abend


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

moin. hatte net irgendwer von euch ein set Fat Albert rumliegen das er nicht verwenden kann/will?? 

Falls einer was über hat oder ein billiges angebot weiß: Ich brauch ein set in 2,25 und eines in 2,4. Beides in der EVO variante


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2012)

Willst wieder zurück zu Schwalbe?

Einen Fat Albert Rear in 2,25 habe ich daheim noch rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

ja. nen evo?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2012)

KP. Muss ich mal schauen... Kann ich dann mal deinen Baron zum Testen aufziehen?


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juni 2012)

du fährst aber noch net mit deiner schulter ??


so mein fanes fährt bald ind der fränkischen rum
und wird zum bergabstolpern  benutzt 


so was kommt jetzt


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

fränkische? wann? 

*edit* oder hast dus etwas verkauft?


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juni 2012)

letzeres   
ich kanns einfach net ausreizen   
und bevors verkümmert 
hab ichs in gute hände abgegeben 

und bau mir ein banshee spitfire auf  


und was macht die schulter


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

Schad das es den rahmen nicht in dem Chrom/Blau gibt. 

Muss ich (optisch) gleich mal weiterempfehlen den rahmen 

Der Schulter gehts gut *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2012)

Hey Walter,

die allerersten Meter (die erste steile Stelle) deines Rahmens noch ohne Umwerfer. Es geht sehr viel mit der Geo.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Juni 2012)

hehe   gut das es dir taugt 
ja mit der fanes geht viel 

ich bin grade auch vorerst fertig




kurzer stadt test     
das ist n singletrail geschoß


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

Walter habt ihr ZUFÄLLIG ein paar (alte) 2.4er Fat Albert rumliegen die man sich mal für EINE fahrt ausleihen könnte?


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Juni 2012)

nö  ein paar bettys hätte ich noch


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

hmm blöd. würd gern 2,4er testen bevor ich mir neue kauf und die genauso sche*ße weich wie die contis sind..


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hmm blöd. würd gern 2,4er testen bevor ich mir neue kauf und die genauso sche*ße weich wie die contis sind..




Weiches Profil ist doch gut


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

profil ja, karkasse aber nicht. vor allem nicht wenn man jenseits der 100 kilo ist ^^
Der FA ist wie für mich gemacht... 
...nur weiß ich aktuell nicht ob der 2,4er genauso gut wie der 2,25er ist


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Juni 2012)

also ich fahr den evo
und mit meinen 90kilos 
funzt der gut 

aber bei reifen ist es ja wie mit den frauen 
was der ein toll findet findet der andere zum kotzen 


bekommst du 2.4 in dein strive hinten rein??


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

waren ja original 2,4er FA drauf.. weiß noch net was gut wäre: 

FA = Fat Albert, HD = Hans Dampf

V/H > FA 2,25/FA 2,25 > FA 2,4/FA 2,25 > FA 2,4/HD 2,35 > FA 2,25/HD 2,35 > HD 2,35/HD 2,35 

=)


----------



## bikepoli (30. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen @all 

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und mich gleichzeitig für Morgen

Sonntagstour der Steigerwaldbiker *abmelden*!! 

Morgen findet die Radtour des RV Adler Sand nach 14-Heiligen statt.
Da gehts etwas früher los - d.h. Treff 05:25 Uhr 
dafür gibts dann auch 14-Heiligen Nothelfer  (=kräftiges Bier)

Also ob und wer bei den Steigerwaldbiker fährt kann ich nciht sagen - wie erwähnt ich bin raus bzw. schon unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas ist das 6-Tandem auch dabei


----------



## bikepoli (30. Juni 2012)

"Sechs-Zylinder" wird nicht benötigt 

Morgen ist Einzelkämpfer-Tag


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Juli 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> "Sechs-Zylinder" wird nicht benötigt
> 
> Morgen ist Einzelkämpfer-Tag





Wie war eure heutige Tour nach Vierzehnheiligen


----------



## bikepoli (2. Juli 2012)

hallo Eberhard

alles ganz locker und Easy - auch für dich absolut geeignet 

Fahrt war bis auf die letzten 2 -3 km trocken und angenehm;
ein längere Panne miteinem 24 " Ki-Rad hat uns etwaas aufgehalten - aber alles wieder reingeholt!


----------



## Andiduro (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin dieses Wochenende im Steigerwald unterwegs und will am Samstag mit meinem Schwiegervater in Spee ne kleine Tour machen. Kennen uns dort natürlich so gut wie garnicht aus. Deswegen such ich noch ne gute Tour so in der Nähe von Bamberg. 
Vorgestellt habe ich mir schöne Trails mit ein paar Wurzeln die schön flowig sind. Sprünge oder gröberes sollte aber nich so viel vorhanden sein. Der Spaßfaktor sollte hoch bei mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad sein . Strecke machen steht da eher im Hintergrund. Länge der Tour ist nich so wichtig sollte so bei 2-4 Stunden liegen.
Jetzt hab ich bei gps info schon so 3 Touren gefunden. Könnt ihr da eine Empfehlen seid schonma eine gefahren oder sogar selbst reingestellt? Oder vielleicht habt ihr GPS Daten die man evtl. per PN bekommen könnte. Oder gibt es sogar was ausgeschildertes? Kartenmaterial und GPS Gerät ist vorhanden aber es geht doch nichts über die Ortskenntniss. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.75312.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.77469.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.93285.html

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Juli 2012)

geracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin dieses Wochenende im Steigerwald unterwegs und will am Samstag mit meinem Schwiegervater in Spee ne kleine Tour machen. Kennen uns dort natürlich so gut wie garnicht aus. Deswegen such ich noch ne gute Tour so in der Nähe von Bamberg.
> Vorgestellt habe ich mir schöne Trails mit ein paar Wurzeln die schön flowig sind. Sprünge oder gröberes sollte aber nich so viel vorhanden sein. Der Spaßfaktor sollte hoch bei mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad sein . Strecke machen steht da eher im Hintergrund. Länge der Tour ist nich so wichtig sollte so bei 2-4 Stunden liegen.
> Jetzt hab ich bei gps info schon so 3 Touren gefunden. Könnt ihr da eine Empfehlen seid schonma eine gefahren oder sogar selbst reingestellt? Oder vielleicht habt ihr GPS Daten die man evtl. per PN bekommen könnte. Oder gibt es sogar was ausgeschildertes? Kartenmaterial und GPS Gerät ist vorhanden aber es geht doch nichts über die Ortskenntniss.
> ...



Hallo würde  gerne mit dir durch den Steigerwald fahren, hätte da jede Menge Touren anzubinden.  Durch den Sander Weinfest ist es an diesen Samstag oder vielmehr Wochenende schlecht, sind 
da voll in Arbeitseinsatz.
Wenn du aber mal an einen andern Zeitpunkt fahren möchtest, die Steigerwald - Biker fahren jeden Sonntag von 9:00  12:00 Uhr. 
Zu deinen Touren, die MTB Tour von Zeil in den Steigerwald bis Michelau und zurück wäre die beste. 
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> jeden Sonntag von 9:00  12:00 Uhr.



nix mehr mittwochs?


----------



## bikepoli (5. Juli 2012)

hallo steven - und auch die anderen (einschl. Schwarzleser)

mittwochs geht scho auch noch - wie gehabt von 18:30 bis ca. 20:30 Uhr
aber zur Zeit mit dem Sander Weinfest hauts alle planungen durcheinander - wenn was geht dann nur spontan - bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## keffers (8. Juli 2012)

servus und grüßgott zusammen,

gerade eben erst angemeldet hier im forum, in der hoffnung ein paar gute strecken zu finden, bzw bekanntschaften zu machen 

bin eig noch recht neu in der bike scene, wenn mans denn so nennen will.  komm aus der gerolzhofen ecke und wollt eben auch noch mal nachfragen  was es so an trails gibt.
hab jez schon viel von schwanberg gelesen, dass es da ein paar gute  geben soll. würde mich über ein paar antworten oder sogar gps  koordinaten freuen.

bin auch nicht von freeride bzw donwhillstrecken abgeneigt, im gegenteil sogar 

gruß kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juli 2012)

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451631


http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451631


----------



## Radon123 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

geht am Mittwoch 18.30 Uhr eine Tour zusammen??

Gruß M.Z.


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2012)

würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2012)

@rebirth

schläfst du auch irgendwann mal und fährst abends kein MTB?


----------



## bikepoli (11. Juli 2012)

@ all 

so mal wieder melden hier:

Heute Mittwoch 11.07. gehts mal wieder los. - das Weinfest  und damit verbunden Verpflichtungen  sind zu Ende !
Die Knochen und auch der Geist zwar etwas müde - aber so eine leichte Runde heute abend ist schon drin!

Treffpunkt und Zeit wie immer bei bike-oldie

aber wie gesagt - keine großen Erwartungen - wir wollen langsam wieder starten  - also ich auf jeden Fall - wer will darf natürlich mehr


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo, war einer von euch bei dem Kuppenritt in der Rhön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (16. Juli 2012)

hallo Leute 

habs vergessen - mich abzumelden !

Ich bin dann mal weg und zwar für min 1 1/2 Wochen bischen Urlaub in der Sonne machne 
Sitze gerade bei 35,1 grad am lago maggioro


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. Juli 2012)

thomas,

na dann viel spaß und schönen urlaub
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo, den Schläfer Matias gibts auch noch. Fährst du noch Fahrrad oder hast du dein Teil verkauft.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. Juli 2012)

vermietet


----------



## Radon123 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker,

geht am Mittwoch abend eine Runde??

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin für Mittwoch raus. Morgen Abend ist für meinen verstorbenen Vater eine Kirche angesagt. Hier ist Familiäre Anwesenheit angesagt.
Was geht Morgen bei den anderen.


----------



## wastemer (17. Juli 2012)

Bin auch raus.

Gruss Gerhard 
(Schwarzleser)


----------



## H-7-25 (18. Juli 2012)

Servus 

Wie sieht zurzeit der Schlangenweg aus? Liegen viele Bäume im Weg? Und wie sieht es mit den anderen Trails rundum dem Schlangenweg aus?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Cooperinho (18. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Bäume hat´s umgeworfen, ist aber halb so wild.
Mit ein "bisschen" Matsch solltest du aber kein Problem haben


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. Juli 2012)

@biker,

wo wahrt ihr den gestern alle ??

mathias war dann alleine im wald.







mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (19. Juli 2012)

na mathias 

hast wieder heimgefunden??

hab heut auch eine sonnige Tour hinter mir

waren geschmeidige 28 Grad sonnig und so eben mal 1400 hm

da gehts ganz schön nauf - und dann kommt noch a Holländer und unterhälts ich mit dir


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas erzähl mal was von deinen Touren, wo bist du schon als gewesen. Ein Tipp von. Wenn du schon am Gardasee bist, fahr doch mal mit der Seilbahn zum Monto Baldo hoch. Von da hast jede Menge Aussicht, und wenn du dein Bike dabei hast kannste 1800 hm gemütlich den Berg Ab - Brettern


----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. Juli 2012)

jeb, bin gerade wieder heim gekommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und muss mich schon wieder abmelden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wochenende >>  familienfete im rheinlan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mittwoch, 25.juli  >> beruflich in fulda
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vermutlich bin ich dann am sonntag 29.07 wieder mit im sattel






mathias

@ thomas  such mir mal nen schönen campingplatz am lago


----------



## bikepoli (20. Juli 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas erzähl mal was von deinen Touren, wo bist du schon als gewesen. Ein Tipp von. Wenn du schon am Gardasee bist, fahr doch mal mit der Seilbahn zum Monto Baldo hoch. Von da hast jede Menge Aussicht, und wenn du dein Bike dabei hast kannste 1800 hm gemütlich den Berg Ab - Brettern




Hallo eberhard 

ich muss dich korrigiern - ich bin am lago maggiore und nicht am gardasee.

die touren halten sich in grenzen - muss ja ab un zu auch baden


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juli 2012)

stresa   Mottarone
da gibts nen lustigen downhill runter

und auf der schweizer seite    Monte Tamaro


----------



## bikepoli (20. Juli 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> stresa   Mottarone
> da gibts nen lustigen downhill runter
> 
> und auf der schweizer seite    Monte Tamaro




hallo Walter

auf dem Mottarone war ich oben - bin dann ri. stresa abgefahren 
hatte auch ein ganzes stück Wanderweg der mit L1 ausgeschildert war.
War ganz toll bis zur Mittelstation danach gabs noch ein paar stufen und sonst Teersträßchen bis zum lago!

der Aufstieg wie immer lang nach unten gehts oft einfach zu schnell - also Zeitlich meine ich

sonnige Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas, so da bist du in der Lombardei. Wenn da auch so viele Trail sind, könnte Mann Klatt die Gegend  mit dem Garda-See verwechseln.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Juli 2012)

von der mittelstation etwas die strasse runter 
und dann links rein 
da ist der dh (wennns denn noch gibt)
aber mit einem tourenrad ist der grenzwertig

der L1 ist auch ganz lustig


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Juli 2012)

Nun aber zu der Hitzewelle, die von vielen sehnsüchtig erwartet und von ebenso vielen gefürchtet wird. Vorhersage von Montag bis Donnerstag ist es sonnig und meist trocken, lediglich am Mittwoch und Donnerstag sind vereinzelte Wärmegewitter (noch?) nicht auszuschließen. Die Tageshöchsttemperaturen steigen von 24 am Montag auf 29 Grad am Dienstag und erreichen am Mittwoch und Donnerstag 32 Grad. Natürlich steigen auch die Tiefsttemperaturen an und zwar von 7 Grad in der Nacht zum Montag auf 15 Grad ab der Nacht zum Mittwoch. 

Frage für kurzentschlossene: Wer hat Lust am Wochenende Sa-So mit dem Bike zum Kreuzberg hin und zurück zufahren. Wenn etwas zusammen kommen würde, würde ich am Mittwoch mal am Kreuzberg zwegs eine Übernachtung anrufen. Zur Tour, die Tour sind wir schon öfters gefahren. Sie geht ausschließlich auf Wander und Forstweg durch Ortschaften zu Kreuzberg und übern Ellershäuser See am nächsten Tag zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (24. Juli 2012)

hallo Leute  

bin mal wieder da - was geht morgen abend -   Mittwochsrunde ????


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas, schön das du wieder in Lande bist. Natürlich geht was, wie immer. 
Nur mit dem Ausflug übers Wochenende zum Kreuzberg wird nichts. Super Frau Vorstand, sie war gestern bei mir und trommel alle Leute fürs Dampfacher Rad - Fest zusammen. Laut Aussage unsere Chefin, hier solma mal wieder mit den Secher - Tandem fohrn, Was macht man nicht alles fürs Vereins leben, und für unere lieben Chefin. 
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Radon123 (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Biker,

wenns nicht zu warm ist bin ich am Mittwoch abend auch dabei.

Gruß aus Tro,


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Roland nimmst 

du da deine Finger weg, und geh aus dem Weg ich komme.


----------



## Radon123 (28. Juli 2012)

Geht am Sonntag früh eine Tour zusammen???

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

bei dem wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Juli 2012)

Wie schon gesagt. Da wir als Rad-Verein von Sand bei dem Rad fest in Dampfach Präsent sein müssen, ist mir Persönlich die Zeit um in der Früh zu Biken zu kurz. Würde für meine Seite sagen, dass wir es für diesen Sonntag ausfallen lassen. Oder ihr würdet uns bei dem Festzug bekleiden, so könnte man ja auch eine Runde zusammen Drehen. Ich Denke mal so wären dann auch die Getränke frei für euch.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo hier einige Eindrücke aus dem Dampfacher Radfest, bei unsere Ankunft in Dampfach kam gerade Christian von seinen Rad Marathon aus Wombach. Zuschauer gabs in Dampfach weniger, oder fast gar nicht. Ich Denke sie waren alle am Festzug beteiligt. Einige alte Herrschaften winkten uns aus einigem Fenster heraus. Das war auch schon alles, von der Festbekleidung am Rande der Dampfacher Straßen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs, von der Anzahl der Biker Gestern war es ganz beachtlich, ich denk mal es waren so 7. Wie war die Tour, vielmehr wo seid ihr überall gewesen.


Seid ihr auch danach mal Eingekehrt.


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Roland nimmst





Ja die Schlüsselstellen bei uns werden auch immer unmöglicher.


----------



## wastemer (2. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, von der Anzahl der Biker Gestern war es ganz beachtlich, ich denk mal es waren so 7. Wie war die Tour, vielmehr wo seid ihr überall gewesen.
> 
> 
> Seid ihr auch danach mal Eingekehrt.




Hallo Eberhard !!!
Ich hoffe es geht Dir nach Deiner OP doch dementsprechent .Alles Gute von Meiner (Unserer)Seite aus.

Du hast dich verzählt .Wir waren zu acht. 
Schlossberg ,Ebersbergt. , Hochstrass , Mühlenbacht. , Edekatrail , Schwimmbad . 
Elektolytenausgleich in der Mainaussicht .


----------



## bikepoli (2. August 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard !!!
> Ich hoffe es geht Dir nach Deiner OP doch dementsprechent .Alles Gute von Meiner (Unserer)Seite aus.
> 
> Du hast dich verzählt .Wir waren zu acht.
> ...




korrekt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja die Schlüsselstellen bei uns werden auch immer unmöglicher.



Hallo Roland die Schlüsselstellung ist an dieser Stelle schön eng. Hier ist der Umsetzer unmöglich, da sollte man auf jeden Fall absteigen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. August 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard !!!
> Ich hoffe es geht Dir nach Deiner OP doch dementsprechent .Alles Gute von Meiner (Unserer)Seite aus.
> 
> Du hast dich verzÃ¤hlt .Wir waren zu acht.
> ...



Hallo Gerhard meine OP ist gut verlaufen, ich bin eigentlich so zufrieden. Danke der Nachfrage, warte jetzt nur noch auf meinen Befund der noch einige Tage braucht. Das Radfahren sollte ich momentan die nÃ¤chste paar Wochen vergessen, Scheiâ¦â¦ jetzt bei diesem Wetter.
Stimmt Gerhard, wenn ich so Ã¼berlege waren es 8. Meine ZÃ¤hlung war bevor der Thomas aus Tretzendorf gekommen ist, und der ist so am Schluss gekommen.


----------



## 0815p (4. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Roland die Schlüsselstellung ist an dieser Stelle schön eng. Hier ist der Umsetzer unmöglich, da sollte man auf jeden Fall absteigen.



ned absteigen, einsteigen


----------



## Radon123 (4. August 2012)

Hallo Biker,

ich denke am Sonntag früh geht wieder was,

ich bin auch wieder dabei,

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. August 2012)

Ich denk auch, aber nicht ich.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. August 2012)

Jo was ist los mit euch, nur Interessehalber wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf. Wie hat es euch Heute beim Biken gefallen?


----------



## bikepoli (7. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Jo was ist los mit euch, nur Interessehalber wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf. Wie hat es euch Heute beim Biken gefallen?



Hallo Eberhard!

Alles fit im Schritt ??

Am Sonntag war super - trails sind trocken und der E 3 war mal richtig aufgeräumt - war alles gut fahrbar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich hatte 725 Höhenmeter und danach ein gutes MIttagessen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. August 2012)

bikeoldie,

und gestern war die schlange dran.

dank UBIZ & BN - exkursion  schön frei getrampelt.






sers


----------



## böser_wolf (9. August 2012)

es gibt mal wieder ärger
zumindest in der mainpost

klick mich


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. August 2012)

Ja,ja, die rücksichtslosen Biker, pirschen sich am Steilhang an unbescholdene Wanderer ran und erschrecken sie....tsss.
Hat ja lange gedauert, bis da mal ein Bericht in der örtlichen Presse erscheint.
Leider ist das ein sehr einseitiger Bericht.
Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard!
> 
> Alles fit im Schritt ??
> 
> ...



Da werde ich wohl morgen mal die E-Trails in Angriff nehmen  Nach dem Urlaub auf der AIDA ist wieder mal Biken im Wald angesagt, dort habe ich in 10 Tagen 200 Km auf dem Ergobike runter getreten, damit das Gewicht nicht so schnell in die Höhe geht 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (10. August 2012)

hallo erwin

hast auf der aida auch die neben dir auf dem Laufband gehenden richtig erschreckt - so wie es die SW MTB-Gangster so tun ??

Aber im Steigerwald ist es bestimmt auch recht schön  vielleicht nicht so warm!

@ all

Da stehen ja Horrorgeschichten  in der Mainpost ! MTB Monster usw. 

da gibts auch noch welche die Fahren mit Licht 

Das berühmte (politische) Sommerloch schlägt ja auch schon bei der schreibenden Zunft in SW bzw. WÜ zu!


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo erwin
> 
> hast auf der aida auch die neben dir auf dem Laufband gehenden richtig erschreckt - so wie es die SW MTB-Gangster so tun ??
> 
> ...



Na klar ich habe immer beim Überholen mit dem Ergometer immer laut gerufen, dass ich jetzt vorbei fahre und sie doch Platz machen sollen 
Klingel hatte ich ja keine 

Wir sind schon alle richtige Verbrecher, fahren mit Licht im Wald und vorallem erschrecken wird Rentner, die auf Trails laufen die eigentlich nicht für Fußgänger geeignet sind (Turmabfahrt in SWE) 

Na hoffen wir mal das Besten

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

Ich frag mich wer festgelegt hat das ein fußgänger mehr rechte hat als ein radfahrer. 
Warum haben fußgänger keine vorfahrt bei autos auf der autobahn?


----------



## rewoX (10. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich...ich finde das nicht witzig!
Man sollte das nicht so ins lächerliche ziehen. Die Mainpost, welche einen sooo polemischen Mist auch noch druckt, sollte mit Leserbriefen zugehagelt werden, damit sie merken wie dämlich der Bericht ist! Also schreibt schon mal!

Allerdings kann man sich bei dieser Schreibweise schon fast überlegen, ob es nicht eine Satire ist.
Bei einer derarten Darstellung unsers Sports, muss man sich nicht wundern, warum es Gesetzesentwürfe in Hessen (welche völlig weltfremd sind) so weit bringen.
Ich höre meine Mutter schon...: Bist du auch einer von den Rowdys? So werden da nämlich leider alle Bergabfahrenden hin gestellt.

Eins finde ich allerdings leidergottes wahr! Es fahren einfach zu viele von uns mit zu schnellen Tempo (ohne Vorankündigung) an Spaziergängern vorbei. Da erschrecke ich mich selber das ein oder ander Mal. Kann man da nicht kurz das Tempo raus nehmen...freundlich Grüßen...und weiter schreddern?


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

und was bringts? sobalds alt wird, ein köter oder ein kind dabei ist, ist schei$$ egal wie schnell du bist. Da wird immer geglotzt und/oder dumm gelabert. Ich fahr auch immer langsam und grüße sogar... wie oft ich zurückgegrüßt wurde kann ich an einer hand abzählen.


----------



## Spezifahrer (10. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> und was bringts? sobalds alt wird, ein köter oder ein kind dabei ist, ist schei$$ egal wie schnell du bist. Da wird immer geglotzt und/oder dumm gelabert. Ich fahr auch immer langsam und grüße sogar... wie oft ich zurückgegrüßt wurde kann ich an einer hand abzählen.



Jetzt muss ich mich auch endlich mal als "Schwarzleser" hier outen.
Ich finde Rebirth hat recht, mir geht es auch so, ich versuche immer mit gemäßigtem Tempo an den Fussgängern vorbeizufahren, nen Gruß und ein Lächeln machen den Rest.    Aber nicht immer hilft das  leider.

Soll man es jetzt wohl früh morgens biken, wenn noch alles schläft, damit die Fussgänger im Wald ihre Ruhe haben ???


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. August 2012)

Natur und Wald, wie soll man damit um gehen?

Der Schwarzspecht klopft, ein Uhu schÃ¼ttelt sein Federkleid und ungesehen schleicht ein Luchs durchs Dickicht. In einem lebendigen Wald finden unzÃ¤hlige Tiere Raum zum Leben. Doch solchen WÃ¤lder werden immer seltener. Sie mÃ¼ssen Nutzholzplantagen weichen und eintÃ¶nigen FichtenwÃ¤ldern, die mÃ¶glichst schnell Holz liefern.
 Beispiel:1
In der Imkerfachzeitschrift liest man auch immer wieder von Ameisenschutzwarten und dem Schutz der Roten Waldameisen. Jedoch, welchen Stellenwert und welchen Sinn soll der Ameisenschutz noch haben im Zeitalter der Harvester-EinsÃ¤tze? Das sind panzerÃ¤hnlich schwere Holzerntemaschinen, die mittlerweile jeder kennen dÃ¼rfte. Ich habe gesehen und erlebt, dass bei deren Einsatz die Waldameisennester nicht einmal bemerkt, geschweige denn geschÃ¼tzt worden wÃ¤ren. Nach getaner Arbeit waren die Ameisennester verschwunden. Einfach weg â als ob sie sich in Luft aufgelÃ¶st hÃ¤tten. SchlieÃlich stehen sie ja unter strengem Naturschutz. Vielleicht sind sie jetzt im Ameisen-Himmel? Verdient hÃ¤tten sie es!
Beispiel:2
Ich bin auch kein Freund der Vollmechanisierten Holzernte ich sehe das aber eher aus einem etwas Naturbelassenen Grund da wÃ¤chst eine Baum 60-80 Jahre dann kommt so ein Ding und in 1 Minute ist alles dahin. Ich denke man sollte etwas leisten wenn man etwas aus der Natur entnimmt das in etwa dem Wert dieses Baumes wiederspiegelt. Das Riskio, die kÃ¶rperliche Arbeit das zollte der Natur den entsprechenden Respekt fÃ¼r die Leistung des Baumes. Klingt sicher blÃ¶d aber ich denke alles sollte seinen Wert haben und anerkannt werden.

Beispiel: 3 Zu dem Bericht in der Main Post. 
Stichwort Harvester, vieleicht machen wir es einfach so?
Fahrradfahren auf Wegen im Wald ist mittlerweile nur noch mit voller STVO zulÃ¤ssig! Wege mÃ¼ssen mind. 3m breit sein in NRW... also ist MTB fahren egal welche Art und Weise eh mittlerweile komplett und Ã¼berall verboten, da Lampen und Reflktoren im Wald gefÃ¤hrlich sind (kÃ¶nnen sich leicht lÃ¶sen und zb Wandere treffen)

Da es also eh komplett illegal ist sich auf sein Bike zu setzen.. Ã¼beral stehen wir vor einem Dilemma 

Wo sollen wir unserem Sport nachgehen? Und wieso darf ein Holzunternehmer mit seinem Harvester den Wald metertief und ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf Verlusste umgraben, 100erte BÃ¤ume fÃ¤llen um sich einen Weg zu bahnen (Stichwort HolzrÃ¼ckegasse), die Gesetze in diesem Land machen (3m Regel ist die Auslegung der Forstliteratur, die von den Gerichten mittlerweile Ã¼bernommen wurde, im Gesetz steht davon nichts!)

und sich anschlieÃend nen Journalisten "Ã¤h" "kaufen" oder wie sagt man, der dann nur die Forstseite in die Zeitung schreibt. Objektive Berichterstattung ist was anderes!









   Hier im Bild verlÃ¤uft eine  Harvester Sprur mit einer Trailspur, welche wÃ¤re in eueren Augen die schÃ¶ner.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (11. August 2012)

Bullshit, heute ist Lake-jump am Schweinfurter Baggersee.
Hoffentlich hat der Fischereiverband nichts dagegen.
Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. August 2012)

Hallo Ernie wie wars am Baggersee, gibts da von der Action oder Lake-jump einige Bilder. Wäre schön.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (12. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie wie wars am Baggersee, gibtâs da von der Action oder Lake-jump einige Bilder. WÃ¤re schÃ¶n.



Hallo B O

Ich denke mal, dass die Bike-Unit in kÃ¼rze auf ihrer Hp. Bilder einstellt.
Schau mal unter www.bike-unit.de.
GruÃ Ernie


----------



## lord24 (14. August 2012)

Eberhard meld dich mal, zwecks biken.
Gruß Werner


----------



## bikepoli (14. August 2012)

hallo lord24 und westheimer

für Morgen Fränkishe Schweiz muss ich leider absagen - hatte für Morgen schon eine Aktion mit Frau und Bekannten geplant !

Viel Spaß und ein sturzfreie Tour



--> was ist mit rebirth - von dem hört man gar nichts mehr ??


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2012)

Schreibt ja keiner was


----------



## brndch (14. August 2012)

Servus,

ich fahr morgen so gegen 14uhr 3-4h ab oberschwabbach durch den steigerwald, wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte gerne. 

Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. August 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Eberhard meld dich mal, zwecks biken.
> Gruß Werner






Hallo Werner die Fränkische ist mir Momentan zu Anstrengend. Ich muss mich von meiner OP her noch ein paar Tage  schonen, Sitzen auf dem Sattel Haberls noch ein wenig. Wiegetritt wäre ja Okay, aber nicht für einen halben Tag.   
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Sveni112 (15. August 2012)

moin  

ich lass auch mal wieder was von mir hören 
ist zwar nicht so ganz euer gebiet aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal 

auf dem friedrichsberg ham ein paar idioten gemeint sie müssen mitten in der abfahrt des wurzelweges direkt nach der kurve einen ca 50cm hohen sprung bauen... wenn man das nicht weis (wie ich) hat das schmerzhafte konzequenzen und nen gratis ritt mit dem rtw ins krankenhaus weil man ihn erst 3-4m vorher sieht und nicht reagieren kann.
nun ja mir hats 1 op eingebracht, 2 eingegipste arme geprellten rücken, blaues gesicht und ne fette gehirn erschütterung...
ich hatte glück, dass ich nen helm auf hatte und wir zu dritt waren
anbei mal paar bilder vom matsch helm und dem grund für meine kaputte nase^^

mfg sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. August 2012)

Hier sind Peter und Martina im Natürlichen Gelände, Mut tut gut! Mit viel Spaß und Selbstvertrauen. 
So Lehrenden wir das bei  Peter und Roland, sie stand uns dabei als Mental-Coach mit viel KnowHow und einer großen Portion Empathie in der Fränkischen zur Seite, so 
nahmen wir auf spielerische Art kreative Ansätze und Lösungsmöglichkeiten auf, wie zum Beispiel den Stoppie ( auch Endo genannt)   sicher Lehrenden. So lupften wir das 
erste Mal das Hinterrad mithilfe dosiertem Einsatz der Vorderradbremse und etwas Körperverlagerung nach vorne hoch.
In ganz entspannter Atmosphäre hatten wir dabei stets genug Zeit gehabt, um mit viel Spaß die einzelnen Techniken auszuprobieren und zu 
experimentieren - und natürlich auch, die schönen Landschaften in der Fränkischen in Zusammensein zu genießen. So erfuhren wir hier in der Theorie und Praxis Zahlreich Tipps, Techniken und Hintergründe
zu den Ursachen und Umgangsmöglichkeiten mit Zögern, Ängsten und Blockaden.


Peter, Super Bilder von deinen Urlaub.
Gruß aus dem Steigerwald


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. August 2012)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich lass auch mal wieder was von mir hören
> ist zwar nicht so ganz euer gebiet aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal
> ...






Hallo Sven deine Sachen sehen ja Brutal aus, den Helm nach zu beurteilen hast du ganz schön was abbekommen. Daher ist es kein Wunder wen die Grünröcke so scharf auf die Biker werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (15. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Sven deine Sachen sehen ja Brutal aus, den Helm nach zu beurteilen hast du ganz schön was abbekommen. Daher ist es kein Wunder wen die Grünröcke so scharf auf die Biker werden.



naja der helm hat zum glück schlimmeres verhindert und der sprung wurde auch zurück gebaut...
der schnittlauch hat da aber nicht vorbei geschaut


----------



## bikepoli (18. August 2012)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker 

für Morgen, also für unsere Sonntagstour muss ich mich abmelden - habe mal wieder Dienst - Urlaubszeit  lässt den Rytmus für WE-Dienste ungemein schrumpfen


----------



## keffers (20. August 2012)

hey guys, ma ne frage,
ich such und such in diesem tread schon die ganze zeit, könnt ihr mir zufällig sagen auf welcher seite hier beschrieben wird, wo sich der schlagenweg bei knetzgau befindet..
ich find die seite nich


----------



## bikepoli (21. August 2012)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und ständige Begleiter 

Wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch abend so aus - geht bischen was mit richtig schwitzen oder fährt morgen keiner bei der "Affenhitze"!

Ich für mich habe schon vor Morgen abend die "kühlen" Wädler  etwas zu durchstreifen! 
Evtl. kommt man ja auf dem Heimweg an einer "RANCH" vorbei !


----------



## keffers (21. August 2012)

omg, schon zum zweiten ma, frage gestellt und keine antwort bekommen in diesem tread, sagt halt einfach dass ihrs net wisst, aber ignoriert einen net einfach so, meine fresse, da geht mir echt der hut


----------



## Fliege (21. August 2012)

keffers schrieb:


> omg, schon zum zweiten ma, frage gestellt und keine antwort bekommen in diesem tread, sagt halt einfach dass ihrs net wisst, aber ignoriert einen net einfach so, meine fresse, da geht mir echt der hut



Du musst noch mehr Smilies setzen, sonst fällst du hier nicht auf.
Ich kann dir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen 

F.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. August 2012)

fahr doch mal mit den jungs mit 
ist der einfachste weg

oder wie wärs mit google da findeste das hier


----------



## bikepoli (21. August 2012)

schlange ist momentan nicht mehr so angesagt  obwohl er zur Zeit absolut trocken ist 
da laufen zur zeit immer so viele von den BN-Verbänden in Sachen Steigerwald - Retter / RobinWood usw. herum!

aber als Tip die Seiten der Meinungsvertreter durchforsten oder 
maps bemühen --> Knetzgau OT Zell Böhlgrundstraße --> Ortsende links Holzschildchen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. August 2012)

@all,

morgen abend sollte klappen, is nicht mehr gar so warm.

18:30 uhr wie immer, oder?
ranch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist ne gute idee.






mathias

schlange
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79404.html

wenn das nicht hilft hilft der "blindenhund"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. August 2012)

@sveni,

hoert sich ja echt übel ******* an.

apropo *******, wie klappt das den mit dem stuhlgang bei zwei gebrochenen armen.






gute besserung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. August 2012)

keffers schrieb:


> omg, schon zum zweiten ma, frage gestellt und keine antwort bekommen in diesem tread, sagt halt einfach dass ihrs net wisst, aber ignoriert einen net einfach so, meine fresse, da geht mir echt der hut



Hallo Keffers, Walder hat recht fahr doch mal bei uns mit, von unsere Seite steht da nichts in Weg.
Treff jeden Mittwoch 19 Uhr, oder 9 Uhr sonntags bei mir in Sand Finkenweg 5.





Natürlich Thomas geht Morgen was, bin Bein Überlegen ob ich auch mitfahre. Habe schon mal am Sonntag einige Kilometer mit Gerhard und seine Frau gefahren, muss sagen sie fährt nicht schlecht, sie hat uns mach mal ganz schön  stehen gelassen.


http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451631


http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451631


----------



## keffers (21. August 2012)

na also, geht doch meine herren
jez bekommt ihr auch ein dankeschön zu hören von mir

hab ihn dann übrignes doch gefunden, ziemlich viel bäume im weg, recht ärgerlich

@ Fliege , so, jez sindn paar smileys mit drinnen


----------



## bikepoli (21. August 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Keffers, Walder hat recht fahr doch mal bei uns mit, von unsere Seite steht da nichts in Weg.
> Treff jeden Mittwoch 19 Uhr, oder 9 Uhr sonntags bei mir in Sand Finkenweg 5.
> 
> 
> ...




hallo eberhard - du ver breitest ja schon wieder Lügen!

Treff am Mittwoch ist um 18:30 Uhr 

alles klar - wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Sveni112 (22. August 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @sveni,
> 
> hoert sich ja echt übel ******* an.
> 
> ...



moin 

erstmal danke 
und naja anziehen und co funktioniert allein  hab mich da schon so eingipsen lassen^^

mfg sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. August 2012)

Hallo, Heute schon Zeitung gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern97 (1. September 2012)

Die Aktion, die der Besitzer des Waldes hier macht ist etwas lÃ¤cherlich, er hat das sogar geschafft, dass die auf Bayern1 des in den Nachrichten gebracht haben. Dort behauptet er, dass es eine ganze Gruppe sein muss die dort gebaut hat und die hÃ¤tten auch einen Minibagger dazu genommen. 
Also: ein ca. 15jÃ¤hriger = groÃe Gruppe + Minibagger  ( Ich weiÃ auch nicht inwiefern der Besitzer noch zurechnungsfÃ¤hig ist, denn er ist auch schon ca. 75 Jahre alt, von anderen hat man auch schon gehÃ¶rt, dass er schon etwas vergesslich geworden ist und blickt auch nicht mehr ganz so durch wie frÃ¼her, da hat er sogar ein sehr groÃes, weltweites Unternehmen geleitet ( Firma RÃ¶sler))
Verwendet wurden gerade mal ein Spaten, eine Schaufel, ein Eimer und eine wirklich  kleine HandsÃ¤ge, mit der nur fast morsches Holz gesÃ¤gt wurde fÃ¼r die wenigen SprÃ¼nge. 
Es wurde Ã¼brigens gefragt, ob man sich dort denn eine Strecke bauen dÃ¼rfe und da hatte er nichts dagegen und er wusste bei wem er sich melden sollte, wenn es Probleme gÃ¤be. Stattdessen ging er zur Polizei. 
Schaden: angeblich 1500â¬, stimmt nachdem die mit einem Bagger das alles platt gemacht haben, wird bestimmt ein Schaden von 1500â¬ vorhanden sein, denn ich kenn die Truppe von Waldarbeitern, die gehn am liebsten nur in den Wald mit den ganzen groÃen Maschinen, wenn es geregnet hat, denn dann machts erst so richtig SpaÃ . Man sollte mal vorher-nachher- Bilder von der Strecke machen. Ich weiÃ auch nicht fÃ¼r was die da denn einen Bagger brauchen, denn es wurde von einer einzigen Jugendlichen Person gebaut und die erwachsenen Waldarbeiter schaffen es nicht dass wieder einzureisen, dass wÃ¼rde ja sogar ich selbst schaffen.  
Die Strecke wird nur von einer Person durchschnittlich 1 mal alle 1-2Wochen befahren. 
Es wurde auch wirklich aufgepasst, dass man keine Bremsspuren,... machte und auch keine BÃ¤ume absÃ¤gte.

MfG


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2012)

Wieso setzt nicht jeder von uns jeden tag nen leserbrief rein, irgendwann wirds die richtigen leute schon nerven..


----------



## Bjoern97 (1. September 2012)

Ich glaub, wenn man den Rösler durch sowas nur nerven will, dann schafft der es am Ende noch bis ins Fernsehen. Dann müssen wir aber auch nachlegen.
Also die Spaziergänger, die ich bis jetzt immer angetroffen habe und mit denen ich mich auch unterhalten habe, die fanden das Downhill-fahren immer für eine ganz tolle Sportart und ist immer noch besser, als wenn wir nur im Haus sind und vor der Playstation verdummen und fett werden. Also die hätte ich zum Teil bestimmt schon auf meiner Seite.


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2012)

Ich meine allgemein. Net den einen.

Gesetzte müssen geändert werden. Jeder der sich im wald bewegt, und durch sprünge oÄ verletzt trägt selbst die schuld.


----------



## Bjoern97 (1. September 2012)

Genau, so mach mers. Obwohl das ja auch schon jetzt möglich ist, nur halt etwas kompiziert und man kann ja nicht dem Eigentümer das recht entnehmen, zu bestimmen was in seinem eigenen Wald gemacht wird oder nicht. Man kann nämlich ein Waldstück vom Nutzwald zu einem Erholungsgebiet umschreiben lassen, dann muss man die Strecke noch Ausschildern und dann gilt: Betreten/ Befahren auf eigene Gefahr. Nur muss halt der Besitzer des Waldes  da mitmachen. Am besten sollte man daher bei den Gemeinden anfragen, denn die wollen auch immer viel für die Jugend machen, sodass es uns hier gut gefällt und am besten in der Gemeinde bleiben und später noch ein Haus bauen.
Bis jetzt sind wir nur 2 Leute, die Interesse an solch einer Strecke hätten. Nur du kommst ja aus Bamberg (25km entfernt) und da ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2012)

Interesse haben ganz sicher viel mehr als du denkst. 
Is nur die frage wie man sich beteiligen soll/kann. 
Bist du bei FB? Glaub da hast bessere chancen als in dem thread..


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Interesse haben ganz sicher viel mehr als du denkst.
> Is nur die frage wie man sich beteiligen soll/kann.
> Bist du bei FB? Glaub da hast bessere chancen als in dem thread..



Hallo Steve, wen die Sache gut ist, was ich mache, ist es egal in welchem Netz oder thread ich Surfe.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. September 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich hatte am Freitag auf der Eurobike das Glück, die Silbermedaille von Sabine Spitz in den Händen zu halten.
Das ding ist ganz schön schwer .
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. September 2012)

Ja unser Sabine ist schon Spitze

HeiÃe Ware - Cyclepassion Kalender 2010

Noch aufregender als im engen Renntrikot zeigen sich die Profi-Bikerinnen im neuen Cyclepassion Kalender. Sabine Spitz, Lene Byberg oder Steffi Marth zeigen sich in knappen Outfits â reizvoll verziert mit Bike-ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs konnte  nicht wegen unserer Kirchweih in Sand mit euch nach Neuhaus an der Pegnitz fahren, wie war der Biketag mit Roland und Peter. Schildert einige Erlebnisse und Daten, Beispiel wie viel Leute-Km-Hm zu eurer Tour. 
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2012)

Die Tour war echt genial gestern, 9 Mann 2 Frauen!! Ich kannte grosse Teile auch noch nicht. Singletrails ohne Ende. 42KM 1150HM anstrengend, viele Wurzeltrails und knackige Anstiege.
Die Steigerwälder sind einfach zu schnell.
Das nächste mal wieder fränkische, mit vielen "heißen" Stellen.


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2012)

mensch eberhard,und du warst ned dabei aber deine 3 kollegen ham sich super durch gschlagen kontiemässig sowieso und technisch ham sie zum vorjahr 100% dazu gelernt


----------



## wastemer (3. September 2012)

Roland hat ja alle Tourdaten schon geschrieben.Sehr anstrengend.Die Lästerungen ähnlich wie bei uns.Ein paar Schlüsselstellen hatten wir.Wurden wieder sehr gut abgesichert(Danke Peter und Wolfi).
Apropos Wolfi:  Uns wurde gezeigt was man alles mit einem Hardtail 
anfangen kann Berg runter als auch Berg nauf .   !!!!!!!!!! .
Es war eine gute Truppe.Auch einen Dank an den Guide.

@Roland:Beim nächsten mal Fränkische hoffe ich auf sehr viele heiße
Stellen.
@ Peter: Dankeschön


----------



## lord24 (3. September 2012)

Hallo wastemer oder Westheimer
schreib demnächst dein Namen drunter, weiß doch keiner das du der Gerhard bist.
Zur Tour war klasse. JaJa Roland die Steigerwälder sind nich zu schnell, haben immer zu tun das wir mitkommen bei euren knackigen Anstiegen in der Fränkischen.


----------



## wastemer (3. September 2012)

Dschuldigung !!!!!!


Grusss G E R H A R D


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> @Roland:Beim nächsten mal Fränkische hoffe ich auf sehr viele heiße
> Stellen.



Wenn Ihr das nächste mal da seit und wir eine *kleine* Gruppe sind, dann gibts mal eine Tour genau nach euerem Geschmack! Aber ich will danach keine Klagen hören.


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2012)

Eberhardt das is schon klar, mir gings nur drum das in dem thread hier nix los ist.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Eberhardt das is schon klar, mir gings nur drum das in dem thread hier nix los ist.



Also Steve wie du siehst ist bei uns jede Menge los.  Was ist überhabt mit dir, fährst du noch.


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2012)

Ja schon.. Aber hab morgen erstmal nen arzttermin, irgendwas is mit den muskeln in den beinen faul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch eberhard,und du warst ned dabei aber deine 3 kollegen ham sich super durch gschlagen kontiemässig sowieso und technisch ham sie zum vorjahr 100% dazu gelernt



Hallo Peter ich denke das nächstemal bin ich wieder dabei, wegen meiner Operation bin ich gengenüber meiner Kollegen Konditionell und Technisch in Rückstand, in der Richtung muss sich auf jedem Fall noch einiges ändern.   
Gibt es da vielleicht noch einige Fotos von der Tour, wäre schön.


----------



## wastemer (3. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das nächste mal da seit und wir eine *kleine* Gruppe sind, dann gibts mal eine Tour genau nach euerem Geschmack! Aber ich will danach keine Klagen hören.






Niemals     Nur Lästern erlaubt


----------



## lord24 (3. September 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Peter ich denke das nächstemal bin ich wieder dabei, wegen meiner Operation bin ich gengenüber meiner Kollegen Konditionell und Technisch in Rückstand, in der Richtung muss sich auf jedem Fall noch einiges ändern.
> Gibt es da vielleicht noch einige Fotos von der Tour, wäre schön.


Na Ebi ist immer gut wenn man eine Ausrede hat. haha


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2012)

Hab 2 Videos von der nächsten Tour mit euch. Wenns zu heftig ist mach mer lieber was leichteres

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40000712"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27405746"]Treppentrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab 2 Videos von der nächsten Tour mit euch. Wenns zu heftig ist mach mer lieber was leichteres
> 
> Untitled on Vimeo
> Treppentrail on Vimeo



Hallo Roland, wenn ich das so sehe, Muss ich noch mit mir jede Menge Arbeiten.


----------



## bergschreck (4. September 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Roland, wenn ich das so sehe, Muss ich noch mit mir jede Menge Arbeiten.



da würd ich mir doch glatt mal wieder zeit zum biken nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (5. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab 2 Videos von der nächsten Tour mit euch. Wenns zu heftig ist mach mer lieber was leichteres
> 
> Untitled on Vimeo
> Treppentrail on Vimeo



Bin dabei 
Sauber gehoppelt  
Ja was so ein Pseudo Litviller so alles kann


----------



## rebirth (5. September 2012)

also bei DER tour geh ich mit... mal schauen ob ihr bessere purzelbäume hinbekommt als ich


----------



## wastemer (5. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> also bei DER tour geh ich mit... mal schauen ob ihr bessere purzelbäume hinbekommt als ich



Da müss mer halt nur noch an Termin mitn Roland ausmach .


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Da müss mer halt nur noch an Termin mitn Roland ausmach .



Dieses Wochenende hätte ich Zeit, nächstes bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder im Zillertal muss noch mal die Stelle fahren, an ders mich das letzte mal abgeworfen hat.
Es *muss* aber trocken sein, dann kann man die Tour ras ganze Jahr fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2012)

Helm ab vorm Gerhard.
Der ist heute technisch gefahren als gäbs kein morgen. Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Alle Stellen locker durch als hätte er nie etwas anderes gemacht, ich war ehrlich verblüfft. 
Der Friedhofstrail als Referenz war ein Witz. Den ist er locker durchgerollt alle Stellen aufs erste mal. Ich glaube er hat nicht mal gemerkt das er auf einem Trail mit engen Kurfen unterwegs war.


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2012)

ja, war ne schöne schnelle tour heut, 42km 900hm 15,4 schnitt, haben nochmal ordenlich gas gebn
gerhard
björn
red:


----------



## wastemer (5. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Helm ab vorm Gerhard.
> Der ist heute technisch gefahren als gäbs kein morgen. Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Alle Stellen locker durch als hätte er nie etwas anderes gemacht, ich war ehrlich verblüfft.
> Der Friedhofstrail als Referenz war ein Witz. Den ist er locker durchgerollt alle Stellen aufs erste mal. Ich glaube er hat nicht mal gemerkt das er auf einem Trail mit engen Kurfen unterwegs war.



Herzlichen Dank für die Lorbeeren.War heute eine exzellente Kondi-Tour.Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.Kann heute sehr gut Schlafen.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. September 2012)

Neulich in Osternohe, hat richtig spass gemacht.
Lokation: Krokodil

Gruß Ernie


----------



## wastemer (6. September 2012)

Hübsches Fliegerbild.Mich würde das Krokodil fressen.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. September 2012)

Das Krokodil hat auch seinen Stolz, das frisst nicht jeden 
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. September 2012)

http://youtu.be/KISnewMF4xg http://youtu.be/GyWJczxK-cQ http://youtu.be/j43w7M2HTws http://youtu.be/UbJ1sseQVbY http://youtu.be/zploy9L05h8 http://youtu.be/pa6NHrpfjow http://youtu.be/J4_gRnrm2lA


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. September 2012)

@steigerwaldbiker, @all,

schöne filmchen, das muss man neidlos anerkennen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mittwoch 19.09.2012 18:30 Uhr >> Nightride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??

ich muss mich aber gleich hierzu abmelden, sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






gruß mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. September 2012)

Hallo Matias war Heute auch nicht dabei.  Waren Heute nur ein paar.


----------



## wastemer (19. September 2012)

Um genau zu sein waren wir zu zweit.
60KM in GA1.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. September 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein waren wir zu zweit.
> 60KM in GA1.



Hallo Gerhard, mein Ehrenwort, werde demnächst wieder öfter mitfahren. Was macht dein neues Bike.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MuLlOleYXJk


----------



## bikepoli (24. September 2012)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und sonst. Biker, Schwarzleser etc.

Bin wieder im Lande - Urlaub war wie immer gut - der Abschluss sehr ärgerlich ! Diebe in der letzten Nacht ---

Hat sich ja schon herumgesprochen - man hat mir im Url., im Campingplatz in Kroatioen, mein Cube geklaut! 
Irgend so ein Drecksack fährt jetzt mit meinem Rad durch die Lande!
Ich wünsche ihm recht viele Stürze und noch viel mehr Schmerzen!

Naja - nun bin ich etwas  "radlos" und auf der Suche nach einem entsprechenden Ersatz. Ein Bike muss her - aber was; 

Ich hatte ein Cube AMS 125 mit `ner 140er Gabel - so was ähnlches sollte es nun wieder sein!
Welche Empfehlungen an Bikes, Händlern etc gibts von Euch. Es darf auch ruhig ein Vorjahresmodell sein!

Hab mir mal das hier angesehen 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/haibike-hai-q-fs-rx-2011.html

machte einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck - für mich jedenfalls - damit könnte ich mich sogar anfreunden - auch der Preis ist für so `nen schnellen Kauf ganz interessant!
Was meint ihr so ??


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

So eine schei$e! 

Wie wärs mit nem Radon? 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-7-0_id_21658_.htm

ansonsten hätte der bonanza in bbg grad -20%


----------



## benz82 (25. September 2012)

Haibike 

Beim Schauer in SW sind immer mal gute Angebote.


----------



## lord24 (25. September 2012)

Hallo Thomas
würde auch mal Radon anschauen.

z.b. Radon Slide 8.0 oder vom letzten Jahr 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

Siehe zwei posts über deinem..


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2012)

so zurück aus elba 
steiniges geläuf da 
mit durchaus heftigen bergabstolpern stellen 
aber immer schön nach dem biken baden im meer






ab november bin ich würzburger


----------



## Radon123 (29. September 2012)

Hallo Biker,

geht am Sonntag früh was zusammen??

Bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## keffers (29. September 2012)

hey

weiß einer obs nochmal ein untergeordnetes forum für downhiller im steigerwald gibt?, oder ist des hier mit inbegriffen in diesem tread?

mfg keffers


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. September 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so zurück aus elba
> steiniges geläuf da
> mit durchaus heftigen bergabstolpern stellen
> aber immer schön nach dem biken baden im meer
> ...



Hallo Walter dein Fahrrad steht so alleine da, das wäre doch eine super Sache mit dem Rad hier abzufahren.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. September 2012)

Mein erstes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. September 2012)

tja wenn mer allein unterwegs ist 
kommen selten bilder mit mir aufm rad raus


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Oktober 2012)

keffers schrieb:


> hey
> 
> weiß einer obs nochmal ein untergeordnetes forum für downhiller im steigerwald gibt?, oder ist des hier mit inbegriffen in diesem tread?
> 
> mfg keffers



Hi keffers
hier nicht, in diesem Thread sind alle vertreten, aber wenn Du hier in Facebook schaust findest Du was Du suchst 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/192104087486289/

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## lord24 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo MTB´ler

 Filmabend 


Die Steigerwaldbiker und Wallburgbiker laden zum Filmabend ein. Zu sehen sind eigen gefahrene Trail´s mit technischen und landschaftlichen Highlight´s am Gardasee.

Unter anderem: Monte Baldo, Altissimo, Sentiero 601, 136 Kehren-Trail, Passo Nota, Ponale Straße und noch einiges mehr.

Wann: 11.10.12 19:00 Uhr
Wo: Schützenhaus in Sand a/M

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=49...010598,0.01929&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&t=m&z=16


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2012)

coole idee!!


----------



## wastemer (3. Oktober 2012)




----------



## wastemer (3. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...





Super!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finde ich gut das Filmmaterial auch anderen Bikern und solchen die es noch werden wollen zugänglich zu machen.
Ich werde mir das natürlich auch anschauen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (3. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...




Hallo Werner - 

es wird ja Zeit dass da mal was vorgeführt wird

Die Story`s habt ihr uns ja schon lange schmackhaft gemacht - bin mal gespannt was da abging auf euren Touren! 

Werd` mir das Filmchen auf jeden Fall mit  ansehen und einfach ein paar Anregungen für unseren Waldspielplatz holen  

Schöne Sache - Interessenten gibts bestimmt genug


----------



## Schwede... (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Werner 

Find ich gut den Film mal der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen !!!! 
Aber pass auf das du nicht für solche Touren als Guide und Regiseur gebucht wirst !!!! 

Du bist unser Guide !!!!!


----------



## rebirth (3. Oktober 2012)

Thomas hast scho was neues?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...



 Hallo Werner ich fin die Idee von dir dein Film zu zeigen nicht schlecht.  Mol guck wen nichts da zwischen kummt, komm i a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (3. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...





*Sers Werner & Co

prima Idee den Film zu zeigen, bin dabei !!

hoffe ich komm rechtzeitig aus KA

bis denn

mathias*


----------



## bikepoli (3. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Thomas hast scho was neues?




Hallo Steve

ja bin gestern fündig geworden

hab mich nicht zuletzt wegen einem gewissen Zeitdruck für einen Ausläufer entschieden
das hier ist es geworden Haibike Heet SL Mod. 2011

guckst du: http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...-Bikes/Hai-Heet-SL-Allmountain-Bike-2011.html


----------



## rebirth (3. Oktober 2012)

schon daheim? oder bestellt? 

*EDIT* Kleines Video vom WE  
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24055/h


----------



## bikepoli (3. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> schon daheim? oder bestellt?
> 
> *EDIT* Kleines Video vom WE
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24055/h




bin ich schon Probe gefahren - wird nochmals gecheckt - als alle Lager und sonst. Schrauben etc. und wird dann morgen oder am Fr. hierher gebracht  alles wegen Garantie und so 
- wollte es nicht mitgeben zum selber checken


----------



## bikepoli (3. Oktober 2012)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Hallo Werner
> 
> Find ich gut den Film mal der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen !!!!
> Aber pass auf das du nicht für solche Touren als Guide und Regiseur gebucht wirst !!!!
> ...



 da können wir erst nach dem Film mitreden  und außerdem - er darf uns dann guiden und vielleicht auch filmen


----------



## wastemer (3. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> schon daheim? oder bestellt?
> 
> *EDIT* Kleines Video vom WE
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24055/h




Schönes Video Steve  
Scheint eine gute Truppe zu sein.


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...



Schade da kann ich leider net , wäre schön gewesen die "alte" Truppe wieder mal zu sehen. 
Mit fahren siehts zur Zeit auch schlecht aus, habe eine Bronichits und damit absolutes Sportverbot. Ich hoffe ab Ende Oktober wirds wieder besser, dann habe ich auch ein neues Bike; Alutech Fanes mit Piniongetriebe 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Oktober 2012)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Schade da kann ich leider net , wäre schön gewesen die "alte" Truppe wieder mal zu sehen.
> Mit fahren siehts zur Zeit auch schlecht aus, habe eine Bronichits und damit absolutes Sportverbot. Ich hoffe ab Ende Oktober wirds wieder besser, dann habe ich auch ein neues Bike; Alutech Fanes mit Piniongetriebe
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Servus Erwin, Schade das du nicht dabei sein kannst, wie du schon sagst wäre wieder einmal schön gewesen.  Das Alu Tech wäre auch meins, welche Gabel ist da verbaut.


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Servus Erwin, Schade das du nicht dabei sein kannst, wie du schon sagst wäre wieder einmal schön gewesen. Das Alu Tech wäre auch meins, wie ist deine Gabel



Werde mich diese bzw. nächste Woche mit Walter und Joscha zusammen setzen und den Rest der Teile zusammenstellen.
Wenn ich alles habe sag ich Bescheid und wenn es fertig ist kommen natürlich Bilder hier rein. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es dann im Frühjahr wieder einmal mit euch zufahren.
Dieses Jahr schaffe ich es nicht einmal zum Sommer/Herbstabschluß die Trails E1-E3 zufahren  das wird mir fehlen. Aber im Frühjahr gehts wieder rein in die Trails, pflegt sie gut  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. Oktober 2012)

@all

hat jemand erfahrung mit der vario-sattelstütze von



:

Forca Sports SPS400 vario Sattelstütze

[FONT="][URL]http://www.bike24.net/p138801.html[/URL][/FONT][FONT="]


gebt doch mal euren senf dazu[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. danke






mathias


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn das teil. ist bekannt als "schleudersitz"  

Und du hast den nachteil das sie nicht stufenlos ist.

*EDIT* Sorry, ich kenn scheinbar nur die "alte" version. Die hier kann ja ganz anders sein.


----------



## bikepoli (5. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich kenn das teil. ist bekannt als "schleudersitz"
> 
> Und du hast den nachteil das sie nicht stufenlos ist.
> 
> *EDIT* Sorry, ich kenn scheinbar nur die "alte" version. Die hier kann ja ganz anders sein.


 

aber es gibt doch nur zwei benötigte Stellungen- entweder oben --> bergauf oder dann eben ganz unten für hinunter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

meinst die Forca ist tatsächlich so schleuder-schecht??


----------



## Yoshimura (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab heute auch meine verstellbare Sattelstütze bekommen 

Hab Sie gerade montiert. Da ohne Fernbedienung geht das genauso schnell wie bei jeder normalen Sattelstütze. Erster Eindruck - Super.

Verstellbereich für mich absolut ausreichenend.
Sehr angenehm und ergonomisch zu bedienen.
Gewicht mit 660 Gramm nicht leichter - aber sogar weniger als vom Hersteller angegeben.
Optisch ne echte Aufhübschung für mein Scotty... 
Bei Bedarf kann man die Stütze auch mal ganz schnell an ein anderes Rad stecken, da keine Kabel und Schalter zu verlegen sind.
Preis geht voll in Ordnung - meiner Meinung nach.

Einziger Nachteil bis jetzt:

Ich kann meine leichten Sättel nicht optimal justieren/befestigen, da die Klemmung für runde Sattelrohre ausgelegt ist und meine leichten Sättel alle leicht eckige Rohre haben... also musste ich auf einen alten und relativ schweren Sattel mit runden Rohren unter der Sitzfläche ausweichen 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27288_SP-T03-Pro-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote-.html

lg
Thomas


----------



## benz82 (5. Oktober 2012)

660gr. Erscheint mir sehr schwer. 

Hab mich für die Kronolog entschieden da mir der "mitbewegte" Zug nicht gefällt.
Und die wiegt unter 500gr!


----------



## Yoshimura (5. Oktober 2012)

660 Gramm sind in der Tat relativ schwer....
Aber 92 Euro sind dafür halt auch relativ wenig... 

Billig & leicht... wäre natürlich optimal - aber man kann halt nicht alles haben 

Außerdem hab ich bei meinem Scotty die Grammfeilscherei inzwischen aufgegeben, wenn ich einen Hauch von NICHTS zwischen den Beinen spüren möchte, nehm ich halt einfach mein MERIDA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. Oktober 2012)

der erwin (gandalf)
fährt die forca an seinem bionicon 
und die hält ihn aus 
für den preis ist das ne 1a stütze 
die xlc hab ich ne zeitlang gefahrn preis/leistung 1a


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. Oktober 2012)

die reverb oder die kronolog wiegen ja auch überr 550 gr.

da mach ich halt meine trinkflasche nicht ganz voll.

oder geh vorher pipi machen

hey erwin,

wie geht die FORCA?

mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Oktober 2012)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Schade da kann ich leider net , wäre schön gewesen die "alte" Truppe wieder mal zu sehen.
> Mit fahren siehts zur Zeit auch schlecht aus, habe eine Bronichits und damit absolutes Sportverbot. Ich hoffe ab Ende Oktober wirds wieder besser, dann habe ich auch ein neues Bike; Alutech Fanes mit Piniongetriebe
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Hallo Erwin das Getriebe das du meinst, sieht das vielleicht so aus.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Oktober 2012)

genau das alutech fanes pinion bekommt er von uns 

leider das letzte alutech das wir verkaufen 
da der jü (alutech cheffe) nur noch direkt vertreibt


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

will mir jemand 2900 euro dafür geben das ich nen strive rahmen mit ner stumpfen eisensäge zersäge und es bei youtube hochlad?? ^^


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Oktober 2012)

haha steve biste so begeistert von dem strive ?

und du hast n komma vergessen 2,900euro


----------



## benz82 (6. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> will mir jemand 2900 euro dafür geben das ich nen strive rahmen mit ner stumpfen eisensäge zersäge und es bei youtube hochlad?? ^^



So gut die Karre???


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

Die anbauteile sind super. Der rahmen war ja quasi geschenkt, genausoviel taugt er auch... 
Die 2900 brauch ich für nen neuen rahmen ^^
wollt jetzt gegen ein torque tauschen, canyon stellt sich, natürlich, quer.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Oktober 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> genau das alutech fanes pinion bekommt er von uns
> 
> leider das letzte alutech das wir verkaufen
> da der jü (alutech cheffe) nur noch direkt vertreibt




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&goto=newpost

Hallo Walder, ich weiß du findest es mit den Kilo albern. Aber trotzdem, wie Schwer und wie viel Gänge  das Getriebe.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Oktober 2012)

steve,

was n los?

rahmen gerochen oder was ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




garantie ?

canyon wird schon nicht lupme lassen oder ?






mathias

PS MTB-Filmabend in Sand nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2012)

Ne, nur wieder die selbe verschraubung bzw. ein lager..

Canyon baut das zeug wieder neu rein denk ich.
Ich hätt aber gern nen robusteren rahmen :/


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&goto=newpost
> 
> Hallo Walder, ich weiß du findest es mit den Kilo albern. Aber trotzdem, wie Schwer und wie viel Gänge  das Getriebe.




18 gänge übersetzungsbreite wie eine 3x10
naja ganz albern find ichs nicht  mit dem gewicht 
ca 2.6kilo  
gesamt gewicht wird beim fanes enduro ca 16,5kg werden +/-

allerdings anders als ne rohloff
ist das gewicht  in der mitte vom rad 
und der unterschied ist schon enorm 

klar beim bergauf tragen  ist das schon relevant 


 @steve   banshee rune   oder fanes  oder carver ibc

das dürfte deine richtung werden 
oder wenns geld reicht nicolai ion 16

banshee gibts jetzt über uns 
ich fahr das spitfire und das ding geht extrem gut


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2012)

Wird wohl eher ne nullrunde..


----------



## bikepoli (8. Oktober 2012)

hallo Steigerwälder und CO!

Samstag erste Runde mit dem NEUEN  gefahren;

einfach ein anderes Bike - ich denke es bedarf noch etwas der Gewöhnung - aber im großen und ganzen gut bis sehr gut mit ordentlich Vortrieb!
Bergauf läufts allerdings trotzdem nicht alleine ----> bergab machts jedenfalls Spaß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Oktober 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo Steigerwälder und CO!
> 
> Samstag erste Runde mit dem NEUEN  Anhang anzeigen 238946gefahren;
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas, dei Radl schaut gut aus.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, dei Radl schaut gut aus.



Was ist denn hier los um diese Zeit online
Nix zu arbeiten.


----------



## bikepoli (9. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los um diese Zeit online
> Nix zu arbeiten.


 

ja, ja - The early bird catches the worm! --> das Wichtigtste immer zuerst  und dann die Arbeit !


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los um diese Zeit online
> Nix zu arbeiten.



Servus Roland, du weißt ja man fängt den Tag mit kleiner Arbeit an, und steigert sie im Tag so bö a bö.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (10. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Servus Roland, du weißt ja man fängt den Tag mit kleiner Arbeit an, und steigert sie im Tag so bö a bö.



... ich dachte, man fängt schwach an und lässt stark nach
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich lass mich immer überraschen was so kommt und kommt nix gehts aufs Rad. 
Ja das wäre schön.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Oktober 2012)

An all â Letzte ansage 
Am Donnerstag, den 11 Oktober um 19 Uhr am SchÃ¼tzenhaus in Sand

Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker laden zum einen Bike - Filmabend der besonderen Klasse ein.

Der Film zeigt teilweise noch die unberÃ¼hrten Paradiese am Gardasee. Die magischen Orte mit mÃ¤chtigen GebirgsstÃ¶cken, einsamen Singeltrails in mystisch aussehenden Schluchten mit geheimnisvollen Seen. 4 Tage streiften die Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker in den Spuren der Kriegsgebieten des ersten Weltkrieges von Monto Baldo, Altissimo, Sentiero 601 und Passo Nota,  Hierbei vermittelt der Film die pure visuelle SchÃ¶nheite einer Sportart des Mountenbikes rings um den Gardasee. So zeigt er die Lebenszyklen der Biker mit ihrem Fahrrad, aber auch die Kunst des Filmemachers und einmaliges Visualses von Action â Sequenzen.



So hoffen wir dass alle Outdoorsportler und Ã¤hnliche VerrÃ¼ckte aus der Region bei diesem Film sich einfinden. 

GruÃ der Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=49....sz=16&t=m&z=16


----------



## bikepoli (10. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> An all  Letzte ansage
> Am Donnerstag, den 11 Oktober um 19 Uhr am Schützenhaus in Sand
> 
> Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker laden zum einen Bike - Filmabend der besonderen Klasse ein.
> ...


 
Vielleicht funktioniert dieser LINK

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.978122,10.583696&num=1&t=m&z=16


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Oktober 2012)

tja schade 
bin leider im umzugswahnsinn gefangen 
abbau schleppen aufbau ..................................................

sonst wär ich zum glotzen gekommen


----------



## rocase (11. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> An all â Letzte ansage
> Am Donnerstag, den 11 Oktober um 19 Uhr am SchÃ¼tzenhaus in Sand
> 
> Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker laden zum einen Bike - Filmabend der besonderen Klasse ein.
> ...


 

Moin Moin,

habe mir den Termin schon vorgemerkt, da mich der Film sehr interessiert . Nur von der Uhrzeit kÃ¶nnte es etwas knapp werden. Meine Frau und ich werden aber versuchen, auf jeden Fall zu kommen, auch wenn es vielleicht eine viertel Stunde spÃ¤ter wird. 

Ach nochwas: Wie lange dauert der Film in etwa? Frage nur zwecks Abstimmung mit dem Babysitter (Oma) fÃ¼r unseren Nachwuchs-Mountainbiker 
Gruss


----------



## brndch (11. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> An all  Letzte ansage
> Am Donnerstag, den 11 Oktober um 19 Uhr am Schützenhaus in Sand
> 
> Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker laden zum einen Bike - Filmabend der besonderen Klasse ein.
> ...




Hallo,

ich schau auch vorbei. Wollte eigendlich selbst bissle biken aber ich mag heute nicht.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliege (11. Oktober 2012)

Ooops
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Schwer-verletzter-Mountainbiker-gefunden;art763,7071053

Gute Besserung, wer immer das war...

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Foerster-und-Biker-reden;art763,7072596

weiß jemand, wer da die 'Mountainbiker' sind?


----------



## Sveni112 (11. Oktober 2012)

Fliege schrieb:


> Ooops
> http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Schwer-verletzter-Mountainbiker-gefunden;art763,7071053
> 
> Gute Besserung, wer immer das war...




Hätte mir auch Passieren können  Zum glück waren wir bei meinem Unfall in der Gruppe unterwegs 

Heute war ich das erstemal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen und hab mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel 
Naja dabei hab ich gemerkt, dass ich einen neuen kürzeren vorbau brauche weil durch meinen Unfall bleibende schäden am linken Arm entstanden sind   Aber wollen wir ja mal nicht so sein es hätte definitiv mehr Passieren können  mein Helm hat mich gerettet.
Wie sagte der Orthopäde so treffend? - "Haben Sie schonmal versucht eine Schraube in einen Haufen Späne zu schrauben? So wäre das ganze bei einer OP verlaufen und man hätte das Radiusköpfchen sogar eventuell entfernen müssen." 

Naja dafür ist der Splitterbruch jetzt krumm zusammengewachsen und ich kann meinen arm nicht mehr ganz strecken und die handfläche nichtmehr ganz nach oben drehen... Aber was solls nächstes Jahr sitz ich definitiv wieder auf dem BIKE und fahr durchs gelände wenn auch mit etwas mehr Respekt 

Der neue Vorbau ist schon am Bike  heute gleich gekauft  und ab Montag gehts nach 9 wochen krankheit ENDLICH wieder auf Arbeit wenn auch nur für 4 Stunden  Aber immerhin 

Mfg Sven


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2012)

glück gehabt das sie ihn gefunden haben

wer sich da mit dem förster trifft 
frag ich mich auch


----------



## slowup-fastdown (12. Oktober 2012)

steigerwaldbiker und wallburgradler,

herzlichen glückwunsch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,






ein klasse film, hat der werner wirklich super gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






auch haben seine mitfahrer gute kameraarbeit geleistet.

grüße an lolli, schwede, gerhard, eberhard und werner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias





lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...


----------



## rocase (12. Oktober 2012)

kann mich dem nur anschließen. 
War ein schöner Film, mit super Bike-Szenen in traumhafter Landschaft.
Hat Spaß gemacht 

Viele Grüsse aus Geo
Robert


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2012)

Hey, wieso ladet ihr das net irgendwo hoch? Mal der breiten masse zugänglich machen. 
Hab die aktion gestern leider verpasst.


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2012)

Fliege schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Foerster-und-Biker-reden;art763,7072596
> 
> weiß jemand, wer da die 'Mountainbiker' sind?




es muss wohl der klaus neumann+mitstreiter sein sein 
hab grad was bei facebook gelesen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo MTBÂ´ler
> 
> Filmabend Anhang anzeigen 238558
> 
> ...




Dies war ein Super Film von innen nach auÃen â Mountain Bike Film mit Spannung  der neuesten Version von Werners Films, da folgenden in die Jungs wie ein Kollektiv. Er mixte hierzu herrliche Kombination aus verschiedenen  Kameras, dazu ein Knackiger Soundtrack mit den besten Freeride-Mountainbiker Werner und Gerhard. Eine groÃe Filmkunst mit-bearbeitung war gegeben.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Oktober 2012)

so öink zu dem treffen

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Ein-erstes-Mainberger-Waldgespraech;art763,7074622

facebookgruppe dazu
http://www.facebook.com/groups/204212026258965/


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7ZmJtYaUTa0#t=8s

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24248


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benz82 (13. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,

weiß hier zufällig einer ob es in SW oder BA einen Laden gibt der 5.10 (Five Ten) Schuhe verkauft?
möchte ungern im Internet bestellen sondern wegen der richtigen Größe anprobieren.
bin für jeden Tip dankbar

gruß benz


----------



## dephyyar (13. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich bin ursprünglich aus Haßfurt und verbring hier auch gerade wieder ein bisschen mehr Zeit. Ich suche hier in der Umgebung schöne Strecken/Trails und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand ne Empfehlung geben könnte.
Was ich mir bisher so angekuckt habe war:
- auf den Zabelstein, und dann die Abfahrt bzw. der Trail, wenn man immer der "Oberschwappach" Ausschilderung folgt. Den fande ich auf jeden Fall schonmal ziemlich gut
- um die hohe Wann herum und auch bis auf die Spitze, aber das ist kurz, mäßig fahrbar (zugewachsen) und nicht so spannend. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch was übersehen
- Sailershausen Richtung Ellerthäüser See, nach Rednershof runter, bisschen Wässernachtal, auch nach Buch hoch und dann den ausgeschilderten Fahrradweg wieder zur Wässernach und nach Wülflingen. Das macht schon etwas mehr Laune, kann man gut runterheizen, aber ist halt leider kein Singletrail und braucht man auch kein MTB dafür
ICh hab gedacht ich wende mich mal ans Forum, weil so wie ich das bisher gemacht habe, einfach ins Blaue fahren und kucken, ist ja auch ganz nett, aber wenn ich da konkrete Tipps bekommen würde, wäre das bestimmt fruchtbarer. Ich sag schonmal danke


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2012)

benz82 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> weiß hier zufällig einer ob es in SW oder BA einen Laden gibt der 5.10 (Five Ten) Schuhe verkauft?
> möchte ungern im Internet bestellen sondern wegen der richtigen Größe anprobieren.
> ...



Hallo Benz,  Werde mich demnächst auch die Five Ten Kaufen, aber in Internet. 
Unser Gerhard hat sie schon seit längeren, daher konnte ich die Schuhe schon mal probiert. Werde sie nach meine Größe kaufen, nicht zu groß wie den jetzigen den Shimano SPD Off-Road-Schuh SH-MT91  den musste ich eine Nummer grösser nehmen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2012)

dephyyar schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich bin ursprünglich aus Haßfurt und verbring hier auch gerade wieder ein bisschen mehr Zeit. Ich suche hier in der Umgebung schöne Strecken/Trails und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand ne Empfehlung geben könnte.
> Was ich mir bisher so angekuckt habe war:
> ...





Hallo wende dich doch mal an die Steigerwaldbiker, die könnten dir vielleicht weiter helfen.


----------



## dephyyar (15. Oktober 2012)

Und wer sind die bzw. schauen die hier rein?


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2012)

dephyyar schrieb:


> Und wer sind die bzw. schauen die hier rein?



Na klar schauen die hier rein, der Eberhard (Bike-Oldie)  koordieniert die Jungs.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (17. Oktober 2012)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Na klar schauen die hier rein, der Eberhard (Bike-Oldie)  koordieniert die Jungs.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin


 
ja ja der Eberhard - der schaut und schreibt fast immer rein.

Aber Allgemein gilt: gefahren wird Sonntags von 09:00 bis 12:00 Uhr oder auch mal länger  und am Mittwoch (z.B. heute) um 19:00 Uhr ca. 2 Std. 
Treffenpunkt: bei BikeOldi, Sand, Finkenweg 5


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. Oktober 2012)

@ all

heute, wie Mittwoch's immer um 18:30 uhr !!!






mathias


----------



## bikepoli (17. Oktober 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> heute, wie Mittwoch's immer um 18:30 uhr !!!
> 
> ...


 

Schande über mein Haupt --> richtig ist natürlich 18:30 Uhr 

Also noch mals:

die Mittwochsabendrunde findet immer um *18:30 Uhr* statt!

so jetzt alles klar???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dephyyar (17. Oktober 2012)

Okay, heute also um 7 
Ja hm, die Zeiten sind ja nicht so meins. Heute geht auch nicht.
Darf man fragen, wo ihr meistens fahrt bzw. was ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## wastemer (17. Oktober 2012)

dephyyar schrieb:


> Okay, heute also um 7
> Ja hm, die Zeiten sind ja nicht so meins. Heute geht auch nicht.
> Darf man fragen, wo ihr meistens fahrt bzw. was ihr empfehlen könnt?



Vorbeikommen ! Mitfahren ! Keine Angaben im Netz.

 Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (17. Oktober 2012)

dephyyar schrieb:


> Okay, heute also um 7
> Ja hm, die Zeiten sind ja nicht so meins. Heute geht auch nicht.
> Darf man fragen, wo ihr meistens fahrt bzw. was ihr empfehlen könnt?


 
nochmal für alle - Mittwoch abends fahren wir immer um 18:30 Uhr und dann meist im Steigerwald!

und nicht wie von dephyyar um 7


----------



## benz82 (18. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Benz,  Werde mich demnächst auch die Five Ten Kaufen, aber in Internet.
> Unser Gerhard hat sie schon seit längeren, daher konnte ich die Schuhe schon mal probiert. Werde sie nach meine Größe kaufen, nicht zu groß wie den jetzigen den Shimano SPD Off-Road-Schuh SH-MT91  den musste ich eine Nummer grösser nehmen.



Und genau seine hab ich heut anprobiert.  

Preise haben ganz schön angezogen. Hab mir in der Bucht  die Impact Carver bestellt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, hier einige schöne Bilder von unseren Technik Tranig.


----------



## rebirth (22. Oktober 2012)

ich muss demnächst echt ma wieder auftauchen bei euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (22. Oktober 2012)

Jo waren gestern ein paar schöne Stunden . 
Einige Sachen die ich noch nicht gefahren bin !
Es schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung .






 Gerhard


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2012)

wart ihr weiter weg?


----------



## lord24 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Eberhard
echt super Bilder, hat Spaß gemacht. Und jetzt schneidest du noch einen kleinen Film, dann ist es perfekt.








Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo, hier einige schöne Bilder von unseren Technik Tranig.


----------



## wastemer (23. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wart ihr weiter weg?



nö !


----------



## Schwede... (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ihr Technikfreaks

Schaut cool aus !!!!  Ich darf mich langsam ran halten das ich den Anschschluss nicht verlier !!   Leck mich am Arsch !!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Oktober 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard
> echt super Bilder, hat Spaß gemacht. Und jetzt schneidest du noch einen kleinen Film, dann ist es perfekt.




Hallo Werner, bei meinen Filmen wären es nur Bilder die die Oberfläche berühren, da bliebe das Wesentliche verborgen. Wir belassen die Filmemacherei bei dir, die Kamerarbeit behalte ich mich gerne vor. So haben wir eine optimale Zusammenarbeit, und Bildstarke Filme. Ich spüre  die präzise Aufnahmen und Zusammenhänge auf, die auf den ersten Blick nicht offensichtlich sind. Der zweite Blick erfolgt jetzt durch den Filmemacher ( Werner ), der jetzt das wesentliche daraus macht.  Wie bei unserem Gardasee  Film, hier war eine gute Zusammenfassung und eine  klare Bildsprache der gut gegliederte Dramaturgie gegeben.
Werner dein Film war einfach erste Sahne.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. Oktober 2012)

@all,

heut abend bin ich raus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ich kränkel immer noch etwas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






sers mathias


----------



## bikepoli (25. Oktober 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> heut abend bin ich raus
> 
> ...



Hallo erst mal!  Gestern abend 2 Leuchten und vier Ventile - mehr war nicht!

Dafür eine gemütl. Tour zum Zabelstein und natürlich zurück!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Oktober 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal!  Gestern abend 2 Leuchten und vier Ventile - mehr war nicht!
> 
> Dafür eine gemütl. Tour zum Zabelstein und natürlich zurück!



Hallo Thomas, du willst doch nicht damit sagen das Gestern 2 Leuten unterwegs waren.


----------



## bikepoli (26. Oktober 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, du willst doch nicht damit sagen das Gestern 2 Leuten unterwegs waren.


 
Eberhard ich hab erst mal nur technische Angaben gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo haben heute bei dem schönen Wetter zwei verschiedene Aussichtspunkte in unsern Maintal angefahren, auf unsere Seite von Sand den Spitzberg und auf die andere Seite bei Zeil die Schmachtenburg. Hier einige Bilder von der Heutigen Tour.


----------



## wastemer (28. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Fotos EBI 

War auch eine schöne sonnige Herbsttour durch Weinfranken  

  Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (30. Oktober 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos EBI
> 
> War auch eine schöne sonnige Herbsttour durch Weinfranken
> 
> Gerhard


 

das mit dem Wetter ist ja momentan nicht so prickelnd

Wie schauts aus - Mittwoch abend - nach`m Ochsen bleibts trocken (also ohne Niederschläge) ???????????????????????????


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Oktober 2012)

Schaffe zurzeit in Hallstadt, mal schaun wie ich heim komme. Wenn es nicht klappt könnte man vielleicht am Donnerstag, am Feiertag  in der Früh fohrn.


http://www.fliesen-muehlfelder.de/


----------



## wastemer (30. Oktober 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus - Mittwoch abend - nach`m Ochsen bleibts trocken (also ohne Niederschläge) ???????????????????????????




Ich denke wie gehabt um 18.30 Uhr mit Einkehrschwung (Feiertag)
Machtl  o. Zenglein - falls offen .


Gerhard


----------



## wastemer (31. Oktober 2012)

Also ich muß scho sach des war net des wahre.
Zenglein - zu      
Machtl - Geschlossen  wechn Weinprobe ?
Haben aber trotzdem 40 km und 600 hm gemacht 
Bier und Currywurst bekommen
Ewos muß ich aber sach -Der Weg vo Althüttn hemwärz
is scho ganz schö kalt um dera Jahreszeit  


 Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. November 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Also ich muÃ scho sach des war net des wahre.
> Zenglein - zu
> Machtl - Geschlossen  wechn Weinprobe ?
> Haben aber trotzdem 40 km und 600 hm gemacht
> ...



Hallo Gerhard wie wÃ¤rs wenn man in Zukunft um AlthÃ¼ttn ein bogen fohrn,  mi hotz nÃ¤mlich a gfrorn wie a - Hund bis i â do hom wor.


http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/video/bike/a_day_with_the_genius/


----------



## wastemer (1. November 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard wie wärs wenn man in Zukunft um Althüttn ein bogen fohrn,  mi hotz nämlich a gfrorn bis i  do hom wor.



Des geht aber net weils ke Umleitungsstrass gibt 
Du musst mitten durch des Kaff  mit seinen Vielen -Stationen
Und ana hat immer auf

 Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (2. November 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Des geht aber net weils ke Umleitungsstrass gibt
> Du musst mitten durch des Kaff  mit seinen Vielen -Stationen
> Und ana hat immer auf
> 
> Gerhard


 

morng gerhard und eberhard - Des habi scho gern!

Erst nei sappn wie die Ochsen - blos weil der Drahtesel ka umleitung kennt, schwitzen wie verrückt und nachert in die dampferste Wirtschaft setzen - Bauch vollschlaang - kalts bier trinken  und dann
hamwerts jammern wie die klan häsli! 

hoffentlich baun sa doa ka umleitung - sonst tät mer si villeicht a nu verfohrn!

aber hauptsach schö wars!

Des mit dem dialekt schreibn ist ga net so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (2. November 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Des mit dem dialekt schreibn ist ga net so einfach




Recht host !!!!!!!

Grüße an die Front.
                   Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (3. November 2012)

hallo Leute 
@ all  

ich muss mich für Morgen - Sonntagsrunde - abmelden! 


Habe Gäste u nd bin somit terminlich gebunden 

Viel Spaß Euch morgen (beim ...wetter)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0dXV2jD7YA&feature=player_embedded"]nice Sunday in November in HQ - YouTube[/nomedia]



[ame="http://vimeo.com/8200503"]Kenny Belaey Show Episode 2 (part 1 of 2) on Vimeo[/ame]


http://vimeo.com/1428421#t=5


[ame="http://vimeo.com/4042834"]Gilles Street on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. November 2012)

Hallo Gerhard und Mathias, ich denk mal die Tour zum Zabelstein und Umgebung war Heute den Wetter entsprechend nicht schlecht. Gerhard  wie war heute dein Kilometer.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## wastemer (4. November 2012)

36und580


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. November 2012)

http://youtu.be/Z19zFlPah-o

http://youtu.be/heeQnBsnx2Y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (4. November 2012)

Nice Video Kannsta Nachgemach


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. November 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Nice Video Kannsta Nachgemach



Gerhard i denk mo drüber noch. Wenn i mei Umsetzer beherrsch um mei Spitzkehren zu fohrn,  würd i mit der Akrobatik ofang.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. November 2012)

so alle jahre wieder 
hab ich ein winterpokal team   "adlerfluggeschwader"

bisher 
ich(der esel nennt sich immer zuerst)
erwin
christian
hmm wie immer den namen vergessen  Steevens91
wolfgang"cubefuzzy"

wir sind voll  danke


----------



## Fliege (9. November 2012)

Was immer eine Stöberjagd ist - es soll wohl dem Schwarwild an den Kragen gehen. 

Auf jeden Fall sollte man an diesen Tagen lieber woanders radeln gehen.

Info kommt wohl vom Förster Feuchter

F.


----------



## bikepoli (14. November 2012)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker

so wieder zu Hause Rad sauber und geduscht und wieder ganz warm  29, 5 km und 498 hm bei124 min.

Steigerwaldbiker - wie schauts bei euch aus i.S. winterpokal - kust mal minuten und KM zu zählen ???

Ich würde doch glatt mal mitmachen - einfach Neugierig!
gebt doch mal antwort - wie ihr dazu steht 

thomas


----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2012)

wenn ihr noch ein team gründen wollt 
müsst ihr euch beeilen 
19.11  ist schluß danach gibts keine möglichkeit ein team zu bilden


----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn ihr noch ein team gründen wollt
> müsst ihr euch beeilen
> 19.11 ist schluß danach gibts keine möglichkeit ein team zu bilden


 
mal schauen was sich noch bewegen lässt!


----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2012)

@_Bike-Oldie_

es ist tatsl. der Euerberg und der höchste Punkt dort heist "Schustersmarke" oder "Schustersmarterl" mit 483,x Höhe und somit um 3 m höher als der Zabelstein!

Am Ende des Weges kommt man auf 491 m - also sogar 11 m höher als Zabelstein!

-so - again what learned


----------



## slowup-fastdown (15. November 2012)

wo hast du denn das alles gesehen bei dem nebel gestern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






ganz schön benebelt gestern die steigerwaldbiker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mathias


----------



## wastemer (15. November 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Steigerwaldbiker - wie schauts bei euch aus i.S. winterpokal - kust mal minuten und KM zu zählen ???
> 
> Ich würde doch glatt mal mitmachen - einfach Neugierig!
> gebt doch mal antwort - wie ihr dazu steht
> ...




Ich würde doch glatt mitmachen

  Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Ich würde doch glatt mitmachen
> 
> Gerhard


 

Dann wär ma ja schon zu zweit


----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> wo hast du denn das alles gesehen bei dem nebel gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt auch Landkarten die man bei Tageslicht anschauen kann


----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2012)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und Freunde - Wallburgbiker

Ich hab mal ein Winterpokalteam  "Steigerwaldbiker2012" angelegt! 

Ich hoffe der link funzt: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/625 

Also einfach mal beitreten  und dann reintreten in die Pedale


----------



## slowup-fastdown (15. November 2012)

so hab das auch mal probiert mit dem winerpokal.

ich hoffe das hat geklappt.

einen eintrag schon eingetragen.

schau mer ma, dann seh mer scho.


----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2012)

hallo Jungs 

hab euch schon mal angenommen! 

Jetzt alles Eintragen was wir seit dem 05.11. alles gefahren sind

Steter Tropfen ... usw. am Ende wird abgerechnet


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. November 2012)

hallo,

der bikeoldie und der filmemacher könnten sich auch anmleden,

ich würde dann verzichten.

mathias


----------



## bikepoli (16. November 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> der bikeoldie und der filmemacher könnten sich auch anmleden,
> 
> ...


 
Davon gehe ich mal aus, dass die zwei sich noch anmelden !  
--> hier noch mal der Link für die Favoriten!! http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/625

im Team gehören bis zu Fünf Biker/Läufer etc. 

Also keine Panik Großer du darfst auch mit !!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. November 2012)

Hallo, so jetzt bin ich auch beim Winterpokal  dabei, Thomas unter was hast du dich da eingetragen D  Sport.  Trainierst du eine Damenmannschaft


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. November 2012)

So war heute wieder eine super Tour, hier einige Bilder dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. November 2012)

Ja do muß me scho sog, der Peter hots  scho drauf.

Super Video Peter


----------



## lord24 (19. November 2012)

Hammer Video, 1. Bundesliga.
Wird Zeit das wir mal wieder zusammen fahren um uns einige Tricks vom Peter zu holen.





Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Ja do muß me scho sog, der Peter hots  scho drauf.
> 
> Super Video Peter


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. November 2012)

Hallo Werner was ist los´mit dir, aufgeht s melde dich für den Winterpokal.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2012)

danke euch für gute feedback, aber ihr seids ja auch ordenlich am trainieren, was  man so auf euren fotos sieht. freu mich scho, wenn ihr wieder mal auftaucht, und eberhart, desmal bist fei dabei


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. November 2012)

Hallo Peter, das Training haben wir mittlerweile auf Schotter verlegt, den in Trails und auf Felsen ist es einfach zu schmierig. Wie macht ihr das mit euerem Training. Auf dein Angebot kommen wir selbstverständlich gerne zurück.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. November 2012)

Hi Leute
mein neues Gefährt ist da 











 




Jetzt werden noch die restlichen Teile ausgesucht und bestellt dann kanns im Frühjahr wieder richtig losgehen
Das Teil wird wie das letzte mal auch von Joscha und Walter (Triebtreter) aufgebaut und zusammen geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (24. November 2012)

Hallo ERwin

dich gibts ja auch noch - und ich dachte du hast schon alle Bike`s verkauft!'

Fahrerische Aktivitäten waren kaum mehr feststellbar 

Hoffentlich kannst dich immer richtig entscheiden - welches Bike an welchem Tag das richtige sein wird


----------



## bikepoli (24. November 2012)

Ach ja hab ich vergessen zu schreiben  - Das Neue schaut natürlcih richtig schick aus


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Wieso auf frühjahr warten?


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, das Training haben wir mittlerweile auf Schotter verlegt, den in Trails und auf Felsen ist es einfach zu schmierig. Wie macht ihr das mit euerem Training. Auf dein Angebot kommen wir selbstverständlich gerne zurück.



Die richtige Reifenwahl. Continental Baron 2,5 Black Chili Compound am Vorderrad gefahren mit einem Bar Druck dann läufts wieder. Aber nicht bergauf.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. November 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo ERwin
> 
> dich gibts ja auch noch - und ich dachte du hast schon alle Bike`s verkauft!'
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas
ich war mehr im Schweinfurter Bereich unterwegs, allerdings habe ich die Eberhard Trails dieses Jahr alle drei mal abgefahren  und zwar immer mindestens zwei wenn nicht sogar alle drei plus die Schlange 

Das Bionicon Supershuttle wir zerlegt und verkauft und das Neue wird schön langsam und in Ruhe aufgebaut ich habe Zeit, da ich dieses Jahr im Winter nicht fahren werde, eine böse Erkältung und Bronchitis reicht mir für dieses Jahr, ich war 7 Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt  .


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wieso auf frühjahr warten?



Weil ich noch ein paar andere Hobbies habe 
und außerdem lassen wir uns Zeit beim Aufbauen.


----------



## Michi83 (25. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

na wer kennt mich noch?
Bin umgezogen.

Bike-Oldie: Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch regelmäßig am Sonntag?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## brndch (26. November 2012)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> na wer kennt mich noch?
> Bin umgezogen.
> ...



Servus,

ja du würdest noch erkannt werden!

Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. November 2012)

Hallo Michi, du lebst auch noch. Natürlich fahren wir noch regelmäßig, wie zum Beispiel am Mittwoch 19:00 und am Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr. Wenn du willst kannst du jeder Zeit  mal kommen.

Der Bikehaufen war an diesen Sonntag mit 8 Mann wieder einmal groß.


----------



## wastemer (26. November 2012)

BERICHTIGUNG   





Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Michi, du lebst auch noch. Natürlich fahren wir noch regelmäßig, wie zum Beispiel am Mittwoch  18:30   und am Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr. Wenn du willst kannst du jeder Zeit  mal kommen.
> 
> Der Bikehaufen war an diesen Sonntag mit 7 Mann wieder einmal groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. November 2012)

Ja wastemer, ich weiß es waren nur 7 Treter.


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/625


----------



## wastemer (27. November 2012)

Und Mittwoch`s ist um 18:30 Treffpunkt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. November 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Und Mittwoch`s ist um 18:30 Treffpunkt



Richtig


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. November 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54533713"]White Balance on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2012)

geiles vid

vorallem mit einer rohloff 
wo ihr alle immer jammert 
zu schwer im hinterrad

nieder mit der kettenschaltung


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Dezember 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> geiles vid
> 
> vorallem mit einer rohloff
> wo ihr alle immer jammert
> ...





Hallo Walter bei so einer Technik ist doch das Gewicht find ich neben sach


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Dezember 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25080

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25081


----------



## bikepoli (2. Dezember 2012)

hallo wastemer  & bikeoldi

der erste Wintersonntag mit schönem Schnee 

36,2 km  / 592 Hm /


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo. 
Winterzauber im Steigerwald
Seit zwei Tage ist der Winter auf dem Vormarsch. DrauÃen ist es bitter kalt, das Thermometer zeigt mittlerweile satte vier Grad unter null. Ein Wetter, bei dem man das Mountainbike normalerweise einfach im Keller stehen lÃ¤sst und sich mit Lebkuchen und GlÃ¼hwein bewaffnet ins warme Wohnzimmer zurÃ¼ckzieht und sich von der Glotze berieseln lÃ¤sst. FÃ¼r viele Mountainbike Aktive sieht so der typische Winter aus. Und wÃ¤hrend sich so manche Kollegen schon auf die nÃ¤chste Mountainbike Saison, den geplanten Transalp oder auf einen MTB-Marathon vorbereiten, lassen sich doch die meisten hÃ¤ngen und frÃ¶nen dem Winterblues. Doch in Zeiten, in denen das Motto âfit durch den Winterâ Hochkonjunktur hat, muss man doch als hartgesottener Mountainbike Freak wie wir mithalten. Aber wie? NatÃ¼rlich geht es so wie hier auf den Bilder, das war heute wieder einmal Bike - SpaÃ pur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. Dezember 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16464701"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17320739"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Schaut euch mal das Video an, und denkt mal drüber nach.

 So eine Radsportart könnte ich mich gut als Wintertraining in einer Turnhalle vorstellen um  leichter über den Winter zu kommen. Natürlich müsste man so einen Parkours erst mit kleineren Schritten Anfangen, das heißt die Paletten oder die Stange nicht so hoch legen, so würde das ganze jede Menge Spaß machen. 

Was meint ihr zu dem ganzen, wie ist euere Meinung?  


[ame="http://vimeo.com/5220186"]High-Jump-Contest on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bikepoli (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute - mal was zum 06.12.2012

  man hat den Nikolaus gesehen - unterwegs in Bamberg auf 2 Rädern (mit Motor)


----------



## wastemer (6. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben gestern Abend auch so einen Nikolausi im Wald am Ebersberg gesehen .  
Er war da mit Siebenmeilenstiefeln unterwegs. 
Nur trug der etwas anderes auf dem Buckel  ????? 

Der Werner konnte Ihn glaube ich auch gerade noch Fotografieren.

Gerhard


----------



## lord24 (6. Dezember 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern Abend auch so einen Nikolausi im Wald am Ebersberg gesehen .
> Er war da mit Siebenmeilenstiefeln unterwegs.
> Nur trug der etwas anderes auf dem Buckel  ?????
> 
> ...



Ja ich konnte ihn gerade noch fotografieren, er war aber sehr schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Dezember 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Ja ich konnte ihn gerade noch fotografieren, er war aber sehr schnell unterwegs.








Hallo ihr beiden hab ich Gestern was verpasst. 

Ein schönes Nikolausgedicht für unsern Wastemer und Eltmener 

Als ich von der Arbeit kam
Am Nikolausvorabend
Da zog ich meine Schuhe aus
Es roch nicht grad erlabend
Doch machte ich mir nichts daraus
Vergaß es recht schnell wieder
Und briet mir meinen Abendschmaus
Dann sang ich Weihnachtslieder

Schließlich ward es Mitternacht
Die Stunde der Gespenster
So hing ich, gar nicht nachgedacht
Die Socken an das Fenster
Damit der gute Nikolaus
Sie füllt mit Schokolade
Und schließlich nicht versäumt mein Haus
Denn dieses wär doch schade

Danach, da sank ich müd ins Bett
Und träumte von den Sachen
Die wohl der Weihnachtsmann mir fett
Und reichlich würd vermachen
Am Morgen dann zu früher Stund
Da sprang ich aus den Daunen
Denn Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
Gleich gab es was zum Staunen

Nun, Leute, muss ich wohl gestehn
Was ich durch Gier versiebte
Doch war auch das nur ein Versehn
Weil ich das Süße liebte
Schon peinlich ists, was wohl geschah
Es wird diesmal nichts geben
Denn als ich nach den Socken sah
Lag Niklaus tot daneben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (6. Dezember 2012)

@_Bike-Oldie_ :Eberhard was macht Dein Hinterrad 

                 Läuft ES wieder


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo wo seid ihr noch gewesen, oder vielmehr noch gefahren.

Wahre Gestern frÃ¼h in HaÃfurt und hab meine BotengÃ¤nge erledig, unter anderen war ich auch Bein Schnaus und habe meine bestellte Sachen geholt. So hab ich mein Rad gleich mitgenommen, wast  scho do schlog mÃ¤r gleich zwar Fliegn mit â¦.., Ritzel packet runder, Kette raus, Ritzel packet drauf, Schaltwerd ausgerichtet, Schaltung eingestellt fertig. Wehrend dessen drang i an Kaffe und quatschte mit dem Michi. Und das alles um sonst, sowas nenn i holt Services am Kunden. 

Nochmals vielen Dank Michi.


[ame="http://vimeo.com/8201702"]Kenny Belaey Show Episode 2 (part 2 of 2) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Schwede... (8. Dezember 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Ja ich konnte ihn gerade noch fotografieren, er war aber sehr schnell unterwegs.





Eberhardt eigentlich heisst es wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt !!!!
aber bei Dir sieht man halt das Du Dein Rad mehr als liebst !!!

Was war los hast Du gedacht Du besteigst den Altissimo ?  oder übst Du schon für den Gardasee ?????


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Dezember 2012)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Eberhardt eigentlich heisst es wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt !!!!
> aber bei Dir sieht man halt das Du Dein Rad mehr als liebst !!!
> 
> Was war los hast Du gedacht Du besteigst den Altissimo ?  oder übst Du schon für den Gardasee ?????



Hallo Schwede 

Das gleiche dachte ich zuerst und sprachen auch darüber beim Tragen, Altissimo lässt grüßen. Aber nein meine Antwort war, das ist scho das Training für die nächste Alpenüberquerung. Du solltest auch scho langsam Anfangen fürs nächste Jahr, das wird nämlich hart. Laut Scout, also unser Werner, ist zweimal Gardasee und einmal Alpencross Angesagt. Do frog i mi wie mir das neben der Arbeit alles schoffen soll.


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. Dezember 2012)

Oh man ich hätt auch mal wieder Bock zum biken.

Aber meine Schulter und Nacken machen noch nicht mit.


----------



## Schwede... (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Eberhard

Ja Ja der Werner !!!!  Der wird schon wieder ein paar Überraschungen für uns parat haben !!!

Hast aber recht ich darf langsam mal regelmässiger tranieren, bin in letzter Zeit weng faul geworden !!! Aber hab mirs  fest vorgenommen !!!

Ein Tipp von mir!!! Fahr halt Deine Baustellen mit dem Bike ab !!!!


----------



## bikepoli (9. Dezember 2012)

hallo Sonntags-****Schnee-Biker!*****

Schön war s wie immer , wenns auch etwas unterkühlt los ging!
Start bei fast - 10° und Rückkehr nach knapp drei Stunden bei - 4°

Gesamtdaten u.a. für den wastemer:  * Sand --> Sand 28,9 km bei 692 Hm - ordentlich


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Dezember 2012)

Jo Thomas, so Schneebiken hats in sich. Hier einige Bilder dazu.

Hintergrund Sand









  Zell am Ebersberg




  1-2-3- bisschen zu bald abgetaucht.




  Trail großer Knetzberg


----------



## Schwede... (9. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Jo Thomas, so Schneebiken hats in sich. Hier einige Bilder dazu.
> 
> Hintergrund Sand
> 
> ...


 




Ey Jungs voll Cool !!! Da wird man ja richtig neidisch !!!!
Jetzt mal ehrlich !!! Wie oft seid Ihr bei Euren Kunststückchen hingefallen ???

Und Werner wo ist das neue Bike ???? Is zu viel Salz auf der Strasse oder was ????


----------



## rebirth (9. Dezember 2012)

Was hat denn der werner sich geleistet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (10. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was hat denn der werner sich geleistet?


 
wenn ich richtig zugehört habe - ein Canyon Nerve  9.0 oder so!!


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2012)

und steve was tut sich bei dir an der rahmenfront


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

ach... bin am teile außenrum kaufen, muss nur noch der passende rahmen mitten rein


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2012)

hehe hast schon nen termin für nen banküberfall klar gemacht 
für den nico 

im ibc banshee faden tauchen grad die ersten spiti/rune aufbauten auf 

sehr lecker die teile


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ach... bin am teile außenrum kaufen, muss nur noch der passende rahmen mitten rein



Du brauchst einfach was zum rumpitchen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du brauchst einfach was zum rumpitchen.



Hallo Roland wie sieht es bei euch in der Fränkischen mit Schnee aus, habt ihr eure Trail geräumt, vielmehr was macht dein Schneeschieber, hast in scho Mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j43w7M2HTws&feature=player_detailpage#t=281s


http://www.youtube.com/user/FRAZO6?feature=watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CY1G8Yi9w3A#t=21s


----------



## bikepoli (12. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j43w7M2HTws&feature=player_detailpage#t=281s
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/FRAZO6?feature=watch
> ...





hey bikeoldie

wie siehts aus ? - nicht nur videos gucken und suchen -!
Wo sind deine Eintragungen im Winterpokal  ?????


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Dezember 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hey bikeoldie
> 
> wie siehts aus ? - nicht nur videos gucken und suchen -!
> Wo sind deine Eintragungen im Winterpokal  ?????




Hallo Thomas Eintrag oder vielmehr Auftrag erledigt.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/625


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. Dezember 2012)

ha noch seit ihr hinter uns


----------



## bikepoli (16. Dezember 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ha noch seit ihr hinter uns



hallo Walter 

dein Geschwader ist ja um 20 % größer 

also dürft ihr auch vor uns her fahren 

weiterhin unfallfreie Zeit !


----------



## bikepoli (16. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag erst mal - an alle die jetzt auch schon ausgeschlafen haben!

also heute war es wie mit dem "Kevin ..." --> "bikepoli allein im WALD"

hierzu mal so eine kleine Lagemeldung:

- Wege rund um den EBersberg - soweit o.k. und frei - gelegentliche Schneeflecken an schattigen Stellen.
- Ebersberghöhe  am Bananenbaum ca. 5 - 10 cm Schneematsch - Sauerei und schwer zu fahren
- alter Sportplatz - von der Kapelle zum Ort 5- 10 cm Schneematsch - schlecht befahrbar
- Oberschleichach -> Rennerkreuz viel Schneematsch mit Traktorspur - bergauf im Schattenbereich nicht fahrbar!:kotz:
- Auf der Höhe Ri. Rennerkreuz verwässerte Schneewehen - also tiefer Schneematsch - nur stellenweise- unter großer Anstrengung fahrbar!
- Abfahrt Ri. Kammerstraße - Matsch / Matsch + Matsch
- Kammerstraße Ri. Sand festgefahrene Matschspuren - nur mittig gut zu fahren!

Wenn da jetzt noch ein Frost dazu kommt da siehts richtig Schei.. aus in den Höhenlagen um Schleichach.     :kotz:

Nach knapp anstrengenden 30 km wieder zu Hause


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2012)

ich glaub du brauchst ordentliche matschreifen *gg


----------



## bikepoli (16. Dezember 2012)

melde mich dann noch mnal


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Dezember 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> melde mich dann noch mnal






Hallo Thomas 30 km bei den Scheiß, allen Respekt. Da hatten wir doch heute in Sachen Wetterverhältnis den Richtigen Riecher, bei der Anstrengung von heute darfst du am Mittwoch mal aussetzten.


Ps. Bei sollchen Schneebedingungen sollte man vielleich auf so einem Rad Umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (17. Dezember 2012)

So guten Morgen Jungs ((und Mädchen (d.h. die, die bei schlechtem Wetter nicht fahren wollen))

Nachdem der 3.Advent nun auch vorbei ist, wird es Zeit mal eine "Weihnachtsplanung" aufzustellen!

*Mein Vorschlag wäre folgender:* (erst mal unabhängig von der Wetterentwicklung*)* 

--> Mittwoch 19.12.2012 - Night-Ride wie gehabt um 18:30 Uhr mit Zwischenziel  "Weihnachts-MACHT`L" 

--> Sonntag: 22.12.12 unser Sonntagsbiken (bei jedem Wetter) außer die Mädchen- die müssen nicht fahren 

--> Mittwoch 2. Feiertag -26.12.12 --> Entenausflug (= Herumfahren der vorher verdrückten Weihnachtsenten  ) 

--> Freitag 28.12.12 Rad-Tour in die Heiligen Länder zur Kettensägen-Schau bei Peter --> Start ??? müssen wir noch absprechen !

--> Sonntag 30.12.21012 --> eine unsere gemütlichen Sonntagstouren ab 09:00 Uhr - bei schlechtem Wetter nur was für Männer - dann also ohne Mädchen 

--> Montag 31.12.2012 --> *J A B:* Unsere Currywurstausfahrt  mit *J*ahres-*A*bschluss-*B*ier beim Zengleins-Fritz -- Start 10:00 Uhr bei bikeoldie und Ankunft Zenglein *spätestens 11:30* Uhr 

Fußkranke, "radlose" und Mädchen dürfen auch mit dem Auto nachreisen um am *JAB *teilzunehmen! 


So - das war jetzt mal mein Vorschlag zum Jahresausklang !
Macht euch doch mal Gedanken und macht Eure Vorschläge!


----------



## wastemer (17. Dezember 2012)

@ bikepoli

Servus Thomas
Meinst Du nicht das Dein Programm fürs Jahresende etwas zu Überdimensioniert ist.
Vor allem für den kommenten Mittwoch
sehe doch einige Schwierigkeiten auf die Heimfahrer zukommen.
Und der Walter müsste sich dann auch etwas überlegen 
damit Er im Winterpokal noch vor uns rangiert.

  Gerhard


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2012)

ich wart eh drauf das ihr mich/uns einholt


----------



## brndch (17. Dezember 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich wart eh drauf das ihr mich/uns einholt



Ich hab noch zwangsurlaub bis 6.1, das könnte schwierig werden


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2012)

ich will sie nur in sicherheit wiegen 
und sie dann weinen sehn


----------



## cubefuzzy (17. Dezember 2012)

...hab auch zwangsurlaub @bikepolti;
bin evtl. mittwoch dabei


----------



## bikepoli (17. Dezember 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> @ bikepoli
> 
> Servus Thomas
> Meinst Du nicht das Dein Programm fürs Jahresende etwas zu Überdimensioniert ist.
> ...



Hallo Gerhard!

Mach doch mal deinen Vorschlag für Mittwoch - ich bin für viele Schandtaten offen


----------



## bikepoli (17. Dezember 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich wart eh drauf das ihr mich/uns einholt



Wir ziehen bei euch einfach mal 20 % ab, da wir einer weniger sind - und schon schauts gut aus!!

Wir können bei uns auch 20% dazu rechnen 

Schaut jedes mal nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## wastemer (18. Dezember 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard!
> 
> Mach doch mal deinen Vorschlag für Mittwoch - ich bin für viele Schandtaten offen





   +         =


----------



## brndch (19. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

wie siehts bei euch heute Abend aus?
Steht der Nightride um 18:30 noch?
Würde auch kommen wenn es nicht regnet.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubefuzzy (19. Dezember 2012)

...kann doch nicht,wird zu knapp
bin in WÜ (Decathlon,IKEA) beim ei'käffen
VIEL SPASS


----------



## bikepoli (19. Dezember 2012)

brndch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie siehts bei euch heute Abend aus?
> Steht der Nightride um 18:30 noch?
> ...


 

ich wüsste nichts gegenteiliges, der Zeichensprache vom Gerhard (wastemer) zu urteilen gehts u.a. zur Machtl und da kommt bestimmt der ein oder andere mit! so quasi die Vorweihnachtszeitabschlusseinkehr 

Ich jedenfalls - fahre heute abend


----------



## wastemer (19. Dezember 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> so quasi die Vorweihnachtszeitabschlusseinkehr




Aber vorher wird tüchtig Fahrrad gefahren.
So 3-8 Stunden(Winterpokal).!!!
Denn ohne Leistung wird die Wampe zu groß.

Bis heute Abend
Gerhard


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. Dezember 2012)

18:30 Uhr treff zum Nightright

ichdenke ich schaffe es heute auch.

mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. Dezember 2012)

@all,

schöne weihnachten,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an guten rutsch ins neue jahr,




und immer locker bleiben,

biken is fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Bin heut frÃ¼h Aufgestandn und hob so ausn Fenster geschaut. Es rangt Scheiâ¦.. Wetter dochte i, und hob so heut mi  das Rodfohrn ausn  Kopf geschlong. Doch wer Stond um 9a drauÃen vorn HÃ¤usla oder vielmehr untern HÃ¤usla, die Kampfeinheit Thomas und Mathias, mit voller Rang Montur. Da docht i was sollt i jetzt moch? I moch di TÃ¼r auf sog ihr seid doch nett ganz Sauber, ihr wollt doch ned bei so an Sau Wetter, die ondern Warmduscher Gerhard und Werner fohrn doch heut a nett. Die Antwort, och di, di Madli gonzta heut vergess. Noch hi und ha zog i mi schlieÃlich o, des wehr fost heut mei VerhÃ¤ngnis wohrn. Kaum im Wold im Rehweg oben bei di Weibarg, hÃ¤tt mi um a Hor a Bam derschlogn. Mathias und Thomas fohrn vor mi, und fohrn so. Off omal mochts an schlog, ols hÃ¤tt aner Gschossn. I dreh mi um, do log plÃ¶tzlich 2 meter hinter mi a Bam quer im Wach. I nehm a mal o, a Sekunden longsamer und der hÃ¤tt mi voll getroffn. So a GlÃ¼ck hob i heut gobt, oder wohr des vielleicht scho a kleines Weihnachtswunder. Neuja im schlimsten foll, hÃ¤tt i  di Weihnocht von oben mit die Englein  betrocht gekÃ¶nnt. 

Des wollt i heut eigentlich noch los wÃ¤hrn. 

An all 

Ich wÃ¼nsche euch fÃ¼r den Weihnachtstag
Das Beste was es nur geben mag
Gesundheit, GlÃ¼ck, Zufriedenheit
Und das - bis in alle Ewigkeit!


Das WÃ¼nscht euch euer Bike Oldie Eberhard


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch euch auch allen Frohe Weihnachten!
 @Eberhard: Alles gute zum (heute) 2. Geburtstag


----------



## bikepoli (23. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin heut früh Aufgestandn und hob so ausn Fenster geschaut. Es rangt Schei.. Wetter dochte i, und hob so heut mi  das Rodfohrn ausn  Kopf geschlong. Doch wer Stond um 9a draußen vorn Häusla oder vielmehr untern Häusla, die Kampfeinheit Thomas und Mathias, mit voller Rang Montur. Da docht i was sollt i jetzt moch? I moch di Tür auf sog ihr seid doch nett ganz Sauber, ihr wollt doch ned bei so an Sau Wetter, die ondern Warmduscher Gerhard und Werner fohrn doch heut a nett. Die Antwort, och di, di Madli gonzta heut vergess. Noch hi und ha zog i mi schließlich o, des wehr fost heut mei Verhängnis wohrn. Kaum im Wold im Rehweg oben bei di Weibarg, hätt mi um a Hor a Bam derschlogn. Mathias und Thomas fohrn vor mi, und fohrn so. Off omal mochts an schlog, ols hätt aner Gschossn. I dreh mi um, do log plötzlich 2 meter hinter mi a Bam quer im Wach. I nehm a mal o, a Sekunden longsamer und der hätt mi voll getroffn. So a Glück hob i heut gobt, oder wohr des vielleicht scho a kleines Weihnachtswunder. Neuja im schlimsten foll, hätt i  di Weihnocht von oben mit die Englein  betrocht gekönnt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Eberhard 

des Wetter heut hat dir die Sprache ganz schön verwaschen!

ach übrigens bike-oldie denke mal an deine Eintragungen im WINTERpokal

und noch was - hab heut unter Einsatz meiner Helmlampe meine Brille wieder gefunden - lag ganz am Anfang mitten auf dem WEG . mir zwa Blinden


----------



## bikepoli (24. Dezember 2012)

Für alle Leser hier im Netz (natürlich auch Schwarzleser)

ich wünsch Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest, 
viele Leichtbauteile unter dem Baum (um die Schwerlast am Mann zu kompensieren ) 
und einen Guten Rutsch ins NEUE JAHR  und für 2013 eine gesunde und unfallfreie Zeit! 


und immer schön auf dem Rad bleiben -->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Dezember 2012)

so heut mal ne schöne schlammige whynachtstour mit dem mädel gefahrn

frohes fest an alle


----------



## Schwede... (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch Euch und Euren Familien auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!


----------



## wastemer (24. Dezember 2012)

Das Mädchen hat heute auch eine Trockene , fast Sonnige , Baumflugfreie ,
Windarme , 3 - Stundentour  hinter sich gebracht .
(Bei schlechtem Wetter kann ein jeder fahren)

Auch von mir ein frohes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.

Herzlichst   Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo das alte tauert nichts mehr lang, so freue ich mich schon auf ein neues Bikejahr 2013

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R5dsj7ZcoKM


Hallo Werner und Gerhard, habe hier eine schöne Alpenüberquerung gefunden von Oberdorf nach Riva. Von Filmen her ist er nicht schlecht. Ich denk mal da sind wir auch schon durch manch so harte Sachen gfohrn. Der Mann war alleine unterwegs, und mußte so von Filmen her, die doppelte Wegstrege zurück legen. Seine Leistung von Filmen ist schon Super, aber auch Anstrengend

http://vimeo.com/gletschersau/ac2011

Er hat noch weitere Filme in seinen Blog bei google. unter Gletschersau.de


----------



## wastemer (25. Dezember 2012)

Soooo! Ich habe Schon Meine
MMHHHLECKERSCHMECKERRINDERSTEAKKALLOOORIIENFETTVERBRENNUNGSRUNDE
hinter mich gebracht !  


So etwas hatte ich auch noch nicht :
Am 1.Weihnachtsfeiertag Rad fahren . Und das in kurzen Hosen
und mit Sommertrikot 
Zum Schluß ist es allerdings etwas Feucht geworden  
(Nichts für Mädchen )  

Gerhard


----------



## Stressi25 (25. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter heute war schon sehr Bike freundlich. Weihnachten zu Besuch in Ostheim und heute konnte ich mir mal die Haßberge anschauen. Schön habt ihr es hier, auch wenn ich nur auf Forstwegen unterwegs war. Grüße aus Nürnberg zu Besuch in Ostheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (25. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Nürnberg zu Besuch in Ostheim




Grüße zurück nach Nürnberg . Und wenn Du wieder einmal im Lande bist mußt Du Dir  den Steigerwald anschauen .Vielleicht einmal mit Uns.

 Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (27. Dezember 2012)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> schöne weihnachten,
> 
> ...



Ein hallo an Alle hier!

Hier bringe noch mal die email vom Mathias zur Kenntnis; slowup-fastdown schrieb:

>>>>   *Hallo Biker,*

*Aktuelle Termine*

*28.12.2012   14:00 uhr   >>>*
*Peter Stretz > Neubrunn*

*30.12.2012    9:00 uhr   >>>*
*Extra tour*

*31.12.2012   9:30 uhr   >>>*
*JAB  Jahresabschlussbier beim Zenglein; 4-5 seidla + currywurst*

*Prost Neujahr!*


----------



## slowup-fastdown (28. Dezember 2012)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Ein hallo an Alle hier!
> 
> Hier bringe noch mal die email vom Mathias zur Kenntnis; slowup-fastdown schrieb:
> 
> ...



treffpunkt jeweils in Sand beim bikeoldie,
wo sonst.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 
Hier ein kleiner zwischen Bericht der Biketage Ã¼ber die Feiertage. Hier von Freitag mit Bildern aus Neubrunn und Elmann. Wie Gesagt der nÃ¤chste Ausritt Morgen an Silvester, hier gehtâs wie alle Jahr nach Oberschleichach zum Zenglein.

Hey Jungs mÃ¶chte mich von Heute FrÃ¼h Entschuldigen, bin erst in aller FrÃ¼h Heimgekommen ( ihr wiest scho der ScheiÃ Alkohol ) und bin so bis 12 Uhr aufgestanden.  


Wie war s Heute bei euch? 






  FachgesprÃ¤che bei einer gemÃ¼tlichen Runde




   Aufbruch in die Wekstatt nach Eltmann




 Wekstatt - Weinprobe bei Werner 




  Touren und Terminplanung Gardasee-Alpencross und 3 Tagestour in den Bergen


----------



## wastemer (31. Dezember 2012)

@Eberhard :Ich habe Dir doch gesagt das DIESE Berge tabu sind.

War heute eine sehr schöne,fluffige Jahresabschlußtour ( JAB genannt )
mit neuen alten Gesichtern. Ich hoffe die Vorsätze für 2013 werden
zumindest zum Teil eingehalten.


Ich wünsche allen Lesern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein
fahrradfreundliches , gesundes Jahr 2013


Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Dezember 2012)

Mit diesen Bildern möchte ich mich, wir von Heuer verabschieden. Und Wünschen allen ein guten Rutsch, und ein Gesegnetes Gesundes neues Jahr 2013.






  Steinbruch




 Bananenbaum




 Zenglein Oberschleichach


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jungs, was ist mit Heut Abend. Wollmä fohrn oder net.


----------



## lord24 (2. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, was ist mit Heut Abend. Wollmä fohrn oder net.


Ist ein ganz normaler Mittwoch. Und was machen wir am Mittwoch? Fahrn!


----------



## lord24 (2. Januar 2013)

Achja, schöne Bilder Eberhard. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bilder von der Spiegelreflex.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Januar 2013)

Prost Neujahr !

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (2. Januar 2013)

Euch allen ein *Gutes* *Neues JAHR 2013!*

@_Steigerwald_biker

>> heute abend hab ich noch ein TERMINproblem 
>> also ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heute abend beim *1. Night-ride 2013* dabei sein kann! 

Schau mer mal - ihr müsst jedenfalls nicht warten!!!


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Januar 2013)

guts neues heut ne schöne 2,5 stunden runde gedreht


----------



## bikepoli (3. Januar 2013)

So einen schicken Ausblick können wir natürlich nicht bieten !

Grüße nach Würzburg


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2013)

so richtung märz/april werd ich euch mal auf ne runde nach wü einladen 
imo bin ich noch am einfahren hier 

und am suchen    
bin halt swc verwöhnt 
aber gestern nen flotten downhill endeckt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Januar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so richtung märz/april werd ich euch mal auf ne runde nach wü einladen
> imo bin ich noch am einfahren hier
> 
> und am suchen
> ...





Hallo Walter, ich hoffe du hast einen guten Beschluss gehabt. Dein Angebot nehmen wir gerne an, und kommen den auch nach. Wie ist es so in Würzburg zu Biken, hast du das Gebiet erkundet?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2013)

bin noch drüber
ist alles weiter auseinander als in sw
in sw gehts ständig rauf runter 
mit gebauten trails 
in wü mehr verbindungsstrecken 

aber ich werd demnächst mal mit der cosy(claudia)fahren gehn 
die kenn hier jeden stein


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Walter.
 Ich denk mal Strecken oder vielmehr Wanderwege haben die genauso viel wie in Schweinfurt, wobei Wanderwege so eine Sache sind. Wir sind schon mal bei Bike Day in Würzburg einige gefahren. Wenn die Cosy eine hiesige ist, wie man so schon sagt, müsste sie ja den einen oder anderen Trail kennen. Naja Wanderwege und Wander das ist so eine Sache ich denk mal, auf den sind wir auch gestoßen in Würzburg. Die Motzen in Schweinfurt, Iphofen oder bei uns wen wir mal den Schlangenweg fahren


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Januar 2013)

lord24 schrieb:


> Achja, schöne Bilder Eberhard. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bilder von der Spiegelreflex.



Werner auf Wunsch von dir noch einige Bilder der Spiegelreflex










 Bananenbaum









 Zenglein Oberschleichach


----------



## brndch (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

von mir auch noch eine Hand voll pic´s vom Sommer, bei dem bescheidenem Wetter zur Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Januar 2013)

brndch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von mir auch noch eine Hand voll pic´s vom Sommer, bei dem bescheidenem Wetter zur Zeit.



Hallo Christian
Schöne Bilder, wenn man die sieht möcht man doch gleich wider. Warst du alleine unterwegs, und vor allem wo.


----------



## brndch (4. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Christian
> Schöne Bilder, wenn man die sieht möcht man doch gleich wider. Warst du alleine unterwegs, und vor allem wo.



Hallo,

das erste Bild ist vom Aufstieg zur Pflerscher Scharte. Das zweite ist vom Übergang ins Pflerschtal. Und nein wir waren zu zweit unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Januar 2013)

Highlight´s Termine 2013 



9-12. Mai 2013 Gardasee( 8. Mai Anreise)

13-19. Juli 2013 Alpenüberquerung (am 12. Juli Nachmittag Anreise) Start Achensee, über Tuxer Joch und Pfunder Joch und Trudner Horn, um einige Pässe zu nennen. Natürlich mit einer Hüttenübernachtung.

2. Wochenende im August(vielleicht auch schon ab 8. August) 3 Tage Gletschertour von Sölden aus über Similaun dann Eisjöchl und Timmelsjoch zurück nach Sölden.


Sagt mir rechtzeitig bescheid wegen Buchungen. 2- 3 Monate voher.

Im Anhang noch eine Passdatenbank für Googleearth, einfach doppelklicken und es wird in Googleearth geladen.(gilt nicht für Eberhard, der hat´se schon drauf)


Gruß Werner


----------



## bergschreck (6. Januar 2013)

Euch allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr. 

War länger nimmer hier, aber wenn ich die Bilder sehe, juckt's wieder in den Beinen.

Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mal wieder zu euch nach Sand komme. 

Bin momentan mehr am Laufen als am Biken. 

Eure Mittwochsrunde steht doch nach wie vor? 

Gruß Robert


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2013)

tzz warum laufen wenn mann biken kann


----------



## bergschreck (6. Januar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> tzz warum laufen wenn mann biken kann



Vorbereitung auf den Braveheart Battle im März. 

Deshalb eher Laufschuh statt Bikehelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2013)

braveheart battle 
münnerstadt????!!!!!!

harter hund


----------



## bergschreck (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, Münnerstadt.

Ich hab' Angst. ;-)


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. Januar 2013)

[email protected], hallo Robert,,

Klar jeden Mittwoch um18:30 Uhr beim Bikeoldie geht es los.

Bis denn

Mathias


----------



## brndch (7. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Highlight´s Termine 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawohl die ötzirunde is ja der megaknaller!!!!!!


----------



## bikepoli (7. Januar 2013)

hi christian - kannst nicht schlafen >> 04:32 Uhr ???


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Highlight´s Termine 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Werner 
Das mit Juli ist blöd, man merkt doch gleich du Wohnst nicht mehr in Sand. Denn an diesem Wochenende ist Sander Weinfest, folge dessen müßtemer diese Tour auf einen andren Zeitpunkt verlegn.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4524373"]pure vanilla on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10064005"]Schwarz-Trail-Fahnder on Vimeo[/ame]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4cr0JTxTBSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=REK5SCf5xLk
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8493


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo kann mir einer sagen was beim Biken ein Endo ist?


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNT6R-VkiPI"]57 foot stoppie/endo mountain bike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bergschreck (8. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir einer sagen was beim Biken ein Endo ist?



Vorderradbremse ziehen und Hinterrad hoch. 

Wird auch Stoppi genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (8. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir einer sagen was beim Biken ein Endo ist?




Hallo Eberhard

vielleicht ist das hier gemeint!   >>>>  www.endo-bikes.de


----------



## bergschreck (8. Januar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard
> 
> vielleicht ist das hier gemeint!   >>>>  www.endo-bikes.de



ne, Thomas, ich denke er meint schon den Endo als Trick.

Also beim Rad den Arsch vom Boden heben.


----------



## bikepoli (8. Januar 2013)

bergschreck schrieb:


> ne, Thomas, ich denke er meint schon den Endo als Trick.
> 
> Also beim Rad den Arsch vom Boden heben.



ja das mit dem trick hab ich schon verstanden  - wusste nur nicht in welchem Zusammenhang unser Oldie auf den Begriff aufmerksam wurde!


----------



## bergschreck (8. Januar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ja das mit dem trick hab ich schon verstanden  - wusste nur nicht in welchem Zusammenhang unser Oldie auf den Begriff aufmerksam wurde!



vielleicht ist er ja einfach nur verwirrt, der gute


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Januar 2013)

Habe mich auch mal Umgehört. Die Grundübung dürfte ja erstmal sein das man aus langsamer Fahrt bremst und versucht das Hinterrad einfach gerade hoch zu ziehen...wenn das auf 'ne brauchbare Höhe klappt kannst Du anfangen zu versuchen das Rad dabei zu versetzen. Es geht übrigens einfacher in die Richtung, wo der Fuß vorne ist, also rechter Fuß hinten, dann ist es leichter das Rad nach links zu versetzen - was nicht heißt das die andere Richtung nicht geht, ist nur etwas schwieriger...ich bekomme beide Richtungen prinzipiell hin, muss aber noch viel üben damit der Radius wesentlich größer wird.  

Stimmt, Lenker zu der Seite einschlagen wohin man nach der Drehung will - habe ich vergessen.


----------



## lord24 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ebi und Gerhard, checkt eure emails

Gruß Werner


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Januar 2013)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Ebi und Gerhard, checkt eure emails
> 
> Gruß Werner



Hallo Werner ich kann mit deiner ellenlangen E-Mails nichts anfangen. Es heißt nur Web-Seite Error, oder sie wurde nicht gefunden.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Januar 2013)

Der Scheiß Regen gestern Abend, war wieder mal durch bis auf die Haut. Wird Zeit das endlich besser wird, bin scho ganz Depressiv mit den Scheiß Sche.......Wetter.


----------



## bikepoli (10. Januar 2013)

hallo oldie

Hauptsache die Haut ist wasserdicht - wenn`s dei Regenhose scho net is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (14. Januar 2013)

@ gerhard,

alles gute zum geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nachträglich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Januar 2013)

Um gewisse Schlüsselstellungen zu üben, habe ich mir ein Stabel Paletten besorgt, mal kicken wie ich jetzt mein Technik Parcour aufbaue.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Um gewisse Schlüsselstellungen zu üben, habe ich mir ein Stabel Paletten besorgt, mal kicken wie ich jetzt mein Technik Parcour aufbaue.





Um nicht so auf die Schnautze zu forhn


----------



## bikepoli (18. Januar 2013)

ja was ist denn los - jetzt stehen die Paletten immer noch so da


----------



## bikepoli (18. Januar 2013)

@slowup fastdown

na na - da werden im winterpokal ja wohl überall ein paar Minuten draufgepackt ??? - jetzt woll`mer mal net übertreiben ! 


ach ja - für morgen Sonntagstour *melde ich mich ab* - hab mal wieder Dienst!!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. Januar 2013)

@Werner,

Kopf hoch, wird scho wieder !

Gute Besserung

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Januar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ja was ist denn los - jetzt stehen die Paletten immer noch so da



Ja Thomas
Der Wille ist auf jedenfalls da, nur die Zeit. Wen ich so überlege, warten ich eigentlich nur noch auf meine  Five Ten Impact, den mit Klicks machts nicht so viel Spaß.


----------



## bikepoli (21. Januar 2013)

@ Lord24

Ja hallo - Werner 

was geht denn da ab - ich hoffe die dass das ganze nicht so schmlimm ist / wird wie erzählt wird. 

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und Kopf Hoch - auch wenns unten weh tut


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Januar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> @ Lord24
> 
> Ja hallo - Werner
> 
> ...



Ja Thomas bei in is Blöd  gelaufen, eine Rippe gebrochen und wird Morgen Operiert. Ich hoff mal das das ganze Schnell für in vorüber geht, so dass er bald wieder mit uns fahren kann.
Also Werner ich drück mal für deine OP beide Daumen, und Kopf hoch es wird scho wider wehrn.


----------



## Sveni112 (21. Januar 2013)

Nabend  

ihr seid ja alle mehr oder weniger fleißig am Winterpokal radeln  Was würd ich für geben wenn ich auch wieder fahren dürfte... bzw. könnte 
Nach meinem Unfall darf ich noch nicht vom arzt aus und brauch wenn dann eh erst noch nen spezial lenker  ich will endlich wieder aufs rad  Ich merks schon auf der wage... Seit august knappe 20 Kg mehr... Schei... Sportverbot 

Macht weiter so, dass ihr fit bleibt 

Mfg Sven


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. Januar 2013)

Sveni, @ all

wird scho wieder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Nach wie vor sind wir Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr und Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr
unterwegs, im Kampf gegen die Pfunde und der Faulenzeria.

bis denn.






mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. Januar 2013)

@all,

wo findet man bei uns in der nähe einen

NICOLAI-Händler  ???

würde mitr gern ein NICOLAI Helius
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anschauen bzw. testen.

danke.






mathias


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2013)

wirst schlechte karten haben, viele nicolai händler findest du ned in franken, ich fahr ein helius AM und roland auch, beide Grosse M aber mit sattelrohr grösse S, meins is schwarz elox u roland sei kistn is blau elox mit raw hinterbau. ich hab damals keinen händler gfunden, der die räder im laden hat oder verkauf, habs einfach online bestellt und wurde nicht enttäuscht


----------



## brndch (25. Januar 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> wo findet man bei uns in der nähe einen
> 
> ...



Schau mal beim Fritz Riedl Radlhof in Hallstadt vorbei. http://www.radlhof.com/

Ist ein Topladen was mtb betrifft. Allerding hab ich keine ahnung ob er was zum Probefahren hat. 

Grüße

P.S.

Schaun dir mal das ion 16 an ist dem AM sehr ählich.
Was für eure touren auch ganz gut passen würde wäre das Helius AC.


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2013)

ruf ihn davor an, hat glaube nie welche im laden


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Januar 2013)

wenn du das geld in die hand nimmst für ein nicolai 
da fahr gleich hoch zum kalle  nach lübrechtsen 

testfahrn und sehn wie die die teile gemacht werden 
und bei den preisen kommts aufn 100er fürn sprit auch nicht mehr an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (26. Januar 2013)

Melde mich für die Sonntagmorgenfahrradfahrt ab.

  Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (26. Januar 2013)

wastemer schrieb:


> Melde mich für die Sonntagmorgenfahrradfahrt ab.
> 
> Gerhard




so sauber - unsere chance im winterpokal bisschen aufzuholen!l


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Januar 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> wo findet man bei uns in der nähe einen
> 
> ...




Hallo Mathias das wehrs doch


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

Matthias kannst meines testen im april


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

wie erst april ????
dauerts doch noch solang


----------



## slowup-fastdown (28. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Matthias kannst meines testen im april


sers steve,

dein angebot nehme ich gerne an!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was hast du dir den gekauft?

ein helius wäre mein favorit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mathias

der mit dem einen t


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

Hi, ein helius am. Mit gar keinem t 
 @Walter: jo... Gab gewisse "missverständnisse" beim bestellen und der fertigung.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

net schön    
aber bei meinem fanes war das genau so etwas hin und her

hardtail immer noch nix ?


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

auch nicht, ne... 

Böses Omen? Das Helius soll zur gleichen zeit kommen als letztes jahr mein strive kahm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

oder so 

warum holste dir keinen dartmoor hornet 
229 euronen   bei hibike


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

das hat, für mich, irgendwie ne seltsame geo.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

wie meinste das?


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

oberrohr in verbindung mit der sitzrohrlänge und der sitzrohrwinkel, wird ziemlich flach. 
Was hälst von nem Cheap Trick?


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

cheap trick is alutech und da bin ich immer dafür 
dürfte sich aber von der geo nicht sehr viel geben 

ich bins hornet mal probe gefahren 
und fands eigentlich ganz cool  war ein 16er 
schön spritzig 
und weils etwas flacher war vom sitzwinkel sitz du nicht zu gedrungen auf dem bock
und sitzwinkel beim hardtail muss nicht 70+ sein 
meine meinug 

mein 2souls hat imo
67,5 lw 
69sw 
und das macht echt spass


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

ich hab wegen meiner SL etwas bedenken das ich zu sehr von hinten trete bei nem 16er rahmen. der 18er hat ein, wenn ich mich recht erinner, ein sau langes oberrohr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2013)

versuch macht klug 
schreib doch mal im hornet forum eine testanfrage 
ich persönlich finds nicht so schlimm 



alutech klar 
gutes rad 
aber kostet ca 200euronen mehr +  das ausreiben auf 30,9


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ruf ihn davor an, hat glaube nie welche im laden



Hallo Peter, ist schon ein Geiles Teil, da ich das Helius von deiner Seite kopiert habe, wie ist das Gewicht von den Rad.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Januar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> versuch macht klug
> schreib doch mal im hornet forum eine testanfrage
> ich persönlich finds nicht so schlimm
> ...



Muss er nicht. Mein Hornet in 16" mit 160er Lyrik darf er jeden Dienstag und wenn er in Nbg ist Probefahren. Bisher hat er sich nicht getraut


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2013)

In 16" sind zwar die maße stimmig, ist aber noch kleiner als mein ht, und das ist mir eigentlich schon fast zu klein. 
Bin aber guter dinge das die tage nen rahmen da steht, fehlt nur noch ne lyrik


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Januar 2013)

nur ist dein hardtail n tourenrad 
beim enduro/fr hardtail ist  ein tick kleiner  immer gut


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, ist schon ein Geiles Teil, da ich das Helius von deiner Seite kopiert habe, wie ist das Gewicht von den Rad.



wenn ich vorn und hinten den 2.5er baron druff hab, dann so um die 15.8kg, aber meist fahr ich hinten nen leichtere reifen, dann halt 300-400gr weniger, des radl is super , wenn mans mal gfahren ist gibt mans nemmer her freg den roland, der is jetzt auch stolzer besitzer


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Januar 2013)

Bin für Heut Abend raus, immer noch Grippe


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. Januar 2013)

sers, nicolai helius
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






so soll es ausehen, ist zwer 4 Jahre alt aber neu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tut das gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?






mathias, bis heute abend, wenn es keine backsteine regnet


----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2013)

Also das bike ist glaub ich die FR version. 
Aber vorsicht: die geo ist nicht die aktuell(st)e.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Januar 2013)

jep ist die "alte" geo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. Januar 2013)

alt aber gut ?


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2013)

Für (normale) Touren bestimmt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/110254-nicolai-helius-ac-gr-l
Wie wärs mit dem?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (31. Januar 2013)

auch nicht schlecht !

aber wo ist der unterschied ?


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2013)

ne bessere geo und wenn du glück hast 2kg gewichtsersparnis


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Januar 2013)

die alten helius waren gute räder aber wenn du die wahl hast 
nimms ac  #

tieferes tretlager 
flacheres lenkwinkel
von haus aus für luft dämpfer ausgelegt
taperd steuerrohr  mehr gabeln möglich   angle set möglich 

rahmengewicht dürfte der unterschied ca 500-600 gr sein 
wenn dus komplett kaufst sind die 2kilo gar net so weit weg 

die alte bomber (gute gabel ich hab selber eine) ca 2,6 kilo
suntour epicon ca 1,9,,kilo

and so on


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Februar 2013)

Hey, 

 Ein kleiner Auszug an Bilder. Einfach immer wieder bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten üben mit Trocken Übungen, von zu Hause aus  werden Schlüsselstellungen im Gelände in welche Art auch immer nachgestellt und Trainiert















Die Stufe und höhe ist durch paletten in 15cm schritten einstellbar, der winkel der kehre und die befahrbare spur durch Brettbreite und verstellen des Brettes ;-)
Macht immer laune und wenn man ein Dach hat auch bei regen und im winter.


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2013)

gute sache!


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Februar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ein kleiner Auszug an Bilder. Einfach immer wieder bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten üben mit Trocken Übungen, von zu Hause aus  werden Schlüsselstellungen im Gelände in welche Art auch immer nachgestellt und Trainiert
> 
> ...



Hallo Eberhard,
bei wem ist das denn aufgebaut?
Schaut gut aus


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. Februar 2013)

Holger,

da ist ja wieder einer auferstanden! 

Also wieder ran ans bike, du wirst uns schon noch finden.

:Winken: Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Februar 2013)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard,
> bei wem ist das denn aufgebaut?
> Schaut gut aus



Hallo Holger bin zufällig auf einer Technik Seite in IBC gestoßen, wie du siehst sind die Bilder nicht von mir. Der Typ wo sich das Aufgebaut hat ist Schreiner und Wohnt in Remstal bei Stuttgart. 
Habe mir darauf hin schon einige Paletten besorg und werde mal das Propieren.


Hier noch weitere


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Februar 2013)

@all,

Gute Unterhaltung :

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ring/MTB_Teams/DannyMcAskill/McAskill_de.html

So geht hopsen mit dem bike, die Spinne die Iren.

 mathias


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2013)

Hi mathias mit ohne zweitem t: 

Schau dir mal den hier an: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hi6RXoH8xc"]100%brumotti Mountainbike freestyle - YouTube[/nomedia]

find der kann was.. ^^

*EDIT* grad nochwas gefunden... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&NR=1&feature=endscreen"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Februar 2013)

Der kleine ist ja Super 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PnXt6NJFRU&feature=player_detailpage#t=322s


----------



## bikepoli (8. Februar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Der kleine ist ja Super
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PnXt6NJFRU&feature=player_detailpage#t=322s



Eberhard hast schon deine emails gecheckt?

wegen Sammelbestellung für Fahrradkettenöl!!!!!!!!


----------



## bergschreck (8. Februar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die alten helius waren gute räder aber wenn du die wahl hast
> nimms ac  #
> 
> tieferes tretlager
> ...



Genau deswegen hab' ich das AC. Und jetzt ganz aktuell die Hammerschmidt rausgeschmissen und wieder auf Rohloff umgestellt. Fehlen noch die neuen Felgen und Reifen und dann hab ich ein Hardcore-AM nach meinem Geschmack. 
Fehlt nur noch die Zeit zum Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Februar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Eberhard hast schon deine emails gecheckt?
> 
> wegen Sammelbestellung für Fahrradkettenöl!!!!!!!!





Hallo Thomas Fahren wir Morgen, wen ja können wir da mal drüber reden.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2013)

willkommen zurúck im kreis der rohloffer
tod der kettenschaltung

ach ja rohloff hat jetzt meine verbotene ûbersetzung freigegeben
32/15   vorteil kriechgang am berg und schneller im 11ten (direktgang)


----------



## bergschreck (9. Februar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> willkommen zurúck im kreis der rohloffer
> tod der kettenschaltung
> 
> ach ja rohloff hat jetzt meine verbotene ûbersetzung freigegeben
> 32/15   vorteil kriechgang am berg und schneller im 11ten (direktgang)



ja, das mit der übersetzung hab ich mitgekriegt. 

ritzel ist schon bestellt 

und nach dem braveheart komm ich mal nach wü. das ist keine drohung, sondern ein versprechen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Februar 2013)

Einfach geill


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Y56K9QbDM&feature=player_detailpage#t=11s


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Februar 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/26742


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2013)

sagt jetzt bloss ned, das ihr des gut findet


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Februar 2013)

ich net !!
aber bei euch haben sie die trails wenigstens net hochgelobt 
wie bei uns in sw in dem verkackten xx1 /ibc werbevideo
und gsacht kommt alle vorbei is  subber da


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Peter 

Der Sinn und Zweck der Veranstaltung war schon gut, bloß was sie draus gemacht haben war Sche*****. Mein Eindruck war der, die Leute waren Jung und Unverantwortlich findet alles Geil, heizten rum wie die Irren und hatten jede Menge Spuren hinterlassen. Das was sie Hier Veranstaltet haben fällt auf euch zurück, die hier immer Fahren. Gut find ich das auch ned, dass man den Wald so Rumpflügt Muss. An sowas müsste  der Veranstalter ja denken, die Aktion hätte ich Wetterbedingt auf das Frühjahr verlegt. Da würde sowas mehr Spaß machen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Februar 2013)

Zitat: vom Veranstalter auf der Fränkisch - Seite 
Zitat von Yankee Doodle  
Wir (Norman und Flo) möchten an dieser Stelle zu der Endurocamp Geschichte kurz Stellung beziehen, da wir für die Vorkommnisse verantwortlich sind:
Erst einmal ist es so, dass wir selber sehr gerne in der Fränkischen fahren und weder die Zerstörung von Wegen, noch das Zeigen derselben dafür in irgendeiner Form zielführend ist. Ziel war es für dieses zum Biken doch recht feine Gebiet ein wenig Werbung zu machen und die Förderung des Sportnachwuchses. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich dem IBC die Unterkunft vermittelt und wir haben uns als Guides angeboten.
Leider waren wir was das Verhalten dieser großen Gruppe auf den Wegen anbelangt ziemlich naiv. Wir waren der Meinung, dass entsprechende Ansagen und besonnenes Vorausfahren ausreichen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert und so wurde abgekürzt und Spuren hinterlassen. Darüber hinaus waren wir beim Videodreh nicht mehr/noch nicht vor Ort.
Diese Herangehensweise war von unserer Seite äußerst naiv und wir haben daraus für uns Konsequenzen gezogen, können es aber leider nicht mehr ändern. Die Verantwortung dafür bleibt aber natürlich bei uns und wir möchten uns für die Vorkommnisse an diesem Wochenende auf den Wegen entschuldigen.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/thread_newpost/494918


----------



## bikepoli (12. Februar 2013)

*@ all - hier im NETZ & Steigerwaldbiker*

Leute wie schauts aus, nachdem schon einige für Aschermittwoch abend abgesagt haben....
.... die Frage:  *Wer von euch will bzw. wird am Aschermittwoch abend zur üblichen Night-ride runde starten. *

Für eine baldige Rückmeldung wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Net` dass ich zum Schluss nachts auch noch alleine Fahren müsste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Februar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> *@ all - hier im NETZ & Steigerwaldbiker*
> 
> Leute wie schauts aus, nachdem schon einige für Aschermittwoch abend abgesagt haben....
> .... die Frage:  *Wer von euch will bzw. wird am Aschermittwoch abend zur üblichen Night-ride runde starten. *
> ...





Hallo Thomas
Nach meinem Gesundheitlichen Befinden, werde ich Morgen noch nicht fahren. Wollte gestern beim Arzt Belastung EKG machen, habe dieses aber Abgebrochen auf Grund zu hohen Blutdrucks (160-110).  Die Aussage von Arzt, von meiner Grippe her soll ich mich auf weiteres noch schonen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Februar 2013)

Hänge meinen Beruf an Nagel und mach jetzt Klempner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ruDzGcaS8E&feature=player_detailpage#t=7s



http://www.fliesen-muehlfelder.de/


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qpBf-dujSU&feature=player_detailpage#t=4s


----------



## bikepoli (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute

nur mal so zur INFO -   ich bin Morgen bei unserer Sonntagstour *nicht* dabei - habe mal wieder Wochenend-dienst :-heul: 

Am kommenden Mittwoch - Nightride klappts bei mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht - geb` aber noch mals Bescheid!!

Viel Spaß - all denen die den Dreck unter die Räder nehmen!


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Februar 2013)

wobei ich ja der meinung bin das mer sowas nicht mit klickis üben/lernen sollte 

versaut nur die technik


----------



## brndch (16. Februar 2013)

Servus,

war von euch schon jemand im Vinschgau zum biken, und kann  Tipps zu Trails geben?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Christian das wäre doch auch mal was für dich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKAu3QEnUsY&feature=player_detailpage#t=7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Tu2pnplAYQE


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2013)

@brndch der @iquilibrium kann dir da sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Februar 2013)

und steve wie fährt sich das alutech  alles schick ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (17. Februar 2013)

... wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten ....

guckst du hier   --> 




oder wenn sinnlose Kräfte roh walten ....oder war das "Bäume schubsen"


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Februar 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ... wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten ....
> 
> guckst du hier   --> Anhang anzeigen 246148
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas, man hast du eine Kraft, wie hast den du das geschafft. (Reimt sich sogar)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo wie Gehts den unser Werner auf der Reha, hat der den schon wieder genügend Kraft mit seinem Rucksack auf Tour zu gehen.


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2013)

@böser_wolf jo, geiles ding  nur brauch ich noch immer ne kettenführung... die kette will einfach nicht auf dem kleinen kettenblatt liegen bleiben wenn mans mal laufen lässt


----------



## bikepoli (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Steigerwalbiker und Freunde 

wie schon angedroht - habe *ich *morgen Abend leider *keine *Zeit und muss für *mich *den üblichen Mittwochs-NIght-Ride *absagen  *

Also Euch viel Spaß und nicht vergessen immer schön das Licht einschalten* *
Hab` leider einen anderen unaufschiebbaren Termin


----------



## wastemer (20. Februar 2013)

Meld mi für heut Amd a ab! (Hust & Keuch)


 Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord24 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle Biker

mir geht´s auf Reha soweit gut, mache auch schon Fortschritte, kann mir schon selber die Schuhe binden. Ja hört sich leicht an, aber nach meinen Wirbelbruch war da nicht daran zu denken.
Wünsch euch noch schöne Bike Tage.
Ich warte natürlich mit dem Biken noch (bis das Wetter schöner wird) oder der Arzt mir es erlaubt.

Gruß Werner





Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo wie Gehts den unser Werner auf der Reha, hat der den schon wieder genügend Kraft mit seinem Rucksack auf Tour zu gehen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Februar 2013)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Biker
> 
> mir geht´s auf Reha soweit gut, mache auch schon Fortschritte, kann mir schon selber die Schuhe binden. Ja hört sich leicht an, aber nach meinen Wirbelbruch war da nicht daran zu denken.
> Wünsch euch noch schöne Bike Tage.
> ...



Hallo Werner Wünsch dir im Verlauf der Reha noch weitere Besserung, werd scho wieder wern.


----------



## bikepoli (21. Februar 2013)

na klor - mit der Frau Horn
is es a wieder worn!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Februar 2013)

Richtig


----------



## wastemer (21. Februar 2013)

Sonntag ohne mich.


 Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Februar 2013)

Was ist zur Zeit bloß los, Schei... bei mir geht auch nicht. Müß ma holt uns noch a weng schona, dan mochme uns wieder fit.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Februar 2013)

Geiles Bild. 

Ja unser Roland aus der frÃ¤nkischen gehtâs gut.  Er fÃ¼hlt sich rings um Pudel woll, wie man sieht.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Geiles Bild.
> 
> Ja unser Roland aus der fränkischen gehts gut.  Er fühlt sich rings um Pudel woll, wie man sieht.



Fühl mich zur Zeit als wär ich wieder 5 Monate alt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo Roland wie fährt sich dein Nicolei, wie bist du zufrien.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2013)

Hi Eberhardt,

Bike ist von der Geometrie sehr schön zu fahren, ich konnte es leider noch nicht testen da ich bei dem Schnee und Salz mit meinem Pitch unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und Freunde

Endlich ist es soweit -  mich hats jetzt auch erwischt - eine ordentliche Grippe hat sich bei mir breit gemacht, :kotz:

und somit bin ich für Sonntag definitv raus 

mal schaun wie es weiter geht!!

ich wünsch euch allen eine gute Besserung - und mir auch


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Vivftti4ALw#t=2s


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. Februar 2013)

Wie schaut's denn aus?

Spielt einer mit im Schnee?

Mathias


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Februar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Vivftti4ALw#t=2s



critical mass 
ich kann euch ja bescheid sagen wann der nächste in würzburg ist 
es geht hauptsächlich darum aufzuzeigen wie schlecht die verkehrssituation für radler ist 

zb: radwege  die im nichts enden, bescheuerte beschilderung usw


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Februar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> critical mass
> ich kann euch ja bescheid sagen wann der nächste in würzburg ist
> es geht hauptsächlich darum aufzuzeigen wie schlecht die verkehrssituation für radler ist
> 
> zb: radwege  die im nichts enden, bescheuerte beschilderung usw



Sowas wäre schon mal ein kleines Abenteuer


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Wkpc9qbaD04
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j43w7M2HTws#t=15s

Werner und Sandro am Garda-See
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R_WS4cGzImc#t=14s


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. Februar 2013)

Sers,

an alle kranken gute Besserung !!!!!!

Viele Grüße an Lord in der Reha.

Sera 
Mathias

Heute allein im Schnee , halt ca. 30 Rehe waren im Rehweg.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Februar 2013)

Hier ein kleiner Film von Lolli, 2012 die ersten Tour am Garda-See 

Gruß Werner


P.S. Es wird immer besser mit mir. Trainiere auch fleißig das ich fit bin für den Gardasee

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcBbhp7Hauw"]Bocca di Fobia Der Aufstieg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bikepoli (24. Februar 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> an alle kranken gute Besserung !!!!!!
> 
> ...



tüchtig Mathias

der Charly wollte doch auch fahren - zumindest hat er mich gestern angerufen und dich wahrscheinlich nicht erreicht.

aus dem lazarett, bergstraße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Februar 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> an alle kranken gute Besserung !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Mathias, schön das wenigstens einer die Stellung bei diesem Schnee gehalten hat.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. Februar 2013)

@all,

bei dem Schnee brauchen wir am Mittwoch noch nicht zufahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allerhöchstens ist eine direkte Radwegtour zur Machtl möglich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18:30 Uhr Abfahrt
19:00 Uhr Machtl >> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bier und Currywurst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20:30 Uhr Rückfahrt
21:00 Uhr 2. Halbzeit Bayern-Dortmund
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



21:45 Uhr Verlängerung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



22:20 Elfmeter schießen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bayern gewinnt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias

der der im Schnee fährt


----------



## wastemer (25. Februar 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Allerhöchstens ist eine direkte Radwegtour zur Machtl möglich.



Wär net schlecht. Ich ka aber nu net.

Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (26. Februar 2013)

Hi Mathias 

- ich glaub des wird nix - mit dem MIttwoch und ich glaub mit dem nächsten auch noch nicht!
war gestern beim Doc - heftige Influenza und somit absolut auskurieren - sei Vorschlag - die nächsten 10 Tage keine Anstrengung und scho gar ka Rad Fahren  und wahrscheinlich auch ka "Holz"

des was da virusmäßig so im Umlauf ist ist richtig heavy!!

ach ja - wie wars beim "Thomsen"??

und natürlich Genesungswünsche nach Westheim


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Februar 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> bei dem Schnee brauchen wir am Mittwoch noch nicht zufahren.
> 
> ...




Okay, wenn das Tempo passt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Februar 2013)

Mal etwas zur allgemeinen Belustigung:
--------------------------------------

Passkontrolle am Flughafen   

Security    :    Pass bitte !

Fluggast    :    Moment , habe gleich .

Security    :    Pass bitte ! !

Fluggast    :    Ich nix finden , bin Suparman

Security    :    Wie Suparmann ?    Wie heißen Sie ?

Fulggast    :    Batman

Security    :    Verarschen kann ich mich alleine . Ausweis , Pass Bitte !!!

Fluggast    :    Muss in Koffer sein . Bin Suparman .

Security    :    Ja , ja ! Und ich bin Wonderwoman ! Mitkommen , das wir mir zu bunt .

Der Fluggast wird abgeführt

Fluggast    :    bekommt angst    :    nein , Nein , ich nix böse , bin Suparmann , Batman bin Suparmann

Als man den Ausweis des Fluggastes findet , entschuldigt sich die Security in aller Form ,
aber nicht ohne eine Kopie des Ausweiss zu ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (26. Februar 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Okay, wenn das Tempo passt.



Trinkt ans für mer mit.
Aber net mer!!!!Damit däs der net runnerfallt
un des Elferschässen  verpasst

Gerhard


----------



## slowup-fastdown (27. Februar 2013)

@all,

werde heute nachmittag einmal den Charlie anrufen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mal gucken wenn er fährt fahre ich auch zwei Stunden mit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten sparre ich mir die Kalorien vom Bier und der Currywurst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und bereite mich auf den Pokalfight auf der Couch vor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bier und Chips ............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (27. Februar 2013)

@all

so das habt ihr nun davon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da heute niemand mit mir fährt,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hock ich mich auf die couch,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guck fußball
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und hau mir ne tüte chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rein.






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. März 2013)




----------



## wastemer (2. März 2013)

No ir Sundogsforer wie schautz aus morgn. Wäre a widder am Start.
Allerdings net glei a Hammerdur .Awos zum Eirolln wär net schlacht.
Wer wären da dabei? I dät soch bis morgn umer Neuna beim BikeOldie.

Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. März 2013)

Hallo Wastemer kum holt einfach, wenst do bis kansta a mitfohrn.


----------



## bikepoli (2. März 2013)

Ich hab noch Pause verordnet gekriegt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. März 2013)

wastemer schrieb:


> No ir Sundogsforer wie schautz aus morgn. Wäre a widder am Start.
> Allerdings net glei a Hammerdur .Awos zum Eirolln wär net schlacht.
> Wer wären da dabei? I dät soch bis morgn umer Neuna beim BikeOldie.
> 
> Gerhard





He Wastemer von wegen Hammertour und einrollen  und so, ich mußt gonz schö Blassen bei dena 50 km. Du bist ja vorne weg wie a Irrer. Am Anfong sogter G 1 fohrmer, I denk mol des wor eher G3. Bin 50 Meter hinter her geröchelt wie a Anfänger, oder  wor des  bloß weil i sechs Wochen net gfohrn bin.


----------



## wastemer (3. März 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> He Wastemer von wegen Hammertour und einrollen  und so, ich mußt gonz schö Blassen bei dena 50 km. Du bist ja vorne weg wie a Irrer. Am Anfong sogter G 1 fohrmer, I denk mol des wor eher G3. Bin 50 Meter hinter her geröchelt wie a Anfänger, oder  wor des  bloß weil i sechs Wochen net gfohrn bin.




Du host selber die Tour agsocht. Aber di escht hälft blos gschmart, nix gessn, dann an Hungerast gricht und zum Schluß dann die Midforer agschissn dessa zu schnell gfoan sen.Des näxda mal mußt hald ehr amal die Klappm aufmach.

Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. März 2013)

Okay Wastemer du host wie immer recht, wert scho vielleicht wieder mal wern mit mir. Wie sogt der Thomas so schö, mit der Frau Horn is a wieder worn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. März 2013)

Po he, ob i heut Muskelkater, wor doch Gestern  von Anfong her zufiel.

Werd mol mit den Mathias red ob mehr ned mol mit den Tandem fohrn, da könnt i mi  doch a mol in mei Older  a wenig zurück Lahna


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2013)

so gestern amol am schwanberg gwesen
nenn mer so raufschieben runner fohar
da brauchts noch sonne bis es gscheit geht


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. März 2013)

Hi Walder was machen denn die Trial in Würzburg, hast du schon dir eine Route gesteckt.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (4. März 2013)

ungewöhnlich für unseren bikeoldie!

seine spuren gehen mitten durchs tal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





er ist halt noch nicht fit................


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2013)

och schon das ein und andere gefunden   nur ne sinnvolle gesamt runde fehlt noch


----------



## bergschreck (7. März 2013)

so, passt.


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2013)

bergschreck schrieb:


> so, passt.



hast was dran gemacht?


----------



## bergschreck (7. März 2013)

Jupp!

Neuer Laufradsatz. Hinten Rohloff Nabe, vorne Hope Pro Nabe. Dazu leichte Alexrims Supra Felgen. 

Übersetzung 32/15. Weis aber noch nicht, ob mir dass zu kurz ist. Werden die ersten Frühlingstouren zeigen. 

Optik? Geiiiiiiil!


----------



## böser_wolf (8. März 2013)

so ist es richtig tot der kettenschaltung

32/15 hab ich auch 
es hat den vorteil das du schneller im 11ten gang bist
was der direkt gang ist
+berggang    
klar kann sein das du zu fit bist
ich spann die kette jetzt vorn am tretlager 
mal schaun wie das hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (8. März 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Walder was machen denn die Trial in Würzburg, hast du schon dir eine Route gesteckt.


 
*Was ist denn los mit dem Bikeoldie - net bloß nackerte Weiber und sonstige Videos angucken!*
*Eintragungen im Winterpokal fehlen bei dir - was geht denn da ??*

*Also Eberhard mal deine fünf Sinne zusammen nehmen und ordentlich und richtig eintragen *

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bergschreck (8. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so ist es richtig tot der kettenschaltung
> 
> 32/15 hab ich auch
> es hat den vorteil das du schneller im 11ten gang bist
> ...



Das leuchtet mir schon ein, aber im 14ten bin ich doch recht langsam. Oder denk ich da falsch?


----------



## böser_wolf (8. März 2013)

ich denk um mal schnell auf der strasse zurollen wirds zu kurz
aber im gelände reicht das dick 

wie meinst du das langsam im 14ten ??
das du wie  ein hamster kurbeln musst 


1=kleinste übersetzung  
14=größte übersetzung


----------



## bergschreck (8. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich denk um mal schnell auf der strasse zurollen wirds zu kurz
> aber im gelände reicht das dick
> 
> wie meinst du das langsam im 14ten ??
> ...



ja, der vergleich mit dem hamster triffts ganz gut. ich probiers nächste woche einfach aus, da ist der braveheart rum und ich hab wieder zeit fürs bike 
zur not hab ich noch ein 13er ritzel da für 32/13. sollte auch gehn.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. März 2013)

jo geht auch hab ich davor gefahren


----------



## bikepoli (12. März 2013)

*Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und deren ständige Begleiter* !!

Wie siehts denn morgen so aus - mit dem Mittwochs Night - Ride! 18:30 Uhr 

Das Wetter hat uns (all die Kranken und Röckchenträger) ja kräftig verwöhnt und jetzt  mal kurzfristig auf den verschneiten Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt!
So erfährt der Winterpokal mal richtig Wertigkeit 

Frage: Wer fährt morgen Abend ???

Bitte um kurze Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. März 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> *Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und deren ständige Begleiter* !!
> 
> Wie siehts denn morgen so aus - mit dem Mittwochs Night - Ride! 18:30 Uhr
> 
> ...





Hallo Thomas, bei mir wirds Morgen nix, Muss Morgen um 18:30 in die Kirche


----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2013)

ach ja weil ihr ja alle hochrüstet mit federweg 
nicolai´s  alutechs usw 
der fahrer macht das rad seht hier
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqW1xL5r22M"]Freestyle Cyclist Mickael Dupont | Euromaxx - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. März 2013)

@all,

da dürf me ja scho wieder spikes aufziehen, oder?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



scheißkalt solls auch werden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fußball kommt auch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok wir fahren , spikes vorne reicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## bikepoli (13. März 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> da dürf me ja scho wieder spikes aufziehen, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Alles klar Mathias 

ich geh dann auch an den Start 

kleine Runde reicht - zum  Fußball sitz mer auf dem Sofa


----------



## bikepoli (16. März 2013)

Hallo und guten Morgen an ALLE 

für die kommende Sonntagsrunde der Steigerwaldbiker muss ich mich abmelden - es ist mal wieder Wochenend-dienst angesagt 

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Radeln


----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. März 2013)

guten morgen,

ich melde mich einmal für heute abend ab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



am wochenende bin ich dann ein paar tage skifahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

daher wünsche ich schon mal frohe ostern................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mathias


----------



## bikepoli (28. März 2013)

Hallo Steigerwälder und andere Biker!

Gestern der letzte Nightride im Winterpokal  

aber was ich eigentlich wollte: >> Radeln an OStern ???

unverbindlicher Vorschlag für die kommenden "Fest"-Tage!

*KARFREITAG* --> Vormittag leichtes Radeln - wie immer halt von 09:00 Uhr bis Mittag 

*OSTERSONNTAG:* übliche Sonntagstour --> 09:00 Uhr bis Mittag (zum Braten daheim ); übrigens letzte Chance für Punkte im Winterpokal 

*OSTERMONTAG:* Bei Bedarf Verdauungstour zum Sonntag zur üblichen Zeit 09:00 Uhr bis Mittag

Wäre schön wenn es von euch eine *Rückmeldung* gäbe - nicht dass an einem der Tage man einfach mal so alleine rumsteht bzw. rumfährt - ihr wisst scho was ich meine* *


----------



## brndch (28. März 2013)

brndch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war von euch schon jemand im Vinschgau zum biken, und kann  Tipps zu Trails geben?
> 
> ...



Wieder zurück aus Goldrain. Foddos gibts leider keine war einfach zu schön ;-)
Wenn jemand interesse hat, ich würde jeder zeit wieder hinfahren.
Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. März 2013)

Ja die in der Fränkischen sind scho Super
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27365


----------



## Fliege (30. März 2013)

Wie sind denn momentan so die Trail-Bedingungen im Steigerwald?

Wenn's noch sehr schlammig ist, bleiben wir in SW. Hier staubt es schon fast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (30. März 2013)

Stollberg, Friedrichsberg und Schwanberg bin ich die Tage schon gefahren.

Ist noch nicht optimal aber fahrbar.. von einzelnen fiesen Schlammlöchern mal abgesehen 

Auf Schweinfurter Stadtwald hätte ich auch mal wieder lust. War ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht...


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2013)

Do muss mä scho sog der Peter und Co. die homs in Sochen Lupfen schou drauf. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27328


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2013)

Hey,

wie sieht es denn direkt am Schwanberg aus? Vor ein paar Wochen waren da wieder die Waldtöter mit ihren Maschinen unterwegs und haben dem entsprechend tiefe Spuren hinterlassen

Hat sich das wieder etwas gelegt oder muss man immer noch die tiefen Krater überwinden


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. April 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8249


----------



## slowup-fastdown (12. April 2013)

@ eberhard, @ RV Adler Sand, 

heute abend ist Jahreshauptversammlung vom RV Adler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Freitag 12. April 2013,   19:30 uhr  im Vereinslokal "zur Krone - Pechta "







bis heute abend !!!!!!!!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (22. April 2013)

@steigerwaldbiker,

alla im wald, des is vei net schö
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

mittwoch ?






mathias


----------



## bikepoli (23. April 2013)

Hallo steigerwaldbiker!
Hallo Mathias !

also ich bin am MIttwoch abend dabei - Uhrzeit wie gehabt!

wer sonst noch kommt oder schon im Wald ist - weiß ich auch net


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. April 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @steigerwaldbiker,
> 
> alla im wald, des is vei net schö
> 
> ...



He Matias, alla in Wald da host vieleicht Angst gobt vorn bösen Wolf, den gibs fei. Also i wor in Bett bis um halb Zwölfa, und noch den Mittag essen aufn Sofa bis Ams. I was net, i wor o den Tog freg wie a Hund.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2013)

jep mich gibts no


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. April 2013)

@WOLF, @Steigerwaldbiker,

vor dir hab i ka angst ghabt, du hast ja dei revier verlegt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

man sich sich vielleicht einmal in W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ü.

steht die trail-tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

wir wollten ja amal kum, wenn die andern a ma ausgschlafen habn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. April 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep mich gibts no



Hallo Walter, schön das es dich noch gib. Wie schauts aus. Ist noch alles in Grünen Bereich, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. April 2013)

och jo läuft
war grad 2wochen in zypern  wandern usw

trailtour hab ich schon was hier
sind halt weiter auseinander


----------



## bikepoli (27. April 2013)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker ! Hallo Freunde!

ich melde mich mal für Morgen früh "Sonntagsrunde" ab!

Ich mach mal ein paar Tage Pause im Bay. Wald - komme am Mittwoch wieder und wenn wir dann am MIttwoch abend noch oder wieder fahren werden ich da dann wieder mit euch radeln - alles Klar!

Euch viel Spaß bis zum Mittwoch abend - aber da nur bis zum Bayern-Spiel


----------



## slowup-fastdown (28. April 2013)

@steigerwaldbiker,

scho wieder alla im wald, des is vei net schö
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

mittwoch mach ich "feiertag" 
trink a paar seidla und aß a paar bratwoerscht, und gut is.






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. April 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @steigerwaldbiker,
> 
> scho wieder alla im wald, des is vei net schö
> 
> ...




Hallo Mathias die meisten von uns, das sind ja immerhin 8 Mann  bereiten sich ja für den Gardasee vor wensta wast. Nicht Körperlich sonder Geistig, deswegn wornme noch in die Foln geleng. Aber Morgn am ersten Mai formä um Neuna noch Handthal, wenst mit forn willst kummsta holt vorbei.  Wast scho um neuna bei mir, wen net esma unser Brotwürschla alla in Hanthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (1. Mai 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias die meisten von uns, das sind ja immerhin 8 Mann  bereiten sich ja für den Gardasee vor wensta wast. Nicht Körperlich sonder Geistig, deswegn wornme noch in die Foln geleng. Aber Morgn am ersten Mai formä um Neuna noch Handthal, wenst mit forn willst kummsta holt vorbei.  Wast scho um neuna bei mir, wen net esma unser Brotwürschla alla in Hanthal.



@ Steigerwaldbiker: BITTE bei MIR melden!!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Mai 2013)

brndch schrieb:


> @ Steigerwaldbiker: BITTE bei MIR melden!!!




Hallo Christian melde mich zum Rapport, was gibts wollest du vielleicht auch mit ins Handthal fahrn.   
War Heut eine Anstrengende aber auch eine Super Tour mit 75 km und 1200 hm.


----------



## bikepoli (2. Mai 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @steigerwaldbiker,
> 
> scho wieder alla im wald, des is vei net schö
> 
> ...


 

na mathias 

hat man dich schon wieder alleine gelassen ??

Was ist denn das für eine GARDA-See Vorbereitung wenn die einfach alle nur schlafen??


----------



## bikepoli (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute - ich bins noch mal 

falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe - morgen am  Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei - Schon wieder Dienst 

Wie sieht den so der weitere "Fahrplan" aus 

was geht am kommenden Mittwoch oder am Feiertag  oder, oder  0      .........

Eine Antwort von Euch wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## slowup-fastdown (4. Mai 2013)

@all,

na ich werd ma schauen ob morgen einer mit mir fährt.

oder ob sie wieder alle schlafen.

mittwoch abend wäre nicht schlecht, da würde ich gern ne tour machen.

können ja dann in der ranch noch ein vatertagsbier trinken.

Bis denn

Mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Mai 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> na ich werd ma schauen ob morgen einer mit mir fährt.
> 
> ...




Ja Mathias, weißt du den nicht dass wir in der Woche am Gardasee unsere Runde drehen. In der Woche wird wahrscheinlich nur der Thomas Anwesend sein.


----------



## brndch (5. Mai 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Ja Mathias, weißt du den nicht dass wir in der Woche am Gardasee unsere Runde drehen. In der Woche wird wahrscheinlich nur der Thomas Anwesend sein.


Ich auch Gardasee bin ab Donnerstag ;-)


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Mai 2013)

brndch schrieb:


> Ich auch Gardasee bin ab Donnerstag ;-)




Hallo Christian wir fahren schon ab Dienstag nach Riva, vielleichte kann man sich abends treffen um ein Bier am See zu Trinken.

Ruf einfach mal an


[ame="http://vimeo.com/15929380"]Inversion Riders on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Mai 2013)

@ gardaseefahrer,

viel spaß
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am gardasee, immer genug luft in den reifen

und schön sitzen bleiben auf dem bike.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis nächste woche






mathias


----------



## bikepoli (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo URLAUBER  => Steigerwaldbiker 

also die die da zum Radeln an den GARDA-Ssee fahren!

nicht so lange schalfen  wie daheim und schön aufpassen damit ihr nicht in den See fallt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (13. Mai 2013)

So die Lagofohrer senn a widder dehem. Wetter wor durchwaxn. Des forn a. Am Monte Stino an 30 meterabflug überstandn.Der Schlanga (Anakonda) aufn Schwanz getretn.(Sehr glitschich). Am Friednspfad alla Schlüsslstelln gfohrn. Alles zam: 5 wunderbora Toog mit Gleichgsinnta unnerwegs.
 A Dankschö an Werner für die ganz Ärbert wu er sich gmacht hat. (Tourn und Unnerkunft).
Und alla wu dabei worn.


Gruß Gerhard


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2013)

wastemer schrieb:


> . Am Friednspfad alla Schlüsslstelln gfohrn.



Sauber


----------



## wastemer (13. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sauber



Dankschö! Wor a geila Angelechenheit des Ganza 


Kleiner Nachtrag zum Gardasee:  Viererhalb Toch, 
                                            Hunnertsiebzich Kilometer,
                                            Sechstausnt Höhenmeter.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2013)

wastemer schrieb:


> Dankschö! Wor a geila Angelechenheit des Ganza
> 
> 
> Kleiner Nachtrag zum Gardasee:  Viererhalb Toch,
> ...



Respekt Des sind ja CC Werte vom feinsten.
Und wie viel Trage-meter.


----------



## wastemer (13. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Respekt Des sind ja CC Werte vom feinsten.
> Und wie viel Trage-meter.



Roland Du weißt doch wie das am Gardasee ist!


----------



## bikepoli (23. Mai 2013)

@ all 

die steigerwaldbiker werden am kommenden Sonntag *nicht* wie zunächst angedacht zu einer längern Tour aufbrechen.
HIerfür scheint das angekündigte Wetter nicht das Richtige zu sein.

Wir werden wie sonst auch zu unserer Sonntagstour - am Vormittag zu den gewohnten Konditionen, starten.

Quasi alles ganz normal


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Mai 2013)

werdet ihr weich   

sonst fahrt ihr doch bei jedem wetter


----------



## bikepoli (23. Mai 2013)

hallo walter

wir werden natürlich nicht weich - aber wollten wir doch das WE genießen und nicht nur bei ungemütlichem Wetter km sammeln!

vielleich einfach nur etwas älter


----------



## wastemer (23. Mai 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> werdet ihr weich
> 
> sonst fahrt ihr doch bei jedem wetter




Gefahren wird   Nur keine Tagestour  (Wie Angedacht)!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Mai 2013)

jo dieses jahr ist er unspassig
wobei ich zur zeit mehr fixie und 2gang fahr


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2013)

@brndch hast du ein helles/weißes rad und bist letztens am radweg richtung viereth gefahren?


----------



## brndch (24. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_brndch_ hast du ein helles/weißes rad und bist letztens am radweg richtung viereth gefahren?



Nein, Richtung BA war ich schon ewich nich mehr unterwegs. Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Mai 2013)

Wen man das Alter betrachtet,  denke  ich ist der Ansatz  von Antrieb Bikes nicht  schlecht. Die Technik ist schon gut, müsste sich allerdings von der Größe noch verkleinern. 





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m65ovR9N2VQ&feature=player_embedded"]Ronnie Renner introduces his Stealth Electric Bomber - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai5QSzcek3I&feature=player_embedded"]Explorer II - the real off road for handicapped ! - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_h-WxZgMfM&feature=player_embedded"]Audi e-bike Official - A bicycle that runs at 80 kmph HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## the2blood (27. Mai 2013)

Hab am oberen Teil im Trail am schwanberg hinterm schloßpark nen tacho gefunden wer ein vermisst oder einen kennt der ein vermisst kann sich bei mir melden!
g chris


----------



## lord24 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Biker
aufgrund der Wetterlage biken wir heute schon (wer weis wie es am Mittwoch wird).

Treffpunkt wie üblich 18:30 Uhr bei Bike-Oldie.

Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

melde mich schon mal für heute ab.

Ne fiese Sommererkältung hat zu geschlagen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






sers
mathias


----------



## wastemer (5. Juni 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich schon mal für heute ab.
> 
> ...




Welcher Sommer? Wer ist das?


----------



## bikepoli (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute und steigerwaldbiker!

auf vielfachen Wunsch, eines Einzelnen (bike-oldie); haben wir für Morgen eine etwas größere Tour geplant.
Auf Vorschlag vom eberhard soll es morgen mal Richtung Aschbach gehen dort eine Einkehr und wieder heim!!
Die Gesamttour hat laut bike-oldie ca. 70 km - hm hat er nicht genannt 

Dabei sind oldie, thomas r., "Tscharly" und ......
Werner und Alfons begleiten uns ein Stück und kehren dann um. Den wastemer seine Pläne kenn ich net - aber fit wie der ist geht er scho mit.
Wer sich anschließen will einfach wie gewohnt zur üblichen Zeit zum üblichen Treffpunkt kommen! 
>>> dies wäre Sonntag, 09:00 Uhr beim Bike-Oldie -finkenweg 5, SAND

Also Luft ins Bike und bis MORGEN


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Juni 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute und steigerwaldbiker!
> 
> auf vielfachen Wunsch, eines Einzelnen (bike-oldie); haben wir für Morgen eine etwas größere Tour geplant.
> Auf Vorschlag vom eberhard soll es morgen mal Richtung Aschbach gehen dort eine Einkehr und wieder heim!!
> ...






Ja Thomas da kann man nicht Meckern. Wir waren mit der ersten Tages Tour von Heuer, heut  ganz schön tüchtig  mit 83km und 1668 hm.


----------



## bikepoli (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich melde mcih für morgen fürh ab - hab mal wieder Dienst 

Wünsch euch eine schönes WE  und eine unfallfreie Tour!


----------



## underfrange (25. Juni 2013)

Achtung im Steigerwald es ist wieder ein Volltrottel der Dornen auslegt unterwegs!!!
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...Mountainbiker-Dornen-ausgelegt;art769,7537981


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juni 2013)

Geiles Video

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29353


----------



## lord24 (28. Juni 2013)

Ebi Bike-Oldie check deine Email

Gruß Werner


----------



## lord24 (29. Juni 2013)

Leser-Forum: Schlangenpfad knöcheltief umgepflügt | Nachrichten für Franken, Bayern und die Welt...


http://mobil.mainpost.de/regional/art769,7542855


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Werner habe erst jetzt meine E-Mail gelesen. Muss Sagen du hast dich wieder mit der Tour selbst über troffen, das werden vorausgesetzt das Wetter Spielt mit, ein paar schöne Bike - Tage. 


Hallo Biker

die Tour ist fertig, wir fahren am Fr. 02.08 so ca. 12:00 Uhr los und sind Abends in Zwieselstein.
Start ist am Sa.03.08 in aller herrgotts früh. Es geht über Vent zu Martin-Busch-Hütte und weiter zum Similaun(Niederjoch) über 3000 Meter, dann hinunter zum Vernagtstausee und Übernachtung im Nassreidhof.
So.04.08 Aufstieg zum Eisjöchl dann Abfahrt, zum Schluß noch 400hm rauf nach Rabenstein.
Mo.05.08 Aufstieg zum Timmelsjoch, Abfahrt über E5 Trail zurück nach Zwieselstein. Heimfahrt

http://www.schymik.de/passdb/index.php?id=45&show=all&ibc=

http://www.schymik.de/passdb/index.php?id=5&show=all&ibc=

http://www.schymik.de/passdb/index.php?id=79&show=all&ibc=

 Euer Tourenguide

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2013)

eure erste etappe is scho schön, aber habt ihr euch wegen schnee erkundigt, similaun hüttn is recht hoch, und ihr müsst übern gletsche rüber, ab der hütte is der trail runter scho anspruchsvoll, aber macht viel spass, den rest kennt ihr ja seblst, 
euch allen viel spass und glück mitn wetter


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2013)

ohhh, habs grad nochmal gelesen, ihr startet ja ert im monat 8, na dann alles ok,dachte erst ihr wollt nächste woch


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Juli 2013)

@steigerwaldbiker,

mittwoch radeln um 18:30 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????

*donnerstag Weinfest-bude aufbauen um 18:00 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!!!!*

sonntag >> vierzehnheiligentour treff um 5:25 Uhr am käppele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!






mathias


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Juli 2013)

5:25   so langsam


----------



## bikepoli (6. Juli 2013)

ja ja mich gibts auch noch 

Hallo Leute - Hallo Steigerwaldbiker usw.

Ich bin morgen mal wieder nicht dabei 

Grund: Radtour nach 14-Heiligen

Hierzu herzliche Einladung: 
Start morgen Sonntag früh 05:25 Uhr beim Käppele an der Straße nach Limbach  >>> unterwegs etwas  
10:00 Uhr Ankunft anschl. Kirche mgl. oder gleich zu den Schwestern und den 14-Heiligen Nothelfer für die Strapatzen zu sich nehmen!

Abends Rückkehr nach Sand und unterwegs die ein   oder andere Pause!

Ach ja und für die nächsten Termine siehts auch schlecht aus! -- Sander Winfest und die dazugehörige Vorbereitung


----------



## lord24 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Biker

wir fahren Morgen Mi.10.07.13 einen Teil des Steigerwaldpanoramaweg bis Bamberg. Deshalb treffen wir uns schon um 17:00 Uhr beim Bike-Oldie Eberhard in Sand. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Heimfahrt ist dann von Bamberg über den Radweg.

Gruß Werner


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. Juli 2013)

@ all,

die rottmänn'er gehen auf den weinfestplatz um die bude zurichten.




ab 18:00 uhr falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.




bis nach dem weinfest, voraussichtlich.






mro


----------



## bikepoli (10. Juli 2013)

wie schon vorher eingetragen werde ich heute auch keine Tour fahren 

--> Mein Ziel ist der Weinfestplatz in Sand - der ist nicht so weit weg

und auch hier kann man Leistung (er)bringen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juli 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> wie schon vorher eingetragen werde ich heute auch keine Tour fahren
> 
> --> Mein Ziel ist der Weinfestplatz in Sand - der ist nicht so weit weg
> 
> und auch hier kann man Leistung (er)bringen



Ja Thomas das Weinfest ist Gott sei Dank wieder einmal  um, jetzt warten wir mal ab was das nächste fünfundzwanzigste Jahr  bringt.
Das Radfahren geht auf jedem fall weiter, so fahren wir Morgen nicht wie sonst um 9 Uhr sondern schon um 8 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (21. Juli 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Ja Thomas das Weinfest ist Gott Dank wieder einmal um, jetzt warten wir mal ab was das nächste fünfundzwanzigste Jahr bringt.
> Das Radfahren geht auf jedem fall weiter, so fahren wir Morgen nicht wie sonst um 9 Uhr sondern schon um 8 Uhr los.


 

der eintrag kam ja weng`spät - um 22:21 Uhr 

aber gott sei dank hatte ich sowieso Wochenend-Dienst


----------



## bikepoli (27. Juli 2013)

*Hallo Leute 
--->>>   w i c ht i g e   N a c h r i c h t 


  Wetterbedingt    wollen wir Morgen,  am Sonntag bereits um   08:00 Uhr starten!

Also allen weitersagen und den Wecker richtig stellen 

Bis Morgen Früh *


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Juli 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute
> --->>>   w i c ht i g e   N a c h r i c h t
> 
> 
> ...




Jo  Thomas da ist die Hitze nicht so groß

Hoffentlich hält das schöne Wetter  nächste Woche noch an, wenn wir den Similau Gletscher  und das Eisjöchel Überqueren wolln.


----------



## wastemer (3. September 2013)

So, muß mich amal widder abmelt!Bin murng und am sunntoch ned dabei.
Werd amal den nördlichen Lago aweng unsicher machng.Amol Schau wu
die Terassn da it.Also bis nächster Wochn.
Achso:Ich glab der Werner is denk ich a net do.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

Da kann dir evtl @RolandMC @HTWolfi @peter metz @LB Jörg weiterhelfen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. September 2013)

Hallo möchte mich auch wieder einmal zu Wort melden, die Steigerwaldbiker  führten Gestern eine Tages Bike - Tour durch den Steigerwald mit einigen Biker aus dem Alpenverein aus Würzburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2013)

Hallo Schwede muß sog dei Filmchen is ned Schlecht 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WcZdtkI_9po


----------



## brndch (16. September 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Schwede muß sog dei Filmchen is ned Schlecht
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WcZdtkI_9po




Servus Ihr Helden,

macht ihr am Mittwoch abend was biketechnisch?

Grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2013)

Hallo Christian

 Bei diesem Wetter ist nichts mit Technisch, wen es nicht Regent  fahren wir eigentlich nur Schotter.



Ja Werner, das Filmchen sieht ja auch gut aus

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31395


----------



## brndch (16. September 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Christian
> 
> Bei diesem Wetter ist nichts mit Technisch, wen es nicht Regent  fahren wir eigentlich nur Schotter.
> 
> ...



Wollte nur fragen ob Ihr überhaupt was macht XD


----------



## wastemer (16. September 2013)

Wenns ned grod Backstee rechnt senn mer wie immer um 18:30 am Start !

Grüsse Gerhard


----------



## Schwede... (17. September 2013)

Hi Eberhard

Danke für die Blumen !!!! Vielleicht mach ich mich mal über eins von unserer Tour !!!!


----------



## wastemer (17. September 2013)

Vielleicht!!! - Vielleicht!!! . 
Ich Hör immer blos Villeicht 

Ansonsdn


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. September 2013)

Vielleicht - Vielleicht hörts ja auf zum regenen.

Und dann fahren wir.

bis heut abend


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. September 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Vielleicht - Vielleicht hörts ja auf zum regenen.
> 
> Und dann fahren wir.
> 
> bis heut abend



Hallo Mathias habe Heut Abend 18:00 einen dringenden Termin, deshalb weiß ich nicht wie es klappt.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. September 2013)

sers jungs,

ich schür heut abend mein ofen an,

guck nein feuer

und wer zum schwimmtraining der wasserwacht gehn.

da werd ich dan genauso nass wie beim biken, hihi.

mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (18. September 2013)

Des werd heit nix mitn fohrn-kumma grod Backstee runner.
Densweng meldi mi etzer ab für heid Omnd

 Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. September 2013)

Ihr Warm-Duscher
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=WcZdtkI_9po
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31395


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. September 2013)

Hallo Werner und Gerhard, Geiler Film von euch mit euern Jungs am Gardasee

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31505


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. September 2013)

Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## wastemer (28. September 2013)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht.




Servus Holger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schön widder a mal a was zu hörn.
Ich gläb da wor a weng a falscha Musik drauf.

 Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. September 2013)

Hallo Holger. Du lebst ja auch noch, was machst du so.
Habe ihr Mal einen schönen Film von uns. Was uns in Aktion zeigt, was wir so zur Zeit machen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Oktober 2013)

Servus zusammen, ich weiß schon was ihr so treibt!
Werde wohl demnächst mal wieder bei Euch in Sand aufschlagen 
Muss nur noch ein wenig trainieren


----------



## wastemer (2. Oktober 2013)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, ich weiß schon was ihr so treibt!
> Werde wohl demnächst mal wieder bei Euch in Sand aufschlagen
> Muss nur noch ein wenig trainieren




Holger Du wesd doch des bei uns jeder in jedem Zustand miedforn ko.
Allerdings ziehhn sich die Mittwochsabndn allerweil ümmer a weng in die läng.Ich wähs a ned wärüm.Es id halt so!

   Gerhard


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Oktober 2013)

das radfahrn oder das bier danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (4. Oktober 2013)

Servus Walter - des  und 


  Gerhard


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2013)

da sollt ich dann auch mal wieder auftauchen 
bier trinken und blödschmarren kann ich


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Walter, waren gestern in Würzburg und sind mit der Waltraud aus den Alpen Verein ein Schöne Tour um und durch Würzburg gefahren, dabei waren auch einige Trails. Sie kannte nur die einfachen Trails, die waren aber nicht so berauschend wie wir es uns das erhofft hatten. Es war aber  Schön, den uns Hatz trotzdem gereicht nach den 75 km und ca. 1250hm. Das Tempo von ihr, eine CC-Fahrerin  war bestimmt ein  16-17 ner Schnitt, den ich war fertig wie Rettig. Ja Walter ich hab mal ein wenig gestöbert, du hältst dich da im Thread Würzburg Trailsammlung auf deren Seite auf. Die tauschen sich Gegenseitig  jede Menge Trail aus. So wie ich des les, gibs sogar Trails in Schwierigkeit Skala 3, Stimmt das. Da könnte man ja eine Runde miteinander drehen.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Oktober 2013)

3er zweifel ich an   ehr jede menge 2er
wü ist schon cc lastig 
und mann muss mehr verbindungs stücke fahren 

meine "hausrunde" 

zellerau-feste marienberg-käpple-funkturm-steinbachtal-singletrails hinter höchberg -zeller waldspitze  dh zum zeller kloster-radweg zur zellerau  ca 25km 400hm 

die single trails sind allerdings sauschnelle dinger 
der dh ist witzig leider kann ich die "dicken dinger" nicht mehr springen

ne fiese treppe hätte ich noch im angebot


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Oktober 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Das klingt gut


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Oktober 2013)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Das klingt gut



Holger bei dir Zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Oktober 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Holger bei dir Zuhause



Jawohl


----------



## bikepoli (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo SCHWEDE .. 

bevor es hier ganz untergeht und vergessen wird

erst mal alles alles gute zum ??. Geburtstag - nachträglich. 

Wünsche Dir Gesundheit, Glück, Reichtum unter immer

genügend Luft in den Reifen.  Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du alle Feierlichkeiten gut  überstanden  hast 

Servus bis zum nächsten mal

Ach ja - bevor ich das auch noch vergesse - ich bin heute nicht dabei - Dienst


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 
Möchte mich auch den Glückwünschen von Thomas anschließen.  Herzlichen Glückwunsch alter Schwede jetzt bist a scho 40 worn, neuja olt komma do ja ned sog.  Du junger Hubfer oder Lupfer wie mä Heut so schöh sogt, in dein Filmchen mochts Diers  Biken auf jedem Fall a jede Menge Spaß. 
Gruß Eberhard  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=WcZdtkI_9po


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Zuerst rein dann wieder raus, aber jetzt habe ich die Erlaubnis von Gerhard wieder rein ins IBC.
Ich find das ist wieder ein gelungener Film von den beiden Gerhard und Werner, nach mehrern Besuchen in den Fräknischen bei Peter und Roland hom die sich immer mehr gesteigert.


----------



## lord24 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ebi

war eine geile Tour, nächsten Jahr wartet der Gardasee schon wieder auf uns. Hoffe es sind wieder ein paar Bike Kollegen mit dabei.







Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zuerst rein dann wieder raus, aber jetzt habe ich die Erlaubnis von Gerhard wieder rein ins IBC.
> Ich find das ist wieder ein gelungener Film von den beiden Gerhard und Werner, nach mehrern Besuchen in den Fräknischen bei Peter und Roland hom die sich immer mehr gesteigert.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Oktober 2013)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Ebi
> 
> war eine geile Tour, nächsten Jahr wartet der Gardasee schon wieder auf uns. Hoffe es sind wieder ein paar Bike Kollegen mit dabei.



Hallo Werner wie sagt man so schön, die Hoffnung Stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Schwede... (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Glückwünsche !!!! 



............hat mich sehr gefreut.....habs weng spät gemerkt da ich schon lang nicht mehr im Forum war !!!!!

übrigens was is den hier los ? is jetzt der Videowahn ausgebrochen !!!
.....find ich super weiter so ....

Ebi ich warte auf Dein eigenes (Dein selbst zusammengeschnittenes) 
Video


----------



## slowup-fastdown (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja alter Schwede, jetzt macht das Sprichwort endlich Sinn.

Alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir, natürlich mit den besten Wünschen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja kaum regnet es a bisserl, scho wern Video gschnitten. Jedes Wetter hat halt was zu bieten.



mathias


----------



## Schwede... (15. Oktober 2013)

JA Dankschön sog I 

Stimmt jetzt macht jeder weng auf Regiseur !!!!
Find ich aber cool

Hab mir grad gedacht  ich lad auch mal eins neim IBC hoch !!!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32026


----------



## bikepoli (20. Oktober 2013)

Guten MOrgen Jungs - und Mädels?

Ich für mich muss heute absagen - Weinlese bzw. nohc einges an Nacharbeiten stehen ann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Thomas bei uns war auch nix, sind Heut nicht aus den Bett komma.
O zapft wors, zum 5. Oktoberfest. Eigentlich müsste man sog zum 40 igsten, worn Gestern bein Bieranstich in Lederhosen im Schwedenhammel Zelt.


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Mädels,
demnächst schlage ich mal wieder bei Euch in Sand auf 
Dauert aber noch ein klein wenig.
Zum einen bin ich im Moment ziemlich verschnupft und zum anderen hab ich gerade keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.
Am Zweiten arbeite ich gerade schwer dran


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Oktober 2013)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> demnächst schlage ich mal wieder bei Euch in Sand auf
> Dauert aber noch ein klein wenig.
> Zum einen bin ich im Moment ziemlich verschnupft und zum anderen hab ich gerade keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.
> Am Zweiten arbeite ich gerade schwer dran





Hi Holger an was Arbeitest du, sag bloß du wirst noch einmal Pa.


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Oktober 2013)

Nö - dann wärs ja das Dritte


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. November 2013)

@ Steigerwaldbiker,

guckt mal hier:  Winterpokal

Melden wir da mal wieder eine Team und wer macht mit??

Bis Sonntag

Winterpokal die ERSTE
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

mathias


----------



## wastemer (2. November 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ Steigerwaldbiker,
> 
> guckt mal hier:  Winterpokal
> 
> ...





Na dann meld mal an.


Gerhard


----------



## bikepoli (3. November 2013)

also ich mach da auch wieder mit


----------



## bikepoli (3. November 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich habe gerade nun mal unser Team angelegt : Steigerwaldbiker-2013

hier der Link dazu:  http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/471


wastemer  <>  solwup fast down   <> bike oldie  <>  Lord24  oder die

anderen die hier namentlich nocht so geläufig sind 

insgesamt 5 PErsonen = 1 Team 

*
Also ANMELDEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## slowup-fastdown (4. November 2013)

angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lindaeva (4. November 2013)

scho witter nix, hetz machi mei ächns tiem.
die steicherwaldbeiger sen ja schowitter voll.

    dä geahat


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. November 2013)

de geahad,

dann drede ich zurück und lasse dich ins deam.

madhias

einziges Word im fränkischen mit haddem *d*  >>> Senft


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. November 2013)

@ all

man beachde winderpokaleindrag:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/28730

955 min ( 15:55h)

madhias


----------



## lindaeva (5. November 2013)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> de geahad,
> 
> dann drede ich zurück und lasse dich ins deam.
> 
> ...



dankschöa fürs angebot mathias, ich bin scho für die HAIBIKER unterwags

dä geahat       einmal hart immer hart


----------



## bikepoli (5. November 2013)

lindaeva schrieb:


> scho witter nix, hetz machi mei ächns tiem.
> die steicherwaldbeiger sen ja schowitter voll.
> 
> dä geahat





slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> man beachde winderpokaleindrag:
> 
> ...




Eintragen kann ich auch   - und fahren ????

wenn ich noch ein bisschen Pause - also eine Mahlzeit ist ja auch nötig - und etwas Vorbereitung und vielleicht noch eine Dusche rechne 
ja dann hat der Biker oder Bikerin ja gerade mal 6,5 Stunden Schlaf  

das ist mir einfach mal zu wenig


----------



## lindaeva (9. November 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Eintragen kann ich auch   - und fahren ????
> 
> wenn ich noch ein bisschen Pause - also eine Mahlzeit ist ja auch nötig - und etwas Vorbereitung und vielleicht noch eine Dusche rechne
> ja dann hat der Biker oder Bikerin ja gerade mal 6,5 Stunden Schlaf
> ...



servus ihr steicherwaldbeiker,

was is denn los bei euch?
das ganze nennt sich fei winterpokal und net winterschlaf!!!!

dä geahat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwede... (9. November 2013)

Servus Steigerwaldbiker

Was is los mit Euch ?
Platz 295 so wird des fei nix !!!
Die Haibiker gehen da anders ab


----------



## böser_wolf (9. November 2013)

eben da geht noch einiges 
mein teamist aktuell platz 58


----------



## benz82 (13. November 2013)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Servus Steigerwaldbiker
> 
> Was is los mit Euch ?
> Platz 295 so wird des fei nix !!!
> Die Haibiker gehen da anders ab


 

Mittlerweile ist schon ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen draus geworden. Platz 166+167

Ihr habt doch alle zu viel Zeit...

gruß benz


----------



## lindaeva (13. November 2013)

benz82 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist schon ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen draus geworden. Platz 166+167
> 
> Ihr habt doch alle zu viel Zeit...
> 
> gruß benz



moin jerome,
du hast doch ein kind und einen hund die etwas raus wollen, also auf gehts


----------



## lord24 (13. November 2013)

Hallo Haibiker

sehr knapper Vorsprung für euch. Interresant zu sehen wie sich die Platzierungen hin und her wechseln. Aber seit gewarnt unser fünfter Mann war bis jetzt noch nicht dabei. Hoffe das heut Abend jeder am Start ist, dann sollte für uns ein solider Vorsprung drinnen sein. Also auf Steigerwaldbiker. Und viel Glück für die Haibiker.

Gruß  Lord24


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2013)

Stahlwaden! Sieht nach nem harten uphill aus


----------



## lord24 (13. November 2013)

Achja 
noch eine kleine Info. Schnee macht den Steigerwaldbikern auch nichts aus.


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2013)

Hoffentlich kommen da noch Bilder von der Abfahrt! 
Megavalanche lässt grüßen ...


----------



## lindaeva (15. November 2013)

respekt steigerwaldbiker,
da habt ihr die letzten tage ordentlich reingetreten,
aber sagt einmal, halten die accus tatsächlich über 4std oder hattet ihr ein kw dabei?

dä geahat


----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2013)

die brauchen kein licht 
die fahren ihre strecken aus dem gedächtniss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord24 (15. November 2013)

Hallo
ja das meiste fahren wir aus dem Gedächtnis, wenn nichts mehr geht ist natürlich ein Ersatzakku schon was wert.


----------



## wastemer (15. November 2013)

lindaeva schrieb:


> respekt steigerwaldbiker,
> da habt ihr die letzten tage ordentlich reingetreten,
> aber sagt einmal, halten die accus tatsächlich über 4std oder hattet ihr ein kw dabei?
> 
> dä geahat



Es wäd abwechselnt des Licht agemacht.Ümmer da der voraus fährt.


----------



## wastemer (15. November 2013)

lord24 schrieb:


>




Scheeeeeee worssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. November 2013)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ja das meiste fahren wir aus dem Gedächtnis, wenn nichts mehr geht ist natürlich ein Ersatzakku schon was wert.



Welcher Ort ist das?
Sehr scheene Bilders habts gmacht


----------



## lord24 (15. November 2013)

Auf dem Bild sieht man das pittoreske Örtchen Anfo





zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Welcher Ort ist das?
> Sehr scheene Bilders habts gmacht


----------



## bikepoli (15. November 2013)

und der letzte macht des rote Licht an!

so wie es sich gehört - wenn der Zug durch den Wald rauscht 

so halten die Akkus fast 4 wochen - wenn du in der MItte fährst


----------



## lindaeva (21. November 2013)

moin steigerwaldbiker,
ihr geht ja im winterpokal ab wie schmitts katz, da kann ich im moment nicht mithalten, die bandscheiben oder was auch immer, legen meinen fuß lahm, naja, es werden auch wieder bessere zeiten kommen, der nächste winterpokal kommt bestimmt
dä geahat


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. November 2013)

lindaeva schrieb:


> moin steigerwaldbiker,
> ihr geht ja im winterpokal ab wie schmitts katz, da kann ich im moment nicht mithalten, die bandscheiben oder was auch immer, legen meinen fuß lahm, naja, es werden auch wieder bessere zeiten kommen, der nächste winterpokal kommt bestimmt
> dä geahat





Alter Mann, was ist los mit dir?


----------



## lindaeva (25. November 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Alter Mann, was ist los mit dir?


ja des wenni wüst,
morng kummi in di röän, tann binni vielleicht äweng schlauer. ja eberhart, mir zwä wän halt anet jüngä, irchentwenn wachmä früh auf und es tut nixmä wea dann nemma toät.

abber bis toahi hammä scho nu äweng zeit und forn zam forrat 

dä geahat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. November 2013)

So sä i des a


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. Dezember 2013)

aber auch die titanic ging unter.

glück braucht mer halt auch, auch wenn mer gsund is.

zum glück darf ich mit euch radeln


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Dezember 2013)

war grad mal ne woche auf gran canaria 
horden von rentnern auf rennrädern oder am joggen 

und die insel hats rad technisch in sich da gäbs einiges fürs mtb


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Dezember 2013)

Einfach Super


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32910


http://mpora.de/videos/AAdnepvclfxb


----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Einfach Super
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32910
> ...



unser Wolfi!


----------



## bikepoli (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute >>> @ all 

Wie ja schon jeder mitbekommen hat steht Weihnachten  auch vor unserer TÜR, deshalb wollen wir zum 

ersten Teil des Jahresabschlusses am kommenden Mittwoch, 18.12.2013 in Neuschleichach 

im Gasthaus _"Zum Steigerwald"  _>>>> also bei der *Macht`l* einkehren.

Hierzu treffen wir uns zum verkürzten Night-Ride am Mittwoch ,zur gewohnten Zeit am gewohnten Ort -> spirch um *18.30 Uhr *beim *Bike-Oldie *und werden 

dann ganz locker nach Neuschleichach treten - dort wollen wir um 19:30 Uhr Eintreffen.

Wir dürfen ins Nebenzimmer und dort will uns der  _"Star-Regiseur" _nach monatelangem Film- und Bildbearbeitungen seine Werke vorführen 

Also wer am Mittwoch noch nichts anderes vor hat, darf natürlich kommen mit radeln und mit einkehren, mit trinken und mit gucken! 

Wer weniger Zeit hat darf ausnahmsweise auch mit dem Auto kommen.

Ach ja - zum Vormerken: der zweite Teil ist dann wieder unser J A B - "Jahresabschlussbier " an Silvester beim Zenglein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (16. Dezember 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute >>> @ all
> 
> Wie ja schon jeder mitbekommen hat steht Weihnachten  auch vor unserer TÜR, deshalb wollen wir zum
> 
> ...






Ja  aaaaa dann woller me amol !

+=


Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, das war doch gestern wieder ein gelungener Abend mit unserer Weihnachtsfeier und Filmvorführung oder?


----------



## benz82 (21. Dezember 2013)

So ich mach jetzt mal vier wochen Winterpause!

allen Steigerwaldbikern  schöne Feiertage  und rutscht  gut rein


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Dezember 2013)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo, das war doch gestern wieder ein gelungener Abend mit unserer Weihnachtsfeier und Filmvorführung oder?


Sehr schön, die Schlange!


----------



## lindaeva (22. Dezember 2013)

moin männers, 
habt ihr auch probleme beim eintragen im winterpokal?  404 Not Found , wenn ja, könnt ihr euch übers forum einloggen das geht, so sind wieder einträge möglich. 
dä geahat


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Dezember 2013)

biste eingelogt?
bei mir gings


----------



## bikepoli (22. Dezember 2013)

lindaeva schrieb:


> moin männers,
> habt ihr auch probleme beim eintragen im winterpokal?  404 Not Found , wenn ja, könnt ihr euch übers forum einloggen das geht, so sind wieder einträge möglich.
> dä geahat



da hat man ja wie allerhand neues erfunden - alles was mal so richig funktioniert wird einfach mal so geändert. hatte auch probleme beim einloggen - ging dann aber - habs jetzt wieder im griff - also fast - leider kommen die letzten Einträge jetzt auch ganz am Schluss.
Konnte bisher die Einstellung nicht ändern, um die aktuellsten Einträge als erster anzeigen zu lassen.

Wird scho noch werden!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (23. Dezember 2013)

@all,

ja wo is er denn, ja wo is er denn?



der knopf für die Einstellung, daß die neuesten nachrichten ob stehen !!!



lieber admin - bau uns doch diesen schönen knopf wieder ein, oder sag uns wo er steckt.



danke und schöne weihnachten................

allen die mich kennen und noch kennen lernen werden.

freunden, bekannten und verwandten





mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (23. Dezember 2013)

@ all,

zu unserer spontanen  weihnachnachtsfeier mit videovorführung, gab natürlich auch ein spontanes weihnachtsbäumchen.






a schöner bam !!!
die kugeln vo der machtl - gschmückt vom oldi
a schöner bam !!!
schnäpsla aus wasthem
a schöner bam !!!
technik aus eltmann
a schöner bam !!!
video vom oldi
a schöner film !!!



schöne weihnachten, euch allen !!!!!!!!

mathias


----------



## bikepoli (23. Dezember 2013)

Dem vorgehenden Bericht ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

Tour, Wetter, Abend, Baum, Getränke und Speisen sowie die Filme <<< schö war`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lindaeva (23. Dezember 2013)

bikepoli schrieb:


> da hat man ja wie allerhand neues erfunden - alles was mal so richig funktioniert wird einfach mal so geändert. hatte auch probleme beim einloggen - ging dann aber - habs jetzt wieder im griff - also fast - leider kommen die letzten Einträge jetzt auch ganz am Schluss.
> Konnte bisher die Einstellung nicht ändern, um die aktuellsten Einträge als erster anzeigen zu lassen.
> 
> Wird scho noch werden!


ich kann mich nur übers forum einloggen.


----------



## Schwede... (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Ich wünsch Euch Allen Frohe Weihnachten !!!! 
Gruß Schwede !!!


----------



## bikepoli (23. Dezember 2013)

***@	A L L  ****  >>>**** HallO Biker *

am vergangenen Sonntag haben wir, die da unterwegs waren, mal folgenden Plan für die kommenden Tage aufgestellt:

a) 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag - gemütliche Vormittagsrunde um Platz zu schaffen für weitere Nahrung
	Start: 26.12.2013  --->  09.00 Uhr wie gehabt beim Bike-Oldie

b) Tour d`Landmaschinen Stretz -
	Wie alle Jahre wieder wollen wir zwischen den Tagen nach Neubrunn Radeln um uns dort für 
	das  Neueste, Beste und absolut Wichtigste für die Forstwirtschaft zu interessieren 
	Geplant ist hierfür der Freitag, 27.12.13 --> Abfahrt 14:00 Uhr beim Bike-Oldie
	Lampen nicht vergessen - am Abend ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen !

c) üblicihe Sonntagstour am 29.12.13 -- > wie immer 09.== Uhr beim Bike Oldie

d) 31.12.2013 >>>  J A B  - die Jahresabschlussbiertour nach Oberscheichach mit Einkehr beim Zenglein -
	Dort wollen wir so um ca. 11:00 Uhr  aufschlagen - Davor ein kleines Ründchen zum Warmfahren - anschließend ne Currywurst und 
	ein oder auch zwei Zenglein`s! 
	geplante Abfahrt 09:30 Uhr >>> Bahnsteig Bike-Oldie 

So das wars was ich euch mittteilen soll -- GEGENVORSCHLÄGE !!!!!! 
>>>>>>>>>>>  WEITERSAGEN erwünscht- da ja das Forum zur Zeit nicht bei jedem optimal funkioniert 

*ACh ja Wichtig  für Mathias - "slow up fast down*" - Bitte _*melde *_uns beim Zenglein an 
- geschätzte Teilnehmer ca. 10 - Currywurstvorrat prüfen lassen!!


----------



## bikepoli (23. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja - hab ich ganz vergessen

Ich wünsche Euch und  Euren Familien natürlich auch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch in Neue Jahr


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Dezember 2013)

Servus zusammen,

ich wünsche Euch und euren Familien gesegnete Weihnachten!


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche ebenfalls frohe weihnachten


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich
wünsche Euch all
ein frohes Weihnachts-
fest, ein paar Tage
Gemütlichkeit mit viel Zeit
zum Ausruhen und Genießen,
zum Kräfte sammeln
für ein neues Jahr. Ein
Jahr ohne Seelenschmerzen und
ohne Kopfweh, ein Jahr ohne Sorgen,
mit so viel Erfolg, wie man braucht,
um zufrieden zu sein, und nur so viel
Stress, wie Ihr vertragt, um gesund zu bleiben,
mit so wenig Ärger wie möglich und
so viel Freude wie nötig, um 365 Tage lang rundum
glücklich zu sein. Diesen Weihnachtsbaum der guten
Wünsche überreiche ich Euch mit vielen herzlichen Grüßen
Euer Steigerwald Biker ( Oldie )
Eberhard


----------



## lord24 (28. Dezember 2013)

WICHTIG nicht vergessen
jeder ist eingeladen
31.12.2013 >>> J A B  - die Jahresabschlussbiertour nach Oberscheichach mit Einkehr beim Zenglein -
Dort wollen wir so um ca. 11:00 Uhr aufschlagen - Davor ein kleines Ründchen zum Warmfahren - anschließend ne Currywurst und
ein oder auch zwei Zenglein`s! 
geplante Abfahrt 09:30 Uhr >>> Bahnsteig Bike-Oldie


----------



## bikepoli (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute - erst mal einen guten Morgen!

so, nur noch *einmal* schlafen und dann ist J A B 

Wie soeben vom Mathias bestätigt wurde - klappt das morgen beim ZENGLEIN in Oberschleichach!

"Cörriwöscht" und JAB Seidla wurden geordert 

>>>>>>>>>>  also Weitersagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Januar 2014)

Ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch allen.
Viele unfallfreie Radkilometer und die eine oder andere gemeinsame Ausfahrt.
Bin jetzt wieder einsatzbereit mit neuem Spielzeug.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Januar 2014)

NEUJAHR !!!!
Ein unfallfreies gesundes Jahr 2014.

@all hier im Forum, Freunde , Bekannte und Schwarzleser.....................

Viel Spaß beim Mountainbiken im neuen Jahr, immer genug Luft in den Reifen.

Vor allem immmer schön sitzen bleiben, und nicht so hektisch vom Sattel steigen.


mathias


----------



## bikepoli (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo Sebastian und Familie!

alles Gute auch hier auf diesem Wege für Euch (Eltern) und der schnellsten SAnderin!

Da kann sich der Papa mal wieder ein Beispiel nehmen! - in sachen
Schnelligkeit 

Auf jeden Fall die besten Wünsche euch Dreien für die Zukunft!
>>>>> http://www.hassfurter-tagblatt.de/lokales/aktuelles/art2824,121238


----------



## bikepoli (3. Januar 2014)

Ach ja - hätt ich fast vergessen

all den Anderen - die die auch nicht so schnell waren einen Gutes, gesundes und zufriedenes Jahr 2014!


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Januar 2014)

Alle ausgeflogen hier?


----------



## bikepoli (8. Januar 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Alle ausgeflogen hier?



du bist doch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2014)

Jeder is da. Nur keiner schreibt was


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. Januar 2014)

@ all,

Prost Neujahr !!!!

Gestern war *J A B* bei der Machtl.	 		Scho wieder J A B ?

Ja scho wieder.   : * J* ahres
* A *nfang
*B *ier


Und der Klaus war a dabei

Schö war's und der schö Bam steht im Vorgarten.


mathias


----------



## lord24 (10. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lago-di-garda.449255/page-53#post-8278450


----------



## lord24 (10. Januar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/6267" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Lagomixtape -The Crux of Dalco</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/31368" target="_blank">525Rainer</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Januar 2014)

lord24 schrieb:


> <iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/6267" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Lagomixtape -The Crux of Dalco</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/31368" target="_blank">525Rainer</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


Cooles Video!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. Januar 2014)

@ wasthemer,
 alles gute zum geburtstag

die besten wünsche, immer luft in die reifen und a schö hock bleibm
auf dein wohl



mathias


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2014)

Alles gute!


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, altes Haus.


----------



## bikepoli (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo W A S T E M E R   oder einfach nur Gerhard

Alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag 

leider bin ich bei den Gratulanten nicht ganz vorne  
obwohl mich mein Handy bereits am Sonntag Morgen um 06:00 Uhr   an deinen Geburtstag heute am Montag erinnert hat - so bald wollte ich gar nicht aufstehen 

aber trotzdem alles Gute, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit - so dass noch einige Radl-Kilometer zusammen kommen


----------



## Schwede... (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo Gerhard alte Wursthaut
Auch von meiner Seite Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Ich wünsch Dir vor allem viel Gesundheit und noch ein recht langes und erlebnissreiches Bikerleben !!!!

Gruß Schwede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Nightride am Donnerstag, den 16.01.?
Uhrzeit so ab 18.30 - 19.00 Uhr.
Fahrdauer ca. 2h


----------



## bikepoli (14. Januar 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Nightride am Donnerstag, den 16.01.?
> Uhrzeit so ab 18.30 - 19.00 Uhr.
> Fahrdauer ca. 2h



hallo Holger 

wir sind immer noch mittwochs mit einem Nighride unterwegs - unsere Zeit nach wie vor 18:30 beim Eberhard - bike oldie

oder lässt dein Terminplan eine Mittwochsrunde nicht zu?


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Januar 2014)

Ja, leider geht bei mir der Mittwoch gar nicht!
Sonst wäre ich bei Euch schon längst mal wieder aufgeschlagen


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2014)

@bikepoli fahrt ihr momentan bzw. heute trails? Was macht der matsch in Sand?


----------



## bikepoli (15. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @bikepoli fahrt ihr momentan bzw. heute trails? Was macht der matsch in Sand?



zur Zeit sind keine Trails angesagt - es ist überall nass, nasser -> sau matschig - der permanente Nieselreghen hält alles schön feucht.

Meist sind wir auf Schotter unterwegs!


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2014)

auf Schotter? Kondi bolzen?
Oder wieviel Federweg braucht denn bei Euerm Schotter?


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> auf Schotter? Kondi bolzen?
> Oder wieviel Federweg braucht denn bei Euerm Schotter?


Federweg auf Schotter?
0,0 mm


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. Januar 2014)

@steigerwaldbiker
bestellt:	  1799,--


mathias


----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2014)

Neuen/anderen rahmen bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. Januar 2014)

@ oldie,
 alles gute zum geburtstag

die besten wünsche, immer luft in die reifen und a schö hock bleibm
auf dein wohl

mathias


----------



## bikepoli (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo  EBERHARD oder auch Bike-Oldie genannt

Ich wünche Dir zu deinem heutigen  *Fest- / Geburtsta*g   alles Gute, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit.

Für die Zunft noch viele unfallfrei Bike-Kilometer im Steigerwald und auch am Gardasee


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Eberhard,

ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## lindaeva (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Eberhard,
auch von mir alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag 

dä geahat


----------



## Schwede... (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo EBI

 
Sorry weng spät aber auch von mir alles alles Gute nachträglich zu Deinem Geburtstag
Ich wünsch Dir vor allem saumässig viel Gesundheit und Fitness !!!!

Gruss Schwede


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jungs ich möchte mich für eure Glückwünsche betanken. So hoffe ich damit, wenn der da oben mit spielt dass ich mit euch noch lang Radln kann(darf). Meine Philosophie kennt ihr ja, die Ausdauersportart Rad forder in meinen Alter Herz und Kreislauf kontinuierlich und regt so den Stoffwechsel an. Radfahren punktet auch gegenüber anderen Ausdauersportarten noch mit einen Sahnehäubchen: „ Es entlastet die Gelenke, da das Rad das Körbergewicht trägt. Daher eignet sich der Drahtesel gerade für mein Alter, um einiger Maßen Fit zu bleiben. Deswegen Hört auf euern Bike-Oldie wer regelmäßig auf die Pedale steigt, stärkt  bei für die Pumpfunktion seines Herzens, baut so überflüssige Fettpölsterchen ab, kräftigt Muskeln und Lunge und hellt so zugleich seine Stimmung auf. 


Ist das nicht Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (22. Januar 2014)

@ geahat,

na wie gheht mers denn ?
ich hoffe der besuch in NES hat dir was gebracht .

gute besserung derweil


mathias


----------



## lindaeva (22. Januar 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ geahat,
> na wie gheht mers denn ?
> ich hoffe der besuch in NES hat dir was gebracht .
> 
> ...


danke der nachfrage,
es wurden zwei engstellen im ober u. unterschenkel geweidet, der fuß ist nun nicht mehr so kalt aber das taubheitsgefühl beim gehen ist immer noch.
ich geh nächste woche wieder auf die arbeit und schau mal was der haxen macht, 

dä geahat


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Februar 2014)

Sind hier alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2014)

kaum


----------



## bikepoli (1. Februar 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Sind hier alle im Winterschlaf?



welcher Winter ??


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. Februar 2014)

Nee,

Den Geahad hab ich heut getroffen, treffen sich zwa Kreuzlahme bzw. Invaliten.

Asphalttour um die Rückenmuskulatur zu lockern, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## bikepoli (2. Februar 2014)

ja, was ist denn da los - lauter Kranke ??  

Ich hoffe dass sich das nicht so breit macht - und die Gruppe um den "Jammern" net noch größer wird.

Also Jungs ein bisschen ran glotzen --> dann wird des schon wieder  

---->>>>>>>>> G U T E	   B E S S E R U N G !!!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. Februar 2014)

Flachlandetappengehen scho.........


----------



## derwaaal (6. Februar 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Flachlandetappengehen scho.........



oder hochfahren und runtershutteln


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mathias wie läuft dein neues Rad





slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> Flachlandetappengehen scho.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Februar 2014)

es läuft nicht, es fährt
 so wie das alte auch, aber halt einfach a bisschen besser


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2014)

was für eines hastn?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Februar 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> es läuft nicht, es fährt
> so wie das alte auch, aber halt einfach a bisschen besser


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. Februar 2014)

Geile Fahrt Heute, bin mit einigen eine kleine  Nachttour gefahren (Alpentraining)


----------



## bikepoli (8. Februar 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271866   Geile Fahrt Heute, bin mit einigen eine kleine  Nachttour gefahren (Alpentraining)   Anhang anzeigen 271867


hey Oldie

was hab ich denn da im Winterpokal gelesen ?? 

was hast denn du gegessen -- dass du 2 Stunden verdauen musst - also laufen um zu verdauen ?????
#


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Februar 2014)

War Heut auf einen Sechzigsten, und Morgen Geht’s auf den nächsten zu an aneren. Da wird holt amol viel Gesehn, um die Zeit zwischendurch Totzuschlagen läuft me holt amol bis zum nächsten Gang.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Thomas wie hat dir Heut die kleine techniktour gefallen	




http://www.fliesen-muehlfelder.de/


----------



## bikepoli (12. Februar 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas wie hat dir Heut die kleine techniktour gefallen	Anhang anzeigen 272635
> 
> 
> http://www.fliesen-muehlfelder.de/



war gut  -  die treppen gehen immer besser fahren


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2014)

Wo wart ihr denn? Bzw. was habt ihr denn gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (13. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn? Bzw. was habt ihr denn gemacht?



wir waren mal in der "Stadt" HAS und Zeil


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2014)

Und da gibts schöne treppen? 

@bikepoli hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Februar 2014)

War heut Abend wieder in Sachen umsetzen unterwegs, also damit muss ich auf jeden Fall noch ganz viel bis April zum Gardasee üben. Wenn nicht kann ich  wahrscheinlich daheim bleiben.


----------



## wastemer (19. Februar 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 273984 War heut Abend wieder in Sachen umsetzen unterwegs, also damit muss ich auf jeden Fall noch ganz viel bis April zum Gardasee üben. Wenn nicht kann ich  wahrscheinlich daheim bleiben.



Des wärd scho


----------



## bikepoli (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute - was ist denn da los -   keine Einträge mehr ???

Also hier mal wieder eine neuer Eintrag.  
Laut Wetterbereicht soll ja am kommenden WE der Frühling Einzug halten. 
Deshalb haben wir uns ein paar Gedanken gemacht und haben nun folgenden Plan aufgestellt! 
Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir, oder auch nur einige von uns eine etwas ausgedehnte Tour ins Handtal zur Stollburg  fahren.

_Start ist wie Sonntags >> *üblich **um 09.00 Uhr* >> beim Oldie - muss natürlich Bike Oldie heißen. _
Rückkehr ca. 15: 30 Uhr (geschätzt  ) 
Alle diejenigen,  die nicht so lange mit fahren können - können ja mit uns starten und rechtzeitig um- bzw. abdrehen um wieder pünktlich zum Mittagesses  zu Hause zu sein.

Also aufgemerkt:  SONNTAG --> kurze Hose, Sonnenbrille und etwas Creme für die ersten Sonnenstrahlen und natürlich gute Laune und Zeit für die erste längere Frühjahrstour 2014.

Rückmeldungen werden gerne per email o.ä. entgegengenommen!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (7. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas das die Steigerwaldbiker bei dem schön Wetter was unternehma is scho brima.  Wann das so ist wie du sogst, dann wert i mol mei Sonnabrilln such. 
















bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute - was ist denn da los -   keine Einträge mehr ???
> 
> Also hier mal wieder eine neuer Eintrag.
> Laut Wetterbereicht soll ja am kommenden WE der Frühling Einzug halten.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (8. März 2014)

@all,

na dann pack mer mal die kurze ein, damit die waddeln a weng farb kriegn.

bis morgen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. März 2014)

Hallo
Hier einige Bilder von unsere Tagestour mit 66 km und 1150 hm.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. März 2014)

@all,

hallöchen popöchen - die erste frühjahrstour ging einem nicht ganz spurlos am arsch vorbei.



war aber eine wirklich schöne tour bei bestem bikerwetter


mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. März 2014)

@all,

hallöchen popöchen - die erste frühjahrstour ging einem nicht ganz spurlos am arsch vorbei.

war eine wirklich schöne tour bei bestem bikerwetter


mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. März 2014)

Hallo Mathias wie schauts aus von Training her, fohrmer 

  am Mittwoch noch Bamberg zum Schlenkerla und dann wieder hom.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. März 2014)

Hallo Jungs und Mädel draußen, wie schaus in eure Wälder aus. Bei uns wird zur Zeit wieder Holz gemacht, auf Teufel komm raus.






										  welche Spur gefällt euch am besten



das größte Raubtier im Wald - das Raubtier bei der Arbeit.






Feuchtbiotope, so schaut die nachhaltige Forstwirtschaftung aus.



Das Monster Hawesta lässt den Wald ganz schön Bluten.

ob das so geil ist, so wie es das Video zeigt.

<object style='width:611px;height:383px;' width='611' height='383'><embed src='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/5778017' width='611' height='383' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true'></embed><param name='movie' value='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/5778017'></param><param name='AllowFullscreen' value='true'></param><param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='always'></param></object><br/><a href='http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5778017/Forstarbeiten_mit_grossen_Maschinen_Einfach_geil' title='Forstarbeiten mit gro&szlig;en Maschinen!!!! Einfach geil!!!! - MyVideo'>Forstarbeiten mit gro&szlig;en Maschinen!!!! Einfach gei&hellip; - MyVideo</a>


Hab ihr auch so änliche Bilder so stellt sie hier rein.


----------



## rebirth (10. März 2014)

Boa... Warum is denn bei euch noch so nass?! 
Die "bauern" ham wieder ganze arbeit geleistet...


----------



## Yoshimura (10. März 2014)

Mein Feierabend-Trail am Friedrichsberg wurde auch komplett Platt gemacht.. könnt heulen ;(
Das wird jedes Jahr schlimmer.... Fotos hab ich aber leide keine gemacht. HATTE FRUST !!!!


----------



## bikepoli (10. März 2014)

hallo leute 
die handthal tour war schön, bei schönem Wetter schöne Wege usw.
also rundum gelungene Tour - meiner Erkältung hats natürlich nicht gut getan!

Bin heute richtig krank - und somit für kommenden Mittwoch definitiv raus


----------



## slowup-fastdown (11. März 2014)

@oldie und @all day biker 
klor fohr mer nach bambarch und trinken zwa schlenkerla, dann fohr mer wieder ham.

bis mittwoch 

mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. März 2014)

Wann wollt ihr am mittwoch fahren?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (11. März 2014)

halber siema !

wie immer !


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. März 2014)

Am Gestrichen Mittwoch ging die Abendliche Tour nach Bamberg zum Schlenkerla
mit 52 km und ca.90 hm.




eins zwei suffa






mit dem Rauchbier kam der Hunger auf Pizza


----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2014)

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, als ob ich schon amol dagwesen wär


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. März 2014)

gehat,
servus mein guster, hoffe deine op ist gut verlaufen und deine pumpe ist nun ordentlich eingestellt


damit wir dann im frühjahr wieder mal gemeinsam radeln können

gute besserung und bis demnächst


mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. März 2014)

Steinbruch







Übungsstrecke nähe Steinbruch





Haben Heute ein wenig mit unserem Fahrrad gespielt - geübt  in Sachen Technik


----------



## lindaeva (22. März 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> gehat,
> servus mein guster, hoffe deine op ist gut verlaufen und deine pumpe ist nun ordentlich eingestellt
> 
> 
> ...


moin mathias,
ja doch, ist alles gut gelaufen, die pumpe fühlt sich gut an, bin gestern mal schön langsam den scherenberg hoch und um den knetzberg rum geradelt, war gut hat richtig spaß gemacht, nur die kondition hat zu wünschen übrig gelassen aber daran kann man arbeiten.
das mit dem gemeinsamen radeln bring ich bestimmt auch wieder einmal hin 

bis die tage 

dä geahat


----------



## slowup-fastdown (22. März 2014)

@ dä geahat,

na das freut mich zu hören, daß das ganze erfolgreich gelaufen ist

und daß es bei dir wieder aufwärts geht 



bis denn

mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (27. März 2014)

Hallo Leute - schönes Wetter  ist angesagt - auch fürs kommende Wochenende ! 



Deshalb ist folgender Plan entstanden:  

Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir, oder auch nur einige von uns eine etwas ausgedehnte Tour, diesmal Richtung Schwedenschanze und Ellertshäuser See   fahren. (angekündigte *Km* >>  *70 *- in Worten "siebzig" )

_Start ist wie Sonntags >>__ *üblich um 09.00 Uhr*__ >> beim _*Bike Oldie*_	!!!  ACHTUNG: _* S O M M E R Z EI T*_   --> beachten !!!_
Rückkehr ca. 15: 30 Uhr (geschätzt  )

Alle diejenigen, die nicht so lange mit fahren können - können ja mit uns starten und rechtzeitig um- bzw. abdrehen um wieder pünktlich zum Mittagesses  zu Hause zu sein.

Also aufgemerkt: SONNTAG --> kurze Hose ??? , Sonnenbrille und etwas Creme für die ersten Sonnenstrahlen und natürlich gute Laune und

Zeit für die Frühjahrstour Nr. 02/2014.

Rückmeldungen werden gerne per email o.ä. entgegengenommen!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. März 2014)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute - schönes Wetter  ist angesagt - auch fürs kommende Wochenende !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Super Thomas, Ich Denk mol des wird Morgn ned Schlech, bei den schöna Wetter


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. März 2014)

Hallo waren Heute in Steinbruch, haben uns hier einiger Maßen warmgefahren für die nächste Woche am Gardasee.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2014)

Hallo, haben Heute bei den Schönen Wetter eine größere Tour gefahren mit 77 km und 1100 hm. Wir waren auf der Schwedenschanze - Ellershäuser See und in Wässernach


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2014)

Wässernach


----------



## wastemer (30. März 2014)

[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1593873' schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]



De Mathias hat gemeent er muß Afangs Wässernachtrails amol a Bodnprob genemm.(Abflug bei knappen 30km/h, und ich habs net gsehn)
Ansonstn a super Tour.

Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
leider konnte ich Deine Tipps mit der Sonnencreme nicht auf Mittelfranken anwenden (Transferleistung nicht gewachsen).
Da habe ich mir schön rotes Gesicht geholt! 
Vielleicht waren auch zwei Tage hinternander biken zu viel für meinen zarten Teng ... 
Aber schöne Bilder!


----------



## bikepoli (31. März 2014)

> Hallo Thomas,
> leider konnte ich Deine Tipps mit der Sonnencreme nicht auf Mittelfranken anwenden (Transferleistung nicht gewachsen).
> Da habe ich mir schön rotes Gesicht geholt!
> Vielleicht waren auch zwei Tage hinternander biken zu viel für meinen zarten Teng ...
> Aber schöne Bilder!


musst halt ab und zu mal im Wald fahren da kommt die Sonne nicht so bei!


----------



## bikepoli (31. März 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> De Mathias hat gemeent er muß Afangs Wässernachtrails amol a Bodnprob genemm.(Abflug bei knappen 30km/h, und ich habs net gsehn)
> Ansonstn a super Tour.
> 
> Gerhard


Ich habs gesehen - das pferdchen wurde plötzlcih unruhig - hat etwas gebockt und dann >>> Abwurf 

aber gott sei dank nichts passiert!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (31. März 2014)

Na ja des mit den Bodenproben ziehn musst ja schnell gehn bei dem Tempo!

Der Flügel/Schulter lahmt scho a weng, hat scho gscheit gerumst.

Gut das da a weng Platz zum ausruhen war.

Ich war ja auf der rechten Spur, da hats mi ja ganz schö links einikaut.


----------



## bikepoli (3. April 2014)

Hallo Leute hier im NETZ >>> @ A L L 

für Euch zur INFO - die allgemeine Sonntagstour der Steigerwaldbiker fällt am kommenden SONNTAG aus.
und zwar deswegen  da ein Teil unserer Jungs sich am Gardasee vergnügt und der andere Teil aufgrund einer 
Veranstaltung hier am Ort verhindert ist !!

Also aufgemerkt Sonntags keine Vormittagstour!!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. April 2014)

@ all,
da wir ja früh verhindert sind werde ich gegen 13:30 Uhr ne runde starten.

ca. 2 Stunden und anschließend ein schöppchen trinken auf dem wein&korbmarkt in sand


mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. April 2014)

@ all,

heute Mittwoch 09.04.2014 erst um 19:00 Uhr !!!!

Dafür fahren wir früher nach Hause

mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. April 2014)

So wir sind wieder im Lande.



Aussicht von unserem Zimmer




Aussicht auf dem Gardasee bei Nacht










Downhillstrecke in Vall del Diaol


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2014)

komm eberhard, ihr habt doch bestimmt mehr action fotos vom lago


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. April 2014)

Hallo Peter, habe ca. 80 GB mit der CoPro gefilmt, außer das Bildmaterial von meiner Panasonic. Bei mir ist die Camara fast den ganzen Tag in dehnen 7 Tage am Gardasee gelaufen. Das hier waren einige Bilder vom letzten Tag den wir gefahren haben, diese hatte ich noch auf meiner SDHC – Card in der Camara. Die anderen Videos haben wir alle Tage auf einer Festplatte gespielt die zur Zeit der Werner bei sich hat. Sobald ich weiteres Film-Material habe werde ich es zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. April 2014)

was habt der denn alles gfohrn


----------



## wastemer (14. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> was habt der denn alles gfohrn


422,Con-trail,201,Val Pura,266,Skull,Marmitte dei Giganti,Bocca Fobia  

Gerhard

(me müßn uns a mal unnerhalt da drü)


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2014)

ja, wir könna mal wieder a techno tour ausmachn


----------



## wastemer (14. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, wir könna mal wieder a techno tour ausmachn


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. April 2014)

@ all,


Morgen 9:00 uhr  ???   Feiertagsrunde ???

Mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. April 2014)

oder lieber doch net bei dem wetterbericht.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. April 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> oder lieber doch net bei dem wetterbericht.







  Was den jetzt, fohrmer oder net. Des bissla Wasser mocht doch nix.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. April 2014)

Wünsche allen Biker und Bikerinnen ein paar schöne Feiertage, ich denk mal nach dem kurzen Regen am Karfreitag kommen über die Ostern für uns zum Biken noch einige schöne Tage.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. April 2014)

O Mann das Wetter war scho nicht schlecht, aber das Biken Heute war zum Kotzen. 

 Fast jeder von uns hat wenigstens amol Bodenkontakt gabt, ich denk a mol das des mit dem Osterhasen und seine schweren Eier zu tun hat.




 Zuerst sind sie gekullert, und dann hom mer sa gsucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. April 2014)

heute abend 19:50 uhr herrichten der Turnhalle

mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (25. April 2014)

@ ebi,

kannst du heute abend einmal deine nalini-jacke mitbringen in die turnhalle.

danke mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/unread


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. April 2014)

Geiles Training von den Leuterer, i hob me do a awos gebaut, dort  werd i des mol ausbrobiern, vielleicht klabt a nu in mein Olter.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Mai 2014)

Mann Muss ich mich scho wieder über so an Scheiß Aufregen.
Der Artikel wurde von einen Redaktion Mitglied wie oberhalb steht geschrieben, wenn das so ist wie er schreibt Muss ich aus meiner Erkenntnis sagen das dieser Jenner keine Ahnung über seinen Job hat. So wie er das Thema beschreibt und anpackt, nimmt er generell alle Biker und Nagel sie damit an die Wand, was in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist. Wenn er ein Profi wäre was er nicht ist (setze ich voraus), müsste er erst seine Hausaufgaben machen und erst über das Biken Recherchen also ermitteln wie die Polizei. Dann würde er so zu einer Ergebnis kommen, das es da in diesen Sport Art Biken verschieden Gruppierungen gibt. So wie er Thema Biken in seinen Artikel beschreibt, trifft das Ganze auf das Downhill fahren zu, das größten Teils in einem Speziellen Bikepark Stadt findet. Ich denk mal das in Ebrach am Murrleinsnest nähe Walteruh war eine Ausnahme, dies war das eine Prozent von Hundert.

Hallo Peter was sagst du aus der fränkischen dazu, ihr seit hier ja auch angesprochen.






So schaut Querfeld einfahren im Wald aus.

Wie seht ihr da draußen im Netz dazu.


http://bcove.me/yfus5f3q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (12. Mai 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Mann Muss ich mich scho wieder über so an Scheiß Aufregen.
> Der Artikel wurde von einen Redaktion Mitglied wie oberhalb steht geschrieben, wenn das so ist wie er schreibt Muss ich aus meiner Erkenntnis sagen das dieser Jenner keine Ahnung über seinen Job hat. So wie er das Thema beschreibt und anpackt, nimmt er generell alle Biker und Nagel sie damit an die Wand, was in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist. Wenn er ein Profi wäre was er nicht ist (setze ich voraus), müsste er erst seine Hausaufgaben machen und erst über das Biken Recherchen also ermitteln wie die Polizei. Dann würde er so zu einer Ergebnis kommen, das es da in diesen Sport Art Biken verschieden Gruppierungen gibt. So wie er Thema Biken in seinen Artikel beschreibt, trifft das Ganze auf das Downhill fahren zu, das größten Teils in einem Speziellen Bikepark Stadt findet. Ich denk mal das in Ebrach am Murrleinsnest nähe Walteruh war eine Ausnahme, dies war das eine Prozent von Hundert.
> 
> Hallo Peter was sagst du aus der fränkischen dazu, ihr seit hier ja auch angesprochen.
> ...




Ich fänd  das schon schaden und schei.. wenn da jetzt auch noch ein Radfahrer seine "tiefe" Spur ziehen würde, das würde das bizarre Bild, welches von einer dieser naturschonenden Großmaschine gezeichnet wurde, ja total  zerstören !

Gleiches Recht und vor allem gleiches Maß für alle !


----------



## OlafDingo (13. Mai 2014)

Hi Biker 

wollt mich ma kurz vorstellen da ich neu im Forum bin.
Ich komme aus Dingolshausen. Fahr seit ca. 2-3 regelmässig Rad und der MTB-Virus hat mich letzten August erwischt =)
Bin hier auf der suche nach anderen Gleichgesinnten für gemeinsamme Touren oder auch für die ein oder andere Trainingseinheit da auch ein wenig sportlicher Ehrgeiz vorhanden ist. 

mfg Olaf


----------



## Seppl- (13. Mai 2014)

OlafDingo schrieb:


> Hi Biker
> 
> wollt mich ma kurz vorstellen da ich neu im Forum bin.
> Ich komme aus Dingolshausen. Fahr seit ca. 2-3 regelmässig Rad und der MTB-Virus hat mich letzten August erwischt =)
> ...


Servus, 

Hier kannst es auch posten, da findet sich bestimmt der ein oder andere. Lg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geiler-schweinfurter-wald.127169/


----------



## OlafDingo (13. Mai 2014)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Hier kannst es auch posten, da findet sich bestimmt der ein oder andere. Lg
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geiler-schweinfurter-wald.127169/



OK Danke


----------



## Schwede... (15. Mai 2014)

Servus Jungs

Ich hab  halt doch mal angefangen mit einem Video von unserer Trailtour am Gardasee 2014 !!!!
Bin grad über unserer Ausritt zur Schauderterasse !!! Ich zeig Euch mal einen Vorgeschmack damit Ihr Euch drauf freuen könnt !!! HiHi
Hier der Link 




Gruß Schwede


----------



## Schwede... (15. Mai 2014)

Hi 

Ich nochmal


Schwede... schrieb:


> Servus Jungs
> 
> Ich hab  halt doch mal angefangen mit einem Video von unserer Trailtour am Gardasee 2014 !!!!
> Bin grad über unserer Ausritt zur Schauderterasse !!! Ich zeig Euch mal einen Vorgeschmack damit Ihr Euch drauf freuen könnt !!! HiHi
> ...




Entschuldigt die Musik !!! is Gemafrei ------im Hauptfilm wirds besser


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2014)

schaut scho mal schön aus was ihr da gmacht habt, wie war die stell nach 3.20min ?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Mai 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Servus Jungs
> 
> Ich hab  halt doch mal angefangen mit einem Video von unserer Trailtour am Gardasee 2014 !!!!
> Bin grad über unserer Ausritt zur Schauderterasse !!! Ich zeig Euch mal einen Vorgeschmack damit Ihr Euch drauf freuen könnt !!! HiHi
> ...




Hallo Schwede habe bereits auch angefangen mit den Filme schneiden, mir fehlt bloß sie Zeit. Habe auch noch mit dem Program Schwierigkeiten, aber so langsam hautz scho hi. Dei Filmchen is scho ma nicht schlecht, die Musi Bast a.


----------



## Schwede... (16. Mai 2014)

Jaja das mit der Zeit is wirklich ein Problem !!! 
Die Stelle nach 3:20 min war wirklich nicht ohne (da mussten wir uns leider geschlagen geben )
Hätte aber fast geklappt (is das Ziel fürs nächste mal ) man sollte sich immer noch eine Steigerung offen halten, damit man einen Grund hat wieder zu kommen!!!!


----------



## derwaaal (16. Mai 2014)

schaut echt gut aus! 



peter metz schrieb:


> schaut scho mal schön aus was ihr da gmacht habt, wie war die stell nach 3.20min ?


Peter, bei Eurer Gardasee-Tour waren aber noch n paar schwierigere Stellen dabei, oder täuscht das? Ist jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint ... die Schauderterrassenstellen sehen auch sehr gut aus und würden mich wohl überfordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Jaja das mit der Zeit is wirklich ein Problem !!!
> Die Stelle nach 3:20 min war wirklich nicht ohne (da mussten wir uns leider geschlagen geben )
> Hätte aber fast geklappt (is das Ziel fürs nächste mal ) man sollte sich immer noch eine Steigerung offen halten, damit man einen Grund hat wieder zu kommen!!!!


geb ich dir recht, is ned einfach, aber des packt ihr scho


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> schaut echt gut aus!
> 
> 
> Peter, bei Eurer Gardasee-Tour waren aber noch n paar schwierigere Stellen dabei, oder täuscht das? Ist jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint ... die Schauderterrassenstellen sehen auch sehr gut aus und würden mich wohl überfordern.


@derwaaal , ich denk mal du würdest ca 3 meter am stück fahren


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Mai 2014)

mal ehrlich wenn ich die bilder/vids seh bin ich scho traurig das so zeuch bei mir net mehr geht  geht
hab das umsetzten mal die tage versucht aber ohne funktionale schulter muskulatur gehts net
aber so its halt 

so ich bin jetzt mal 2,5 wochen in schottland und danach könnt mer mal ne wü tour machen 
hab da a paar lustige sachen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Mai 2014)

Der Scheiß Regen am ganzen Tag, so war die Vatertags Tour Heut nicht schlecht mit 91 km 1400 hm und einen Schnitt mit 17,5


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. Mai 2014)

@ regenfahrer,

na habt ihr schwimmhäut a die füss ??


  tüchtig Jungs !!

mathias
der, der motorrad fahren wollte


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Mai 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ regenfahrer,
> na habt ihr schwimmhäut a die füss ??
> 
> 
> ...





Mathias höhr ich da ein wenig Sarkasmus raus.  Die Häutchen warn scho da, den die Schuh wahrn durch und durch. Auf jedem Fall war ich zweimal


 durch bis auf die Haut, 

 trotzdem hotz Spaß gemocht an diesem Tag. Das Fazit der Regen hat an diesem Tag das 

 Äußere nach ihnen gekehrt. Oder so.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. Juni 2014)

so da die tour am vatertag nass war

fahren wir jetzt am:

Pfingstsonntag um * 7:30  *Uhr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ja so früh

115 KM -> 1500 hm

Na den, denn es wird heiss.

Essen und trinken einpacken


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juni 2014)

Dankenfeld





Schlüsselfeld 50,5 km





Mittag in Schlüsselfeld beim Gasthof Adler





Dreifrankenstein




Friedrichberg 69 km





Handthal 90 km





Neuhausen 108 km




Neuschleichach bei der Machtl 118 km



Hallo, so das war wieder Gestern eine Mörder Tour bei 37 grad, 125 km 1900 hm und einen Schnitt mit 17


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2014)

125/1900? Und das bei der einkehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> 125/1900? Und das bei der einkehr?




Hallo Steve wir waren ja schließlich von 7:00 bis 20:30 Unterwegs, zudem bei den Temperaturen mit 37 grad musste Mann sooft 

  Einkehren.


----------



## static (9. Juni 2014)

Als ich das letzte mal am Dreifrankenstein war, sah das da noch ganz anders aus -vor 5 Jahren...
Muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder vorbei schauen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juni 2014)

static schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal am Dreifrankenstein war, sah das da noch ganz anders aus -vor 5 Jahren...
> Muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder vorbei schauen.







So Schaut er schon etwas besser aus. Nicht der Schaly, sondern der Dreifrankenstein. 

  Schaly du auch.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mathias und Thomas, wie war Gestern euer Tag nach Maro. War es da auch Warm


----------



## Schwede... (12. Juni 2014)

Respekt für Eure Tour an Pfingsten


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Juni 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Respekt für Eure Tour an Pfingsten



Hallo Schwede Tag war schon Anstrengend. Wieweit ist dein Gardasee Film ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwede... (13. Juni 2014)

Hi EBI

geht sehr schleppend voran mit meinem Film !!! Wenig Zeit und das Wetter zur Zeit läd auch nicht grad ein sich an den PC zu setzen 
Was macht Dein Meisterwerk ?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juni 2014)

Hier einige Bilder zur unser Fronleichnamstour zum Gestrichen Feiertag, es waren an diesem Tag ca. 90 km und 1765 hm








Aschbach bei 41,6 km



Ebrach




Steiners Kreuz


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Juni 2014)

Veitenstein, ober Lußberg












Heutige Sonntagstour ging über Zeil - Neubrunn - Pettstadt - Kirchlauter - Salmsdorf - Gerach - Veitenstein - Lußberg - Schönbrunn - Eltmann mit 49,5 km und 895 hm nach Sand


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juni 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Hi EBI
> 
> geht sehr schleppend voran mit meinem Film !!! Wenig Zeit und das Wetter zur Zeit läd auch nicht grad ein sich an den PC zu setzen
> Was macht Dein Meisterwerk ?





Hallo Schwede bin zur Zeit mit dem Film in diesem Trailstück Stecken geblieben


----------



## wastemer (26. Juni 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Schwede bin zur Zeit mit dem Film in diesem Trailstück Stecken geblieben



Schöne Bildla Ebi


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

ah, die stell vom 422er wenn ich mich ned täusch


----------



## Schwede... (28. Juni 2014)

Hi EBI

Schaut ja schon mal recht vielversprechend aus !!!!
Mein Film hängt zur Zeit auch !!!! Komm im Moment einfach nicht dazu !!!!
Ich geh wenn ich Zeit hab lieber Biken !!!!

Gruß Schwede


----------



## lord24 (29. Juni 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ah, die stell vom 422er wenn ich mich ned täusch


 Hallo Peter
du hast Recht ist der 422, du kennst wahrscheinlich jeden Stein am Gardasee.
Hab gehört du warst krank, hoffe dir gehts wieder gut, damit wir mal wieder zu euch kommen können.

Gruß Werner und alle Steigerwaldbiker


----------



## Schwede... (1. Juli 2014)

Hier a paar Bildchen !!!!


----------



## lord24 (2. Juli 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Hier a paar Bildchen !!!!



Super Schwede

endlich mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Freu mich schon aufs Video, also macht hinne Schwede und Ebi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Juli 2014)

Der hinter Dörfleins ansteigende Kreuzberg ist der südöstlichste Punkt des Naturparks Haßberge. Ein Kreuzweg führt zum sogenannten Tempel, einer im 19. Jahrhundert erbauten Kapelle oben auf dem Berg. Von dort aus geht der Blick weit ins Maintal. Tief im Wald stößt man dann auf eine geheimnisumwitterte Ruine: die Überreste der spätgotischen Helenenkapelle. Sie wurde „Kapelle der Elenden Heiligen“ genannt und war ursprünglich der heiligen Felicitas geweiht. Das Wasser aus ihrem Brunnen, so ist es überliefert, sollte Krankheiten heilen. Außerdem wurde lange geglaubt, dass es an diesem Ort spuken würde.




die Bärentage in Stettfeld-Bärenstark




Trimm dich Pad bei Dörfleins










Kreuzberg





Blick hinüber nach Bamberg


Schöne Tour zum Kreuzberg bei Dörfleins nach Bamberg-Gaustadt-Weipelsdorf-Tütschengereuth und über die Hochstr. mit 63 km  739 hm  und eine Fahrzeit mit 3:10 zurück.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Juli 2014)

So das ganze war Heute eine Asphalt Tour g 1 manchmal g 2 nach Bamberg und Hinterland mit Frühschoppen im Schlenkerla mit 65 km und einer Fahrzeit von 2:50











*Bierstadt Bamberg Die wahre Hauptstadt des Bieres
Bamberg, die Traumstadt an der Regnitz, wurde einmal als eine Symphonie in "B" bezeichnet - Bürger, Burg, Barock, Brezn und das berühmte Bier. In der Tat hat Bier, das Natur-, Welt-, Erlebnis-, Kultur- und Friedensgetränk, hier seine besondere Bedeutung und Geschichte.*


----------



## bikepoli (19. Juli 2014)

@ all ----- Hallo Leute - bevor ich es vergesse und der Sonntag morgen anbricht ... 

Morgen am Sonntag, 21.07.2014 werden wir  keine Sonntagstour um 09.00 uhr fahren.
Es gibt da einiges an Samstagabendterminen die dagegen sprechen.    und  

Einige von uns haben aber vereinbart, dass wir am Nachmittag um *15:30 Uhr *eine schöne Tour fahren wollen.

Treffen würde ich sagen wie immer beim Eberhard -   > Bike Oldie <

Also bis Morgen


----------



## wastemer (19. Juli 2014)

bikepoli schrieb:


> @ all ----- Hallo Leute - bevor ich es vergesse und der Sonntag morgen anbricht ...
> 
> Morgen am Sonntag, 21.07.2014 werden wir  keine Sonntagstour um 09.00 uhr fahren.
> Es gibt da einiges an Samstagabendterminen die dagegen sprechen.    und
> ...




Des iss ned gans richtig!!!!!!!!
Es werd a ümmer neuna gfohrn.Der Kurler iss nähmlich doo und der fährt in der Frühhe.
Wer miedfohr will ,der treffpunkt wie gehoht beim Bike-Oldie.
Bis Murng also


----------



## bikepoli (20. Juli 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> Des iss ned gans richtig!!!!!!!!
> Es werd a ümmer neuna gfohrn.Der Kurler iss nähmlich doo und der fährt in der Frühhe.
> Wer miedfohr will ,der treffpunkt wie gehoht beim Bike-Oldie.
> Bis Murng also




ja klar - des galt natürlich nicht für alle  - die die früh fit und anwesend sind durften natürlich  radeln -- sollte nur als Hinweis auf den etwaigen Fehlbestand sein 

ich hab ja  auch noch Sonntagsdienst


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gerhard, des nächste Moll um neuna Seiter ihr ned so laut wenn die ana Schlafen wolln. Die hom ja schließlich bis in die Früh Long müß Arbert.
Bei der kleinen tour am Mittag mit 33 km und 550 hm hom er den Rest Alkohol verbrand.


----------



## brndch (22. Juli 2014)

Servus,
fahrts Ihr morgen Abend a Runde oder seits noch müde vom Wochenende?
Grüße


----------



## lord24 (23. Juli 2014)

brndch schrieb:


> Servus,
> fahrts Ihr morgen Abend a Runde oder seits noch müde vom Wochenende?
> Grüße


Ja jeden Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr bei Bike Oldie


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Juli 2014)

_Historischer Altweg 

Sind Heut über den Pfaffenritt, er ist ein Wanderweg der schon etwas größeren Art: er führt über 43 km von dem Ort Lußberg bzw. der nahen Abzweigung vom „Haßberg-Rennweg“ über den Lußberg – Veitelstein - , Reckendorf, Rattelsdorf, Zapfendorf, Scheßlitz, die Giechburg nach Königsfeld – Markierung Hufeisen. 
Zurückgelegte Strecke von Heut waren 95km - 1300hm mit einen Schnitt von17,8 

_
















Anspruchsvoller Wanderweg zwischen der Fränkischen Schweiz und den Hassbergen.
Wegename Des Wortes Bedeutung: Hier ritten einstmals "Pfaffen", also Pfarrer, zu einer Zeit als das Wort "Pfaffe" noch keine abwertende Bedeutung hatte, sondern eine allgemeine Bezeichnung für Geistliche war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (28. Juli 2014)

typisch:

geplante kilometer plus mehrspaßsteuer = Distanz
80 km					 x 1,19				 =  95,2 km

geplante höhenmeter plus Mehrspaßsteuer = Höhenmeter
1100					  x 1,19				  = 1309 hm
passt zum schluß immer


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Freunde 
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Wer könnte mir denn für ein paar Tage mal eine GoPro ausleihen?
Ich bin vom 14.08-20.08. mit dem Rennrad in den Alpen und möchte die eine oder andere Sequenz mal mit einer Kamera festhalten 

Würde sich jemand finden, der mir seine Kamera für diesen Zeitraum mal zur Verfügung stellt?
Wäre ganz prima 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## benz82 (29. Juli 2014)

Fahrt ihr morgen abend 18:30 Uhr!


----------



## wastemer (30. Juli 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde
> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
> Wer könnte mir denn für ein paar Tage mal eine GoPro ausleihen?
> Ich bin vom 14.08-20.08. mit dem Rennrad in den Alpen und möchte die eine oder andere Sequenz mal mit einer Kamera festhalten
> ...




Servus Holger

Wir sind selbst vom 14.-21.08. in den Bergen unterwegs.
Oberstdorf - Riva.Und da ist der Ebi auch dabei.(goproinhaber)

Gerhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Juli 2014)

Ist der Eberhard der Einzige, welcher eine GoPro hat?


----------



## wastemer (31. Juli 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ist der Eberhard der Einzige, welcher eine GoPro hat?


Bei uns scho !

Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Juli 2014)

Mist!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. Juli 2014)

Scherom neues Spielzeug. Geiles Fatbike mit 4,75 reifen, wurde Gestern gleich von meinem Hund begutachtet.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (2. August 2014)

hallo,
wir fahren morgen scho um 7:30 uhr in der früh!!!
bitte beachten, wir wollen morgen nu a weng kilometer mach.


mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. August 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo,
> wir fahren morgen scho um 7:30 uhr in der früh!!!
> bitte beachten, wir wollen morgen nu a weng kilometer mach.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mathias mit 7:30 muß ma scho beißen, und mit den wenig Kilometer Morgen a.

 Habe so eben die Tour für Morgen fertig die wenig sind holt 90km, hoffentlich is morgen nicht so Warm


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. August 2014)

So Heute wurde der Amtsbodenweg bis nach Sesslach mit 94 km und 1300 hm unter die Räder.
 genommen 

Der Amtsbotenweg führte uns von Königsberg durch den Naturpark Haßberge nach Seßlach ins Obere Maintal.
„Auf den Spuren der Amtsboten" gibt es viel zu entdecken, zu erleben und zu genießen.
Sanfthügelige Landschaften, kleine Flusstäler und tiefe Wälder Boden uns Heut ein   abwechslungsreiches Bild.


----------



## wastemer (4. August 2014)

Hab i ja Glück kood des ich bei Zeidn hamm bin.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. August 2014)

Hallo Gerhard jetzt dust mi aber entdeusch, du wirst doch nicht am end zu dena warm 

  gehörn.


----------



## wastemer (5. August 2014)

Lieber warm Dusch als gorned dahaam !


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. August 2014)

So jetzt noch bis Donnerstag, dann hat das lange warten auf den Alpengross ein End. Ich hoffe wir haben etwas mehr glück wie die fünf Biker.
*Tödlicher Mountainbike Unfall in der Val d'Uina Schlucht im Unterengadin *
Gestern ist in der Val d'Uina Schlucht ein Holländischer Mountainbiker tödlich abgestürzt.
Eine Holländische Fünfer Gruppe war vom Schlinigpass (Passo di Slingia) 2295m auf der Abfahrt durchs Val d'Uina ins Unterengadin nach Sur En. Während die übrigen vier Mountainbiker der Gruppe an der Uina "Galleria" die Bikes geschoben haben, wollte der tödlich Verunglückte diese Stelle fahrend im Sattel meistern. Er verlor das Gleichgewicht und stürzte mitsamt Bike 110 Meter tief in die Schlucht. Der Sturz war Tödlich.

Alpencross 2006





Der schmale Weg ist in die senkrechten Felsen gesp



rengt

*Val d'Uina Schlucht Weg im senkrechten Felsen *
* Die Val d'Uina Schlucht ist etwa 1300 Meter lang*
*Der Uinabach rauscht teilweise bis zu 150 Meter tief.*
*Nichts für Menschen mit Höhenangst.*
*Die schwierigen ausgesetzten Abschnitte sind mit Drahtseil bergseitig gesichert.*
*



 
				--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unter anderen geht's am Anfang von Oberersdorf über den Schrofenpass der auch nicht ohne ist.*

*





*





*Stahlbrücken am Schrofenpass*
Die Stahlbrücken werden im Herbst abgebaut und erst zu Beginn der Tourensaison wieder installiert!






*Alpencross Ischgl- Riva del Garda*
Der Traum  nach Erwald - Riva 2004 wurde wieder wahr, der RV Adler -  die Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand Überfuhr am 22 bis 27 2006 wieder die
Alpen mit dem Mountainbike von Ischgl nach Riva del Garda. Mit dabei waren Eberhard Mühlfelder (Sand), Werner Rausch (Eltmann), Klaus Wippich (Ebelsbach), Theo Wohlfahrt (Stadtlauringen) und Michael Schulz ( Thüngersheim).Im Begleitfahrzeug Dieter Auerhammer ( Eltmann ) und Helga Jahn ( Limbach ).
In diesen Tagen haben wir die Hochalpen direkt erlebt. Auf unserem Weg sahen wir karge Landschaften, abgelegene Täler und hochalpine Einsamkeit. Alpen pur! Mehr als ein dutzend Pässe lagen auf unsern Weg. Auch die Abfahrten bieten alles, was zu einem Alpencross gehört. Der technisch anspruchsvolle Trail von Fimbernpass abwärts, der feine Trail im Val Mora und der ruppige Downhill nach dem Forcellina di Montozzo oder am Tremalzopass - das alles gehört dazu. All dies macht diese Route zu einem wahren Alpencross. Und dann wird der Traum wahr: Unsern Traum von der Ankunft am Gardasee. Wir haben ihn geschafft -unsern eigenen Alpencross.
1. Tag:  Ischgl - Sesvennahütte
Samstag früh 7:30 Uhr fuhren wir bei schönen Wetter Richtung Fimbertal, ein Nebental des Österreichischen Paznauns, vorbei  an die Fimberalp zur Heidelberger Hütte, die auf Ramoschergebiet in der Schweiz liegt. Von da an bewegten wir uns auf dem ältesten Übergang der Alpen Richtung Süden. Von Paznaun im Engadin, bis zur Passhöhe 2602 mussten wir unser Rad 400 hm hochschieben. Von hier hat man einen super Blick zum gegenüber liegenden Muttler. Nun kommt das Highlight des Tages der Fimbernbass Trail einer der schönsten der Alpen. Kaum den Trail im Rücken, sind wir schon im nächsten Anstieg, zur Sesvennahütte.
Ab dem Campingplatz in Sur En erwartet uns der heftigste und zugleich der schönste Anstieg der ganzen Tour, der Aufstieg durch die Uina Schlucht zur Sesvennahütte. Wir benötigten für die ca. 1200hm, die zur Hälfte fahrbar und durch die Schlucht nur im Schieben zu bewältigen waren, 4 Std. In der Uina Schlucht überkam uns ein tolles Gefühl. Der Trail wirkte auf uns, wie von Finger Gottes in den Fels gekratzt. Im Flirt mit der Höhenangst liegt der Reitz der Uina –Schlucht: Fahren ist hier ausdrücklich verboten. Und so kamen  wir nach 56 km und 2579 hm um 19:30 zur Sesvennahütte zur ersten Übernachtung.
2. Tag: Sesvennahütte - Bormio
Am Morgen des 2 Tages nach dem Frühstück, sattelten wir unsere Bikes zur Abfahrt. Es geht auf einen Schotterweg Richtung Schling ins Tal, weiter nach Schleis – Laatsch – Münster über Santa Maria ins Val Mora. Nach einem ca. 1-stündigen, steilen Anstieg kamen wir an *den beiden Alpen des Klosters Müstair*. Doch die Fahrt durch die Alpenkulisse geht immer weiter und scheint nicht  aufzuhören. Immer weiter treiben wir unsere Bikes bis zur Passhöhe Döss Radond 2236 hm zur Grenze nach Italien. Über einen Trail aus dem engen Ausgang von Val Mora gelangten wir an den Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele, einem riesigen Stausee mit einer ebenso beeindruckend hohen Staumauer. Weiter an zwei alten Wehrtürmen vorbei am Ausgang des Hochtals ging es schnell durch eine Folge von Kehren abwärts durch den kleinen Ort Torripiano nach Bormio. Nach insgesamt 75 km. und 1518 hm erreichten wir 18:20 Uhr unser Hotel, wo Dieter und Helga mit unserem Begleitfahrzeug schon auf uns warteten.
3. Tag: Bormio – Dimaro
Am dritten Tag teile sich die Gruppe. Klaus u. Michael fuhren heute 2700 hm, über den Gavia-Pass zum Bozzi di Montozzo nach Dimaro. Etwas später fuhren Werner u. Theo ebenfalls über den Gavia-Pass weiter zum Tonnale -Pass nach Dimaro (2000 hm ). Der 5 Mann der Truppe, Eberhard fuhr heute im Begleitfahrzeug mit Dieter u. Helga. Er hatte sich am ersten Tag eine Verletzung an seiner rechten  Hand  zugezogen.
Heute stand eine der längsten Etappen auf dem Programm und so sind wir wieder bei Zeiten auf dem Bike. Zu Beginn müssen wir die 900hm zum Gavia-Pass (2652hm) bewältigen. Doch der asphaltierte Anstieg mit seiner mäßigen Steigung ist relativ schnell überwunden und so geht es ohne große Pause im Sinkflug auf der Teerstraße hinunter nach Pezzo. Dort erwartet uns die heutige Herausforderung, der Schotteranstieg über Case di Viso zum Refugio a. Mozzi und das anschließende Schiebepassage zum Forcellina di Montozzo (2631hm), welches mit einem Traumpanorama aufwartete. Hier begann der Anfangs gut fahrbare Trail hinunter zum Stausee Lago di Pian Palu, der uns am Ende immer wieder zum Absteigen zwang. Das absolute Highlight. Ab dem Stausee ging es zunächst auf Schotter und später im Rennradtempo weiter bis Dimaro. Tagesleistung 87 km. 2832 hm.
4. Tag: Dimaro - Cimego
Auch der heutige Tag begann schön bei 18 Grad.  Nach dem Frühstück und dem obligatorischen Startfoto ging die Route über einen Schotterweg zur Brücke über den Wildbach Meledrio im Wald. Der Weg steigt den Windungen des Baches folgend bis zur Staatsstraße über den Bach Meledrio und auf der anderen Seite bis nach Madonna di Campiglio.
Der Ort liegt zwischen der Brentadolomiten und den Gletscher Adamello. Über einen Schotterweg der zunächst im Wald verläuft,  fuhren wir von 1530 hm über Sant Antonio nach Spiazzo im Tal auf 600 hm und machten erst mal Mittag. Wir rafften uns wieder auf  und fuhren zunächst mit schweren Pedalen weiter in das wunderschöne Tal am Bachlauf nach Zuzio. Von dort stieg es mit weinigen Höhenmetern auf nach Bond (823 hm) und weiter über Lardaro nach Cimego. Tagesleistung 73 km. 1679 hm.
5. Tag: Cimego – Riva del Garda
Am letzten Tag unserer Alpenüberquerung machten wir uns ans Finale. Nachdem Werner wie jeden Morgen den Satz „Das Wetter ist schön die Stimmung ist gut!“ auf seinen MP 3 Player gesprochen hatte, fuhren wir wie auf einer Perlenketten gereiht in Storo ein. Nach ein paar Kehren im Anstieg zum Tremalzo sahen wir die ersten Straßenschilder nach Riva, doch wir werden ihnen nicht lange folgen. An der nächsten Abbiegung nach rechts stiegen wir zum Tremalzo Pass hoch nach Malga Spiazzo in 1363 hm. Es bot sich erneut eine herrliche Alpenlandschaft und so geht es auf die letzten Höhenmeter hoch bis zum Refugio Garda. Bei einem Traumwetter von 28 Grad kehrten wir zum Flüssigkeits- und Kalorientanken ein. Gestärkt beginnt jetzt das eigentliche Highlight der Tour, die 100 hm bis zum Passtunnel verlangen uns nicht all zu viel ab, so dass wir gut vorbereitet den höchsten Punkt 1883hm erreichen. Hinter dem Tunnel eröffnet sich uns die grandiose Landschaft des Tremalzo. Wir haben Respekt vor den Leistungen welche die Soldaten des ersten Weltkrieges vollbracht haben um hier die Straße anzulegen. Die Serpentinen ziehen sich wie ein Lindenwurm über 10 km den steilen Hang hinab. Schier endlosen Serpentinen, und durch ein paar kurze Tunnel driften wir langsam aber sicher hinab gen Pass Nota, auf Grund der tolle Piste und Aussicht meist mit einen breiten Grinsen im Gesicht. Einfach nur genial. Der Weg ging mit einem ständigen Auf und Ab zum Pass Guil und weiter über einen schmalen Pfad, mit ständigem Blick zum Gardasee, zum Rocchetta Pass. Über einen 3 km langen, steinigen und schwer fahrbaren Singeltrail ging es auf einem Schotterweg durch ein Waldstück nach Pregasina zu der alten Ponale Straße und von dort weiter nach Riva del Garda, unserem Ziel.
PS: Wir, die 5 Biker möchten uns noch alle herzlich bei Dieter und Helga bedanken, die uns mit dem Auto begleitet haben und dabei  seelisch und moralisch unterstützten.
Wir, die Steigerwaldbiker, touren durch unsere heimatlichen Fluren und Wälder. Um nichts den Zufall zu überlassen planen und fahren wir mit GPS, jeden Sonntag von 9:00 – 12:00 Uhr. Ab und zu werden auch einmal Tages- oder Mehrtagestouren gefahren. Uns geht es nicht darum sich auf einen Rad-Marathon vorzubereiten. Unser Motto lautet einfach „ Fitness und Fun haben“. Interessierte Biker, die nicht alleine oder nicht immer ihre gleichen Touren fahren wollen können sich uns gerne
anschließen. Der Treffpunkt und Start ist bei Eberhard in Sand, Finkenweg 5, Tel.: 09524/7000.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (10. August 2014)

Nun ja, wieder mal Typischer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung.Sorry, aber da hält sich bei mir das Mitleid in Grenzen.
Durch solche Zeitgenossen kommt unser Sport immer wieder in negative Schlagzeilen.
Wohl gemerkt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwede... (10. August 2014)

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass bei Eurem Alpencross!!!
Passt auf Euch auf !!!!


----------



## lord24 (13. August 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> So jetzt noch bis Donnerstag, dann hat das lange warten auf den Alpengross ein End. Ich hoffe wir haben etwas mehr glück wie die fünf Biker.
> *Tödlicher Mountainbike Unfall in der Val d'Uina Schlucht im Unterengadin *
> Gestern ist in der Val d'Uina Schlucht ein Holländischer Mountainbiker tödlich abgestürzt.
> Eine Holländische Fünfer Gruppe war vom Schlinigpass (Passo di Slingia) 2295m auf der Abfahrt durchs Val d'Uina ins Unterengadin nach Sur En. Während die übrigen vier Mountainbiker der Gruppe an der Uina "Galleria" die Bikes geschoben haben, wollte der tödlich Verunglückte diese Stelle fahrend im Sattel meistern. Er verlor das Gleichgewicht und stürzte mitsamt Bike 110 Meter tief in die Schlucht. Der Sturz war Tödlich.
> ...



Hallo Ebi

super Bericht. Ist echt mal wieder schön die alten Bilder von unseren Alpencross anzusehen. Jetzt fahrt ihr fast die gleiche Strecke, also bist du der alte Hase der sich auskennt. Bring die Gruppe gut rüber, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und vor allem gutes Wetter.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. August 2014)

Hallo Werner hier die Wetterübersicht der Woche von unser Alfons, das sind ja drübe Aussichten.

Hallo Jungs,
habe mir soeben mal die Wettervorhersagen für unsere Tour angesehen, hier kurz das Ergebnis:
morgen 14.8., 

 Oberstdorf-Lech: leichte Schauer bis leichter Regen, Temp. von 15 bis 5° möglich!
  15.8., 

 Lech-Ischgl: von Nebel über leichten Regen bis bedeckt alles dabei, 4 bis 10°, auch Schneeschauer sind mal erwähnt!
  16.8., 

 Ischgl-Sesvennahütte: Start bei leichtem Regen, über leicht bewölkt, bis bedeckt, 5 bis 13 ° (Höhe beachten)
  17.8.,  Sesvenna-Haselgruberhütte: leicht bedeckt, wolkig, sonnig, 5, 22 (Meran) bis 10° Haselgruberhütte
  18.8.,  Haselgruberhütte-Spormaggiore: wolkig, 10 bis 20°
  19.8.,  Spormaggiore-Riva: wolkig, am Abend Regen, 20 bis 23°
Fazit: bis Ischgl Regenklamotten und Zipfelmütze 

 immer griffbereit, im Weiteren könnte die Sonnencreme ab und an gebraucht werden. Hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Bis Morgen um kurz vor 4.
Gruß Alfons


----------



## wastemer (13. August 2014)

schau etz desd nein Bett kummst

PS. Meld mich mal ab für a Woch.(Schnee schibm).


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2014)

Zipfelmütze statt Helm?
Naja, beim Test an der Helmtest in Rest-Yugoslawien-Nord an der Europabrücke bei Innsbruck blieb ja die Zipfelmütze ganz und hat so den Test gewonnen....


----------



## slowup-fastdown (21. August 2014)

So, alle wieder dahoam. PASST SCHO !!! Sagt der Franke, schö wors !!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. August 2014)




----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. August 2014)

Ausschnitte der Alpenüberquerung Oberstdorf zum Gardasee - Riva del Garda
Alpenüberquerungen auf die bequeme Art
Wege über und durch die Alpen haben Menschen seit jeher als besondere Herausforderung empfunden. War es ursprünglich der Drang nach Nahrungssuche und später nach Gold und anderen Edelerzen, so ist dieses heute mit einem Bike durch die Alpen geeignet, um innere Ruhe, totale Entspannung und faszinierende Ausblicke zu Sammeln.




"Lech am Arlberg ist ein Mitglied der Best of the Alps Orte und wurde im Jahr 2004 zum Schönsten Dorf Europas ausgezeichnet.







Die endlosen Trails der Silvretta Bike Arena zwischen Ischgl und dem schweizerischen Samnaun sind längst kein Geheimtipp unter Enduro-Fans mehr.







Fimbernbass
Von Ischgl wärmt man sich auf der asphaltierten Alpstraße ins Fimbatal auf. Bei der Pardatschalpe wird das Strässchen etwas flacher und zieht weit das Tal nach hinten. Nach der Boden Alp wechselt der Untergrund, eine Forststraße bringt uns nun weiter über die Fimbaalpe bis zur bewirteten Heidelberger Hütte. Der nun kommende Abschnitt ist bergauf kaum fahrbar und die 350 Höhenmeter bis zum Fimberpass muss das Bike weitestgehend gestossen werden. Die kommende Abfahrt ins Val Sinestra gilt für viele als eine der schönsten im Alpenraum: Am Anfang ziemlich schwierig, später mit guter Fahrtechnik komplett fahrbar, schlängelt sich der Pfad ins Unterengadin über mehrere Kilometer. Nie steil und nie ausgesetzt fährt man durch eine Mondlandschaft über kleine Stufen, Serpentinen und Schotterpassagen. Nach einigen Metern auf einer Alpstraße biegen technisch versierte Fahrer rechts ab auf einen sehr anspruchsvollen Singletrail nach Zuort und bis zum Kurhaus Val Sinestra. Dann geht es auf der linken Talseite der Höhe entlang nach Ramosch, die ganze Strecke vom Fimberpass ist mit Ausnahme eines kurzen Stückes nach Zuort ein einziger Singletrail.




Eine der eindrücklichsten Touren auf diesem Planeten. Der Aufstieg durch das wilde Val d'Uina mit der Uina-Schlucht.












Spormaggiore-Trentino. Das Dorf befindet sich 665 m Meereshöhe auf einer terrassenartigen Anhöhe am Eingang zum Nonstal.



Start  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







St. Gertraud / Ultental
Aufstiegzunächst auf Schotter durchs Kirchbergtal gut fahrbar, später zu steil. 300 Hm schieben, z.T. auf schmalem Pfad
Abfahrtgeniale Singletrailabfahrt, technisch sehr anspruchsvoll, ab ca. der Hälfte alternativ auf Schotterweg (für Warmduscher)
BeschreibungWunderschöner Pass zum Biken, klasse Downhill. Tipp: Übernachtung auf der gemütlichen Haselgruber Hütte und Abfahrt in der Morgensonne.
EmpfehlungLegendärer Bikerpass
Hütten & UnterkunftHaselgruber Hütte
Schwierigkeit nach STSbis zum Schotterweg S1 ab Schotterweg S2


----------



## wastemer (24. August 2014)

Schöne Bildla EBI  .Abber unter Entspannung stell ich mer aweng a wos anners vor.
Mer ham zwar beim Wetter alles kood, vom Regn über Hagl bis Schnee (auch Sonnenschein), abber trotzdem wors unvergesslich.
A Dankschö a die Mitfohrer -und Planer vo der Tour .Und dess ausser än Rippenbruch nix passiert is. Hamer Glück kood .
Schöna Tour

 Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (25. August 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> Schöne Bildla EBI  .Abber unter Entspannung stell ich mer aweng a wos anners vor.
> Mer ham zwar beim Wetter alles kood, vom Regn über Hagl bis Schnee (auch Sonnenschein), abber trotzdem wors unvergesslich.
> A Dankschö a die Mitfohrer -und Planer vo der Tour .Und dess ausser än Rippenbruch nix passiert is. Hamer Glück kood .
> Schöna Tour
> ...


da kann ich mich ja nur anschließen - schö wars - und stellenweise auch entspannend


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. August 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> Schöne Bildla EBI  .Abber unter Entspannung stell ich mer aweng a wos anners vor.
> Mer ham zwar beim Wetter alles kood, vom Regn über Hagl bis Schnee (auch Sonnenschein), abber trotzdem wors unvergesslich.
> A Dankschö a die Mitfohrer -und Planer vo der Tour .Und dess ausser än Rippenbruch nix passiert is. Hamer Glück kood .
> Schöna Tour
> ...



Des is mehr ganz Neu wer is des mit dem Rippenbruch




 Hob a moma überlegt ob i net im Ruhestand geh, des wird ja mit euch immer Gfährlicher


----------



## wastemer (26. August 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Des is mehr ganz Neu wer is des mit dem RippenbruchAnhang anzeigen 316742
> Anhang anzeigen 316743 Hob a moma überlegt ob i net im Ruhestand geh, des wird ja mit euch immer Gfährlicher Anhang anzeigen 316745


Des is der Inscheneur. Hatter etz vestgstellt. War nach sein Abflug übbern Lenker.Und dann nu drei Toch durchkaltn.

EBI - Die Pistnsau derf nu net in Rentn geh.Hast uns ja alla gezeicht wie mer die Trails nunnerrumpln ko. Hat halt zwe Speichn und
a Petal gekost aber hintern Radladn in der Schrottkistn lichng die Ersatzteile ja rümm.

Gerhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. August 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> Des is der Inscheneur. Hatter etz vestgstellt. War nach sein Abflug übbern Lenker.Und dann nu drei Toch durchkaltn.
> 
> EBI - Die Pistnsau derf nu net in Rentn geh.Hast uns ja alla gezeicht wie mer die Trails nunnerrumpln ko. Hat halt zwe Speichn und
> a Petal gekost aber hintern Radladn in der Schrottkistn lichng die Ersatzteile ja rümm.
> ...




Gerhard alter Schmeichler

 das mit den leichtem Material hat seine Vorteile, du bist schnell unterwegs  

  die Nachteile sind bei härtere Fahrweise halt scheiße


----------



## bikepoli (27. August 2014)

Hallo Leute von Heute

ich muss mich für heute Abend krankheitsbedingt  abmelden - kein Rippenbruch etc. -- einfach mal ein bisschen Durchfall, Kopfweh und Schwindel - hoff mer mal dass es keine Magen/Darmverstimmung ist


----------



## slowup-fastdown (27. August 2014)

@all,

ich bin heute abend auch raus - fußball mit dem junior


mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (29. August 2014)

Hi
dafür war ich wieder einmal in eurer Gegend unterwegs.
Am Mittwoch bin ich kurz entschlossen die Schlange wieder mal rauf gefahren. Man hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. August 2014)

Hi Jungs
die meisten von Euch kennen ja mein "neues" Fahrrad noch gar nicht, das ist jetzt auch schon wieder 1,5 Jahre alt 
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen
ALUTECH Fanes mit Piniongetriebe


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. August 2014)

Hallo Erwin Geiles Teil, das wäre das richtige für ein Gardasee Trip.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. August 2014)

Das Fahrrad hat viele Gesichter: Transportmittel, Sportgerät oder Kultobjekt. Seit 8 Jahren versuchten einige in Humprechtshausener das Fahrrad zu Entdecken. So drang es von Hören sagen bis zu uns vor, so machten wir uns auch auf um das Event  in Humprechtshausen zu besuchen, hier begaben wir uns auf eine Entdeckungsreise des Kunsthandwerk der Fahrradschmiede. Der Hof von Jakob wurde da mit jede menge Müll eingedeckt. Verschiedene Gruppierungen hatten zwei Tage Zeit ein Fahrrad aus Müll zu Schmieden um danach am Gestrichen Abend um 23 Uhr auf der Hauptstraße an einem Radrennen Teil  nehmen. 




Werkstatt, hier wurde bis zuletzt geschweißt




Für eine Spende gab es reichlich Bier, Bratwurst, Spanferkel und jede menge Salate




auf eine Teststrecke




bei der Anmeldung wurde der TÜV und die Startnummer vergeben

















Abends 23 Uhr auf der Hauptstraße von Humbrechtshausen







Viele Leute der Ortschaft Säumten auf beiden Seiten der Straße die Rennstrecke


----------



## wastemer (31. August 2014)

27 Meter Mitternachtsrennen hääh ???


----------



## Schwede... (2. September 2014)

Hallo  Steigerwaldbiker
Freut mich das Ihr alle wieder heil von Eurer Alpentour (bis auf paar kleine Wehwehchen) zurück seid !!!! 
Wetter war ja anscheinen net so tollaber die Hauptsache ist Ihr hattet Spass !!!

Übrigens EBI den gelben Mond wo Du in Riva auf den Kopf hattetst ... steht Dir gut..!!!HAHAHA
Sorry Ebi war a Witz


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,
wird heute Abend wieder gefahren?
Falls ja, wann ist die Abfahrtszeit bei Eberhard und wie lange fahrt ihr?

Hätte heute endlich mal Zeit und freue mich euch wieder mal zu sehen!!


----------



## wastemer (3. September 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wird heute Abend wieder gefahren?
> Falls ja, wann ist die Abfahrtszeit bei Eberhard und wie lange fahrt ihr?
> 
> Hätte heute endlich mal Zeit und freue mich euch wieder mal zu sehen!!



achzehnuhrdreißich-zwee stund ,.(a lämperla wär net schlecht)
anschlisnd (muß aber net sei)

Gerhard


----------



## brndch (3. September 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> achzehnuhrdreißich-zwee stund ,.(a lämperla wär net schlecht)
> anschlisnd (muß aber net sei)
> 
> Gerhard


Ich komm a mal wieder vorbei ;-)


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2014)

Schee wars Buam 
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. September 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Schee wars Buam
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.













Mann Holger hab Gestern mal dein Mountainbike gewogen  da ist ja meine Uhr Schwerer wie dein Rad. Also weniger geht nicht, das ist in Sachen Gewicht mit Sicherheit das Ente der Fahnenstange.


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. September 2014)

Bis zum nächsten Mal, mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht mit euch.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. September 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Hallo  Steigerwaldbiker
> Freut mich das Ihr alle wieder heil von Eurer Alpentour (bis auf paar kleine Wehwehchen) zurück seid !!!!
> Wetter war ja anscheinen net so tollaber die Hauptsache ist Ihr hattet Spass !!!
> 
> ...






   Mann  Schwede kein Witz, das ist mein Heiligen Schein


----------



## Schwede... (6. September 2014)

Ey Ebi
Jetzt wo Dus sagst !!!! Ich habs immer gewusst !!!


----------



## brndch (8. September 2014)

Guten Tach,

für alle die nicht bei F....... aktive sind.


ACHTUNG: Ich bin vom UBiZ Oberschleichach aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass es im Bereich Böhlgrund (Zell am Ebersberg) Drahtfallen gegen Mountainbiker gibt! Soetwas ist lebensgefährlich und äußerst perfide. Wer solche Drahtfallen findet, sollte doch bitte sofort Anzeige erstatten. Gestern wurde mir erst berichtet, dass am Schlangenweg auch Zettel aufgehängt wurden, auf denen gegen Mountainbiker gehetzt wird.
Nichtsdestotrotz bitte ich um Rücksicht vor Wanderern. Die doch vorherrschenden friedlichen Zusammenkünfte zwischen Biker und Wanderer sollten wir uns nicht wegen einem Idioten zu nichte machen lassen.
Bitte teilt diese Warnung und/oder sagt es allen Kollegen weiter, damit niemand verletzt wird.

Quelle:Bike Emotions


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. September 2014)

hallo @ all,

danke für die info !!!
idioten gibt halt überall...........

bin heut abend raus, habe mit der WW zu tun.

mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. September 2014)

Geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. September 2014)

Hallo Gerhard Aufstehen, 

 hallo hallo jetzt geht's wider nach langer Zeit die nächste Woche auf die Arbeit. Also raus aus dem Schaukelstuhl, bevor du da Einschläfst.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. September 2014)

@ chiller, biker, schwarzleser und überhaupt,

bin heut abend beim trauben pressen und schoppen trinken

das heißt:		don't drink an drive, also bin ich heute abend leider wieder raus.

[email protected], mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2014)

...ansonsten gehts wieder wie gehabt um 18.30 Uhr beim Oldie los?


----------



## wastemer (17. September 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...ansonsten gehts wieder wie gehabt um 18.30 Uhr beim Oldie los?




Ja


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2014)

Shit Happens - hab's heute nicht rechtzeitig geschafft


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. September 2014)

hallo Gerhard viel Spaß mit deinem Motorrad im Urlaub, und immer die Augen 

  auf die Straßen lassen, dann kommst du auch  wieder im ganzen  zurück


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2014)

hey ho ich leb auch noch
mittlerweile wieder fully 
ach wenn immernoch interesse an eine würzburg runde besteht......melden


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2014)

Immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (24. September 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hey ho ich leb auch noch
> mittlerweile wieder fully
> ach wenn immernoch interesse an eine würzburg runde besteht......melden



Servus Walter

Allweil Immer 

Gerhard


----------



## wastemer (24. September 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323299  hallo Gerhard viel Spaß mit deinem Motorrad im Urlaub, und immer die Augen Anhang anzeigen 323298  auf die Straßen lassen, dann kommst du auch  wieder im ganzen  zurück Anhang anzeigen 323300 Anhang anzeigen 323296


----------



## jojo1011 (26. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin noch relativ neu in Schweinfurt und auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten, die mich vielleicht mal zum Biken mitnehmen und mir gute Strecken zeigen. Ich bin eher so der CC Fahrer aber gegen ein paar gute Trails habe ich natürlich auch nichts 
Ich freue mich von euch zu hören. Gruß Johannes


----------



## derwaaal (26. September 2014)

Hallo Nachbarn,
kennt Ihr gute Trails um Neuhof/Michelau herum, oder von Haßfurt nach Michelau?
STS S2-S3 wäre super, drunter geht auch.
Tables nehm ich auch.


----------



## rebirth (26. September 2014)

Trails von Haßfurt bis nach michelau? Das is nicht dein ernst, oder?

Ok, michelau im St-wald. Alles klar  

Jens was verschlägt dich hier her?


----------



## derwaaal (28. September 2014)

Ja Mahlzeit, DH-StevieB!!!
Hast Du Michelau bei LiF gemeint? 
soll ja keine RTF werden 

Zum Anlass: da is ne Veranstaltung von ner DAV-Gruppe (nicht Mtb-Gruppe), und da gibt's die Option mitm Mtb hinzutingeln.
Wir können ja auch in Viereth-Trunstadt starten und Dich als Gaid mitnehmen


----------



## wastemer (4. Oktober 2014)

Meld mich ab. Bin morgn net doa.




PS. Würd morgn Waldpfade fohrn.Bis auf a poor Stelln ziehmlich truckn.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Oktober 2014)

So habe nochmals unsere Videos in Forum reingestellt


----------



## slowup-fastdown (22. Oktober 2014)

wenn man das schöne wetter im video sieht,

hat man bei dem wetter heute überhaupt keinen bock.

somit melde ich mich mal ab.


----------



## bikepoli (22. Oktober 2014)

also irgend wie hat der mathias da schon recht:::


Frage in die RUNDE:  *Wer fährt heute abend bei den Wetteraussichten überhaupt???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Oktober 2014)

So der older Tapper is außen Stand noch hinten aufen Kreuz gfolln und hot sich so auf der Arbert a Schwera Muskelzerrung im Kreuz zugezogen, do bin a nu bis auf weiteres von Dog krankgeschrieben worden


 . Des hast a ka Rodforn, ka Arbert. Is ja echt super zurzeit kurz vorn Winter Schrein sa ja olla mit ihr Arbert-Arbert- A……… jeder willsa noch gemocht hob. Aber jetzt is escht mol Feieromt, 

 don sehnme mol weiter wies kommt.


----------



## bikepoli (23. Oktober 2014)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> So der older Tapper is außen Stand noch hinten aufen Kreuz gfolln und hot sich so auf der Arbert a Schwera Muskelzerrung im Kreuz zugezogen, do bin a nu bis auf weiteres von Dog krankgeschrieben wordenAnhang anzeigen 330622 . Des hast a ka Rodforn, ka Arbert. Is ja echt super zurzeit kurz vorn Winter Schrein sa ja olla mit ihr Arbert-Arbert- A……… jeder willsa noch gemocht hob. Aber jetzt is escht mol Feieromt, Anhang anzeigen 330621 don sehnme mol weiter wies kommt.


Na dann erst mal Gute Besserung - dass wieder schnell was wird mit DIR


----------



## wastemer (24. Oktober 2014)

Meld mich fürn suntoch ab !

G


----------



## bikepoli (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute

ich muss für *Morgen Früh auch absagen* - habe leider anderen TERMIN  

Gute Fahrt


----------



## bikepoli (4. November 2014)

hallo Jungs 

ich melde mich für morgen abend, unserer "mittwochsrunde" ab. Mich hats leider erkältungstechisch etwas erwischt!
Hoffe dass ich am Sonntag wieder fit bin!


----------



## wastemer (4. November 2014)

Gute Besserung 

Schau mer mal was morgn zammgeht


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. November 2014)

hallo biker,

bin auch etwas angeschlagen und werde daher beim dem sauwetter nicht auf's radl steigen.

Freitag beim Dscharly geht klar.

mathias


----------



## wastemer (5. November 2014)

Bin heid a raus !

wenn issn des beim Jo ?


----------



## bikepoli (5. November 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> hallo biker,
> 
> bin auch etwas angeschlagen und werde daher beim dem sauwetter nicht auf's radl steigen.
> 
> ...



Freitag bei Charly ???? - Da hat mich der Charly am Dienstag zufällig schon mal gefragt   ! 

War mir bis dahin nicht bekannt - davon abgesehen habe ich am Freitag keine Zeit - Arbeitsessen ist angesagt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (6. November 2014)

Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und Co.

W I N T E R P O K A L ????


----------



## lindaeva (7. November 2014)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Steigerwaldbiker und Co.
> 
> W I N T E R P O K A L ????


servus thomas,
ich bin heuer bei den wallburgbikern dabei
gruß  gerhard


----------



## slowup-fastdown (10. November 2014)

klar da samer dabei..........

STEIGERWALDBIKER-2014 ???


----------



## bikepoli (11. November 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> klar da samer dabei..........
> 
> STEIGERWALDBIKER-2014 ???


zu zweit is a weng weng


----------



## Schwede... (12. November 2014)

Wenn jemand Bock hat und Ihr kein Team zusammen bekommt bei uns Wallburgbiker Team 1 wären auch noch zwei Plätze frei !!!! 
Gruß Schwede


----------



## bikepoli (12. November 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Bock hat und Ihr kein Team zusammen bekommt bei uns Wallburgbiker Team 1 wären auch noch zwei Plätze frei !!!!
> Gruß Schwede



HI Schwede 

wer ist beim Team 1 noch dabei ??

werd` den Mathias mal fragen ob wir uns dort anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwede... (12. November 2014)

Der Lolli , Arbeitskollege aus Weisbrunn und Ich


----------



## Schwede... (12. November 2014)

Ich seid Herzlich Eingeladen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. November 2014)

@ Steigerwaldbiker, und alle,

Zum Winterpokal gibt es jetzt ein Steigerwaldteam!

Also bitte beitreten und dann reintreten.

Mathias


----------



## bikepoli (18. November 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ Steigerwaldbiker, und alle,
> 
> Zum Winterpokal gibt es jetzt ein Steigerwaldteam!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mathias

ich melde mich nun mal bei dir unter Steigerwaldteam an - wo ich halt hingehöre


----------



## bikepoli (18. November 2014)

Schwede... schrieb:


> Ich seid Herzlich Eingeladen



Danke Schwede für die freundliche Einladung und  das Angebot

aber ich bleib mal in Sand --> Steigerwaldteam


----------



## slowup-fastdown (18. November 2014)

@ wallburgbiker,

ja vielen Dank für das Angbot, wir würden aber gerne ein STEIGERWALDBIKER-team einrichten.

mathias

@ steigerwaldbiker,

auf gehts, anmelden.................


----------



## bikepoli (18. November 2014)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> @ wallburgbiker,
> 
> ja vielen Dank für das Angbot, wir würden aber gerne ein STEIGERWALDBIKER-team einrichten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mathias

unter Details ist zu lesen, dass eine TEAM Gestaltung nur bis zum 17.11. (also GESTERN) möglich war


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2014)

hmm teambildung ich hätte auch 4 freie plätze 
aber geht das noch hmm

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/633


----------



## bikepoli (19. November 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hmm teambildung ich hätte auch 4 freie plätze
> aber geht das noch hmm
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/633



Teambildung ist definitiv am 17.11. zu ENDE !!!


----------



## böser_wolf (19. November 2014)

hehe naja bei meinem multiplen persöhnlichkeiten passt des scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. November 2014)

sers walter,

da fahren wir halt in unserem 1-Mannteam und im Frühjahr schau mer mal.

Grüße nach Würzburg

mathias


----------



## bikepoli (16. Dezember 2014)

*Hallo LEUTE*

*M O R G E N ----	A B E N D   ???????????????????*


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Biker,

am Mittwoch den 17.12.2014 wollen wir nach einer kleinen Tour, wie üblich, bei der Macht´l eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier, mit Christbaum schmücken veranstalten.

Also Termin einplanen, dabei sein Freude haben , lachen ,trinken, essen, unterhalten und noch mehr.

Grüße

P.S. Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, dann bitte weitersagen.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Biker,

am Mittwoch den 17.12.2014 wollen wir nach einer kleinen Tour, wie üblich, bei der Macht´l eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier, mit Christbaum schmücken veranstalten.

Also Termin einplanen, dabei sein Freude haben , lachen ,trinken, essen, unterhalten und noch mehr.

Grüße

P.S. Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, dann bitte weitersagen.


----------



## benz82 (20. Dezember 2014)

Moin,
macht Ihr dieses Jahr am 31. auch wieder JAB Tour??? Wetteraussichten sind ja Frühlingshaft angesagt...


----------



## bikepoli (20. Dezember 2014)

hallo benz

natürlich gibt es auch in diesem Jahr ein JAB.

Konkreter TERMIRN und Ziel wird rechtzeitig  bekannt gegeben


----------



## bikepoli (22. Dezember 2014)

Anfrage nach Eltmann und Co.

Wird morgen in der Halle "g'hupft "


----------



## bikepoli (22. Dezember 2014)

*HallO Biker  @ A L L  *

am vergangenen Sonntag haben wir mal einen Plan für die kommenden Tage geschlachtet:

1) am ZWEITEN  Weihnachtsfeiertag  - gemütliche Vormittagsrunde um Platz zu schaffen für eine zweite Ente etc.
Start: 26.12.2014 ---> 09.00 Uhr wie gehabt beim *Bike-Oldie*

2) Tour d`Landmaschinen Stretz -
Wie alle Jahre wieder wollen wir zwischen den Tagen nach Neubrunn Radeln um uns dort für 
das  Neueste, Beste und absolut Wichtigste für die Land- und Forstwirtschaft zu interessieren 
Geplant ist hierfür der *Dienstag 30.12.14*--> *Abfahrt 14:00 Uhr beim Bike-Oldie*
Lampen *nicht *vergessen - am Abend wirds wie immer dunkel !

3) *31.12.2014* >>> J A B  - die Jahresabschlussbiertour nach Oberscheichach mit Einkehr beim Zenglein -
Dort wollen wir so um ca. 11:00 Uhr aufschlagen - Davor ein kleines Ründchen zum Warmfahren - anschließend `ne Currywurst und 
ein oder auch zwei Zenglein`s!    >>>> hierzu >>>* geplante Abfahrt 09:30 Uhr* >>> *beim Bike-Oldie* 
Anmeldung ist erfolgt - - geschätzte Teilnehmer ca. 10   =   10 x Currywurst   


4) Start ins neue Jahr -- 1. Sonntagstour 2015  am 04.01.2015 -- > wie immer 09.00 Uhr beim Bike Oldie

Alles klar ???  GEGENVORSCHLÄGE !!!!!!  >>>>>>>> WEITERSAGEN  erwünscht- da ja das Forum nicht jeden erreicht


----------



## bikepoli (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute 

ja, ja - da hat sich mal wieder der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen!!


es fehlt noch Pkt. *1 a) *----> da ist ja noch ein Sonntag, und zwar der *28.12.2014*,  dazwischen >>> Start 09:00 Uhr - wie gehabt 


Da wollen wir natürlich auch, wie immer Sonntags, unsere Runde drehen!!


Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Januar 2015)

Prost Neujahr @all


----------



## bikepoli (3. Januar 2015)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Prost Neujahr @all


Danke 
dir und deiner Familie ebenfalls ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## bikepoli (5. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen heute Morgen!

Gestern wurde beim radeln kurz über ein mögliches "Technik-Training" in der -Eltmanner Halle gesprochen:

Leider ist dies nicht so wie angedacht möglich - der Mann mit Schlüsselgewalt für die Halle - der SChwede - ist erst am Dienstag Abend in der Halle zum ÜBEN!

*Also Standartplan für Dienstag 06.01.15 / DreiKönig *
*-> Wer Lust hat für "leichtes Anradlen 2015" - TREFFEN 09:00 Uhr bei Eberhard*


----------



## ghostmuc (22. Februar 2015)

Morgen. 
Bin zwar ned aus eurer Gegend, aber öfters auf Besuch in Unterschleichach. Sind am überlegen mal paar Tage zu bleiben und die BikeStadt mitzunehmen. 
Wenn ich nach Trails da suche finde ich immer den Schlangenweg. Schonmal ganz ok, aber gibt's noch mehr in der näheren Umgebung was so bißchen XC mäßig ist ?


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2015)

cc gibts im steigerwald massig


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. März 2015)

Wochenendgruß nach Sand 
Geht bei Euch noch was oder seit ihr alle noch im Winterschlaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (21. März 2015)

In schweinfurt geht schon gut was 

Cheers


----------



## wastemer (22. März 2015)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wochenendgruß nach Sand
> Geht bei Euch noch was oder seit ihr alle noch im Winterschlaf?


Holger du kennst doch die Zeiten.
Sonntag um 9:00 und Mittwoch um 18:30 beim Bike-Oldie.
Und das Ganzjährig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (außer es rängt baggsta)


----------



## skateson (30. März 2015)

Hallo

Kennt jemand gute Trails in der Gegend von Eltmann/Ebelsbach.

Gerne auch nen Gps-Track.

Danke


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. April 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich war am Sonntag wieder einmal im Wässernachtal unterwegs. Da sind leider viele gute Weg durch gefällte Bäume versperrt oder die schmalen Trails sind zu Autobahnen geworden.
Werde mich wohl in nächster Zeit mehr in Schweinfurt austoben


----------



## skateson (23. April 2015)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kennt jemand gute Trails in der Gegend von Eltmann/Ebelsbach.
> 
> ...



Weiß den keiner was?


----------



## f7q (19. Mai 2015)

skateson schrieb:


> Weiß den keiner was?


 Da häng ich mich doch mal ran


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Sven

kennst Du Strava ??
Oder sind ein paar Strecken eingezeichnet allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das alles Trails sind 

https://www.strava.com/segments/explore?utm_source=top-nav#location/Eltmann, Bayern, Deutschland/type/cycling/min/0/max/5/surface/undefined/center/49.962072,10.670643/zoom/13/map_type/terrain


Ein andere Frage
wer von euch kennt
http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/de/
oder http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/de/


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Mai 2015)

single trek  pod smrkem   
wollten wir dieses letztes we machen 
sind aber zum gardasee wegen dem wetter
aber es steht auf meiner to do liste


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Walter
ich bin am überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr einmal für ein Wochenende mal hinfahren


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Mai 2015)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Prost Neujahr @all



Hallo Zanderschnapper,

Ich möchte dieses Jahr Im Schweinfurter Wald Biken.

Kannst Du mir ein paar gute Singeltrails empfehlen?

Grüße aus Bamberg

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (20. Mai 2015)

Die Antwort ist immer die gleiche "strava" und euch wird geholfen ;-)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Mai 2015)

Sorry, ich kenne Strava nicht


----------



## Seppl- (20. Mai 2015)

Musst dich nicht entschuldigen für, is ne App die dir bei solchen Fragen zur Hilfe steht. In allgemeinen verrät keiner so gerne die trails.

Aber was ich sagen kann ist das wenn du die Peterstirn bis zur dianeslust fährst, wirst du sicherlich fündig ;-)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke 

Werde mich mal durchwühlen


----------



## xc9 (9. Juni 2015)

Wer hat denn am Friedrichsberg/Wurzelweg sämtliche Sprünge zerstört? Schade.


----------



## Yoshimura (9. Juni 2015)

Gab's da Sprünge... am Friedrichsberg bzw. am Wurzeltrail ???

Bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr auf meiner alten Hausrunde gewesen, aber "richtige" Sprünge hatte es da doch eigentlich nicht gegeben.... oder hab ich da was versäumt 

Leider werden die ganzen Steigerwaldtrails mit jedem Jahr schlechter... macht mir persönlich schon fast keinen Spaß mehr hier zu fahren.


----------



## Seppl- (9. Juni 2015)

In Schweinfurt nicht anders, viel trails und Sprünge werden von Förstern/Jägern zerstört derzeit.


----------



## xc9 (10. Juni 2015)

Ja ,da hatten sich Welche richtig Mühe und Arbeit gemacht.Weiß zwar nicht wer,aber echt schade, zumal direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## xc9 (10. Juni 2015)

Waren am Wurzelweg ca.10 kleine aber nette Sprünge .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (10. Juni 2015)

Hmmm... komisch. Hab da wirklich nie Sprünge gesehen. Waren die ganz neu?

Oder reden wir von einem anderen Weg... der Wurzelweg ist doch dieser kurze zweigeteilte Trail auf dem Franken-Panoramaweg.

Der erste Teil eher bissl steil und paralell zum eigentlichen Wanderweg, dann kurz über nen Querweg, da wird es flacher (treten) und am Ende wieder kurz etwas steiler, enger und "rumpelig" über ein paar Wurzeln bis man direkt auf der Kurve in der Straße raus kommt. Da trink ich immer was und dann geht's weiter bis zu den Serpentinen bei Castell runter


----------



## xc9 (10. Juni 2015)

Wir reden vom selben Weg ,die Sprünge gabs seit 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute war gestern Abend wieder einmal am Schlangenweg und den SteigerwaldBiker Trails unterwegs.
War richtig geil


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Juli 2015)

Also ich glaub es wird Zeit das ich den Schlangenweg auch mal fahre... war da noch nie.
Wenn mich jemand mal mitnehmen möchte, kann er sich gern hier oder per PM bei mir melden. Würde mich freuen


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2015)

Hi
Der Schlangenweg selbst ist recht einfach zu finden, da er sowohl am Anfang in Zell a. E. also auch am obereren Ende mit Schildern versehen ist.

Der Start in Zell a. E. ist am Ende des Dorfes die letzte Straße recht rein. ca. 250 m dann mit dem Bike links in den Schlangenweg abbiegen oder dort das Auto abstellen 
Dann einmal rauf und einmal runter je nach Kondition ca. 1h viel Spaß 

Falls Du Strava nutzt findest Du mich und viele andere dort


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2015)

spontan jemand lust auf schlangenweg usw? Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wie die anfahrt von oben ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,
gibts euch denn überhaupt noch?
Seit 05. Juli kein Posting mehr - das ist ja erbärmlich


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. September 2015)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> gibts euch denn überhaupt noch?
> Seit 05. Juli kein Posting mehr - das ist ja erbärmlich



Na klar und sogar ich bin wieder unterwegs


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. September 2015)

Und ich war gestern Abend kurz unterwegs


----------



## Seppl- (18. September 2015)

Bei mir geht nix, nach dem zweiten Unfall dieses Jahr habe ich das Bike mit einem Typen dem Seins geklaut wurde gegen sein Auto getauscht . Dieses Jahr erst mal Pause, nächste Saison dann wieder  

Empfehlen kann ich aber einen neuen Trail in schweinfurt "Honey" auf strava zu finden.

Cheers


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nix, nach dem zweiten Unfall dieses Jahr habe ich das Bike mit einem Typen dem Seins geklaut wurde gegen sein Auto getauscht . Dieses Jahr erst mal Pause, nächste Saison dann wieder
> 
> Empfehlen kann ich aber einen neuen Trail in schweinfurt "Honey" auf strava zu finden.
> 
> Cheers



Dann erst einmal gute Besserung.

Ja der Honey ist geil oder auch  Carving Complete, den bin ich gestern beim Night Ride gefahren war eine richtig geile Fahrt 

In Schweinfurt gibt es mittlerweile wieder ein super Netz an Trails


----------



## Seppl- (19. September 2015)

Danke dir  

Und ja die Trails in sw sind klasse!


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2015)

Hier einmal meine momentan Headmap von Strava mit den seit Juni gefahrenen Touren 





Den Flowtrail in der Rhön habe ich jetzt einmal weg gelassen


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2015)

Schnürst mal a packet mit gpx daten?


----------



## böser_wolf (19. September 2015)

strava premium??


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> strava premium??



Ja ab und zu gibt es da ein paar Codes für 30/60 Tage premium im INet, die nutze ich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schnürst mal a packet mit gpx daten?



Ich hoffe das ich nächste/übernächste Woche einmal Zeit (und mein *Leihbike*) habe dann fahre ich die meisten Trails an einem Wochenende ab.  

Aber das geht nur mit dem Leihbike, mit meinem Fanes mit Pinion schaffe ich das nicht


----------



## böser_wolf (19. September 2015)

jaja der elektroantrieb   
strava is auch manchmal sehr genau
von gestern:
* Schnitt			 Max
Geschwindigkeit 307,2km/h 583,6km/h 
https://www.strava.com/activities/394565955

ich wusste ja das mein fixie schnell ist  aber das 2gang is powwww *


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. September 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schnürst mal a packet mit gpx daten?



Schau mal hier, da bin ich am Sonntag gefahren 

https://www.strava.com/activities/401312708
Normalerweise kann man dort auch einen GPX Download machen


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2015)

so was bewegtes aus Würzburg


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ein geiles Wochenende im Bikepark Schöneck


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hier auch ein paar Videos vom Schweinfurter Wald 












Die Kamera ist leider etwas zu tief eingestellt, aber für den ersten Test ging es.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Oktober 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hier auch ein paar Videos vom Schweinfurter Wald
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum hast die Clips in Zeitlupe ablaufen lassen ? 

Scherzchen haha

Schweinfurter Wälder sind einfach top!


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Oktober 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Warum hast die Clips in Zeitlupe ablaufen lassen ?
> 
> Scherzchen haha
> 
> Schweinfurter Wälder sind einfach top!



Ich wollte noch ein paar Wochen fahren und nicht wie so mancher die Saison früh beenden 

War's Du nicht vorhin (ca. 11:30 -12:00) auch beim Mike?

Ich habe mich noch kurz mit Franz wegen dem 601 Trail unterhalten, dass ist einer der mir in meiner Sammlung noch fehlt. Mal schauen ob ich den dieses Wochenende noch fahren kann.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Oktober 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch ein paar Wochen fahren und nicht wie so mancher die Saison früh beenden
> 
> War's Du nicht vorhin (ca. 11:30 -12:00) auch beim Mike?
> 
> Ich habe mich noch kurz mit Franz wegen dem 601 Trail unterhalten, dass ist einer der mir in meiner Sammlung noch fehlt. Mal schauen ob ich den dieses Wochenende noch fahren kann.



Ja wie wahr wie wahr, das nächste mal fahr ich schneller, da fällt man wenigstens nicht um 

Hab ich mir doch gedacht das du das warst vorhin, ja klar war ich 

Ja 601 is ganz passend, ist nochmal bisschen was dran gemacht worden, vorher war es schon sehr ruppig mit Riesen großen Spitzen Steinen in einer Rinne, Mega schmal. Seitdem da nochmal was gemacht wurde bin ich aber nicht mehr gefahren.

Lässt sich aber gut finden das Teil ;-) halt nicht links fahren auf der alten meerbacher Abfahrt, sondern gerade aus und dann links die Rinne runter!

Viel Vergnügen  mach die cam wieder an, wir wollen was sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Oktober 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Viel Vergnügen  mach die cam wieder an, wir wollen was sehen!



Ich habe noch ein "paar" Filmchen zuhause, die müssen aber noch etwas gekürzt werden  dann lade ich sie auch hoch.

Sobald ich wieder etwas Luft (..Sturz in Schöneck..) bekomme, werde ich noch ein paar Trails in Schweinfurt abfahren und filmen, allerdings ohne Sprünge und ... nur den Flow geniesen

Am Wochenende habe ich im Schöneck auch ein paar Filmchen gemacht, allerdings sind wir da bei den Abfahren schön langsam gefahren um uns die Teile erst einmal anzuschauen. Später ist die Cam leider ausgefallen


----------



## Seppl- (6. Oktober 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein "paar" Filmchen zuhause, die müssen aber noch etwas gekürzt werden  dann lade ich sie auch hoch.
> 
> Sobald ich wieder etwas Luft (..Sturz in Schöneck..) bekomme, werde ich noch ein paar Trails in Schweinfurt abfahren und filmen, allerdings ohne Sprünge und ... nur den Flow geniesen
> 
> Am Wochenende habe ich im Schöneck auch ein paar Filmchen gemacht, allerdings sind wir da bei den Abfahren schön langsam gefahren um uns die Teile erst einmal anzuschauen. Später ist die Cam leider ausgefallen


Egal wie, Hauptsache fahren und Spaß


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2015)

Und noch ein paar kleine Videos nur Flow


Für die Schweinfurter Fraktion Üchtelhausen und Blauer Trail






Für die Haßfurter Josefweg bei Buch






und für die dazwischen  Kreuzbergtrail und Bachdurchfahrt bei Schonungen


----------



## Yoshimura (11. Oktober 2015)

Also meine Leute sind heute alle gesundheitlich oder anderweitig "verhindert". Suche also dringend Anschluss für heute Nachmittag.
Wer nimmt mich mit... oder fährt mit mir ne Runde. Schweinfurt, Würzburg, Steigerwald... oder auch ganz was anderes - EGAL 

Wollte so um 14-15 Uhr starten für ne kleine Tour (1,5 - 2,5 Stunden). Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.... oder per PM !!!

Würde mich freuen....


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Also meine Leute sind heute alle gesundheitlich oder anderweitig "verhindert". Suche also dringend Anschluss für heute Nachmittag.
> Wer nimmt mich mit... oder fährt mit mir ne Runde. Schweinfurt, Würzburg, Steigerwald... oder auch ganz was anderes - EGAL
> 
> Wollte so um 14-15 Uhr starten für ne kleine Tour (1,5 - 2,5 Stunden). Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.... oder per PM !!!
> ...



Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte wäre ich nicht heute Vormittag schon gefahren.

Sorry, momentan geht nur eine Tour am WE bin letzte Woche in Schöneck übern Lenker abgestiegen und seitdem habe ich mir die Rippen geprellt 

Falls Du GPS-Daten brauchst kannst DU ja einmal unter meinem Profile bei Strava schauen vor zwei Woche bin ich einige Trails abgefahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2015)

Extra für'n Seppl 

Ein paar Videos von der Tour in Schöneck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (11. Oktober 2015)

@ Erwin.... Danke für das Angebot. GPS, Strava... soooo modern bin ich leider nicht. Kenn mich damit nicht aus 

Außerdem geht es mir eh nicht nur um "neue" Strecken .... sondern eher darum nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.

Mach das einfach nicht mehr gern. Allein im Wald rum fahren.... früher ab und zu mal ganz gern,  heute irgendwie gar nicht mehr ;(


----------



## Seppl- (11. Oktober 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Extra für'n Seppl
> 
> Ein paar Videos von der Tour in Schöneck


Ach hör doch auf, jetzt fängt das hier auch schon an. Alle schicken se mir Videos, Fotos und und und

Und ich Hock daheim ohne bike 

Egal dennoch coole Videos


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch nur als Motivation für die nächste Saison gedacht   So schön kann es sein


----------



## Seppl- (11. Oktober 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur als Motivation für die nächste Saison gedacht   So schön kann es sein


Ich bin motiviert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2015)

@All 
Winterpokal steht an!!
Wie sieht es mit Teams aus?


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die Steigerwaldbiker gibts auch noch,
und die fahren wie immer
Sonntag's und Mittwoch's - wie gehabt.

Am 16. Jannuar 2016 um 17:00 Uhr gehen wir ins KINO nach Zeil !!!

Da läuft dann Oldie's-Film von der "Alpenüberquerung" im KINO !!!

Gäste sind herzlich willkommen!

Gruß


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (28. Oktober 2015)

Fährt zufällig am Freitag Vormittag/Mittag rum jemand?


----------



## Yoshimura (1. November 2015)

... und auf ein neues 

Fährt heute jemand Nachmittag im Steigerwald rum (so im Eck Stollberg oder Friedrichsberg, Castell, Schwanberg, Birklingen usw.).

Hab heute keine Lust alleine zu fahren..... würde mich gern jemand anschließen. XC oder Enduro.

Könnte auch SW oder WÜ oder irgendwo anders im Umkreis von 30 km (Prichsenstadt).

Wenn einer Lust hat bitte melden per PM oder hier im Forum ,)


----------



## Seppl- (1. November 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> ... und auf ein neues
> 
> Fährt heute jemand Nachmittag im Steigerwald rum (so im Eck Stollberg oder Friedrichsberg, Castell, Schwanberg, Birklingen usw.).
> 
> ...


Schon schade eigentlich das da nichts zusammen kommt, im Angesicht das der Wald voller biker ist hier in sw.


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. November 2015)

Sorry hab's erst heute gelesen  . War gestern allerdings nur vormittags kurz unterwegs. Ein Tipp wäre noch das Facebookforum Moutainbiker Schweinfurt https://www.facebook.com/groups/204212026258965/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (2. November 2015)

@Gandalf01... sorry, bin nicht bei Facebook.
Bin dann mit nem Kollegen in der Kitzinger-Klinge gefahren.
Ist zwar nicht wie SW oder WÜ. Kann man auch mal machen...


----------



## böser_wolf (2. November 2015)

gestern 40+km Fixie  
heut SSP Hardtail 
die woche noch n Nightride 
Winterpokalpunkte


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2015)

@ Walter
und ich war gestern zwei Stunden spinning   Die nachfolgende Portion Spaghetti war schwer verdient


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> @Gandalf01... sorry, bin nicht bei Facebook.
> Bin dann mit nem Kollegen in der Kitzinger-Klinge gefahren.
> Ist zwar nicht wie SW oder WÜ. Kann man auch mal machen...



Freut mich dass es noch geklappt hat. Ja unser Schweinfurter Wald ist super und hat viele Trails, obwohl ich viel und schon länger dort fahre entdecke ich immer neue


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (3. November 2015)

Wenn ich das so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass ihr Freizeit-stress habt


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2015)

So sieht eines der Lager meiner Fanes aus 
Jetzt ist tauschen angesagt. Und vor allem vorher viel Fett rein


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2015)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass ihr Freizeit-stress habt



Winterpokal ist doch kein Stress sondern Ansporn


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2015)

wie wärs wenn man sich mal in sw auf ne runde trifft? war scho ewig nimmer in sw... ^^


----------



## Seppl- (3. November 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn man sich mal in sw auf ne runde trifft? war scho ewig nimmer in sw... ^^


Da wirst aber staunen was es alles so neues gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. November 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> So sieht eines der Lager meiner Fanes aus
> Jetzt ist tauschen angesagt. Und vor allem vorher viel Fett rein


 
Haus den Jürgen um die Ohren, da gehören gedichtete lager rein.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2015)

haha der deckel is runter  
da waren schon 2RS drin
nur beim ausschlagen is der deckel an der schwinge gepappt


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. November 2015)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Haus den Jürgen um die Ohren, da gehören gedichtete lager rein.
> Gruß Ernie


Die Dichtung


böser_wolf schrieb:


> haha der deckel is runter
> da waren schon 2RS drin
> nur beim ausschlagen is der deckel an der schwinge gepappt



Walter war schneller 
Heute sind die neuen Lager schon gekommen. Morgen wird alles wieder zusammen gebaut hoffentlich ist das Wetter am Wochenende auch noch so schön dann kann ich noch etwas biken gehen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. November 2015)

und auch noch gleich eine Getriebölwechsel mit gemacht


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2015)

Tach auch, hat "Sand" schon umgestellt auf Waldautobahn? Oder sind noch Trails angesagt?? 
Fahrt ihr morgen um 17:30?

@Bike-Oldie @slowup-fastdown @lord24 @bikepoli @wastemer


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Dezember 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tach auch, hat "Sand" schon umgestellt auf Waldautobahn? Oder sind noch Trails angesagt??
> Fahrt ihr morgen um 17:30?
> 
> @Bike-Oldie @slowup-fastdown @lord24 @bikepoli @wastemer





Hallo Stiev fahren 


 Morgen eine kurze tour die führt uns nach Neuschleichach, hier wird von uns in der Machtl wie alle Jahre ein 

 Christbaum aufgestellt und anschließend wird 

 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Mountainbiker,



unser Fahrplan für die tollen Tagen zwischen den Jahren:



23.12.2015, 18:30 uhr  Für alle die, die den Weihnachtsbaum schon aufgestellt haben………………..



26.12.2015,  9:30 uhr  Für alle die etwas Bewegung brauchen, um auch den 2. Feiertagfestbraten zu verdrücken………………..



27.12.2015,  9:00 uhr  3. Weihnachtsfeiertag



29.12.2015, 13:30 uhr  Fahrt zur Landmaschinenausstellung STRETZ nach Neubrunn, Lichter nicht vergessen !!!



31.12.2015,  9:30 uhr  JAB – Jahresabschlußbier Ausfahrt entlang der Altach zum JAB.

 Tisch ist auf 10:45 Uhr reserviert, für die die mit dem AUTO fahren wollen oder müssen, ihr müßt nach Zeil zum Göller !!!!!!!





03.01.2016, 9:00 uhr   Immer wieder Sonntags, und schon geht’s wieder von vorne los………………………………………



06.01.2016, 9:30 uhr  Stärke anradeln im Zenglein, ??





Viele Grüße aus Sand



*Erstellt von : MATHIAS   Mobil: 0160 / 181 40 47*







Weitergeleitet von:

_Thomas Rottmann_ 
* Polizeioberkommissar *

.PI- Bamberg-Land/ *Ermittlergruppe / Flugunfall SB.*

Schildstr. 81, 96050 Bamberg 
É  +49 951 / 91 29 - 358  (CNP: 7520-358) 
Ê+49 951 / 91 29 -304  
?mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche euch alle ein gesundes neues Jahr 2016.  und hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder auf einem der Trails


Meine Hometrails






SWE-Trails




HAS und SWE Hometrails





Es fehlen noch ein paar Touren wie Schwanberg oder Flowtrail in der Rhön und vor allem der Bikepark Schöneck  

Happy Trails


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2015)

Schick lieber die gpx


----------



## Seppl- (29. Dezember 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schick lieber die gpx


Mach doch die Augen lieber auf unterwegs haha


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Dezember 2015)

@rebirth

ist aber nur ein Teil 
Viel Spaß beim fahren


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2015)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ist aber nur ein Teil



passt, danke dir


----------



## Seppl- (30. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Trail Vorschau


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2015)

das ist einer der mir noch fehlt, aber im Frühjahr werde ich den auch noch in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Yoshimura (31. Dezember 2015)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich den kenne. ..? 

Gemeinsame Ausfahrt wäre doch mal was


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich den kenne. ..?
> 
> Gemeinsame Ausfahrt wäre doch mal was



Ich kenne den 601er und den Trail dorthin zwar aber habe es dieses Jahr nicht mehr geschafft den zu fahren 

Klar wir müssen es im nächsten Jahr einmal schaffen zusammen ein Ausfahrt auf die Beine zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (31. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Beine nächstes Jahr bisschen besser sind, auf jeden Fall ;-)


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Wenn die Beine nächstes Jahr bisschen besser sind, auf jeden Fall ;-)



Ist doch egal ich muß mein Bike (Fanes mit Piniongetriebe) auch ab und zu einmal schieben


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo


 Wüsche euch allen 

  die das Rad Lieben ein gesegnetes 

 und Gesundes Sturzfreies Jahr 2016  

 , und wie der Mathias von uns sagt mit immer viel Luft in dem Reifen.



 *Zum Auftakt des neuen Bike Jahres 2016* 


*zeigen wir am 16.01. an einen Samstag um 17:00 Uhr unsern Alpencross Film den wir 2014 gefahren haben im Capitol Theater Kino Zeil - Foto-Kino-Schneyer. Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen Hierbei Laden wir euch alle die sich dafür Interessieren ein. Der Film zeigt jede Menge Spannung,*
*mit dazu passender schöner Musik zum entspannen und relaxen. Der Eintritt ist natürlich frei.*



 

Also vielleicht bis dem nächst

euer

Bike-Oldie


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Januar 2016)

Hi Eberhard und die Steigerwald Biker 
Erst einmal ein gutes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr

ich werde versuchen am Samstag vorbei zukommen. Mal wieder die "alten" Kollegen sehen 

Heute war übrigens der Artikel über euren Alpencross im Haßfurter Tagblatt


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Heute war übrigens der Artikel über euren Alpencross im Haßfurter Tagblatt


Frohes Neues auch von mir (unbekannterweise aber ständig mitlesend).
Kannst Du den Artikel bitte einscannen und hier posten?


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Januar 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Frohes Neues auch von mir (unbekannterweise aber ständig mitlesend).
> Kannst Du den Artikel bitte einscannen und hier posten?


Mache ich heute Abend


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Januar 2016)

Wie gewünscht der Artikel aus dem HT


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo Erwin, Super für die Einstellung des Zeitungsartikels

 . I hof es kumma a poor, der Film is net Schlecht. Wenn mer a echter Biker is

 und öfters a mol in die Alpen fährt, da denk i a mol da ko me den Film auf jeden fohl a mol o schau. Also vielleicht bis Samstag.  
*Capitol Theater Kino Zeil - Foto-Kino-Schneyer*
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Januar 2016)

so auch noch n gutes neues 
dieses jahr sollt mer doch mal einen ausritt in würzburg schaffen 
ach neues spielzeug lass ich mir auch gerade löten
Steel is real 
hier der thread dazu	http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/starling-cycles.785130/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Januar 2016)

War ein sehr schöner Film gestern von den Steigerwald Bikern

ich muss sagen habe schon lagen keinen so vollen Kinosaal mehr gesehen es wurden sogar noch Stühle rein gestellt 

Es war auch nett sich wieder einmal mit den "alten" Bikerkollegen zu unterhalten das nächste mal sollten wir noch etwas  einplanen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo Erwin das Stimmt, das hätte ich so nicht gedacht. War draußen an der Theke und habe mit meinen Sohn und Werner ein Bier getrunken. Haben so die andern Plätze noch frei gehalten, und hab da beobachtet wie noch Leute kamen und wieder gingen. Das war echt der Wahnsinn mit so viele Leute habe ich oder vielmehr wir nicht gerechtet. Wir wollten normalerweise eigentlich nur unter uns den Film anschauen, kamen aber mal beim Radfahren auf die Idee  wir könnte das eigentlich öffentlich machen.

Das mit dem Bier machen wir beim nächsten Film, den habe ich eigentlich schon fertig. Der ist noch gewaltiger, denn hier geht unsere Tour übern Similaun – Gletscher auf Ötzi Spuren bis zu 3000 hm anschließend übern Eisjöchel und so weiter. Die Tour nennt sich die Ötzi Tour.


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2016)

@bikepoli check ma bitte deine PNs


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Februar 2016)

Wollte auch mal wieder "Hallo " sagen


----------



## Seppl- (22. Februar 2016)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wollte auch mal wieder "Hallo " sagen


Servus


----------



## Seppl- (22. Februar 2016)

Heute am lindenbrunnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Februar 2016)

Hey Seppl
lass mir noch was von SWE Wald übrig und mach den bloss net kaput   . Eigentlich wollte ich morgen wieder mal ein paar Sachen abfahren, aber das hat sich nach dem heutigen Blick aus dem Fenster erledigt  . Nur Schotter macht keinen Spaß.

@zanderschnapper
Hi Holger, auch wieder mal unterwegs 
Im Sommer mache ich für die Sander Biker ein/zwei Touren durch den SWE-Wald. Die Trails findest Du unter meinem Stravaaktivitäten falls Du Lust hast melde Dich einfach. Termin werde ich hier bekannt geben.


----------



## Seppl- (23. Februar 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hey Seppl
> lass mir noch was von SWE Wald übrig und mach den bloss net kaput   . Eigentlich wollte ich morgen wieder mal ein paar Sachen abfahren, aber das hat scih nach dem heutigen Blick aus dem Fenster erledigt  . Nur Schotter macht keinen Spaß.



Am Marktplatz Schneefall haha man glaubt es nicht, gestern war so tolles Wetter zum fahren. Der Wald Is aber fertig und überall bedarf es ein wenig lieb, hab diverse Äste und Stümpfe aus dem lindenbrunnen geräumt, bevor es so richtig losgeht muss "jemand"  den Trails mal bisschen liebe schenken. 

Gestern war ein bekannter schon an der sprungstrecke und am gegenhang am werkeln, als nächstes kommt noch Honey und bei 601 soll auch noch bisschen was kommen, im Nadelwald ein kleiner Anlieger z.b.

Na man wird sehen was sich so tut im Wald bis es trocken wird


----------



## Benschi187 (28. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute, 
bin aus Schonungen und hätte auch Lust mal mit paar von euch durch die Schweinfurter Wälder zu ballern 
Bin "Anfänger", jetzt erst wieder gutes Fully zugelegt, vorher viele Jahre nur Hardtail. 
Bin auch erst vor 2-3 Jahren hierher gezogen und kenne mich so gut wie null aus 
Vlt. ergibt sich ja mal was. 
Grüsse


----------



## Seppl- (28. Februar 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin aus Schonungen und hätte auch Lust mal mit paar von euch durch die Schweinfurter Wälder zu ballern
> Bin "Anfänger", jetzt erst wieder gutes Fully zugelegt, vorher viele Jahre nur Hardtail.
> Bin auch erst vor 2-3 Jahren hierher gezogen und kenne mich so gut wie null aus
> ...



Hi und willkommen, ich kann dir nur raten dich erst mal selbst umzusehen, denn dieses "ergibt" sich mal was ist immer leichter gesagt  jeder n Job jeder wann anders Zeit da kommt man wenn es hoch kommt 1x im
Monat zusammen 

Ansonsten ist natürlich "strava" ne tolle Möglichkeit so n paar Sachen zu entdecken 

Derzeit sind die Wälder und der Boden noch sehr nass, man tut den Trails nichts gutes wenn man ballern geht. Das wird sich hoffentlich bald ändern.

Gruß Seppl




Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Februar 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin aus Schonungen und hätte auch Lust mal mit paar von euch durch die Schweinfurter Wälder zu ballern
> Bin "Anfänger", jetzt erst wieder gutes Fully zugelegt, vorher viele Jahre nur Hardtail.
> Bin auch erst vor 2-3 Jahren hierher gezogen und kenne mich so gut wie null aus
> ...


Hi
in Schonungen hast Du schon einen guten Trail der oben am "Kreuzberg" anfängt . Ich komme da immer vorbei wenn ich in Richtung Schweinfurt fahre. Ansonsten in Mainberg den Schotterweg rauf bis zum Dianenlusthäuschen von hier aus kommst Du zu den meisten Trails im SWE-Wald. Schau mal hier auf Strava https://www.strava.com/activities/401312708


----------



## Seppl- (28. Februar 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> in Schonungen hast Du schon einen guten Trail der oben am "Kreuzberg" anfängt . Ich komme da immer vorbei wenn ich in Richtung Schweinfurt fahre. Ansonsten in Mainberg den Schotterweg rauf bis zum Dianenlusthäuschen von hier aus kommst Du zu den meisten Trails im SWE-Wald. Schau mal hier auf Strava https://www.strava.com/activities/401312708


Wobei man derzeit die Badehose nicht vergessen darf und am besten mit dem Boot fährt, wahnsinnig viel Wasser im Wald! 

Gerade ums Kartoffelbeet, Anlieger etc da quellt das Wasser den Berg runter, Bach Durchfahrt war vor paar Tagen mindestens 30cm


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (28. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Infos Jungs. Leider kann ich damit so gut wie garnix anfangen weil ich mich hier wie gsacht null auskenn  Hab schon Kreuzberg und auch diesen Lindenbrunnen gsucht abba ohne Erfolg 
Hab einfach ghofft, dass ich mich hier ma paar Leuten anschliessen kann, die sich in der Gegend auskennen.


----------



## Seppl- (28. Februar 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos Jungs. Leider kann ich damit so gut wie garnix anfangen weil ich mich hier wie gsacht null auskenn  Hab schon Kreuzberg und auch diesen Lindenbrunnen gsucht abba ohne Erfolg
> Hab einfach ghofft, dass ich mich hier ma paar Leuten anschliessen kann, die sich in der Gegend auskennen.



Na den lindenbrunnen musst du finden ;-)

Aber sicher kannst dich mal anschließen, bei mir persönlich Is in nächster Zeit nicht viel geplant, der Boden im Wald Is beschissen und hab zu wenig Zeit, ansonsten kann ich dir den lindenbrunnen mal zeigen ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (23. März 2016)

Wenn demnächst jemand Begleitung für Trails im Schonunger/Schweinfurter Raum sucht meld mich gern freiwillig


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2016)

Eher guides..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Eher guides..



Jo, genau die brauch ich, weil ich wie gesagt erst in die Region gezogen bin und mich hier in den Wäldern null auskenne und nicht wirklich Lust habe mich hier zu verirren oder stundenlang im Wald rumzufahren, bis ich vlt. mal nen Trail finde 

Fahre z.Z. hin und wieder mit ein paar Freunden aus der alten Heimat an der Grenze von Unterfranken/Oberfranken. Da gibts einige schöne Trails von schnellen flowigen bis hin zu anspruchsvolleren mit Steilhängen und grösseren Sprüngen, macht auf jeden Fall Spass. Wenn wer Interesse hat, der kann auch mal bei uns mitfahren. 

Suche halt bei mir um die Ecke was, wo ich ohne grossen Aufwand mal fahren kann, weil immer in die alte Heimat fahren, 40-50km einfach, und mit den Kumpels nen gemeinsamen "Termin" finden is garnet so einfach


----------



## Seppl- (24. März 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Jo, genau die brauch ich, weil ich wie gesagt erst in die Region gezogen bin und mich hier in den Wäldern null auskenne und nicht wirklich Lust habe mich hier zu verirren oder stundenlang im Wald rumzufahren, bis ich vlt. mal nen Trail finde
> 
> Fahre z.Z. hin und wieder mit ein paar Freunden aus der alten Heimat an der Grenze von Unterfranken/Oberfranken. Da gibts einige schöne Trails von schnellen flowigen bis hin zu anspruchsvolleren mit Steilhängen und grösseren Sprüngen, macht auf jeden Fall Spass. Wenn wer Interesse hat, der kann auch mal bei uns mitfahren.
> 
> Suche halt bei mir um die Ecke was, wo ich ohne grossen Aufwand mal fahren kann, weil immer in die alte Heimat fahren, 40-50km einfach, und mit den Kumpels nen gemeinsamen "Termin" finden is garnet so einfach


Wie gesagt, die Wälder sind voll ;-)
Schau dir bei strava die Segmente doch einfach mal an in deiner Nähe.

Ansonsten kann ich gerne mal Guide spielen, doch die Fitness lässt noch auf sich warten, mein Fuß will leider nicht so wie ich und somit ist das alles recht zäh....


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

Ja das hab ich mir schon bisschen angeschaut, aber mit jemanden der sich auskennt gings wahrscheinlich doch flüssiger  Ausserdem bin ich mehr so das Rudeltier, alleine fahren macht einfach nicht soviel Spass. 

Meine Fitness is auch nicht so rosig, meine Ausdauer lässt zu wünschen übrig  bin auch nicht so einer der mega Touren fährt oder auf KM und Zeit achtet. Hab Spass am bergab fahren und wenns sein muss schieb ich auch mal hoch und quatsch nebenher, ich will Spass und keine Hetzerei 

Was hastn gemacht mit deim Fuss? 

Wenn du dich soweit fühlst und Lust hast einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## Seppl- (24. März 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich mir schon bisschen angeschaut, aber mit jemanden der sich auskennt gings wahrscheinlich doch flüssiger  Ausserdem bin ich mehr so das Rudeltier, alleine fahren macht einfach nicht soviel Spass.
> 
> Meine Fitness is auch nicht so rosig, meine Ausdauer lässt zu wünschen übrig  bin auch nicht so einer der mega Touren fährt oder auf KM und Zeit achtet. Hab Spass am bergab fahren und wenns sein muss schieb ich auch mal hoch und quatsch nebenher, ich will Spass und keine Hetzerei
> 
> ...




Hört sich gut an, machen wir mal was.

Letztes Jahr im Mai gestützt, Muskelfaserrisse, Außenband etc... Fast n Jahr her und immer noch dick schmerzen und Fuß halt leider noch sehr unbeweglich. 








Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

Alles klar, kann dir auch mal Handynummer schreiben. 

Autsch... des Foto is abba von damals odda? Hört sich net normal an für fast nen Jahr her :/
Da wünsch ich dir alles Gute, dass des widda wird.


----------



## Seppl- (24. März 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Alles klar, kann dir auch mal Handynummer schreiben.
> 
> Autsch... des Foto is abba von damals odda? Hört sich net normal an für fast nen Jahr her :/
> Da wünsch ich dir alles Gute, dass des widda wird.


Ja klar Is paar Wochen nach dem Unfall. Die tückische Turmabfahrt ist schuld ;-) 

Ja leider Is da nicht alles so gelaufen wie es sollte, falsche Diagnose falsche Behandlung etc... Nervig und braucht man nicht sowas....

Fahren tue ich schon wieder, aber auch erst seit kurzen und die Angst bzw der Respekt fährt noch bisschen mit. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

Auweh na du machst mir ja Hoffnung für die heimischen Trails ^^

Ja sowas is doof... aber hoff mal wird trotzdem alles noch gut. 

Das is klar, wenn einem was passiert fährt das mulmige Gefühl noch ne Weile mit, lieber langsamer machen und rantasten


----------



## Seppl- (24. März 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Auweh na du machst mir ja Hoffnung für die heimischen Trails ^^
> 
> Ja sowas is doof... aber hoff mal wird trotzdem alles noch gut.
> 
> Das is klar, wenn einem was passiert fährt das mulmige Gefühl noch ne Weile mit, lieber langsamer machen und rantasten



Ich denke das ist alles fahrbar hier, da kamen paar doofe Umstände zusammen und Viola schon liegt man auf der Nase  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

Hehe, ja ich mach jetz anfangs auch noch langsam und die Technik fehlt auch  Bei den angelegten Trails in der alten Heimat nimm ich auch öfters den chicken way ^^ sin teilweise echt krasse Dinger dabei (z.B. drops von Felsbrocken ~1,5m würd ich schätzen und danach nicht viel Platz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (24. März 2016)

Benschi187 schrieb:


> Hehe, ja ich mach jetz anfangs auch noch langsam und die Technik fehlt auch  Bei den angelegten Trails in der alten Heimat nimm ich auch öfters den chicken way ^^ sin teilweise echt krasse Dinger dabei (z.B. drops von Felsbrocken ~1,5m würd ich schätzen und danach nicht viel Platz).








Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, und nur ein kleiner Teil des Trails. 

601/meerbacher/***** (so nennt sich der Trail) 




Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

Macht Lust auf mehr ))

Freu mich schon wie doll ^^


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2016)

Benschi welche grenze ofr/ufr meinst du?


----------



## Benschi187 (24. März 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Benschi welche grenze ofr/ufr meinst du?



wenn mer von mir (sw) zu dir (ba) fährt


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2016)

Hä?


----------



## derwaaal (25. März 2016)

gibt's da Kontrollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschi187 (25. März 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hä?



hab dir geschrieben 



derwaaal schrieb:


> gibt's da Kontrollen?



was solls da für kontrollen geben Oo


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2016)

Da gibts (noch) keine kontrollen, ist aber nur noch ne frage der zeit bis es geahndet wird, verboten ists ja schon lange dort zu fahren.


----------



## pinguin (25. April 2016)

Und die Spezialisten, die im Kartoffelbeet aktuell drei bald"mannshohe" Steilkurven in den Wald zimmern, die tragen mit Sicherheit wunderbar dazu bei. Noch dazu, weil an der Stelle nicht mal schützender bewuchs ist - so kann das jeder aus'm Wiesengrund wunderbar einsehen. Einziger Vorteil, über Üchtelhausen usw. kommt man immerhin mit'm Sani relativ schnell ran......


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. April 2016)

@pinguin ich glaube nicht das die "Kollegen" hier mitlesen.
Ich war letzte Woche auch sehr überrascht als ich vom ACDC wieder Richtung Kartoffelbeet fuhr und dort 3 Jungs beim Bauen sehen konnte.

Da mir die meisten Trails momentan noch zu feucht sind werde ich meine Hausrunde in nächster Zeit mehr Richtung HAS und den Steigerwald fahren, damit sich die in Schweinfurt noch etwas "erholen" können.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,
ich war letzte Woche im Erzgebirge unterwegs und habe den Stoneman Miriquidi gemacht und anschließend noch zwei Tage in Rabenberg Trails gefahren.
War richtig geil   





Rabenberg:
https://www.strava.com/activities/568494496
https://www.strava.com/activities/567518748
https://www.strava.com/activities/567517987
https://www.strava.com/activities/567517730
Stoneman:
https://www.strava.com/activities/563997740
https://www.strava.com/activities/565428397
https://www.strava.com/activities/566429339


----------



## Yoshimura (12. Mai 2016)

Rabenberg kenn ich. Die Trails dort waren wirklich Klasse. Kann ich bestätigen
 Stoneman kenn ich nicht. 
Wie hoch ist da der Trailanteil? Lohnt sich das wenn man hauptsächlich gerne auf guten Trails unterwegs ist?


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2016)

Hi @Yoshimura 
der Trailanteil beträgt so 30-40%. Die schönsten sind auf jeden Fall beim Durchfahren vom Trailcenter Rabenberg.

Wenn Du nur Trails fahren willst dann entweder Rabenberg oder Singltrek pod Smrkem in der CZ.


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

war dieses Wochenende in der Rhön unterwegs  Geil wars

Samstag Trailrunde Kreuzberg mit Flowtrail und Kreuzberg Supertrail oder auch Holy Mountain Trail genannt (*der längste Downhill nördlich der Alpen*   ) 10 KM am Stück bergab. Der Trailanteil liegt bei über 75%

Sonntag Trailrunde Wasserkuppe auch nicht schlecht aber keine so langen Trailabfahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Mai 2016)

Hi

werde am Donnerstag Nachmittag (26.05.16) wieder mal eine Tour durch die Trails von Schweinfurt machen, wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen.
Treffpunkt: Höllental (kleiner Bolzplatz) ca. 150-200m nach dem Biergarten
Uhrzeit: noch offen

PS: werde mit meinem "Rückenwind" Bike fahren.


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

schöne Tour gestern mit Armin
Länge 26,4 km mit 712 Hms, Verstrichene Zeit 2:52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Oktober 2016)

Seid ihr schon alle im Winterschlaf? 
Werde euch demnächst mal mit neuem Bike einem Besuch abstatten.
Mein altes ist leider Totalschaden da mich an Pfingsten ein Auto auf die Hörner genommen hat 

Fahrzeiten und Treffpunkt wie gehabt oder hat sich was geändert?


----------



## boulderro (22. Oktober 2016)

Gibt's ums Rennerkreuz und Gegend Neuschleichi, Trossenfurt irgendwas außer Waldautobahn, also von Eltmann kommend eher li von E1 u E2.


----------



## boulderro (24. Oktober 2016)

Ah - sämtliche VTT-ler der Gegend haben den Computer verkauft um den Hobel zu pimpen


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Oktober 2016)

sorry bin mehr in der Schweinfurter Gegend unterwegs, kann Dir hier nicht helfen


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi Erwin,
fährst du ab und zu mal wieder einen Nightright?
Ich komme auch gerne nach SW


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi Holger,
ja demnächst wieder. Allerdings muss ich noch warten bis das Fussballtraining in die Winterpause geht. Ich bin jetzt schon viermal (2* Spinning und 2* Fußballtraining) in der Woche Abends unterwegs.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Oktober 2016)

Ach Holger wennst magst .winterpokal 
Ü50 slow racing team


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Oktober 2016)

Hi Walter, 
altes Haus .
Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass du jetzt in WÜ wohnst.
Wie geht's dir denn?
Lange nix mehr gehört und gesehen .
Wird Zeit dass wir wieder mal was zusammen machen.

VG Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Oktober 2016)

Servus  Holger
Jup Würzburg seit 3jahren
So gings Bike technisch ganz gut hab wieder angefangen Bikeparks zu besuchen 
Ansonsten viel Fixie 
Leider hat mich dieses Jahr der Darmkrebs erwischt aber zumit Glück rechtzeitig erkannt.
Morgen noch eine Op (der Notausgang wird zurück verlegt) dann sollte auch das erledigt sein 
Biken wird erst wieder richtig  nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Oktober 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Servus  Holger
> Jup Würzburg seit 3jahren
> So gings Bike technisch ganz gut hab wieder angefangen Bikeparks zu besuchen
> Ansonsten viel Fixie
> ...



Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. November 2016)

Niemand mehr hier im Unterfranken Fred?


----------



## f7q (18. November 2016)

<--[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. November 2016)

Doch


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. November 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Doch


Na wenigstens einer, den ich kenne 
Weißt du was mit den Sender Kollegen los ist?
Da war schon seit Monaten keiner mehr online 

Sag mir mal Bescheid,  wenn du wieder mal im Schweinfurter Wald o.ä. unterwegs bist. 
Lämple ist montiert


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. November 2016)

Mach ich aber am 01.12 geht's erst mal unters Messer, kleine Knieop nichts schlimmes. Danach erstmal eine Woche Pause ich schätz Anfang Januar werde ich wieder eine richtige Tour machen können, da müssen wir mal sehen was von den Trails fahrbar ist.

Den Gerhard treffe ich öfters mal beim Spinning, aber den Rest der Sander sehe eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Bis demnächst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (21. November 2016)

Servus Holger
Wir fahren wie gehabt :  Mittwoch 18:30 und Sonntag 09:00 Finkenweg Sand
Ansonsten über WhatsApp


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. November 2016)

wastemer schrieb:


> Servus Holger
> Wir fahren wie gehabt :  Mittwoch 18:30 und Sonntag 09:00 Finkenweg Sand
> Ansonsten über WhatsApp


Servus Gerhard,
Super - schick mir doch mal deine Tel.- Nr. per PN


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Jungs sich für ein Abenteuerfilm mit einem Bike Interessieren zeige wir die Steigerwaldbiker wie im letztem Jahr einen Film im Kino Schneyer in Zeil, der Alpencrossfilm war im letzten Jahr ein voller Erfolg. Auf Grund dessen zeigen wir in Januar unsern neun Film, in diesem Film sind wir auf  auf Ötzi Spuren übern Similaun Gletscher  und übers Eisjöchel mit unseren Fahrrad unterwegs. Der Film - Termin ist noch offen, es stehen drei Termine zur Auswahl die wir entweder an der Weihnachtsfeier oder an der letzen obligatorischen Silvesterfahrt zum Göller bei einer Currywurst besprechen. Den Termin gebe ich noch hier bekannt.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Dezember 2016)

@Bike-Oldie 
Da freue ich mich schon drauf  Leider hat es dieses Jahr nicht mit der TOur im SWE-Wald geklappt aber das holen wir nächstes Jahr noch.
Sag rechtzeitig wegen dem Film hier Bescheid dann kann ich es auf jeden Fall einplanen !!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Januar 2017)

Mist da kann ich nicht, da ist Spinning Marathon


----------



## f7q (12. Januar 2017)

... klingt spannend, aber ist nichts auf der Webseite vom Kino zu sehen, oder?


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (12. Januar 2017)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Mist da kann ich nicht, da ist Spinning Marathon


Wo ist den der Spinning Marthon??


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Januar 2017)

f7q schrieb:


> ... klingt spannend, aber ist nichts auf der Webseite vom Kino zu sehen, oder?


Das organisiert der Kollege Eberhard mit dem Betreiber, die kennen sich gut


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Januar 2017)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Wo ist den der Spinning Marthon??


In Knetzgau wo ich jeden Mo. und Do. Spinning habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f7q (12. Januar 2017)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Das organisiert der Kollege Eberhard mit dem Betreiber, die kennen sich gut


Ach so. Hatte nicht bezweifelt dass es stattfindet [emoji12] 
Werd ich mir vielleicht ansehen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## f7q (12. Januar 2017)

[emoji20] seh grad... Da ist auch Theater... Naja vielleicht schaff ichs, interessant klingt es schon

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo Erwin andere von uns haben an dem Tag auch schon was vor deshalb machen wir die Sache nach dem Fasching, in der fastenzeit denke ich mal haben die anderen auch Zeit.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Januar 2017)

Werde es gleich in meinen Kalender eintragen


----------



## f7q (13. Januar 2017)

Na das ist doch mal was


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Januar 2017)

Scott-Enduro Fully „Genius LT 30 „ von 2012

Neupreis 3799,-

Grösse M - 26 Zoll





Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 180 mm

Hinterbau-Dämpfer: 180 mm

Bremsen: Avid Elixier X9

Schaltung: Sram X9 (3x10)

Flatpedale

Lenker 780 mm

Automatische Sattelstütze (keine Lenkerfernbedienung)

Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35

Gewicht ca. 14,6 kg



Sehr guter Zustand – wenig gefahren



Preis – 1450,- Euro


----------



## derwaaal (26. Januar 2017)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> *Automatische* Sattelstütze


wie das? bei Ausfedern der Gabel und Einfedern des Hinterbaus geht der Sattel von selbst runter?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Januar 2017)

Gabel und Hinterbau werden zusammen geschalten durch einem Schalthebel am Lenker, es nennt sich twinlug Schaltung. Der Sattel hat auch einen Lift, das ganze stelle ich an meinen Kino Film Abend In Zeil aus. Wollte das Fahrrad hochladen, von IBC Forum her klappt es leider nicht bei mir. Wenn ich hochladen will, bleibt das Bild Milchich.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Januar 2017)

Hi,
dass man Gabel und Dämpfer mit einem Hebel locken oder plattformen kann, kannte ich von Scott, aber intelligente Sattelsteuerung kannte ich noch nicht. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f7q (28. Januar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> wie das? bei Ausfedern der Gabel und Einfedern des Hinterbaus geht der Sattel von selbst runter?


Es gibt doch eine Sattelstütze, die hat einen Hebel unterm sitz, wie ein Bürostuhl...

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (30. Januar 2017)

f7q schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine Sattelstütze, die hat einen Hebel unterm sitz, wie ein Bürostuhl...


inwiefern ist das automatisch?


----------



## f7q (30. Januar 2017)

Also ich kenne auch keine automatischen Sattelstützen... Gibt es meines Wissens auch nicht. Ich denke ehr dass eine Vario-Sattelstütze gemeint war

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (30. Januar 2017)

Also, hier beschreibt der Autor es eigentlich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...umgebung-teil-2.434995/page-136#post-14320119


----------



## GEORGEDD (24. März 2017)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich war letzte Woche im Erzgebirge unterwegs und habe den Stoneman Miriquidi gemacht und anschließend noch zwei Tage in Rabenberg Trails gefahren.
> War richtig geil



Mensch ERWIN!!!

da kommst du quasi bei mir zu Hause vorbei und sagst keinen Ton???

Da hätte man doch schön ein SchweinfurterBikeRundenRevivel machen können? Auch der Singletrek Pod Smrkem ist ja nur nen Steinwurf von mir entfernt und eine 120%-Empfehlung...das muss man gesehen haben!!!

Die Einladung gilt nat. auch für die ganzen anderen alten SW-MTBler Zander, Böser Wolf, Ralle, Speedy, Christian, Eberhardt&Co

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2017)

@GEORGEDD
Dich hatte ich ja gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm  wie geht's wie stehts
Hier ist es ruhig geworden 

Singletrek Pod Smrkem  hab ich auf dem Schirm evt in Verbindung mit schöneck
Da meld ich mich 

Ach mein Eisenrad ist Beik der Woche 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (25. März 2017)

@GEORGEDD 
Super schön von Dir zu hören. Ich plane auch dieses Jahr wieder Rabenberg und dieses mal auch Singletrek Podm Smrkem 
Leider ist es hier etwas ruhiger geworden, obwohl wir in Schweinfurt mittlerweile eine Menge super Trails haben . Walter ist nach Würzburg gezogen, der Rest der alten Truppe fährt kaum noch oder der Kontakt ist verloren gegangen. 

In Hausen bei Schonungen werden zur Zeit drei Trails legal mit Förster und Schweinfurter Oberland, ... angelegt, das ist auch eine super Geschichte. Leider habe ich hier auch nur bedingt Zeit da ich Samstags Vormittag immer bei meinem Vater im Alten- und Pflegeheim bin.

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall sobald ich weiß wann ich die Tour mache.


----------



## GEORGEDD (27. März 2017)

Schade das sich die Schweinfurter Bikerunde so verlaufen hat...das war ne gute Truppe und hat immer Gaudi gemacht 

Mit geht's ganz gut. Über die Jahre sind 3 Kinder bei uns eingezogen die ganz schön Ballett machen. Letztes Jahr sind wir in ein Haus gezogen und es hängen immer noch nicht alle Lampen 
Mein Arbeitsweg hat sich ganz schön verlängert (2x45min) und der Job nimmt viel zu viel Platz in meinem Leben ein. Dadurch komm ich auch kaum mehr zum Biken und die Bikes verstauben im Keller :-(
Meine letzte Bikeanschaffung war ein MTB-Tandem mit dem wir jetzt am Wochenende den 2er Kinderanhänger durch den Schlamm ziehen.

Auf jeden Fall haben wir jetzt genug Platz um paar Gäste unterzubringen. Also wenn ihr zum Singletrek fahrt kommt ihr direkt bei mir vorbei. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust nach der Arbeit noch bis nach Dresden zu fahren und dann trinken wir ein Bierchen zusammen...und morgens fahren wir dann zusammen zum Smrkemtrail (sind noch ca. 2h von mir).

@böser wolf: haste den Radladen noch...was hat dich nach Würzburg getrieben?
@Gandalf: schön das du dich um deinen Paps kümmerst. Mein Opa ist jetzt auch ins Pflegeheim gezogen und ich versuche regelmäßig ihn mal zum Abendessen raus zu holen, was ich zeitlich aber viel zu selten schaffe.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. März 2017)

Ich war da nur schrauber
Nee das kannste mit so einer kleinen Bude vergessen heut 
Im Zeitalter des Internets 
Würzburg lebt sich einfach besser 
Halt pendeln na Sw zum Arbeiten  aber passt


----------



## GEORGEDD (27. März 2017)

Nen ehemaliger SRAM-Kollege ist von Wü nach SW immer mitn Rad gependelt...der ist gut auf KM gekommen!


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2017)

new Bike riding the Trails  Mein neues Nicolai ION G16 EBOXX3


----------



## GEORGEDD (9. April 2017)

Was für nen Mopped!!!!

Da wünsche ich dir mal immer ne faltenfreie Fahrt!


----------



## f7q (10. April 2017)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> new Bike riding the Trails  Mein neues Nicolai ION G16 EBOXX3



... und wie fährt sich der "Panzer"? Interessante GEO und Ausstattung. Sollte wohl mächtig Spaß machen


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2017)

f7q schrieb:


> ... und wie fährt sich der "Panzer"? Interessante GEO und Ausstattung. Sollte wohl mächtig Spaß machen



Das Teil fliegt nur so die Trails runter   Hatte auch schon den ersten Sturz im "Honey"

Die Ausstattung wird sich jetzt noch weiter ändern, als ersten kommen einmal neue Reifen drauf, voraussichtlich MAXXIS und vor allem ein paar andere Pedale.  Im Sommer dann eine neue Trickstuff Direttissima  und noch so ein paar "kleine" Veränderungen.


----------



## f7q (13. April 2017)

Leider gibt's bei E-Bikes noch keine (oder zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste) frame-only. Aber deine Umbauplanung hört sich sehr interessant an.


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. August 2017)

Wieder einmal mit den Steigerwaldbikern unterwegs gewesen

Heute: https://www.strava.com/activities/1114405488

und vor zwei Wochen  https://www.strava.com/activities/1091863486


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (3. August 2017)

Und noch ein paar Bilder von gestern


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. August 2017)

Die Mittwochs-Touren mit den Steigerwald Bikern auf eine Blick 





Viel schöne Trails dabei.


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. September 2017)

Und es war wieder Mittwoch 
Gestern nur zu dritt (Eberhard, Gerhard und ich) eine Runde gedreht
Es waren ca. 30 km 450 HMs und wir sind 1 Stunde 50 Minuten gefahren 

Und hier alle Touren mit den Steigerwaldbiker auf eine Blick


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2017)

Hi Erwin,
wann ist immer Treffpunkt (Uhrzeit) ?
Sag mir doch mal Bescheid, wenn du das nächste Mal mitfährst


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> wann ist immer Treffpunkt (Uhrzeit) ?
> Sag mir doch mal Bescheid, wenn du das nächste Mal mitfährst



Hallo Holger
es ist wie früher
Treffpunkt Mittwoch 18:30 beim Eberhard

Wenn alles gut geht dann bin ich nächsten Mittwoch wieder am Start


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. September 2017)

Gestern erster Nightride mit den Steigerwaldbikern 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1204776682
Geil wars


----------



## böser_wolf (28. September 2017)

ich sollte mich auch mal wieder aufraffen mit den alten Männern zufahren


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich sollte mich auch mal wieder aufraffen mit den alten Männern zufahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Oktober 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich sollte mich auch mal wieder aufraffen mit den alten Männern zufahren


Wäre super, die "alten" Männer würden sich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es denn hier zufällig jmd. aus Höchstadt oder näherer Umgebung der ab und zu mal eine Rund dreht?

Gruß

mistertom


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenne leider niemanden, sorry.


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2017)

Das Jahr 2017 geht zu Ende

Bilanz dieses Jahr






Touren Schweinfurt Haßfurt und Sand




Touren mit den Steigerwald Bikern




Hometrails Schweinfurt und Haßfurt




Trails am Kreuzberg





Gruß Erwin


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. Januar 2018)

Keiner mehr hier im Forum???


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2018)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Keiner mehr hier im Forum???


Doch der @Seppl-  oder ich , Viele sind in WhatsApp Gruppen oder Strava unterwegs. Ich versuche zumindest den Thread wieder etwas zu beleben.

War heute früh schon mit dem Bike kurz unterwegs https://www.strava.com/activities/1344750400


----------



## Seppl- (7. Januar 2018)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Doch der @Seppl-  oder ich , Viele sind in WhatsApp Gruppen oder Strava unterwegs. Ich versuche zumindest den Thread wieder etwas zu beleben.
> 
> War heute früh schon mit dem Bike kurz unterwegs https://www.strava.com/activities/1344750400


Hey jo klar sind einige aktiv, speziell in dem Faden halt nicht so...

Ich schwing mich in paar
Minuten mal auf und schau mal was der Sturm so mit den Trails gemacht hat.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2018)

@Seppl- Viel Spaß und mach ein paar Bilder. Ich war heute früh schon auf der Piste, allerdings nur Rad- und Forstwege


----------



## Seppl- (7. Januar 2018)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Seppl- Viel Spaß und mach ein paar Bilder. Ich war heute früh schon auf der Piste, allerdings nur Rad- und Forstwege


Ja mach ich, mal sehen wie es aussieht. Fang denk ich mal Honey an dann acdc-carving-lindenbrunnen-deutschhof... oder vll zu erst 601 mal sehen

Bis denn 

Cheers


----------



## Seppl- (7. Januar 2018)

Hey so wir sind zurück, ich lass einfach mal paar Fotos da! Gefahren Honey, AC/DC, Kartoffelbeet (Sprünge) und Carving. Alles in allem ist alles fahrbar ;-) Kartoffelbeet sieht aber schlimm aus und benötigt im Frühling ne komplette Überarbeitung bzw Auffrischung!

Cheers


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. Januar 2018)

Ich war heute vormittag auch unterwegs.Hab auch so ausgesehen wie du, Seppl. Boden ist schon recht tief, aber was solls.
Ernie


----------



## Seppl- (7. Januar 2018)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Ich war heute vormittag auch unterwegs.Hab auch so ausgesehen wie du, Seppl. Boden ist schon recht tief, aber was solls.
> Ernie


Ja is tief, macht Spaß  haha


----------



## pinguin (8. Januar 2018)

Drum fahr' ich im Moment Querrad. Da sinkt der Reifen schön durch die Pampe  Habe aber gestern auch so ausgesehen, interessant momentan am Brönnhof.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Januar 2018)

Jahresabschlußbier (JAB) mit den Steigerwald Bikern 2017


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2018)

Am Wochenende war wieder einmal Kreuzberg und Flowtrail angesagt 

E-Bike Testival mit Gaul&Klamt an der Gemündener Hütte. Das war ein geiler Tag zusammen mit der Bikeschule von Andi Rohe


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo Erwin schaue auch wieder mal rein. Danke und Super das du die Stange hier hältst.



Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Jahresabschlußbier (JAB) mit den Steigerwald Bikern 2017


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Mai 2018)

Hi
hier ein paar Bilder vom Spitzkehren fahren und Hinterrad versetzten mit Andi Rohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Mai 2018)

Gestern wieder mal mit den Steigerwald Bikern unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2018)

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder vom Trailcamp im Vinschgau

Geil wars


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2018)

Unterwegs in Südtirol und Endurotrails abgefahren 



 

 




Geil wars


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2018)

SellaRonda ?


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> SellaRonda ?


Ja aber mit etwas mehr Endurotrailanteil


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juli 2018)

Selber ausgearbeitet oder mit Guide unterwegs gewesen?
Gibt es dazu auch Daten (km/hm/tm)? Sind da auch gesperrte Wege dabei?


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Selber ausgearbeitet oder mit Guide unterwegs gewesen?
> Gibt es dazu auch Daten (km/hm/tm)? Sind da auch gesperrte Wege dabei?


Mit Guide  unterwegs sonst findet man viele der guten Endurotrail nicht.
Wenn das Wetter gepasst hätte wären wir auch noch zum Fedja See gefahren
Die Aufzeichnungen findest du unter meinem Strava Account
Hier der letzte Tag
https://www.strava.com/activities/1684790744


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Erläuterung. 
Hab da mal was gelesen/gehört, dass man auf manchen dieser Trails auch nur mit Guide geduldet wird bzw. nur mit Guide fahren darf. 
Weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich stimmt bzw. ob das auch auf die von euch gefahrenen zutrifft.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2018)

Die meisten Trails findet man ohne Guide und darf dort auch fahren, aber es ist wie überall die Locals kennen noch viele versteckte Sachen, die man lieber nicht alleine fahren sollte wenn man sich nicht so gut auskennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juli 2018)

Meine neue Bremse ist da und der erste Teil ist montiert

Trickstuff Direttissima


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juli 2018)

Der  @Gandalf01  hält den Faden am laufen 
Ich beweg  mich technisch  rückwärts  und fahr oft #Klunker


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Juli 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Der  @Gandalf01  hält den Faden am laufen
> Ich beweg  mich technisch  rückwärts  und fahr oft #Klunker
> Anhang anzeigen 752047



Jawoll, back to the roots.Gary Fisher, Tom Ritchey usw.


----------



## pinguin (16. Juli 2018)

So ist das eh das einzig Wahre. Das ganze moderne Glump taugt a) nix und b) isses Schrott...


----------



## Seppl- (16. Juli 2018)

ich hab mich auch vom Kulnkervirus anstecken lassen, einmal dran geleckt und schon isses rum ey haha 



Anhang anzeigen 751929 Anhang anzeigen 751930 Anhang anzeigen 751932


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Juli 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Der  @Gandalf01  hält den Faden am laufen
> Ich beweg  mich technisch  rückwärts  und fahr oft #Klunker
> Anhang anzeigen 752047



...allerdings ist die Disc nicht Klunkerstyle, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2018)

Das gute am Klunker ist das es keine Regeln gibt
Selbst wenn  halt ich mich eh net dran

Im übrigen  war das auch mal Bike der Woche  also alles richtig von meiner Seite
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/04/05/bike-der-woche-wheeler-klassiker-ibc-user-boeser-wolf/

Gibt übrigens nicht wenige die Klunker fahren mit 2 Disc


----------



## pinguin (18. Juli 2018)

Ich z.B. - und ja, scheiss auf irgendwelche Regeln, die es geben könnte. Hat mich beim Bauen und Fahren meiner Räder noch nie interessiert.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo Erwin wie hat es dir Gestern gefallen, möchte mal die Spitzen Geschwindigkeit wiesen die wir im Schlangenweg gefahren sind. Wollte es zum Schluss Fragen, habe es leider vergessen.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juli 2018)

Guten morgen aus dem Brandnertal 
Mal wieder 2Tage dh fahrn ich kanns .net lassen 
Fein ist es hier 
Schaue dir Brandnertal auf Relive an! https://www.relive.cc/view/1733432952


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Juli 2018)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin wie hat es dir Gestern gefallen, möchte mal die Spitzen Geschwindigkeit wiesen die wir im Schlangenweg gefahren sind. Wollte es zum Schluss Fragen, habe es leider vergessen.


Hallo Eberhard war eine schöne Runde 

hier mal meine Daten, ich habe es auf E-MTB umgestellt damit sich die anderen nicht immer aufregen 





Es geht aber noch schneller  hier mal die Ergebnisse als normales MTB, die Strecke ist ein paar  Meter länger.






Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juli 2018)

Wobei Mann Strava nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte    genau is anders

Womit zeichnest du auf ?


Was vom We  Bergab is immer noch mein ding
https://www.strava.com/activities/1735598579/shareable_images/map_based?hl=de-DE&v=1532871052


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juli 2018)

Wobei Mann Strava nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte    genau is anders

Womit zeichnest du auf ?


Was vom We  Bergab is immer noch mein ding
https://www.strava.com/activities/1735598579/shareable_images/map_based?hl=de-DE&v=1532871052


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juli 2018)

Hi Walter
ich zeichne mit meiner Garmin Fenix 5X auf, die ist recht genau seit dem nicht nur GPS sonder auch Galileo oder Glossnass mit dabei sind, wobei mich persönlich die Zeiten recht wenig interessieren. 

Ich hab deinen KOM schon gesehen


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juli 2018)

da ich mit Handy aufzeiche ist die KOM ehr


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. August 2018)

Hallo Erwin wie schaut es jetzt mit Samstag in Schweinfurter Wald mit dir aus, sind die Trials Fahrbar und klappt es bei dir um 9 Uhr wie Besprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (9. August 2018)

Trails sind schnell und fahrbar! ;-)


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2018)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin wie schaut es jetzt mit Samstag in Schweinfurter Wald mit dir aus, sind die Trials Fahrbar und klappt es bei dir um 9 Uhr wie Besprochen?


Trails sind alle fahrbar,
wir treffen uns um 9:00 Uhr wie besprochen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir mindestens 4 Stunden fahren werden. Im Anschluss können wir ja mal schauen ob der Biergarten offen ist


----------



## Seppl- (10. August 2018)

Viel Spaß euch! 

Carving war super schnell letzte Woche fand ich! Gut ab der Mitte musste ich mich 2x umdrehen weil ich den begleiter verlohren hatte, Mist aber auch sonst hätte ich vll endlich mal die Zeit eingestellt haha 

Ludwig kam dann 10 Minuten später runter gelaufen mit dem Rad am Rücken, Schaltern verbogen, Speiche gebrochen, Kette in die Kassette gewürgt...

Da hat sich das umdrehen auch nicht gelohnt haha


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2018)

Danke werden wir mit Sicherheit haben.
Wir werden grob folgende Strecke machen, Höllental rauf zum Dianenlusthäuschen dann gleich den *****Trail/601 runter. Langsam hoch zum Honey und diesen runter bis ins Meerbachtal, rauf zum Bonjovi, diesen runter, Materltrail rauf und ACDC runter. Am alten Kartoffelbeet vorbei und rauf, dort schauen wir mal entweder Anlieger oder Sprungstrecke oder original Kartoffelbeet (ist ja wieder frei gelegt   .
Dann über den Blauen vor zum Aquarium ins Höllental, über Brezel Up zum Lindenbrunnen und wieder über den Deutschhofdownhill ins Höllental den Long Red Chili rauf und den Carving runter, dann noch die Option am Almrösel vorbei wieder rauf und dann die Turmabfahrt runter   das sollte in 4 Stunden machbar sein   


hier ein kleiner Teil der möglichen Trails


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. August 2018)

Super Erwin, danke in voraus für deine Bemühungen.

Bin schon gespannt auf Morgen, wird bestimmt eine gute Sache mit dir, wir werden zu 5 kommen


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2018)

Klar ich nehme auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Akku mit


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. August 2018)

Hallo Erwin zehre immer noch Heute an den Gestrichen Tag, ich denke ich spreche für alle es war ein Super Erlebnis für uns. Die Trail zusammen Stellung von dir war Genial. Natürlich waren wir  Platt danach, aber das Leben geht weiter, bis zum nächsten Mal mit dir.

Meine Aufzeichnung mit meinem Gerät hat nicht geklappt, könntest du mir mal Bitte auf meiner E-Mail die GPS-Daten von der Tour Schicken.

 Danke

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2018)

Hallo Eberhard,

es freut mich, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat. Der Schweinfurter Wald hat sehr vielfältige Trails, da ist für jeden was dabei





der Link für die Strava-Jünger  https://www.strava.com/activities/1764454731


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. August 2018)

Hallo Walder wir haben uns vorgenommen bei  diesen schönen Sommer den wir heuer haben,  an jeden Wochenende eine Tour  irgendwo zufahren. Wie schaut es  da bei dir mit deiner Freizeit aus, hättest du Lust  an diesen Wochenende eine Tour zuführen in Würzburg oder vielleicht auch an Schwanenberg.   

Währe Super

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. August 2018)

Hallo Walder wir haben uns vorgenommen bei  diesen schönen Sommer den wir heuer haben,  an jeden Wochenende eine Tour  irgendwo zufahren. Wie schaut es  da bei dir mit deiner Freizeit aus, hättest du Lust  an diesen Wochenende eine Tour zuführen in Würzburg oder vielleicht auch an Schwanenberg.   

Währe Super

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (13. August 2018)

Würzburg. Aber net früh um 9 
Sa oder So ?
Festung Käpple Frankenwarte würde ich Mal mit rein nehmen Inc diversen Treppen

Dann diverse Abfahrten im Steinbachtal
Schotterwege hoch Trails runter  danach Steige da haben wir ein paar lustige Abfahrt
Biergarten logisch


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. August 2018)

Walder wenn dann? was wäre deine Zeit
Spreche Morgen mit den ander ob Sa. oder So.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. August 2018)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Walder wenn dann? was wäre deine Zeit
> Spreche Morgen mit den ander ob Sa. oder So.


So gegen 11 aber warte noch evt muss ich FR/SA nachts arbeiten
Klärt sich morgen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. August 2018)

Hallo Walter unser Vorschlag, wie wäre es Sonntag um 10


----------



## böser_wolf (16. August 2018)

Wird  leider nix  bin arbeiten nachts 
Ein anderes Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (18. November 2018)

Hi
hier die Runde mit den Steigerwald Bikern und anschließendem Essen bei Charly

https://www.relive.cc/view/1965061564

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2018)

So Leute der Umbau ist fast fertig



 

 

 

 


Demnächst wieder im SWE-Wald unterwegs


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen
das Jahr 2018 ist rum, gestern fand der JAB der Steigerwald Biker als Abschluss statt.





Mein Jahr 2018:
https://2018.strava.com/de-de/video/4a7aa977ae8fc1310cd422061f31687ca69d853a/


Hier meine Trails des Jahres 2018

Hometrails SW und HAS




Steigerwald Biker




Fahren am Kreuzberg in der Rhön




Vinschgau




Gröden mit Sella Ronda




Testival in Brixen




Ich wünsche euch allen ein guten und vor allem gesunden Jahr 2019


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2019)

Gutes neues 
Dieses Jahr werden wir es schaffen in Würzburg zu fahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Januar 2019)

Bei der gestrigen Runde dem Biker Opi gratuliert

https://www.relive.cc/view/2114138463


----------



## Seppl- (31. Januar 2019)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Bei der gestrigen Runde dem Biker Opi gratuliert
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/2114138463


Erwin, bald gibts n neuen Nicolai / Geometron Fahrer in schweinfurt


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Januar 2019)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Erwin, bald gibts n neuen Nicolai / Geometron Fahrer in schweinfurt


Hast du zugeschlagen


----------



## Seppl- (31. Januar 2019)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hast du zugeschlagen


Yes


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Januar 2019)

Viel Spaß beim aufbauen 
Hast schon alle Teile?


----------



## Seppl- (31. Januar 2019)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim aufbauen
> Hast schon alle Teile?


Oje ne,  bisher nur die Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (31. Januar 2019)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim aufbauen
> Hast schon alle Teile?


Wenn du in der restekiste kramen willst, gerne <3


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute
die Triebtreter waren wieder mal unterwegs 
wie früher Montags 19:00 Uhr, wir hatten etwas Verspätung Start 19:30

Geil wars, gute Trails gefahren 















						Relive 'Triebtreter Gedächtnisrunde mit Joscha L.'
					

View my activity: Triebtreter Gedächtnisrunde mit Joscha L.




					www.relive.cc
				





Wer kann sich noch an die Montagsrunden mit Joscha und Walter und vielen anderen erinnern

Gruß Erwin


----------



## derwaaal (31. Juli 2019)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Oje ne,  bisher nur die Bremse
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 821161


Sind das drei Bremssättel?


----------



## Seppl- (31. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Sind das drei Bremssättel?


Ja


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Dezember 2019)

Hi Leute,

wer hat Lust die "guten alten Zeiten" wieder aufleben zu lassen?
Früher haben wir uns immer Donnerstag Abends zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten getroffen.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das wieder klappt .
Die Nightrides waren ja immer eine super Sache, wenn ich da an die Runden an und um die Schwedenschanze denke.

Gibts noch ein paar Biker, die Lust und Zeit hätten?


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. Dezember 2019)

Heho...Holger

Lust ja...Zeit naja
leider wohne ich nicht mehr in Schweinfurt 
...aber auch ich trauere den genialen Donnerstagsrunden nach. Die Truppe war gut, genau die richtige Mischung aus Sport und Spaß 


Herzliche Grüße nach SW...und schöne Weihnachtszeit!!!

Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Dezember 2019)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Heho...Holger
> 
> Lust ja...Zeit naja
> leider wohne ich nicht mehr in Schweinfurt
> ...



Mensch Georg,
das ist ja super, dass Du hier noch mitliest 
Bist du wieder in deiner Heimat gestrandet?

Die auch eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit


----------



## GEORGEDD (9. Dezember 2019)

Naja...viel Arbeit war das ja in letzter Zeit nicht (das Mitlesen)  

Und ja...bin jetzt sogar arbeitsmäßig in Dresden gestrandet. Soweit also alles gut...nur zum Radfahren komme ich immer noch zu wenig 

Ne gute Truppe die einen mitreißt ist eben durch nichts zu ersetzen!

Viel Erfolg bei der Wiederbelebung!


Ich habs ja schon paarmal gesagt: Wenn einer von der alten Truppe hier mal vorbeikommt...die Tür steht immer offen! 

Mit Keilberg, Rabenberg und Pod Smrkem gibts auch radtechnisch einige Schmankerl in der näheren Umgebung!


----------



## brndch (11. Dezember 2019)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer hat Lust die "guten alten Zeiten" wieder aufleben zu lassen?
> Früher haben wir uns immer Donnerstag Abends zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten getroffen.
> ...



Guten Abend,

Ich würde mich sicher mal anschließen wenn´s zeitlich passt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Dezember 2019)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich würde mich sicher mal anschließen wenn´s zeitlich passt.
> 
> Grüße


Ja Servus,
da ist ja noch einer von der "alten Truppe" .
Mal sehen, wer sich noch meldet.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Dezember 2019)

Zur Zeit bin ich meistens von Di. bis Do.  in Nürnberg, deswegen schaffe ich es zur Zeit nicht zum Biken mit den Steigerwald Bikern.
Aber vielleicht geht ja doch was !


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Dezember 2019)

Tendenziell ja allerdings wird es März 
Weil im Winter hab ich kein Kfz


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Dezember 2019)

@GEORGEDD @böser_wolf @zanderschnapper
Hallo Jungs, da ich gerade am Bilder sortieren für eine anstehenden Veranstaltung bin, habe ich hier etwas für euch gefunden 













und die Steigerwald Biker (nur von hinten) bis auf den Wastumer



und noch ein paar von der "alten" Truppe 




Und die Triebtreterrunde










Kleine Runde in Walters Heimat







und zurück zu den Steigerwald Bikern



Mal schauen wer sich so wieder erkennt
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie geil...myself noch mit langen Haaren  

Die sind jetzt etwas weiter runter gewandert  



Ich wünsche euch allen besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...bestenfalls mit dem Rad!

Georg


----------



## skateson (20. Dezember 2019)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer hat Lust die "guten alten Zeiten" wieder aufleben zu lassen?
> Früher haben wir uns immer Donnerstag Abends zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten getroffen.
> ...


Hy

Wenn es meine Zeit zulässt wäre ich auch mal dabei.

War immer eine tolle Zeit.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Dezember 2019)

Mensch Erwin,

super, dass du noch die alten Bilder von unserer Truppe hast.
Da hatte ich noch mein Rotwild .

Wäre wirklich super, wenn wir nochmal so eine Truppe zusammen bringen könnten .

In diesem Sinne, Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alle Gute für das kommende Jahr.


----------



## RudiIV (15. August 2020)

Heute auf der Abfahrt von Sailershausen ins Wässernachtal eine Sonnenbrille gefunden. Nachricht per PM an mich. Ansonsten gebe ich sie nächste Woche im Fundbüro in Hassfurt ab.


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. November 2020)

Hi Leute
Heute wieder mal was neues getestet




auf der Trailrunde hat er sich gut geschlagen. Nächste Woche gehts damit auf die Schweinfurter Trails mal schauen wie er sich dort schlägt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. November 2020)

Hallo Erwin wie geht’s dir, ich hab jetzt jede Menge Zeit, die Corona hat mich zu Hause eingesperrt


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. November 2020)

Hallo Eberhard,
mir geht's gut, bin viel alleine unterwegs. War aber schon zwei mal im Odenwald zum Biken, das ist ein geiles Bikerevier .
Durch Corona und noch ein paar andere Sachen konnte ich leider dieses Jahr noch keinen Mittwoch mit euch fahren, aber das wird mit Sicherheit wieder besser. Ich habe auch die E-Bike Versuche von euch mitbekommen  . Ich hoffe dass zum Jahresende ein JAB stattfindet da wollte ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein.
War auch ein Tour mit Holger auf meiner Bucher Hausrunde unterwegs, war super vielleicht werden wir unsere Donnerstagrunde auch wieder mal aufleben lassen. In der heutigen Zeit mit Hilfe von Whatsapp, Telegram, FB ist das ja kein großes Problem schnell Termine aus zumachen 

Ich hoffe der Sonntags/Mittwochstuppe gehts gut ! 
Wir sehen uns.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. November 2020)

Wolfpack  Reifen  sollte ich eigentlch wegen dem Namen schon fahren 
Grüsse in die Runde


----------



## Seppl- (16. November 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Wolfpack  Reifen  sollte ich eigentlch wegen dem Namen schon fahren
> Grüsse in die Runde


Da bin ich dir eins voraus


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Dezember 2020)

so jetzt auch in Bayern,









						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich - MTB-News.de
					

In Bayern kann Mountainbikern, die verbotenermaßen Singletrails fahren, künftig das Rad weggenommen werden!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Jetzt wird es Zeit ähnlich wie in Würzburg oder anderen Trail-Zentren, das Schweinfurter Trailnetz zu legalisieren. Wir haben hier soviel Bike-Industrie (SRAM, PEXCO, Winora, ...) da muss was gehen


----------



## skateson (17. Dezember 2020)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> so jetzt auch in Bayern,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die Trails in den Hassbergen


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2020)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> so jetzt auch in Bayern,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch sind unsere Trails nicht legal 
Aber wir sind auf dem Weg  
Gespräche laufen 
3 legale Spots gibt's schon 
Eibelstadt  
Unser Pumptrack und die Fuchsbau Trails 
Um Teile des LGS Trails kümmern wir uns auch 
Es wurde auch eine Dimb Abteilung gegründet 
Es ist ein langer Weg aber das ist die Zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Dezember 2020)

@skateson ja die auch


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Dezember 2020)

DIMB für Schweinfurt fehlt auch noch, da bin ich schon seit Jahren Mitglied. 
Das mit dem Verein wird eine schwerere Geburt, in dieser Zeit will keiner mehr dafür seine Zeit opfern, ich kenne das vom Fußball, da habe ich das jahrelang gemacht.

Mal schauen was passiert, ich denke mal ..x !


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Dezember 2020)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was passiert, ich denke mal ..x !


das vermute ich auch...v.a. ist auch die Frage ob es nötig ist sich zu organisieren. In den "Ballungszentren" vielleicht, aber zwischen Wässernachtal und Zabelstein....ich glaube nicht.

Legale Strecken machen absolut Sinn, verdrängen uns Biker aber von den Naturtrails (a.k.a. Wanderwegen), was für z.B. mich aber 90% meines Streckenprofils ausmacht.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu naiv, aber ich halte es wie immer - Rücksichtnahme und plakative Freundlichkeit anderen Waldnutzern gegenüber - und fahre so hoffentlich weiterhin stressfrei.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2020)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> das vermute ich auch...v.a. ist auch die Frage ob es nötig ist sich zu organisieren. In den "Ballungszentren" vielleicht, aber zwischen Wässernachtal und Zabelstein....ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Legale Strecken machen absolut Sinn, verdrängen uns Biker aber von den Naturtrails (a.k.a. Wanderwegen), was für z.B. mich aber 90% meines Streckenprofils ausmacht.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu naiv, aber ich halte es wie immer - Rücksichtnahme und plakative Freundlichkeit anderen Waldnutzern gegenüber - und fahre so hoffentlich weiterhin stressfrei.


Wir hier in Würzburg haben dieses Jahr einen immensen zuwachs von Menschen im Wald 
durch Corona  was die Lage verschärft hat   
Schweinfurt wird auch Probleme bekommen 
Zabelstein wird auch von vielen genutzt alles eine frage der Zeit bis es Ärger gibt
Klar Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit sind immer gut  aber nicht alle machen das so  egal ob mit oder ohne Rad
Trails/Wanderwege die weiter draussen sind haben diese Probleme nicht 
Nicht die legalen Strecken verdrängen die Biker sondern die Gesetzeslage gäbe das jetzt her zb Zabelstein runter nach Falkenstein den Singltrail  könnten sie jetzt sperren ohne Problem  weil gefahrloses entgegenkommen  nicht funktioniert 

Sich zu zu organiesieren  macht Sinn  zb Dimb  um wahrgenommen zu werden  und wir haben festgestellt das die BaySF  nicht gegen Biker sind  und eine konstruktive zusammen Arbeit möglich ist.


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Dezember 2020)

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht böser_wolf - je mehr die Strecken frequentiert sind, desto mehr spricht für eine Legalisierung und das funktioniert vermutlich nur, wenn man organisiert ist.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, triffst du gerade im ländlichen Raum doch wirklich sehr selten Biker auf den Trails, im Stadtwald SW oder WÜ ist natürlich eher das Gegenteil der Fall.
Dabei ist natürlich schön zu hören, dass Ihr (DIMB & BaySF) in Diskurs steht, der offenbar zielführend ist.

Es mag egoistisch klingeln, aber ich will einfach nur vor der Haustüre radln, wann und wo ich Bock habe...mal schauen wie lange das noch so unbeschwert geht. Blauäugig hoffe ich, dass sich für mich und viele andere nichts ändert. 

BTW.: am Zabelstein gibt es schon wieder paar Verbotsschilder, der Pfad nach Falkenstein war aber zuletzt noch "offen". Vor einigen Jahren gab es solche Verbote schon einmal, die Schilder standen aber nicht lange.

Hoping the best but expecting the worst


----------



## jopi (18. Dezember 2020)

Organisieren wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. 
Aber gibt es überhaupt eine DIMB Unterfranken? Glaub nicht, oder ? 
Es gibt ja verschiedene Radfahrgruppierungen wie ADFC & der DAV auch z.B.
Da müsste man doch eine ordentliche Gruppe zusammen bringen können die für Radler einstehen...


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2020)

phelan schrieb:


> Organisieren wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
> Aber gibt es überhaupt eine DIMB Unterfranken? Glaub nicht, oder ?
> Es gibt ja verschiedene Radfahrgruppierungen wie ADFC & der DAV auch z.B.
> Da müsste man doch eine ordentliche Gruppe zusammen bringen können die für Radler einstehen...


Wir von den Würzburg Riders sind dabei eine DIMB Ortsgruppe zu bilden unter anderem mit dem DAV
Ich denk eine Steigerwald Gruppe wäre sinnvoll
Unterfranken wäre zu groß für eine Gruppe  bzw 
Dimb IG Oberfranken gibt es 









						DIMB IG Oberfranken
					

DIMB IG Oberfranken Die Heimat der IG Oberfanken erstreckt sich von Hof im Norden bis Forchheim im Süden sowie von Wunsiedel im Osten bis Bamberg im Westen des Regierungsbezirks.  In unserer Region liegen die touristisch bekannten Reviere Fränkische Schweiz, Fichtelgebirge, Steinwald und Frankenw




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Dezember 2020)

DIMB Steigerwald / Haßberge inkl. Schweinfurt wäre mit Sicherheit eine gute Idee.

@hardcorehaude   Die Schilder waren/sind auch am Schlangenweg. Noch habe wir in diesem Bereich das Glück, dass es ein/zwei gute Trailpfleger (-bauer) gibt die die viele der Trails gut in Schuss halten und auch sehr gute Kontakte zu den BaySF und den lokalen Waldbauer haben.   

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe gibt es in Schweinfurt eine Menge Bikeindustrie, welche aber bis jetzt kein Interesse an den lokalen Gegebenheiten haben, aber vielleicht ändert sich ja so etwas mit einer Ortsgruppe.


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde halt Verbote generell schade, weil immer eine Gruppe ausgeschlossen wird, bzw. in Ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt wird. Ich will halt am liebsten an einem Tag mit der Familie den Wanderpfad hoch/runter und am nächsten Tag das Ganze dann mit dem Radl wiederholen.
@Gandalf01: stimmt der Schlangenweg ist ja schon länger Verbotszone. Warum eigentlich, war der so überlaufen?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob dank der Bikeindustrie die SW-Trails geduldet werden, aber mit deren Unterstützung könnte hier durchaus viel mehr gehen.

Naja, wenn hier sowas wie DIMB Steigerwald / Haßberge initiiert wird, bin ich wohl oder übel dabei. Nicht, dass es am Ende heißt: Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Dezember 2020)

Am Schlangenweg gab es Beschwerten von den Wandern und den Anwohnern, seit Mitte des Jahres ist das Parken in der Näheren Umgebung des Böhlgrunds / Schlangenweg verboten. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass man doch bitte am Sportplatzparkplatz parken soll.

Bis zu einer möglichen Gründung müssten sich erst einmal ein "paar" Leute finden, die das in die Hand nehmen. Ich kenne einige die schon seit Jahre versuchen in Schweinfurt einen Verein auf die Beine zustellen aber das scheitert meist an den "vielen" Interessenten die mitmachen wollen.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2020)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Bis zu einer möglichen Gründung müssten sich erst einmal ein "paar" Leute finden, die das in die Hand nehmen. Ich kenne einige die schon seit Jahre versuchen in Schweinfurt einen Verein auf die Beine zustellen aber das scheitert meist an den "vielen" Interessenten die mitmachen wollen.


Das alte Sw Problem


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja Walter seit Du weg bist hat sich nicht geändert, außer dass mehr Jungs/Mädels im Wald unterwegs sind. 
Mal schauen ob's noch einmal einen Versuch geben wird.
Ich war dieses Jahr öfters im Odenwald auf den legalen Trails unterwegs in Mömmingen, Collenberg, Michelstadt, ... unterwegs. Fürs Jahr 2021 habe ich mindestens drei bis vier weitere Wochenenden dort geplant, mal schauen ob es Corona zulässt.
Die Jungs/Mädels dort tun etwas für ihre Gegend, da können wir uns eine Menge abschauen!!


----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2020)

Ideen sind da, es ist dennoch notwendig sich mal an einen Tisch zu setzen, ich denke 2021 könnte dies passieren und dann muss man sehen inwiefern man motivierend genug ist um verantwortliche und motivierte zu generieren.


----------



## static (18. Dezember 2020)

Eine Empfehlung: Mit der DIMB-Zentrale Kontakt aufnehmen.
Dort weiß man, ob vielleicht schon andere an einer IG-Gründung Interesse bekundet haben und stellen Kontakt her. Außerdem kann gleich abgeklärt werden, wie viele DIMB-Mitglieder in einem definierbaren Gebiet bereits vorhanden sind und zur Gründung angeschrieben werden könnten.


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2020)

So ne andere sektion wäre für Bamberg auch sinnvoll. Die oberfranken finde ich für uns total sinnlos. Da gehts eher um BT usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (19. Dezember 2020)

Natur und Dirtbike im Einklang: Warum die Würzburg Riders Bäume pflanzen
					

Über 800 Jungbäume wurden in einem Forststück zwischen Oberdürrbach und Veitshöchheim gepflanzt. Um Wildverbiss zu verhindern, muss nun noch ein Schutz angebracht werden.




					www.mainpost.de
				




Pflanzaktion  als Ausgleichsfläche für den Dirtpark


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2020)

Mein Bikejahr 2020 in Schweinfurt und Umgebung   









Trotz Corona war es ein sehr gutes Bikejahr


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Dezember 2020)

Wegen Corona ein gutes Bikejahr wolltest du schreiben.  
Bei mir trotz 2,5 Monate Zwangspause und ohne E auch Recht gut 






Prost


----------



## skateson (28. Februar 2021)

Hy Leute. 

Auf Strava findet man einige Leute die in Ebelsbach und Umgebung biken gehen. 

Hatte Interesse auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten, wenn das hier einer von den Leuten aus strava liest. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2021)

Wie suchst du den diese Leute?
Gibts in Ebelsbach ordentliche Trails?


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Februar 2021)

@skateson Die Steigerwaldbiker sind da ab und zu unterwegs.
Ich kenne da leider keine Trails, aber wie besprochen melde Dich wenn DU das nächste mal zur Schwendenschanze fährst möglicherweise klappt es ja dass ich mitkomme

@rebirth demnächst müssen wir mal Kemmer machen  ab April kommt das neue E-MTB


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2021)

Klar, jeder Zeit 👍


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2021)

Hi Leute

in Bereich Schweinfurt/Haßberge tut sich was. Eine Regionale IG der DIMB steht vor der Gründung. Für weitere Infos folgt gerne der DIMB IG Schweinfurt-Haßfurt Seite auf Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/dimb_ig_schweinfurt_has/?hl=de

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Mai 2021)

Es ist sowie am Donnerstag wurde die IG Schweinfurt-Haßberge gegründet

Hier ein Auszug aus der E-Mail

DIMB: Gratulation zur Gründung der IG Schweinfurt-Haßberge
herzlichen Dank für die gestrige Videokonferenz und eure Unterstützung! Einen besonderen Dank an


K.... S.....
Erwin Sperber
M... H...
R... W...
für die kommissarische IG-Leitung!
Da ich nicht weiß ob die anderen Kollegen mit der Veröffentlichung ihrer Namen einverstanden sind, habe ich sie erst einmal nicht eingetragen

Themen u.a.
Allgemein: Ansprechpartner für Mitglieder und interessierte Mountainbiker:innen, Behörden, Politiker:innen, Institutionen, Tourismus und Presse
Die IG Schweinfurt-Haßfurt hat insbesondere das Ziel, sich frühzeitig zu organisieren, da durch die neue Bekanntmachung (VwV Geeignete Wege) Sperrungen in der Region befürchtet werden, gegen die dann vorzugehen wäre. Hierfür möchte die IG auch die lokalen Mountainbiker:innen vereinen.
Erhalt des Betretungsrecht auf dem vorhandenen Streckennetz, gerne ergänzt durch ein Trailcenter.
SRAM Deutschland unterstützt sowohl organisatorische (Tagungsräume, etc.) wie auch politische Unterstützung in Form der Nutzung vorhandener Kontakte.

Ansprechpartner der DIMB für Fragen zu
Roland Albrecht und Thomas Lutz: Vorstand
Ingmar Hötschel: Presse/Medien , Grafik, Öffentlichkeits- und Veranstaltungsmaterial
Nina Kunz und Britta Krüger-Barvels: Ausbildung
Heiko Mittelstädt: Betretungsrecht, Steckenplanung, Vorgehen „Runder Tisch“ o.ä.
Karsten Neumann: IT, Einrichtung E-Mail-Adressen, Zugang zu MS TEAMS
Florian Weishäupl: Mitgliederverwaltung, Kontakt zu IG-Mitglieder, Auslagenerstattungen

Die Budgetplanung 2021 ist bereits genehmigt, für euch somit leider nicht mehr möglich, ein Budget für 2021 nachzureichen. In Fällen von IG-Gründungen ist es natürlich möglich, dass ihr Kosten während des Jahres direkt mit dem Vorstand vor der Ausgabe abstimmt und euch die Ausgaben freigeben lasst. Sinnvoll wäre daher, wenn ihr euch über mögliche Ausgaben in 2021 abstimmt und mir diese Zusammenstellung schickt, ich werde sie dann mit dem Vorstand abstimmen. Mit der Freigabe können sich dann etwa Übungsleiter auf Kosten der DIMB zu Lehrgängen anmelden oder Material gekauft werden, die Ausgaben könnt ihr dann über die Auslagenerstattung, Formular findet ihr in der Infothek, einreichen und bekommt den Betrag überwiesen. Wichtig ist, dass ihr erst Ausgaben tätigt, wenn diese vorher genehmigt sind. Über die Budgetplanung für das Folgejahr werdet ihr dann rechtzeitig informiert.
Inklusive Gäste waren 16 Teilnehmer in der Videokonferenz

Weitere Infos gibt es sobald die alles eingerichtet ist, dies wird voraussichtlich in der KW 19 sein


Gruß Erwin


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Mai 2021)

Gratulation zu Eurer Gründung aus der Nachbar-IG Oberfranken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (28. Juli 2021)

Der Schlangenweg im Böhlgrund ist durch den Regen der letzten Zeit nicht mehr begehbar und soll wohl laut dem Bericht auch nicht mehr instand gesetzt werden.
Artikel aus HAS tagblatt als Foto anbei.

sehr schade um den Wanderweg. Jetzt nicht nur für die MTBler erstmal verloren


----------



## reblaus_MSP (31. Juli 2021)

Ist das bei komoot der "Eberhardtrail"  ?


----------



## claudio2013 (31. Juli 2021)

Nö! Der Schlangenweg ist (war) ein eigenständiger alter Wirtschafts-/Karrenweg, welcher seit ein paar Jahren für uns Biker ehe gesperrt ist. Als für uns kein wirklich „neuer Verlust“.


----------



## BullsUli (1. September 2022)

Der Schlangenweg ist seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr für Biker gesperrt


----------



## claudio2013 (1. September 2022)

BullsUli schrieb:


> Der Schlangenweg ist seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr für Biker gesperrt


… naja:

Also bitte mit Hirn und Verstand, im Zweifel eben nicht!!!


----------



## LeFritzz (1. September 2022)

claudio2013 schrieb:


> … naja:
> 
> Also bitte mit Hirn und Verstand, im Zweifel eben nicht!!!


Wer ist dieser "Alfons Schanz"?


----------



## BullsUli (1. September 2022)

claudio2013 schrieb:


> … naja:
> 
> Also bitte mit Hirn und Verstand, im Zweifel eben nicht!!!


Hi Claudio.

Ich kenn die Geschichte,weil ich dabei war .

Der Verunglückte ist ein guter Freund und kein MTBler...ich hab die Suche selbst mit dem MTB unterstützt.Du kennst die Örtlichkeit ja sicherlich.
Er ist im Stand umgefallen und hat sich dabei total blöd den Oberschenkel durchgebrochen.In der Presse denkt man da war mal wieder ein wilder MTBler unterwegs .
Ansonsten ist der Weg aktuell sehr gut zu fahren,ich bin dort oft drin.
Hoffe nur dass nun nicht wieder eine Sperrung droht.Die letzte war rechtlich nicht haltbar..Grund war damals aber auch noch die Verwüstung nach einem schweren Sturm.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## BullsUli (1. September 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser "Alfons Schanz"?


den kenn ich auch nicht.ich mach mich mal schlau


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser "Alfons Schanz"?


Alfons ist einer der Steigerwald Biker, der die Trails dort in Zusammenarbeit mit der Forstbehörde pflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsUli (1. September 2022)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Alfons ist einer der Steigerwald Biker, der die Trails dort in Zusammenarbeit mit der Forstbehörde pflegt.


Die "Kooperation" ist schon net schlecht. Manche der Jungs dürfen nach Rücksprache mit der Forstbehörde mit der Säge rein und dürfen die umgestürzten Bäume zersägen,damit Wege/Trails frei bleiben. Hab auch schon einen beim Laubfegen auf dem Jägersteig getroffen


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2022)

BullsUli schrieb:


> Die "Kooperation" ist schon net schlecht. Manche der Jungs dürfen nach Rücksprache mit der Forstbehörde mit der Säge rein und dürfen die umgestürzten Bäume zersägen,damit Wege/Trails frei bleiben. Hab auch schon einen beim Laubfegen auf dem Jägersteig getroffen


ja das stimmt, die/wir dürfen das. Hier wird nicht gebaut sondern gepflegt alles naturbelassen deswegen ist das auch nicht unbedingt für jeden etwas. Die Trails sind schon teilweise sehr off camber.


----------



## BullsUli (1. September 2022)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, die/wir dürfen das. Hier wird nicht gebaut sondern gepflegt alles naturbelassen deswegen ist das auch nicht unbedingt für jeden etwas. Die Trails sind schon teilweise sehr off camber.


Aber das hat halt den gewissen abenteuerlichen Scharm. Ich bin fast täglich dort drin unterwegs und die Hindernisse verändern sich täglich. Steril angelegte Strecken find ich persönlich eh uninteressant. Aber nach dem Unfall am Montag hatte ich nochmal nen entspannte Diskussionsrunde mit unserer örtlichen Feuerwehr,also ich das Unglücksrad abholte.  Problem des naturbelassenen Waldes ist aber inzwischen immer mehr die Gefahr,dass dir bei Windstille ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt. Kreis,Gemeinde und Forstwirtschaft kommen da irgendwie zu keinem gemeinsamen Nenner.Obwohl hier alles als Wandergebiet touristisch beworben wird. Als der Heli den Verunglückten mit der Wind hochzog sind in direkter Nähe von uns 3 Bäume umgefallen.


----------



## claudio2013 (1. September 2022)

BullsUli schrieb:


> Die "Kooperation" ist schon net schlecht. Manche der Jungs dürfen nach Rücksprache mit der Forstbehörde mit der Säge rein und dürfen die umgestürzten Bäume zersägen,damit Wege/Trails frei bleiben. Hab auch schon einen beim *Laubfegen auf dem Jägersteig* getroffen


…der dürfte dann ich gewesen sein 😉


----------



## p100473 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ist dieser Weg im Bereich des Forstbetriebes Ebrach? 
Könnt ihr mir mal per PN ein Karteninfo schicken- falls ich mal in der Gegend bin. 
Steigerwald ist nicht so ganz nahe beim Spessart.  Wir biken sonst eher Rhön/Pfalz/Odenwald/Alpen. Aber umso besser für eine neue Mittelgebirgserkundung.


----------



## BullsUli (4. Dezember 2022)

Heute bei 3 Grad 40km unterwegs im Maintal und dabei eine kleine Höhle gesucht und gefunden🤩. Das nächste Mal muss ich nur die Türe aufbrechen 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

